#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Russen zijn kwaad op het westen

## Mark

Serieus de laatste weken heb ik het gevoel alsof al mijn Russische vrienden zuurtegraad van Revisor bereikt hebben  :hihi: 

alles is het schuld van het westen / cia / homos

----------


## Loubnalulu

Nou eerlijk, de meeste dingen zijn ook wel een beetje de schuld van het westen.
Er valt her en der wel een draai aan te geven maar ze hebben toch echt wel overal een vinger in de pap.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> alles is het schuld van het westen / cia / homos


Boko Haram _(=Hausa fr „Bcher in Lateinschrift sind Snde)_  leeft !

----------


## The_Grand_Wazoo

Nou denk ik dat het westen heel veel fout heeft gedaan, maar dat de Russen het op het moment toch vooral te danken aan hun eigen sterke man en hun eigen wens burger van een grootse en meeslepende natie te wezen.

Heb je ze dat al ingewreven?

Of durref je niet :-).

----------


## Mark

hahaha ik weiger die discussie aan te gaan, zinloos. net zo zinloos als hier  :Smilie:

----------


## mark61

> Boko Haram _(=Hausa fr „Bcher in Lateinschrift sind Snde)_  leeft !


Even tussendoor, het is een bijnaam die niet-BH'ers aan de club hebben gegeven.

In werkelijkheid heten ze The Congregation of the People of Tradition for Proselytism and Jihad. Dat klinkt al weer een stuk netter  :slaap:

----------


## Mark

> Even tussendoor, het is een bijnaam die niet-BH'ers aan de club hebben gegeven.
> 
> In werkelijkheid heten ze The Congregation of the People of Tradition for Proselytism and Jihad. Dat klinkt al weer een stuk netter


oh ik dacht "the congregation of the people of tradition and wharehouse for the purchase of schoolgirls"  :lachu:

----------


## mark61

> wharehouse :


Freudiaanse spelling?  :lachu:

----------


## Mark

> Freudiaanse spelling?


whorehouse?

)))

ik zag de fout maar was te lui om hem aan ta passen

----------


## cycy

Het zal wat worden als Oekraine de ESF wint. *wrijft in handen*

----------


## Mark

> Het zal wat worden als Oekraine de ESF wint. *wrijft in handen*


ja het verbaast mij altijd dat Russen zo enthousiast kunnen worden over zoiets gays.

----------


## Revisor

> Serieus de laatste weken heb ik het gevoel alsof al mijn Russische vrienden zuurtegraad van Revisor bereikt hebben 
> 
> alles is het schuld van het westen / cia / homos


Het is ook een westers spelletje alleen Putin heeft het door. Al die revoluties in voormalige Oostbloklanden heeft te maken met het afbreken van de bufferzone die Rusland om zich heen wil hebben. Het westen wil juist haar klauwen in die landen hebben. Daarom worden er her en der regimechange acties, homoclubs en andere organisaties en revoluties door het westen opgezet en gefinancieerd.

Dat Russen het Westen de schuld geven van allerlei onrust is legitiem.

----------


## Mark

> Het is ook een westers spelletje alleen Putin heeft het door. Al die revoluties in voormalige Oostbloklanden heeft te maken met het afbreken van de bufferzone die Rusland om zich heen wil hebben. Het westen wil juist haar klauwen in die landen hebben. Daarom worden er her en der regimechange acties, homoclubs en andere organisaties en revoluties door het westen opgezet en gefinancieerd.
> 
> Dat Russen het Westen de schuld geven van allerlei onrust is legitiem.


ja dat verhaal van die bufferzone hoor ik hier ook non stop.

Dus de bufferzone voor Rusland en het gevoel dat een bufferzone hen geeft is belangrijker dan het eigen recht van die landen om een toekomst zelf te bepalen?

jij zou wel anders piepen als Marokko in de "bufferzone" van Rusland zou liggen

----------


## Revisor

> ja dat verhaal van die bufferzone hoor ik hier ook non stop.
> 
> Dus de bufferzone voor Rusland en het gevoel dat een bufferzone hen geeft is belangrijker dan het eigen recht van die landen om een toekomst zelf te bepalen?
> 
> jij zou wel anders piepen als Marokko in de "bufferzone" van Rusland zou liggen


En het westen zit daar te roeren omdat ze zo begaan zijn met het lot van die mensen? Het is gewoon een voortzetting van de koude oorlog. Het westen is ongeduldig en forceert een breuk terwijl de bevolking daar niet helemaal klaar voor is.

Marokko zit in de bufferzone van de westerlingen, veel verschil is er niet met Oekraine.

----------


## mark61

> ja dat verhaal van die bufferzone hoor ik hier ook non stop.


Ze leven een eeuwtje eerder. Iemand moet ze toch es vertellen over vliegtuigen en ICBMs.

----------


## HaasHaas

lijkt me logisch als je ziet hoe het westen de afgelopen decennia zich als popiyopi fanaten hebben gedragen. overal in de wereld hebben ze wel een vinger in de pap gehad. een expansiedrift naar het oosten. een bufferzone gecreerd tussen polen en rusland. al die landen gek gemaakt met oh go west, want daar is het lekker vertoeven.
terwijl de russen zich best wel afzijdig hebben gehouden. soms wat gepruttel van poetin over dat verdedigingsschild van het westen. en sindsdien hebben de russen op de achtergrond ook hun spieren gemasseerd. de russen met een nostalgie voor de sovjet unie. iedereen was even rijk of arm. het is maar net hoe je het bekijkt. niet dat ik denk dat rusland het voormalige sovjetunie wordt. de belangen staan daar nog te scheef voor. wel denk ik dat er in rusland een tweede laag steenrijke elite zal ontstaan naast de overheid die de rijkdommen in rusland zal proberen te egaliseren. maar goed, er hoeft maar weer een tweede gorbatsjov op te staan en je hebt alweer rusland terug. voor poetin is het nu of nooit. de economie is aan het slinken. en hij ziet dat de wereld ook steeds om een derde grootmacht schreeuwt voor de balans. een verrechtsing in de politiek die weer aan het doorslaan is. (voormalige) compagnons die openlijk heulen als een stel gemakzuchtige prostituee. rusland trekt gewoon aan de noodrem. eigenlijk doet het westen precies hetzelfde. alleen dan met juridische hulpmiddelen middels europa-consternatie.

----------


## mark61

Rusland is een derdewereldland dat gewoon nergens heen gaat. Dit is waarschijnlijk de ultieme poging om dat onder het tapijt te vegen.

Een soort groot Noord-Korea. We falen wel op elk gebied, en worden links en rechts door alle mogelijke landen ingehaald, maar zolang we met geweld kunnen dreigen tellen we nog mee.

Veel succes.

----------


## Mark

laat de Oekraieners zelf beslissen, we zullen dan zien waar ze voor kiezen. Om een bufferstaat van Rusland onder putin te zijn? lets see.

----------


## Mark

> lijkt me logisch als je ziet hoe het westen de afgelopen decennia zich als popiyopi fanaten hebben gedragen. overal in de wereld hebben ze wel een vinger in de pap gehad. een expansiedrift naar het oosten. een bufferzone gecreerd tussen polen en rusland. al die landen gek gemaakt met oh go west, want daar is het lekker vertoeven.
> terwijl de russen zich best wel afzijdig hebben gehouden. soms wat gepruttel van poetin over dat verdedigingsschild van het westen. en sindsdien hebben de russen op de achtergrond ook hun spieren gemasseerd. de russen met een nostalgie voor de sovjet unie. iedereen was even rijk of arm. het is maar net hoe je het bekijkt. niet dat ik denk dat rusland het voormalige sovjetunie wordt. de belangen staan daar nog te scheef voor. wel denk ik dat er in rusland een tweede laag steenrijke elite zal ontstaan naast de overheid die de rijkdommen in rusland zal proberen te egaliseren. maar goed, er hoeft maar weer een tweede gorbatsjov op te staan en je hebt alweer rusland terug. voor poetin is het nu of nooit. de economie is aan het slinken. en hij ziet dat de wereld ook steeds om een derde grootmacht schreeuwt voor de balans. een verrechtsing in de politiek die weer aan het doorslaan is. (voormalige) compagnons die openlijk heulen als een stel gemakzuchtige prostituee. rusland trekt gewoon aan de noodrem. eigenlijk doet het westen precies hetzelfde. alleen dan met juridische hulpmiddelen middels europa-consternatie.


Putin heeft 10 jaar lang economische groei gehad op basis van gebruiken van buffercapacitiet opgebouwd in communistische fabrieken, stijgende olieprijs en toegenomen interne consumptie. Daar heeft hij volle credits voor gekregen waardoor hij populair is gebleven ondanks zijn verborgen dictatuur.

Nu de olieprijs niet meer toeneemt en alles op volle capaciteit draait valt die groei en de ecomische groei stil. Rusland wordt ontmaskert als een eenzijdige economie die niets produceert behalve olie en gas.

Om zijn regime te redden poogt hij nu van economische groei over te stappen op een combinatie van nationalisme en conservatisme ondersteund door een maatschappij die onder total controle van de regering staat.

----------


## Mark

> En het westen zit daar te roeren omdat ze zo begaan zijn met het lot van die mensen? Het is gewoon een voortzetting van de koude oorlog. Het westen is ongeduldig en forceert een breuk terwijl de bevolking daar niet helemaal klaar voor is..


laat de oekrainers stemmen en we zullen zien waar ze voor kiezen.

----------


## HaasHaas

ik vraag me af of je wel als bufferstaat wenst te staan tussen twee mogendheden met expansiedrift. gaat denk ik dan een mijnenveld worden.

----------


## Ibrah1234

> En het westen zit daar te roeren omdat ze zo begaan zijn met het lot van die mensen? Het is gewoon een voortzetting van de koude oorlog. Het westen is ongeduldig en forceert een breuk terwijl de bevolking daar niet helemaal klaar voor is.
> 
> Marokko zit in de bufferzone van de westerlingen, veel verschil is er niet met Oekraine.


Als Putin aan Gazprom de opdracht geeft de gaskraan naar Europa dicht te draaien zitten we hier de komende winter te rillen van de kou. 

We zitten strategisch gezien eerder in de tang van Rusland dan andersom.

----------


## Mark

> Als Putin aan Gazprom de opdracht geeft de gaskraan naar Europa dicht te draaien zitten we hier de komende winter te rillen van de kou. 
> 
> We zitten strategisch gezien eerder in de tang van Rusland dan andersom.


als hij dat doet dan kan hij opstappen aangezien dan zijn budget voor 2014 enigszins in de soep loopt en hij zijn eigen militairen dan niet meer kan betalen.

----------


## Tomas

> ik vraag me af of je wel als bufferstaat wenst te staan tussen twee mogendheden met expansiedrift. gaat denk ik dan een mijnenveld worden.



Het westen of de westerse levenswijze heeft helemaal geen expansiedrift. Het gaat vanzelf. Zelfs tegen de zin van vele westerlingen in. Die zien angstig 'hun welvaard' verdwijnen naar China of India. Of langer gelden naar Japan en Korea. Nu verdwijnt het zoveel richtingen op dat je er als rechtgeaard nationalist moedeloos van wordt. 
De feiten wijzen juist uit dat de welvaart niet verhuist maar groeit. Magoed, dat zijn slechts feiten. Die interesseert nagenoeg niemand. Zeker niet de salon filosofen. Wesst-Duitsland heeft zich als bufferstaat, op een paar extremisten na, nooit echt tussen twee expansiemachten gevoeld.

----------


## Revisor

> laat de oekrainers stemmen en we zullen zien waar ze voor kiezen.


Op 25 mei mogen ze stemmen, maar ze mogen niet stemmen voor meer autonomie voor de regio's.

----------


## Mark

> Op 25 mei mogen ze stemmen, maar ze mogen niet stemmen voor meer autonomie voor de regio's.


er gaat niet gestemd worden op 25 mei dat gaat Putin niet toestaan.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Het westen of de westerse levenswijze heeft helemaal geen expansiedrift. Het gaat vanzelf. Zelfs tegen de zin van vele westerlingen in. Die zien angstig 'hun welvaard' verdwijnen naar China of India. Of langer gelden naar Japan en Korea. Nu verdwijnt het zoveel richtingen op dat je er als rechtgeaard nationalist moedeloos van wordt. 
> De feiten wijzen juist uit dat de welvaart niet verhuist maar groeit. Magoed, dat zijn slechts feiten. Die interesseert nagenoeg niemand. Zeker niet de salon filosofen. Wesst-Duitsland heeft zich als bufferstaat, op een paar extremisten na, nooit echt tussen twee expansiemachten gevoeld.


de welvaart groeit naar het oosten en slinkt in het westen ja. het verplaatst zich enkel. das gewoon een vorm van politieke welvaart. oftewel expansiedrift. een intimidatieproces. straatarme staten die bij europa zijn gaan horen, krijgen wat kruimels toegeworpen. europa wil oekrane er niet eens bij hebben. ze zien ze als niet europees ras. west-duitsland hoefde zich ook niets te vrezen. het was maar een kwestie van tijd voordat de muur en het communisme naar het oosten zou verdwijnen. en het is ook appels met peren vergelijken. andere tijd, andere dreiging, andere politiek. oost-duitsers wilden ook massaal naar het westen vluchten. oekrane is een heel ander soort wespennest/omstandigheden.

----------


## Revisor

> er gaat niet gestemd worden op 25 mei dat gaat Putin niet toestaan.


Zou kunnen, dat kan ik niet voorspellen. Van de verkiezingen in islamitische landen heeft het westen vrijwel elke keer ingegrepen. Denk aan Algerije, Palestina, Turkije, Egypte.

Niets nieuws onder de zon, het Westen accepteert ook geen uitslag van verkiezingen in andere landen als die ze niet bevallen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het is ook een westers spelletje alleen Putin heeft het door.


Niet Putin alleen.
Jullie samen.

----------


## Revisor

> Niet Putin alleen.
> Jullie samen.


Alleen heeft een andere betekenis in mijn zin. Alleen betekent in mijn zin, maar / echter.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Alleen heeft een andere betekenis in mijn zin. Alleen betekent in mijn zin, maar / echter.


OK.  :petaf:  
Wat niet wegneemt dat jij het ook door hebt.
Ik vermoed overigens dat, pakweg, de Polen of de Balten ook wel prijs zou stellen op een bufferzone tussen hen en Rusland.
Op goed navoelbare historische gronden.

----------


## Revisor

> OK.  
> Wat niet wegneemt dat jij het ook door hebt.
> Ik vermoed overigens dat, pakweg, de Polen of de Balten ook wel prijs zou stellen op een bufferzone tussen hen en Rusland.
> Op goed navoelbare historische gronden.


Niet ik alleen, heel veel mensen zijn deze mening toegedaan. In het Westen wordt de meningsvorm sterk vertroebeld door alle propaganda.

Ik denk dat geen ene volk bufferzone wil zijn voor andere belangengroepen.

Dit is een strijd tussen het westen en Rusland om hun bufferzones te vergroten dan wel in stand te houden, de volkeren in Oekraine mogen het bloed en de lijken leveren.

General clark:

----------


## mark61

> Turkije,


 :verward: 

Erdoğan is al drie keer afgezet? Bietje in de war.

----------


## mark61

> Op 25 mei mogen ze stemmen, maar ze mogen niet stemmen voor meer autonomie voor de regio's.


Het zijn presidentsverkiezingen, geen referendum. Wie zou trouwens de tekst van dat referendum moeten opstellen?

Overigens heeft Oekrane een presidentieel systeem, dus wie president wordt heeft grote invloed op hoe het verder gaat.

----------


## Revisor

> Erdoğan is al drie keer afgezet? Bietje in de war.


Kwestie van goed geheugen:

Ik had het over Necmettin Erbakan ---> Refah Partesi zie ook uitspraak van Europees Hof voor de Rechten van de mens die de coup en verbod op islamitische partij door de seculiere legerleiding vergoeilijkte.

----------


## Revisor

> Het zijn presidentsverkiezingen, geen referendum. Wie zou trouwens de tekst van dat referendum moeten opstellen?
> 
> Overigens heeft Oekrane een presidentieel systeem, dus wie president wordt heeft grote invloed op hoe het verder gaat.


De afzetting van de vorige President ging dacht ik niet niet op democratische wijze.

Referendum etc...

Parlement Oekrane wijst referendum af | nu.nl/buitenland | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl 

Poetin tegen separatisten: stel referendum uit - Onrust in Oekraïne - VK

----------


## mark61

> Kwestie van goed geheugen:
> 
> Ik had het over Necmettin Erbakan ---> Refah Partesi zie ook uitspraak van Europees Hof voor de Rechten van de mens die de coup en verbod op islamitische partij door de seculiere legerleiding vergoeilijkte.


Hoe heeft het westen daar 'ingegrepen'? Niet. Klinkklare onzin.

----------


## mark61

> De afzetting van de vorige President ging dacht ik niet niet op democratische wijze.
> 
> Referendum etc...
> 
> Parlement Oekrane wijst referendum af | nu.nl/buitenland | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl 
> 
> Poetin tegen separatisten: stel referendum uit - Onrust in Oekraïne - VK


De president ging ervandoor. Uit eigener beweging. Dan treedt een noodscenario in werking, tenslotte moet er iemand president zijn. Maar niet getreurd, over een paar weken kunnen de Oekraners weer kiezen. 

Oh wacht, als Poetin dat toestaat, en dat tuig in het oosten. Wat ik betwijfel.

Ik weet helemaal niet of de grondwet van Oekrane voorziet in referenda, en zo ja, hoe dat werkt. Jij wel? Nee natuurlijk.

Ik geloof niet dat Marokko erg opgezet was met een referendum in de WS  :haha:  Zal de grondwet ook wel niet in voorzien, magoed, of die daar geldt is nou net het probleem.

Engeland vindt afscheiding geen probleem; Spanje dan weer wel. Altijd lastig.

----------


## Revisor

> Hoe heeft het westen daar 'ingegrepen'? Niet. Klinkklare onzin.


Het westen heeft ingegrepen via het seculiere leger.

Bijna alle islamitische landen worden via hun eigen legers onderdrukt. Deze legers zijn in handen van het Westen. Informeel via vrijmetselarij houden ze de boel onder controle en in de gaten. De Egyptische leger en Turkse leger weet ik het zeker van dat ze via vrijmetselarij (Illuminatie/Freemasoneryclubs) worden genstrueerd.

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/nieuws-de...ml#post5222056

Dat ligt in het verlengde van hetgeen hieronder wordt beschreven.

Few events have been more misunderstood than the Young Turkish Revolution of 1908. It was a coup d'etat carried through by a small group of men of remarkable energy and lack of scruple. Some, like Niazi Bey, who took the first open step of rebellion, perished by assassination, that two-edged weapon which he himself had so readily employed. Others, like Enver Bey, still hold the field in Turkey, having extended the principles of scientific assassination from the provinces to the capital and applied them with equal success to a Commander-in-Chief, a Grand Vizier, and an Heir-Apparent, to say nothing of many minor personages.

The Young Turks with whom Western Europe was in contact were men who had lived long in exile, divorced from Turkish life and thought, infected not so much by the true culture of the West as by the unbalanced theories of the wilder spirits of the French Revolution. Many of them enjoyed a doubtful reputation, and almost all were conspirators rather than politicians, inspired as much by motives of personal revenge and hatred as by patriotic considerations.

The revolution which they promoted was above all the work of a single town. It was in Salonica, under the shelter of its masonic lodges, that the Committee of Union and Progress, the secret organism which over threw the Hamidian regime, grew up and flourished.The real brains of the movement were Jewish or Judaeo-Moslem.

Their financial aid came from the wealthy Dunmehs and Jews of Salonica, and from the capitalists —international or semi-international—of Vienna, Budapest, Berlin, and perhaps also of Paris and London. Gradually the movement was joined by officers in the army, upon whom its organisation naturally relied for the necessary backing to their designs; and after the plot had succeeded these men found it more necessary than ever to dabble in politics, in order to
counteract the perpetual palace intrigues in favour of a restoration of the old regime.


*Robert William Seton-Watson:* _The Rise of Nationality in the Balkans_ (1917)


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/nieuws-de...ml#post5222443

----------


## Revisor

*Ukraine Protests Carefully Orchestrated: The Role of CANVAS, US-Financed “Color Revolution Training Group”*

By F. William Engdahl

Global Research, March 16, 2014

 

_The recent protests in Ukraine have the stench of a foreign-orchestrated attempt to destabilize the government of Viktor Yanukovych after he walked away from signing an EU Association Agreement that would have driven a deep wedge between Russia and Ukraine. Glamor-star boxer-turned political guru, Vitaly Klitschko, has been meeting with the US State Department and is close to Angela Merkel’s CDU political machine in Germany._ 
_The EU association agreement with Ukraine is widely resisted by many EU member states with deep economic problems of their own. The two EU figures most pushing it—Swedish Foreign Minister Carl Bildt and Polish Foreign Minister Radosław Sikorski—are both well known in the EU as close to Washington._ 

The US is strongly pushing the Ukraine EU integration just as it had been behind the 2004 failed “Orange Revolution” to split Ukraine from Russia in a bid to isolate and weaken Russia. Now Ukrainians have found evidence of direct involvement of the Belgrade US-financed training group, CANVAS behind the carefully-orchestrated Kiev protests.

A copy of the pamphlet that was given out to opposition protestors in Kiev has been obtained. It is a word-for-word and picture-for-picture translation of the pamphlet used by US-financed Canvas organizers in the 2011 Cairo Tahrir Square protests that toppled Hosni Mubarak and opened the door to the US-backed Muslim Brotherhood.[1] The photo below is a side-by-side comparison:



The photo left is from Tahrir Square; the right from Kiev and here below is the English original used by the Belgrade CANVAS NGO:


Canvas, formerly Otpor, received significant money from the US State Department in 2000 to stage the first successful Color Revolution against Slobodan Milosovic in then-Yugoslavia. Since then they have been transformed into a full-time “revolution consultancy” for the US, posing as a Serbian grass-root group backing “democracy.” [2] Who would ever think a Serbian-based NGO would be a front for US-backed regime change?*

The Strange Ukraine “Opposition”*



Direct sources in Kiev that I have contacted report that the anti-government protestors have been recruited with money from among university students and unemplyed to come by bus into the heart of Kiev. The revealing aspect is the spectacular emergence of champion boxed Vitaly Klitschko as presumably the wise politician guiding Ukraine’s future. No doubt spending your career beating other boxers unconscious is a superb preparation for becoming a statesman, though I for one doubt it. It reminds of the choice of a low-grade Hollywood movie actor, Ronald Reagan as President. But more interesting about “opposition” spokesman Klitschko is who his friends are.

Klitschko is being backed by US Assistant Secretary of State Victoria Nuland. Nuland, former US Ambassador to NATO, is a neo-conservative married to leading neo-conservative hawk, Robert Kagan, and was herself a former adviser to Dick Cheney. [3]

Klitschko is also very friendly with German Chancellor Merkel. According to a recent Der Spiegel report, Merkel wants to support Klitschko in his bid to become Ukraine’s president in 2015. [4]

More evidence that a darker agenda lies behind the “democracy” opposition is the fact that the demands of the protestors went from demanding accession to the EU to demanding the immediate resignation of the Yanukovich government. Klitschko and the opposition used an unfortunate police crackdown on protesters to massively expand the protest from a few hundred to tens of thousands. On December 18, the government took the wind partly out of the Klitschko sails by signing a major economic agreement with Moscow in which Russia agreed to cut the price of Russian gas exported to Ukraine by a third, down to $268.5 per 1,000 cubic meters from the current level of more than $400, and to buy $15 billion of Ukraine’s debt in eurobonds. That gives Ukraine breathing room to avoid a sovereign debt default and calmly negotiate over its future.
_
William Engdahl is author of A Century of War: Anglo-American Oil Politics in the New World Order. He is a contributing author at BFP and may be contacted through his website at www.engdahl.oilgeopolitics.net where this article was originally published._*
Notes:*

[1] SysAdmin, Pamphlets in Ukraine handed out during protests and pamphlets that were handed out in Egypt, December 12, 2013, accessed in FLASHBACK: Same pamphlets in Ukraine handed out during protests in Egypt: US NGO Uncovered - 12160.
[2] Nebojsa Malic, Invasion of the Mind Snatchers: Empire’s Revolution Business, AntiWar.com, June 24, 2011, accessed in Invasion of the Mind Snatchers by Nebojsa Malic -- Antiwar.com.
[3] NTDTV,Ukrainian Opposition Vitaly Klitschko Meets US Official Victoria Nuland, December 6, 2013, accessed in

.


[4] Die Zeit, Merkel untersttzt Klitschko, 8. Dezember 2013, accessed in Ukraine: Merkel untersttzt Klitschko | ZEIT ONLINE.








Ukraine Protests Carefully Orchestrated: The Role of CANVAS, US-Financed “Color Revolution Training Group” | Global Research

----------


## Soldim

> Informeel via vrijmetselarij houden ze de boel onder controle en in de gaten. De Egyptische leger en Turkse leger weet ik het zeker van dat ze via vrijmetselarij (Illuminatie/Freemasoneryclubs) worden genstrueerd.


Als je dat soort onzin maar vaak genoeg blijft herhalen ga je er blijkbaar zelf in geloven  :hihi:

----------


## Giuseppe

Maand geleden een mooi opiniestuk over Rusland en de manier waarop Russen naar hun geschiedenis kijken. Zal nog kijken of ik dat stukje nog heb om te scannen.

----------


## Mark

de Russen zien zich als het morele compas van de wereld, en dat ze altijd het slachtoffer zijn van slechte buitenstaanders die hen willen vernietigen.

Erg herkenbaar  :hihi:

----------


## Revisor

> Als je dat soort onzin maar vaak genoeg blijft herhalen ga je er blijkbaar zelf in geloven


Het is begrijpelijk dat je alles tot onzin verklaart als je het niet via de officiele westerse propagandakanalen aangereikt krijgt. Er zijn weinig mensen die verder kijken dan de westerse propagandakanalen. Westerlingen zouden ook gek zijn om hun sneeky streken toe te geven.

----------


## Mark

> Het is begrijpelijk dat je alles tot onzin verklaart als je het niet via de officiele westerse propagandakanalen aangereikt krijgt. Er zijn weinig mensen die verder kijken dan de westerse propagandakanalen. Westerlingen zouden ook gek zijn om hun sneeky streken toe te geven.


Altijd interessant als mensen anderen beschuldigen niet kritisch naar bronnen te kijken en zelf aan komen zetten met de meest bizarre verhalen van zeer dubieuze bronnen.

----------


## Revisor

> Altijd interessant als mensen anderen beschuldigen niet kritisch naar bronnen te kijken en zelf aan komen zetten met de meest bizarre verhalen van zeer dubieuze bronnen.


De bron die ik gegeven heb van de revolutie van de jong-Turken is een serieuze bron. Zoek zijn naam maar op.

----------


## Mark

welke bron? een boek uit 1917 of de link naar een andere topic waar je aankondigt dat jij zelf de bron bent?

----------


## Revisor

> welke bron? een boek uit 1917 of de link naar een andere topic waar je aankondigt dat jij zelf de bron bent?


Boek uit 1917 van een erkende Britse historicus.

----------


## Mark

dus het feit dat een aantal revolutionaire turken 100 jaar geleden een revolutie wilden opzetten en daarbij hulp kregen van allerlei westerse groepen die daarin wel geld zagen kun je vertalen dat de illuminatie en vrijmetselaars de wereld beheersen?  :plet:

----------


## mark61

> de Russen zien zich als het morele compas van de wereld, en dat ze altijd het slachtoffer zijn van slechte buitenstaanders die hen willen vernietigen.
> 
> Erg herkenbaar


Gek, de Turken ook al  :hihi:

----------


## mark61

> Het westen heeft ingegrepen via het seculiere leger.


Vertel es hoe dat gaat. Bush belde?

Ik zeg het nog maar een keer: jij weet NIETS van NIETS en doe dan niet alsof je ergens verstand van hebt.

Zo joh, heb je een Boek gevonden waarin staat wat jij graag 'bewezen' wilde zien? Goh.

Het staat oliedom. Arrogant en onbeschoft ook nog. 

Het als een dwangneuroot blijven herhalen van dezelfde leugens geeft je priks niet meer gewicht, maar nog minder dan ze al hadden toen je ermee begon.

Je bent een antisemiet die bovendien dringend een psychiater nodig hebt.

----------


## Revisor

> dus het feit dat een aantal revolutionaire turken 100 jaar geleden een revolutie wilden opzetten en daarbij hulp kregen van allerlei westerse groepen die daarin wel geld zagen kun je vertalen dat de illuminatie en vrijmetselaars de wereld beheersen?


Ja dat klopt. Het duurt lang voordat je de sneeky westerse organisaties door hebt. Turkije is er nog lang niet klaar mee. De Taksimpleinhandlangers zijn nog steeds bezig met hulp van hun westerse zetbazen.

Ik heb niet beweerd dat vrijmetselaars de wereld beheersen. Dat zou goed kunnen, maar dat heb ik niet beweerd. Ik heb beweerd dat de westerse landen in de kolonisatietijdperk hun handlangers, voornamelijk onder de elite, in moslimlanden neergeplant hebben en nog steeds op de achtergrond hand en spandiensten verrichten voor de westerlingen. Freemasonry is de organisatievorm waaronder die Egyptische en Turkse elite hun westese meesters dienen.

----------


## Revisor

> Vertel es hoe dat gaat. Bush belde?
> 
> Ik zeg het nog maar een keer: jij weet NIETS van NIETS en doe dan niet alsof je ergens verstand van hebt.
> 
> Zo joh, heb je een Boek gevonden waarin staat wat jij graag 'bewezen' wilde zien? Goh.
> 
> Het staat oliedom. Arrogant en onbeschoft ook nog. 
> 
> Het als een dwangneuroot blijven herhalen van dezelfde leugens geeft je priks niet meer gewicht, maar nog minder dan ze al hadden toen je ermee begon.
> ...



Jij scheldt alleen en beschuldigt mensen van ziektes. Ik ga me niet bezighouden met ruziemakers die niet verder durven te denken dan het standaardregeringspropaganda van de kuffaar.

Alsof de kuffaar open en bloot hun illegale en onrechtmatige bezettingstactieken gaan openbaren.

----------


## Mark

> Ja dat klopt. Het duurt lang voordat je de sneeky westerse organisaties door hebt. Turkije is er nog lang niet klaar mee. De Taksimpleinhandlangers zijn nog steeds bezig met hulp van hun westerse zetbazen.
> 
> Ik heb niet beweerd dat vrijmetselaars de wereld beheersen. Dat zou goed kunnen, maar dat heb ik niet beweerd. Ik heb beweerd dat de westerse landen in de kolonisatietijdperk hun handlangers, voornamelijk onder de elite, in moslimlanden neergeplant hebben en nog steeds op de achtergrond hand en spandiensten verrichten voor de westerlingen. Freemasonry is de organisatievorm waaronder die Egyptische en Turkse elite hun westese meesters dienen.


Ieder land en elke groep tracht zijn belangen te beschermen. Westerse landen, , rusland, saoudie arabie, china. Dat is politiek. Die hand en spandiensten zijn weinig invloedrijk en slechts een van de vele krachten in deze wereld. niemand heeft de wereld onder controle het is vrij chaotisch.

----------


## Tomas

Nou, moslims vind ik anders wel aardig sneaky en goed georganiseerd.

----------


## Mark

> Nou, moslims vind ik anders wel aardig sneaky en goed georganiseerd.


het is inderdaad geniaal dat Saoudie Arabie niets doet, ONS geld ontvangt voor de olie en datzelfde geld investeert in moskeen en organisaties in het westen om onze landen te ontwrichten.

Religie is de enige echt organisatie met globale invloed al eeuwen lang.

----------


## mark61

> De Taksimpleinhandlangers zijn nog steeds bezig met hulp van hun westerse zetbazen.


Laat je behandelen.

----------


## Revisor

> Ieder land en elke groep tracht zijn belangen te beschermen. Westerse landen, , rusland, saoudie arabie, china. Dat is politiek. Die hand en spandiensten zijn weinig invloedrijk en slechts een van de vele krachten in deze wereld. niemand heeft de wereld onder controle het is vrij chaotisch.


Ik ben van mening dat de wortels van de westerse landen diep in islamitische landen zijn geworteld. Via de door hun opgeleide elite zetten ze het koloniale beleid voort. Daarom worden moslims tegengehouden om middels hun normen en waarden hun landen te regeren. Daarvoor moeten ze eerst de handlangers van het westen en hun organisaties netraliseren en verwijderen.

----------


## Revisor

> Laat je behandelen.


Doe niet zo kinderachtig en hou nou eens op met je persoonlijke aanvallen.

----------


## Soldim

> Daarom worden moslims tegengehouden om middels hun normen en waarden hun landen te regeren.


Persoonlijk denk ik dat de gemiddelde moslim precies hetzelfde wil als de gemiddelde westerling.

----------


## Mark

> Ik ben van mening dat de wortels van de westerse landen diep in islamitische landen zijn geworteld. Via de door hun opgeleide elite zetten ze het koloniale beleid voort. Daarom worden moslims tegengehouden om middels hun normen en waarden hun landen te regeren. Daarvoor moeten ze eerst de handlangers van het westen en hun organisaties netraliseren en verwijderen.


En ik heb de mening dat deze vermeende invloed slechts een van de vele factoren is waarom er problemen zijn in deze landen en dat de focus op dit aspect het oplossen van alle andere problemen (die niet als schuld bij een ander kunnen worden neergelegd) tegenhouden.

----------


## Mark

> Persoonlijk denk ik dat de gemiddelde moslim precies hetzelfde wil als de gemiddelde westerling.


nee dat denk ik niet. we moeten mensen ook geen democratie, welvaart, vrijheid etc willen opleggen

----------


## mark61

> Doe niet zo kinderachtig en hou nou eens op met je persoonlijke aanvallen.


Er valt niet inhoudelijk op je gestoorde onzin te reageren.

----------


## mark61

> Via de door hun opgeleide elite zetten ze het koloniale beleid voort. Daarom worden moslims tegengehouden om middels hun normen en waarden hun landen te regeren. Daarvoor moeten ze eerst de handlangers van het westen en hun organisaties netraliseren en verwijderen.


Zoals in Somali, Libi, Syri, Iran en Irak bedoel je. Waar het westen zoveel invloed heeft. Yep.

----------


## Tomas

> nee dat denk ik niet. we moeten mensen ook geen democratie, welvaart, vrijheid etc willen opleggen



Nee, dat gaat vanzelf. En dat zint Schaap niet.

----------


## Revisor

> Persoonlijk denk ik dat de gemiddelde moslim precies hetzelfde wil als de gemiddelde westerling.


Precies, ze willen niet dat hun land geregeerd wordt door een elite die door het westen in het zadel is geholpen en/of in het zadel gehouden wordt. Daarom winnen de islamitische partijen meestal de verkiezingen die dan door de westerse landen middels hun handlangers geannulleerd worden. Zie Algerije, Turkije, Egypte en Palestina.

----------


## Revisor

> Er valt niet inhoudelijk op je gestoorde onzin te reageren.


Alle anderen kunnen dat wel behalve jij.

----------


## Revisor

> Zoals in Somali, Libi, Syri, Iran en Irak bedoel je. Waar het westen zoveel invloed heeft. Yep.


Beter opletten:





http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...ml#post5330703

----------


## Soldim

> Precies,


Materiele welvaart, goede opleidingen, een adequate gezondheidszorg en individuele vrijheden. Langzaam bewegen ze in die richting, hoewel ze door fundamentalisten in bepaalde opzichten tegengewerkt worden.

----------


## Revisor

> Materiele welvaart, goede opleidingen, een adequate gezondheidszorg en individuele vrijheden. Langzaam bewegen ze in die richting, hoewel ze door fundamentalisten in bepaalde opzichten tegengewerkt worden.


Het gaat om democratische verkiezingen, elke keer als moslims die winnen worden ze geannulleerd door de elite handlangers van het westen en worden de islamitische partijen en hun stemmers bloedig onderdrukt, zie Algerije, Egypte, Turkije en Palestina.

----------


## Soldim

> Het gaat om democratische verkiezingen, elke keer als moslims die winnen worden ze geannulleerd door de elite handlangers van het westen en worden de islamitische partijen en hun stemmers bloedig onderdrukt, zie Algerije, Egypte, Turkije en Palestina.


Zodra men een fundamentalische heilstaat probeert te stichten wordt dat van binnen uit tegen gehouden. Het is, vanuit een bepaald perspectief, natuurlijk veel makkelijker om dan met het vingertje snikkend naar het kwade westen te wijzen dan je af te vragen wat die regimies verkeert deden.

----------


## mark61

> Materiele welvaart, goede opleidingen, een adequate gezondheidszorg en individuele vrijheden. Langzaam bewegen ze in die richting, hoewel ze door fundamentalisten in bepaalde opzichten tegengewerkt worden.


Nou ja, als je het hebt over gezondheidszorg en onderwijs moet je in Egypte toch echt bij de MB zijn, niet bij de overheid. 

Het punt is eerder dat dergelijke voor de hand liggende onderwerpen doorgaans een ondergeschikte rol spelen in het publieke / politieke debat in islamitische landen. Waarom, dat heb ik nooit begrepen.

----------


## mark61

> Het gaat om democratische verkiezingen, elke keer als moslims die winnen worden ze geannulleerd door de elite handlangers van het westen en worden de islamitische partijen en hun stemmers bloedig onderdrukt, zie Algerije, Egypte, Turkije en Palestina.


Nogmaals, Erdogan heeft al driemaal op rij onbedreigd de verkiezingen gewonnen. De enigen die daar bloedig onderdrukt worden zijn zijn tegenstanders.

Hoe haal jij het in je hoofd zo belachelijk overduidelijk te liegen? Heb je geen enkele schaamte? Geen enkel fatsoen?

Blijkbaar niet.

En hij het leger in zijn hok gestuurd, zonder veel protest van 'het westuh'. Je kletst klinkklaar uit je nek. Kelaar.

Hamas is nog steeds aan de macht in Gaza, ondanks de poging tot omverwerping van Fatah gesteund door I en VS.

In Egypte kwam de MB aan de macht, om vervolgens te worden afgezet. De VS veranderde zijn politiek niet; ook Morsi werd gewoon gesteund, tot verdriet van veel Amerikanen. Dat de VS nu weer blind Sisi steunen is ook tot verdriet van veel Amerikanen.

Bottom line qua Egypte is alleen maar of ze het vredesverdrag met Isral respecteren. De rest interesseert de VS geen ruk daar.

Het FLN heeft het westen niet nodig voor zijn onderdrukking. Ook als het westen daar wel bij helpt.

----------


## mark61

> Zodra men een fundamentalische heilstaat probeert te stichten wordt dat van binnen uit tegen gehouden. Het is, vanuit een bepaald perspectief, natuurlijk veel makkelijker om dan met het vingertje snikkend naar het kwade westen te wijzen dan je af te vragen wat die regimies verkeert deden.


Het FIS in Algerije kreeg de kans niet eens iets verkeerds te doen; ze kwamen nooit aan de macht. Een deel ging daarna ondergronds met het bekende gevolg.

Morsi was nauwelijks op gang en we weten stomweg niet wat hij had gedaan als hij de tijd had gehad.

Palestijnse verkiezingen waren tot voor kort de enige vrije in de Arabische wereld, dus dat geeft wel een indicatie van de verhoudingen, al hebben ze al 8 jaar geen verkiezingen meer gehouden.

Maar ik ben het met je eens dat de invloed van buitenaf schromelijk wordt overdreven. En de steun voor de 'seculiere dictators' schromelijk wordt onderschat. Ik denk dat dat in bijv. Egypte echt wel 50-50% ligt.

In Algerije sloeg de Arabische Lente niet aan, omdat verreweg de meeste Algerijnen banger waren voor wat er in plaats van het FLN zou komen, dan voor het FLN zelf. Dat is algemeen bekend, voor de objectieve waarnemer.

Tunesi is wel een aardig voorbeeld, omdat daar nauwelijks enige buitenlandse interesse / belang bij/voor is. En dan blijkt dus dat fundi's 1/3 van de kiezers trekken, grofweg.

Een aantal dat dacht ik is afgenomen door het onvermogen van an-Nahda hun ietwat gewelddadiger broeders in de leer tegen te houden in hun moordcampagne.

----------


## Tomas

Maakt niet uit. Het is zo subtiel dat alleen speciale uitverkoren mensen het zien.

----------


## Revisor

> Zodra men een fundamentalische heilstaat probeert te stichten wordt dat van binnen uit tegen gehouden. Het is, vanuit een bepaald perspectief, natuurlijk veel makkelijker om dan met het vingertje snikkend naar het kwade westen te wijzen dan je af te vragen wat die regimies verkeert deden.


Het zijn democratische verkiezingen waarbij wanneer de islamitische partijen dreigen te winnen of winnen altijd d*e elite die door het westen daar is neergeplant*, de verkiezingsoverwinning annuleert of op bloedige wijze neerslaat.

In Algerije bijvoorbeeld vonden alle europese landen dat het legitiem was om de dreigende verkiezingsoverwinning van de moslims te annuleren en bloedig neer te slaan. De Europese landen hebben dat goedgekeurt en de wapens geleverd.

----------


## Revisor

> Nogmaals, Erdogan heeft al driemaal op rij onbedreigd de verkiezingen gewonnen. De enigen die daar bloedig onderdrukt worden zijn zijn tegenstanders.
> 
> Hoe haal jij het in je hoofd zo belachelijk overduidelijk te liegen? Heb je geen enkele schaamte? Geen enkel fatsoen?
> 
> Blijkbaar niet.
> 
> En hij het leger in zijn hok gestuurd, zonder veel protest van 'het westuh'. Je kletst klinkklaar uit je nek. Kelaar.
> 
> Hamas is nog steeds aan de macht in Gaza, ondanks de poging tot omverwerping van Fatah gesteund door I en VS.
> ...



Kwestie van goed geheugen:

Ik had het over Necmettin Erbakan ---> Refah Partesi zie ook uitspraak van Europees Hof voor de Rechten van de mens die de coup en verbod op islamitische partij door de seculiere legerleiding vergoeilijkte. 


http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...ml#post5330810 


Hamas moest onder druk van het Westen meedoen aan de eerste democratische verkiezingen. Die ze wonnen en waarna het westen Israel de vrije hand gaf om ze kapot te bombarderen. Iedereen weet dat.

In Egypte hadden de westerse landen allang een noodplan en geld klaarstaan die meteen in werking is getreden om de Islamitische broederschap onderuit te halen. De westerse media deden niets anders dan de Islamitische broederschap zwart te maken ter voorbereiding op de coup.

Ook dit is een kwestie van een goed geheugen, want dit is al eerder gepost.

Iedereen weet dat het westen FLN geholpen heeft met massa wapens om de moslims in Algerije te onderdrukken.

----------


## Revisor

zo 11 mei 2014, 12:38 

*'Amerikaanse huurlingen actief in Oekrane'*

BERLIJN - Honderden goed uitgeruste Amerikaanse beveiligers zijn aan Oekraense zijde actief in de strijd tegen pro-Russische separatisten. Volgens de Duitse zondagskrant Bild am Sonntag gaat het om 400 specialisten van de firma Academi, vroeger bekend onder de naam Blackwater. 

 
Een Oekraense militair kijkt naar de overvliegende helikopters boven de weg tussen Kramatorsk en Slovjansk. Pro-Russische troepen hielden de 15 kilometer lange route richting de belegerde stad gisteren bezet. Foto: AFP

De krant baseert zich op berichten van de Duitse inlichtingendienst BND. De informatie van de BND zou afkomstig zijn uit de Verenigde Staten. De huurlingen zouden vooral een cordinerende en leidinggevende rol hebben in de strijd tegen de separatisten in de regio Slovjansk.

Blackwater speelde eerder in Irak een duistere rol. De huurlingen hadden er van het Amerikaanse leger de vrije hand gekregen, trokken zich niets aan van de regels en wetten en schoten er geregeld op los. In 2007 richtten beveiligers van de firma een bloedbad aan op een markt in Bagdad toen ze lukraak om zich heen begonnen te schieten. 17 burgers vonden de dood.

Bild am Sonntag meldt verder dat Russische gevechtsvliegtuigen opzettelijk het Oekraens luchtruim hebben geschonden. De vliegers hadden daar van hogerhand het bevel toe gekregen, pikte de NSA op uit Russisch radioverkeer. Moskou heeft dat altijd ontkend.


'Amerikaanse huurlingen actief in Oekrane' | De oekrane-crisis | Telegraaf.nl

----------


## Revisor

*Laat Oekrane een bufferstaat blijven*

20-08-2014

_Door Maarten van Rossem_

Poetin is een uiterst onaangenaam sujet. Daarover bestaat geen twijfel. Als leider van een Grote Mogendheid, of althans een natie die zichzelf als zodanig wenst te zien, is hij echter niet zo uitzonderlijk immoreel als nu allerwege wordt beweerd. In 1988 schoten de VS ook een groot passagiersvliegtuig uit de lucht, met honderden doden als gevolg.

Waarom het optreden van Poetin in Oost-Oekrane verwerpelijker zou zijn dan de op flagrante leugens gebaseerde Amerikaanse bezetting van Irak in 2003, zie ik niet in. Sterker nog: ik heb meer begrip voor de motieven van Poetin omtrent het gedonder in Oekrane dan voor de motieven van George Bush c.s. bij de aanval op Irak. Willen we het conflict in Oekrane ooit tot een oplossing brengen, dan zal er toch aandacht moeten zijn voor de strategische overwegingen van Poetin en zullen er ook besprekingen over deze zaak gevoerd moeten worden.

Een kwart eeuw geleden strekte de lange arm van de Russische macht zich uit tot in het centrum van Duitsland. Geheel Oost- en Centraal-Europa waren deel van het cordon sanitaire van de Sovjet-Unie. Dat hele enorme gebied is door Gorbatsjov vrijwel zonder slag of stoot prijsgegeven. Vervolgens is de Sovjet-Unie in een chaotisch en deels volkomen toevallig verlopend proces uiteengevallen in deelrepublieken. Zodoende is de strategische grens van Rusland ruim tweeduizend kilometer naar het oosten opgeschoven. Tijdens de gesprekken met Gorbatsjov over deze verbazingwekkende transformatie van Europa werd beloofd dat de naties die tot de Russische invloedssfeer hadden behoord geen lid van de NAVO zouden worden, met uitzondering van Oost-Duitsland dat gencorporeerd werd in West-Duitsland.

Ondanks die belofte is dat toch gebeurd. Toen Rusland in de jaren negentig in een staat van totaal verval verkeerde, zijn vrijwel al die landen lid van de NAVO geworden. Wat ik mij overigens vanuit het perspectief van die landen best kan voorstellen. De Russen zagen het echter als een verraderlijke rotstreek. Oekrane, Wit-Rusland en de kleine staten in de Kaukasus werden geen lid van de NAVO. Zo ontstond er als vanzelf een soort bufferzone tussen de NAVO en de Russische Federatie. Je hoeft geen geniaal strateeg te zijn om te begrijpen dat het voor Rusland zeer bedreigend en onacceptabel zou zijn als deze bufferlanden ten slotte ook lid van de NAVO zouden willen worden. Dat is temeer het geval omdat de Russen Oekrane beschouwen als een onvervreemdbaar deel van het historische Rusland. Ten aanzien van het uiterste westen van Oekrane hebben ze daar geen gelijk in, maar ten aanzien van de oostelijke Oekrane zeker wel.

In 2008 hebben de Amerikanen geopperd dat Oekrane en Georgi wat hen betreft best lid van de NAVO kunnen worden. Dat moet in het Kremlin alle alarmbellen hebben doen rinkelen. Zolang in Oekrane een pro-Russisch bewind aan de macht was, hoefde Poetin niet meer te doen dan waakzaam te zijn en de druk wat op de ketel te houden. Toen dat regime echter sneuvelde in de volkswoede in Kiev, naar aanleiding van het besluit van het pro-Russische regime om een overeenkomst met de EU niet te tekenen, was de beer los. Welke garanties had Poetin dat Oekrane niet in een langzaam maar onvermijdelijk proces in de westerse invloedsfeer zou geraken? Dat zou een enorme strategische klap voor Rusland zijn. Rusland grootste vlootbasis, Sebastopol, ligt op de Krim. Vandaar dat die Krim geannexeerd is.

Die Krim was een deel van Oekrane geworden door een aardigheidje van Chroesjtjov in de jaren vijftig. De annexatie van de Krim lijkt een voldongen feit en ik geloof niet dat iemand meent dat de Krim weer zal teruggaan naar Oekrane. Het gerommel in de oostelijke Oekrane moet waarschijnlijk voorkomen dat Oekrane geheel aan Rusland zal ontsnappen. Dat is een zaak van strategie, maar ook van de begrijpelijke overtuiging dat een meerderheid van de oostelijke Oekraners gewoon Russen zijn. Waarom zou er niet gepraat kunnen worden over een oplossing die ervoor zorgt dat Oekrane een buffernatie blijft die eventueel met de EU geassocieerd kan worden, maar geen lid van de EU zal worden, en die een NAVO-lidmaatschap uitsluit?

Uit alles is duidelijk geworden dat het Westen niet bereid is een schot te lossen voor het lot van de oostelijke Oekrane. Dat is heel begrijpelijk, want dat gebied ligt binnen de strategische greep van Rusland. Een militaire oplossing is uitgesloten. Laten we dat dan ook erkennen en ophouden met allerlei gewelddadige retoriek die niets aan een oplossing bijdraagt. Het is natuurlijk mogelijk dat de polariseerders en de ophitsers gelijk hebben en dat Poetin krankzinnig is geworden. Dat hij het hele voormalige Sovjetimperium terug wil hebben, te beginnen met de Baltische republieken. Dat lijkt mij uiterst onwaarschijnlijk. Poetin is helemaal niet uit op een echte oorlog, dat zou waarschijnlijk het einde van zijn regime zijn. Hij weet ook wel dat de NAVO tienmaal zoveel geld uitgeeft aan militaire spullen als Rusland. Niet voor niets koopt Rusland helikoptervliegdekschepen in Frankrijk. Poetins optreden lijkt uiterst offensief, maar tegen de achtergrond van de afgelopen 25 jaar is het vooral defensief. Dat hij er binnenslands mooie sier mee kan maken, komt hem ongetwijfeld ook heel goed uit.



Laat Oekrane een bufferstaat blijven - Maarten!

----------


## SportFreak

Ze gooien deze gast zomaar in de prullenbak...schijnt een hoge piet daar te zijn  :grote grijns:

----------


## Revisor

*Wat als de Navo met het Warschau Pact was begraven?*

Stevo Akkerman − 06/09/14, 16:35

 
_ ap. De Russische premier Dmitri Medvedev en president Vladimir Poetin. Medvedev zei in 2009: "Er is niets waargemaakt van wat ons was verzekerd, namelijk dat er geen sprake zou zijn van een eindeloze uitbreiding van de Navo in oostelijke richting en dat steeds rekening zou worden gehouden met onze belangen."_ 

*O, hoe rooskleurig zag de toekomst van Europa eruit! Het was de zomer van 1991, en de onttakeling van het Sovjet-rijk begon formele vormen aan te nemen. In Praag, waar ik net begonnen was als correspondent, werd het Warschau Pact officieel dood verklaard. Alle regeringsleiders van het communistische bondgenootschap waren aanwezig om hun handtekening te zetten, behalve Gorbatsjov, blijkbaar toch geschrokken van zijn dadendrang. In zijn plaats tekende Sovjet-vice-president Janajev.* 

 De Russen zeggen bedrogen te zijn door het Westen 

Het was het einde van een tijdperk, maar ook - dacht iedereen - het begin. De Hongaarse premier Antall zei dat een 'slecht huwelijk' voorbij was en dat nu een periode van 'vriendschap' kon beginnen, en Janajev schetste zelfs de contouren van een continent zonder militaire organisaties: "Nu de Koude Oorlog voorbij is, verwacht ik niet dat de Navo het Warschau Pact lang zal overleven."

Hoe anders is het gelopen. In Europa speelt zich nu een oorlog af om de vraag hoever de grens van de Navo reikt; niet formeel, maar het scheelt niet veel: de Oekraense premier Jatsenjoek stelde vorige week wel voor het lidmaatschap van de verdragsorganisatie aan te vragen en zijn land is wat Navo-topman Rasmussen betreft welkom. Rusland voelt zich sowieso belaagd door het Westen, of dat nu is in de vorm van de EU of de Navo, en na het 'verlies' van de Baltische en Oost-Europese landen is voor Moskou de maat vol: Oekrane moet behouden blijven.

*Geen afspraken zwart op wit*
De Russen zeggen bedrogen te zijn door het Westen. De Navo mag nooit van plan zijn geweest zichzelf op te heffen, de organisatie zegde na de val van de Muur wel toe niet uit te zullen breiden in oostelijke richting. Die belofte is gebroken, aldus Moskou. Zoals toenmalig president Medvedev (nu premier) in 2009 zei: "Er is niets waargemaakt van wat ons was verzekerd, namelijk dat er geen sprake zou zijn van een eindeloze uitbreiding van de Navo in oostelijke richting en dat steeds rekening zou worden gehouden met onze belangen."

Medvedev beriep zich op afspraken die werden gemaakt bij de hereniging van Duitsland. Deze afspraken staan nergens zwart op wit, maar het kan niet ontkend worden dat Moskou in 1990 werd overgehaald in te stemmen met de hereniging van Duitsland door de verzekering dat de voormalige DDR geen deel uit zou gaan maken van het Navo-grondgebied. De Duitse minister van buitenlandse zaken Genscher beloofde het in een gesprek met zijn Sovjet-collega Sjevardnadze en de Amerikaanse minister Baker zei het tegen Gorbatsjov: "De jurisdictie van de Navo-troepen zal geen centimeter naar het oosten verschuiven."

*Sovjet-heimwee*
Strikt genomen ging dit alleen over de DDR, op dat moment waren de andere Oostbloklanden gewoon nog lid van het Warschau Pact. Maar het is niet vreemd dat Moskou hierin een uitspraak heeft gehoord over al haar vroegere onderdanen. De vraag is dus waarom het zo anders is gegaan dan vriend en vijand in die dagen voorzagen. Was het de Sovjet-heimwee van Poetin die de Navo ertoe noopte toch over te gaan tot uitbreiding? Of is het andersom en wakkerde de Navo-uitbreiding de Sovjet-heimwee van Poetin aan? Hoe zou Europa eruit hebben gezien als de Navo met het Warschau Pact was begraven? En er een nieuw, gezamenlijk veiligheidssysteem op poten was gezet?

Het is een 'als'-vraag die voor de actualiteit weinig zin meer heeft, maar ik heb het gevoel dat we hier stuiten op een gemiste kans. 


Wat als de Navo met het Warschau Pact was begraven? - Stevo Akkerman - TROUW

----------


## Revisor

Gorbatsjov bij Checkpoint Charlie. De voormalige Sovjet-leider Michail Gorbatsjov heeft in Berlijn de start van de festiviteiten rondom de val van de Berlijnse Muur bijgewoond. Hij speelde 25 jaar geleden zelf ook een rol bij de gebeurtenis.  EPA *

*Bewerkt door: Redactie 8 november 2014, 15:18 Bron: ANP*

Gorbatsjov uit zware verwijten aan het Westen*

*Michail Gorbatsjov, die als laatste president van de Sovjet-Unie in 1989 de val van de Berlijnse Muur toeliet, heeft vandaag zware verwijten geuit aan het adres van het Westen. Dat heeft zich niet gehouden aan afspraken die bij de beindiging van de Koude Oorlog zijn gemaakt en daardoor het vertrouwen tussen het Westen en Rusland ondermijnd.* 

Als voorbeelden noemde hij de uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten, de opdeling van Joegoslavi, de Kosovo-oorlog en de eenzijdige erkenning van de afvallige Servische provincie als onafhankelijke staat, de plannen voor een raketschild, de illegale aanval op Irak en het omwerpen van het Kaddafi-bewind in Libi.

De afgelopen maanden lijkt de wereld af te steven op een nieuwe Koude Oorlog, aldus de 83-jarige Gorbatsov. Hij eiste de stapsgewijze opheffing van de sancties die in de Oekrane-crisis zijn opgelegd.



Gorbatsjov uit zware verwijten aan het Westen | Buitenland | de Volkskrant

----------


## Revisor

Oliver Stone.  EPA

*Oliver Stone: 'CIA zit achter Maidan-revolutie Oekrane'*

*Filmregisseur Oliver Stone heeft in een statusupdate op Facebook de Maidan-revolutie in Oekrane van begin dit jaar een coup van de CIA genoemd. 'Veel getuigen denken dat de schutters die veertien politieagenten en 45 demonstranten doodden en 45 mensen verwondden door pro-Westerse facties zijn gentroduceerd - met de vingerafdrukken van de CIA erop.'* 

Door: Redactie 31 december 2014, 13:35 

Stone interviewde de Oekranse ex-president Viktor Janoekovitsj voor een documentaire in Moskou. In zijn Facebookpost noemde hij 'technieken' van de CIA die volgens hem al vaker zijn gebruikt om Westers gezinde regeringen te installeren. 'Creer genoeg chaos, zoals de CIA in '53 deed in Iran en in '73 in Chili en bij ontelbare andere coups, en de wettelijke regering kan worden omgegooid', schrijft Stone.


Foto's van overleden betogers op het Maidan-plein in Oekrane.  BELGA 

Volgens Stone werd Janoekovitsj door 'goed-bewapende neo-Nazi's' gedwongen om het land te verlaten door verschillende moordpogingen. 'De volgende dag werd er een nieuwe, pro-Westerse regering genstalleerd die meteen door de VS werd erkend (zoals bij de mislukte staatsgreep in Venezuela in 2002).' Dat Janoekovitsj ook vanuit Rusland bleef benadrukken dat hij nog de president van Oekrane was en weigerde af te treden, ook al was hij door het parlement weggestemd, vermeldt Stone er niet bij.

*De Krim*

De beroemde regisseur van maatschappijkritische films als Platoon en Wall Street hekelde bovendien de berichtgeving rondom de Krim. 'Het dominante verhaal is nu 'Rusland op de Krim', terwijl het 'de Verenigde Staten in Oekrane' zou moeten zijn. De waarheid wordt in het Westen niet getoond in een onwerkelijke perversie van de geschiedenis.' Als ander voorbeeld haalde Stone het befaamde 'weapons of mass destruction' aan, de reden dat de toenmalige Amerikaanse president George Bush Jr. de oorlog in Irak begon. Eenmaal daar bleken er geen massavernietigingswapens te zijn in het land. 

Stone was in Rusland als voorbereiding voor zijn nieuwe film, die over de Amerikaanse klokkenluider Edward Snowden gaat.



Oliver Stone: 'CIA zit achter Maidan-revolutie Oekrane' | Buitenland | de Volkskrant

----------


## Cicatrix

> Heb je ze dat al ingewreven?
> 
> Of durref je niet :-).


De ware rede achter zijn elleboog.  :hihi:

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Nou eerlijk, de meeste dingen zijn ook wel een beetje de schuld van het westen.
> Er valt her en der wel een draai aan te geven maar ze hebben toch echt wel overal een vinger in de pap.


Al die mensen die het westen veroordelen en overal de schuld van geven, vinden het westen evenwel de beste plaats om te leven.

----------


## mehdi-mehdi

> Al die mensen die het westen veroordelen en overal de schuld van geven, vinden het westen evenwel de beste plaats om te leven.



Ah daar hebben we 'm weer. 
Je hebt een boekje met een cross-tabel. Bij elke uitspraak heb jij een antwoord klaar.
Jij praat in sjablonen, trekpop.

Tel eens tot 10 voordat je op een ander reageert.

----------


## Eric de Blois

> Ah daar hebben we 'm weer. 
> Je hebt een boekje met een cross-tabel. Bij elke uitspraak heb jij een antwoord klaar.
> Jij praat in sjablonen, trekpop.
> 
> Tel eens tot 10 voordat je op een ander reageert.


Is die infantiele reactie het gevolg van erkenning? Het ligt toch niet aan mij dat de kritiek die hier geuit wordt op het westen overwegend uit n hoek komt. Een hoek waar mensen zitten die het westen uitermate prettig vinden, maar gelijkertijd iedere gelegenheid die zich aandient aangrijpen om het westen en haar oorspronkelijke bevolking grondig af te zeiken en van alles en nog wat te beschuldigen en daar nog begrip daarvoor verwachten ook. Met de geboden welvaart vervagen kennelijk de principes. En als dan geconstateerd wordt schiet men uit de heup en krijgt de boodschapper het verwijt.

----------


## Mark

welja bouw een dictatuur op basis van economische onzin, vermoord 20 miljoen eigen burgers, bouw na die ineenstorting je land op als een benzinestation en als dan de olieprijs en je economie instort dan is get de schuld van het westen  :wow: 

klaagapen overal, bouw zelf eens iets op zoals het westen ipv niets doen en de vinger wijzen.

----------


## HaasHaas

> Is die infantiele reactie het gevolg van erkenning? Het ligt toch niet aan mij dat de kritiek die hier geuit wordt op het westen overwegend uit n hoek komt. Een hoek waar mensen zitten die het westen uitermate prettig vinden, maar gelijkertijd iedere gelegenheid die zich aandient aangrijpen om het westen en haar oorspronkelijke bevolking grondig af te zeiken en van alles en nog wat te beschuldigen en daar nog begrip daarvoor verwachten ook. Met de geboden welvaart vervagen kennelijk de principes. En als dan geconstateerd wordt schiet men uit de heup en krijgt de boodschapper het verwijt.


lol. je doet nu alsof je een of andere profetie teweegbrengt.  :hihi:

----------


## HaasHaas

> welja bouw een dictatuur op basis van economische onzin, vermoord 20 miljoen eigen burgers, bouw na die ineenstorting je land op als een benzinestation en als dan de olieprijs en je economie instort dan is get de schuld van het westen 
> 
> klaagapen overal, bouw zelf eens iets op zoals het westen ipv niets doen en de vinger wijzen.


ja maar jij zit er wel lekker centjes te verdienen he? iphones 60% goedkoper kopen dankzij de kelderende roebla  :tik:

----------


## Revisor

> Al die mensen die het westen veroordelen en overal de schuld van geven, vinden het westen evenwel de beste plaats om te leven.



1. Het gaat om de analyse van het probleem niet om de boodschapper.
2. Dat iemand van mening is dat het westen ergens schuldig aan is wil niet zeggen dat iemand dan niet meer in het westen mag wonen. Als je ergens kritiek op hebt moet je in feite daar het probleem oplossen en niet weglopen naar een ander land.
3. Dat is vrije meningsuiting en kritiek ontmoedigen.
4. Ik ga dit jaar weglopen naar een ander land.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> 1. Het gaat om de analyse van het probleem niet om de boodschapper.
> 2. Dat iemand van mening is dat het westen ergens schuldig aan is wil niet zeggen dat iemand dan niet meer in het westen mag wonen. Als je ergens kritiek op hebt moet je in feite daar het probleem oplossen en niet weglopen naar een ander land.
> 3. Dat is vrije meningsuiting en kritiek ontmoedigen.
> 4. Ik ga dit jaar weglopen naar een ander land.


Vroeger kwam er af en toe nog wel wat zinnig uit je maar nu is het alleen maar knip en plak werk.

----------


## Mark

> ja maar jij zit er wel lekker centjes te verdienen he? iphones 60% goedkoper kopen dankzij de kelderende roebla


Ik zit daar inderdaad omdat ik werk doe wat Russen zelf niet kunnen. Net zoals ik dat in Afrika, Azie en Qatar deed.
Blijkbaar hebben ze me nodig, dus ik kan daar redelijk wat voor eisen.

en als volgend jaar hun economie instort en ze me niet meer kunnen betalen vertrek ik gewoon weer ergens anders heen waar de economie sterk is en het leuk leven is.

Maak je maar geen zorgen ik ga daar geen uitkering aanvragen en haal ook mijn familie niet daarheen  :tik:

----------


## Charlus

Een huurling.

----------


## Mark

> Een huurling.


Huurling... Wereldburger... Het is maar hoe je het bekijkt. Hoe dan ook als ik niet meer tot nut ben dan ben ik weg. En maak je geen zorgen mijn recht op aow in nederland raak ik ook kwijt.

----------


## Revisor

*Extreem-rechts leider wordt militair adviseur regering Oekrane*

Dmytro Yarosh, leider van de extreem-rechtse organisatie Pravy Sektor, werd op 5 april 2015 benoemd tot adviseur van de opperbevelhebber van het Oekraense leger. Zijn organisatie wordt volledig gentegreerd in het leger.

Lode Vanoost 

woensdag 8 april 2015 


Dmytro Yarosh (WikiMedia Commons) 

Dmytro Yarosh en de organisatie Pravy Sektor ('rechtse sector') waarvan hij de leiding heeft, staan bekend voor hun extreem-rechtse standpunten en voor een aantal gewelddadige acties tegen de etnisch Russische Oekraense bevolking. Yarosh heeft in het verleden meermaals zijn sympathie uitgedrukt voor Stepan Bandera, een Oekraense nazicollaborateur tijdens de Duitse bezetting.
*
Maidan en Odessa*

De naam van zijn organisatie wordt ook vernoemd in verband met de slachting op het Maidanplein van 25 februari 2014. Die slachtpartij leidde tot de afzetting van president Janoekovitsj en zijn vlucht naar Rusland. Waarnemers ter plaatse wezen er toen op dat niet alleen de politie maar ook sluipschutters op de betogers schoten. 

Pravy Sektor wordt verder verdacht van medeplichtigheid aan de slachting in de stad Odessa aan de Zwarte Zee van 2 mei 2014. Tijdens straatgevechten tussen etnisch Russische Oekraeners en etnische Oekraeners werd toen brand gesticht in een vakbondsgebouw, waar etnisch Russische Oekraeners zich hadden verschanst. Meerdere militieleden beletten dat de betogers het gebouw konden verlaten en minstens 42 mensen kwamen in de vlammen om.

_De nieuwe regering in Kiev legt de schuld voor de slachting van Maidan volledig in de schoenen van afgezet president Janoekovitsj. Toch heeft de regering sindsdien geen enkele inspanning gedaan om de zaak gerechtelijk te onderzoeken, al heeft zij nu alle instrumenten in handen om dat te doen._ 

Ook een gerechtelijk onderzoek naar de slachting in Odessa laat op zich wachten. Beide slachtingen worden voortdurend aangehaald door het gewapend verzet van etnisch Russische Oekraense milities in het zuidoosten van Oekrane als reden voor het opnemen van de wapens.
*
Eigengereid optreden*

Aan de gevechten tussen het reguliere Oekraense leger en de antiregeringsrebellen in de regio's rond de steden Donetsk en Loegansk nam ook Pravy Sektor deel. Daarbij beging de organisatie meerdere zware schendingen van de mensenrechten tegen gevangengenomen rebellen en tegen de burgerbevolking. Dmytro Yarosh weigerde daarbij voortdurend de bevelen van de eigen Oekraense troepen op te volgen. 


General Viktor Muzhenko, opperbevelhebber van het leger van Oekrane (links), begroet Dmytro Yarosh bij de ondertekening van het protocol van samenwerking (foto Ministry of Defence of Ukraine)

Volgens een officile mededeling van de regering in Kiev is het nu de bedoeling milities zoals Pravy Sektor te integreren in het leger, om "de inzet van de eigen troepen beter te cordineren en efficinter te maken". In werkelijkheid poogt de regering daarmee meer controle te krijgen op het doen en laten van deze organisatie.

Pravy Sektor heeft slechts een geringe aanhang bij de bevolking in Oekrane, maar is door zijn fanatiek en ongecontroleerd gedrag een belangrijke factor in de Oekraense politiek. Bij de presidentile verkiezingen van 25 mei 2014, die werden gewonnen door huidig president Poroshenko, behaalde Dmytro Yarosh een schamele 0,7 procent van de stemmen, bijna uitsluitend in zijn eigen geboortestreek. Hij werd wel verkozen voor het parlement op 26 oktober 2014 in zijn thuisdistrict met 29,76 procent van de stemmen. 

De door de EU en de VS gesteunde regering in Kiev haalt met Yarosh een personage met fascistische sympathien binnen. Yarosh is echter geen onvoorwaardelijk medestander van de westerse inmenging in Oekrane. Hij heeft al meermaals verklaard die inmenging enkel te zien als een middel in de strijd tegen het 'Russische imperium'.

_
Mededeling van het Ministerie van Defensie van Oekrane: Dmytro Yarosh appointed as Advisor to Chief of General Staff_



Extreem-rechts leider wordt militair adviseur regering Oekrane - DeWereldMorgen.be


Achteraf blijkt dat de Russen toch grotendeels gelijk hebben.

----------


## Revisor

*23 september 2015*, 14:26

*Rusland ‘zal reageren’ op nieuwe atoomvoorraad VS in Duitsland*


De Russische president Vladimir Poetin tijdens een persconferentie. Foto AP / Alexander Zemlianichenko

door Marissa van Loon 

Rusland zal maatregelen nemen om het machtsevenwicht te herstellen in Europa als de Verenigde Staten hun atoomvoorraad in Duitsland vernieuwt. Het land dreigt om Iskander raketten in te zetten bij de enclave in Kaliningrad, meldt persbureau Reuters. 

President Poetin reageert op een bericht uit de Duitse media over de upgrade van Amerikaanse atoombommen in Duitsland. Een woordvoerder van de Russische president verklaarde dat de actie van de Amerikanen ervoor kan zorgen dat het machtsevenwicht in Europa verandert.

“Rusland zal hier, zonder twijfel, op reageren om de strategische balans en gelijke verdeling te herstellen.”

Of er raketten worden geplaatst in het kleine stukje Rusland in Europa, is nog niet zeker. “Een definitieve beslissing wordt genomen nadat er een gedetailleerde analyse van de potentile dreiging is gemaakt.” 

*‘Upgrade van Amerikaanse nucleaire voorraad’*

De Duitse zender _ZDF_ meldde dat de Verenigde Staten dit jaar de nucleaire voorraad op de vliegbasis in Bchel vernieuwt. 

De tactische nucleaire wapens van het type B61-12 zijn veel nauwkeuriger dan de atoombommen die nu in Bchel liggen. In het geval van oorlog zullen de Amerikaanse bommen ingezet worden volgens de NAVO-strategie ‘nuclear sharing’, wat betekent dat leden van de NAVO een beroep mogen doen op de nucleaire wapens. 

*Restanten van de Koude Oorlog*

De Koude Oorlog tussen de VS en Rusland is al bijna een kwart eeuw voorbij, maar de Amerikaanse kernwapens op Europese bodem zijn altijd een belangrijk symbool geweest van de Amerikaanse militaire verbondenheid met Europa. Obama heeft eerder in zijn presidentschap gezegd het aantal tactische kernwapens te willen verminderen, maar dat was voordat er een conflict uitbrak om de controle over Oost-Oekrane tussen de Oekraense regering en door Moskou gesteunde rebellen in het oosten van dat land. 

http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2015/09/23/...-in-duitsland/

----------


## The Arab III

> Serieus de laatste weken heb ik het gevoel alsof al mijn Russische vrienden zuurtegraad van Revisor bereikt hebben 
> 
> alles is het schuld van het westen / cia / homos


Ik hoop op een Russische inval op West Europa!

----------


## Mark

> Ik hoop op een Russische inval op West Europa!


hoop doet leven  :strik:

----------


## Revisor

En Mark hoe kijk je nu tegen tegen de conflicten aan waarbij Rusland en het westen betrokken zijn? Is het westen de agressor of toch de Russen?

----------


## Mark

> En Mark hoe kijk je nu tegen tegen de conflicten aan waarbij Rusland en het westen betrokken zijn? Is het westen de agressor of toch de Russen?


ik ben pro-westen dat weet je toch, al dit gezeik met rusland zijn afleidingsmaneuvres van Putin om zijn volk te laten vergeten hoe corrupt hun land is en hoe slecht de economie is.

----------


## 888

> Ik hoop op een Russische inval op West Europa!


Door Russen als asielzoekers naar West Europa te sturen.

----------


## Revisor

> ik ben pro-westen dat weet je toch, al dit gezeik met rusland zijn afleidingsmaneuvres van Putin om zijn volk te laten vergeten hoe corrupt hun land is en hoe slecht de economie is.


Ik weet dat je pro-westen bent en er belang bij hebt dat het westen de rest van de wereld onder de duim houdt, maar probeer eens objectief de nieuwsfeiten en politiek van het westen te duiden jegens Rusland.

----------


## Mark

> Ik weet dat je pro-westen bent en er belang bij hebt dat het westen de rest van de wereld onder de duim houdt, maar probeer eens objectief de nieuwsfeiten en politiek van het westen te duiden jegens Rusland.


het is niet onder de duim houden maar zorgen dat al die idioten er geen grotere puinzooi van maken.

politiek van het westen versus rusland is ongetwijfeld ook doorspekt met politieke doeleinden niet direct gelinkt aan het huidige gedrag van Rusland.

Maar goed het gedrag van de Russische staat is toch wel een een stapje verder gegaan en totaal niet vergelijkbaar met eventuele misstappen van het westen.

----------


## Revisor

> Het is ook een westers spelletje alleen Putin heeft het door. Al die revoluties in voormalige Oostbloklanden heeft te maken met het afbreken van de bufferzone die Rusland om zich heen wil hebben. Het westen wil juist haar klauwen in die landen hebben. Daarom worden er her en der regimechange acties, homoclubs en andere organisaties en revoluties door het westen opgezet en gefinancieerd.
> 
> Dat Russen het Westen de schuld geven van allerlei onrust is legitiem.



U.S. STRATEGY PLAN CALLS FOR INSURING NO RIVALS DEVELOP - NYTimes.com

----------


## Mark

> U.S. STRATEGY PLAN CALLS FOR INSURING NO RIVALS DEVELOP - NYTimes.com


1992?

----------


## Revisor

> 1992?


Yep. Om aan te geven dat het in de lijn van het Amerikaanse beleid is om de invloedsferen van Rusland in te perken. Betrokken politici zoals Dick Cheney en Paul Wolfowitz (zionist) die in het artikel van 1992 worden genoemd komen terug na 911 met de Irak oorlog en worden door General Clark ook genoemd in 1991. 

In 1991 maakte Paul Wolfowitz zijn plannen al bekend bij generaal Wesley Clark, waarvan ik in een eerdere reactie hier een filmpje van geplaats heb. 

http://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schri...ml#post5330703

Dat filmpje is weggehaald bij youtube zodat ik het hier nog een keer plaats. Zie 03:10 waar Wolfowitz aan Wesley Clark vertelt dat ze in de eerste golfoorlog geleerd hadden dat ze landen konden aanvallen zonder dat Rusland iets deed en dat ze van plan zijn om alle arabische staten die met de Sovjet Unie samenwerkten zouden opruimen.

----------


## Revisor

*'Oorlogmijdende' Blair gaf jaar voor inval Irak al zegen aan VS*

Door: redactie

18-10-15 - 14:36


Tony Blair (links) en George Bush.  afp. 
*
De toenmalige Britse premier Tony Blair heeft al een jaar voor de Amerikaanse inval van Irak in 2003 in het geheim zijn steun uitgesproken voor de omstreden missie. En dat terwijl hij in het openbaar altijd zei dat hij een oorlog wilde voorkomen en het conflict vooral met diplomatiek overleg wilde oplossen.* 


 afp. 

Dat blijkt uit een memo van de Amerikaanse voormalig minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Colin Powell, die de Daily Mail in handen heeft.

Met hulp van Engeland, Australi en Polen vielen de Verenigde Staten in maart 2003 Irak binnen. Dat was noodzakelijk, vond de Amerikaanse president George Bush. Want volgens hem bezat de dictatoriale leider van het land, Saddam Hoessein, kernwapens. Het bewind van hem en zijn Ba'ath-partij moest dan ook zo snel mogelijk omver worden geworpen.

Na veel bloedvergieten gebeurde dat. Maar die kernwapens, de aanleiding voor de inval en daarmee de jarenlange Irakoorlog, bleken er helemaal niet te zijn.

Tony Blair, in 2003 de premier van Engeland, zei achteraf dat hij het enorm betreurde dat er tijdens de oorlog zoveel doden zijn gevallen. Voorafgaand aan de oorlog had hij altijd gezegd dat hij het conflict 'diplomatiek', oftewel met overleg, wilde oplossen. Maar nu blijkt dat hij stiekem een jaar voor de inval al had gezegd dat hij Amerika zou steunen als er geweld zou worden gebruikt in Irak.

*Aan onze kant*
,,Als militair ingrijpen nodig is, staat hij ons bij'', staat er in een memo van de Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken aan president George Bush uit 2002. Het briefje zat tussen de talloze geheime e-mails op de privserver van presidentskandidate Hillary Clinton, die onlangs op bevel van de rechter openbaar zijn gemaakt.

,,Blair blijft aan de kant van u en de VS staan, terwijl we voortgang maken met de oorlog tegen terrorisme en Irak'', schreef de minister. ,,Hij weet dat hij misschien een politieke prijs moet betalen voor zijn steun aan ons en wil die verkleinen. Toch blijft hij aan onze kant staan als het gaat om de grote punten.''

Volgens een woordvoerder van Blair is de memo wl in lijn met de uitspraken die de oud-premier in het openbaar over oorlog deed. Volgens Blair begreep de Amerikaanse president Bush dat hij het alln eens was met militair ingrijpen als pogingen om te overleggen niet zouden lukken. 




Cookies op AD.nl

----------


## Revisor

Waar blijft het Internationaal strafhof?

Uitblijven van vervolging is een bewijs dat het internationaal recht en zulke instanties zoals de VN alleen maar als vehikels door de westerse landen worden gebruikt om andere landen er onder te houden.

----------


## Revisor

...
In ruil voor die steun, zo hint Powell, will Blair graag in het openbaar een flinke rol spelen. "Zijn kiezers zullen uitkijken naar signalen dat het Verenigd Koninkrijk en de Verenigde Staten echt gelijkwaardige partners zijn in de speciale relatie."
...

Cookies op Trouw.nl

----------


## Revisor

Merkwaardig detail: dit memo werd gevonden tussen de geheime stukken op Hillary Clintons priv emailserver. Hoe een memo uit 2002 dr nou terecht komt wordt niet vermeld.


- See more at: Tony Blair bleek al jaar voor invasie Irak akkoord met militaire steun aan VS | Krapuul

----------


## Revisor

*Hou op met Rusland te vernederen*

Rusland heeft jarenlang moeten toezien hoe oud-Warschaupactleden toetraden tot de NAVO. De annexatie van de Krim doet vergeten dat ook Moskou legitieme belangen heeft, meent Laurien Crump.

20 juni 2016 



Terwijl 31.000 NAVO-troepen oostwaarts door Polen marcheren tijdens operatie Anakonda-16 – de grootste NAVO-oefening sinds de Koude Oorlog – hebben de NAVO-ministers van Defensie alweer een nieuwe stap gezet. Dinsdag 14 juni maakte secretaris-generaal Jens Stoltenberg bekend dat er tijdens de NAVO-top in Warschau in juli een besluit zal worden genomen over stationering van een multinationale roulerende troepenmacht in Polen en de Baltische staten van circa 4.000 soldaten.

De pogingen om Rusland duidelijk te maken dat het de soevereiniteit van zijn buurlanden moet respecteren, dragen volgens het Kremlin echter niet bij ‘aan de sfeer van vertrouwen en veiligheid’ in Europa. Dergelijke retoriek wordt veelal hypocriet genoemd, onder verwijzing naar het gevaarlijke avonturisme van Poetin. De Russische vrees voor omcirkeling door NAVO-landen wordt vervolgens gebagatelliseerd. Maar het is belangrijk om de Russische angsten serieus te nemen. De internationale verontwaardiging over de Russische annexatie van de Krim doet ons vergeten dat ook Rusland legitieme belangen heeft. Enige bezinning aan deze kant van het voormalige IJzeren Gordijn is op zijn plaats.

In het licht van de huidige besluitvorming in de NAVO klinken Stoltenbergs woorden dat „we geen confrontatie met Rusland zoeken, we geen nieuwe Koude Oorlog willen” echter weinig geruststellend. Ondertussen staan de westerse media vol met Koude Oorlogsretoriek, zoals verwijzingen naar een nieuwe ‘wapenwedloop’ en naar Russische expansiedrang, en noemt minister Hennis-Plasschaert (Defensie) de toekomstige troepenmacht een vorm van afschrikking.

Rusland is echter veel kwetsbaarder dan tijdens de Koude Oorlog en daarom minder voorspelbaar. Tijdens de Koude Oorlog leidde de Sovjet-Unie het Warschaupact, de Oost-Europese tegenhanger van de NAVO. Terwijl dat bondgenootschap doorgaans als militaire alliantie wordt beschouwd, blijkt uit recent onderzoek dat het zich ook ontwikkelde tot een diplomatiek platform, dat instrumenteel was voor een dialoog met het Westen.

Daarnaast verschafte het onbedoeld een systeem van checks and balances, waardoor de Sovjet-Unie werd getemperd door de kleinere bondgenoten. Nu staan er niet langer twee machtsblokken tegenover elkaar. Rusland voelt zich gesoleerd en daardoor extra bedreigd. 

De vraag is daarom of deze militaire vuist in de richting van Rusland wel verstandig is. 

Op de korte termijn zal het wellicht de vermeende Russische expansiedrang in toom kunnen houden, maar op de lange termijn voedt het juist de angsten en frustraties die daartoe leiden. Rusland heeft al twintig jaar moeten toezien hoe de voormalige Warschaupactleden toetraden tot de NAVO, met als enige uitzondering Rusland zlf.

Vervolgens maakte zowel de NAVO als de EU openlijke avances naar voormalige Sovjetrepublieken. Als klap op de vuurpijl werd Montenegro in december 2015 uitgenodigd om lid te worden van de NAVO. Russische tegenwerpingen over deze, vanuit Russische optiek, West-Europese expansiedrift worden in de rest van Europa veelal weggehoond. Het Russische argument dat Gorbatsjov in 1990 instemde met de eenwording van Duitsland op voorwaarde dat de NAVO niet verder oostwaarts zou uitbreiden, wordt afgeschilderd als een mythe. Recent vrijgekomen archiefmateriaal heeft echter aangetoond dat verschillende wereldleiders, zoals George Bush senior en Helmut Kohl, in gesprekken met Gorbatsjov inderdaad aangaven dat de NAVO niet in de richting van Oost-Europa zou uitbreiden.

De geweldloze implosie van het Sovjetblok, het Warschaupact en vervolgens de Sovjet-Unie zelf zijn historisch gezien ongekend. Nooit eerder is een ‘rijk’ op die manier zonder bloedvergieten ten einde gekomen, waarna het ene bondgenootschap vervolgens bijna volledig werd opgeslokt door het andere.

Het is daarom niet verwonderlijk dat Rusland de potentile expansie van de NAVO met lede ogen aanziet. Hoe zou Washington reageren als alle andere NAVO-lidstaten na de Koude Oorlog lid waren geworden van het Warschaupact en als Rusland dan ook nog eens een lijntje zou uitgooien naar Mexico? De militaire overmacht van de NAVO in Polen en de Baltische staten zal in Russische ogen uiteindelijk een extra reden zijn om het tij te keren. Zo benadrukte de Russische minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Lavrov onlangs dat „dit het soevereine recht van Rusland zal versterken om te zorgen voor zijn veiligheid met middelen die afdoende zijn voor de huidige risico’s”.

Desalniettemin viert de NAVO haar verhoogde aanwezigheid in Polen en besluit het in Stoltenbergs woorden alvast tot „de grootste versterking in de collectieve veiligheid [in Oost-Europa] sinds de Koude Oorlog”.

Ook de symboliek van operatie Anakonda-16 is niet van de lucht. Het begint en eindigt met het planten van de NAVO-vlag in Warschau, de stad waar ruim zestig jaar geleden het Warschaupact werd opgericht. Daarnaast is het de opmaat naar de NAVO-top die van 6 tot 8 juli in Warschau plaatsvindt, precies vijfentwintig jaar nadat het Warschaupact werd ontbonden. 

De boodschap is duidelijk: niet alleen moet Rusland de grenzen van zijn buurlanden respecteren, maar de NAVO rukt ook oostwaarts op. Rusland heeft de Koude Oorlog definitief verloren. De geschiedenis heeft ons echter geleerd dat het vernederen van een verslagen tegenstander averechts werkt. Alleen enige sensitiviteit voor de Russische belangen zal mogelijkheden scheppen tot een nieuwe dialoog. En dat lijkt me een betere optie dan een nieuwe Koude Oorlog.

Laurien Crump is universitair docent en onderzoeker in de geschiedenis van de Internationale Betrekkingen aan de Universiteit Utrecht. Ze is auteur van _The Warsaw Pact Reconsidered. International Relations in Eastern Europe, 1955-1969_ (Londen/New York, 2014).


Hou op met Rusland te vernederen - NRC

----------


## Revisor

Russische president Vladimir Poetin tijdens een persconferentie in Finland  REUTERS 

*Poetin zinspeelt op reactie als Finland zich bij NAVO aansluit*

*De Russische president Vladimir Poetin heeft vrijdag gezinspeeld op het samentrekken van troepen aan de Finse grens als Finland toetreedt tot de NAVO. 'Denk je dat wij onze troepen op 1500 kilometer afstand houden?', vroeg Poetin retorisch.

*Bewerkt door: Redactie 1 juli 2016, 21:02 - Bron: ANP

Finse strijdkrachten 'zouden een deel worden van de militaire infrastructuur van de NAVO, die dan opeens tot aan de grens van de Russische Federatie zou reiken', zei Poetin na een ontmoeting met de Finse president Sauli Niinist.

De Russische president, die op bezoek is in Finland, wil na de aanstaande NAVO-top in overleg treden met het bondgenootschap. De rivalen moeten afspraken maken over het voorkomen van conflicten over de Oostzee, zei hij.


Russische president Vladimir Poetin schudt zijn Finse ambtgenoot Sauli Niinist de hand  REUTERS

Niinist wil om te beginnen een eind maken aan vluchten boven de Oostzee met uitgeschakelde herkenningszenders. 'We kennen allemaal de gevaren met deze vluchten en ik heb voorgesteld af te spreken dat op alle vluchten in het Oostzeegebied transponders worden gebruikt', zei Niinist na een onderhoud met Poetin.

Rusland klaagt al langer dat Amerikaanse vliegtuigen de transponders zouden uitschakelen om herkenning te voorkomen. Enkele buurlanden betichten Rusland van soortgelijke praktijken.


http://www.volkskrant.nl/buitenland/...luit~a4331781/

----------


## Revisor

> Serieus de laatste weken heb ik het gevoel alsof al mijn Russische vrienden zuurtegraad van Revisor bereikt hebben 
> 
> alles is het schuld van het westen / cia / homos






> Het is ook een westers spelletje alleen Putin heeft het door. Al die revoluties in voormalige Oostbloklanden heeft te maken met het afbreken van de bufferzone die Rusland om zich heen wil hebben. Het westen wil juist haar klauwen in die landen hebben. Daarom worden er her en der regimechange acties, homoclubs en andere organisaties en revoluties door het westen opgezet en gefinancieerd.
> 
> Dat Russen het Westen de schuld geven van allerlei onrust is legitiem.




*De Hoop Scheffer: ‘Ik heb de reactie van Rusland onderschat’*

*Democratie*

*Marno de Boer*– 15:28, 8 januari 2018

Jaap de Hoop Scheffer, voormalig secretaris-generaal van de Navo: ‘Erken dat Navo-uitbreiding met Oekrane voor Rusland te moeilijk ligt’  anp

De Navo heeft de gespannen relatie met Rusland voor een belangrijk deel zelf veroorzaakt. Die opvallende schuldbekentenis deed Jaap de Hoop Scheffer, van 2004 tot en met 2009 secretaris-generaal van het bondgenootschap, zondagavond in een interview met Nieuwsuur.

Hij zei dat het een fout was om Oekrane en Georgi op termijn Navo-lidmaatschap te beloven. Dat gebeurde tijdens een topontmoeting van regeringsleiders in april 2008. De Amerikaanse president George Bush was daar een groot voorstander van, net als veel nieuwe lidstaten in Oost-Europa. Onder meer Duitsland was sceptisch, juist omdat het Moskou tegen de haren in kon strijken.

De Hoop Scheffer zegt dat hij en anderen de reactie van Rusland destijds hebben onderschat. “Het is niet zo verwonderlijk dat Poetin daar een rode lijn trok.” Kort na de top zei Poetin ook tegen de Hoop Scheffer dat ‘dit niet gaat gebeuren.’

*Oorlog*

Vier maanden later raakten Rusland en Georgi in oorlog. Daarna erkende Rusland twee separatistische gebieden in Georgi als onafhankelijke staten. Daar zijn inmiddels ook Russische militairen gelegerd. Met een buitenlandse troepenmacht op het eigen grondgebied wordt het voor Georgi moeilijker zich bij een militaire alliantie aan te sluiten.

In Oekrane gebeurde iets vergelijkbaars. Nadat een pro-Westerse regering in 2014 in Kiev aan de macht kwam, besloot Rusland de Krim te annexeren en met militairen onrust te stoken in het oosten van Oekrane. Ook daar zijn inmiddels separatistische quasistaatjes die Navo-lidmaatschap van Oekrane frustreren.

De Hoop Scheffer gaat nu verder in zijn kritiek op de uitbreidingsplannen van 2008 dan drie jaar geleden. Toen zei hij in een interview met _de Volkskrant_  dat de Navo ‘intelligenter had kunnen opereren’ door meer rekening te houden met de Russische gevoelens. Dit keer concludeert hij dat Oekrane en Georgi helemaal geen perspectief op lidmaatschap geboden had moeten worden.

*Niet alleen Poetin*

Het is volgens hem namelijk ook niet zo dat een andere Russische leider dan Poetin dit wel zou accepteren. “Als je ziet dat de Russisch-orthodoxe kerk in Kiev is ontstaan, moet je erkennen dat Navo uitbreiding met Oekrane voor Rusland, misschien niet alleen voor een man als Poetin, te moeilijk ligt.” Mocht er ooit een minder autoritaire Russische regering komen, dan zou verdere Navo-uitbreiding naar het Oosten dus nog steeds moeilijk haalbaar zijn.

Met zijn kritiek mengt De Hoop Scheffer zich ook in het gevoelige debat over hoeveel rekening de Navo moet houden met Rusland. Moskou heeft altijd beweerd dat Westerse ministers begin jaren negentig beloofden dat het bondgenootschap niet naar het oosten zou uitbreiden. De Navo ontkende dat de afgelopen jaren juist fel. Vorige maand bleek uit geheime gespreksverslagen in handen van de Amerikaanse George Washington Universiteit dat er wel degelijk mondelinge toezeggingen zijn gedaan door Europese ministers van buitenlandse zaken aan de regering van Michael Gorbatsjov.

De bezwaren van De Hoop Scheffer tegen verdere uitbreiding zijn niet zozeer gebaseerd op het nakomen van beloftes, maar op de gedachte dat een machtig land als Rusland zich op een gegeven moment in de hoek gedreven voelt, en naar eigen inzicht voor zijn veiligheidsbelangen opkomt. Veel Westerse landen vinden juist dat Rusland er maar mee moet leren leven als zijn buurlanden lid van de Navo worden. Frans Timmermans schreef als minister van buitenlandse zaken bijvoorbeeld dat economische sancties Rusland moeten dwingen tot een ‘koers die uitgaat van het internationaal erkende principe dat landen zelf hun toekomst mogen bepalen en dat andere landen niet het recht hebben te proberen hun wil op te leggen door landjepik of onrust stoken.”


https://www.trouw.nl/democratie/de-h...hat-~a415f72a/

----------


## Revisor

*De Hoop Scheffer: Poetin werd radicaler door NAVO*

Zo 7 januari, 20:25 Aangepast Ma 8 januari, 14:00 Buitenland AFP 

Geschreven door Gert-Jan Dennekamp verslaggever

De NAVO heeft Vladimir Poetin in een hoek gedreven, waardoor hij radicaler werd. Dat zijn niet de woorden van Rusland, maar die van de voormalige secretaris-generaal van de NAVO, Jaap de Hoop Scheffer.

Volgens Jaap de Hoop Scheffer moet het Westen de Russische rode lijn respecteren. De snelheid van de NAVO-uitbreiding heeft bijgedragen aan de agressieve opstelling van Poetin in de voormalige Sovjet-Unie.

De NAVO had in 2008 geen lidmaatschap moeten toezeggen aan Oekrane en Georgi, zegt de voormalige NAVO-topman nu. Hij noemt het begrijpelijk dat Poetin zich daartegen verzet heeft. "Hij zei tegen mij, nadat het communiqu was uitgekomen: _mister secretary-general, this will not be_. Dit gaat niet gebeuren!"


'Poetin zei: dit gaat niet gebeuren!' 

De NAVO-top in Boekarest in 2008 vormde een breekpunt in de relatie tussen Rusland en het Westen. De NAVO zette de deur open voor Georgi en Oekrane. Beide landen mochten lid worden, al werd er geen datum genoemd. Dat was de wens van de Amerikaanse president Bush. De Duitse bondskanselier Merkel verzette zich daartegen. Maar de NAVO besloot de deur toch op een kier te zetten. Voor Rusland was dat onbespreekbaar en Poetin liet dat na afloop ook weten.

De voormalige secretaris-generaal zegt nu dat hij de reactie heeft onderschat en dat hij meer had moeten doen om de partijen op n lijn te houden. Volgens De Hoop Scheffer heeft het besluit geleid tot een radicalisering bij Poetin. 

Hij ziet een direct verband met de oorlog in Georgi (2008) en Oekrane (2014). Inmiddels is de Hoop Scheffer ervan overtuigd dat er voor beide landen geen sprake meer kan zijn van lidmaatschap. 

Bekijk het hele interview met voormalig secretaris-generaal van de NAVO, Jaap de Hoop Scheffer. 




Interview Jaap de Hoop Scheffer


https://nos.nl/nieuwsuur/artikel/221...door-navo.html

----------


## mark61

> de NAVO, die dan opeens tot aan de grens van de Russische Federatie zou reiken', zei Poetin


Ik heb blijkbaar nieuws voor hem: dat doet de NAVO al. 5 leden grenzen aan Rusland. Merkwaardige opmerking; hij zal wel wat anders gezegd hebben.

Er was ooit sprake van dat Rusland zelf lid van de NAVO zou worden. Waren we in n keer van het gelazer af.

----------


## Revisor

*VS zeggen ontwapeningsverdrag met Rusland op*

De Verenigde Staten gaan vanaf zaterdag stoppen met het naleven van het Amerikaans-Russische nucleaire ontwapeningsverdrag INF. Als het Kremlin niet ophoudt het verdrag te schenden, stelt de Trump-regering, dan zeggen de VS het verdrag over zes maanden helemaal op. Dat verklaart het Witte Huis vrijdag. Rusland ontkent het verdrag te overtreden.

De bekendmaking kwam niet onverwacht. De Amerikaanse regering dreigde al maanden uit het Koude Oorlog-verdrag te stappen en had de datum vooraf bekendgemaakt. Rusland kreeg begin december namelijk zestig dagen om zich weer aan het verdrag te conformeren. Volgens de Verenigde Staten is dit niet gebeurd.

*'Bedreiging voor bondgenoten'*

Het verdrag verbiedt onder andere zowel de VS als Rusland korte of middellangeafstandsraketten te plaatsen op Europees grondgebied. In een toelichting op het besluit schrijft president Donald Trump: "Rusland schendt het verdrag al te lang ongestraft en ontwikkelt en plaatst in het geheim verboden raketsystemen. Dit vormt een directe bedreiging voor onze bondgenoten en troepen in het buitenland."

Volgens Trump hebben de Verenigde Staten zich sinds de ondertekening in 1987 wel altijd aan de afspraken gehouden. "Maar we zullen ons niet langer laten beperken door de voorwaarden [van het INF-verdrag], terwijl Rusland liegt over zijn activiteiten."

De NAVO schaart zich achter de Verenigde Staten. Het militaire bondgenootschap verklaarde dat Rusland verantwoordelijk is voor het eind van het verdrag, als het weigert de raketsystemen te vernietigen waarvan Washington stelt dat ze in overtreding zijn. Trump zegt samen te gaan werken met de NAVO "om Rusland ieder militair voordeel dat voortkomt uit onwettig handelen, te ontzeggen".

*China*

Wat mogelijk verband houdt met de Amerikaanse terugtreding, zijn de militaire activiteiten van China. China maakt geen deel uit van het verdrag. Amerikaanse overheidsfunctionarissen hebben hun zorg uitgesproken over de Aziatische grootmacht, die strategisch voordeel zou behalen door een groot aantal raketten in Azi te plaatsen. Deze raketten hebben een actieradius die voor de VS en Rusland niet zijn toegestaan. Dat meldt persbureau AP.

Door het INF-verdrag te beindigen, zou de Trump-regering de mogelijkheid creren om de strijd aan te binden met China. Maar het is nog niet duidelijk hoe dit er precies uit zou zien. Dat meldt persbureau AP.


Mike Pompeo, de Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, staat de pers te woord nadat hij bekend heeft gemaakt dat de VS zich zullen terugtrekken uit het INF-verdrag.
Foto Eric Baradat/AFP

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2019/01/28...hultz-a3652004

----------


## Revisor

*Rusland begint militaire operatie in Oost-Oekrane, Zelenski kondigt staat van beleg aan*   Russische pantservoertuigen op het treinstation in de regio Rostov, Rusland, 23 februari 2022.Beeld EPA
Rusland is Oekrane binnengevallen. In verschillende Oekraense plaatsen klinken explosies en beschietingen. De Westerse wereld reageert ontstemd. In dit liveblog houden we u op de hoogte van de laatste ontwikkelingen. 

....


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/rusland-begint-militaire-operatie-in-oost-oekraine-zelenski-kondigt-staat-van-beleg-aan~bbaaf611/

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik vind oorlog deprimerend. Ik heb een beetje hetzelfde gevoel als toen de Irak oorlog begon.

----------


## Revisor

13:02

*Chinese regering heeft ‘begrip’ voor Rusland*

De Chinese minister van buitenlandse zaken Wang Yi heeft zich nadrukkelijk aan de kant van Rusland geschaard. Wang zegt in een verklaring ‘begrip’ te hebben voor de Russische zorgen over ‘veiligheidskwesties’ nadat hij vandaag telefonisch heeft gesproken met zijn Russische collega Sergei Lavrov.

China en Rusland hebben een informele alliantie, waarbij Beijing Moskou steunt in zijn verzet tegen uitbreiding van de Navo. De Chinese topdiplomaat riep op tot een ‘gebalanceerd, effectief en duurzaam veiligheidsmechanisme in Europa voor dialoog en onderhandelingen’. Eerder vandaag suggereerde zijn woordvoerder dat Europa niet genoeg gedaan heeft om escalatie te vermijden, door Europa te adviseren ‘zich te bezinnen op manieren zijn vrede beter te beschermen.’

Wang Yi haalde ook uit naar de Navo en de Verenigde Staten, door te zeggen dat ‘de Koude Oorlogs-mentaliteit’ voorgoed verlaten moet worden. China heeft de VS tijdens allerlei conflicten de afgelopen jaren beschuldigd een nieuwe Koude Oorlog te beginnen. Eerder legde de Chinese regering de schuld voor de spanningen in Oekrane ook bij de VS, die het conflict volgens Beijing hebben ‘opgeklopt’.
_
Marije Vlaskamp_

...

13:45

*Moskou wil pro-Russische regering in Oekrane*

Moskou streeft naar een pro-Russische regering in Oekrane, en wil daarmee de Amerikaanse invloed verdrijven. Dat zegt een hooggeplaatste Russische parlementarir na de Russische invasie in het buurland.

...


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...ropa~bd4d9855/

----------


## Oiseau

NAVO=NAVO

De gestoorden hebben de wereld in hun macht. 
De mensheid verdient blijkbaar niet beter.

----------


## SportFreak

[h h eindelijk gaan mijn aandelen met 200 % omhoog

----------


## Bart.NL

Het is natuurlijk leuk, deze keukentafelpraat, maar niemand heeft het erover wat de mensen in China, Rusland, Oekrane, Taiwan of Hong Kong willen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> 


Totaal gestoord!

----------


## Soldim

> Het is natuurlijk leuk, deze keukentafelpraat, maar niemand heeft het erover wat de mensen in China, Rusland, Oekrane, Taiwan of Hong Kong willen.


Die hebben niets te willen. 

Wie zijn wij, om hen zelf beschikking op te leggen  :knipoog:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Die hebben niets te willen. 
> 
> Wie zijn wij, om hen zelf beschikking op te leggen


 :hihi:

----------


## Revisor

Zwaarbewapende tanks in Oost-Oekrane. Foto: Wikimedia Commons

Don Hank, Jeremy Kuzmarov, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Oekrane: brutale zet van Poetin of uitgelokte oorlog?

*De militaire agressie van Rusland in Oekrane valt niet goed te keuren. Maar dat mag ons niet verhinderen van het hele plaatje te proberen zien en ons ook vragen te stellen bij de officile versies, van welke kant dan ook. CovertAction Magazine, een site met een behoorlijke staat van dienst, brengt enkele nuances aan bij de zwart wit versie die onze mainstream media ons voorschotelen.

donderdag 24 februari 2022 18:33 

*Een uitgelokte oorlog?*

Volgens mediaberichten lanceerden Russische troepen donderdagochtend 24 februari ‘speciale militaire operaties’ in Oekrane, waaronder cruise- en ballistische raketaanvallen op infrastructuur in de buurt van grote steden zoals Kiev, Charkov, Marioepol en Dnipro,.

De Russische president Vladimir Poetin zei dat hij niet van plan was Oekrane te bezetten, maar Oekrane wilde “demilitariseren en denazificeren”.

VS president Joe Biden gaf een schriftelijke verklaring uit waarin hij zei dat Rusland had gekozen voor een “oorlog met voorbedachten rade die zal leiden tot een catastrofaal verlies aan mensenlevens en menselijk lijden”, en hij voegde eraan toe dat “de gebeden van de hele wereld vanavond bij het volk van Oekrane zijn nu het lijdt onder een niet-uitgelokte en ongerechtvaardigde aanval door Russische strijdkrachten”.

De beoordeling van Biden is verkeerd als we bedenken dat Rusland de afgelopen acht jaar herhaaldelijk is geprovoceerd.

In februari 2014 steunden de VS de omverwerping van de pro-Russische leider van Oekrane, Viktor Janoelovitsj, nadat hij een lening van het Internationaal Monetair Fonds (IMF) had afgewezen met voorwaarden die nadelig waren voor Oekrane.

Rusland is de afgelopen acht jaar herhaaldelijk geprovoceerd.
De VS hebben sindsdien uitgebreide militaire steun en training verstrekt aan de Oekraense strijdkrachten, die de bevolking van Oost-Oekrane, die zich na de staatsgreep van 2014 had willen afscheiden, hebben gebrutaliseerd.

De VS hebben ook uitgebreide sancties tegen Rusland ingesteld, wat neerkomt op een oorlogsdaad.

Bidens bewering dat de Russische invasie niet was uitgelokt, wordt verder ondermijnd door het feit dat Oekrane de oorlog versnelde door de afgescheiden oostelijke provincies aan te vallen in strijd met de vredesakkoorden van Minsk.

Rusland meldde maandag dat het een Oekraense soldaat had gevangengenomen en vijf anderen had gedood nadat ze Russisch grondgebied waren overgestoken in Rostov, net over de grens met Oekrane. In de afgelopen week zouden ook enkele honderden Amerikaanse huursoldaten zijn aangekomen in Oekrane.


VS huurlingen in Donbas. Bron: wprost.pl.

Eerder deze week leverde fotojournalist Patrick Lancaster

van beschietingen door het Oekraense leger op een school in de Donbass.

Oekrane heeft de oorlog versneld door de afgescheiden oostelijke provincies aan te vallen in strijd met de vredesakkoorden van Minsk.

Het rapport van Lancaster wordt bevestigd door kaarten van de Organisatie voor Veiligheid en Samenwerking in Europa (OVSE), waaruit blijkt dat beschietingen die de afspraken over een staakt-het-vuren schenden inderdaad grotendeels door de Oekraense regering zijn uitgevoerd.


Bron: consortiumnews.com

*Beschieting van scholen*

Westerse media hebben niet gemeld dat de bevolking in Oost-Oekrane Vladimir Poetin heeft gesmeekt Russische troepen te sturen om hen te redden van door de Amerikanen gesteunde indringers en neonazistische milities.

Een inwoner van het Kyivsky-district van de stad Donetsk die Lancaster interviewde,

, zei dat de Oekraners haar dorp sinds 2015 vaak hadden beschoten en de helft ervan hadden platgebrand. Ze vroeg Lancaster: “wanneer zal het eindigen, wanneer zal Poetin komen? Wanneer komt hij ons redden?”

Westerse media hebben niet gemeld dat de bevolking in Oost-Oekrane Vladimir Poetin heeft gesmeekt Russische troepen te sturen.

Het standpunt van Tumanova is volledig afwezig in de Amerikaanse media. Het is in tegenspraak met de officile versie die Poetin afschildert als een onvoorspelbare agressor. Haar verhaal wekt in elk geval de indruk dat de bevolking van Oost-Oekrane wil dat Poetin Russische troepen stuurt om hen te redden van de echte agressors.

Marusina Ludmila, een lerares van de school in Donetsk die werd beschoten, vertelde Lancaster dat ze wist dat het Oekraense leger erachter zat, omdat “ze ons al acht jaar niet laten leven, ze beschieten ons voortdurend”.
*
Censuur en neonazimilities*

Hieronder een commentaar van Don Hank, een professionele vertaler die studeerde aan de Kutztown Universiteit van Pennsylvania en aan de Universiteit van Leningrad.

“Zoals ik eerder heb laten zien, op basis van talloze rapporten en video’s over de schijnbaar zinloze aanvallen op burgers van Donbass en civiele infrastructuur, is er meer dan n verklaring voor dit fenomeen.
*
1. Censuur*

Ten eerste hebben het Westen en de regering in Kiev de meeste nieuwsberichten over de wreedheden van het Oekraense leger en de neonazi-milities effectief gecensureerd. Daardoor is er weinig kans dat de gemiddelde nieuwsconsument in het Westen ook maar enige kennis zou kunnen hebben over deze wreedheden.


Extreemrechts Azov-bataljon, in het midden de leider Andriy Biletsky. Bron: Voltairenet.org

Deze censuur heeft tot doel het Westerse publiek te doen geloven dat Rusland de bron is van alle kwalen in Oekrane (en elders) en dat de VS Oekrane ‘steunen’.

Het Westen en de regering in Kiev hebben de meeste nieuwsberichten over de wreedheden van het Oekraense leger en de neonazi-milities effectief gecensureerd.

Dit ondanks het feit dat het jaar na de Amerikaanse inmenging bij de Maidan-opstand in Kiev in 2014, de economie in elkaar zakte en Oekrane het armste land van Europa werd.

De VS oefenden druk uit op de opeenvolgende regeringen in Kiev om alle oude lucratieve handelscontracten met Rusland te verbreken en de fabrieken die in de Sovjettijd waren gebouwd geleidelijk te sluiten. Daardoor werd Oekrane een schuldenslaaf van het IMF, met een permanente status.
*
2. Geen controle op neonazimilities*

Ik vermoed stiekem dat de regering van Oekrane geen controle heeft over de radicale nationalisten en de neonazimilities, die Kiev op een onverstandige manier in zijn leger heeft gentegreerd.

Hoewel het duidelijk is dat Biden oorlog in Oekrane zo graag wil, is het niet in het belang van Kiev om de Oekraense aanvallen op burgers te laten escaleren. Een oorlog volgt zijn eigen wil.

Als dat het geval is, dan zullen we natuurlijk getuige zijn van dit soort waanzin en op een gegeven moment zal Poetin het bevel geven om een eind te maken aan de agressie tegen de bewoners van Oost-Oekrane.

Deze escalatie is in het voordeel van de regering Biden.

Tegelijkertijd is deze escalatie natuurlijk in het voordeel van de regering Biden. Er zijn volgens mij twee mogelijkheden.

De poppenkast in Washington zit achter deze escalatie, die afleidt van de erbarmelijke prestaties van het Witte Huis en de hopeloze problemen met de economie en de ongebreidelde brandstofprijzen. Ofwel handelen de fanatieke neonazi’s op eigen houtje.

Of allebei.”

Dit is een ingekorte vertaling van een artikel verschenen op covertactionmagazine.com.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...elokte-oorlog/

----------


## tribia

Test. Ik zie de laatste berichten niet. Vandaar dit stomme bericht

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Westerse regeringspolitici reageren heel anders op de inval van Rusland in Oekrane dan op de inval van de VS in Irak.

----------


## Revisor

Lilian Marijnissen:

...

Om zo snel mogelijk tot een oplossing te komen is het van belang om de historie en context van het conflict te begrijpen. Het uitbreiden van de NAVO richting het Oosten heeft Rusland altijd ervaren als een bedreiging van de eigen veiligheid en heeft de verhoudingen met het Westen onnodig onder druk gezet. Mede om deze reden was de SP altijd tegen uitbreiding van de NAVO. Beter was het geweest te proberen te komen tot een nieuw soort van veiligheidsstructuur in Europa, met en niet tegen Rusland. Tijdens een top in 2008 besloot de NAVO vervolgens dat ook Oekrane en Georgi op termijn lid konden worden, dit terwijl zeker Oekrane altijd een verdeeld land is geweest, met een minderheid van de bevolking die pro-Russisch is.

De SP voerde succesvol campagne tegen het neoliberale associatieverdrag met Oekrane, ook omdat onze analyse toen onder andere al was dat dit de geopolitieke verhoudingen alleen maar verder op scherp zou zetten. De Nederlandse bevolking stemde in meerderheid ook tegen het verdrag met Oekrane. Poetin heeft sindsdien steeds duidelijk gemaakt dat het NAVO-lidmaatschap van Oekrane en Georgi een rode lijn is.

...


https://joop.bnnvara.nl/opinies/stop-de-oorlog

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> Westerse regeringspolitici reageren heel anders op de inval van Rusland in Oekrane dan op de inval van de VS in Irak.


Anders, ja. Maar vele westerse regeringen waren terecht wel tegen die inval in Irak. 
De Amerikanen moesten dan ook arme landen heel veel geld beloven om in de VN genoeg steun voor die oorlog te vinden. 

Bovendien was er in Irak een totaal gewetenloos bewind dat op grote schaal gruwelijke misdaden tegen de eigen bevolking pleegde. Die gifgas aanvallen en alle andere misdaden zeker al vergeten? 
Het verdwijnen van dat bewind was op zich een goede zaak. De aanpak duidelijk niet.

In Oekrane is er iets heel anders aan de hand. Oekrane is destijds - na het uiteenvallen van de Sovjet-Unie met instemming van Rusland - een onafhankelijke staat geworden. 

Zoals gezegd, Poetin heeft dat uiteenvallen nooit kunnen verteren. 

Zijn uitleg over waarom hij dit nu doet, is dan ook uit de duim gezogen misdadige onzin. De regering in Oekrane is geen nazistisch bewind dat genocide pleegt tegen de eigen bevolking. De regering is er na vrije verkiezing tot stand gekomen en de meerderheid van de bevolking wil aansluiting bij de EU. Wie ben jij om hun dat recht te ontzeggen?

De psychopaat heeft gisteren zowel Finland als Zweden met zware consequenties bedreigd - indien die landen lid van de EU willen worden. 

Je kunt je voortaan beter eerst goed informeren voordat je weer appels met peren gaat vergelijken en onzin uitkraamt.

----------


## Revisor

Door Amerikaanse leger betaalde RAND onderzoek uit 2019 waarin onderzocht is hoe Rusland te provoceren om ze o.a. tot een oorlog uit te lokken om ze te verzwakken:

Extending Russia

................................

CHAPTER THREE
Economic Measures . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .47
Recent Russian Economic Performance . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 48
Measure 1: Hinder Petroleum Exports . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .54
Measure 2: Reduce Natural Gas Exports and Hinder
Pipeline Expansions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .59
vi Extending Russia: Competing from Advantageous Ground
Measure 3: Impose Sanctions . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .69
Measure 4: Enhance Russian Brain Drain . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 85
Recommendations . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .90

CHAPTER FOUR
Geopolitical Measures . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .95
Measure 1: Provide Lethal Aid to Ukraine . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 96
Measure 2: Increase Support to the Syrian Rebels . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .103
Measure 3: Promote Regime Change in Belarus . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .109
Measure 4: Exploit Tensions in the South Caucasus . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 115
Measure 5: Reduce Russian Influence in Central Asia . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 121
Measure 6: Challenge Russian Presence in Moldova . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 130
Recommendations . . . . . .

Meer hierover:

https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...eid-van-de-vs/

https://consortiumnews.com/2022/02/2...a-cruel-sport/

----------


## Bart.NL

Het was ook heel begrijpelijk dat Hitler het Rijnland terug pakte. En Duitsland was ook geprovoceerd door het Westen met het Verdrag van Versailles. En daar was voor gewaarschuwd, met name door de econoom Keynes in 1919. En Oostenrijk, was ook heel begrijpelijk dat Duitsland dit terug pakte. En toen het Sudetenland, en daarna Polen. Allemaal heel begrijpelijk. Helaas hebben dit soort processen hun eigen dynamiek, en kun je in dit soort situaties er maar het beste voor zorgen dat je vijanden bang voor je zijn.

----------


## Revisor

> Het was ook heel begrijpelijk dat Hitler het Rijnland terug pakte. En Duitsland was ook geprovoceerd door het Westen met het Verdrag van Versailles. En daar was voor gewaarschuwd, met name door de econoom Keynes in 1919. En Oostenrijk, was ook heel begrijpelijk dat Duitsland dit terug pakte. En toen het Sudetenland, en daarna Polen. Allemaal heel begrijpelijk. Helaas hebben dit soort processen hun eigen dynamiek, en kun je in dit soort situaties er maar het beste voor zorgen dat je vijanden bang voor je zijn.


Zoiets als het Amerikaanse recht op het dragen van vuurwapens, elk land moet dus kernwapens hebben?

----------


## Bart.NL

> Zoiets als het Amerikaanse recht op het dragen van vuurwapens, elk land moet dus kernwapens hebben?


Ik geef alleen aan wat achterliggende proces is. Duurzame vrede zal er niet zijn zonder wereldregering. De elites van het Westen hebben dat geprobeerd, maar hebben gefaald. En zolang dat niet zo is, kun je er maar beter voor zorgen dat je vijanden bang voor je zijn. Heel erg bang, bij voorkeur, zodat ze je niet durven aan te vallen.

----------


## Al Brahiri

> .
> Westerse regeringspolitici reageren heel anders op de inval van Rusland in Oekrane dan op de inval van de VS in Irak.


Dat zou ook niet anders verwachten.
ik kan me herinneren dat de westerse oppositie bijvoorbeeld de SP in Nederland; Jan Marijnissen trok grote vraagtekens bij de verklaring van de VS toen Powell met een buisje in zijn handen beweerde bewijs voor massavernietigingswapens gevonden te hebben, maar de makke Balkenende liep met de VS mee.

Irak valt koeweit binnen, VS Irak, Rusland -> Oekrane, allemaal slecht en fout .. en toch is er een verschil de VS ging erheen om een dictator uit zijn zadel te halen (domme actie overigens), en Rusland wil Oekrane veroveren om het voor zichzelf te houden.
VS had niet het doel Irak tot een staat van hen te maken.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Je kunt het walchelijk vinden - knuppeltje plus de eurofielen hier - maar de navo en de eu laten de oekraine vallen als een baksteen. Nederland en alle verrotte EU-lidstaten zijn stuk voor stuk schijtlanden die als het er op aankomt volstrekt onbetrouwbaar zijn als er oorlog komt. Ja ze durven wel tegen kleine landen die militair niet veel voorstellen. Dat associatieverdrag met de Oekrane is er doorgedrukt tegen de wil in van de nederlandse bevolking. Het was een opmaat naar een volwaardig EU-lidmaatschap. Dat was onverstandig tegenover Rusland die dit als een bedreiging ervaren. En nu de Russen de Oekrane binnenvallen laten alle landen die zogenaamd loyaal waren aan de Oekraine dit land schaamteloos in de kou staan. GODVERDOMME

Rutte en die hele Europese kliek doen niet onder voor de verraders van Anne Frank en het regime van Vichy. Een grotere politieke en militaire afgang is niet denkbaar. We moeten nodig doorgaan met het gespeelde gejammer op het monument van de dam op 5 mei. Wachelijk stel hypocrieten die met een stalen gezicht zeggen "dit nooit meer". Ik voel plaatsvervangende schaamte voor deze verraders die onze regering vormen in Nederland en de EU.

Op het wereldtoneel hebben we weer bewezen dat wij militair niets voorstellen. We staan compleet voor joker.

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> .
> 
> 
> Daar wijst analoog knuppeltje terecht op.
> 
> De analogie omvat mede, een kenmerk van beide voorgeschiedenissen, *agressieve cynische buitenlandse politiek van de VS*.
> 
> In het *geheel van oorzaken en gevolgen* is dat toch wel een *invloedrijke factor*.
> 
> knuppeltje, ben je dit met analoog knuppeltje en mij eens?


Mee eens ja.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> 
> 
> Daar wijst analoog knuppeltje terecht op.
> 
> De analogie omvat mede, een kenmerk van beide voorgeschiedenissen, *agressieve cynische buitenlandse politiek van de VS*.
> 
> In het *geheel van oorzaken en gevolgen* is dat toch wel een *invloedrijke factor*.
> 
> knuppeltje, ben je dit met analoog knuppeltje en mij eens?


Met al die oorlogen die de VS sinds de Tweede heeft gevoerd, ben ik niet zo'n heel grote fan van hen. Maar de Russen of Chinezen zijn echt geen haar beter. En zoals ik en iemand anders hier al eerder opmerkte, Irak was een heel andere zaak. Helaas was ook daar de aanpak verkeerd.

Maar met de kernwapens die de grootmachten hebben, acht ik de kans dat er tussen hen een oorlog uitbreekt nihil. Ik geloof dan ook niet dat er zo'n oorlog komt.

Dat een land om wat voor redenen uit een club wil gaan of blijven, is wat mij betreft voor niemand een reden om met geweld daar tegen op te treden. En al helemaal niet op de manier zoals die dolle hond in Moskou doet.

Het zou dan ook een je reinste oorlogsmisdaad zijn geweest als de EU een leger naar Engeland had gestuurd om daar, ongeacht de slachtoffers en verwoesting die dat met zich mee zou brengen, de regering omver te werpen, een marionettenregering daar weg te zetten, om Engeland binnen de EU te houden. Het zou totaal krankzinnig zijn.

Oekrane heeft een hele hoop valide redenen om lid van de EU te worden, in plaats van weer opnieuw tot lid van Poetins Sovjet-Unie te worden. Gezien het verleden echt heel valide redenen.

Ik volg je analogie dus niet. Het gaat in deze om niets anders dan om de machtswellust van een volslagen psychopaat die met de meest idiote beschuldigingen aankomt zetten om zich te legitimeren.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> 
> 
> Daar wijst analoog knuppeltje terecht op.


Wil je mij even vertellen waarom je mij in een eerdere post totaal verkeerd citeerde? Ik had het niet over Irak en zijn kernwapens. Wat je nu doet is je reinste manipulatie op een heel verwerpelijke wijze. Het is maar goed voor je dat er hier blijkbaar geen mods meer zijn.  :plet:

----------


## Revisor

> Ik geef alleen aan wat achterliggende proces is. Duurzame vrede zal er niet zijn zonder wereldregering. De elites van het Westen hebben dat geprobeerd, maar hebben gefaald. En zolang dat niet zo is, kun je er maar beter voor zorgen dat je vijanden bang voor je zijn. Heel erg bang, bij voorkeur, zodat ze je niet durven aan te vallen.



Zo bezien doet Rusland het juiste wat ze moet doen voor haar veiligheid. Het Westen wist dit en/of had het kunnen weten. Beter was het geweest dat ze Rusland lid hadden gemaakt van de NAVO, toen Rusland dat wilde.

Ik sluit niet uit dat er vrede kan zijn zonder wereldregering.

De elites van het westen hebben voornamelijk geprobeerd om hun hebzucht te bevredigen, desnoods ten koste van anderen en de vrede. Dat is wat ik het Westen kwalijk neem. In plaats dat ze hun macht gebruikten om het goede voorbeeld te geven, hebben ze oorlog, hebzucht en verspilling verspreid. Een gemiste kans.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Zo bezien doet Rusland het juiste wat ze moet doen voor haar veiligheid. Het Westen wist dit en/of had het kunnen weten. Beter was het geweest dat ze Rusland lid hadden gemaakt van de NAVO, toen Rusland dat wilde.
> 
> Ik sluit niet uit dat er vrede kan zijn zonder wereldregering.
> 
> De elites van het westen hebben voornamelijk geprobeerd om hun hebzucht te bevredigen, desnoods ten koste van anderen en de vrede. Dat is wat ik het Westen kwalijk neem. In plaats dat ze hun macht gebruikten om het goede voorbeeld te geven, hebben ze oorlog, hebzucht en verspilling verspreid. Een gemiste kans.


Helaas hebben historische processen een eigen dynamiek. Wat jij over de westerse elites schrijft is grotendeels waar. Maar jij hebt alleen daar oog voor. Als je zwak bent, ben je overgeleverd aan anderen. Als je sterk wilt zijn, moet je gemeen zijn. Je ziet vaak psychopaten aan de macht in dictaturen, bijvoorbeeld Assad, Kim en Poetin. Aan de pokertafel van de internationale politiek moet je bereid zijn deze psychopaten aan te pakken.

Het is niet zo dat Rusland wordt bedreigd. Poetin wordt bedreigd. Dat is wel een serieus verschil. De Russen zijn bang voor hem. Opstanden in Wit Rusland en Kazachstan zijn net neergeslagen. Hij is niet geliefd. Hitler werd tenminste nog als een held binnengehaald in het Rijnland en Oostenrijk. Kijk nu maar eens naar Oekrane. Zie jij daar uitgelaten menigtes de Poetin-groet brengen?

En je kunt niet serieus menen dat er vrede kan zijn zonder wereldregering. Mensen hebben een gewelddadige natuur. Staten zijn effectief gebleken in het onderdrukken van dit geweld in hun eigen territorium. Alleen vechten staten weer met elkaar. Staten hebben legitimiteit nodig, dus een wereld regering ook. Met andere woorden, bijna iedereen moet het ermee eens zijn, of het op zijn minst accepteren. Dat is het probleem.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> 
>  Ik citeerde je niet, ik citeerde analoog knuppeltje. Je schreef:
> 
> 
> Meer mensen maken die vergelijking toch?


Blijft nog steeds uiterst verwerpelijk gemanipuleer met andermans tekst. 

Dat zijn die dan zelf verantwoordelijk voor.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Zo bezien doet Rusland het juiste wat ze moet doen voor haar veiligheid.


Totaal gestoorde verdraaiing van de werkelijkheid. Een psychopathische dictator als een soort wijze staatsman bestempelen. Je moet maar durven.

----------


## Revisor

> Totaal gestoorde verdraaiing van de werkelijkheid. Een psychopathische dictator als een soort wijze staatsman bestempelen. Je moet maar durven.


Dat heet logica, in het bijzonder heet dat een naar analogie redenering.

Voor de rest doe ik niet mee met dat propagandistisch gelul dat Poetin een psychopaat is.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dat heet logica, in het bijzonder heet dat een naar analogie redenering.
> 
> Voor de rest doe ik niet mee met dat propagandistisch gelul dat Poetin een psychopaat is.


 :lachu:

----------


## knuppeltje

> De russische inval valt niet goed te praten. 
> 
> Toch: hoe zou je de navo dn laten ophouden met zn agressieve omsingelings- en isolatiestrategie? 
> 
> knuppeltje, ben je tenminste het volgende met me eens: de VS zijn hardleers?




Tijdens de hel koude oorlogsperiode is er geen een moment geweest dat er opnieuw een derde wereldoorlog zou gaan uitbreken, ook al leek het met die Russische raketten voor Cuba dat even op.
Gorbatsjov was van de Russische leiders nog de beschaafdste. Hij vertelde de leiders van de Oostbloklanden dat zij niet meer op de steun van zijn leger hoefde te rekenen voor het neerslaan van de volksopstanden binnen hun land.
Helaas, brak er daarna een staatsgreep uit in Rusland en werd Gorbatsjov gegijzeld, en stortte vervolgens de hele boel in elkaar.

Geen enkel Europees land, nog de VS zijn van plan een oorlog tegen Rusland te beginnen. Dat weet Poetin ook, en dus valt hij nu Oekrane binnen.

Welke omsingelingsstrategien? Het zijn een aantal vroegere Oostbloklanden die zelf maar al te graag bij de EU willen horen. Dat zal echt niet voor niets zijn. Vraag je eindelijk eens af waarom ze van die Russische overheersing af willen. 
Als Poetin ophoudt met terroriseren dan liggen er vandaag nog de aanvragen tot lidmaatschap van de EU op de deurmat van Oekrane, Osseti, Abchazi, Georgi en nog een paar landen. Hoe zou dat komen denk je.

Tja, Poetin - en wie allemaal nog meer - niet zeker. Kijk eens wat de Russen allemaal hebben uitgespookt in de Oostbloklanden, Afghanistan en Syri, bijvoorbeeld.

Jouw, en Revisors gebrek is de totaal eenzijdige kijk op het geheel. En daarin zijn jullie beiden wel zeer hardleers.  :student:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Okeeh, zal het niet meer doen.


Dat is je maar geraden ook.

----------


## Revisor

Het interessante voor mij aan deze gebeurtenissen is hoe krachtig het propagandamechanisme werkt in het Westen. Daarnaast maakt het voor de zoveelste keer duidelijk hoe hypocriet de westerse leiders omgaan met hun normen en waarden. 

Zie bijvoorbeeld analogie met inval in Irak.

----------


## Oiseau

Duitsland komt snel tot andere inzicht en verandert van koers.. hmm 100 miljard investeren in een sterke leger?

Als je poetin wil raken dan moeten Europeanen en Amerikanen een goed band houden met China ( China geven wat ze wil) en andere kleine regimes die onder invloed van en voor Moskou draaien, kapot maken door rgime changes..

Iran en Algerije komen als eerst bij mij in beeld..

----------


## Oiseau

Van die kadyrov en chichani valt ook weinig te volgen.. Speciale eenheden uit chichan worden ingezet als eerst om de weg vrij te maken in Oekrane voor de soldaten van poetin.. Ze noemen zich moslim maar zijn ze gauw vergeten wat de Russen niet lang geleden hebben aangedaan..
Kadyrov met zijn prada militaire schoenen mag door de Taliban aangesproken worden..

Trouwens ook buitenlanders mogen zich melden om met Oekrainers te vechten.. Eric le Blois : dit is je kans.
Ik denk niet dat Taliban buit Afghanistan wil sneuvelen.

----------


## Revisor

Bemoedigend is wel dat men in Europa de Oekrainse vluchtelingen met open armen ontvangt.

----------


## Oiseau

Er is draagvlak en geld voor en vraag me af of de Russen welkom zijn wanneer ze massaal deze kan zouden vluchten ?

Landen waren doelbewust zomaar kapot, landen van volkeren die eigenlijk nergens welkom zijnen dat is een pijnlijke kwestie die ooit een Einstein moet verklaren?

Het gaat niet om democratie of mensenrechten maar om macht en kunnen sturen en uitbuiten van deze zwakke wereld.

----------


## Oiseau

Als de Rus Poetin het benauwd zou krijgen door sancties dan zal hij Iran de opdracht geven om een nieuwe front te openen door Arabische GolfStaten (olie velden en toevoer) te verstoren.
Poetin denkt wereld economie moet geruneerd worden.

Alleen China kan met een oplossing komen want anders zijn de poorten van chaos wijd open..

Olie en gas zijn een vloek voor onze wereld.

----------


## Revisor

*Reuters, BBC, and Bellingcat participated in covert UK Foreign Office-funded programs to weaken Russia, leaked docs reveal*

Max BlumenthalFebruary 20, 2021

*New leaked documents show Reuters and the BBCs involvement in covert UK FCO programs to effect attitudinal change and weaken the Russian states influence, alongside intel contractors and Bellingcat.*

The UK Foreign and Commonwealth Office (FCO) have sponsored Reuters and the BBC to conduct a series of covert programs aimed at promoting regime change inside Russia and undermining its government across Eastern Europe and Central Asia, according to a series of leaked documents.

The leaked materials show the Thomson Reuters Foundation and BBC Media Action participating in a covert information warfare campaign aimed at countering Russia. Working through a shadowy department within the UK FCO known as the Counter Disinformation & Media Development (CDMD), the media organizations operated alongside a collection of intelligence contractors in a secret entity known simply as the Consortium.

Through training programs of Russian journalists overseen by Reuters, the British Foreign Office sought to produce an attitudinal change in the participants, promoting a positive impact on their perception of the UK.

These revelations show that when MPs were railing about Russia, British agents were using the BBC and Reuters to deploy precisely the same tactics that politicians and media commentators were accusing Russia of using, Chris Williamson, a former UK Labour MP who attempted to apply public scrutiny to the CDMDs covert activities and was stonewalled on national security grounds, told The Grayzone.

The BBC and Reuters portray themselves as an unimpeachable, impartial, and authoritative source of world news, Williamson continued, but both are now hugely compromised by these disclosures. Double standards like this just bring establishment politicians and corporate media hacks into further disrepute.

Thomson Reuters Foundation spokesperson Jenny Vereker implicitly confirmed the authenticity of the leaked documents in an emailed response to questions from The Grayzone. However, she contended, The inference that the Thomson Reuters Foundation was engaged in secret activities is inaccurate and misrepresents our work in the public interest. We have for decades openly supported a free press and have worked to help journalists globally to develop the skills needed to report with independence.

The batch of leaked files closely resembles UK FCO-related documents released between 2018 and 2020 by a hacking collective calling itself Anonymous. The same source has claimed credit for obtaining the latest round of documents.

The Grayzone reported in October 2020 on leaked materials released by Anonymous which exposed a massive propaganda campaign funded by the UK FCO to cultivate support for regime change in Syria. Soon after, the Foreign Office claimed its computer systems had been penetrated by hackers, thus confirming their authenticity. The new leaks illustrate in alarming detail how Reuters and the BBC  two of the largest and most distinguished news organizations in the world  attempted to answer the British foreign ministrys call for help in improving its ability to respond and to promote our message across Russia, and to counter the Russian governments narrative. Among the UK FCOs stated goals, according to the director of the CDMD, was to weaken the Russian States influence on its near neighbours.

Reuters and the BBC solicited multimillion-dollar contracts to advance the British states interventionist aims, promising to cultivate Russian journalists through FCO-funded tours and training sessions, establish influence networks in and around Russia, and promote pro-NATO narratives in Russian-speaking regions.

In several proposals to the British Foreign Office, Reuters boasted of a global influence network of 15,000 journalists and staff, including 400 inside Russia.

The UK FCO projects were carried out covertly, and in partnership with purportedly independent, high-profile online media outfits including Bellingcat, Meduza, and the Pussy Riot-founded Mediazona. Bellingcats participation apparently included a UK FCO intervention in North Macedonias 2019 elections on behalf of the pro-NATO candidate.

The intelligence contractors that oversaw that operation, the Zinc Network, boasted of establishing a network of YouTubers in Russia and Central Asia while supporting participants [to] make and receive international payments without being registered as external sources of funding. The firm also touted its ability to activate a range of content to support anti-government protests inside Russia.

The new documents provide critical background on the role of NATO member states like the UK in influencing the color revolution-style protests waged in Belarus in 2020, and raise unsettling questions about the intrigue and unrest surrounding jailed Russian opposition figure Alexei Navalny.

Further, the materials cast serious doubt on the independence of two of the worlds largest and most prestigious media organizations, revealing Reuters and the BBC as apparent intelligence cut-outs feasting at the trough of a British national security state that their news operations are increasingly averse to scrutinizing.
*
Reuters solicits secret British Foreign Office contract to infiltrate Russian media*

A series of official documents declassified in January 2020 revealed that Reuters was secretly funded by the British government throughout the 1960s and 1970s to assist an anti-Soviet propaganda organization run by the MI6 intelligence agency. The UK government used the BBC as a pass-through to conceal payments to the news group.
The revelation prompted a Reuters spokesman to declare that the arrangement in 1969 [with the MI6] was not in keeping with our Trust Principles and we would not do this today.

The Trust Principles outline a mission of preserving [Reuters] independence, integrity, and freedom from bias in the gathering and dissemination of information and news.

In its own statement of values, the BBC proclaims, Trust is the foundation of the BBC. Were independent, impartial and honest.

However, the newly leaked documents analyzed by The Grayzone appear to reveal that both Reuters and the BBC are engaged yet again in a non-transparent relationship with the UKs foreign ministry to counter and undermine Russia.

In 2017, the non-profit arm of the Reuters media empire, the Thomson Reuters Foundation (TRF), delivered a formal tender offering to enter into a Contract with the Secretary of State for Foreign Affairs, as represented by the British Embassy Moscow, for the provision of a project Capacity Building in Russian Media.' The letter was signed by Reuters CEO Monique Ville on July 31, 2017.



Reuters tender was a response to a call for bids by the FCO, which sought help in implementing a programme of themed tours to the UK by Russian journalists and online influencers.



Working through the British Embassy in Moscow, the FCO sought to produce an attitudinal change in the participants, promoting a positive impact on their perception of the UK.



In 2019, the FCO put forward a similar initiative, this time articulating a more aggressive plan to counter the Russian governments narrative and domination of the media and information space. In effect, the British government was seeking to infiltrate Russian media and propagate its own narrative through an influence network of Russian journalists trained in the UK.


Reuters responded to both calls by the FCO with detailed tenders. In its first bid, the media giant boasted of establishing a global network of 15,000 journalists and bloggers through capacity building interventions. In Russia, it claimed at least 400 journalists had been cultivated through its training programs.


Reuters claimed to have performed 10 previous training tours for 80 Russian journalists on behalf of the British embassy in Moscow. It proposed eight more, promising to promote UK cultural and political values and create a network of journalists across Russia bonded together by a shared interest in British affairs.



Reuters tender highlighted the institutional prejudices and interventionist agenda that underlined its training programs. Detailing a series of UK FCO-funded programs dedicated to countering Russian state-funded propaganda, Reuters conflated Russian government narratives with extremism. Ironically, it referred to its own efforts at weakening them as unbiased journalism.



At the same time, Reuters appeared to recognize that its covert collaboration with the British Embassy in Moscow was highly provocative and potentially destructive to diplomatic relations. Recounting a UK FCO-funded tour it ran for Russian journalists in the midst of the Sergei Skripal affair, after the British government accused Moscow of poisoning a turncoat Russian intelligence officer who spied for Britain, the tender stated, [Thomson Reuters Foundation] was in constant communication with the British Embassy in Moscow, to assess levels of risk, including reputational risk to the embassy.



The mention by Reuters of the Belarusian TV Station Belsat, and its particular relevance to the UK Government Strategys capacity to detect and counter the spread of Russian information was notable. While describing itself as the first independent television channel in Belarus, Belsat is, as the Reuters tender makes clear, a vehicle of NATO influence.

Based in Poland and funded by the Polish Foreign Ministry and other EU governments, Belsat played an influential role in promoting the color revolution-style protests that erupted in May 2020 to demand the ouster of Belarusian President Alexander Lukashenko.

Ultimately, Reuters bid appears to have been successful, as it received a July 2019 contract with the FCOs Conflict, Stability & Security Fund (CSSF). But neither entity seemed to want the public to know about their collaboration on a project designed to counter Russia. The contract was marked Strictly Confidential.

----------


## Revisor

*“Weaken the Russian state’s influence”*

The programs exposed through the latest leak of documents operate under the auspices of a shadowy division of the Foreign and Commonwealth Development Office called Counter Disinformation & Media Development (CDMD). Led by an intelligence operative named Andy Pryce, the program has shrouded in secrecy.

Indeed, the British government has denied freedom of information requests about the division’s budget and stonewalled members of parliament like Chris Williamson who sought data about its budget and agenda, citing national security to block their demands for information.

“When I tried to probe further,” former MP Williamson told The Grayzone, “ministers refused to let me have access to any documents or correspondence relating to this organization’s activities. I was told that releasing this information could ‘disrupt and undermine the program’s effectiveness.’”

During a meeting convened in London on June 26, 2018, Pryce outlined a new FCO program “to weaken the Russian State’s influence on its near neighbors.” He solicited a consortium of firms to assist the British state in establishing new and seemingly independent media outlets to counter Russian government-backed media in Moscow’s immediate sphere of influence, and to amplify the messaging of NATO-aligned governments.

Justified on the basis of Russia’s supposed intention to “sow disunity and course[sic] disruption to democratic processes,” the campaign Pryce laid out was more aggressive and far-reaching than anything Russia has been caught doing in the West.



Pryce emphasized that secrecy was of the essence, warning that “some grantees will not wish to be linked to the FCO.”



A year later, the FCO’s CDMD division outlined a program to run through 2022 at a cost of $8.3 million to the British taxpayer. It aimed to establish new outlets and support preexisting media operations “to counter Russia’s efforts to sow disunity” and “increase resilience to hostile Kremlin messaging in the Baltic states.”

Thus the British government set out with an array of intelligence contractors to dominate Baltic media with pro-NATO messaging – and perhaps sow some disunity of its own.



As seen below, the BBC placed an apparently successful bid to participate in the covert Baltic program through its non-profit arm, known as BBC Media Action.



The BBC also proposed to participate in a separate UK FCO media propaganda program in Ukraine, Moldova, and Georgia. It named Reuters and a now-defunct intelligence contractor called Aktis Strategy, which participated in previous FCO CDMD programs, as key allies in its consortium.



The BBC identified local partners like Hromadske, a Kiev-based broadcast network born in the midst of the so-called Maidan “Revolution of Dignity” in 2014 that relied on ultra-nationalist muscle to remove an elected president and install a pro-NATO regime. Hromadske materialized almost overnight with seed money and logistical support from the US Agency for International Development (USAID) and billionaire media mogul Pierre Omidyar’s Network Fund.



BBC Media Action proposed working through Aktis to cultivate and grow pro-NATO media in conflict areas like the Donbas region of eastern Ukraine, where a proxy war has raged since 2014 between the Western-backed Ukrainian military and pro-Russian separatists. It was textbook information warfare, weaponizing broadcast media to turn the tide of battle in a protracted, grinding conflict.



The UK FCO propaganda campaign warned that “Kremlin-affiliated structures” could undermine the project if it was exposed. For a media organization that claims to place trust at the heart of its charter of values, the BBC was certainly operating under a high degree of secrecy.



The UK FCO’s meddling in Eastern Europe and the Baltics created a feeding frenzy among contractors seeking to provide “capacity building” and media development assistance on Russia’s periphery. Among the bidders were Reuters and veteran FCO contractors that had participated in an array of information warfare campaigns from Syria to the British home front.

----------


## Revisor

*The Consortium*

Among the intelligence contractors bidding to participate in the UK FCO-funded Consortium were the Zinc Network and Albany Communications. As journalist Kit Klarenberg noted in a February 18 report on the recent FCO leaks, these firms “boast staff possessed of [security] clearances, individuals who previously served at the highest levels of government, the military and security services. They furthermore have extensive experience in conducting information warfare operations on London’s behalf the world over.”

Previously known as Breakthrough, Zinc has contracted for the UK Home Office to covertly implement media projects propagandizing British Muslims under the auspices of the Prevent de-radicalization initiative. In Australia, Zinc was caught running a clandestine program to promote support for government policies among Muslims.

Ben Norton reported for The Grayzone on Albany’s record of “secur[ing] the participation of an extensive local network of over 55 stringers, reporters and videographers” to influence media narratives and advance Western regime-change goals in Syria, while conducting public relations services on behalf of extremist Syrian militias funded by NATO member states and Gulf monarchies to destabilize the country.

In its bid for the UK FCO media program in the Baltic region, Albany proposed a series of satirical “interactive games” like “Putin Bingo” to encourage opposition to the Russian government and exploit “frustrations experienced by Russians in the EU.”

Albany pitched a Latvia-based outlet called Meduza as “a leading proponent of these games.” A top website among Russian opposition supporters, Meduza has received financial support from the Swedish government and several billionaire-backed pro-NATO foundations.



As a UK FCO contractor, the Zinc Network said it was “delivering audience segmentation and targeting support” not only to Meduza, but also to Mediazona, a supposedly independent media venture founded by two members of the anti-Kremlin performance art group Pussy Riot.

One of Mediazona’s founders, Nadya Tolokonnikova, shared a stage with former US President Bill Clinton at the Clinton Foundation’s 2015 conference. The following year, Tolokonnikova trashed now-imprisoned Wikileaks founder Julian Assange, claiming, “He’s connected with the Russian government, and I feel that he’s proud of it.”



Besides delivering “targeting support” for “independent” outlets pushing the right line against the Kremlin, Zinc proposed leveraging UK FCO funding into a program of direct payments and gaming Google search results in their favor. The intelligence cut-out was explicit about its desire to reduce the search visibility of the Russian government-backed broadcaster RT.com.


*
The UK covertly funded and managed a network of Russian YouTubers and “activated” anti-government protest content*

In a document marked “private and confidential,” Zinc revealed the Consortium’s role in setting up a “YouTuber network” in Russia and Central Asia designed to propagate the message of the UK and its NATO allies.

According to Zinc, the Consortium was “supporting participants mak[ing] and receiv[ing] international payments without being registered as external sources of funding,” presumably to circumvent Russian registration requirements for foreign-funded media outfits.

Zinc also helped the YouTube influencers “develop editorial strategies to deliver key messages” while working “to keep their involvement confidential.” And it carried out its entire program of covert propaganda in the name of “promoting media integrity and democratic values.”



Perhaps the most prominent Russian YouTube influencer is Alexei Navalny, a previously marginal nationalist opposition figure who was nominated for a Nobel Prize after becoming the target of a high-profile poisoning incident that brought relations between Russia and the West to its post-Cold War nadir.

The Russian government’s sentencing of Navalny to a 2.5-year prison term for evading parole has inspired a new wave of anti-government protests. Back in 2018, Navalny personally co-sponsored national demonstrations against the banning of the encrypted messaging app Telegram.

In its bid for a UK FCO contract, Zinc revealed that it played a behind-the-scenes role “to activate a range of content within 12 hours of the recent telegram protests.” Whether those activities involved Navalny or his immediate network was unclear, but the private disclosure by Zinc appeared confirm that British intelligence played a role in amplifying the 2018 protests.



Russian intelligence services have released

showing Vladimir Ashurkov, the executive director of Navalny’s FBK anti-corruption organization, meeting in 2013 with a suspected British MI6 agent named James William Thomas Ford, who was operating out of the British embassy in Moscow. During the rendezvous, Ashurkov can be heard asking for 10 to 20 million dollars to generate “quite a different picture” of the political landscape.



In 2018, Ashurkov’s name appeared in leaked documents exposing a covert, UK FCO influence network called the Integrity Initiative. As The Grayzone reported, the Integrity Initiative operated behind the cover of a think tank called the Institute for Statecraft, which concealed its own location through a fake office in Scotland.

Run by a group of military intelligence officers, the secret propaganda group worked through clusters of media and political influencers to escalate tensions between the West and Russia. Listed among the London cluster of anti-Russian influencers was Ashurkov.

The Integrity Initiative’s military directors outlined their agenda in stark, unequivocal terms. As the leaked memo below illustrates, they aimed to exploit the media, think tanks and their influence network to stir up as much hysteria about Russia’s supposedly malign influence as possible. Since they embarked on their covert campaign, nearly all their wishes have come true.

----------


## Revisor

*Bellingcat joins the Zinc Network, allegedly meddles in North Macedonia’s elections*

After Alexei Navalny’s poisoning, he collaborated with the UK-based “open source” journalism outfit Bellingcat to pin the crime on Russia’s FSB intelligence services. Though it is well established that Bellingcat is funded by the National Endowment for Democracy, a US government entity that supports regime-change operations around the globe, the fact has never appeared in the reams of fawning profiles that corporate media outlets, including Reuters, have published about the organization.

Bellingcat’s role as a partner in the Zinc Network’s UK FCO-funded EXPOSE Consortium may add an additional layer of suspicion about the outlet’s claim to independence.

Indeed, Bellingcat was listed in leaked 2018 documents as a key member of Zinc’s “Network of NGOs.” Among the members in the network was the Institute for Statecraft, the front for the Integrity Initiative.



Bellingcat founder Eliot Higgins has vehemently denied accepting funding from the UK FCO or collaborating with it. But after Zinc documents leaked in early 2019, Higgins disclosed that some version of the Zinc proposal had received the green light from the Foreign Office.

Looking forward to getting things rolling with the Open Information Partnership, with @bellingcat, @MDI_UK, @DFRLab, and @This_Is_Zinc https://t.co/RZecQgFD6k
— Eliot Higgins (@EliotHiggins) April 4, 2019
Christian Triebbert, a Bellingcat staff member who was named as a potential trainer by the Zinc documents, and who now heads the New York Times’ video investigations unit, claimed the program consisted of benign workshops on “digital research and verification skills.”

What he and Higgins did not mention, however, was that Bellingcat had apparently been dispatched by the Zinc Network to “respond” to the 2019 parliamentary elections in North Macedonia. Stakes were high as the elections were likely to determine whether the tiny country would enter NATO and join the EU. The pro-NATO candidate triumphed, and not without a little help from the British Foreign Office and its allies.

According to the Zinc proposal, Bellingcat provided training to the Most Network, a Macedonian media outlet. It was joined by DFR Lab, a project of the NATO- and US government-funded Atlantic Council in Washington, DC.



After apparently participating in the covert UK FCO-funded intervention in North Macedonia, Bellingcat published an article ahead of the country’s 2020 parliamentary elections entitled, “Russia’s interference in North Macedonia.”

Several Zinc Network documents list Reuters as a member of the UK FCO-funded Consortium media intervention in the Baltic states.

Asked by The Grayzone how Reuters’ participation in UK FCO-funded programs aimed at countering Russia conformed to the news organization’s Trust Principles, spokesperson Jenny Vereker stated, “This funding supports our independent work to assist journalists and journalism all over the world, as part of our mission to strengthen a free and vibrant global media ecosystem to support a plurality of voices and preserve the flow of accurate and independent information. This is because accurate and balanced news coverage is a crucial pillar of any free, fair and informed society.”

In recent years, the BBC and Reuters have played an increasingly aggressive part in demonizing the governments of countries where London and Washington are seeking regime change. Meanwhile, high-profile online investigative outlets like Bellingcat have sprouted up seemingly overnight to assist these efforts.

With the release of the UK FCO documents, questions must be raised about whether these esteemed news organizations are truly the independent and ethical journalistic entities they claim to be. While they hammer away at “authoritarian” states and malign Russian activities, they have little to say about the machinations of the powerful Western governments in their immediate midst. Perhaps they are reluctant to bite the hand that feeds them.


https://thegrayzone.com/2021/02/20/r...russian-media/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Verklaring van DiEM 25


The 24th of February will be remembered as a dark day for Europe: Russia has attacked Ukraine. The geopolitical games between Putin and NATO have led to war, and Europes peoples are the great losers, as the EU has, once again, proven itself powerless and irrelevant.

Todays top priority must be to stop the war, to return Russian troops to base and to start a real peace process. The immediate cessation of hostilities and a permanent peace must be the objective. Unfortunately, the rulers in Moscow, Washington and in the EU, who either caused the tensions or did nothing to stop their escalation, have shown themselves incapable of initiating a viable peace process.

DiEM25 is calling upon progressives in Europe, Russia, the United States, and across the whole world to energise a new internationalist peace movement with the sole objective of disarming the global military-industrial complex and working through a peoples diplomacy  one that has humanitys interests at heart  toward internationalist solidarity, cooperation and peace.

Wars sacrifice common people for the benefit of those in power and the profits of the 1%. To stop them and prevent them, we need real democracy.

----------


## Revisor

> Van die kadyrov en chichani valt ook weinig te volgen.. Speciale eenheden uit chichan worden ingezet als eerst om de weg vrij te maken in Oekrane voor de soldaten van poetin.. Ze noemen zich moslim maar zijn ze gauw vergeten wat de Russen niet lang geleden hebben aangedaan..
> Kadyrov met zijn prada militaire schoenen mag door de Taliban aangesproken worden..
> 
> Trouwens ook buitenlanders mogen zich melden om met Oekrainers te vechten.. Eric le Blois : dit is je kans.
> Ik denk niet dat Taliban buit Afghanistan wil sneuvelen.



De Tjetsjeense strijders die vochten tegen Rusland waren door CIA, Saoedie Arabie etc... gefinancieerd om Rusland te verzwakken.

De eerste oorlog in de jaren 90 hebben de Tjetsjenen gewonnen, maar daarna heeft Rusland ze volledig platgebombardeerd en Kadyrov als handlanger geinstalleerd. Zijn strijders worden nu ingezet.

Eigenlijk hebben vrijwel alle jihadgroepen banden met het westen, met vaak Saoedie Arabie als tussenpersoon. Veel zijn opgericht en/of gefinancieerd om socialistische partijen en/of regeringen, het communisme en Rusland te bestrijden.

----------


## Revisor

> De Tjetsjeense strijders die vochten tegen Rusland waren door CIA, Saoedie Arabie etc... gefinancieerd om Rusland te verzwakken.
> 
> De eerste oorlog in de jaren 90 hebben de Tjetsjenen gewonnen, maar daarna heeft Rusland ze volledig platgebombardeerd en Kadyrov als handlanger geinstalleerd. Zijn strijders worden nu ingezet.
> 
> Eigenlijk hebben vrijwel alle jihadgroepen banden met het westen, met vaak Saoedie Arabie als tussenpersoon. Veel zijn opgericht en/of gefinancieerd om socialistische partijen en/of regeringen, het communisme en Rusland te bestrijden.



...
*Een groot huurlingenleger*Geweten is dat westerse veiligheidsdiensten al sinds de Afghaanse oorlog in 1978 begon massaal investeerden in de ontwikkeling van een enorm groot geworden leger van moslimextremisten. Dit bevat vele tienduizenden jihadisten uit zowat alle landen ter wereld. Het is de culminatie van de al sinds de jaren twintig van de vorige eeuw gegroeide samenwerking van eerst de Britten en daarna de Verenigde Staten met het salafistische Saoedi-Arabi.

Deze huurlingen waren voor de westerse alliantie al nuttig in een ganse serie door de VS en haar bondgenoten georganiseerde oorlogen zoals in Tsjetsjeni, Afghanistan, Libi, Kasjmir, Somali, Mali, Libi, Joegoslavi, Irak, Libanon en Syri.

Ook in Iran gebruikte men dergelijke groepen voor terreuraanslagen. Zo is er de in Iraans Baluchistan, een gebied in het zuidoosten aan de grens met Pakistan, opererende Jundallah, de Volksverzetsbeweging van Iran, opgericht door een zekere Abdolmalek Rigi. De man werd echter gevangen genomen, kreeg de doodstraf en werd opgehangen.

Zonder die tienduizenden terroristen zou de VS immers haar eigen troepen moeten sturen wat echter in de VS politiek niet meer te verkopen is. Vandaar dat men die salafistische moordbendes inschakelde. Overigens in veel gevallen met groot succes zoals bleek in Afghanistan, Libi en in het begin ook in Tsjetsjeni met de eerste van 1994 tot 1996 gevoerde oorlog met het Russische leger.

Eerst met de tweede oorlog in 2000 in Tsjetsjeni en nu in Syri loopt het echter totaal fout en toont het de zwakte van die groepen. Een goed uitgerust en gemotiveerd leger haalt het er van het veelal ongeregeld maar wel gemotiveerd en voldoende bewapend jihadistenleger.

Duidelijk is dat het de westerse geheime diensten pakken werk bezorgt met de rekrutering, training, bewapening en ondersteuning via onder meer de media van die salafistische groepen. Dat de Isralische Mossad hierbij betrokken is staat eveneens vast en is logisch. Zo is er de zionistische steun in de vorm van financiering en bewapening van in Syri actieve terreurgroepen. *(2)*
...


*2)* Haaretz, 19 juni 2017, ‘Israel Reportedly Providing Direct Aid, Funding to Syrian Rebels.’ https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-...bels-1.5826348

Haaretz, 21 februari 2018, ‘To Push Iran Back, Israel Ramps Up Support for Syrian Rebels, ‘Arming 7 Different Groups’, https://www.haaretz.com/middle-east-...bels-1.5826348

https://www.uitpers.be/westerse-gehe...yriestrijders/

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Double standards: Western coverage of Ukraine war criticised
> 
> Social media users accuse the media of hypocrisy in its coverage of Russias war on Ukraine compared with other conflicts.
> 
> ...
> 
> https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...sion-criticism


Volgens mij gaat het eerst en vooral om - westerse - politici. Niet media.





> Covering Ukraine: A mean streak of racist exceptionalism
> 
> _Western moral deformities are on an open display amid the war in Ukraine._
> 
> Patrick Gathara Communications consultant, writer, and award-winning political cartoonist based in Nairobi.
> 
> Published On 1 Mar 20221 Mar 2022
> 
> ...
> ...





> De hamvraag is : waarom ontkennen de meeste Europeanen hun zwakte als het om racisme en discriminatie gaat?


Volgens mij gaat het hierbij ook niet juist om racisme.

Het westen is goed, het niet-westen is minderwaardig. De VS zijn goed, bondgenoten van de VS zijn goed, tegenstanders van de VS zijn slecht.

Sadam Hussein was o. k. zolang hij amerikaanse belangen diende. Dat is niet racisme, het is geopolitiek.

----------


## Revisor

*Wapenfabrikanten watertanden van 100 miljard die Duitsland inzet voor versterking leger*
*
Defensie* De Europese Unie is zich ineens pijnlijk bewust dat vrede niet vanzelfsprekend is. Door de oorlog in Oekrane is duidelijk geworden dat een sterk leger geen overbodige luxe is. Duitsland trekt al 100 miljard euro uit om het leger te versterken.

Peet Vogels, Frank Renout, Guy Hoeks 02-03-22, 18:03 

Wapenfabrikanten kijken al verlekkerd naar de worst van 100 miljard euro. Duitsland en Frankrijk zijn militaire grootmachten in Europa, en zij hopen op een groot deel van de koek. En kan Nederland ook profiteren?

...


https://www.ad.nl/economie/wapenfabr...r-br~a29db7ed/

----------


## knuppeltje

> Als het de USA waren die Oekrane bombarderen, zouden westerse politici collaboreren.
> 
> Westerse politici wijzen russische bezetting van Oekrane af en treffen sancties tegen Rusland.
> VS jarenlange bezetting van Irak wezen ze niet af en ze troffen geen sancties tegen de VS.


Als...., is voor mij een ronduit bizarre hypothetische vraag. 

Moet ik weer voor de zoveelste keer vertellen dat ik (en zover ik weet alle Europese regeringen) tegen die oorlog was? Tja, we zijn voor onze verdediging al zo afhankelijk van de NATO, en dat komt voor wat de kosten betreft, voor het grootste deel neer op VS.

Het zal dan ook vooral van de NATO afhangen of Poetin niet andere eerdere Oostbloklanden, zoals de Baltische staten bijvoorbeeld zal binnenvallen. Ook daar wonen veel mensen van Russische afkomst. en misschien wil poet die ook wel van een zogenaamd nazistisch regime gaan bevrijden. En in geval van..., zal het weer de VS zijn die voor de meeste kosten zullen opdraaien.

Een en ander zal zo blijven zolang wij weigeren om van de EU niet alleen een economische unie, maar ook een krachtige politieke en militaire unie te maken.

----------


## knuppeltje

> 1. Alle europese regeringen? Engeland, Polen en Nederland voerden die oorlog mee. Jan Balkenende was een collaborateur met oorlogsmisdadigers.
> 
> 2. Maar die europese regeringen en de EU troffen geen sancties tegen de VS zoals tegen Rusland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inderdaad, het hangt mede van de NAVO af: die is een hoofdoorzaak met zn omsingelings- en isolatiestrategie, en moet daar expliciet van afzien.


Die zijn na de overval pas in beeld gekomen. Bovendien is Irak een heel ander geval dan Oekrane.

Nee, maar Amerika heeft na de Tweede nog nooit een Europees pand aangevallen en Rusland zelfs meerdere.

Hier lekker veilig achter je pc'tje appels met peren gaan vergelijken kan wel stoer lijken, maar is het niet.

----------


## Revisor

> Het interessante voor mij aan deze gebeurtenissen is hoe krachtig het propagandamechanisme werkt in het Westen. Daarnaast maakt het voor de zoveelste keer duidelijk hoe hypocriet de westerse leiders omgaan met hun normen en waarden. 
> 
> Zie bijvoorbeeld analogie met inval in Irak.


 

Foto: Jernej Furman, Flickr

Analyse - John Pilger, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk 

*Invasie in Oekrane: Westerse democratien zijn gemuteerd tot oorlogs- en conflictpropagandisten*

Naar aanleiding van de oorlog in Oekrane ziet vooraanstaand journalist John Pilger met lede ogen aan hoe onafhankelijke journalistiek wordt gebannen en hoe de mainstream media en het politiek establishment oorlogspropagandisten aan het worden zijn.

donderdag 3 maart 2022 14:27 

“In elke oorlog wordt iedereen die voorzichtig is, die naar de argumenten van beide partijen luistert alvorens een standpunt te vormen, of die officile informatie in twijfel trekt, onmiddellijk beschouwd als medeplichtig aan de vijand”, aldus historica Anne Morelli.

Daar doet DeWereldMorgen niet aan mee. Wij veroordelen heel sterk de militaire invasie van Rusland in Oekrane, maar wij hoeden ons voor zwart-wit versies. De geopolitieke situatie is buitengewoon complex. Wij willen aspecten naar voor brengen die in de mainstream media worden verzwegen of onderbelicht, om alzo het debat meer genuanceerd te kunnen voeren. (n.v.d.r.)

*Leugen is de boodschap*

Marshall McLuhans profetie dat “de propaganda de opvolger van de politiek zal zijn” is uitgekomen. Rauwe propaganda is nu de regel in de westerse democratien, vooral in de VS en Groot-Brittanni.

Over zaken van oorlog en vrede wordt ministerieel bedrog als nieuws gemeld. Ongewenste feiten worden gecensureerd, demonen worden gekoesterd. Alles wordt gemodelleerd tot bedrijfsspin, de valuta van deze tijd. In 1964 citeerde McLuhan zijn beroemde uitspraak: “Het medium is de boodschap”.

Maar is dit nieuw? Het is meer dan een eeuw geleden dat Edward Bernays, de vader van de ‘spin’, ‘public relations’ uitvond als dekmantel voor oorlogspropaganda. Wat nieuw is, is de feitelijke eliminatie van andersdenkenden in de mainstream pers.



De grote redacteur David Bowman, auteur van The Captive Press, noemde dit “een defenestratie[1] van iedereen die weigert de lijn te volgen; van iedereen die weigert het onverteerbare te slikken en van iedereen die moedig is”. Hij doelde op onafhankelijke journalisten en klokkenluiders, de eerlijke buitenbeentjes aan wie mediaorganisaties ooit ruimte gaven en daar zelfs prat op gingen. Die ruimte is afgeschaft.

De oorlogshysterie die ons de afgelopen weken en maanden als een vloedgolf overspoelde is daar het meest treffende voorbeeld van. In het jargon spreekt men van ‘het verhaal vorm geven’, bedoeld wordt dan meestal ‘pure propaganda verspreiden’.
*
Een klucht*

Onder de bronnen voor de media bevindt zich een ex-CIA propagandist die nu het woord voert voor het Amerikaanse Ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken. Hij hoeft voor zijn beweringen over Russische acties zelfs geen bewijzen aan te leveren omdat zijn informatie ‘van de Amerikaanse regering komt’.

Die geen-bewijsregel geldt ook in Londen. De Britse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, Liz Truss gaf 500.000 pond overheidsgeld uit om met een privvliegtuig naar Australi te vliegen. Zij wilde daar de regering in Canberra waarschuwen dat zowel Rusland als China op het punt stonden om toe te slaan. Bood ze bewijzen aan voor die stelling? Neen! De hoofden van de Australische dames en heren knikten. Het ‘verhaal’ wordt er niet aangevochten. Een zeldzame uitzondering is oud-premier Paul Keating die Truss’ oorlogszucht ‘dement’ noemde.

Liz Truss. Foto: Flickr

Truss heeft de landen van de Oostzee en de Zwarte Zee schaamteloos met elkaar verward. In Moskou zei ze tegen de Russische minister van Buitenlandse Zaken dat Groot-Brittanni de Russische soevereiniteit over Rostov en Voronezj nooit zou accepteren, totdat men haar erop wees dat deze plaatsen niet tot Oekrane maar tot Rusland behoorden. Lees de Russische pers over de apenstreek van deze schijnheilige op Downing Street 10 en wordt hoorndol.

Deze hele klucht, met onlangs in Moskou Boris Johnson in de hoofdrol die een clowneske versie van zijn held Churchill speelt, zou als satire kunnen worden opgevat, ware het niet dat feiten en historisch besef moedwillig worden misbruikt en dat er een reel oorlogsgevaar dreigt.
*
Neonazi’s*

Vladimir Poetin verwijst naar de ‘genocide’ in de oostelijke Donbas-regio van Oekrane. De staatsgreep in Oekrane in 2014 – georkestreerd door Barack Obama’s ‘contactpersoon’ in Kiev, Victoria Nuland – bracht een coupregime aan de macht dat vergeven was van neonazi’s. Het nieuwe regime voerde meteen een terreurcampagne tegen de Russischtalige Donbas, waar een derde van de Oekraense bevolking woont.

Onder toezicht van CIA-directeur John Brennan in Kiev, cordineerden ‘speciale veiligheidseenheden’ wrede aanvallen op de bevolking van Donbas omdat die zich verzette tegen de staatsgreep.

Afgebrand vakbondslokaal Odessa. Foto: Lsimon, Wikimedia Commons / CC BY-SA 4.0

Op video en in ooggetuigenverslagen is te zien hoe fascistisch tuig, aangevoerd met bussen, het hoofdkwartier van de vakbond in Odessa in brand steekt. Bij die actie kwamen 41 mensen die binnen opgesloten zaten om het leven. De politie stond er bij en keek er naar. Obama feliciteerde het ‘deugdelijk verkozen’ coupregime voor zijn ‘opmerkelijke terughoudendheid’.

In de Amerikaanse media werd de gruweldaad in Odessa gebagatelliseerd als ‘bedenkelijk’ en als een ‘tragedie’ waarbij ‘nationalisten’ (bedoeld wordt: neonazi’s) ‘separatisten’ aanvielen (bedoeld wordt: mensen die handtekeningen verzamelden voor een referendum over een federaal Oekrane). Rupert Murdoch’s Wall Street Journal vervloekte de slachtoffers – ‘Volgens de regering werd de dodelijke brand allicht door de rebellen aangestoken’.

Professor Stephen Cohen, geprezen als de leidende VS-autoriteit inzake Rusland schreef:

“De pogromachtige verbranding van etnische Russen en anderen in Odessa (…) riep herinneringen op aan de nazi-vernietigingscommando’s in Oekrane tijdens de Tweede Wereldoorlog. (…) [Vandaag] zijn stormtroepachtige aanvallen op homo’s, Joden, oudere etnische Russen en andere ‘onreine’ burgers wijdverspreid in het door Kiev bestuurde Oekrane. Daarnaast zijn er fakkeltochten die doen denken aan het soort dat Duitsland in de late jaren 1920 en 1930 uiteindelijk in vuur en vlam zette (…)

De politie en de officile gerechtelijke autoriteiten doen vrijwel niets om deze neofascistische daden te voorkomen of ze te vervolgen. Integendeel, Kiev heeft ze officieel aangemoedigd door Oekraense collaborateurs die deelnamen aan de nazi-Duitse uitroeiingspogroms systematisch te rehabiliteren en zelfs te herdenken, straten naar hen te hernoemen, monumenten voor hen te bouwen, de geschiedenis te herschrijven om hen te verheerlijken, en nog veel meer.’


Een Azov regiment. Foto: Gianluca Agostini, Wikimedia Commons / CC-BY-SA-4.0

Vandaag wordt er gezwegen over de neonazi’s in Oekrane. Dat de Britten de Oekraense Nationale Garde trainen, waartoe ook neonazi’s behoren, is geen nieuws.[2] De terugkeer van gewelddadig, ondersteund fascisme in het Europa van de 21ste eeuw is, om Harold Pinter te citeren, “nooit gebeurd… zelfs niet toen het aan het gebeuren was”.

Op 16 december dienden de Verenigde Naties een resolutie in die opriep tot ‘het bestrijden van de verheerlijking van nazisme, neonazisme en andere praktijken die bijdragen tot het aanwakkeren van hedendaagse vormen van racisme.’ De enige landen die tegen de resolutie stemden waren de Verenigde Staten en Oekrane.

----------


## Revisor

*Vredesplan*

Bijna iedere Rus weet dat Hitlers divisies in 1941 vanuit het Westen over de vlakten van Oekraens ‘grensgebied’ trokken met de steun van Oekraense nazi-aanbidders en collaborateurs. Het resultaat was meer dan 20 miljoen Russische doden.

Afgezien van de manoeuvres en het cynisme van de geopolitiek, wie ook de spelers zijn, is deze historische herinnering de drijvende kracht achter Ruslands veiligheidsvoorstellen die streven naar respect en zelfbescherming. Moskou publiceerde deze voorstellen in dezelfde week dat de VN de resolutie goedkeurde om het nazisme te verbieden (met 130 stemmen vr en 2 tegen).

De Russische voorstellen zijn:

De NAVO garandeert dat het geen raketten zal stationeren in landen die aan Rusland grenzen. (Die zijn ondertussen al opgesteld van Sloveni tot Roemeni en Polen zal volgen).De NAVO stopt met militaire en vlootoefeningen in landen en zeen grenzend aan Rusland.Oekrane wordt geen lid van de NAVO.Het Westen en Rusland moeten een bindend Oost-West veiligheidspact ondertekenen.Het historische verdrag tussen de VS en Rusland over kernwapens voor de middellange afstand in ere te herstellen. (De VS hebben het in 2019 opgeheven).

Deze overeenkomsten vormen een alomvattend ontwerp voor een vredesplan voor het naoorlogse Europa en zouden in het Westen moeten worden toegejuicht. Maar wie begrijpt de betekenis ervan in Groot-Brittanni? Wat zij te horen krijgen is dat Poetin een paria is en een bedreiging vormt voor het christendom.

In 2015 kwamen de presidenten van Rusland, Oekrane, Duitsland en Frankrijk onder bemiddeling van de Duitsers en de Fransen bijeen in Minsk. Zij ondertekenden er een interim-vredesakkoord. Oekrane stemde ermee in autonomie te bieden aan Donbas, nu de zelfverklaarde Republieken Donetsk en Luhansk.

Het akkoord van Minsk heeft nooit een kans gekregen. In Groot-Brittanni is het standpunt, versterkt door Boris Johnson, dat Oekrane ‘de wet wordt voorgeschreven’ door wereldleiders. Ondertussen bewapent Groot-Brittanni van zijn kant Oekrane en traint het zijn leger.

Sinds de eerste Koude Oorlog is de NAVO feitelijk tot aan de gevoeligste grens van Rusland opgerukt na haar bloedige agressie in Joegoslavi, Afghanistan, Irak en Libi. Plechtige beloften van terugtrekking werden allemaal gebroken.

Europese ‘bondgenoten’ werden meegesleurd in Amerikaanse oorlogen die hen niet aangaan waardoor het grote, onuitgesproken feit ontstond dat de echte bedreiging voor de Europese veiligheid… de NAVO is.

In Groot-Brittanni wordt de xenofobie van de staat en van de media aangewakkerd alleen al bij het gebruik van het woord ‘Rusland’. Kijk eens naar de vijandigheid waarmee de BBC over Rusland bericht. Waarom? Is het omdat het boven alles herstellen van de imperiale mythologie een permanente vijand noodzakelijk maakt?
We verdienen ongetwijfeld beter.

John Richard Pilger is een prestigieus Brits-Australische journalist en documentairemaker. Hij won verschillende prijzen en was tweemaal Brits journalist van het jaar.

Het artikel werd geschreven vr de invasie in Oekrane. Bron: Western democracies have mutated into propagandists for war and conflict.

Vertaling: Jan Reyniers

*Notes:*

[1] Defenestratie is het gooien van iets of iemand uit het raam. De term kwam tot stand rondom een gebeurtenis in de Praagse burcht in het jaar 1618. Het woord stamt uit het Latijn ‘de’ (van; uit) en ‘fenestra’ (raam of opening). Van oudsher wordt het woord defenestratie gebruikt in associatie met politieke ontevredenheid. (n.v.d.r.)
[2] Zie: Matt Kennard’s Declassified report en Consortium News.

----------


## Bart.NL

Het 'Westen' heeft ook lessen geleerd uit de Tweede Wereldoorlog: geef dictators als Poetin geen kans, en elimineer ze waar mogelijk. Natuurlijk voelt Poetin zich bedreigd. En de combinatie van deze lessen is een recept voor een derde wereld oorlog.

Hier speelt mee dat de westerse verlichting (of de onderliggende ideologien zoals liberalisme, fascisme, communisme) een agressieve ideologie is met een zendingsdrang en een moraliserend karakter (het verdelen van de wereld in goede en kwade krachten).

Dat is een erfenis van het westerse christendom. De islam heeft dit trekje ook. Je zult van China of India niet horen dat wij moeten leven zoals zij of dat we hun goden moeten aanbidden.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Het 'Westen' heeft ook lessen geleerd uit de Tweede Wereldoorlog: geef dictators als Poetin geen kans, en elimineer ze waar mogelijk. Natuurlijk voelt Poetin zich bedreigd. En de combinatie van deze lessen is een recept voor een derde wereld oorlog.
> 
> Hier speelt mee dat de westerse verlichting (of de onderliggende ideologien zoals liberalisme, fascisme, communisme) een agressieve ideologie is met een zendingsdrang en een moraliserend karakter (het verdelen van de wereld in goede en kwade krachten).
> 
> Dat is een erfenis van het westerse christendom. De islam heeft dit trekje ook. Je zult van China of India niet horen dat wij moeten leven zoals zij of dat we hun goden moeten aanbidden.


Zwart-wit in goed en kwaad denken is hier onmiddellijk tot het kookpunt gestegen, dat is wel duidelijk. 
Wat denk je van de stelling dat de westerse reactie (tenminste deels) olie op het vuur is?

Volgens Mearsheimer is conventionele wijsheid mede oorzaak van het conflict (2015).





> Arme dwaas. Put wil het grote Russische rijk weer terug, met hem als tsaar. Daarin passen geen onafhankelijke staten, of die in hun grondwet zouden zetten dat ze neutraal zouden blijven.
> 
> Na Oekrane zouden wel eens Zuid-Osseti, Abchazi, Georgi en de Baltische staten aan de beurt kunnen komen om er rotzooi te gaan schoppen. Of in Finland, ook een land waar veel Russen wonen.


In elke oorlog wordt iedereen die voorzichtig is, die naar de argumenten van beide partijen luistert alvorens een standpunt te vormen, of die officile informatie in twijfel trekt, onmiddellijk beschouwd als medeplichtig aan de vijand, aldus historica Anne Morelli.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Zwart-wit in goed en kwaad denken is hier onmiddellijk tot het kookpunt gestegen, dat is wel duidelijk. Wat denk jij van de stelling dat de westerse reactie (tenminste deels) olie op het vuur is?


Ieder volgt zijn eigen begrijpelijke logica. Dat is wat ik wil benadrukken.

Laten we de geschiedenis van Oekrane erbij pakken.

Ooit was er een Russisch rijk rond Kiev gesticht door de Noormannen. Daarna namen de Mongolen het over. Vervolgens hoorde Oekrane bij Polen/Litouwen en later bij Rusland. Na de Eerste Wereldoorlog was het even onafhankelijk. In de jaren '30 heeft Stalin de bevolking laten verhongeren met miljoenen doden als gevolg, dus Hitler werd door velen als een bevrijder gezien, vandaar de nazi sympathie en het verzet tegen Russische overheersing, die er kennelijk nog steeds zijn.

Na de val van de Sovjet Unie werd Oekrane onafhankelijk. De regering was democratisch gekozen. Een democratisch gekozen regering die goede banden Rusland had, werd in 2013 omvergeworpen in een revolutie met steun van het Westen en de hulp van neonazi's. We moeten nu aannemen dat de meeste mensen daar achter stonden, getuige de uitslagen van de daaropvolgende verkiezingen.

Realpolitik voor Oekrane zou zijn geweest te streven naar goede relaties met de gevaarlijke buur, en af te zien van revanchistische sentimenten, zoals Finland deed tijdens de Koude Oorlog. Stalin was eerst Finland binnengevallen en Finland heeft vervolgens aan de zijde van Hitler gevochten. Finland bleef daarna strikt neutraal. Realpolitik vanuit het Westen zou kunnen zijn Oekrane te laten vallen, net zoals Hongarije in 1956 en Tsjechoslowakije in 1968.

Maar nu hebben wij te maken met een dictator die een Hitler actie doet, en dat is precies het angstbeeld van het Westen. Immers, Duitsland was ook vernederd, en probeerde zijn oude glorie te herstellen. Toegeven aan Hitler is n van de grootste historische misrekeningen ooit geweest, en iedereen weet dat.

Ik zou dit een clusterfuck noemen.

----------


## mrz

Hmmm... Ik wil niet politiek doen, ben ik niet goed in.

Maar Putin zegt volgens mij alleen dat het land (vanwege chernobyl?) misschien niet geschikt is om te leven, dus evacueren.

Ook is er in dat land al 8 jaar oorlog begreep ik. Misschien wil hij einde aan de oorlog maken.

Ik wil ook niet kwaadspreken over Oekraine maar misschien waren ze idd soort van corrupt dat ze geld aan te strenge winter wilden verdienen. Je kunt mij niet wijsmaken dat Rusland zuinig wil zijn met gas.

Ik blijf ff neutraal....

----------


## Mark

Het grote verschil tussen de inneming van de krim in 2014 en wat er nu gebeurt is dat de normale Rus hier helemaal geen zin in heeft. Ten eerste omdat Oekraine een broedervolk is, ten tweede omdat er veel familie banden zijn ten derde omdat ze geen zin hebben om hun economie ten gronde te richten.

Mensen als Putin respecteren alleen macht, dus nu keihard terugslaan met sancties en wapens garandeert dat dit conflict zich tot Oekraine zal beperken.

Mooi bijverschijnsel dat Europa (lees Duitsland) eindelijk van hun oorlogsschaamte afstappen en stappen zetten om minder Russisch gas te kopen en gaan investeren in een leger.

----------


## Revisor

...
De Amerikaanse oud-inlichtingenofficier Chris Chivvis, nu werkzaam voor Carnegie, keek naar de talloze simulaties die het Westen heeft gespeeld na de Russische annexatie van de Krim. Je kunt, schreef hij, heel veel scenario’s verzinnen, maar er zijn eigenlijk maar twee basis-opties. Schier eindeloze escalatie. Of een bitter vredesakkoord voor een verslagen Oe krane. Het escalatie-scenario gaat ervan uit dat Poetin tot het uiterste zal gaan als hij denkt dat het voortbestaan van zijn regime in het geding is. Een vredesakkoord zou betekenen dat het Westen vroeg of laat moet slikken dat Oekrane geen soevereine staat meer is. Oorlogen hebben hun eigen dynamiek, zegt Chivvis, maar het is niet te vroeg om na te denken over het beindigen ervan.
...

https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/03/04...pties-a4096886

----------


## Revisor

*Analyse*

*China kiest harde anti-westerse lijn, stelt zich op achter Poetin*

China heeft zijn positie in de Oekraneoorlog duidelijk gemaakt. Rusland ‘moet zich wel verdedigen’, meent Beijing. Het zet de relatie tussen het westen en China verder onder druk.

Leen Vervaeke 7 maart 2022, 22:33

 Afgelopen weekend is in Beijing het jaarlijkse Nationale Volkscongres begonnen. Beeld AFP

China blijft achter Rusland staan en legt de schuld voor het conflict in Oekrane bij de Verenigde Staten. Dat bleek op de persconferentie van de Chinese minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Wang Yi maandag in Beijing. China’s steun voor Rusland dreigt een geopolitieke aardverschuiving op gang te brengen, waarin twee ideologische machtsblokken tegenover elkaar komen te staan.

‘De vriendschap tussen het Chinese en Russische volk is stevig als een rots’, aldus Wang Yi, die weigert de Russische acties in Oekrane een ‘invasie’ te noemen. ‘Er is een mooi vooruitzicht voor de samenwerking. Ongeacht hoe onzeker en uitdagend de internationale situatie ook mag zijn, China en Rusland zullen (…) hun strategische partnerschap voor een nieuw tijdperk gestaag bevorderen.’

Tegelijk haalde Wang Yi in zijn twee uur durende persconferentie – met vooraf afgesproken vragen – voortdurend uit naar de Verenigde Staten, die ‘in een poging hun hegemonie te behouden een Koude Oorlogsmentaliteit hebben doen herrijzen’. Volgens Wang breiden de VS hun heerschappij uit door ‘blokvorming’, waartegen Rusland en China niet anders kunnen dan zich verdedigen. Landen die veiligheidsbanden hebben met de VS, zoals Japan en Zuid-Korea, gaf hij een uitbrander. 

*‘Gezamenlijke Verklaring’*

De uitgesproken pro-Russische en anti-Amerikaanse boodschap komt na dagen van speculatie over de reikwijdte van China’s steun aan Rusland. De Chinese en Russische leiders kondigden bij aanvang van de Winterspelen in een ‘Gezamenlijke Verklaring’ een hecht partnerschap aan, maar experts meenden dat Xi mogelijk niet of half achter de invasie stond. China kwam met ambivalente verklaringen, die ruimte leken te laten voor bijsturing. Die ruimte lijkt een illusie te zijn geweest.

‘Het lijkt niet waarschijnlijk dat Beijing afstand zal nemen van zijn stilzwijgende steun voor Rusland’, aldus Janka Oertel, Azispecialist van de pan-Europese denktank European Council on Foreign Relations. ‘De Gezamenlijke Verklaring is ongelofelijk verregaand en Xi Jinping staat persoonlijk voor dit nauwe partnerschap met Rusland. Het zou heel moeilijk zijn daarvan weg te bewegen.’ Grote vraag is nu hoever Beijing zal gaan en of het Rusland zal helpen westerse sancties te omzeilen.

China’s steun voor Rusland kan grote gevolgen hebben voor de bestaande wereldorde. Veel landen worstelden al om economische samenwerking en ideologisch conflict met China met elkaar te verenigen. Beijings weigering de Russische invasie te veroordelen – een impliciete goedkeuring – maakt dat nog veel moeilijker. De Duitse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Annalena Baerbock waarschuwde dat een ‘normale relatie’ onmogelijk wordt als Beijing wegkijkt. 

*Koude Oorlog*

De vrees bestaat dat de Chinees-Russische ‘gelegenheidsas’ de opmaat is van een nieuwe Koude Oorlog, waarin twee ideologisch vijandige machtsblokken niet alleen diplomatiek, maar ook economisch, technologisch en militair tegenover elkaar komen te staan. ‘Dit is al een teken van een verschuivende wereldorde’, aldus Oertel. ‘Veel zal afhangen van hoe en wanneer de oorlog in Oekrane eindigt, maar de huidige ontwikkeling zal de ontkoppeling van de economien versnellen.’

Wang Yi bevestigde zelf dat China een ‘nieuw tijdperk in internationale betrekkingen’ hoopt in te luiden, alleen stelt hij dat voor als een goede zaak. Volgens hem leidt de huidige, door de VS gedomineerde wereldorde tot ‘verdeeldheid en confrontatie’, terwijl het Chinees-Russische alternatief de hele wereld bevoordeelt. ‘Onze samenwerking bevordert niet alleen de belangen van beide volkeren, maar draagt bij aan vrede, stabiliteit en ontwikkeling in de wereld.’

De Chinese redenering is dat respect voor Ruslands en China’s ‘legitieme veiligheidseisen’ – geen Navo in Oekrane, geen Amerikaanse veiligheidsallianties in de Indo-Pacificregio – een conflict als dat in Oekrane had kunnen voorkomen. Daarmee pleiten zij in feite voor de terugkeer van invloedssferen, waarin zij als regionale grootmacht geen tegenstand dulden. Verschillende landen in Azi willen juist nauwere banden met de VS, omdat zij China’s dominantie vrezen. 

*Veel te verliezen*

Beijings positie verbijstert veel experts, gezien China als hoofdrolspeler in de wereldeconomie veel meer te verliezen heeft dan Rusland. De afgelopen jaren, zeker tijdens de covid-pandemie, heeft de Chinese overheid ingezet op zelfredzaamheid, maar China is voor zijn technologie en export nog steeds erg afhankelijk van het Westen. Mogelijk gokt Beijing erop dat de wederzijdse afhankelijkheid zo groot is dat de ontkoppeling met het Westen de nodige tijd zal vragen.

Daarnaast voert Xi, net als Poetin, een steeds persoonlijker bewind, omringd door een kleine kring vertrouwelingen, wat de kans op misrekeningen vergroot. ‘Xi heeft mogelijk een van de grootste buitenlandbeleidblunders van zijn twee ambtstermijnen gemaakt’, aldus Jude Blanchette, Chinaspecialist van de Amerikaanse denktank Center for Strategic and International Studies. ‘Dit is een enorme impuls voor een hardere lijn tegen China. Als je nog niet dacht dat een Koude Oorlog was, wordt dat nu een stuk moeilijker vol te houden.’


https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...etin~b56952bf/

----------


## Bart.NL

De huidige wereld orde was in verval, maar dat verval had nog lang kunnen duren. Het proces is mogelijk versneld doordat westerse landen de Russische deviezen hebben bevroren en banken buiten het SWIFT systeem hebben geplaatst. Dat zal ook China opvallen. Geld gestald in het westen (de FED) kan geconfisceerd worden. De wereld orde is voor een groot deel gebaseerd op de reserve status van de dollar en het vertrouwen in het banksysteem, ook voor dictators zoals Poetin. Dus dit is een belangwekkende ontwikkeling waarvan de gevolgen nog niet zijn te overzien. Het verbaast mij dat de 'experts' het hier niet over hebben.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Beijings positie verbijstert veel *experts*, gezien China als hoofdrolspeler in de wereldeconomie veel meer te verliezen heeft dan Rusland.


Naast de verbijstering over de inhoud zijn de experts waarschijnlijk ook verbijsterd over de ongebruikelijke snelheid waarmee is gereageerd.
Grote kans dat deze reactie inhaakt op wat in 2011/2012 al werd beschreven:

The world is witnessing a wave of change from a vertical order, in which the West is above the rest in wealth and ideas, to a more horizontal order, in which the rest, notably China, will be on a par with the West both in wealth and ideas. This is an unprecedented shift of economic and political gravity in human history, which will change the world forever. (The China Wave, Zhang Weiwei)

----------


## Bart.NL

> Ieder volgt zijn eigen begrijpelijke logica. Dat is wat ik wil benadrukken.
> 
> Realpolitik voor Oekrane zou zijn geweest te streven naar goede relaties met de gevaarlijke buur, en af te zien van revanchistische sentimenten.
> 
> Ik zou dit een clusterfuck noemen.


Onderstaande artikel verklaart de Russische motivatie:

https://consortiumnews.com/2022/03/03/ukraine-nukes/

Korte samenvatting:

Oekrane zou lid van de NAVO willen worden, en als dat niet kan, het bezit van kernwapens nastreven. Daarnaast bleef de oorlog in de Donbass doorgaan met meer dan 10.000 doden als gevolg. Dat is volgens Rusland te wijten aan de houding van Oekrane omdat ze dat gebied niet wilde opgeven en door bleef vechten.

De schrijver is niet neutraal maar onze media zijn dat ook niet.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Onderstaande artikel verklaart de Russische motivatie:
> 
> https://consortiumnews.com/2022/03/03/ukraine-nukes/
> .


De weigering van de Oekrane om niet in haar Grondwet op te nemen nooit lid te worden van de NAVO, is de enige reden voor de oorlog.

Een Oekrane zonder lidmaatschap van de NAVO met kernwapens wordt niet als bedreiging gezien door Rusland. Tegen de nuckeaire slagkracht van Ruslan zal de Oekrane altijd bij voorbaat kansloos zijn.

De echte verdieping die de link geeft is hetgene wat Poetin zelf te zeggen heeft en met name wat hij te zeggen heeft over de ziekelijke leugenachtigheid van de VS.

----------


## Bart.NL

> .
> 
> De weigering van de Oekrane om niet in haar Grondwet op te nemen nooit lid te worden van de NAVO, is de enige reden voor de oorlog.
> 
> Een Oekrane zonder lidmaatschap van de NAVO met kernwapens wordt niet als bedreiging gezien door Rusland. Tegen de nuckeaire slagkracht van Ruslan zal de Oekrane altijd bij voorbaat kansloos zijn.
> 
> De echte verdieping die de link geeft is hetgene wat Poetin zelf te zeggen heeft en met name wat hij te zeggen heeft over de ziekelijke leugenachtigheid van de VS.


Aldus Joop.nl.

----------


## mrz

Hmmm... Ik heb een film gezien waarin de Russische propaganda van het communisme als voorloper van de Amerikaanse reclameindustrie wordt gezien!

Wat nou bang voor het communisme in Amerika! Ja! Idd ! Afschaffen die reclameindustrie en het kapitalisme! Stoppen dat communistische kapitalisme!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Attitude

.



> Aldus Joop.nl.


Wie stelt die bewijst!
Aan u de taak aan te geven waar hetgene dat ik geschreven heb te vinden is op joop.nl!

----------


## Bart.NL

> Wie stelt die bewijst!
> Aan u de taak aan te geven waar hetgene dat ik geschreven heb te vinden is op joop.nl!


Het moet gezien worden als een flauwe reactie op dom commentaar.

Dus bij deze:




> Een Oekrane zonder lidmaatschap van de NAVO met kernwapens wordt niet als bedreiging gezien door Rusland. Tegen de nuckeaire slagkracht van Ruslan zal de Oekrane altijd bij voorbaat kansloos zijn.


Ja, lekker hoor. Als Oekrane Moskou kan nuken kunnen ze daar volgens jou rustig slapen omdat Rusland de hele Oekrane kan nuken.

Vergeet niet dat Stalin miljoenen Oekraners heeft laten verhongeren. Daarom willen ze vechten tegen Russische overheersing en daarom voelt Oekrane zich bedreigd door Rusland.

Daarnaast is er land afgepikt door Rusland, hoewel dat wat betreft de Krim betwistbaar is.

Dit conflict is niet rationeel maar revanchistisch, in ieder geval vanuit Oekrane, zodat MAD hier niet voldoende zekerheid biedt.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> .
> 
> De weigering van de Oekrane om niet in haar Grondwet op te nemen nooit lid te worden van de NAVO, is de enige reden voor de oorlog.
> 
> Een Oekrane zonder lidmaatschap van de NAVO met kernwapens wordt niet als bedreiging gezien door Rusland. Tegen de nuckeaire slagkracht van Ruslan zal de Oekrane altijd bij voorbaat kansloos zijn.
> 
> De echte verdieping die de link geeft is hetgene wat Poetin zelf te zeggen heeft en met name wat hij te zeggen heeft over de ziekelijke leugenachtigheid van de VS.


Mee eens.

----------


## mrz



----------


## knuppeltje

> Mee eens.


Je bent echt zo blind als maar kan als je denkt dat het daarom gaat.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Je bent echt zo blind als maar kan als je denkt dat het daarom gaat.


Ik heb de berg materiaal verzameld door Olive Yao en Revisor (beiden mijn dank) meer dan eens doorgelezen.
In het geheel vind ik dat Poetin hele simpele reden heeft om oorlog te voeren: geen NAVO-lidmaatschap voor de Oekrane.
Mocht de Oekrane in de Grondwet zetten nooit lid te worden van de NAVO dan kunnen de onderhandelingen beginnen.
Kan de Oekrane garanderen dat etnische Russen het recht behouden om hun moedertaal te spreken dan acht ik Poetin in staat om zelfs de Krim terug te geven.

Door het tweemaal kijken naar de youtube film geplaatst door Olive Yao. kan ik mij erin vinden dat de VS de hoofdverantwoordelijken zijn voor het bloedige conflict.

Over de motieven van de VS ben ik er nog niet over uit.
Moet Rusland dooor het elimineren van Poetin zodanig verzwakt worden dat grondstoffen e.d. goedkoper worden zodat de behoeften van consumptieverslaafden betaalbaar blijven? (consumptieverslaafden zijn het natuurlijk electoraat van het neoliberalisme)
Proberen de VS - tevergeefs - de wereldhegemonie te behouden? (gemeten met PPP en niet GDP is china uiterlijk 2030 de sterkste economie van de wereld).

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Je bent echt zo blind als maar kan als je denkt dat het daarom gaat.


Ja net zoals ik volgens eurofielen ook helemaal geen gelijk had, dat het associatieverdrag met Ukraine een opmaat was voor een EU en Navo lidmaatschap. Maar na de uitspraken van Von der Leyen is wel duidelijk dat de EU een verborgen agenda heeft. 

.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> 
> Ik heb de berg materiaal verzameld door Olive Yao en Revisor (beiden mijn dank) meer dan eens doorgelezen.
> In het geheel vind ik dat Poetin hele simpele reden heeft om oorlog te voeren: geen NAVO-lidmaatschap voor de Oekrane.
> 
> Mocht de Oekrane in de Grondwet zetten nooit lid te worden van de NAVO dan kunnen de onderhandelingen beginnen.
> Kan de Oekrane garanderen dat etnische Russen het recht behouden om hun moedertaal te spreken dan acht ik Poetin in staat om zelfs de Krim terug te geven.
> 
> Over de motieven van de VS ben ik er nog niet over uit.


Je moet wel de juiste informatie verzamelen en niet wat deze of gene roeptoetert.

Waarom Oekrane geen lid van de NATO kan worden, heb ik al een paar keer uitgelegd. Ook Poetin weet dat drommels goed. 
Wat hem betreft moet Oekrane weer gewoon onderdeel worden van de Russische Federatie. Dat de verovering niet verloopt zoals hij had verwacht, is pech voor hem.
Jouw logica, en van anderen hier, volgend, had de NATO een leger naar Engeland moeten sturen om met desnoods alle middelen de brexit te voorkomen. Ronduit bizar.

En waarover moeten die onderhandelingen dan nog gaan? De Krim terug geven? Hoe kun je zo naef zijn? Dat gaat nooit gebeuren.

Zal wel, maar over het lot van Poetin kunnen alleen de Russen beslissen. Maar waarom mogen de Oekraners van jou, en anderen hier, niet zelf beslissen over bij welke club ze willen behoren?
Als de Polen of Hongaren terug willen naar de Russen, dan gaan ze maar. Het zal me worst wezen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ja net zoals ik volgens eurofielen ook helemaal geen gelijk had, dat het associatieverdrag met Ukraine een opmaat was voor een EU en Navo lidmaatschap. Maar na de uitspraken van Von der Leyen is wel duidelijk dat de EU een verborgen agenda heeft.


Dat waren dan ook heel voorbarige uitspraken. Waarom dat zo is, heb je al een paar keer aan je verstand proberen te peuteren.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Het is een slechte situatie als Oekrane een bufferstaat is. Maar de juiste oplossing daarvoor is niet, de omsingelings- en isolatiestrategie van de NAVO, aldus deskundigen op het gebied van geopolitiek.


Ik denk trouwens dat het idee van 'omsingelings- en isolatiestrategie' grotendeels Russische framing is.

De motivatie van Oost-Europese landen om bij de NAVO te willen is omdat ze bang zijn voor Rusland.

En daar hebben ze goede redenen voor.

----------


## Bart.NL

De strijdende partijen in WO I hadden allen begrijpelijke motieven. Frankrijk en Rusland voelden zich bedreigd door Duitsland. Duitsland voelde zich omsingeld door Frankrijk en Rusland. Oostenrijk voelde zich bedreigd door Servi. Allemaal begrijpelijk en vaak ook terecht. Dus iedereen heeft 'gelijk' en de uitkomst is oorlog. Dit probleem gaat ook niet weg zolang er natie staten zijn. Dus zelfs al fixen ze dit dan kan het snel weer fout gaan.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Laat dat zo zijn. Oekrane zelf wil dat.
> 
> Soldim voerde ....
> 
> Zojuist wees Bart.NL er nog eens op:
> 
> Nee, want dan omsingelen en isoleren ze Rusland, en dat is vragen om geopolitieke moeilijkheden.
> 
> Daarom schreef Maarten van Rossem:
> ...


Dat zal wel na alle ellende die ze van de Russen te verduren hebben gehad. Ben je daar nog steeds niet achter gekomen.

Soldim zegt altijd heel verstandige dingen.

Lees voortaan Bart beter en probeer hem te begrijpen.

Omsingelen? Heb jij al gehoord dat de EU of Amerika een oorlog met Rusland wil? Ronduit bizar!

Die hoor ik vaak heel graag. Maar ook hij kan er flink naast zitten.

Wat een gelul.

Rusland is een van de verschrikkelijkste bananenrepublieken mer weer een psychopaat als president. 

Alweer puberaal geleuter, veilig achter een pc'tje. Zo hypocriet als maar kan.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Ja – Rusland ervaart het zo.
> Nee – NAVO en EU doen het.


De belangrijkste reden dat de NAVO Rusland 'omsingelt' is dat de buurlanden bang zijn voor Rusland. Rusland is een wetteloze staat met een lange geschiedenis van brute onderdrukking en geweld.

We hebben het vaak genoeg gehad over het westen en wat er allemaal fout aan is. Maar dit is het probleem met Rusland. Poetin is ook niet de legitieme leider van dit land.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Waarom Oekrane geen lid van de NATO kan worden, heb ik al een paar keer uitgelegd. Ook Poetin weet dat drommels goed.


Reden voor de inval is dat - opgehitst door ??? - Zelensky er niets van wil weten.




> Wat hem betreft moet Oekrane weer gewoon onderdeel worden van de Russische Federatie. Dat de verovering niet verloopt zoals hij had verwacht, is pech voor hem.


De reden voor de inval is voorkomen dat de Oekrane alsnog het NAVO-lidmaatschap aanvraagt.
In de VN is Rusland veroordeeld voor de oorlog maar niet voor de annexatie van de gebieden die al veroverd zijn. Van het voornemen tot annexatie kan jij geen bewijzen leveren. 
Bovenal heeft Rusland veel meer aan een neutraal onafhankelijk Oekrane dan aan een bezet Oekrane. Een bezetting kost namelijk geld en dat geld kan beter besteed worden aan het vooruit helpen van Rusland.




> Jouw logica, en van anderen hier, volgend, had de NATO een leger naar Engeland moeten sturen om met desnoods alle middelen de brexit te voorkomen. Ronduit bizar.


Irrelevant en mij jouw "logica" in de mond leggen.
.


> En waarover moeten die onderhandelingen dan nog gaan? De Krim terug geven? Hoe kun je zo naef zijn? Dat gaat nooit gebeuren.


Twee provincies hebben zich onafhankelijk verklaard zonder zich aan te melden als potentieel lid van de Russche Federatie. 
De Krim heeft zich niet onafhankelijk verklaard en is bezet gebied dat teruggegeven kan worden.




> Zal wel, maar over het lot van Poetin kunnen alleen de Russen beslissen.


Bij de volgend verkiezingen kunnen ze Poetin weg stemmen. Maar dit is een open deur intrappen.




> Maar waarom mogen de Oekraners van jou, en anderen hier, niet zelf beslissen over bij welke club ze willen behoren?


Waarom mochten de Cubanen in 1962 geen ja zeggen tegen de aanwezigheid van Russische ballistische raketten op hun eiland? Antwoord: vookomen van verstoring van het machtsevenwicht.




> Als de Polen of Hongaren terug willen naar de Russen, dan gaan ze maar. Het zal me worst wezen.


Polen en Hongarije hebben een homogene samenstelling van de bevolking.
In de Oekrane is er al meer dan 400 jaar een sluimerend etnisch conflict tussen Oekraners in het westen en Russen/Kozakken in het oosten. 
Met name de VS willen de tegenstellingen binnen de Oekrane zodanig aanscherpen dat ze, in hoofdlijnen, tweeledig hun slag kunnen slaan:
1.) Hun militaire macht uitbreiden ten koste van Rusland
2.) De hele Oekrane (incl. Russen/Kozakken) tot een Amerikaanse vazalstaat maken.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Laat Oekrane een bufferstaat blijven - Maarten!


Waardeloos verhaal van een beroepsopportunist.
Eerst heeft Van Rossem verkondigd dat Rusland nooit de Oekrane zou binnen vallen.
Nu dit toch is gebeurd maakt hij zich er vanaf met niet goed te hebben kunnen inschatten hoe waanzinnig Poetin blijkt te zijn.
Hetzelfde principe als ''terrorisme expert" Beatrice de Graaff die een perfect psychologish profiel opstelt van Poetin gebaseerd op de inrichting van Poetin's woning.

Zelf zie ik Poetin als een rationeel, logisch denker die heel intelligent is en de Amerikanen (+ Von der Leyden) een aantal stappen voor is bij het pareren van imperialistische manipulatie.
Daarnaast heeft hij de benodigde stalen zenuwen om als het niet anders kan de keuze te maken tussen afschuwelijk of nog afschuwelijker. Het leven is nou eenmaal niet perfect, zeker als je aan het hoofd staat van feitelijk een derde wereldland.

Een uiteenzetting, geschreven Henry Kissinger, is in 2014 geplaatst in The Washington Post.
De beschreven levensvatbare ideen spreken voor zich en wat de uiteenzetting een glanzend voorbeeld van Realpolitik maakt is dat - aan het eind - het geheel geplaatst wordt in de context _The test is not absolute satisfaction but balanced dissatisfaction_.
Een benadering die haaks staat op het streven van de VS (+ Von der Leyden) de Oekrane de totale eindoverwinning te laten behalen.
Een streven waarbij het de politieke leiders niet uitmaakt dat - los van het intense verdriet over de onnodige doden in de Oekrane - vele mensen in de EU, Oekrane en Rusland weg zullen zakken in het moeras van uitzichtloze armoede.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Dit probleem gaat ook niet weg zolang er natie staten zijn.


Wat is het alternatief voor natiestaten?




> Poetin is ook niet de legitieme leider van dit land.


Wie is dan wel de legitieme leider van Rusland?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ja  Rusland ervaart het zo.
> Nee  NAVO en EU doen het.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door knuppeltje
> ...


Schei eens uit met je "veilig achter een pc'tje". Veilig achter een pc n een nickname dat zit jij ook. Of vindt je het heldhaftig van jezelf om vanachter een schuilnaam anderen te kleineren, onafgebroken te beledigen en voor dom uit te maken?

.

----------


## Revisor

*Opinie: De valse solidariteit van het Westen in de Oekranecrisis* 

De masculiene, opgewonden westerse veroordeling van Poetin dient snel te wordt verrijkt met realistische onderhandelingen, waarin de Navo aanbiedt de neutraliteit van Oekrane te garanderen. 

*Jolle Demmers* 8 maart 2022, 15:00

 Man met kind ontvlucht Irpin, een stad ten westen van Kyiv, 7maart, 2022.Beeld AFP

Zodra in een conflict de eerste doden vallen, de eerste bommen hun kraters slaan, de eerste vijandelijke tank doordringt tot een buitenwijk, vernauwt de ruimte voor analyse. Zo ook nu. Iedere kritische bevraging van oorlog lijkt dan ongepast. Het lijkt een verloochening van het leed en de wanhoop waarmee de Oekraners hun steden en dorpen verdedigen.

Toch is een kritische analyse hard nodig. Precies vanwege het geweld dat zich rondvreet in Kyiv, in Charkiv en Marioepol. Elke dag telt. En zoals dat geldt voor ieder conflict: een oplossing is alleen mogelijk als wij bereid zijn het beest in de bek te kijken door ons eigen aandeel te erkennen, en vervolgens in te zetten. Dat gebeurt vooralsnog niet. Sterker nog, de huidige oorlogsroes zet aan tot wraak (met de vernietiging van Poetin als hoogste doel) en verhult de cynische realiteit waarmee het Westen niet alleen deelachtig is aan de escalatie naar deze oorlog, maar ook een pragmatische oplossing niet oppakt. Masculiene eerzucht speelt hierin een rol. 
*
Blinde vlek*

Twee zaken zijn duidelijk. En, Rusland is bereid grof geweld te gebruiken om te voorkomen dat Oekrane een militaire bondgenoot wordt van het Westen. En twee, het Westen is niet bereid om Oekrane te verdedigen. Of het herhaaldelijke gezinspeel van de Navo op een Oekraens lidmaatschap de oorzaak is geweest van de Russische invasie of slechts een aanleiding, is niet vast te stellen. Dat komen we pas te weten als er wordt onderhandeld. Wat wl vast staat, is dat Poetin de provocaties (van met name Amerikaanse ministers Austin en Blinken) nu gebruikt als rechtvaardiging van deze oorlog.

Het wrange is dat het Navo-lidmaatschap van Oekrane nooit meer is geweest dan een abstractie. De Navo heeft nooit serieus overwogen een lidmaatschap in te willigen. En toch is deze abstractie de inzet geworden van een verschrikkelijke oorlog. Daarmee heeft het Westen, bewust of onbewust, de condities geschapen voor deze daad van agressie. Dat maakt ons niet verantwoordelijk voor deze onrechtmatige invasie, maar zeker ook niet onschuldig. De blinde vlek voor het eigen aandeel is ook binnen de EU pijnlijk zichtbaar. De mix van masculiniteit en militarisme waarmee Europese leiders Oekrane (als in de nieuwste Marvelfilm) oproepen het op te nemen tegen de Russische agressor is gratuit en toont een valse solidariteit.

In het Europarlement wentelen politici zich in een nieuwe (ongekende) saamhorigheid, een collectief verfoeien, een opwindende rechtschapenheid. Zelenski wordt met staande ovaties onthaald, krijgt volstrekt irrele beloften voor Europese toetreding, om vervolgens in eenzaamheid terug te keren naar het slagveld.

In plaats van de Oekraners aan te zetten zich dood te vechten, zou de EU er alles aan moeten doen om een pragmatische uitweg te vinden uit dit conflict. Daarvoor is allereerst een goede bemiddelaar nodig (en wellicht is dat Naftali Bennett) die aan beide kanten genoeg vertrouwen wekt. Het huidige bloedvergieten maakt de kans op succesvolle onderhandelingen met de dag moeilijker, toch zijn er kansen. 

*Neutraliteit*

Wat we tot nu toe weten is dat het Poetin regime een viertal eisen op tafel heeft gelegd: neutraliteit, demilitarisering, denazificering en een erkenning van de Krim en wellicht ook de Donbas. Daarbij zitten zaken die onacceptabel zullen zijn voor Oekrane, maar ook punten die uitwerking behoeven en bespreekbaar zouden kunnen zijn. Hoewel het onduidelijk is welke doelen Poetin denkt te kunnen behalen met zijn gewelddadige optreden, de felle weerstand die de Oekraners hebben geboden aan het Russische leger zou hem wellicht doen inzien dat een langdurige bezetting van heel Oekrane weinig realistisch is.

Neutraliteit zou in dat geval een betere uitkomst zijn. Ook Zelenski heeft al bij herhaling gezegd dat een neutraliteitsverdrag bespreekbaar is. Maar ook de Navo zelf kan hierbij (na goede afstemming) een rol spelen. Met een deal tussen de Navo (feitelijk de VS) en Moskou waarbij de Russische troepen zich terugtrekken in ruil voor een garantie van neutraliteit kan de Navo de angel uit het conflict halen. De steeds terugkerende drogredenering in het debat over deze oorlog, is dat Oekrane als soevereine staat toch zelf het recht heeft te bepalen of het tot de Navo wil toetreden.

Dat is onzin. Het is uitsluitend de Navo die beslist of een land kan toetreden. De alliantie moet en kan dus wel degelijk een verschil maken. Dat is pijnlijk gezien de eerdere provocaties, maar een goede oefening in het intomen van misplaatste masculiene eerzucht.


_Jolle Demmers is hoogleraar conflictstudies aan de Universiteit Utrecht.


_https://www.volkskrant.nl/columns-op...isis~b8343566/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Valse solidarteit van het westen inderdaad. Beschamend gewoon. Doe die peperdure F35 maar weg, want als het er op aankomt lopen Nederland en de Navo keihard weg. Geslijm en mooie praatjes daar heeft de Oekrane helemaal niets aan. Voor de Russen schijten ze in hun broek. De huidige Navo en alle lidstaten zouden bij herhaling van de tweede wereldoorlog zonder gedoe de moffen weer helpen de joden af te voeren naar gaskamers. Er is sinds de 1940 duidelijk helemaal niets veranderd. Een totaal laf schijtland is Nederand. Die dodenherdenking is daarmee wel een ongeloofwaardige act geworden. Ik minacht die hele corrupte, ondemocratische, geld verspillende en leugenachtige EU. Zonder de EU en Euro waren we beter af.

Eric Peter de Blois
.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Het wrange is dat het Navo-lidmaatschap van Oekrane nooit meer is geweest dan een abstractie. De Navo heeft nooit serieus overwogen een lidmaatschap in te willigen.


Naeve opmerking.
Onder druk van de VS kan de Oekrane met een overrompelingstactiek versneld lid worden van de NAVO.
En NAVO dient hierbij als dekmantel voor uitsluitend Amerikaanse belangen.

Ter vergelijking:
In Limburgse mergelgroeven staan er ballistische raketten opgesteld die dienen ter verdediging tegen een nucleaire aanval door Rusland.
De enigen die bij de raketten mogen komen zijn Amerikanen. Ook Nederlanders mogen niet eens in de buurt komen.
Iedereen die een klein beetje verstand hiervan heeft weet dat de verdediginswapens, voorzien van nucleaire koppen, binnen een minuut of 20 veranderd kunnen worden in aanvalswapens waarmee eenzijdig een nucleaire aanval op Rusland kan worden ingezet.

Zodra de Amerikanen hun zin hebben gekregen met het plaatsen van raketten, wordt/worden het land/de landen en Rusland tegen elkaar opgestookt. Het liefst zodanig opgestookt dat er een nucleaire oorlog dreigt. 
En als er een nucleaire oorlog dreigt dan hebben de Amerikanne de alleenheerschappij over de "verdedigingsraketten" en is/zijn een land/landen voor de verdediging afhankelijk van de Amerikanen.

Nu was de West-Europa (waar het geld zit) zich langzaam aan het losweken van de VS. 
Dus een Oekranisch lidmaatschap van de NAVO heeft als bijkomend voordeel voor de Amerikanen dat West-Europa weer afhankelijker gaat worden.




> Wat we tot nu toe weten is dat het Poetin regime een viertal eisen op tafel heeft gelegd: neutraliteit, demilitarisering, ‘denazificering’ en een *erkenning van de Krim en wellicht ook de Donbas*.


Het gaat om erkenning van 'linguistic rights', het recht dat in de Krim en Donbass de eigen talen mogen worden gesproken. Iets dat verboden is door het Oekransche parlement.
Worden die 'linguistic rights' gewaarborgd dan kunnen Krim en Donbass als taalautonome provincies (vgl. Belgi en Zwitserland) bij de Oekrane blijven en hoeven de infrastructuren (vervoer e.d.) niet vernieuwd te worden.

----------


## Revisor

...
00:39

Rusland wil dat de *Veiligheidsraad* van de Verenigde Naties *vrijdag bijeenkomt* om te praten over ,,*de militaire biologische activiteiten van de VS* op het grondgebied van Oekrane". De hoge Russische VN-diplomaat Dmitry Polyanskiy zegt op Twitter dat hij hiertoe een verzoek heeft ingediend.

Donderdag maakte het Russische ministerie van Defensie bekend dat de *VS 200 miljoen dollar zouden hebben genvesteerd* in laboratoria in Oekrane, als onderdeel van een ,,biologisch oorlogsprogramma". Het ministerie publiceerde documenten die dit zouden onderbouwen, maar die niet te verifiren zijn.

*Rusland beschuldigt de Verenigde Staten* er al langer van *chemische en biologische wapens te ontwikkelen* in Oekrane. De VS ontkent dat. Woensdag waarschuwde het Witte Huis dat Rusland met de beschuldigingen mogelijk de *weg wil vrijmaken* om zelf dit soort wapens in te zetten in Oekrane. Ook zou Rusland volgens het Witte Huis een chemische aanval ,,*onder valse vlag*" kunnen uitvoeren, om daar vervolgens een ander land de schuld van te geven.

Russian Mission asked for a meeting of #SecurityCouncil for 11 March to discuss the military biological activities of the US on the territory of #Ukraine https://t.co/51LOJwi6zy
— Dmitry Polyanskiy (@Dpol_un) March 10, 2022...


03:53

De *Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie* (WHO) heeft Oekrane geadviseerd om *gevaarlijke ziektekiemen* die zijn opgeslagen in onderzoekslaboratoria in het land te *vernietigen*. De organisatie deed dit uit vrees dat de *pathogenen zouden vrijkomen door eventuele oorlogsschade* aan de gebouwen, meldt de WHO aan persbureau Reuters. Ze zouden zich dan kunnen *verspreiden onder de bevolking en ziekten veroorzaken*.

De WHO wilde niet zeggen wanneer ze haar aanbeveling deed of om *wat voor ziektekiemen* het gaat. Of Oekrane het advies *heeft opgevolgd is evenmin bekend*.

Oekrane heeft verschillende laboratoria waar wetenschappelijk onderzoek wordt gedaan naar besmettelijke ziekten. Deze laboratoria werken samen met de WHO, de Europese Unie en de Verenigde Staten. Of dergelijke laboratoria *beschadigd zijn door het oorlogsgeweld is niet bekend*. Russische troepen hebben wel herhaaldelijk een instelling in Charkov onder vuur genomen waar *kernonderzoek* wordt gedaan. Daarbij zou geen radioactiviteit zijn vrijgekomen.
...

https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/live-ze...pens~abb3648d/

----------


## Revisor

Foto: U.S. Department of Defense

Marc Vandepitte

*Strategische denkers die voor uitbreiding van de NAVO waarschuwden

Een van de meest fascinerende aspecten van de Oekrane-oorlog is het grote aantal strategische topdenkers die al jaren waarschuwen dat deze oorlog er zat aan te komen als we op de ingeslagen weg zouden doorgaan. We zetten de belangrijkste van deze waarschuwingen op een rij.* 

donderdag 10 maart 2022 10:53 

*George Kennan, architect van de Koude Oorlog in 1998:*

George Kennan. Foto: Harris & Ewing, Wikimedia Commons / CC0

“Ik denk de uitbreiding van de NAVO het begin is van een nieuwe Koude Oorlog. Ik denk dat de Russen geleidelijk aan heel ongunstig zullen reageren en dat het hun beleid zal benvloeden.”

“Ik denk dat het een tragische vergissing is. Er was geen enkele reden voor.”

“Natuurlijk zal er een negatieve reactie van Rusland komen, en dan zullen [de NAVO- uitbreiders] zeggen dat we je altijd hebben verteld dat de Russen nu eenmaal zo zijn – maar dit is gewoon verkeerd.”


*Henry Kissinger, voormalig minister van Buitenlandse Zaken van de VS in 2014:*


Henry Kissinger. Foto: Marsha Miller, Flickr

“Als Oekrane wil overleven en gedijen, dan mag het geen voorpost zijn van de ene kant tegen de andere, het moet functioneren als een brug tussen beide.”

“Het Westen moet begrijpen dat Oekrane voor Rusland nooit zomaar een vreemd land kan zijn.”

“Zelfs beroemde dissidenten als Aleksandr Solzjenitsyn en Joseph Brodsky hielden vol dat Oekrane een integraal onderdeel was van de Russische geschiedenis en eigenlijk van Rusland.”
“Oekrane mag geen lid worden van de NAVO.”


*John Mearsheimer, een van de meest vooraanstaande geopolitieke experts in de VS, in 2015:*

John Mearsheimer. Foto: Chatham House, Wikimedia Commons / CC-BY-2.0

“Rusland is een grootmacht en heeft er absoluut geen belang bij toe te staan dat de Verenigde Staten en hun bondgenoten een uitgestrekt territorium van groot strategisch belang aan hun westelijke grens innemen en bij het Westen inlijven.”

“Dit zou niet verwonderlijk moeten zijn voor de VS, aangezien jullie allemaal weten dat we een Monroe-doctrine hebben.”

“Die doctrine zegt dat het westelijk halfrond onze achtertuin is en dat niemand uit een verafgelegen gebied militaire troepen naar het westelijk halfrond mag verplaatsen.”

“Weet je nog hoe we helemaal gek werden van het idee dat de Sovjets militaire troepen in Cuba zouden stationeren. Dit was onaanvaardbaar. Niemand zet militaire troepen op het westelijk halfrond. Dat is waar de Monroe-doctrine over gaat.”

“Kun je je voorstellen dat over twintig jaar een machtig China een militaire alliantie aangaat met Canada en Mexico, dat er Chinese strijdkrachten naar Canadese en Mexicaanse bodem verplaatst worden en dat wij daar gewoon zouden staan en zeggen: ‘dit is geen probleem’.”

“Het hoeft dus niemand te verbazen dat de Russen ontsteld waren over het idee dat de VS Oekrane aan de westelijke kant van het register zou plaatsen. (…) Maar we stopten niet met onze inspanningen om Oekrane deel van het Westen te maken.”

“Het Westen neemt Oekrane in het ootje en het eindresultaat is dat Oekrane ten onder zal gaan (…) Wat we doen is in feite het aanmoedigen van die uitkomst.”

“Als we al zoveel moeite hebben om met de Russen om te gaan, dan kan je niet geloven hoeveel moeite we zullen hebben met de Chinezen.”


*Jack F. Matlock , voorlaatste VS ambassadeur in de Sovjet-Unie, in 1997:*


Jack F. Matlock. Foto: VS ambassade Moskou, Wikipedia

“De uitbreiding van de NAVO was de grootste strategische blunder sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog.”

“In plaats van de veiligheid van de VS, hun bondgenoten en de landen die tot het bondgenootschap willen toetreden te verbeteren, zou het wel eens een reeks gebeurtenissen in de hand kunnen werken die de ernstigste bedreiging van de veiligheid van dit land [Rusland] zou kunnen opleveren sinds de ineenstorting van de Sovjet-Unie.”

“Als de NAVO het belangrijkste instrument moet zijn om het continent te verenigen, dan is de enige manier waarop ze dat kan doen, logischerwijs door uit te breiden tot alle Europese landen.”

“Maar dat lijkt niet het doel van de regering te zijn, en zelfs als dat zo is, is de manier om het te bereiken niet door geleidelijk nieuwe leden toe te laten.”


*William Perry, minister van Defensie onder Bill Clinton in 1996:*


William Perry. Foto: Glenn Fawcett, Flickr

“Ik was bang dat de uitbreiding van de NAVO op dit moment ons in de omgekeerde richting zou duwen.”

“Ik geloofde dat een terugval hier de positieve relaties die we zo nauwgezet en geduldig hadden ontwikkeld in de opportunistische periode na de Koude Oorlog, zou kunnen verkwanselen.”

“We hadden meer tijd nodig om Rusland, de andere grote kernmacht, in de Westerse veiligheidskring te brengen.”

“Toen ik bedacht dat Rusland nog steeds een enorm nucleair arsenaal had, stelde ik een zeer hoge prioriteit aan het handhaven van die positieve relatie, vooral als het ging om een toekomstige vermindering van de dreiging van kernwapens.”


*Noam Chomsky, een van de belangrijkste nog levende intellectuelen in 2015:*


Noam Chomsky. Foto: Duncan Rawlinson, Wikimedia Commons / CC-BY-SA-2.5

“Het idee dat Oekrane zich bij een Westerse militaire alliantie zou aansluiten, zou voor geen enkele Russische leider aanvaardbaar zijn. Dit gaat terug tot 1990 toen de Sovjet-Unie instortte.”

“Gorbatsjov stemde ermee in Duitsland te verenigen en te laten toetreden tot de NAVO. Dat was een zeer opmerkelijke toegeving. De tegenprestatie was dat de NAVO zich geen centimeter naar het oosten zou uitstrekken.”

“De wens van Oekrane om lid te worden van de NAVO beschermt Oekrane niet, het bedreigt het met een grote oorlog.”


*Jeffrey Sachs, topadviseur van de VS regering en van de VN, drie dagen vr de invasie:*


Jeffrey Sachs. Foto: World Economic Forum, Flickr

“De VS zouden niet erg gelukkig zijn als Mexico zou toetreden tot een door China geleide militaire alliantie, en waren evenmin tevreden toen het Cuba van Fidel Castro zich 60 jaar geleden aansloot bij de USSR. Noch de VS noch Rusland willen het leger van de ander voor hun deur.”

“Het was roekeloos van George W Bush om in 2008 de deur open te zetten voor het NAVO-lidmaatschap van Oekrane (en Georgi).”

“Rusland is al lang bang voor invallen vanuit het westen, of die nu door Napoleon, Hitler of recentelijk de NAVO werden gepleegd.”

“Oekrane moet ernaar streven te lijken op de niet-NAVO-leden van de EU: Oostenrijk, Cyprus, Finland, Ierland, Malta en Zweden.”
_

Onze compilatie is een bewerking van een twitter-draad van Arnaud Bertrand. Een meer uitgebreide versie van deze citaten vind je hier.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...g-van-de-navo/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Heb je laatste post ook in de topic op nvdd gezet, Revisor. 

Het Westen bemoeit zich met andere landen: Irak, Syri, Libye en Oekrane ... - en veroorzaakt keer op keer rampen. Oekrane hoort thuis in dat rijtje.
Het Westen reageert heel anders op de inval van Rusland in Oekrane dan op de westerse misdaden tegen Irak, Syri en Libye en de misdaden van Saoudi-Arabi - bewapend door het westen, waaronder Engeland en Canada - tegen Yemen.
Die twee onderwerpen ga ik hierna ter sprake brengen in die topic.

Westerse politici hitsen op tot oorlog. Nederlandse media bedrijven oorlogspropaganda. Ik maak dit nu voor het eerst mee, zie het voor mn ogen gebeuren en vind het onthutsend. Zij gooien olie op het vuur en weigeren of zijn er psychisch niet toe in staat om hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid te zien.

@ Attitude: bedankt voor je goede commentaren.

Wat we op het forum doen is, _push back_ tegen de mainstream media en de politici.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Heb je laatste post ook in de topic op nvdd gezet, Revisor. 
> 
> Het Westen bemoeit zich met andere landen: Irak, Syri, Libye en Oekrane ... - en veroorzaakt keer op keer rampen. Oekrane hoort thuis in dat rijtje.
> Het Westen reageert heel anders op de inval van Rusland in Oekrane dan op de westerse misdaden tegen Irak, Syri en Libye en de misdaden van Saoudi-Arabi - bewapend door het westen, waaronder Engeland en Canada - tegen Yemen.
> Die twee onderwerpen ga ik hierna ter sprake brengen in die topic.
> 
> Westerse politici hitsen op tot oorlog. Nederlandse media bedrijven oorlogspropaganda. Ik maak dit nu voor het eerst mee, zie het voor mn ogen gebeuren en vind het onthutsend. Zij gooien olie op het vuur en weigeren of zijn er psychisch niet toe in staat om hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid te zien.
> 
> ...



Zie bij onderstaande link een overzicht van vrijwel alle regimechange, oorlogen, moorden etc..... door de USA/Westerse landen in de wereld:


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5698573

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Heb je laatste post ook in de topic op nvdd gezet, Revisor. 
> 
> Het Westen bemoeit zich met andere landen: Irak, Syri, Libye en Oekrane ... - en veroorzaakt keer op keer rampen. Oekrane hoort thuis in dat rijtje.
> Het Westen reageert heel anders op de inval van Rusland in Oekrane dan op de westerse misdaden tegen Irak, Syri en Libye en de misdaden van Saoudi-Arabi - bewapend door het westen, waaronder Engeland en Canada - tegen Yemen.
> Die twee onderwerpen ga ik hierna ter sprake brengen in die topic.
> 
> Westerse politici hitsen op tot oorlog. Nederlandse media bedrijven oorlogspropaganda. Ik maak dit nu voor het eerst mee, zie het voor mn ogen gebeuren en vind het onthutsend. Zij gooien olie op het vuur en weigeren of zijn er psychisch niet toe in staat om hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid te zien.
> 
> ...





Foto: outsidethebeltway.com

Boekrecensie - Jeremy Kuzmarov, Covert Action Magazine, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*‘Understandig the War Industry’ toont rele dimensies oorlogsmachine VS*

*Geen enkel land ter wereld heeft meer troepen, wapens, basissen over heel de wereld verspreid dan de VS. De VS alleen heeft meer militaire kracht dat de tien volgende militaire grootmachten samen en acht daarvan zijn bondgenoten. Toch worden de VS nooit als 'agressor' aangeduid in de mainstream media. Het boek 'Understanding the War Industry' van Christian Sorensen brengt de echte cijfers samen.
*
donderdag 10 december 2020 19:41

Let maar niet op die gemene beweringen van uiterst links over hoe militaire industrilen samenspannen met het Pentagon om onze economie te misvormen, onze burgers te verarmen, onze doelstellingen te perverteren, en onnodige, bloedige oorlogen uit te lokken met miljoenen slachtoffers, alleen maar om meer winst te maken.

De waarheid is nog erger dan men zich kan voorstellen, zo blijkt duidelijk uit het beklemmende boek Understanding the War Industry van Christian Sorensen.

President Dwight Eisenhower (1953-1961) noemde het een militair-industrieel complex, maar het is nu meer een militair-industrieel-parlementaircomplex, met als partners de media en de wetenschap.

Een netwerk van militaire basissen strekt zich uit tot in de verste uithoeken van de wereld, op de historische plaatsen die daarvoor het domein waren van andere imperialistische grootmachten.


Er zijn 195 landen op de wereld. De VS hebben 800 militaire basissen met 200.000 actieve soldaten in meer dan 170 landen. Foto: jacobinmag.com

Sinds de oprichting van AFRICOM1 in 2007, hebben de VS nu een steunpunt in Mali, dronebasissen in Niger, Djibouti, de Seychellen en Kenia. Er zijn ook NSA-posten2 in Ethiopi en er vliegen drones over het door oorlog verscheurde Libi en Somali.

US Special Forces trainen soldaten in meerdere Afrikaanse manden, hier in Burkina Faso. Foto:stripes.com

Het leger van de VS is een van de grootste uitstoters van ozon en andere gassen die de klimaatverandering aanjagen. Het Kyoto Protocol en het Klimaatakkoord van Parijs hebben een uitzondering gemaakt voor dit leger (toen de VS beide verdragen nog volgden). Over heel de VS zijn er meer dan 39.000 zwaar vervuilde sites, waar een toenemend aantal diersoorten uitsterven en mensen ziek worden van de toxische afval van VS-wapensystemen.

In 2018 boekten de vijf grootste oorlogsbedrijven een zakencijfer van meer dan 16 miljard dollar terwijl elke dag gemiddeld, 500.000 Amerikanen dakloos leven. Om hun obscene winsten in stand te houden geven ze miljoenen uit aan lobbying in Capitol Hill3 en strooien ze miljoenen in het rond aan campagnesteun voor de leden van het Congres.

Het meeste van dit geld ging naar aankopen en diensten van de strijdkrachten, die gigantische militaire budgetten afstempelen voor een bedrag dat hoger is dan het totaal van de tien volgende landen samen.



De Democraat Jack Reed van de staat Rhode Island is het langst zetelend lid van de Commissie Defensie van de Senaat. Hij nam karakteristiek geld aan van General Dynamics, Raytheon, Textron, Apollo Global Management (een priv-investeerder in de wapenindustrie) en van grote investeringsbanken zoals Merill Lynch en Citigroup. Hij gebruikte zijn positie om Textron aan een overheidscontract te helpen van 641 miljoen dollar voor de constructie van 1.300 clusterbommen voor Saoedi-Arabi.

Republikeins senator James Inhofe van Oklahoma is een klimaatontkenner. Hij leidde de Commissie onder president Donald Trump en heeft geld gekregen van Boeing, General Dynamics, Honeywell, Huntington-Ingalls en Orbital TK. Daarnaast kreeg hij de afgelopen 5 jaar tevens nog eens 338.000 dollar van de olie- en gasindustrie, die meeprofiteren van buitenlandse militaire acties en van de hoge militaire budgetten die Inhofe altijd enthousiast heeft gesteund.


Senator James Inhofe kreeg miljoenen dollars voor zijn verkiezingscampagnes van wapenfabrikanten en de olie-industrie. Foto: tulsaworld.com

Dit militair-industrieel complex wordt niet alleen door een corrupt congres in stand gehouden, maar ook door generaals, die hun hoge militaire post graag ruilen voor een plaatsje in de raad van bestuur van defensiebedrijven, waar ze dan gaan ijveren voor nog hogere militaire uitgaven.

James Mattis ging heel typerend van opperbevelhebber van alle strijdkrachten naar een plaats in de directie van General Dynamics, waarvoor hij tegenover het Congres onder ede getuigde dat minder geld voor defensie een bedreiging zou zijn voor de VS. Daarna werd hij in januari 2017, benoemd tot minister van defensie, waar hij toezicht hield op de stijgende wapenaankopen en het oorlogsbudget. Andere hoge ambtenaren zoals voormalig CIA-directeur John Brennan, vonden goedbetaalde jobs door nieuwe oorlogen te promoten op televisie en in door de militaire bedrijven gefinancierde ‘denktanks’.



Auteur Christian Sorensen schrijft verder dat de oorlogsindustrie eerst biljarden pompte in de strijd tegen terrorisme en nu weer Rusland en China in het vizier met de ‘Great Power Competition’. Dat gaf het Pentagon het excuus om nog meer priv-troepen, huurlingen, goederen en diensten tot vlak bij de Russische grenzen te brengen, terwijl de militaire leiding deze permanente oorlog opsmukte als aanzet tot vrede.

De regering van de VS heeft intussen de taak op zich genomen van internationale wapenverkoper.

Het Defense Security Cooperation Agency (DSCA)4 beheert op eender welke dag 14.000 militaire verkopen aan 185 landen. Daar behoren de meest onderdrukkende regimes bij van de planeet, zoals Israel, dat systematisch de Palestijnen onderdrukt met wapens van Boeing, Caterpillar, General Electric, Lockheed Martin, Motorola en Northrop Grumman, en zoals Saoedi-Arabi, dat wapens van General Dynamics en Lockheed Martin gebruikt om Jemen te verpletteren.

Van mei 2015 tot maart 2016 hebben Amerikaanse bedrijven voor 30 miljard aan goederen en diensten verkocht, onder meer aan anti-democratische bondgenoten in de Golf, zoals de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten, die de smerige oorlog in Jemen voeren en bekendstaan voor de brutale onderdrukking van dissidenten.

In het zuidelijk halfrond hebben Amerikaanse militaire en burgerlijk acties aanzienlijke schade aangericht in onder meer Honduras en Colombia. Daar hebben ze met ontbladeringsmiddelen het landschap vergiftigd terwijl paramilitaire doodseskaders terreur zaaien tegen vakbondsactivisten en al wie de linkse Fuerzas Armadas Revolucionarias de Colombia (FARC) steunt. Het FARC komt op voor herverdeling van land en welvaart.

Tabel: inthesetimes.com

Het is de VS bij wet niet toegestaan om wapens te verkopen aan regimes die door een staatsgreep aan de macht zijn gekomen. Toch is de wapenlobby er in geslaagd om de regering ervan te overtuigen dat flagrante coups zoals die in Egypte in 2013 en Oekrane in 2014 geen staatsgrepen waren. Intussen doet de wapenindustrie er alles aan om conflicten zoals in de Korea’s te laten voortduren en zo te profiteren van een eindeloze militaire status quo.

----------


## Revisor

Deze oorlogsindustrie wakkert ook voortdurend nieuwe conflicten aan via de Asia-Pivot5, die al heeft geleid tot de militaire omsingeling van China, tot uitbreiding van de NAVO tot aan de Russische grenzen en de opstelling van raketten in Polen en Roemeni, rechtstreeks gericht op Rusland. De inhuldiging van een programma voor de modernisering van kernwapens ten bedrage van 1.740 miljard dollar waard kan heel de mensheid naar de apocalyps leiden.


Lichtblauw rechts de militaire uitgaven van de VS, volgens het Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI). Tabel: sipri.org

Een van Sorensens bijdragen in zijn boek onthult hoe de oorlogsindustrie zich een progressief vernislaagje geeft met “groene initiatieven” en diversiteit onder het personeel (meer vrouwen, meer mensen van kleur).

Tijdens het bestuursmandaat van John Brennan als CIA-directeur van 2013 tot 2017 kregen Afro Amerikanen meer kansen en veel vrouwen zijn nu bedrijfsleiders. En van hen is Marilyn Henson van Lockheed Martin, die drie jaar op rij door het tijdschrift Forbes werd verkozen tot machtigste zakenvrouw. Hewsons feminisme gaat wel niet erg ver wanneer we vaststellen dat ze het Saoedische regime prijst, dat vrouwen systematisch onderdrukt en oorlogen steunt waarvan vrouwen en kinderen het slachtoffer zijn en die gezinnen vernietigen
.
In 2018 werd er een audit gehouden over de 2.700 miljard dollar bedrijfsmiddelen van het Pentagon – dat Sorensen terecht het “oorlogsdepartement” noemt. Deze audit mislukte en de boekhouders die de audit uitvoerden kwamen tot de conclusie “dat de Pentagon-boekhouding zodanig vol fouten, onregelmatigheden en tekorten zat dat een betrouwbare audit gewoon onmogelijk was”.

Franklin “Chuck” Spinney, een voormalige ambtenaar van het Pentagon, wees op de boekhoudkundige trucs waarmee het Pentagon regelmatig inflatiecijfers voor wapensystemen overdrijft. Als die inflatie dan lager uitkomt dan geschat, wordt het overschot niet teruggestort. Dit overschot wordt vervolgens gebruikt voor schimmige militaire operaties in onder andere sub-Sahara-Afrika, waar multinationals azen op de mineralenrijkdom.

De Puertoricaanse nationalistische leider Pedro Albizu Campos (1891-1965) zei ooit: “We leven in een tijdperk van de wetenschappelijke wildernis, waar alle wijsheid van wetenschap, wiskunde en fysica ingezet worden om te moorden.” Hij deed deze uitspraak voor drones bestonden, een van de favotiete producten van de oorlogsindustrie, waarmee al minstens 8.000 mensen werden gedood.

Lokale bewoners dragen de lichamen weg van burgers die omkwamen in een VS-luchtaanval in Mosoel, Irak. Foto: mintpress.com

Wat als al die genien die deze machines hebben gemaakt hun talenten aan iets nuttigers hadden besteed, zoals nieuwe vaccins, geneesmiddelen voor kanker of technieken om broeikasgassen op te vangen. De wereld zou er heel wat beter uit zien.

Een goede eerste stap om de macht van de oorlogsindustrie tegen te gaan, zou een programma van opvoeding tot vrede kunnen zijn. Dan zouden de Amerikaanse kiezers zich beter bewust worden van deze schadelijke activiteiten. Het Amerikaanse onderwijssysteem is jammer genoeg corrupt en leert kinderen van in hun prille jeugd om zich bij de status quo aan te sluiten.

Blauw rechts het aandeel van defensie in de uitgaven van de federale regering van de VS. Tabel: nationalpriorities.org

Op het hoogtepunt van de Vietnamoorlog slaagden studenten er met hun protesten in, om militair onderzoek uit de universiteiten te bannen. Dit onderzoek kwam daarna nog sterker terug door de besparingen (in het onderwijs) van de jaren 1980 en daarna als onderdeel van de “War on Terror”.

Professoren wedijveren nu voor subsidies die dienen om de militaire doeltreffendheid te verbeteren, terwijl wetenschappelijke vooruitgang, goed onderwijs en het zoeken naar waarheid worden tegengewerkt.

De onderdanigheid van de Amerikaanse academici aan deze oorlogsprofiteurs werd helemaal duidelijk toen in 2011 een befaamd instituut aan de Miami Universiteit van Ohio de naam Lockheed Martin kreeg. Het was ook veelbetekenend dat admiraal William McRaven decaan werd van de University of Texas in 2015. McRaven leidde het Joint Special Operation Command (JSOC), gespecialiseerd in de jacht op en vermoorden van terroristen.

“Understanding the War Undustry” is geen aangename literatuur, omdat de informatie zeer degelijk is en gebaseerd op grondig onderzoek. Een punt dat de auteur misschien beter had mogen benadrukken is dat deze oorlogsindustrie zijn wortels heeft in het koloniale verleden van de VS.

Toch sluit het boek aan bij de nobele traditie van klokkenluiders die de bloedige oorlogsindustrie blootlegt. Waar in de jaren 1930 deze profiteurs nog “handelaars in dood” genoemd werden, worden ze nu geerd om hun burgerzin en doneren ze geld aan grote universiteiten.
De vredesbeweging heeft nog zeer veel werk voor de boeg.

Christian Sorensen. Understanding the War Industry. Clarity Press, Atlanta, 2020. 444 pp. ISBN 978-1949762228 (Sorensen is oud-militair, onderzoeker van de oorlogsindustrie in de VS)

De recensie Wars R Us: A Review of Christian Sorensen’s New Book “Understanding the War Industry” van Jeremy Kuzmarov verscheen in CovertAction Magazine op 28 november 2020. Kuzmarov is uitgever van CovertAction Magazine en auteur van vier boeken over de Amerikaanse buitenlandse politiek, waaronder zijn nieuwste “Obama’s Unending Wars” (Clarity Press, 2019).

*Notes:*

1 Het US Africa Command is een van de elf commando’s van het VS-leger, met hoofdkwartier niet in Afrika maar in Stuttgart, Duitsland (nvdr).

2 Het National Security Agency is de grootste van alle VS-inlichtingendiensten, minder bekend maar toch groter dan de CIA. Het agentschap ontleedt vooral communicatiedata (nvdr).

3 De zetel van het VS-Congress (het Huis van Afgevaardigden en de Senaat) (nvdr).

4 Dit agentschap promoot de verkoop van VS militaire technologie aan bevriende regimes (nvdr).

5 Het ‘keerpunt Azi’ is een strategie die door president Obama werd gestart, met een verplaatsing van de Amerikaanse zeevloot naar de Chinese Zuidzee; om China tot hogere defensie-uitgaven te dwingen ten koste van hun economische investeringen, om zo de groeiende economische concurrentie van China in de regio te counteren (nvdr).
_

https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ogsmachine-vs/



Eerder in deze topic geplaatst:

_https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5698556

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Heb je laatste post ook in de topic op nvdd gezet, Revisor. 
> 
> Het Westen bemoeit zich met andere landen: Irak, Syri, Libye en Oekrane ... - en veroorzaakt keer op keer rampen. Oekrane hoort thuis in dat rijtje.
> Het Westen reageert heel anders op de inval van Rusland in Oekrane dan op de westerse misdaden tegen Irak, Syri en Libye en de misdaden van Saoudi-Arabi - bewapend door het westen, waaronder Engeland en Canada - tegen Yemen.
> Die twee onderwerpen ga ik hierna ter sprake brengen in die topic.
> 
> Westerse politici hitsen op tot oorlog. Nederlandse media bedrijven oorlogspropaganda. Ik maak dit nu voor het eerst mee, zie het voor mn ogen gebeuren en vind het onthutsend. Zij gooien olie op het vuur en weigeren of zijn er psychisch niet toe in staat om hun eigen verantwoordelijkheid te zien.
> 
> ...


In dat kader zijn de uitspraken van generaal Wesley Clark van belang, 'to clean up the old Sovjet client regimes':

----------


## tribia

Upperdeup

----------


## Olive Yao

.



Luister bijvoorbeeld eens naar wat hij zegt vanaf 1;18, en met name vanaf 1:23. 
En vanaf 2:10, en de vergelijking die hij dan maakt.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Opinie: De valse solidariteit van het Westen in de Oekranecrisis
> 
> De masculiene, opgewonden westerse veroordeling van Poetin dient snel te wordt verrijkt met realistische onderhandelingen, waarin de Navo aanbiedt de neutraliteit van Oekrane te garanderen.
> 
> (...)
> 
> De steeds terugkerende drogredenering in het debat over deze oorlog, is dat Oekrane als soevereine staat toch zelf het recht heeft te bepalen of het tot de Navo wil toetreden.
> 
> Dat is onzin. Het is uitsluitend de Navo die beslist of een land kan toetreden. De alliantie moet en kan dus wel degelijk een verschil maken. Dat is pijnlijk gezien de eerdere provocaties, maar een goede oefening in het intomen van misplaatste masculiene eerzucht.
> ...


Dit thema is in onze topics ook aan de orde.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Plenair debat Oekrane Tweede Kamer 28 februari 2022

hier te downloaden



Wat nachtrust aan opgeofferd.

Vond Baudet (FVD) het beste, omdat hij de enige is die oorzaken aan de kant van het westen benoemt, en aanvoert dat men daar rekening mee moet houden voor oplossingen.
(Had niet verwacht dat ik zoiets ooit zou opschrijven).

Van Haga vond ik ook goed.
(idem)

Andere politici negeren de voorgeschiedenis.
Ze praten veel over vrijheid en democratie. Zo weet ik nu dat Oekrane vecht voor onze vrijheid.

----------


## Revisor

Ja dat viel me op, dat ik het in dit conflict vrijwel helemaal eens ben met de rechterflank van de Nederlandse politiek.

----------


## Revisor

> Van die kadyrov en chichani valt ook weinig te volgen.. Speciale eenheden uit chichan worden ingezet als eerst om de weg vrij te maken in Oekrane voor de soldaten van poetin.. Ze noemen zich moslim maar zijn ze gauw vergeten wat de Russen niet lang geleden hebben aangedaan..
> Kadyrov met zijn prada militaire schoenen mag door de Taliban aangesproken worden..
> 
> Trouwens ook buitenlanders mogen zich melden om met Oekrainers te vechten.. Eric le Blois : dit is je kans.
> Ik denk niet dat Taliban buit Afghanistan wil sneuvelen.



...

Het cynische is dat de vaders van Kadyrovs mannen nog tegen de Russen vochten in de twee oorlogen die Moskou eind vorige eeuw begon om het opstandige Tsjetsjeni te bedwingen. Daarbij werd de hoofdstad Grozny met de grond gelijkgemaakt. Lange tijd werden de Tsjetsjenen ook opgevoed met de herinnering aan de massale deportatie in 1944, toen Sovjet-dictator Stalin de complete Tsjetsjeense bevolking liet afvoeren naar Siberi. Pas diep in de jaren vijftig kregen de overlevenden – naar schatting kwam de helft tijdens de deportatie om – toestemming terug te keren naar hun geboortegrond.

Maar onder Kadyrov is Tsjetsjeni een voorbeeld geworden van wat Poetin nu met zijn invasie ook graag van Oekrane zou willen maken: een gehoorzame vazalstaat die stevig in handen is van een door het Kremlin goedgekeurde leider. 
*
Volkshelden*

In Oekrane zijn er echter ook Tsjetsjeense strijders die aan de kant van de Oekraners vechten tegen de Russen. Bij elkaar gaat het vermoedelijk om enkele honderden, hooguit duizend strijders, verdeeld in twee Tsjetsjeense bataljons. Het Sheikh Mansur-bataljon vocht al in 2014 en 2015 vanuit de havenstad Marioepol tegen de pro-Russische separatisten in het zuidoosten van het land. Het gros van het bataljon zou nu in Kyiv zitten om de stad tegen de Russen te verdedigen.

Ook het Dzjochar Doedajev-bataljon, vernoemd naar de Tsjetsjeense president die in 1996 door een Russische raket werd gedood, nam deel aan de gevechten tegen de pro-Russische separatisten in de Donbas. Commandant Adam Osmajev en zijn vrouw Amina Okoejeva groeiden zelfs uit tot Oekraense volkshelden vanwege hun deelname aan de bloedige slag om de stad Debaltseve in begin 2015, die op een nederlaag voor de Oekraners uitliep.

Osmajev had volgens Moskou aanvankelijk plannen voor een veel persoonlijker strijd tegen de Russen. In 2012, toen de pro-Russische president Janoekovitsj nog aan de macht was in Oekrane, werd hij in Odessa opgepakt wegens plannen president Poetin te vermoorden. Het plan was een bom te planten bij de Koetoezovski-boulevard in Moskou, waarlangs Poetin altijd naar het Kremlin rijdt. Bij de voorbereidingen voor de aanslag in Odessa zou er iets mis zijn gegaan: een van de samenzweerders kwam daarbij om het leven.

Rusland eiste de uitlevering van Osmajev, maar hij kwam vrij na de val van Janoekovitsj. Sindsdien maken de Russen jacht op hem. In 2017 kwam zijn vrouw om het leven, toen hun auto bij Kyiv onder vuur werd genomen.

Na het begin van de Russische invasie in Oekrane riep Osmajev Tsjetsjeense moeders op YouTube op om hun zonen tegen te houden als zij zich willen aansluiten bij de Russen. ‘Bent u vergeten dat dit rijk jullie naar Siberi heeft gestuurd?’, vroeg hij.

...

https://www.volkskrant.nl/nieuws-ach...land~bfb0ba80/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Let op de taal en de toon in de _mainstream_ media.




> Maar onder Kadyrov is Tsjetsjeni een voorbeeld geworden van wat Poetin nu met zijn invasie ook graag van Oekrane zou willen maken: een gehoorzame vazalstaat die stevig in handen is van een door het Kremlin goedgekeurde leider.


Over door de VS genstalleerde dictators en gewelddadige _regime change_ wordt niet zo geschreven. Dan schrijven media de woorden 'vrijheid' en 'democratie'.

Dat is Poetins grootste vergissing: hij had _freedom & democracy_ moeten roepen, en zijn soldaten _freedom fighters_ moeten noemen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> Let op de taal en de toon in de _mainstream_ media.
> 
> Over door de VS genstalleerde dictators en gewelddadige _regime change_ wordt niet zo geschreven. Dan schrijven media de woorden 'vrijheid' en 'democratie'.
> 
> Dat is Poetins grootste vergissing: hij had _freedom & democracy_ moeten roepen, en zijn soldaten _freedom fighters_ moeten noemen.


Verbeter de wereld en......

Over welke dictators heb je het?

Puberaal gezwets! Naast de duizenden doden die er al zijn gevallen, wordt de materile schade in Oekrane nu al geschat op 100 miljard. En dit gedoe kan nog weken, zo niet langer duren.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Let op de taal en de toon in de _mainstream_ media.
> 
> 
> 
> Over door de VS genstalleerde dictators en gewelddadige _regime change_ wordt niet zo geschreven. Dan schrijven media de woorden 'vrijheid' en 'democratie'.
> 
> Dat is Poetins grootste vergissing: hij had _freedom & democracy_ moeten roepen, en zijn soldaten _freedom fighters_ moeten noemen.


...
"Meer dan dat, put Poetins claim om op te komen voor minderheden in de Donbas uit een nu welbekend draaiboek van 'humanitaire' interventie."

Volgens Broder:

_De constatering dat degenen die Irak, Libi en Joegoslavi hebben verwoest, hem niet kunnen veroordelen, is geen oefening in "twee-kantenisme". Mensen als Blair, Clinton, Trump en Poetin hebben vaak aan dezelfde kant gestaan, door materile samenwerking in de oorlog tegen het terrorisme (War on Terror) en in hun gemeenschappelijke ondermijning van het internationale recht dat zij allen beweren hoog te houden. Keer op keer heeft Washington een bondgenootschap gesloten met despoten, hen vervolgens als onbetrouwbaar beschouwd en daarna militaire offensieven tegen hen gelanceerd die er alleen maar in slaagden chaos te verspreiden. Links heeft de plicht zich deze rampen te herinneren en te voorkomen dat ze zich in het heden herhalen.

_Ackerman, ondertussen, beweerde dat zolang het Amerikaanse leger op de hele wereld bommen werpt, "er over geschreven moet worden, vooral omdat er nooit meer dan sporadische Amerikaanse verslaggeving over de Somali oorlog is geweest. Er moet nu over geschreven worden omdat het nu gebeurd is.""Dat wil niet zeggen of impliceren dat berichtgeving over Oekrane ongepast is," voegde hij eraan toe. "Er is een Russische aanval op Oekrane en daar moet verslag van worden gedaan. In plaats daarvan stel ik dat de aanhoudende verschrikkingen van een langdurige oorlog er evenveel toe doen als de nieuwe verschrikkingen van een nieuwe oorlog._
...


_https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5706613

----------


## Revisor

> .
> Let op de taal en de toon in de _mainstream_ media.
> 
> 
> 
> Over door de VS genstalleerde dictators en gewelddadige _regime change_ wordt niet zo geschreven. Dan schrijven media de woorden 'vrijheid' en 'democratie'.
> 
> Dat is Poetins grootste vergissing: hij had _freedom & democracy_ moeten roepen, en zijn soldaten _freedom fighters_ moeten noemen.




 11 september 1973. Foto: Library of the Chilean National Congress/Public Domain

Joe Lauria, Scheerpost, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Drie types ‘regime change’, made in USA

De VS hebben een uitzonderlijke roeping op deze aarde die hen onderscheidt van alle grootmachten ooit. Zij hebben enkel de goddelijke taak om democratie en vrijheid over de aarde te verspreiden. Deze zelflovende retoriek heeft het VS-imperium gemeen met alle imperia in de geschiedenis. Amerikaans onafhankelijk onderzoeksjournalist Joe Lauria vat de drie geijkte methodes van de VS samen waarmee ze die roeping waarmaken.*

dinsdag 15 februari 2022 12:54 

*Spread the love*

De VS hebben een lange en goed gedocumenteerde historiek van illegaal omverwerping van regeringen in andere landen om hun imperium uit te bouwen. Daarin tekenen zich drie door Washington veelvuldig toegepaste manieren af om regime change te veroorzaken.
*
1. Regime change van bovenaf*

Als een (volgens de VS) ongewenste leider democratisch verkozen is en de steun van het volk geniet, werkt de CIA samen met elitegroepen, bijvoorbeeld het leger, om die omver te werpen – soms door die te (laten) vermoorden.

Een voorbeeld hiervan was de allereerste door de CIA ondersteunde staatsgreep. Op 30 maart 1949 − het agentschap bestond nauwelijks 18 maanden − bracht de Syrische legerofficier Husni al-Zaim verkozen president Shukri al-Kuwatli ten val.


Guatemalteeks dictator Rios Montt op bezoek bij Ronald Reagan in het Witte Huis. Van alle dictators na de afzetting van president rbenz was hij de meest gruwelijke. President Reagan loofde zijn “inzet voor vrijheid en democratie”. Foto: Public Domain

De CIA wipte in 1954 de verkozen president Jacobo rbenz van Guatemala en liet hem vervangen door een militaire dictator.

In 1961 werd de Congolese president Patrice Lumumba vermoord met behulp van de CIA1, precies drie dagen voor de inauguratie van president John F. Kennedy, die voorstander was om Lumumba vrij te laten. Zo kwam de militair Mobutu Sese Seko aan de macht.

In 1973 steunden de VS de Chileense generaal Augusto Pinochet die de democratisch verkozen socialistische president Salvador Allende afzette, die vervolgens ombracht en nadien een militaire dictatuur oplegde. Het werd een van de vele militaire dictaturen die in die periode door toedoen van de VS in het Latijns-Amerika werden genstalleerd in het kader van ‘Operation Condor’ van de CIA.
*
2. Regime change van onderuit*

Als het doelwit een regering is die te maken krijgt met echte onrust onder de bevolking, zullen de VS die aanwakkeren en verder organiseren als middel om de leider, verkozen of niet, te wippen.

Een voorbeeld zijn de anticommunistische protesten van 1958-1959 in Kerala, India, die in de deelstaat gesteund werden door de Congrespartij en de katholieke kerk en leidden tot de afzetting van de verkozen communistische regering. Deze protestbeweging werd gefinancierd door de CIA.

President Nixon ontving in 1973 de sjah van Iran. Zijn geheime politie SAVAK kreeg van Amnesty International de eretitel van meest wreedaardige folterregime op aarde. Foto: Richard Nixon Foundation/Public Domain

De staatsgreep die in 1953 in Iran de democratisch verkozen eerste minister Mohammad Mosaddegh omverwierp, was een samengaan van een beweging van onderuit (met door de CIA en de Britse veiligheidsdienst MI6 gesteunde straatprotesten) en een beweging van bovenaf (conservatieve clerus en het leger) om komaf te maken met de democratie en terug te keren naar de monarchie van de sjah.

De door de VS gesteunde staatsgreep van 2014 in Oekrane is het meest recente voorbeeld van hoe de VS oprecht volksprotest inpalmen om de val te regelen van een verkozen president, die in dit geval door de OVSE (Organisatie voor Veiligheid en Samenwerking in Europa) was erkend2.
*
3. Regime change door militaire interventie*

Indien een staatsgreep niet haalbaar is, grijpen de VS naar indirecte of directe militaire interventie. Een van de oudste voorbeelden is het Amerikaanse expeditieleger dat in 1918 tijdens de burgeroorlog Rusland binnenviel in een poging de nieuwe bolsjewistische regering omver te werpen.

Recenter in 1983, viel het VS-leger Grenada binnen om de marxistische president omver te werpen en in 1989 Panama om voormalig CIA-medewerker Manuel Noriega omver te werpen.

Interview van Brits journalist Robert Fisk met de toen nog geerde ‘vrijheidsstrijder’ Osama Bin Laden.

De belangrijkste recente voorbeelden van directe militaire invasie om regimes omver te werpen zijn de Amerikaanse invasies in Afghanistan in 2001 en Irak in 2003. Indirecte militaire interventie is er in de proxy-oorlog4 die de VS in de jaren 1980 met de Contra’s tegen Nicaragua voerde en in de jihadistische oorlog tegen het Syrische regime van 2011 tot op heden.
*
Niet vanuit het niets*

Meestal leggen de VS vooraf economische sancties op, om het doelwit te verzwakken en murw te maken. Bij niet-militaire interventies verzinnen ze de regime change niet helemaal uit het niets. De VS werken mee met een al bestaande onvrede met de overheid die leeft onder de bevolking, bij het leger of bij een andere elite. Ze buiten die uit, leiden mensen op, financieren en organiseren het protest, maar creren het niet.

Met andere woorden, in het geval van regime change zonder invasie of bezetting is het niet f Amerikaanse inmenging f oprechte onrust. Het is bijna altijd de twee.


Demonstranten op het centrale Parelplein in de hoofdstad Manamah van Bahrein in 2011. Bloedig onderdrukt door het regime met behulp van de Britse MI6 en de CIA. De oproerpolitie wordt nog steeds opgeleid door Britse experten in crowd control. Foto: bahrain. viwbook.com/CC BY-SA 3:0

Sommige dingen liggen gewoon voor de hand: er bestaan ook legitieme volksopstanden die de VS niet oppikken, omdat die ingaan tegen de belangen van Washington of van Amerika’s clinten, zoals het geval was in Bahrein in 2010-2011.

In die gevallen zullen de VS veeleer deze afwijkende meningen de kop indrukken van (zoals ze overigens in eigen land ook met plezier doen).

_Dit is de vertaling door Hilde Baccarne van het eerste deel van het artikel The Three Types of US ‘Regime Change’. Het tweede deel kan je hier vinden. Joe Lauria is hoofdredacteur van Consortium News en voormalig VN-correspondent voor The Wall Street Journal, Boston Globe en talrijke andere kranten. Hij was onderzoeksjournalist voor de Sunday Times of London en begon zijn professionele carrire als 19-jarige freelancer voor The New York Times._
*
Notes:*

1 Voor hun opdracht kwam de CIA uiteindelijk iets te laat. De Belgen waren hen voor. Lees daarover het boek van Ludo De Witte. De moord op Lumumba. Kritak, Leuven, heruitgave 2020, 366 pp. ISBN 9789401471466. Nog altijd de moeite waard (nvdr).

2 En door de EU, die de verkiezing van Janoekovitsj in 2010 als fair en transparant had goedgekeurd (nvdr).

3 Door zijn overlijden is er nooit een rechtszaak begonnen tegen Milošević door het Joegoslavi-Tribunaal (ICTY). In de media werd hij jarenlang aangewezen als de grote misdadiger in het uiteenvallen van Joegoslavi. In het vonnis dat de Bosnisch-Servische leider Radovan Karadžić wl veroordeelde voor genocide, werd Milošević in een randbemerking (na zijn dood) vrijgesproken van verdenking. Daarmee verloste het ICTY zich van het onaangename vooruitzicht dat Milošević zou worden vrijgesproken als hij in leven was gebleven. Het ICTY was nog tijdens zijn leven tot de vaststelling gekomen dat ze tegen hem geen zaak hard konden maken. Milošević was dan wel een brute machtspoliticus zoals vele anderen, hij heeft echter nooit bevelen gegeven tot massamoorden. Hij was een cynische opportunist maar te sluw om zich daartoe te verlagen. Het onderzoek van het ICTY wees bovendien uit dat hij nauwelijks enige controle had over de fanatieke Bosnische Servische milities en meermaals geprotesteerd heeft tegen hun slachtpartijen, omdat hij ten eerste goed besefte wat de juridische repercussies zouden zijn n omdat hij ten tweede inzag dat die slachtpartijen zijn strijd voor een sterk Servi alleen maar ondermijnden (nvdr).

4 ‘War by proxy’ betekent letterlijk ‘oorlog via verwante’. Bedoeld is dat de VS indirecte oorlog voert via financiering en logistieke ondersteuning van andere plaatselijke legers of milities inzet voor zijn militaire doelstellingen. Die tactiek heeft soms zeer nefaste gevolgen, zoals de bewapening, training en wapens die de VS leverden aan fanatieke groeperingen in Afghanistan tijdens de bezetting door de Sovjet-Unie, die zich daarna 20 jaar lang tegen de VS keerden toen de VS het land bezette. Niet gestoord door enige historische inzichten bewapenen de VS nu groeperingen met dezelfde ideologie als de Taliban en Al Qaida in Syri. Wat dat wordt als deze eventueel Syri zouden veroveren laat zich raden (nvdr).


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...e-made-in-usa/

----------


## Bart.NL

Het Westen heeft niet de morele autoriteit om de anderen de maat te nemen, maar doet wel alsof dat zo is. Poetin is een oorlogsmisdadiger, dus je kunt gaan roepen dat hij berecht moet worden, maar dan kunnen westerse oorlogsmisdadigers zoals Bush ook niet vrijuit gaan.

Liberale democratie slaat aan in gebieden die traditioneel niet tot de westerse cultuursfeer behoren. Het is niet alleen een succes in Oekrane, maar ook Zuid Korea, Taiwan, en Hong Kong.

Dat suggereert dat China en Rusland ook succesvolle liberale democratien kunnen zijn, maar de leiders aldaar willen er niet aan. Als we deze discussie in Rusland zouden voeren zoals wij die nu doen, dan is dat 15 jaar strafkamp voor een ieder.

Maar arrogantie van het Westen kan evengoed WO III veroorzaken als paniek bij Poetin.

----------


## mrz

Ik wil niet al teveel zeggen hier, maar is Putin met zijn agiteren tegen de "Nazi's" niet gewoon een wanklank over de filmindustrie die hele westen verziekt na je werk op de bank naar moord en doodslag kijken. Niet alleen kijk je naar een machine (tv) maar ook nog eens naar middeleeuwse emoties en energieen. Focking nonsens in de 21e eeuw!!!! !!

En nu live moord en doodslag in een land binnen Europa. Koekje van eigen deeg voor het hypocriete westen.

Maargoed. Ik maak ook muziek dus ik ben part of the amusementsindustrie. Al ben ik tegen kinderen hersenspoelen met netflix moord en doodslag normaal en wargames waar ze in de middeleeuwen vast heel blij mee waren (...)

Gitaarmuziekje:

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-g...347-18-03-2022

Niet al te vrolijk, want ik vindt de oorlog in Oekraine ook niet leuk!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Oiseau

Ik las : NDB heeft alleen maar 200 miljoen aan Russisch vermogen in het kader van.... Kunnen bevriezen (( tot nu toe).. De Belgen 10 miljard?!

Ik dacht: wat gek! De Belg is minder gek dan wat de Nederlander in mij denkt.

En ik maar denken dat Zuidas in Amsterdam een Russisch paradijs is..

Straks gaat men erachter komen dat onder gevluchte Oekrainers rijker zij dan wat wij denken. " De Russen zijn niet gek en zullen rijke gevluchte Oekrainers hun centen tievertrouwen* in theorie best mogelijk.. Uit boosheid zou de Rus zoiets bedenken. 

De eerste die vluchten zijn de rijken en de thuisblijvers hebben niet veel te verliezen. Putin zou bij vluchten alles kwijt raken.

Putin is westers als het maar kan maar geef hier geen ruchtbaarheid aan want dan zouden veel nieuwe Oekrainers beus worden.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Het Westen heeft niet de morele autoriteit om de anderen de maat te nemen, maar doet wel alsof dat zo is. Poetin is een oorlogsmisdadiger, dus je kunt gaan roepen dat hij berecht moet worden, maar dan kunnen westerse oorlogsmisdadigers zoals Bush ook niet vrijuit gaan.
> 
> Liberale democratie slaat aan in gebieden die traditioneel niet tot de westerse cultuursfeer behoren. Het is niet alleen een succes in Oekrane, maar ook Zuid Korea, Taiwan, en Hong Kong.
> 
> Dat suggereert dat China en Rusland ook succesvolle liberale democratien kunnen zijn, maar de leiders aldaar willen er niet aan. Als we deze discussie in Rusland zouden voeren zoals wij die nu doen, dan is dat 15 jaar strafkamp voor een ieder.
> 
> Maar arrogantie van het Westen kan evengoed WO III veroorzaken als paniek bij Poetin.


Daarmee rijst dan de volgende kwestie.

Hoe kan de weg naar democratie voor die landen het beste verlopen?
Dienen andere landen zich daarmee te bemoeien, en zo ja hoe?

Mijn persoonlijke mening: ethisch ga ik uit van 'universele sympathie'. (Daarbij baseer ik me op de filosoof David Hume en de ethische leer van utilitarisme). Daarom vind ik dat alle mensen op de wereld een klein beetje verantwoordelijk zijn voor alle andere mensen. Dus moeten we mensen elders in de wereld helpen.

Aan de andere kant, wanneer westerse politici zich met andere landen bemoeien, leidt dat steevast tot een fiasco.
(De enige profiteur is de wapenindustrie).

Dus zeg het maar, Bart. Wat zou jij doen?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik las : NDB heeft alleen maar 200 miljoen aan Russisch vermogen in het kader van.... Kunnen bevriezen (( tot nu toe).. De Belgen 10 miljard?!
> 
> Ik dacht: wat gek! De Belg is minder gek dan wat de Nederlander in mij denkt.
> 
> En ik maar denken dat Zuidas in Amsterdam een Russisch paradijs is..
> 
> Straks gaat men erachter komen dat onder gevluchte Oekrainers rijker zij dan wat wij denken. " De Russen zijn niet gek en zullen rijke gevluchte Oekrainers hun centen tievertrouwen* in theorie best mogelijk.. Uit boosheid zou de Rus zoiets bedenken. 
> 
> De eerste die vluchten zijn de rijken en de thuisblijvers hebben niet veel te verliezen. Putin zou bij vluchten alles kwijt raken.
> ...


Ja, en voor die Zuidas worden nu opeens maatregelen genomen. Eerder was het geen probleem en wrongen regeringen zich in bochten om te ontkennen dat Nederland een belasting- en claimparadijs is.

Trouwens, die russische oligarchen he, hoe zijn die er eigenlijk gekomen? Hoe is de _economische regime change_ rond 1990 verlopen?

Het westen heeft een hoofdrol gespeeld bij de _economische regime change_ naar kapitalisme in Rusland. De economie is radicaal geprivatiseerd. Daarbij werden staatsbedrijven die vele tientallen miljarden waard waren voor grijpstuivers afgestoten aan een paar dozijn particulieren die de oligarchten werden. (Kenmerk van kapitalisme: gemeenschappelijke kosten, private baten).

Dit was toepassing van de shock doctrine, aanbevolen door de kapitalistische raddraaier M. Friedman, en beschreven door Naomi Klein in _The shock doctrine_ hoofdstuk 11 en 12. Dit boek is een aanrader (is vertaald).

----------


## knuppeltje

> Trouwens, die russische oligarchen he, hoe zijn die er eigenlijk gekomen? Hoe is de _economische regime change_ rond 1990 verlopen?
> 
> Het westen heeft een hoofdrol gespeeld bij de _economische regime change_ naar kapitalisme in Rusland.


Heel simpel, eigenlijk veel te simpel. Nadat Gorbatshof, terug van de gijzeling die hij, en zijn gezin, had ondergaan nadat een stel louche hardliners binnen de Russische topfiguren in de politiek, die de perestrojka en glasnost niet zagen zitten, een coupe hadden gepleegd, was hij niet in staat om de dan ineens heel populaire Jeltsin te stoppen, die vervolgens die de macht greep.
Ondanks dat Gorbatshov de Sovjet-Unie, zij het gemoderniseerd, wilde behouden, lukte hem dat niet. 
Jeltsin richtte samen met een paar andere regeringleiders van een aantal van die eerdere Sovjetrepublieken het GOS op. 
Poetin heeft vanaf het begin af aan het uiteenvallen van het Sovjetrijk, met Rusland als dominante leider daarvan, niet kunnen verteren. 

Jeltsin was een alcoholverslaafde die met rasse schreden begon te privatiseren. Dat werd een massale uitverkoop van bedrijven aan vriendjes tegen spotprijzen, of kwamen die vriendjes aan die bedrijven door afpersing en onteigening, gesteund door door de dan zeer corrupte overheid. Vervolgens werd het een steeds grotere economische en politieke chaos en crisis onder Jeltsin. 
Poetin is, ondanks de economische vooruitgang onder hem, met de uitverkoop doorgegaan. 

Maar lees Anna Politofskaia, die heeft daarover een en ander in een van haar boeken uit de doeken gedaan.

Nu bedreigt Poetin zijn oligarchische vrienden met hel en verdoemenis, wegens vermeende ontrouw. Het kan verkeren, zei Brero. 

Dat is echt je reinste speculatieve onzin. Lees je voortaan beter in, bijvoorbeeld door het lezen van Anna Politovskaia.

----------


## mrz

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Branded_(2012_film)




> In early 1980s Soviet Union, young Misha Galkin looks up at the night sky and sees the stars shift into a cow-shaped constellation which turns to look at him. Moments later, he is struck by lightning. A woman who examines him after comments that he will have an interesting life. Over the following years, Misha uses his natural skills to become an important marketing executive, receiving his big break when he meets Bob Gibbons, an American hired to spread Western brands in post-Communist Russia. When Bob's niece, Abby, visits from America, she and Misha begin a relationship against Bob's wishes. They discuss the history of modern marketing, which Misha claims was invented by Vladimir Lenin, and Communism as the first true global brand.


Wat het westen doet.... Marketing. Ik bedoel als je spanning wilt ga je maar parachutespringen boven Chernobyl. Beetje lam als je daar tv voor nodig hebt. Weet niet of het zo is maar vond dat moderne marketing door lenin bedacht is geniaal. haha! De amerikanen zijn tegen het communisme terwijl het kapitalisme de reclameshit gejat heeft van de russen. We zijn allemaal op onze pik getrapt met de oorlog, praat het niet goed. Maar je kunt ook parachutespringen.....

End.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Daarmee rijst dan de volgende kwestie.
> 
> Hoe kan de weg naar democratie voor die landen het beste verlopen?
> Dienen andere landen zich daarmee te bemoeien, en zo ja hoe?
> 
> Mijn persoonlijke mening: ethisch ga ik uit van 'universele sympathie'. (Daarbij baseer ik me op de filosoof David Hume en de ethische leer van utilitarisme). Daarom vind ik dat alle mensen op de wereld een klein beetje verantwoordelijk zijn voor alle andere mensen. Dus moeten we mensen elders in de wereld helpen.
> 
> Aan de andere kant, wanneer westerse politici zich met andere landen bemoeien, leidt dat steevast tot een fiasco.
> (De enige profiteur is de wapenindustrie).
> ...


Je kunt je beter afvragen, wat kan ik doen?

Het probleem ligt dieper: zolang er fundamentele verschillen van inzicht zijn, dreigt er oorlog, en daar spint de wapenindustrie garen bij.

Voor de rest verwijs ik naar deze discussie:

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...heory-war.html




> Ik probeer te begrijpen hoe de geschiedenis werkt. Het kan nuttig zijn om te denken vanuit de dialectiek van Hegel, die stelt dat er een ideenstrijd is die tot oorlog kan leiden. 
> 
> De ideenstrijd heeft zich voornamelijk in Europa afgespeeld, wat leidde een groepje ideologien vanuit de Europese verlichting. Als 'survival of the fittest' van toepassing is op ideen die uit een strijd naar voren komen, dan zijn de [overlevende] Europese ideen mogelijk superieur, en zullen ze mensen mogelijk meer aanspreken dan ideen uit Rusland of China.


Ik heb niet veel invloed op het grotere geheel, maar waarschijnlijk trekt iemand aan alle touwtjes, en wel een voor christenen en moslims bekende figuur. Deze wereld is vermoedelijk een virtual reality voor iemands persoonlijke vermaak.

Nu kan ik wel herhalen dat een verwijzing naar de einddatum van WO I stond op het nummerbord van de auto waarin aartshertog Franz Ferdinand werd vermoord, maar kennelijk lukt het veel mensen niet om hieruit de meest voor de hand liggende conclusie te trekken.

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/histo...-car-27381052/

Als je een oorlog kunt laten eindigen op de dag die jij wil, heb je volledige controle over iedereen en alles. De echte wereld zijn wij waarschijnlijk niet. Dus de vraag kan beter zijn, waar wil de eigenaar van deze wereld met ons naar toe? Laten we er het beste maar van hopen.

----------


## Oiseau

Die Putin oogt mysterieus zelfverzekerd ( de kans is groot dat afspraken zijn gemaakt en hij weet waaraan hij begonnen is en met welke doel of is dit aanloop naar een III WO?!)




- Wat nog opvalt is wat China met Amerika communiceert en wat China helder nu zegt overv acties van de NATO van de laatste jaren.. China voelt dat zij in het visie is? En daarom op haar hoede en wil Rusland niet kwijt? 

- Wat ook opvalt is dat Zlensky oproep doet op Isralisch volk want hij wil gewoon Isral bewegen om tegen Rusland te zijn.. 
Wat heeft Oekrane met Isral ? Oekrane was in 10 e/11e eeuw een Joodse imperium? 
Oekrane hadden de Russen toen veroverd en geannexeerd? 
- nieuwe wapens en satellieten worden nu gebruikt in Oekrane, mdia oorlog, financieel oorlog... Noem maar op.. 
Alles wijst op groot oefening op wat nog komen moet.. 

Iets groots is gaande.

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik heb nog wat info opgezocht over het Azov bataljon, want ik wist er het fijne ook niet van:

https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/ultr...epol~b347b1b8/

https://www.vrt.be/vrtnws/nl/2022/03...-het-oekraien/

De neonazi's zijn een randverschijnsel. Het maakt uiteraard wel een vreemde indruk als een land een dergelijke groep opneemt in het leger.

Een mogelijke verklaring is dat zij de enige groep waren die Russen in 2014 een nederlaag toebrachten en daarom een heldenstatus hebben.

----------


## Revisor

> Ik heb nog wat info opgezocht over het Azov bataljon, want ik wist er het fijne ook niet van:
> 
> https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/ultr...epol~b347b1b8/
> 
> https://www.vrt.be/vrtnws/nl/2022/03...-het-oekraien/
> 
> De neonazi's zijn een randverschijnsel. Het maakt uiteraard wel een vreemde indruk als een land een dergelijke groep opneemt in het leger.
> 
> Een mogelijke verklaring is dat zij de enige groep waren die Russen in 2014 een nederlaag toebrachten en daarom een heldenstatus hebben.




Om landen van een imperium af te snoepen wordt vaak het nationalisme gebruikt. Zie Ottomaanse rijk. Voor de creatie van een *natiestaat* is het nationalisme een gewild instrument om de eigen cultuur, taal, religie en volk (nieuw) leven in te blazen. Zoook Oekraine, voor deze nieuw staat moet men een collectief gemeenschappelijk verhaal en/of mythe hebben. Het nationalisme is dus een instrument om een natiestaat te creeren. Zo maakten de Russen zich zorgen om het afschaffen van het Russisch door Oekraine.

(Extreem-) rechts en nationalisten worden meestal door de Amerikaanse geheime dienst gebruikt als voorhoede en stoottroepen om de linkse/socialistische/communistische bewegingen etc.. aan te pakken. 

In de islamitische landen gebruiken ze meestal conservatieve islamitische groeperingen en/of jihadisten. In Turkije als seculier land hebben ze de rechtse grijze wolven gebruikt.

----------


## Bart.NL

Verdeel en heers, heet dat. Zo probeert Rusland in de Europese Unie en de Verenigde Staten te stoken met behulp van nationalisme (en zelfs nazisme). Maar wie met vuur speelt, brandt een keer zijn handen. Een multipolaire wereld is zeer instabiel. In 1914 ging het al eens goed mis.

----------


## Revisor

> Verdeel en heers, heet dat. Zo probeert Rusland in de Europese Unie en de Verenigde Staten te stoken met behulp van nationalisme (en zelfs nazisme). Maar wie met vuur speelt, brandt een keer zijn handen. Een multipolaire wereld is zeer instabiel. In 1914 ging het al eens goed mis.


Ik geef je een verklaring voor de rol en acceptatie van extreem rechts in de Oekrainse regering. Ik dacht dat je dat niet kon thuisbrengen.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Ik geef je een verklaring voor de rol en acceptatie van extreem rechts in de Oekrainse regering. Ik dacht dat je dat niet kon thuisbrengen.


Ik heb al eerder een uitleg gegeven. De hongersnood in de jaren '30 heeft mogelijk ook een rol gespeeld. Er was een aanzienlijke mate van collaboratie met de Duitsers omdat Stalin de Oekraners heeft laten verhongeren. Vandaar dat er latente nazi sympathien kunnen zijn geweest. Dus dat zou ook mede verklaren waarom dit gebeurt.

Simpele verklaringen alsof alleen maar een werk is van de CIA, schiet je niet veel mee op. Dat de CIA dit sponsort, zou mij niet verbazen. Azov lijkt te zijn begonnen als een groepje hooligans. Toen ze de strijd aan wilden binden met de Russen, kan de CIA ze wapens en training gegeven hebben (via tussenpersonen uiteraard, zodat het niet opvalt).

----------


## Revisor

> Om landen van een imperium af te snoepen wordt vaak het nationalisme gebruikt. Zie Ottomaanse rijk. Voor de creatie van een *natiestaat* is het nationalisme een gewild instrument om de eigen cultuur, taal, religie en volk (nieuw) leven in te blazen. Zoook Oekraine, voor deze nieuw staat moet men een collectief gemeenschappelijk verhaal en/of mythe hebben. Het nationalisme is dus een instrument om een natiestaat te creeren. Zo maakten de Russen zich zorgen om het afschaffen van het Russisch door Oekraine.
> 
> (Extreem-) rechts en nationalisten worden meestal door de Amerikaanse geheime dienst gebruikt als voorhoede en stoottroepen om de linkse/socialistische/communistische bewegingen etc.. aan te pakken. 
> 
> In de islamitische landen gebruiken ze meestal conservatieve islamitische groeperingen en/of jihadisten. In Turkije als seculier land hebben ze de rechtse grijze wolven gebruikt.



*United States and NATO inspired 'psychological warfare operations' against the 'Kurdish communist threat' in Turkey

Desmond Fernandes and Iskender Ozden1*

The sheer extent to which the United States and the North Atlantic Treaty Organisation (NATO) have been responsible for consciously and structurally providing aid, training and technical expertise to Turkish contra-guerrilla death squads, repressive state forces and far right fascist groups makes for chilling reading. In pursuit of US governmental and NATO Cold War and post Cold War agendas, secretive and often publicly unaccountable initiatives have been undertaken in order to organise, protect and support repressive and anti-democratic Turkish state military mechanisms in their targeting actions against the internal 'communist threat'. The internal 'communist threat', observes Chomsky, is "used here in the technical sense (which) has (been) assumed in American political discourse, referring to labour leaders, peasant organisers ... organising self-help groups, and anyone who has the 'wrong' priorities and thus gets in our way."2 Kurdish 'nationalist' and/or pro-democratic/pro-socialist movements which have sought to defend peoples' labour and human/cultural/political rights within the region, and/or query the 'colonial/neo-colonial/pro-NATO/repressive' orientation of the militarised Turkish state, have similarly been targeted as 'communist threats'.
...

Despite being aware of such atrocities, US-NATO funding, active training and protection of racist and fascist, genocidal, anti-Kurdish psychological warfare teams and militias continued. One such militia was "the CIA/drug-linked terror gang known as the Grey Wolves," the "paramilitary arm" of the National Action Party (NAP/MHP).
...

As Kendal has clarified, "the NAP is violently and militantly anti-Kurdish ... The liquidation of the Kurds is thus an integral part of their agenda."48

Investigative research by Celik has uncovered the following details: "The intelligence services of (NATO ally) Germany and other European countries ... protected the NAP/MHP,"49 despite being fully aware of the ideological slant and character of the organisation. "This protection continues to this day. The CIA openly protected the NAP/MHP in Germany ... One of the 'protectors' was the CIA man Ruzi Nazar," who had previously "collaborated with German Nazi occupation forces in the Second World War ... NAP/MHP militants were used in hundreds of murders, became very professional, and were used by the CIA in international terrorism."50
...
CIA inspired support for the NAP and Grey Wolves' objectionable and murderous activities has been detailed in a number of investigative reports. Brodhead, Friel and Herman, for example, draw upon a number of reports which detail the way in which "Frank Terpil, the CIA agent and international arms dealer, had supplied the NAP and the Grey Wolves with weapons and explosives in the mid 1970's"106 to proceed with their terrorist 'activities'. These activities, Kendal and Celik  observe, had resulted in the murder of over 200 Kurdish and Turkish 'leftist' students by 1978, as well as a number of trade unionists, teachers and influential thinkers.107 NAP, in return for this type of 'psychological warfare support' in its anti-Kurdish and 'anti-communist' offensives, had, not unexpectedly, "pledg(ed) to abide by accords with international organisations like NATO."108

It should additionally be noted that Grey Wolves fascist paramilitary groups, which were engaged in terrorist actions against Kurdish community groups and 'Kurdish/Leftist activists', were further encouraged to forge active and collaborative operational links with the Anti-Bolshevik Bloc of Nations, another CIA backed 'anti-communist/anti-radical' coalition led by former fascist World War Two collaborators from Eastern Europe.109 Colleagues of Turkes were, equally disturbingly, placed in control of a Turkish chapter of the World Anti-Communist League (WACL), "an umbrella group that functioned as a cat's paw for US intelligence" and US psychological warfare operations "in Latin America, Southwest Asia and other Cold War battlegrounds."110

...


https://www.variant.org.uk/12texts/Fernandes.html

----------


## Bart.NL

Ook hier weet ik de details niet van, maar ik meen me te herinneren dat de Koerden ook terroristische aanslagen pleegden. Dus als je je in een conflict verdiept, moet je beginnen met de standpunten en de motivaties van de betrokken partijen, en vanuit daar hun handelen verklaren.

Turkije wil niets weten van Koerdische onafhankelijkheid en onderdrukte de Koerden daarom. Dit is een feit dat op zichzelf staat. Het is niet dat de NAVO dit veroorzaakt. Socialisme ging vaak samen met nationalisme in veel onafhankelijkheidsbewegingen.

Dus die tegenstelling nationalisme-socialisme zie ik niet zo. Jij hebt een bepaalde ideologische bril. Een historicus zou een conflict op een andere manier analyseren. Als je een conflict zou willen oplossen, helpt de ideologische bril ook niet echt. Daar laat ik het maar even bij.

----------


## Revisor

> Ook hier weet ik de details niet van, maar ik meen me te herinneren dat de Koerden ook terroristische aanslagen pleegden. Dus als je je in een conflict verdiept, moet je beginnen met de standpunten en de motivaties van de betrokken partijen, en vanuit daar hun handelen verklaren.
> 
> Turkije wil niets weten van Koerdische onafhankelijkheid en onderdrukte de Koerden daarom. Dit is een feit dat op zichzelf staat. Het is niet dat de NAVO dit veroorzaakt. Socialisme ging vaak samen met nationalisme in veel onafhankelijkheidsbewegingen.
> 
> Dus die tegenstelling nationalisme-socialisme zie ik ook niet zo. Jij hebt een bepaalde ideologische bril. Een historicus zou een conflict op een andere manier analyseren. Als je een conflict zou willen oplossen, helpt de ideologische bril niet echt. Daar laat ik het maar even bij.


De strijd van de Grijze Wolven was nog meer gericht op links Turkije. Dat stuk gaat in het bijzonder over de strijd tegen de Koerdisch links. Er zit een patroon in de Amerikaanse en westerse werkwijze met extreem-rechts en de strijd tegen links etc... Zie bijvoorbeeld Gladio in Europa.

*Austria*

In Austria, the first secret stay-behind army was exposed in 1947. It had been set up by the far-right Theodor Soucek and Hugo Rssner, who both insisted during their trial that "they were carrying out the secret operation with the full knowledge and support of the US and British occupying powers." Sentenced to death, they were pardoned under mysterious circumstances by President Krner (1951–1957). 
...

*Spain*

Several events prior to Spain's 1982 membership in NATO have also been tied to Gladio. In May 1976, half a year after Franco's death, two Carlist militants were shot down by far-right terrorists, among whom were Gladio operative Stefano Delle Chiaie and members of the Apostolic Anticommunist Alliance (_Triple A_), demonstrating connections between Gladio and the South American "Dirty War" of the Operation Condor. This incident became known as the Montejurra incident.[73] According to a report by the Italian CESIS (executive committee for Intelligence and Security Services), Carlo Cicuttini (who took part in the 1972 Peteano bombing in Italy alongside Vincenzo Vinciguerra), participated in the 1977 Massacre of Atocha in Madrid, killing five people (including several lawyers), members of the Workers' Commissions trade-unions closely linked with the Spanish Communist Party. Cicuttini was a naturalized Spaniard and exiled in Spain since 1972 (date of the Peteano bombing).
Following Andreotti's 1990 revelations, Adolfo Surez, Spain's first democratically elected prime minister after Franco's death, denied ever having heard of Gladio. President of the Spanish government in 1981–82, during the transition to democracy, Calvo Sotelo stated that Spain had not been informed of Gladio when it entered NATO. Asked about Gladio's relations to Francoist Spain, he said that such a network was not necessary under Franco, since "the regime itself was Gladio."
...


*Sweden*

In 1951, CIA agent William Colby, based at the CIA station in Stockholm, supported the training of stay-behind armies in neutral Sweden and Finland and in the NATO members Norway and Denmark. In 1953, the police arrested right winger Otto Hallberg and discovered the preparations for the Swedish stay-behind army. Hallberg was set free and charges against him were dropped.
...

Italie:

Guido Salvini, a judge who worked in the Italian Massacres Commission, concluded that some right-wing terrorist organizations of the Years of Lead: La Fenice, National Vanguard and Ordine Nuovo were the trench troops of a secret army, remotely controlled by exponents of the Italian state apparatus and linked to the CIA.[14] Salvini said that the CIA encouraged them to commit atrocities.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Gladio


Welk ideologische bril heb ik?

----------


## Bart.NL

Er is een lange lijst met interventies van de VS om onwelgevallige regimes (soms ook democratisch gekozen, zoals in Chili) uit de weg te ruimen, met name tijdens de Koude Oorlog. Het was een strijd op leven en dood tussen twee denksystemen. Vanuit Moskou werden ook subversieve activiteiten ondernomen, maar gehinderd door een gebrek aan middelen en slagkracht, waren ze over het algemeen minder effectief.

Sommige mensen vergeten ook te melden dat de Sovjetunie een onderdrukkend regime was, want dat past niet in hun verhaal. Opmerkelijk is ook dat jij het nooit hebt of de onrechtmatigheid of wreedheid van de Russische invasie.

Ik heb jarenlang in allerlei complot materiaal zitten spitten, dus veel weet ik wel, en er is weinig wat mij nog verbaast. Een beter wereldbeeld begint bij het accepteren van de feiten zoals ze zijn.

De werking van markten is zo dat waar vraag is ook aanbod zal zijn: drugs, wapens, sigaretten, vrouwenhandel, kinderporno. Handel kent geen moraal dus de vraag wordt ook gecreerd. Conflicten zullen wapenhandel bevorderen en de wapenhandel zal proberen de vraag te bevorderen. Maar wapenhandel begint meestal met de aanwezigheid van conflicten.

De bril moet je zelf maar ontdekken. Daar kan ik je niet mee helpen. Een mens gelooft toch alleen wat hij of zij wil geloven. Een ideologie (net als een religie) heeft vaak een duidelijke indeling in goede en kwade krachten. Dit soort denkpatronen (met een vijandsbeeld) helpen bij verdeel en heers. Het is niet zo dat ik vind dat het goed is wat er gebeurt, maar historische analyse kan beter niet eenzijdig zijn.

----------


## Revisor

> Er is een lange lijst met interventies van de VS om onwelgevallige regimes (soms ook democratisch gekozen, zoals in Chili) uit de weg te ruimen, met name tijdens de Koude Oorlog. Het was een strijd op leven en dood tussen twee denksystemen. Vanuit Moskou werden ook subversieve activiteiten ondernomen, maar gehinderd door een gebrek aan middelen en slagkracht, waren ze over het algemeen minder effectief.
> 
> Sommige mensen vergeten ook te melden dat de Sovjetunie een onderdrukkend regime was, want dat past niet in hun verhaal. Opmerkelijk is ook dat jij het nooit hebt of de onrechtmatigheid of wreedheid van de Russische invasie.
> 
> Ik heb jarenlang in allerlei complot materiaal zitten spitten, dus veel weet ik wel, en er is weinig wat mij nog verbaast. Een beter wereldbeeld begint bij het accepteren van de feiten zoals ze zijn.
> 
> De werking van markten is zo dat waar vraag is ook aanbod zal zijn: drugs, wapens, sigaretten, vrouwenhandel, kinderporno. Handel kent geen moraal dus de vraag wordt ook gecreerd. Conflicten zullen wapenhandel bevorderen en de wapenhandel zal proberen de vraag te bevorderen. Maar wapenhandel begint meestal met de aanwezigheid van conflicten.
> 
> De bril moet je zelf maar ontdekken. Daar kan ik je niet mee helpen. Een mens gelooft toch alleen wat hij of zij wil geloven. Een ideologie (net als een religie) heeft vaak een duidelijke indeling in goede en kwade krachten. Dit soort denkpatronen (met een vijandsbeeld) helpen bij verdeel en heers. Het is niet zo dat ik vind dat het goed is wat er gebeurt, maar historische analyse kan beter niet eenzijdig zijn.



Wat jij eigenlijk wilt zeggen is dat jij denkt dat je objectiever de wereld kunt bekijken en dat daarom jouw zienswijze beter is. Dat is prima, dat is de mens eigen.

Daar ben ik ook op ingesteld als ik met anderen discussieer. Daarom probeer ik mijn zienswijze zoveel mogelijk met relevante feiten en artikelen met meningen van anderen (specialisten etc..) te onderbouwen.

Dat ik niets zeg over de onrechtmatigheid van de Russische inval wil niet zeggen dat ik ermee eens ben. Ik heb op maroc.nl meerdere keren verklaard dat ik tegen elke invaller ben.

Dat weerhoudt mij niet ervan om de context erbij te betrekken om de kwestie in een groter verband te begrijpen.

Mijn conclusie is dat de Oekrainers met hun bloed en levens worden misbruikt voor grotere belangen. Die grote belangen en rode draad van het verhaal vind ik belangrijker om me mee bezig te houden dan het zien als afzonderlijke incident.

Deze conclusie heb ik getrokken bij de Afghanistan oorlog, Syrie oorlog etc...

----------


## Bart.NL

Tja, die conclusie mag je trekken, en die is ook niet ongerechtvaardigd, maar het grotere verband is iets waar wij andere gedachten bij hebben. De geschiedenis is niet eenvoudig te verklaren met een model.

In sommige gevallen kan Hegeliaanse dialectiek hulp bieden. De tegenstelling tussen links en rechts is daar bij uitstek een voorbeeld van. Karl Marx zou het ermee eens zijn geweest.

Het alternatief voor marktkapitalisme werd lange tijd neergezet als staatscontrole over productiemiddelen. Beide ideologien waren agressief, alleen kreeg n de overhand omdat de ander minder effectief was.

Nu zitten we met de problemen van ongebreideld marktkapitalisme. Als we blijven denken in tegenstellingen, zullen oplossingen niet makkelijk te vinden zijn, want we hebben een nieuw model nodig.

----------


## Revisor

> Tja, die conclusie mag je trekken, en die is ook niet ongerechtvaardigd, maar het grotere verband is iets waar wij andere gedachten bij hebben. De geschiedenis is niet eenvoudig te verklaren met een model.
> 
> In sommige gevallen kan Hegeliaanse dialectiek hulp bieden. De tegenstelling tussen links en rechts is daar bij uitstek een voorbeeld van. Karl Marx zou het met mee eens zijn geweest.
> 
> Het alternatief voor marktkapitalisme werd lange tijd neergezet als staatscontrole over productiemiddelen. Beide ideologien waren agressief, alleen kreeg n de overhand omdat de ander minder effectief was.
> 
> Nu zitten we met de problemen van ongebreideld marktkapitalisme. Als we blijven denken in tegenstellingen, zullen oplossingen niet makkelijk te vinden zijn, want we hebben een nieuw model nodig.


Hegel heeft met zijn Hegeliaanse dialectiek de evolutie van de waarheid naar een absolute waarheid willen weergeven. Karl Marx past de Hegeliaanse dialectiek toe op de loop van geschiedenis.

Neo-conservatieven en westerse politici gebruiken de Hegeliaanse dialectiek om beleid ten gunste van hun doelen te kunnen bewerkstelligen.

Dat heb ik ooit eens zo verwoord:

*Polarisatie als dialectische methode*

Ik keer even terug naar Fukuyama om de reden dat hij een filosofisch element gebruikt die je vaak terugziet als instrument van de neoconservatieven om hun doelen te bereiken. Ik citeer hem nog een keer:

"De gebeurtenissen waarvan we getuigen zijn, betreffen niet enkel het einde van de Koude Oorlog, of het voorbijgaan van een specifiek tijdperk uit de naoorlogse geschiedenis, maar het einde van de geschiedenis als dusdanig: namelijk, het *eindpunt van de ideologische evolutie* van de mensheid en de universalisering van de Westerse liberale democratie als de uiteindelijke vorm van menselijk bestuur."

Waar hij eigenlijk op doelt, is dat de ideologische geschiedenis het resultaat is van een evolutie van een constante strijd van twee tegengestelden. Hij grijpt hiermee terug op het *Hegeliaanse dialectiek* door te argumenteren dat er een historische vooruitgang heeft bestaan, die geleid heeft naar de ontwikkeling van een seculiere, vrije markt-democratie.

Fukuyama ziet de geschiedenis als een dialectisch proces tussen twee klassen, naar analogie van de dialectiek van heer en slaaf. Dat gaat als volgt. Je hebt een idee, dat noem je *these*. Op dat idee komt kritiek, dat noemen we *antithese*. Door botsingen, dialoog en strijd rolt er een compromis of een nieuw idee uit, dat wordt de *synthese* genoemd. De synthese wordt dan these en op haar beurt weer bekritiseerd door een nieuwe antithese en zo gaat dat dan door.

Ik sta hierbij stil omdat de neoliberale conservatieven een methode hanteren die de dialectiek *actief* wil sturen en bespoedigen. Het wordt als instrument gebruikt om de samenleving in de juiste gewenste richting te sturen. Dit wordt o.a. bereikt door het kweken van *consensus*, *compromissen* sluiten, *polarisatie*, *angst* en *intimidatie*.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5172398


Maar ook links gebruikt de Hegeliaanse dialectiek om veranderingen te bewerkstelligen een voorbeeld van Wouter Bos:

Wouter Bos, vicepremier en leider van de PvdA, gaf op 1 maart 2008 in een interview met de Volkskrant zijn visie op polarisatie in een dubbelzinnige bewoording aan: “In het debat over integratie hoor ik voortdurend mensen roepen dat er minder gepolariseerd moet worden. Ongelooflijk. Mijn stelling is: ophouden met dat gezeur over de toon van het debat! Geen emancipatie zonder polarisatie. De emancipatie van de arbeider, de vrouw en de homoseksueel is alleen gelukt door strijd, door de confrontatie. *Het is klassiek marxistisch: these-antithese-synthese*” (Peeperkorn en Sommer 2008). 

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schrijft-die-blijft/375052-nazi-verhalen-op-ng-2.html#post5358593


*Gewenste resultaten van Polarisatie

*Hieronder een citaat van Afshin Elian, behorende tot het conservatieve clubje islambestrijders waaruit de wens en de werking van polarisatie blijkt:

“De polarisatie binnen de grenzen van een democratische rechtsorde heeft ook een heilzame werking. Het debat over de integratie van minderheden en de islam, dat sinds Pim Fortuyn in alle hevigheid wordt gevoerd, *versnelde* uiteindelijk het emancipatieproces van minderheden. De* ideologische strijd* waarop Fortuyn hoopte, werd niet door de autochtonen maar door intellectuelen uit de islamitische wereld ontketend.

De *politieke islam* wordt nu door personen *bekritiseerd* die wel degelijk theologische kennis hebben van de islam. Het debat werd verlost van de Europese islamdeskundigen die elke vorm van debat over de islam hebben verhinderd. Nergens in Europa namen zo veel migranten – en dus nieuwe Europeanen – deel aan het maatschappelijke debat als in Nederland. Daarbij denk ik aan de bijdrage van oud-Kamerlid Ayaan Hirsi Ali, de schrijver Hafid Bouazza, Ehsan Jami, Nahid Salim, Ahmed Marcouch, Ahmed Aboutaleb en talloze andere migranten.

Een recent voorbeeld van de *veranderingen* die *ten gevolge van de polarisatie* tot stand zijn gekomen, vormen de ferme uitlatingen van staatssecretaris Ahmed Aboutaleb over de Nederlandse jongeren van Marokkaanse afkomst. Volgens Aboutaleb, in het tv-programma Pauw & Witteman van 2 oktober 2008, moeten de gevestigde politieke partijen meer lef tonen als het gaat om actuele kwesties, zoals overlast door *Marokkaanse jongeren*. “De actualiteit wordt nu te veel gekaapt door Geert Wilders, die dat heel knap doet”, aldus Aboutaleb. Hij gaat nog een stap verder in zijn politieke analyse dan de gemiddelde PvdA’er: “Als het gaat om zaken als Marokkaanse jongeren die voor veel overlast zorgen en de straat terroriseren, vindt de burger wel een luisterend oor bij Geert Wilders, maar niet bij de gevestigde politieke partijen.” Wie had dit zes jaar geleden kunnen bedenken? De polarisatie heeft dus de bekrompenheid weggenomen. Dit geldt ook voor de mening over de islam.”

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5172398

Kortom door polarisatie als onderdeel van de hegeliaanse dialectiek wordt door het westen gebruikt om veranderingen versneld te bewerkstelligen.

Nu zouden we deze Hegeliaanse dialectiek moeten toepassen op dit conflict en/of op de ideologische strijd tussen Rusland en het Westen.

Als ik dit vereenvoudigd toepas dan is de these: Imperia zoals Rusland willen bufferstaten aan hun grenzen, zie bijvoorbeeld Monroe doctrine. Het Westen als anthithese wil Ruslands veiligheidseisen niet erkennen. Nu moeten we wachten op het resultaat van deze botsing, de synthese, de nieuwe werkelijkheid.

Nederland vind ik trouwens het resultaat van de Hegeliaanse dialectiek als synthese tussen het communisme en het kapitalisme. Uit de strijd tussen het communisme en kapitalisme/liberalisme heeft de sociaal democratie met verzorgingsstaat in Nederland kunnen wortelen. Helaas heeft met de val van de muur dit weer ongedaan gemaakt en gaan we steeds meer het harde kapitalisme van Amerika achterna.

Als laats wat ik eraan wil toevoegen is dat het kapitalisme niet zonder polarisatie kan. Het heeft continu een vijand nodig. Dat past bij de politieke filosofie van Leo Strauss en zijn aanhangers in het Westen.
...
Hij had kritiek op het postmoderne liberalisme die met haar doorgeschoten individuele vrijheid en *relativisme* leidde tot nihilisme. Strauss geloofde dat de westerse samenleving op het punt was gekomen dat het liberale idee van individuele vrijheid ertoe leidde dat mensen alles ter discussie stelden, —alle waarden, alle morele normen. In plaats daarvan, werden mensen geleid door hun eigen egostische verlangens. En dit dreigde de gezamenlijke waarden te verscheuren die de samenleving bij elkaar hield.

Maar Strauss geloofde dat er een manier was om dit te stoppen. Het was aan de politici om beweringen te doen over krachtige en *inspirerende mythen* waar iedereen in kon geloven. Ze zouden niet waar kunnen zijn, maar het waren *noodzakelijke illusies*. En ervan was *religie*; de andere was de *mythe van de natie*. En in Amerika, was het idee dat het land een unieke lotsbestemming had om de krachten van het kwade te bestrijden over de wereld. Deze mythe werd belichaamd, vertelde Strauss zijn studenten, in zijn favoriete televisie programma: Gunsmoke omdat het *de strijd tussen goed en slecht* toonde op een manier die meteen voor iedereen te begrijpen was.
...

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5171855


Het Westen heeft altijd een vijand nodig om de leegheid en onderdrukking van het kapitalistisch systeem ervan te verbloemen. Vanaf de tweede wereldoorlog was het Communisme de vijand. Na de val van het communisme werd het de Islam, en nu is het China en Rusland.

----------


## Revisor

> Tja, die conclusie mag je trekken, en die is ook niet ongerechtvaardigd, maar het grotere verband is iets waar wij andere gedachten bij hebben. De geschiedenis is niet eenvoudig te verklaren met een model.
> 
> In sommige gevallen kan Hegeliaanse dialectiek hulp bieden. De tegenstelling tussen links en rechts is daar bij uitstek een voorbeeld van. Karl Marx zou het ermee eens zijn geweest.
> 
> Het alternatief voor marktkapitalisme werd lange tijd neergezet als staatscontrole over productiemiddelen. Beide ideologien waren agressief, alleen kreeg n de overhand omdat de ander minder effectief was.
> 
> Nu zitten we met de problemen van ongebreideld marktkapitalisme. Als we blijven denken in tegenstellingen, zullen oplossingen niet makkelijk te vinden zijn, want we hebben een nieuw model nodig.



100 % mee eens.

Ik zeg altijd, eigenbelang nastreven is niet erg, dat is mens eigen, maar om je eigenbelang het best te kunnen bewerkstelligen kom je met samenwerken het verst.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Hegel heeft met zijn Hegeliaanse dialectiek de evolutie van de waarheid naar een absolute waarheid willen weergeven.


Met de inzichten van nu zou het eindpunt van de ideologische evolutie hier kunnen zijn. Want de wetenschap heeft de menselijke natuur nu wel ongeveer bloot gelegd.

De essentie van Hegeliaanse dialectiek is dat de waarheid onverbloemd moet worden uitgesproken (ook al is dat een deelwaarheid) want anders is er geen vooruitgang.

Een politiek correcte discussie is geen discussie. Dat is pappen en nat houden. De waarheid doet pijn.

De mythe van de natie is onderdeel van identiteitspolitiek, ofwel een stammenstrijd. Moslims voeren identiteitspolitiek via hun geloof. Het gaat erom dat iedereen zijn/haar eigen rol in het probleem kan zien.

Dus als iemand gefundeerde kritiek heeft op socialisme, kapitalisme, China, christenen, joden of moslims of iets anders, dan moet zoiets uitgesproken kunnen worden.

Het is vaak zo dat er schijnargumenten worden ingebracht, bijvoorbeeld kritiek op Isral is antisemitisme, kritiek op moslims is islamhaat of kritiek op China is behoefte hebben aan vijandsbeeld.

Daar moet je ook door heen prikken. De waarheid is absoluut, alleen is het moeilijk deze te kennen.

Strauss en de neoconservatieven wisten de waarheid ook niet en waren bang dat het westen ten onder zou gaan aan relativisme. Maar dat is niet het probleem.

Het is wel duidelijk waar het westen aan ten onder dreigt te gaan: overconsumptie, ongestuurde technologische ontwikkeling en een politiek-economisch systeem dat deze problemen niet kan oplossen.

En niet te vergeten, Hegeliaanse dialectiek die tot conflicten leidt. Helaas kunnen mensen vaak niet met argumenten worden overtuigd, dus dan moet het weer uitgevochten worden.

----------


## Revisor

Raft of Doom (vlot der verdoemenis). Illustratie Dr. Fish

Opinie - Chris Hedges, Scheerpost, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Walsend naar Armageddon met de handelaren des doods

*Volgens Amerikaans onderzoeksjournalist Chris Hedges is de Koude Oorlog in feite nooit gestopt. Achter deze nieuwe fase zitten nog steeds dezelfde drijfveren: wapenhandel, werelddominantie en roofkapitalisme. Je kan zijn analyse op twee manieren interpreteren: als doembeeld om je bij neer te leggen of als aansporing om alle maatschappelijke krachten te bundelen tegen deze waanzin, te beginnen bij de grote vredesbetoging van 27 maart in Brussel.

dinsdag 22 maart 2022 12:48 

De Koude Oorlog, van 1945 tot 1989 was een wilde braspartij voor wapenfabrikanten, het Pentagon, de CIA, diplomaten die het ene land op het schaakbord van de wereld uitspeelden tegen het andere, n voor de multinationals die, onder de banier van de vrijheid, hun door roofkapitalisme gedreven plunderingen konden verderzetten.

In naam van de nationale veiligheid demoniseerden deze strijders van de Koude Oorlog, veelal zelfverklaarde liberals1, werkende mensen, onafhankelijke media en organisaties voor de mensenrechten. Iedereen die zich verzette tegen de permanente oorlogseconomie en de militarisering van de Amerikaanse samenleving werd gelabeld als communist.
*
Daarom hebben ze de Koude Oorlog nieuw leven ingeblazen*

De beslissing om de mogelijkheid tot vreedzaam samenleven met Rusland aan het einde van de Koude Oorlog af te wijzen, is een van de meest flagrante misdaden van het einde van de 20ste eeuw.

Na de ineenstorting van de Sovjet-Unie, omschreven politieke elites als Henry Kissinger en George F. Kennan de uitbreiding van de NAVO naar Centraal-Europa als de meest noodlottige fout van het Amerikaanse beleid van het post-Koude Oorlog tijdperk.

De belofte om de NAVO niet uit te breiden tot buiten de grenzen van een verenigd Duitsland werd stelselmatig geschonden. Ondertussen zijn Polen, Hongarije, de Tsjechische Republiek, Bulgarije, Estland, Letland, Litouwen, Roemeni, Slowakije, Sloveni, Albani, Kroati, Montenegro en Noord-Macedoni opgenomen in het westerse militaire bondgenootschap.

Daarbovenop werd beslist om NAVO-troepen, waaronder duizenden VS-troepen, in Oost-Europa te stationeren, een bijkomende schending van de overeenkomst die Washington met Moskou had gesloten.

De Russische invasie in Oekrane is misschien wel een cynisch doel van de Westerse alliantie. Ze heeft de NAVO nieuw leven ingeblazen en is uitgemond in een oncontroleerbaar militarisme dat gretig om zich heen grijpt.

*Bob Dylan Masters of War (1963):*


De masters of war zijn extatisch, onbekommerd om de potentile angstaanjagende gevolgen, zoals het ontstaan van een echte wereldbrand. De vrede wordt geofferd op het altaar van de wereldwijde hegemonie van de VS.

Landen herbewapenen zich aan een razend tempo en dreigen met een kernoorlog. Ze bereiden zich voor op het ergste, waardoor ze het ergste net mogelijk maken.
De vrede wordt opgeofferd voor de miljardenwinsten van de wapenindustrie. Vrede had toegelaten overheidsmiddelen te investeren in mensen in plaats van in controlesystemen. Het had ons in staat gesteld de klimaatproblemen aan te pakken. Landen herbewapenen zich aan een razend tempo en dreigen met een kernoorlog. Ze bereiden zich voor op het ergste, waardoor ze het ergste net mogelijk maken.
*
Collectieve waanzin*

Het zou best kunnen dat het Amazonegebied binnenkort zijn finale keerpunt bereikt waarbij bomen massaal beginnen af te sterven. Landijs en ijsplaten smelten sneller af dan voorspeld. De temperatuur stijgt en orkanen, overstromingen, droogte en bosbranden bedreigen de aarde.

In de context van de meest ernstige existentile crisis ooit, wakkeren de heersende elites een conflict aan dat de prijs van olie en de ontginning van fossiele brandstoffen de hoogte injaagt. Dit is collectieve waanzin.

Een langdurig conflict met Rusland en China zal averechts werken. De langzaam afbrokkelende economische dominantie van de VS zal niet worden gecompenseerd door militair overwicht.

Als Rusland en China erin slagen een alternatief mondiaal financieel systeem op te zetten, een systeem dat niet afhankelijk is van de Amerikaanse dollar als internationale reservevaluta, zal dit de ineenstorting betekenen van het Amerikaanse imperium.

In de context van de meest ernstige existentile crisis ooit, wakkeren de heersende elites een conflict aan dat de prijs van de fossiele brandstoffen de hoogte injaagt. Dit is collectieve waanzin.
De dollar zal in waarde kelderen. Staatsobligaties, gebruikt om de enorme Amerikaanse schuld te financieren, zullen grotendeels waardeloos worden. De financile sancties die worden gebruikt om Rusland lam te leggen zullen, naar ik verwacht, het mechanisme in gang zetten dat ons uiteindelijk de das omdoet, als we onszelf al niet eerst in een thermonucleaire oorlog storten.

Washington wil Oekrane veranderen in een nieuw Tsjetsjeni of het oude Afghanistan. Toen bewapende de regering van president Carter, onder invloed van de Svengali-achtige2 nationale veiligheidsadviseur Zbigniew Brzezinski, de radicale jihadisten. Zij zouden in de strijd tegen de Sovjets uitgroeien tot de Taliban en Al Qaida.


Auteur Georges du Maurier tekende zijn personage Svengali als een hypnotiserende spin. Public Domain

Dit zal niet goed zijn voor Rusland. Het zal niet goed zijn voor de VS. Het zal niet goed zijn voor Oekrane, want om Rusland te laten bloeden, zullen rivieren Oekraens bloed vloeien. De beslissing om de Russische economie te vernietigen, de oorlog in Oekrane tot een moeras voor Rusland te maken en het regime van Vladimir Poetin ten val te brengen, zal een doos van Pandora openen.

Massale sociale maakbaarheid  kijk naar Afghanistan, Irak, Syri, Libi of Vietnam  heeft zijn eigen middelpuntvliedende kracht. Het vernietigt degenen die voor God spelen.

De oorlog in Oekrane heeft het laatste restje van de linkse krachten tot zwijgen gebracht. Nagenoeg iedereen heeft zich enthousiast aangesloten bij de grote kruistocht tegen de nieuwste belichaming van het kwaad, Vladimir Poetin, die, net als al onze vijanden, de nieuwe Hitler is geworden.

De VS zullen Oekrane 13,6 miljard dollar aan militaire en humanitaire hulp geven en de regering-Biden heeft begin maart nog eens 200 miljoen dollar aan militaire hulp goedgekeurd.

Zowel wat betreft de 5.000 man sterke Europese snel inzetbare gevechtseenheden3, de inlijving van Oost-Europa, inclusief Oekrane, bij de NAVO, als de herconfiguratie van voormalige Sovjetblokmilitairen naar NAVO-wapens en technologie werd een versnelling hoger geschakeld.

Duitsland herbewapent zich voor het eerst massaal sinds de Tweede Wereldoorlog. Het heeft het verbod op de uitvoer van wapens opgeheven. Het nieuwe militaire budget is twee keer zo hoog als het oude, met beloften om het verder te verhogen tot meer dan 2% van het BBP. Hierdoor zou het Duitse leger het derde grootste ter wereld worden, na dat van China en de VS.

De NAVO-gevechtsgroepen in de Baltische staten worden in omvang verdubbeld tot meer dan 6.000 manschappen. Er zullen gevechtsgroepen naar Roemeni en Slowakije worden gestuurd. Washington zal het aantal in Polen gestationeerde Amerikaanse troepen verdubbelen tot 9.000. Zweden en Finland overwegen hun neutrale status op te geven om zich aan te sluiten bij de NAVO.

----------


## Revisor

*Recept voor een wereldoorlog*

De geschiedenis en alle conflicten die ik als oorlogscorrespondent heb verslaan, hebben aangetoond dat een kleine militaire lont vaak uitmondt in een uitslaande brand. En fout. En militaire gok te veel. Een provocatie te veel. En wanhoopsdaad.

Verschillende onheilspellende ontwikkelingen brengen de alliantie dichter bij een open oorlog met Rusland:

de dreiging van Rusland om Westerse wapenkonvooien naar Oekrane aan te vallen;de Russische luchtaanval op een militaire basis in het westen van Oekrane, 120 kilometer van de Poolse grens, die een verzamelplaats is voor buitenlandse huurlingen;de verklaring van Pools president Andrzej Duda dat het gebruik van massavernietigingswapens, zoals chemische wapens, door Rusland tegen Oekrane de NAVO ertoe zou kunnen aanzetten haar beslissing om af te zien van directe militaire interventie te heroverwegen,…

Zodra militaire troepen worden ontplooid, zelfs als zij zogenaamd enkel een verdedigende positie innemen, is de val gezet. Er is weinig voor nodig om de veer in werking te stellen.

De enorme militaire bureaucratie, gebonden aan bondgenootschappen en internationale verplichtingen, samen met gedetailleerde plannen en tijdschema’s, is niet meer te stuiten eens zij aan het rollen gaat. Zij wordt niet voortgestuwd door logica maar door actie en reactie, zoals Europa in twee wereldoorlogen heeft geleerd.
*
Verbijsterende morele hypocrisie VS*

De morele hypocrisie van de VS is verbijsterend. De misdaden die Rusland in Oekrane begaat, worden meer dan gevenaard door de misdaden die Washington in de afgelopen twee decennia in het Midden-Oosten heeft begaan, met inbegrip van de zogenaamde preventieve oorlog, die volgens de post-Neurenberg-wetten een misdadige daad van agressie is.

Slechts zelden wordt deze hypocrisie aan de kaak gesteld, zoals toen Linda Thomas-Greenfield, VS-ambassadrice bij de VN, getuigde: “We hebben video’s gezien van Russische troepen die met buitengewoon dodelijke wapens Oekrane binnentrekken die niet thuishoren op het slagveld. Het gaat onder meer om clustermunitie en vacumbommen, die volgens de Conventie van Genve verboden zijn.”

“Uren later werd de officile transcriptie van haar uitspraak aangepast met de woorden “als ze gericht zijn tegen burgers”. Dit omdat de VS, die net als Rusland nooit de Conventie voor het verbod op clusterbommen4 hebben geratificeerd, regelmatig zelf clustermunitie gebruiken.

Deze wapens hebben de VS reeds ingezet in Vietnam, Laos, Cambodja en Irak. Ze worden aan Saoedi-Arabi geleverd voor gebruik in Jemen. Rusland komt nog lang niet in de buurt van het aantal burgerdoden veroorzaakt door Amerikaanse clustermunitie.

*Dr. Strangelove (1964), trailer:*




De Dr. Strangelove’s5, als zombies opgestaan uit de massagraven die ze over de hele wereld hebben uitgestrooid, wakkeren opnieuw industrile massaslachting aan. Geen diplomatie. Geen poging om te luisteren naar de legitieme grieven van onze tegenstanders. Geen rem op ongebreideld militarisme.

Geen vermogen om de wereld vanuit een ander perspectief te bekijken. Geen vermogen om de realiteit te begrijpen buiten de grenzen van de zwart-wittegenstelling tussen goed en kwaad. Geen inzicht in de fiasco’s die zij decennialang hebben georkestreerd. Geen vermogen tot medelijden of wroeging.

Elliot Abrams6 werkte in de Reagan-regering toen ik verslag deed vanuit Centraal Amerika. Hij verdoezelde wreedheden en bloedbaden, begaan door de militaire regimes in El Salvador, Guatemala, Honduras en door de door de VS gesteunde Contra-troepen, die vochten tegen de Sandinisten in Nicaragua.

Journalisten en mensenrechtengroeperingen werden door hem als communisten of een vijfde kolonne beschimpt. Hij noemde ons “on-Amerikaans” en “onpatriottisch”. Hij werd veroordeeld voor liegen tegen het Congres over zijn rol in de Iran-Contra-affaire. Tijdens de regering van George W. Bush lobbyde hij voor de invasie van Irak en probeerde hij een Amerikaanse staatsgreep in Venezuela te organiseren om het bewind van Hugo Chvez omver te werpen.

Butcher’s Cut (snedes van de slager). Illustratie Mr. Fish

“Er is geen substituut voor militaire kracht en we hebben er niet genoeg”, schrijft Abrams voor de Council on Foreign Relations7, waar hij een medewerker met lange staat van dienst is: “Het is overduidelijk dat een groter percentage van het BBP zal moeten worden besteed aan defensie. We zullen meer conventionele slagkracht nodig hebben onder de vorm van schepen en vliegtuigen. We zullen de Chinezen moeten evenaren in geavanceerde militaire technologie.”

“Maar aan de andere kant van het spectrum hebben we misschien veel meer tanks nodig als we er duizenden in Europa moeten stationeren, zoals we tijdens de Koude Oorlog deden.” (Het totale aantal Amerikaanse tanks dat momenteel permanent in Europa is gestationeerd is nul).

“Hardnekkige pogingen om de omvang van ons kernwapenarsenaal verder te beperken of de modernisering ervan te verhinderen, waren altijd al slechte ideen. Maar nu China en Rusland hun kernwapens moderniseren en geen interesse lijken te hebben in onderhandelingen over nieuwe limieten, moeten dergelijke beperkingen volledig worden opgegeven.”

“Ons nucleaire arsenaal zal gemoderniseerd en uitgebreid moeten worden, zodat we nooit geconfronteerd worden met het soort dreigementen dat Poetin nu doet vanuit een positie van echte nucleaire inferioriteit.”

De enige echte ‘patriotten’ zullen generaals zijn, opportunisten, hovelingen van de massamedia en demagogen die om steeds meer bloed schreeuwen. De handelaars van de dood heersen als Olympische goden.
Poetin heeft de oorlogsindustrie in de kaart gespeeld. Hij gaf de oorlogsstokers wat ze wilden. Hij vervulde hun stoutste fantasien. De mars naar Armageddon kan zich nu ongehinderd verderzetten. Militaire budgetten zullen stijgen. De olie zal uit de grond gutsen. De klimaatcrisis zal versnellen.

China en Rusland zullen de nieuwe as van het kwaad vormen. De armen zullen in de steek worden gelaten. De wegen zullen vol lopen met wanhopige vluchtelingen. Elke afwijkende mening zal verraad zijn. De jeugd zal worden opgeofferd voor glorie, eer, en land. De kwetsbaren zullen lijden en sterven.

De enige echte ‘patriotten’ zullen generaals zijn, opportunisten, hovelingen van de massamedia en demagogen die om steeds meer bloed schreeuwen. De handelaars van de dood heersen als Olympische goden.


Foto: Chris Hedges

_Hedges: Waltzing Toward Armageddon with the Merchants of Death werd vertaald door Ann Dejaeghere. Amerikaans journalist Chris Hedges werkte bijna twee decennia als buitenlandcorrespondent in Centraal-Amerika, Afrika, het westen van Azi, het Midden Oosten en de Balkan. Hij is columnist voor de progressieve nieuwssite Truthdig._
*
Notes:*

1 ‘Liberal’ in de Angelsaksische betekenis, wat we hier links-liberaal zouden noemen: zeer progressief over zaken als abortus, euthanasie, LGBT-rechten, vrije verkiezingen etc., maar fel tegenstander van sociale rechten, vakbonden, loonafspraken… (nvdr)

2 Svengali is de naam die wordt gegeven aan een persoon die probeert anderen te controleren via hypnose, suggestie, charme,… vaak met kwade doeleinden. Het is de naam van de schurk uit het boek Trilby (1894) van de Engelse auteur Georges du Maurier (nvdr).

3 De EU heeft beslist een eigen troepenmacht van 5000 soldaten op te richten, als onderdeel van de grotere EU-samenwerking op vlak van defensie (nvdr).

4 Deze conventie werd ondertekend op 3 december 2008 in Oslo door 94 VN-lidstaten, waaronder 21 van de 27 EU-lidstaten en 18 van de 26 NAVO-lidstaten (nvdr).

5 Dr. Strangelove (of How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb) is een iconische film van Stanley Kubrick uit 1964, over een generaal Jack Ripper die krankzinnig wordt en eigenhandig vanop zijn basis zijn toestellen de opdracht geeft de Sovjet-Unie te bombarderen met hun kernwapens en de vruchteloze pogingen van de VS-president om hem te stoppen. De film eindigt met het lied ‘We’ll Meet Again van Vera Lynn op beelden van een atoompaddestoel. Nog steeds een absolute aanrader (nvdr).

6 Amerikaans politicus die zowel onder Reagan, George W. Bush als Trump een invloedrijke rol heeft gespeeld in het buitenlands beleid van de VS (nvdr)

7 Amerikaanse rechtse denktank gespecialiseerd in buitenlands beleid en internationale relaties.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...ren-des-doods/

----------


## Bart.NL

De kernvraag is of wapenindustrie de oorzaak is van conflicten of dat conflicten worden uitgebuit of vergroot door de wapenindustrie. Daar is geen eenduidig antwoord op, maar het laatste is vaker plausibel.

In ieder geval is Rusland een maffia staat waar de buurlanden bang voor zijn, en dat is vermoedelijk een belangrijkere reden voor de uitbreiding van de NAVO dan de belangen van de wapenindustrie.

De landen in Oost-Europa zijn langdurig door Rusland bezet en onderdrukt. Ze wilden maar al te graag bij de NAVO. Dat zagen zij als hun garantie voor hun veiligheid en onafhankelijkheid.

----------


## knuppeltje

> De kernvraag is of wapenindustrie de oorzaak is van conflicten of dat conflicten worden uitgebuit of vergroot door de wapenindustrie. Daar is geen eenduidig antwoord op, maar het laatste is vaker plausibel.
> 
> In ieder geval is Rusland een maffia staat waar de buurlanden bang voor zijn, en dat is vermoedelijk een belangrijkere reden voor de uitbreiding van de NAVO dan de belangen van de wapenindustrie.
> 
> De landen in Oost-Europa zijn langdurig door Rusland bezet en onderdrukt. Ze wilden maar al te graag bij de NAVO. Dat zagen zij als hun garantie voor hun veiligheid en onafhankelijkheid.


Eind jaren zestig en begin zeventig heb ik enige keren door Bohemen gezworven. Zelfs in 1968, tijdens de Praagse Lente, waren de Tsjechen nog steeds doodsbang voor de Russen, merkte ik maar al te vaak. En gelijk kregen ze. Koud weer drie weken thuis - en de Russische tanks reden weer over het Vklavsk nm plein in Praag - en was de Praagse Lente weer voorbij.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

...zitten nog steeds...
.



> [...] Achter deze nieuwe fase zitten nog steeds dezelfde drijfveren: wapenhandel, werelddominantie en roofkapitalisme. [...]



*de dood als verdienmodel*

Revisor draait de zaak om (hij staat vierkant achter het artikel) door achter de oorzaak van alle conflicten in de wereld de (westerse) wapenindustrie n het (door hem gehate) kapitalisme als hoofdoorzaak aan te wijzen. Dan zou je ook kunnen stellen dat artsen schaamteloos profiteren van ziekten als kanker en aids en er alles aan doen om deze ziekten niet te bestrijden maar er juist van te profiteren omdat dit het verdienmodel van artsen is. Om maar niet te spreken van begrafenisondernemers, allemaal kapitalistisch tuig die belang bij dood en ellende hebben als verdienmodel.

*oerinstinkt*

Deze oorlog draait om een primitief oerinstinkt van stammenstrijd maar dan in het groot. Dat de wapenindustrie hiervan profiteert is juist, maar daarin schuilt geen oorzakelijkheid. Vermoeiend om die stortregen van haatplaksels die het westen en kapitalisme als de oorzaak van alle ellende aanwijzen te weerleggen. Het kost moeite om daarbij toch netjes te blijven. Revisor neemt geen enkele moeite zijn stortvloed aan plaksels van eigen commentaar te voorzien. Maar zoveel lulkoek verdient wel een reactie. 



Eric P. de Blois

.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Het gaat om het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen.

('complex' in de zin van 'samenstel')

Natuurlijk is Rusland een oorzaak - Rusland is Oekrane binnengevallen.
Maar de geopolitieke en geo-economische agressie van de VS, NAVO en EU is ook een oorzaak.

Als de EU in 2014 was ingegaan op Ruslands voorstel tot samenwerking, zou Oekrane er nu misschien anders uit hebben gezien.

Zoals Rob eerder postte,




> (...) We moeten samenwerken met de Oekrane n Rusland. Trouwens dat wilde Poetin aanvankelijk ook graag, echter smeet de EU de deur bruut dicht. Het westen heeft daarmee de koude oorlog nieuw leven ingeblazen. (...)


Rob ging verder met:




> (...) De EU zetten helemaal geen deuren open maar is uit op dominantie. In plaats van sancties moeten we de Russen toegang geven tot de Europese markt. Geldt trouwens ook voor Iran, Venezuela en Afrikaanse landen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Natuurlijk is Rusland een oorzaak - Rusland is Oekrane binnengevallen.
> \
> Maar de geopolitieke en geo-economische agressie van de VS, NAVO en EU is ook een oorzaak.
> 
> Als de EU in 2014 was ingegaan op Ruslands voorstel tot samenwerking, zou Oekrane er nu misschien anders uit hebben gezien.


Een onafhankelijke staat. Geworden met goedkeuring van Rusland, nadat Oekrane zijn kernwapens op gaf.

Een totaal bezopen idee. In al de jaren van het bestaan van de NATO of de EU zijn er geen enkele plannen geweest om elf een oorlog te beginnen tegen Rusland.

Verder ga je er weer maar eens aan voorbij dat het juist Rusland is die door oorlogen al die satellietstaten hebben veroverd (die hebben zich geen van allen uit zichzelf ooit bij Rusland aangesloten) en er vervolgens een waar terreurbewind hebben gevoerd, met ontelbare slachtoffers.

Weer gelul, al veel eerder wilden de Russen al niet meer samenwerken met de NATO.

Opnieuw, leuter niet zo en ga je beter inlezen.

Maar het ergste is nog dat jij blijkbaar nog steeds vastgeroest zit in blok-denken. Het zogenaamde West-blok versus het Oostblok, terwijl het wat de bevolking van al die staten die van de Russen af willen, dat alleen maar doen om eindelijk vrij te te zijn van die gewelddadige tirannieke onderdrukker. Blijkbaar hebben ze van jou daartoe niet het recht. Wie ben jij om te denken dat jij dat kunt bepalen?

Je moet hier veilig achter je pc'tje maar de gore lef hebben, terwijl de Russen nu in Oekrane al vele duizenden slachtoffers hebben gemaakt, vele miljoenen op de vlucht hebben gejaagd, en al voor meer dan 100 miljard in puin hebben gebombardeerd, en het eind nog niet in zicht is.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Natuurlijk is Rusland een oorzaak - Rusland is Oekrane binnengevallen.
> Maar de geopolitieke en geo-economische agressie van de VS, NAVO en EU is ook een oorzaak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kijk nou doe je het weer. De man die zijn mond vol heeft over democratie en evenwel de meerderheid "dom" noemt. Jij vindt jezelf een hele pief iemand die als enige de waarheid in pacht heeft en andere als dom wegzet. 

Schei uit met anderen te verwijten wat je zelf bent. Je bent zlf een grote lafbek door vanachter een schuilnaam en veilig achter je beeldschermpje anderen te kleineren en voor dom weg te zetten. Kom niet aan met links geleuter over de democratie en discriminatie. Je bent enorm uit de hoogte. Wellicht heb jij de nodige kennis over Rusland die anderen niet hebben. Dat verleent jou evenwel niet het recht om anderen te vernederen. Jij minacht de democratie en bent precies die model eurofiel waar ik - Eric Peter de Blois - grondig de pest aan heb. Eurofielen zijn zonder uitzonderingen met zichzelf ingenomen elitaire ballen die alleen democratie en gelijkwaardigheid met de mond beleiden. Je hebt een diepe minachting voor alles waar de democratie voor staat. Een dikke middenvinger voor jou en alle eurofiele teringlijers hier op dit forum. Stop met het etaleren van linkse waarden. Het is vals en ongeloofwaardig. Je brengt het overduidelijk niet in pratijk netals al je eurofliele maatjes hier. Je draagt met je valse linkse praatjes slechts bij bij de vooroordelen die ik heb over zichzelf verklaarde sociaaldemocraten. Vooroordelen die ik keer op keer bevestigd zie. Bah! Laat mij raden: jij stemt D66.

Ik hoop dat de oorlog in Oekrane dat hele virtuele corrupte paleis van de Europese Unie zal doen imploderen. Het is mooi geweest, weg er mee!

.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Kijk nou doe je het weer. De man die zijn mond vol heeft over democratie en evenwel de meerderheid "dom" noemt. Jij vindt jezelf een hele pief iemand die als enige de waarheid in pacht heeft en andere als dom wegzet. 
> 
> Schei uit met anderen te verwijten wat je zelf bent. Je bent zlf een grote lafbek door vanachter een schuilnaam en veilig achter je beeldschermpje anderen te kleineren en voor dom weg te zetten. Kom niet aan met links geleuter over de democratie en discriminatie. Je bent enorm uit de hoogte. Wellicht heb jij de nodige kennis over Rusland die anderen niet hebben. Dat verleent jou evenwel niet het recht om anderen te vernederen. Jij minacht de democratie en bent precies die model eurofiel waar ik - Eric Peter de Blois - grondig de pest aan heb. Eurofielen zijn zonder uitzonderingen met zichzelf ingenomen elitaire ballen die alleen democratie en gelijkwaardigheid met de mond beleiden. Je hebt een diepe minachting voor alles waar de democratie voor staat. Een dikke middenvinger voor jou en alle eurofiele teringlijers hier op dit forum.
> 
> Ik hoop dat door de oorlog in Oekrane dat hele corrupte paleis van de Europese Unie implodeert. Het is mooi geweest, weg er mee!
> 
> .


 :moe:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Olive ik ben een antwoord aan het schrijven. Even geduld aub.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
De goede kant van de oorlog in Oekrane




> (..) terwijl de Russen nu in Oekrane al vele duizenden slachtoffers hebben gemaakt, vele miljoenen op de vlucht hebben gejaagd, en al voor meer dan 100 miljard in puin hebben gebombardeerd, en het eind nog niet in zicht is.


Chili: gewelddadige regime change door de VS, terreur door Pinochet. Had Europa geen last van.

Venezuala: poging tot regime change door de VS, wurgende economische sancties. De EU heult met de VS tegen Venezuela. Europa heeft daar geen last van.

Irak: gewelddadige regime change door de VS, oorlogsmisdaad, machtvacuum creren. Engeland, Polen en Nederland deden mee. Europa heeft daar geen last van.

Syri: machtsvacuum creren. Europa heeft last van vluchtelingen maar houdt die deels tegen. Verder heeft Europa er geen last van.

Libye: machtsvacuum creren. Europa laat vluchtelingen verkrachten en verdrinken. Verder heeft Europa er geen last van.

Oekrane: inmenging in binnenlandse aangelegenheden, gewelddadige regime change, bewapenen, geopolitieke en geo-economische agressie door de VS, NAVO en EU.

Maar  deze keer heeft Europa er wel direct last van. En dat is een heel goede zaak.
Deze keer is het niet Zuid Amerika of Azi of Afrika dat de gevolgen draagt, maar Europa. Heel goed.

Zou de EU nu zn lesje leren?

De volgende keer dat de VS een land bombardeert, legt de EU dan sancties aan de VS op?

----------


## Revisor

> Door Amerikaanse leger betaalde RAND onderzoek uit 2019 waarin onderzocht is hoe Rusland te provoceren om ze o.a. tot een oorlog uit te lokken om ze te verzwakken:
> 
> Extending Russia
> 
> ................................
> 
> CHAPTER THREE
> Economic Measures . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .47
> Recent Russian Economic Performance . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 48
> ...



*Emigratie*

* Vertaalster Doenja Karenina (40): ‘Er is een braindrain in Rusland gaande’* 


 Russische agenten arresteren een demonstrant in Moskou tijdens een protest tegen de oorlog in Oekrane. Beeld EPA

Langzaam maar zeker worden de gevolgen van de massale internationale sancties in Rusland zichtbaar. Aflevering twee over de impact van de strafmaatregelen op de gewone burger. 

Jarron Kamphorst 22 maart 2022, 13:32

.....


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/vert...ande~bb517bfe/

----------


## Revisor

*Max Blumenthal: US is Arming Neo-Nazis in Ukraine

*by Max Blumenthal February 5, 2018




Max Blumenthal reports that the US has provided military assistance to the Azov Battalion, known as a bastion of neo-Nazism within the Ukrainian armed forces. He also discusses US and Israeli ties to the far-right government in Poland, where neo-Nazism is on the rise
*
Story Transcript*

AARON MAT: It’s The Real News. I’m Aaron Mat. A surge of neo-Nazism and anti-Semitism in eastern Europe has a strong US tie. The Polish Senate has approved a law that criminalizes the assigning of responsibility to Polish nationals for the crimes of the Nazi Holocaust and for using the term “Polish death camp.” Poland’s far-right government is a close US ally and was openly embraced by a President Trump in a visit last July. Meanwhile, in Ukraine, it has just been revealed that the US has supplied military assistance to the Azov Battalion, a far-right militia known as a bastion of neo-Nazism within the Ukrainian armed forces.

Max Blumenthal is a bestselling author and senior editor of the Grayzone Project. His recent piece published by The Real News is called The US is Arming and Assisting Neo-Nazis in Ukraine While Congress Debates Prohibition. Welcome, Max. Let’s start with what you have reported for The Real News about Ukraine. You call this a truly scandalous episode of close to covert US support for neo-Nazism in Ukraine. Explain what’s going on now.

MAX BLUMENTHAL: The Azov Battalion is essentially a militia that’s grown out of the Patriot of Ukraine Party, which was a neo-Nazi, white nationalist party founded by a street demagogue named Andriy Biletsky, who has pledged to restore the honor of the white race, his words, has through his Social National Party in the Ukrainian parliament advanced laws forbidding race mixing, this kind of thing. The Azov Battalion became active after the civil war began in the Donbass region in eastern Ukraine, when pro-Russian separatists sought to secede, partly because of the neo-Nazi incipiency in Kiev. They didn’t want any part of it. They speak Russian. Their language was not going to be recognized by the new government.

So, the Azov Battalion was ultimately incorporated into the country’s National Guard and military through the Ministry of Interior, through Arsen Avakov, who has been basically a supporter of its agenda all along. He also at one point installed another figure from Patriot of Ukraine, Dmitry Yarosh, as the police commissioner in Kiev. This is another neo-Nazi figure.

All along, we saw these denials, especially in 2014 during the Maidan so-called Revolution of Dignity, which was actually a right-wing nationalist coup against the democratically elected government. We heard liberal voices like Timothy Snyder or neoconservative operatives like Jamie Kirchick deny the very existence of neo-Nazism in the ranks of the Maidan. Now, I think it’s very clear that Azov is on the march, and I’ll get to that in a minute.

What I did here at The Real News was compile a series of reports, including from Azov’s own website, that demonstrate that US military trainers have visited Azov in the field to train and exchange logistical information.

They appeared in uniform with Azov Battalion members who were wearing the wolf’s angel patch, which is a Nazi SS symbol, a runic neo-Nazi symbol on their arm. This is just a scandalous spectacle. Not only that, contracts have been revealed showing that the Texas-based AirTronic arms company has produced PSRL-1 grenade launchers that were actually authorized under this watch of the State Department and delivered directly into the hands of the Azov Battalion. The US has armed Azov. Azov actually scrubbed photographs from its website that showed them in the field with those very weapons.

One reason this is significant is because the Azov Battalion functions in a lot of ways like ISIS has in Syria and Iraq, where it receives foreign fighters. It’s received sniper training from a Swedish military veteran, and it received a French farmhand named Gregoire Montaux… at some point in 2016, Montaux returned from Azov camps in the east with a trove of weapons that was enormous. I mean, we’re talking about hundreds of pounds of C4 explosives, automatic weapons and grenade launchers. And he was on his way to western Europe to attack a soccer festival and carry out attacks on synagogues and mosques. This would have been one of the most significant terror attacks in recent European history.

So, it’s a scandalous episode and now we’ve learned in the last week that the Azov Battalion has formed a National Corps, which is both a political party and a street militia, that is deployed into the streets of Kiev. A neo-Nazi militia is deployed into Kiev. They’re not fighting pro-Russian separatists. They’re there to “restore law and order.” This is part of the wider agenda of the far-right nationalist and neo-Nazi movement in Ukraine. It’s called the Reconquista. It’s been spelled out by Andriy Biletsky, their chief ideologue. And the idea is to essentially recapture the so-called white countries in Europe, Ukraine being the bastion of the white reconquest of Europe. So, you have hundreds of armed neo-Nazi militia members in Kiev right now. They have actually interrupted a city council meeting. They took over a city council meeting in central Ukraine.

It’s beginning to look like a putsch. President Poroshenko is weaker than ever. He’s even been denounced by the Kiev Post, which is basically an arm of the pro-NATO Atlantic Council. He’s, I don’t know why, getting attacked by all of the pro-Maidan Western commentators. Meanwhile, this neo-Nazi putsch is happening beneath the radar of US media and it’s absolutely terrifying, not only to the Jewish community of Ukraine but to average Ukrainians.

AARON MAT: Max, in the piece, you quote anti-Nazi activist Efraim Zuroff, who says that Ukraine has more statues for killers of Jews than any other country. I found that chilling. There have been efforts in the US Congress to bar the delivery of weapons to neo-Nazis in Ukraine but they’ve been defeated. Is that right?

MAX BLUMENTHAL: Well, they haven’t been defeated. They’ve been continually pulled from Congressional defense authorization bills and there is one prohibition that’s been proposed. The House Appropriations Bill contains the language forbidding weapons to Azov, but in the meantime, while Congress dithered, the Trump administration authorized the shipment of tandem anti-tank missiles, extremely advanced anti-tank missiles from Raytheon. The US’s envoy to Ukraine, Kurt Volker, who is connected to Raytheon through various means which I explained in a separate article at Truthdig, is in favor of this arms shipment, and it’s inevitable that it will reach Azov because as I said, Azov have been absorbed into the national Ukrainian military and are considered some of the best fighters.

Another point is that if you look at the 600 or so Azov National Corps members who deployed to Kiev to restore national order, just the cost of their coats alone would cost over 1.7 million dollars, according to several Ukrainian media sources. Who’s paying the bills for them? How are they able to maintain advanced weaponry, such high-level uniforms? All of these questions suggest that they’re operating hand in glove with the Ukrainian military, the Ukrainian government, specifically the Interior Ministry of Arsen Avakov.

AARON MAT: Let’s talk about Poland. You have this law just passed this week by the Polish Senate that criminalizes the criticism, essentially, of Poland’s role in the Nazi Holocaust. I was struck by the language from the State Department in response to this. It was very mild. It talked about it jeopardizing strategic relationships, saying that, “The resulting divisions that may arise among our allies benefits only our rivals.” Mild words there from the US towards a very close ally openly embraced by Donald Trump.

MAX BLUMENTHAL: Yeah.

AARON MAT: Your thoughts on the role of the US in supporting the Polish government. And also, one of your areas of focus, which is Israel, which also has developed ties to Poland, although they have criticized this legislation.

MAX BLUMENTHAL: Yeah. First, I should mention that Ukraine has enacted very similar legislation, forbidding, basically banning any Ukrainian citizen from condemning Nazi collaborators like Stepan Bandera or Roman Shukhevych, who had streets, boulevards and memorials named for them across Ukraine. These were the Jew-killers that Efraim Zuroff was referring to. In fact, Stepan Bandera Boulevard in Kiev leads to Babi Yar, one of the sites of Jewish slaughter that’s remembered in Holocaust history. That’s just disgusting to me and it should be to everyone else. American Jewish organizations have been very silent on this matter.

In Poland, the government, the Law and Justice government, this right-wing nationalist government which received Trump very warmly, Trump gave that speech where he echoed a lot of their language about the clash of civilizations and values, has enacted a law forbidding Polish citizens, the Senate has passed a law forbidding Polish citizens from referring to Polish death camps. Essentially, they want to delete the extensive collaboration of Polish citizens including people who are considered heroes by Polish nationalists today, from the annals of the Holocaust because they were Nazi collaborators. They were war criminals who were involved in the mass slaughter, the industrial slaughter of Jews.

The Israeli government has been very upset about this. This week, Israeli media has been turning to the so-called bubbees, the grandmothers who came to Israel after the Holocaust out of the Displaced Persons camps. One of the things that hasn’t been really mentioned in Israeli media is the fact that the Israeli government last year signed a memorandum of understanding with the Polish Law and Justice government. Part of that memorandum of understanding was that Israel recognizes Poland’s need to ban expressions relating to Polish death camps. Israel just signed on to that. They basically signed on to the legislation that their government is condemning.

Why did they do that? Well, Israel has a long history, and the Zionist movement has a long history, of collaborating with anti-Semites including Nazi Germany, to advance its own narrow national interests. In this case, we recently saw Poland abstain from a UN vote condemning Israel over the Trump, condemning the Trump administration’s recognition of Jerusalem as Israel’s capital. Poland recently signed a 14.5 million dollar deal to import Patriot missiles from Israel that are mostly made by Israeli arms manufacturers.

Israel’s basically looking to eastern Europe as the future support base for its own Likud right-wing government. Israel really has no place to condemn Poland, or Ukraine, or any other country that engages in banning certain recognitions of the Holocaust because Israel’s government has authorized its own legislation to forbid its Palestinian citizens from observing their own destruction, specifically the nakba, which represented the organized campaign of ethnic cleansing from 1947 to 1948, and the ongoing campaign of destruction and dispossession of the Palestinian people. So, those are really shared values between Israel and the Polish government and those shared values are reflected in the Memorandum of Understanding.

AARON MAT: On that historical point about the history of figures in the Zionist movement, prominent figures collaborating with anti-Semites. There’s an episode of the Moderate Rebels podcast, hosted by Max Blumenthal and Ben Norton, with guest Joseph Massad on this topic and we’ll link to that on The Real News website on this page.

Max Blumenthal, bestselling author, senior editor of the Grayzone Project, thank you. And thank you for joining us on The Real News.


https://therealnews.com/max-blumenth...zis-in-ukraine

----------


## Revisor

Ukraine's far right Azov Battalion. (Photo: Getty Images)

*There Is No Wisdom in Pretending That Ukraine's Neo-Nazis Don't Exist*

The troubling history and dangerous U.S. relationship with the Azov Battalion and other extreme right-wing groups in Ukraine cannot be forgotten.

Medea Benjamin, Nicolas J.S. Davies
March 9, 2022 


*Russian President Putin has* claimed that he ordered the invasion of Ukraine to "denazify" its government, while Western officials, such as former U.S. Ambassador to Moscow Michael McFaul, have called this pure propaganda, insisting, "There are no Nazis in Ukraine."

In the context of the Russian invasion, the post-2014 Ukrainian government's problematic relations with extreme right-wing groups and neo-Nazi parties has become an incendiary element on both sides of the propaganda war, with Russia exaggerating it as a pretext for war and the West trying to sweep it under the carpet.

We should not be surprised when the U.S. alliance with neo-Nazi proxy forces in Ukraine, including the infusion of billions of dollars in sophisticated weapons, results in similarly violent and destructive blowback.

The reality behind the propaganda is that the West and its Ukrainian allies have opportunistically exploited and empowered the extreme right in Ukraine, first to pull off the 2014 coup and then by redirecting it to fight separatists in Eastern Ukraine. And far from "denazifying" Ukraine, the Russian invasion is likely to further empower Ukrainian and international neo-Nazis, as it attracts fighters from around the world and provides them with weapons, military training and the combat experience that many of them are hungry for.

Ukraine's neo-Nazi Svoboda Party and its founders Oleh Tyahnybok and Andriy Parubiy played leading roles in the U.S-backed coup in February 2014. Assistant Secretary Nuland and Ambassador Pyatt mentioned Tyahnybok as one of the leaders they were working with on their infamous leaked phone call before the coup, even as they tried to exclude him from an official position in the post-coup government.

As formerly peaceful protests in Kyiv gave way to pitched battles with police and violent, armed marches to try to break through police barricades and reach the Parliament building, Svoboda members and the newly-formed Right Sector militia, led by Dmytro Yarosh, battled police, spearheaded marches and raided a police armory for weapons. By mid-February 2014, these men with guns were the de facto leaders of the Maidan movement.

We will never know what kind of political transition peaceful protests alone would have led to in Ukraine or how different the new government would have been if a peaceful political process had been allowed to take its course, without interference by the United States or violent right-wing extremists.

But it was Yarosh who took to the stage in the Maidan and rejected the February 21, 2014 agreement negotiated by the French, German and Polish foreign ministers, under which Yanukovich and opposition political leaders agreed to hold new elections later that year. Instead, Yarosh and Right Sector refused to disarm and led the climactic march on Parliament that overthrew the government.

Since 1991, Ukrainian elections had swung back and forth between leaders like President Viktor Yanukovych, who was from Donetsk and had close ties with Russia, and Western-backed leaders like President Yushchenko, who was elected in 2005 after the "Orange Revolution" that followed a disputed election. Ukraine's endemic corruption tainted every government, and rapid public disillusionment with whichever leader and party won power led to a see-saw between Western- and Russian-aligned factions.

In 2014, Nuland and the State Department got their favorite, Arseniy Yatsenyuk, installed as Prime Minister of the post-coup government. He lasted two years, until he, too, lost his job due to endless corruption scandals. Petro Poroshenko, the post-coup President, lasted a bit longer, until 2019, even after his personal tax evasion schemes were exposed in the 2016 Panama Papers and 2017 Paradise Papers.

When Yatsenyuk became Prime Minister, he rewarded Svoboda's role in the coup with three cabinet positions, including Oleksander Sych as Deputy Prime Minister, and governorships of three of Ukraine's 25 provinces. Svoboda's Andriy Parubiy was appointed Chairman (or speaker) of Parliament, a post he held for the next 5 years. Tyahnybok ran for president in 2014, but only got 1.2% of the votes, and was not re-elected to Parliament.

Ukrainian voters turned their backs on the extreme-right in the 2014 post-coup elections, reducing Svoboda's 10.4% share of the national vote in 2012 to 4.7%. Svoboda lost support in areas where it held control of local governments but had failed to live up to its promises, and its support was split now that it was no longer the only party running on explicitly anti-Russian slogans and rhetoric.

After the coup, Right Sector helped to consolidate the new order by attacking and breaking up anti-coup protests, in what their leader Yarosh described to Newsweek as a "war" to "cleanse the country" of pro-Russian protesters. This campaign climaxed on May 2nd with the massacre of 42 anti-coup protesters in a fiery inferno, after they took shelter from Right Sector attackers in the Trades Unions House in Odessa.

After anti-coup protests evolved into declarations of independence in Donetsk and Luhansk, the extreme right in Ukraine shifted gear to full-scale armed combat. The Ukrainian military had little enthusiasm for fighting its own people, so the government formed new National Guard units to do so.

Right Sector formed a battalion, and neo-Nazis also dominated the Azov Battalion, which was founded by Andriy Biletsky, an avowed white supremacist who claimed that Ukraine's national purpose was to rid the country of Jews and other inferior races. It was the Azov battalion that led the post-coup government's assault on the self-declared republics and retook the city of Mariupol from separatist forces.

The Minsk II agreement in 2015 ended the worst fighting and set up a buffer zone around the breakaway republics, but a low-intensity civil war continued. An estimated 14,000 people have been killed since 2014. Congressman Ro Khanna and progressive members of Congress tried for several years to end U.S. military aid to the Azov Battalion. They finally did so in the FY2018 Defense Appropriation Bill, but Azov reportedly continued to receive U.S. arms and training despite the ban.

----------


## Revisor

In 2019, the Soufan Center, which tracks terrorist and extremist groups around the world, warned, "The Azov Battalion is emerging as a critical node in the transnational right-wing violent extremist network (Its) aggressive approach to networking serves one of the Azov Battalion's overarching objectives, to transform areas under its control in Ukraine into the primary hub for transnational white supremacy."

The Soufan Center described how the Azov Battalion's "aggressive networking" reaches around the world to recruit fighters and spread its white supremacist ideology. Foreign fighters who train and fight with the Azov Battalion then return to their own countries to apply what they have learned and recruit others.

Violent foreign extremists with links to Azov have included Brenton Tarrant, who massacred 51 worshippers at a mosque in Christchurch in New Zealand in 2019, and several members of the U.S. Rise Above Movement who were prosecuted for attacking counter-protestors at the "Unite the Right" rally in Charlottesville in August 2017. Other Azov veterans have returned to Australia, Brazil, Germany, Italy, Norway, Sweden, the U.K. and other countries. Despite Svoboda's declining success in national elections, neo-Nazi and extreme nationalist groups, increasingly linked to the Azov Battalion, have maintained power on the street in Ukraine, and in local politics in the Ukrainian nationalist heartland around Lviv in Western Ukraine.

After President Zelensky's election in 2019, the extreme right threatened him with removal from office, or even death, if he negotiated with separatist leaders from Donbas and followed through on the Minsk Protocol. Zelensky had run for election as a "peace candidate," but under threat from the right, he refused to even talk to Donbas leaders, whom he dismissed as terrorists.

During Trump's presidency, the United States reversed Obama's ban on weapons sales to Ukraine, and Zelensky's aggressive rhetoric raised new fears in Donbas and Russia that he was building up Ukraine's forces for a new offensive to retake Donetsk and Luhansk by force.

The civil war has combined with the government's neoliberal economic policies to create fertile ground for the extreme right. The post-coup government imposed more of the same neoliberal "shock therapy" that was imposed throughout Eastern Europe in the 1990s. Ukraine received a $40 billion IMF bailout and, as part of the deal, privatized 342 state-owned enterprises; reduced public sector employment by 20%, along with salary and pension cuts; privatized healthcare, and disinvested in public education, closing 60% of its universities.

Coupled with Ukraine's endemic corruption, these policies led to the profitable looting of state assets by the corrupt ruling class, and to falling living standards and austerity measures for everybody else. The post-coup government upheld Poland as its model, but the reality was closer to Yeltsin's Russia in the 1990s. After a nearly 25% fall in GDP between 2012 and 2016, Ukraine is still the poorest country in Europe.

As elsewhere, the failures of neoliberalism have fueled the rise of right-wing extremism and racism, and now the war with Russia promises to provide thousands of alienated young men from around the world with military training and combat experience, which they can then take home to terrorize their own countries.

The Soufan Center has compared the Azov Battalion's international networking strategy to that of Al Qaeda and ISIS. U.S. and NATO support for the Azov Battalion poses similar risks as their support for Al Qaeda-linked groups in Syria ten years ago. Those chickens quickly came home to roost when they spawned ISIS and turned decisively against their Western backers.

Right now, Ukrainians are united in their resistance to Russia's invasion, but we should not be surprised when the U.S. alliance with neo-Nazi proxy forces in Ukraine, including the infusion of billions of dollars in sophisticated weapons, results in similarly violent and destructive blowback.


Our work is licensed under Creative Commons (CC BY-NC-ND 3.0). Feel free to republish and share widely.



Medea Benjamin
*Medea Benjamin*, co-founder of Global Exchange and CODEPINK: Women for Peace, is the author of the 2018 book, "_Inside Iran: The Real History and Politics of the Islamic Republic of Iran."_ Her previous books include: "_Kingdom of the Unjust: Behind the U.S.-Saudi Connection_" (2016); "_Drone Warfare: Killing by Remote Control_" (2013); "_Dont Be Afraid Gringo: A Honduran Woman Speaks from the Heart_" (1989), and (with Jodie Evans) "_Stop the Next War Now (Inner Ocean Action Guide)_" (2005).



Nicolas J.S. Davies
*Nicolas J. S. Davies* is an independent journalist, a researcher with CODEPINK and the author of _Blood On Our Hands: the American Invasion and Destruction of Iraq_.


https://www.commondreams.org/views/2...zis-dont-exist

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Het gaat om het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen. 
> 
> ('complex' in de zin van 'samenstel') 
> 
> Natuurlijk is Rusland een oorzaak - Rusland is Oekrane binnengevallen.
> Maar de geopolitieke en geo-economische agressie van de VS, NAVO en EU is ook een oorzaak. 
> 
> Als de EU in 2014 was ingegaan op Ruslands voorstel tot samenwerking, zou Oekrane er nu misschien anders uit hebben gezien. 
> 
> ...



Ik ben blij dat je de moeite hebt genomen enkele quotes van mij te plaatsen mbt de oorlog in Oekrane, quotes waar ik nog steeds voor honderd procent achter sta. En het feit dat je deze quotes hebt geplaatst als reactie op mijn commentaar op een post van Revisor, vermoed ik dat je daarin een zekere inconsistentie bespeurt, hetgeen ik bij deze wil bestrijden en dat zal ik ook helder toelichten. 

Ja Rusland is een factor, een oorzaak van deze oorlog. Liever gezegd Poetin is deze oorlog begonnen. Het is gn oorlog tegen de Russen maar tegen Poetin. 
Echter de oorprong van deze oorlog ligt bij de zeer snelle opmars van het machtsblok EU/NAVO in oostelijke richting. Een geweldloze overname van voormalige Rusland loyale staten die zich hebben laten omkopen door de EU in ruil voor zakken vol geld. Het was geen keuze van de bevolking van oost en west. Poetin heeft zich daar altijd aan gestoord en naar mijn overtuiging ook zeer terecht. Daar heeft hij zich in het verleden ook helder over uitgelaten. 

Poetin wilde samenwerken met de EU, maar daar wilde de EU niets van weten. De EU heeft zich als een imperium opgesteld met een economisch vijandige inname van voormalige oostbloklanden zeer tgen de wil van Rusland en Poetin in. Vanuit de positie van Rusland en Poetin zeer begrijpelijk en zeer logisch. De EU en de NAVO echter hadden met hun machtsspel geen oor voor de bezwaren van Poetin. Poetin werd door de EU juist behandeld als een paria. En sindsdien is Poetin de EU gaan beschouwen als en hem vijandig gezind machtsblok. En niet onterecht. De NAVO heeft in het verleden grootschalige militaire oefeningen gehouden in het oosten en daarmee de Russen provocerend. Poetin is door toedoen van de NAVO n de EU in een marginale positie geduwd en daarin is hij gesoleerd van EU en handelsvoordelen. Dat heeft zeer terecht kwaad bloed gezet bij Poetin die daardoor gedwongen werd een meer radicale positie in te nemen, iets wat door de toenmalige secretaris generaal van de NAVO Jaap de Hoop Scheffer ook als oorzaak wordt beschreven. Als hij dat al zegt, en hij kan dat weten als vertegenwoordiger van de NAVO, dan zal het wel kloppen. Maar niet alleen de Hoop Scheffer zegt dat, maar talloze analisten waarschuwden voor het potentile gevaar van de ongebreidelde opachuiven van de EU en NAVO naar het oosten. Dat was buitengewoon onverstandig en hoofdoorzaak van het conflict met Poetin. 

Nu laat de NAVO zich van zijn meest laffe kant zien door een land waaraan een EU en NAVO lidmaatschap werd beloofd door oa De Hoop Scheffer militair volkomen in de steek gelaten. De NAVO staat daarmee internationaal volkomen voor joker. En achteraf zijn alle militaire invallen van de NAVO partners in souvereine staten als Irak en Afghanistan een flagrante schending geweest van het internationaal recht. Poetin koos de kant van Assad. En achteraf heeft de NAVO door terugtrekking uit Syri Poetin n Assad gelijk gegeven. 

Hypocriet staan wij als slappe NAVO lidstaat weer te jammeren bij het monument op de DAM waar slapjanus Rutte weer het gespeelde "dit nooit meer" staat te verkondigen, terwijl Nederland tegen Zelensky zegt sorry we kunnen je even niet helpen, maar jullie zijn onze familie. Joh Mark Rutte rot op met uw gespeelde leed van de tweedewereldoorlog waarin Nederland een ongekende laffe rol heeft gespeeld en actief heeft meegeholpen met het afvoeren van Joden naar de gaskamers. Toen de Joden terugkeerden naar Nederland werden ze koel ontvangen en zonder enige schadevergoeding. Een grote schande! Schaamt U

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Europese samenwerking met cultureel gelijke staten en volken ja. Europese samenwerking op gelijkwaardige basis en zonder schuiven met geld ja. Europese samenwerking met behoud van souvereiniteit ja. Vrije handel met Europese landen ja. Ook met landen buiten Europa. 

Europese grondwet nee. Europese regels nee. Europese dominantie nee. Geld over de balk smijten voor corrupte EU lidstaten nee. Homofobe lidstaten nee. Oost Europese lidstaten nee. Europese immigratie opvang nee. Nee nee nee!

EU nee! Nexit NU.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> De goede kant van de oorlog in Oekrane
> 
> Chili: gewelddadige regime change door de VS, terreur door Pinochet. Had Europa geen last van.
> 
> Venezuala: poging tot regime change door de VS, wurgende economische sancties. De EU heult met de VS tegen Venezuela. Europa heeft daar geen last van.
> 
> Irak: gewelddadige regime change door de VS, oorlogsmisdaad, machtvacuum creren. Engeland, Polen en Nederland deden mee. Europa heeft daar geen last van.
> 
> ...


Wat daar de goede kant van is weet ik niet, maar het zal wel als jij het zegt.

Tja, volgens mij is het nogal bedenkelijk om het ene kwaad met een ander kwaad goed te praten. Alsof de bevolking van Oekrane verantwoordelijk is voor al wat je er nu weer erbij haalt. Ronduit belachelijk.

----------


## mrz

Ze zegt alleen nu het dichtbij komt valt het op.

Irak, Syri ver van ons bed show. En dat was Amerika. Nu is het Rusland, en het valt op.

----------


## Revisor

> Er is een lange lijst met interventies van de VS om onwelgevallige regimes (soms ook democratisch gekozen, zoals in Chili) uit de weg te ruimen, met name tijdens de Koude Oorlog. Het was een strijd op leven en dood tussen twee denksystemen. Vanuit Moskou werden ook subversieve activiteiten ondernomen, maar gehinderd door een gebrek aan middelen en slagkracht, waren ze over het algemeen minder effectief.
> 
> Sommige mensen vergeten ook te melden dat de Sovjetunie een onderdrukkend regime was, want dat past niet in hun verhaal. Opmerkelijk is ook dat jij het nooit hebt of de onrechtmatigheid of wreedheid van de Russische invasie.
> 
> Ik heb jarenlang in allerlei complot materiaal zitten spitten, dus veel weet ik wel, en er is weinig wat mij nog verbaast. Een beter wereldbeeld begint bij het accepteren van de feiten zoals ze zijn.
> 
> De werking van markten is zo dat waar vraag is ook aanbod zal zijn: drugs, wapens, sigaretten, vrouwenhandel, kinderporno. Handel kent geen moraal dus de vraag wordt ook gecreerd. Conflicten zullen wapenhandel bevorderen en de wapenhandel zal proberen de vraag te bevorderen. Maar wapenhandel begint meestal met de aanwezigheid van conflicten.
> 
> De bril moet je zelf maar ontdekken. Daar kan ik je niet mee helpen. Een mens gelooft toch alleen wat hij of zij wil geloven. Een ideologie (net als een religie) heeft vaak een duidelijke indeling in goede en kwade krachten. Dit soort denkpatronen (met een vijandsbeeld) helpen bij verdeel en heers. Het is niet zo dat ik vind dat het goed is wat er gebeurt, maar historische analyse kan beter niet eenzijdig zijn.






> Wat jij eigenlijk wilt zeggen is dat jij denkt dat je objectiever de wereld kunt bekijken en dat daarom jouw zienswijze beter is. Dat is prima, dat is de mens eigen.
> 
> Daar ben ik ook op ingesteld als ik met anderen discussieer. Daarom probeer ik mijn zienswijze zoveel mogelijk met relevante feiten en artikelen met meningen van anderen (specialisten etc..) te onderbouwen.
> 
> Dat ik niets zeg over de onrechtmatigheid van de Russische inval wil niet zeggen dat ik ermee eens ben. Ik heb op maroc.nl meerdere keren verklaard dat ik tegen elke invaller ben.
> 
> Dat weerhoudt mij niet ervan om de context erbij te betrekken om de kwestie in een groter verband te begrijpen.
> 
> Mijn conclusie is dat de Oekrainers met hun bloed en levens worden misbruikt voor grotere belangen. Die grote belangen en rode draad van het verhaal vind ik belangrijker om me mee bezig te houden dan het zien als afzonderlijke incident.
> ...



Als extraatje, mijn gedachten over waarheid, werkelijkheid, objectief vs subjectief, feiten en kennis van de werkelijkheid:


Wat is slecht? Kunnen mensen uberhaupt ontsnappen aan hun subjectiviteit en/of andere beperkingen om het goede of slechte objectief te kennen?

Is de menselijke taal toereikend om het te kunnen beschrijven?

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5247866


Ik richt mij op meerdere details vanuit verschillende invalshoeken.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5247874


Zuiver gesproken ben ik van mening dat er wel een objectieve waarheid is, het probleem is dat wij mensen door onze subjectiviteit en gebreken deze waarschijnlijk nooit volledig kunnen kennen.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5248030


Ik leg mezelf geen beperkingen op en sluit geen kennis en/of mogelijkheden uit in mijn queeste.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5248031


Ik probeer te beredeneren of er een objectieve waarheid bestaat. Naar mijn mening bestaat die wel. De subjectieve mens kan die naar mijn mening nooit kennen, daar is hij te beperkt voor.

Neem bijvoorbeeld de geschiedenis. er gebeurt iets. Dat wat gebeurt wordt waargenomen door verschillende mensen. Allen zullen het anders ervaren hebben en anders beschrijven. We hebben te maken met verschillende subjectieve waarnemingen, verwerkingen en beschrijvingen van die geschiedenis. Zo te zien kunnen we niet een objectieve waarheid van die geschiedenis achterhalen. Maar dat laat onverlet dat de gebeurtenissen een oorzaak en gevolg hebben, die los van subjectieve waarnemingen plaats hebben gevonden. Dat is voor mij de objectieve waarheid.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5248109


Mijn begrip van waarheid is dat de waarheid gelijk is aan de werkelijkheid. Is de waarheid niet gelijk aan de werkelijkheid dan is het geen waarheid.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5249473


Dat ik hierover begon na te denken is begonnen met vraagstukken omtrent de methodologie van de Sociologie en de vraag wat objectieve kennis van de werkelijkheid is. Ik heb toen voor mezelf geconcludeerd dat ik als subjectieve mens nooit objectief de werkelijkheid kan vatten. Het is een benadering van de werkelijkheid. Sociologie is immers een cultuurwetenschap en geen natuurwetenschap. Zelfs de natuurwetenschap is naar mijn mening niet waardenvrij. Alles wat uit de mens rolt kan volgens mij niet waardenvrij zijn.

Ik als mens kijk natuurlijk altijd met een beperkte blik en gekleurd naar de werkelijkheid. Maar aan de andere kant heb ik ook geconcludeerd dat er wel degelijk een objectieve werkelijkheid is. De dingen zijn zoals ze zijn, vandaar verwantschap met het ontologisch realisme.

Kortom de discussie objectieve waarheid is bij mij nauw verbonden met:

Objectief - Subjectief
Natuurwetenschap - Cultuurwetenschap
Waardenvrij - niet-waardenvrij

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5249587


Beschrijvingen kunnen vals, waar en onvolledig zijn, in die zin kunnen ze gekleurd/subjectief zijn.

Ja je beschrijft mijn definitie bijna helemaal. Het enige wat ik er aan toe te voegen heb is dat het woord beschrijving een menselijke activiteit is.

Aangezien wij mensen zijn, zal onze beschrijving van de werkelijkheid altijd gekleurd zijn. Daardoor zullen wij nooit de objectieve waarheid van die werkelijkheid kennen. Dat laat onverlet dat er wel een objectieve waarheid is van die werkelijkheid.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5249588

----------


## Olive Yao

.
@ Revisor: kun je hier met je trucjes inkomen? Heb de 'escape-truc' geprobeerd, werkt bij mij niet.

The Economist:

John Mearsheimer on why the West is principally responsible for the Ukrainian crisis
https://www.economist.com/by-invitat...rainian-crisis

Adam Roberts rebuffs the view that the West is principally responsible for the crisis in Ukraine
https://www.economist.com/by-invitat...sis-in-ukraine

Ben vooral genteresseerd in de tegenargumenten van deze A. Roberts.

Al staat er:

The scholar argues that the expansion of NATO was just one factor among several that led to conflict

Ja, dat is nogal wiedes. Zo'n plattitude belooft weinig.


@ Rob: later.

----------


## Revisor

*John Mearsheimer on why the West is principally responsible for the Ukrainian crisis*

The political scientist believes the reckless expansion of NATO provoked Russia



Mar 19th 2022

THE WAR in Ukraine is the most dangerous international conflict since the 1962 Cuban missile crisis. Understanding its root causes is essential if we are to prevent it from getting worse and, instead, to find a way to bring it to a close.

There is no question that Vladimir Putin started the war and is responsible for how it is being waged. But why he did so is another matter. The mainstream view in the West is that he is an irrational, out-of-touch aggressor bent on creating a greater Russia in the mould of the former Soviet Union. Thus, he alone bears full responsibility for the Ukraine crisis.

But that story is wrong. The West, and especially America, is principally responsible for the crisis which began in February 2014. It has now turned into a war that not only threatens to destroy Ukraine, but also has the potential to escalate into a nuclear war between Russia and NATO.

The trouble over Ukraine actually started at NATO’s Bucharest summit in April 2008, when George W. Bush’s administration pushed the alliance to announce that Ukraine and Georgia “will become members”. Russian leaders responded immediately with outrage, characterising this decision as an existential threat to Russia and vowing to thwart it. According to a respected Russian journalist, Mr Putin “flew into a rage” and warned that “if Ukraine joins NATO, it will do so without Crimea and the eastern regions. It will simply fall apart.” America ignored Moscow’s red line, however, and pushed forward to make Ukraine a Western bulwark on Russia’s border. That strategy included two other elements: bringing Ukraine closer to the eu and making it a pro-American democracy.

These efforts eventually sparked hostilities in February 2014, after an uprising (which was supported by America) caused Ukraine’s pro-Russian president, Viktor Yanukovych, to flee the country. In response, Russia took Crimea from Ukraine and helped fuel a civil war that broke out in the Donbas region of eastern Ukraine.

The next major confrontation came in December 2021 and led directly to the current war. The main cause was that Ukraine was becoming a de facto member of NATO. The process started in December 2017, when the Trump administration decided to sell Kyiv “defensive weapons”. What counts as “defensive” is hardly clear-cut, however, and these weapons certainly looked offensive to Moscow and its allies in the Donbas region. Other NATO countries got in on the act, shipping weapons to Ukraine, training its armed forces and allowing it to participate in joint air and naval exercises. In July 2021, Ukraine and America co-hosted a major naval exercise in the Black Sea region involving navies from 32 countries. Operation Sea Breeze almost provoked Russia to fire at a British naval destroyer that deliberately entered what Russia considers its territorial waters.

The links between Ukraine and America continued growing under the Biden administration. This commitment is reflected throughout an important document—the “us-Ukraine Charter on Strategic Partnership”—that was signed in November by Antony Blinken, America’s secretary of state, and Dmytro Kuleba, his Ukrainian counterpart. The aim was to “underscore … a commitment to Ukraine’s implementation of the deep and comprehensive reforms necessary for full integration into European and Euro-Atlantic institutions.” The document explicitly builds on “the commitments made to strengthen the Ukraine-u.s. strategic partnership by Presidents Zelensky and Biden,” and also emphasises that the two countries will be guided by the “2008 Bucharest Summit Declaration.”

Unsurprisingly, Moscow found this evolving situation intolerable and began mobilising its army on Ukraine’s border last spring to signal its resolve to Washington. But it had no effect, as the Biden administration continued to move closer to Ukraine. This led Russia to precipitate a full-blown diplomatic stand-off in December. As Sergey Lavrov, Russia’s foreign minister, put it: “We reached our boiling point.” Russia demanded a written guarantee that Ukraine would never become a part of NATO and that the alliance remove the military assets it had deployed in eastern Europe since 1997. The subsequent negotiations failed, as Mr Blinken made clear: “There is no change. There will be no change.” A month later Mr Putin launched an invasion of Ukraine to eliminate the threat he saw from NATO.

This interpretation of events is at odds with the prevailing mantra in the West, which portrays NATO expansion as irrelevant to the Ukraine crisis, blaming instead Mr Putin’s expansionist goals. According to a recent NATO document sent to Russian leaders, “NATO is a defensive Alliance and poses no threat to Russia.” The available evidence contradicts these claims. For starters, the issue at hand is not what Western leaders say NATO’s purpose or intentions are; it is how Moscow sees NATO’s actions.

Mr Putin surely knows that the costs of conquering and occupying large amounts of territory in eastern Europe would be prohibitive for Russia. As he once put it, “Whoever does not miss the Soviet Union has no heart. Whoever wants it back has no brain.” His beliefs about the tight bonds between Russia and Ukraine notwithstanding, trying to take back all of Ukraine would be like trying to swallow a porcupine. Furthermore, Russian policymakers—including Mr Putin—have said hardly anything about conquering new territory to recreate the Soviet Union or build a greater Russia. Rather, since the 2008 Bucharest summit Russian leaders have repeatedly said that they view Ukraine joining NATO as an existential threat that must be prevented. As Mr Lavrov noted in January, “the key to everything is the guarantee that NATO will not expand eastward.”

Tellingly, Western leaders rarely described Russia as a military threat to Europe before 2014. As America’s former ambassador to Moscow Michael McFaul notes, Mr Putin’s seizure of Crimea was not planned for long; it was an impulsive move in response to the coup that overthrew Ukraine’s pro-Russian leader. In fact, until then, NATO expansion was aimed at turning all of Europe into a giant zone of peace, not containing a dangerous Russia. Once the crisis started, however, American and European policymakers could not admit they had provoked it by trying to integrate Ukraine into the West. They declared the real source of the problem was Russia’s revanchism and its desire to dominate if not conquer Ukraine.

My story about the conflict’s causes should not be controversial, given that many prominent American foreign-policy experts have warned against NATO expansion since the late 1990s. America’s secretary of defence at the time of the Bucharest summit, Robert Gates, recognised that “trying to bring Georgia and Ukraine into NATO was truly overreaching”. Indeed, at that summit, both the German chancellor, Angela Merkel, and the French president, Nicolas Sarkozy, were opposed to moving forward on NATO membership for Ukraine because they feared it would infuriate Russia.

The upshot of my interpretation is that we are in an extremely dangerous situation, and Western policy is exacerbating these risks. For Russia’s leaders, what happens in Ukraine has little to do with their imperial ambitions being thwarted; it is about dealing with what they regard as a direct threat to Russia’s future. Mr Putin may have misjudged Russia’s military capabilities, the effectiveness of the Ukrainian resistance and the scope and speed of the Western response, but one should never underestimate how ruthless great powers can be when they believe they are in dire straits. America and its allies, however, are doubling down, hoping to inflict a humiliating defeat on Mr Putin and to maybe even trigger his removal. They are increasing aid to Ukraine while using economic sanctions to inflict massive punishment on Russia, a step that Putin now sees as “akin to a declaration of war”.

America and its allies may be able to prevent a Russian victory in Ukraine, but the country will be gravely damaged, if not dismembered. Moreover, there is a serious threat of escalation beyond Ukraine, not to mention the danger of nuclear war. If the West not only thwarts Moscow on Ukraine’s battlefields, but also does serious, lasting damage to Russia’s economy, it is in effect pushing a great power to the brink. Mr Putin might then turn to nuclear weapons.

At this point it is impossible to know the terms on which this conflict will be settled. But, if we do not understand its deep cause, we will be unable to end it before Ukraine is wrecked and NATO ends up in a war with Russia.
_
John J. Mearsheimer is the R. Wendell Harrison Distinguished Service Professor of Political Science at the University of Chicago.
_
_Our recent coverage of the Ukraine crisis can be found here.


_https://www.economist.com/by-invitat...rainian-crisis

----------


## Revisor

*Sir Adam Roberts rebuffs the view that the West is principally responsible for the crisis in Ukraine*

The scholar argues that the expansion of NATO was just one factor among several that led to conflict



Mar 26th 2022

WHY IS IT that John Mearsheimer, a distinguished American exponent of international relations, has reached such an apparently perverse conclusion about Russias special military operation in Ukraine? It is a special military operation indeedone whose initiation and conduct have been condemned as violating the most fundamental rules and norms. Yet he argued in an article for _The Economist_s By Invitation section on March 19th that the West, and especially America, is principally responsible for the crisis which began in February 2014.

Professor Mearsheimer does not let Vladimir Putin off the hook entirely: There is no question that Vladimir Putin started the crisis and is responsible for how it is being waged, he writes. But Professor Mearsheimers central argument is that the crisis began at NATOs Bucharest summit in April 2008, when President George W. Bush, along with the other NATO member states, ostensibly committed the alliance to the future membership of Ukraine and Georgia. The Russian leadership was deeply opposed to the prospect of NATO extending its reach so close to the heartland of Russia.

Its questionable whether Mr Putin was right to say NATO posed a threat to Russias sphere of influence. From the start in 2008 there were different interpretations of what was meant by will become members. For some these words, with no time-frame specified, were there to enable President Bush to return home from Bucharest with something to show for his trip. Other member states, all of whose votes would have been essential for any formal offer of membership, remained doubtful. But Mr Putin took the phrasing seriously.

Professor Mearsheimers argument has some strength in suggesting that the 2008 Bucharest summit declaration was a disaster. He has shown consistency in this matter. He practically invented a school of international relations called offensive realism, based round the idea that systems in which there are several great powers are prone to manage their mutual relations with deep rivalry and a high risk of war. One conclusion that follows from his world-view is that states are bound to take seriously the concept of spheres of influence, an old-fashioned term for a phenomenon that is still very much alive. However much spheres of influence may challenge the idea of the sovereign equality of states, they have by no means disappeared in international relations.

Take the 1962 Cuban missile crisis. In demanding the withdrawal of Soviet nuclear-armed missiles from Cuba, America was, in effect, defending the Monroe Doctrine of 1823. The doctrine sought to exclude European colonial rule and military presence from the western hemisphere. As for the Soviet Union, throughout the cold war it regarded virtually all of eastern Europe, where it imposed client regimes, as its sphere of influence under the euphemistic label of commonwealth of socialist nations.

There is no dispute now that Mr Putin wants to defend Russias sphere of influence. Right at the start of his speech on February 24th, as his forces invaded Ukraine, he criticised the expansion of the NATO bloc to the east, bringing its military infrastructure closer to Russian borders. He embarked on a tirade against the actions of the Western powers and of the Ukrainian government. He infamously claimed, without a shred of evidence, that there was an ongoing genocide against the millions of people in the Donbas region.

However, for Professor Mearsheimer to reduce the causes of Russia's invasion to the Bucharest declaration is simplistic and wrong. Other, more important factors were at play. For a start, there were some obvious frustrations, fears and mistakes. The continuing American strategic partnership with Ukraine, which Professor Mearsheimer mentions, may indeed have played a part, rubbing salt in the wound of NATOs projected expansion. Ukrainian defiance in response to Russias huge military exercise on its border last year would have been hard for Mr Putin to tolerate. A successful and democratic Ukraine undermines the Russian leaders own authoritarianism at home. And there was a faulty understanding of the situation on the ground: both America in Iraq and Russia in Ukraine have launched wars on terrible intelligence.

Alongside these proximate causes there are three other factors that help to explain the current crisis in Ukraine. The most important, and the most neglected, is that the break-up of empires is often messy and traumatic. Often foreign military intervention of some kind follows. The end of European colonial empires, and the collapse of the Soviet and Yugoslav empires in the 1990s, forced new or re-constituted states to make fateful decisions. Is citizenship based on ethnicity or simply residence? Should kin living outside the state have a right to citizenship? What frontiers does the state have? What friends and allies? What constitution? What language? Such questions have been at the heart of most of the political crises and armed conflicts of the past 100 years or more. The dozens of UN peacekeeping missions established since 1945 have all had the task of addressing post-colonial and post-imperial crises.

Both Georgia and Ukraine faced many if not all of these quandaries in the 1990sand faced them long before the question of NATO membership arose. From the very beginning of their new existence the status of Russian minorities in Georgia and Ukraine was particularly difficult. In Georgia two breakaway republics provided a basis, or at least a pretext, for Russian intervention on occasion. In Ukraine, too, defending the rights of its two Russian-supported breakaway republics was the ostensible reason for Russian military interventions there. And in these pro-Russian republics there were forced expulsions, of Georgians and Ukrainians respectively, leading to calls that they should be enabled to return to their homes.

Second, the existence of nuclear weapons outside of Russia necessitated a degree of Western involvement in security matters. An array of nuclear weapons remained in Ukraine (and also in Belarus and Kazakhstan) following the collapse of the Soviet Union. The problem of what to do with this arsenal was addressed in the Budapest Memorandum on Security Assurances of December 5th 1994. The three post-Soviet states agreed to hand these nuclear weapons over to Russia. In return, they received security assurances from Russia, Britain and America, which all undertook to respect the sovereignty, independence and existing borders of Ukraine and the other two states. This provision was violated by Russias takeover of Crimea in March 2014. The breakdown of the Budapest Memorandum left Ukraine in an awkward situation. It was unable to trust Russias word, but also had reason to doubt Western security guarantees. The idea of full-blooded membership of NATO appeared increasingly attractive but not necessarily more attainable.

The third factor is colour revolutionsthe popular revolutions that occurred in many countries in the former Soviet Union in recent decades. They must have reminded Mr Putin of the movements in eastern Europe in 1989 that precipitated the collapse of one communist regime after another. Mr Putin was deeply suspicious of the revolutions, such as the Rose revolution in Georgia in November 2003. It was the first successful assault in the former Soviet Union against the corrupt strongmen who had come to power in the immediate aftermath of communist party rule. It was followed within a year by the Orange revolution in Ukraine that threw out another such strongman, Viktor Yanukovych.

It suits Mr Putin to treat civil resistance movements as parts of a grand international conspiracy. I have been studying such movements for more than 50 years. In that time all kinds of accusations have been made that such movements are the pawns of outside forces. There is little evidence to support such theories. Professor Mearsheimer, in a lecture on The Causes and Consequences of the Ukraine Crisis at Chicago University in 2015, actually lent some credence to the idea that such movements verge on being an American instrument. Our basic strategy is to topple regimes all over the world. Evidence for this generalisation was not presented. Throughout his analysis Professor Mearsheimer pays remarkably little attention to the ideals and political desires of people in countries that have experienced people power revolutions.

These factors suggest that the 2008 proposal to expand NATO to include Georgia and Ukraine is just one among many developments that have made the current crisis so acute. It is arguable, indeed likely, that the NATO expansion proposal made matters worse, as may some other Western actions, but to assert that the West is principally responsible for the Ukrainian crisis goes too far.

_Sir Adam Roberts is an emeritus professor of international relations at the University of Oxford._
_
Read more of our recent coverage of the Ukraine crisis


_https://www.economist.com/by-invitat...sis-in-ukraine

----------


## Olive Yao

.

Revisor!!!  :ole:   :tover:   :Iluvu:  wizz kid!!

----------


## Revisor

Beste wat werkt is de Tor Browser. Omdat de Tor browser gebruikt maakt van allerlei relays en proxy's is ie iets trager dan andere browsers. Daar maak ik gebruik van.

Je kunt Tor browser installeren of als stand-alone gebruiken. Ik gebruik het als stand-alone om mijn laptop zo schoon mogelijk te houden.

Als je dan de webpagina hebt waar je moet zijn en de paywall of inlogblokje komt, klik je niet op escape maar op het opnieuw laden van de pagina, dat is datgene waarmee ik met de rode pijl naar verwijs. Als je opnieuw laadt dan verandert datgene waar je op geklikt had in een kruisje.



Als de pagina opnieuw laadt maak je gebruik van de traagheid van de Tor browser door deze te stoppen. Eerst verschijnt de gehele tekst en dan pas komt de paywall/inlogblokje. Dat laden stop je door op het kruisje te klikken, net voor de paywall of inlogblokje komt.

Werkt niet bij alle websites, maar werkt bij genoeg goede websites.

Het is een paar keer oefenen maar lukt zeker.

----------


## Bart.NL

Poetin en het Westen zitten er nu zo in dat WO III een rele optie blijft.

Dus de belangrijkste vraag is nu: wie gaat deze puinhoop opruimen?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Poetin en het Westen zitten er nu zo in dat WO III een rele optie blijft.


Ja. Ik denk dat het een kwestie van tijd is. Alles wijst er op dat het een direct conflict met de NAVO gaat worden. Zelensky hoopt daar ook op.

.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Hegel heeft met zijn Hegeliaanse dialectiek de evolutie van de waarheid naar een absolute waarheid willen weergeven. Karl Marx past de Hegeliaanse dialectiek toe op de loop van geschiedenis.
> Neo-conservatieven en westerse politici gebruiken de Hegeliaanse dialectiek om beleid ten gunste van hun doelen te kunnen bewerkstelligen.


_Negatieve dialectiek_ is een zeer moeilijk boek. Dat heeft niet alleen
met de erin ontwikkelde ideen te maken, maar ook en vooral met
de schrijfstijl. Alsof Theodor W. Adorno (1903-1969) daadwerkelijk
wilde bewijzen wat hij uiteenzet: dat een totaal begrip onmogelijk is.
Dat laatste maakt n van de centrale stellingen van het boek uit.
Al in de eerste bladzijden distantieert Adorno zich van de
eeuwenoude opvatting die denken en identificeren gelijkschakelt.
Over iets, een ding in de werkelijkheid, nadenken houdt in dat men
het wezen (of de essentie) van dat ding wil begrijpen, dat men de
eenheid van begrip en ding wil bewerkstelligen en zich op die
manier dat ding begrippelijk of conceptueel wil toe-eigenen. Het
grijpen dat in begrijpen schuilt, moet dus letterlijk worden
genomen: iets willen begrijpen is iets in de greep willen krijgen en
overmeesteren. Dat is van in het begin de droom en het
programma geweest van de filosofie, sinds Parmenides van Elea in
de vijfde eeuw voor Christus de identiteit van denken en zijn
proclameerde. Die droom is uitgekomen: het programma is volledig
uitgevoerd in het encyclopedisch systeem van Georg Wilhelm
Friedrich Hegel, dat de eenheid van het werkelijke en het rationele
poneert. Adorno trekt van leer tegen dat filosofische programma en
ontmaskert het als gevaarlijk: het identificerende denken legt een
totalitaire claim op de werkelijkheid. Het verwondert hem dan ook
nauwelijks dat de westerse cultuur, die volledig door het
conceptuele denken in beslag genomen is, in de barbarij van het
totalitarisme uitgemond is. De dodelijke waarheid van *het denken
dat identiteiten instelt en geen alteriteit toestaat of erkent*, is in de
vernietigingskampen van nazi-Duitsland aan het licht gekomen.

https://www.dereactor.org/teksten/de...-van-frankfurt



> Dat heb ik ooit eens zo verwoord:
> *Polarisatie als dialectische methode*
> Ik keer even terug naar Fukuyama om de reden dat hij een filosofisch element gebruikt die je vaak terugziet als instrument van de neoconservatieven om hun doelen te bereiken. Ik citeer hem nog een keer:
> "De gebeurtenissen waarvan we getuigen zijn, betreffen niet enkel het einde van de Koude Oorlog, of het voorbijgaan van een specifiek tijdperk uit de naoorlogse geschiedenis, maar het einde van de geschiedenis als dusdanig: namelijk, het *eindpunt van de ideologische evolutie* van de mensheid en de universalisering van de Westerse liberale democratie als de uiteindelijke vorm van menselijk bestuur."
> Waar hij eigenlijk op doelt, is dat de ideologische geschiedenis het resultaat is van een evolutie van een constante strijd van twee tegengestelden. Hij grijpt hiermee terug op het *Hegeliaanse dialectiek* door te argumenteren dat er een historische vooruitgang heeft bestaan, die geleid heeft naar de ontwikkeling van een seculiere, vrije markt-democratie.
> Fukuyama ziet de geschiedenis als een dialectisch proces tussen twee klassen, naar analogie van de dialectiek van heer en slaaf. Dat gaat als volgt. Je hebt een idee, dat noem je *these*. Op dat idee komt kritiek, dat noemen we *antithese*. Door botsingen, dialoog en strijd rolt er een compromis of een nieuw idee uit, dat wordt de *synthese* genoemd. De synthese wordt dan these en op haar beurt weer bekritiseerd door een nieuwe antithese en zo gaat dat dan door.
> Ik sta hierbij stil omdat de neoliberale conservatieven een methode hanteren die de dialectiek *actief* wil sturen en bespoedigen. Het wordt als instrument gebruikt om de samenleving in de juiste gewenste richting te sturen. Dit wordt o.a. bereikt door het kweken van *consensus*, *compromissen* sluiten, *polarisatie*, *angst* en *intimidatie*.
> https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5172398


Governance/Slavehood/Kojve/Drury: Unlike Hegel, Kojve shifts the relationship between Governance and Slavehood to the world-historical last instances Stalin and the communist world state. He sees the latter better able to satisfy the basic social needs of all people than the Prussian state envisaged by Hegel. (KojveVsHegel). Later, Kojve transferred this goal to the American Way of Life. 

KojveVsHegel: in Kojve, unlike at Hegel, in the end the slave and thus the masses, win over the master. But since the slave embodies the weak, the cowardly, the small and the animalistic, the victory of the slave over the master ends in a rule of mediocrity or in *the driving of a reanimalized humanity into undesirably happy consumption*.

According to Drury, Kojve does not carry out Hegel's dialectical movement, according to which master and slave converge.
DruryVsKojve: this is a "fascist interpretation" of the struggle for recognition. 

https://philosophy-science-humanitie...ve%20Dialectic




> Het Westen heeft altijd een vijand nodig om de leegheid en onderdrukking van het kapitalistisch systeem ervan te verbloemen. Vanaf de tweede wereldoorlog was het Communisme de vijand. Na de val van het communisme werd het de Islam, en nu is het China en Rusland.


Vanwege _zero sum competion_ verhoogt China de prijzen van goederen waardoor de inflatie in de EU nog groter gaat worden.

----------


## Attitude

.



> De goede kant van de oorlog in Oekrane
> 
> 
> 
> Chili: gewelddadige regime change door de VS, terreur door Pinochet. Had Europa geen last van.
> 
> Venezuala: poging tot regime change door de VS, wurgende economische sancties. De EU heult met de VS tegen Venezuela. Europa heeft daar geen last van.
> 
> Irak: gewelddadige regime change door de VS, oorlogsmisdaad, machtvacuum creren. Engeland, Polen en Nederland deden mee. Europa heeft daar geen last van.
> ...


Bijsluiter: gaandeweg inperken van burgerlijke vrijheden met als vertrekpunt onterechte verdachtmakingen van moslims 🕌

----------


## Attitude

.



> Nu laat de NAVO zich van zijn meest laffe kant zien door een land waaraan een EU en NAVO lidmaatschap werd beloofd door oa De Hoop Scheffer militair volkomen in de steek gelaten. De NAVO staat daarmee internationaal volkomen voor joker.


Joe Biden is degene die op de de rem trapt.
Dat op zich de invasie plaatsvond wordt, door de Republikeinen, als zwak leiderschap gezien.
Om zijn kracht laten zien heeft Biden mee moeten werken om Vladimir Poetin tot oorlogsmisdadiger te verklaren.

Joe Biden moet nu ook proberen wapentransporten te stoppen van de EU naar Oekrane.
Te veel wapens voor de Oekrane betekent dat de Russen hun acties op gaan voeren.
Gevolg is nog meer doden die als aanvullend bewijs gaan dienen van Biden's zwakke leiderschap: 2024 Trump/Palin?.




> Europese samenwerking met cultureel gelijke staten en volken ja. Europese samenwerking op gelijkwaardige basis en zonder schuiven met geld ja. Europese samenwerking met behoud van souvereiniteit ja. Vrije handel met Europese landen ja. Ook met landen buiten Europa. 
> Europese grondwet nee. Europese regels nee. Europese dominantie nee. Geld over de balk smijten voor corrupte EU lidstaten nee. Homofobe lidstaten nee. Oost Europese lidstaten nee. Europese immigratie opvang nee. Nee nee nee!
> *EU nee! Nexit NU*.


Als de verantwoordelijken (operators) eerlijke en betrouwbaar zijn dan brengt zelfs het krakkemikkigste systeem vooruitgang.
In 2024 zijn er verkiezingen Euro Parlement. 
Op papier zou er een radicale koerswijzingen kunnen komen; de ECB doet wat het Europarlement opdraagt en niet andersom.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Ja. Ik denk dat het een kwestie van tijd is. Alles wijst er op dat het een direct conflict met de NAVO gaat worden. Zelensky hoopt daar ook op.


Mijn voorspellende gaven zijn niet zo goed, dus daar laat ik me niet over uit. Alleen hebben Poetin en het Westen zichzelf ingegraven in een situatie waar moeilijk een uitweg voor is te vinden.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Beste wat werkt is de Tor Browser. Omdat de Tor browser gebruikt maakt van allerlei relays en proxy's is ie iets trager dan andere browsers. Daar maak ik gebruik van.
> 
> Je kunt Tor browser installeren of als stand-alone gebruiken. Ik gebruik het als stand-alone om mijn laptop zo schoon mogelijk te houden.




Tor stand-alone github poort:9050

Groetjes uit Cambridge, Massachusets

----------


## Revisor

> ._Negatieve dialectiek_ is een zeer moeilijk boek. Dat heeft niet alleen
> met de erin ontwikkelde ideen te maken, maar ook en vooral met
> de schrijfstijl. Alsof Theodor W. Adorno (1903-1969) daadwerkelijk
> wilde bewijzen wat hij uiteenzet: dat een totaal begrip onmogelijk is.
> Dat laatste maakt n van de centrale stellingen van het boek uit.
> Al in de eerste bladzijden distantieert Adorno zich van de
> eeuwenoude opvatting die denken en identificeren gelijkschakelt.
> Over iets, een ding in de werkelijkheid, nadenken houdt in dat men
> het wezen (of de essentie) van dat ding wil begrijpen, dat men de
> ...



Thx voor je interessante bijdrage. Hegel etc.. gaat natuurlijk boven mijn pet. Ik ken alleen de kort samengevatte standaardkennis zoals ik die tegenkwam voor de vakken geschiedenis, sociologie en rechtsfilosofie.

Wat ik wel weet is dat Hegel eigelijk niet echt te doorgronden is zonder kennis van de esoterische, gnostische, maconieke etc... symboliek en leer.

Zie: Hegel and the Hermetic Tradition by Glenn Magee

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik ben geen groots theoreticus, maar kijk naar praktische toepassing, en de essentie lijkt te zijn dat conflicten over ideen pas eindigen nadat de dialectiek in zijn volledigheid is toegepast.

Dat lijkt een theoretische gedachte, en er blijven belangenconflicten, maar als er geen fundamentele verschillen van inzicht zijn, dan zijn die op te lossen als de partijen redelijk zijn.

Bij fundamentele verschillen van inzicht kunnen de partijen 'redelijk' zijn en toch in conflict geraken of zelfs een oorlog beginnen.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Thx voor je interessante bijdrage. Hegel etc.. gaat natuurlijk boven mijn pet. Ik ken alleen de kort samengevatte standaardkennis zoals ik die tegenkwam voor de vakken geschiedenis, sociologie en rechtsfilosofie.
> 
> Wat ik wel weet is dat Hegel eigelijk niet echt te doorgronden is zonder kennis van de esoterische, gnostische, maconieke etc... symboliek en leer.
> 
> Zie: Hegel and the Hermetic Tradition by Glenn Magee


Graag gedaan!
Het was ook een test van mijn parate kennis.

In de recensie van Negatieve Dialectiek heb ik _alteriteit_ geaccentueerd. Dat verwijst naar Levinas en het sociologische begrip _othering_

Kojve's _fascistisch_ bekritiseren van _happy consumption_ is vergelijkbaar met De opstand van de hordes (massamens) van Jos Prtega y Gasset. 
Er onstaan telkens nieuwe heren en nieuwe slaven op. 
In het heden redden de heren de slaven van een mondiale milieucatastrofe. 

Mystiek was een schuilplaats voor Hegel in zijn Pruisische omgeving. Hetzelfde geldt nog meer voor Heidegger temidden van de Nazi's.

Confucius' interpretatie de I Ching (boek van veranderng) is de basis van het Confucianisme wat - in de westers visie - ook zwaar zou leunen op mystiek.
Ruim 500 jaar na Confucius wordt de aanvulling op de I Ching geschreven: Ti Xun Jīng.
Bij dit boek horen 81 tetragrammen en leg je die tetragrammen in een vierkant (9 X 9) dan kan daar wiskunde mee beoefend worden.
Deze 'Ti Xun Jīng wiskunde' is in 1878 heruitgevonden als Clifford (sub)algebra:



_I Ching: 64-dimensionaal Cl(6) & Ti Xun Jīng: 256-dimensionaal Cl(8)_
 
Voorgaande constellatie verklaart waarom Ibn 'Arabi, die zijn blik oostwaarts had gericht, psychologie en wiskunde als een eenheid zag.
Psychologie + wiskunde is in het westers deel van de wereld uit den boze.
Sinds de Kritische Theorie (Frankfurter Schule) zijjn empirie en verificatie vloekwoorden geworden.
Inmiddels is er een _postmoderne bureaucratie_ ontstaan: vage sociale wetenschappers, opiniemakers etc. schreeuwen om het hardst om aandacht voor hun nietszeggendheid.
Dus nuchterheid van het begin af aan en bij het geringste vermoeden van esoterie, sofismes etc. maken dat je wegkomt.

----------


## Attitude

> Ik ben geen groots theoreticus, maar kijk naar praktische toepassing, en de essentie lijkt te zijn dat conflicten over ideen pas eindigen *nadat de dialectiek in zijn volledigheid is toegepast*.
> 
> Dat lijkt een theoretische gedachte, en er blijven belangenconflicten, maar als er geen fundamentele verschillen van inzicht zijn, dan zijn die op te lossen als de partijen redelijk zijn.
> 
> Bij fundamentele verschillen van inzicht kunnen de partijen 'redelijk' zijn en toch in conflict geraken of zelfs een oorlog beginnen.


Dialectiek in zijn volledigheid toegepast betekent het einde van verandering.
Dialectiseren dient om om te gaan met een verandering van de verhouding subject/object. (een nieuw fenomeen in een gegeven context of een gegeven fenomeen in een nieuwe context)

Terug naar het conflict.
Rusland is na het uiteenvallen van de Sovjet Unie van tweede wereldland zowat een derde wereldland geworden.
Oekrane was in 2008 het armste land van Europa. 
Ruslan wilde samen met EU en IMF Oekrane vooruit helpen; maar dit mocht niet van George W. Bush (uitnodigng lidmaatschap NAVO Oekrane).
Na Bush heeft Obama de EU aangesppord Oekrane te verleiden met EU-welvaart. 
Tijdens Trump was er een pauze omdat Trump geen interesse had voor de armoedzaaiers in Oekrane.
Biden heeft de draad weer opgepakt want VS willen de baas zijn blijven.
Dit VS inzicht komt voort in de geglobaliseerde wereld een vertikale ordening te zien waarbij de VS (en Europa) bovenaan staan.
In de rest van de wereld wordt een horizontale ordening gezien waarbij landen gelijkwaardig naast elkaar leven.

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik dacht in algemene termen, dus niet specifiek over de situatie in Oekrane.

Een volledige toepassing betekent dat alle relevante feiten in hun onderlinge verhouding rekening houdend met hun relatieve belangrijkheid in een samenhangende theorie of oplossing komen.

Je kunt op een bepaald moment, met de beschikbare informatie, een bepaalde oplossing vinden, maar zodra je die toepast komt nieuwe informatie aan het licht.

Bijvoorbeeld, communisme leek misschien een goed idee in de 19e eeuw, maar toen werd het uitgeprobeerd in de Sovjet Unie, en bleek het minder goed te werken dan gedacht.

Natuurlijk hadden sommigen dat zien aankomen. Er waren dus op voorhand tegenstanders, en dat was niet alleen een kwestie van belangen, maar vaak ook een fundamenteel verschil van inzicht.

Alleen, was het op voorhand te voorzien dat communisme zou falen? De communisten van weleer zagen het niet aankomen. En het waren geen domme mensen. Dus werd het 'uitgevochten' in de Koude Oorlog.

Iedereen heeft regelmatig ongelijk, dus wanneer ik het met iemand oneens ben, wil dat niet zeggen dat ik gelijk of ongelijk heb. Soms moet je iets proberen om daar achter te komen.

Door de tijd genomen neemt de kennis van de menselijke natuur toe, en heeft de geschiedenis aangetoond wat wel en niet werkt, zodat er toch voortschrijdend inzicht kan zijn.

Het inzicht is niet altijd tijdelijk. Als iemand de wet van de zwaartekracht heeft opgesteld, kan dat definitief zijn. Er kan later een betere theorie komen, maar op voorhand weet je dat niet.

Een uitkomst kan zijn dat wanneer partijen er over eens zijn dat socialisme en kapitalisme beide niet ideaal zijn, er een redelijke discussie mogelijk is over hoe de economie kan worden ingericht.

In dat geval spelen belangen een grotere rol dan inzichten. Hoe meer mensen het eens zijn over ideen, hoe meer de discussie over belangen zal gaan, is mijn vermoeden.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Mijn voorspellende gaven zijn niet zo goed, dus daar laat ik me niet over uit. Alleen hebben Poetin en het Westen zichzelf ingegraven in een situatie waar moeilijk een uitweg voor is te vinden.


Biden vindt dat Poetin niet aan de macht kan blijven.

Ik vind dat ook maar ik ben een nobody op een of ander obscuur forum dus ik kan het zeggen.

----------


## mrz

Hmm... Vraag is wat voor oplossing is meer wapens aan Oekraine geven. Lost dat het conflict op of maakt het erger!

Heb geen verstand van oorlog maar zie Olive Yeo hier sterk bepleiten dat Amerika agressor lijkt.

Maargoed. Praat het niet goed.!

----------


## Olive Yao

> Hmm... Vraag is wat voor oplossing is meer wapens aan Oekraine geven. Lost dat het conflict op of maakt het erger!
> 
> Heb geen verstand van oorlog maar zie Olive Yeo hier sterk bepleiten dat Amerika agressor lijkt.
> 
> Maargoed. Praat het niet goed.!


Thx voor je reactie. 

Mn standpunt is genuanceerder dan dat. Ik hamer erop dat we naar het _complex van oorzaken en gevolgen_ moeten kijken.

Wel denk ik dat bij de VS, NAVO n EU zwaarwegende oorzaken liggen.

De geo-economische agressie van de EU (het Handelsdirectoraat van de EC voorop) valt ook ernstig te verwijten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Wel denk ik dat bij de VS, NAVO n EU zwaarwegende oorzaken liggen.
> 
> De geo-economische agressie van de EU (het Handelsdirectoraat van de EC voorop) valt ook ernstig te verwijten.


Totaal geschift. Noch Oekrane, noch de EU noch de NATO heeft ook maar de intentie gehad om oorlog te voeren tegen Rusland, ook nu niet. Ook tijdens de koude oorlogsjaren had niemand die intentie - en gebeurde dat ook niet.

Dat de EU en de NATO bereid zijn met materieel en sancties Oekrane bij te staan tegen een brute militaire verovering door Rusland, is heel wat anders. 

Daarnaast mis ik bij jou, en anderen, de erkenning dat de bevolking van landen zelf mogen uitmaken bij welke club ze zich al dan niet graag bij zouden willen aansluiten. Dat is gewoon een staaltje uiterst primitief machtsdenken. Voor hen - over hen - maar zonder hen. Daardoor kunnen dictators hun gang gaan.

Verder mis ik bij jou, en anderen de vraag waarom al die eerdere Sovjet landen, en nu nog een stel andere, zo snakten en snakken om van die Russische dictator af te zijn.

Noch Oekrane, noch de EU of de NATO zijn deze oorlog begonnen. Dat is Rusland, en dient daarvoor afgestraft te worden.

Niemand hier zal er spijt van hebben dat de geallieerden destijds west Europa bevrijdden van de Duitse dictatoriale bezetting. Blijkbaar gun jij, en anderen, dat de Oekraners niet. Leve de democratie, zullen we maar zeggen.

----------


## Oiseau

"Dictatuur" is toch de boel naar je hand zetten.
En dat deed/doet het westen. Je zou een oer-oen zijn dat "leve de democratie" een nobel bedoeling was..

Alle groot actoren zijn machtbelust in deze.

Het westen heeft alleen maar aan zichzelf gedacht (egostisch als het maar kan) en nu is het tijd om te redden wat te redden valt..

Voor gebruikt kapitalisme de democratie wanneer dat hem goed uitkomt. De dictatuur van kapitalisten is niet minder erg dan die van poetin.

Kapitalisten moeten een keertje leren meer belastingen betalen en geen landen runeren.

----------


## mrz

Ik maakte cynisch grapje over dat reclamewereld kunstje afgekeken had van de russen onder stalin volgens een film.

Oorlogsindustrie die dus ook groeit door putin. Met amerikaanse spirit, zullen we maar zeggen.

Het is triest. En de zon schijnt alsof de oorlog niet nodig was geweest (...)

----------


## Attitude

.



> Ik dacht in *algemene termen*, dus niet specifiek over de situatie in Oekrane.
> 
> Een volledige toepassing betekent dat alle relevante feiten in hun onderlinge verhouding rekening houdend met hun relatieve belangrijkheid in een samenhangende theorie of oplossing komen.
> 
> Je kunt op een bepaald moment, met de beschikbare informatie, een bepaalde oplossing vinden, maar zodra je die toepast komt nieuwe informatie aan het licht.
> 
> Bijvoorbeeld, communisme leek misschien een goed idee in de 19e eeuw, maar toen werd het uitgeprobeerd in de Sovjet Unie, en bleek het minder goed te werken dan gedacht.
> 
> Natuurlijk hadden sommigen dat zien aankomen. Er waren dus op voorhand tegenstanders, en dat was niet alleen een kwestie van belangen, maar vaak ook een fundamenteel verschil van inzicht.
> ...


Algemene wetenschapstheorie binnen een Hegeliaans discours is niet zinvol.
De link van Revisor: _Hegel is not a philosopher. He is no lover or seeker of wisdom — he believes he has found it_.

Hegeliaanse dialectiek leidt tot keuzevermijdend gedrag en afwachten totdat de economie de keuze(s) bepaalt.

Ter voorkoming van nog een Oekraense tragedie heb ik wel keuzes gemaakt:
1.) VS/EU moeten nederigheid leren t.o.v. de rest van de wereld.
2.) EU leger oprichteh (NAVO, VS en hun ABC-wapens weg).
3.) Bilaterale onderhandelingen EU-Rusland voor een ABC-wapenvrije zone in Europa.

De wederopbouw van de Oekrane is afhankelijk van een te sluiten vredesakkoord.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Biden vindt dat Poetin niet aan de macht kan blijven.
> 
> Ik vind dat ook maar ik ben een nobody op een of ander obscuur forum dus ik kan het zeggen.


*Emmanuel Macron "n'utiliserait pas" les mots de Joe 
Biden, qui a trait Vladimir Poutine de "boucher"*

https://twitter.com/franceinfoplus/s...31305157591047

----------


## Revisor

> Ik maakte cynisch grapje over dat reclamewereld kunstje afgekeken had van de russen onder stalin volgens een film.
> 
> Oorlogsindustrie die dus ook groeit door putin. Met amerikaanse spirit, zullen we maar zeggen.
> 
> Het is triest. En de zon schijnt alsof de oorlog niet nodig was geweest (...)



Volgens mij klopt dat niet.

Volgens de documentaire van Adam Curtis The century of the self, het neefje van Sigmund Freud, Edward Bernays de grondlegger van reclame en marketing in het Westen. De documentaire vind ik zeer goed. Heb zelden zoveel in n keer geleerd als uit de docu. Ik heb die docu hier vaker aangeprezen, en doe dat nog een keer!


*Edward Bernays* 

 
Edward Bernays, 1917

*Edward Louis Bernays* (Wenen, 22 november 1891 - New York, 9 maart 1995) is een van de grondleggers van de communicatievorm propaganda, wat later tot public relations werd gedoopt. Hij gebruikte een interpretatie van Sigmund Freuds - Bernays' oom - theorie van de psychoanalyse en paste die in de jaren twintig voor het eerst als tactiek toe op het grote Amerikaanse publiek. Het doel was manipulatie van het onderbewustzijn.

Bernays leerde het Amerikaanse bedrijfsleven hoe dit mensen kon laten verlangen naar producten die ze wilden, in plaats van naar spullen die ze nodig hadden. De theorie daarachter was het verbinden van (massaproductie)artikelen aan de onbewuste verlangens van het grote publiek. Tactieken die - met dank aan Bernays - in die tijd hun oorsprong vinden, zijn bijvoorbeeld:


Grootschalige pr-stunts.Het verbinden van beroemdheden en producten.Het erotiseren van artikelen zoals sigaretten.Producten presenteren als logisch overeenkomend met een bepaald imago (bijvoorbeeld rokende vrouwen met een imago van vrijheid en zelfstandigheid).

Bernays bedacht ook dat zijn tactieken ruimer toepasbaar moesten zijn dan om een afzetmarkt te creren. Dat uitte zich in politieke denkbeelden, die met name neoconservatief Amerika omarmde.
*
Documentaire*

Adam Curtis maakte in 2002 voor de BBC een serie programma's genaamd _The Century of the Self_. De eerste twee delen van dat (vierdelige) programma (de delen _Happiness Machines_ en _The Engineering of Consent_) gaan voor een belangrijk deel over Bernays' ideen aangaande benvloeding van de massa en in welke mate die van invloed zijn geweest op het grote publiek en nog steeds zijn. 


https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edward_Bernays



_The American business community was also very impressed with the propaganda effort. They had a problem at that time. The country was becoming formally more democratic. A lot more people were able to vote and that sort of thing. The country was becoming wealthier and more people could participate and a lot of new immigrants were coming in, and so on.

So what do you do? It's going to be harder to run things as a private club. Therefore, obviously, you have to control what people think. There had been public relation specialists but there was never a public relations industry. There was a guy hired to make Rockefeller's image look prettier and that sort of thing. But this huge public relations industry, which is a U.S. invention and a monstrous industry, came out of the first World War. The leading figures were people in the Creel Commission. In fact, the main one, Edward Bernays, comes right out of the Creel Commission. He has a book that came out right afterwards called Propaganda. The term "propaganda," incidentally, did not have negative connotations in those days. It was during the second World War that the term became taboo because it was connected with Germany, and all those bad things. But in this period, the term propaganda just meant information or something like that. So he wrote a book called Propaganda around 1925, and it starts off by saying he is applying the lessons of the first World War. The propaganda system of the first World War and this commission that he was part of showed, he says, it is possible to "regiment the public mind every bit as much as an army regiments their bodies." These new techniques of regimentation of minds, he said, had to be used by the intelligent minorities in order to make sure that the slobs stay on the right course. We can do it now because we have these new techniques.

This is the main manual of the public relations industry. Bernays is kind of the guru. He was an authentic Roosevelt/Kennedy liberal. He also engineered the public relations effort behind the U.S.-backed coup which overthrew the democratic government of Guatemala.

His major coup, the one that really propelled him into fame in the late 1920s, was getting women to smoke. Women didn't smoke in those days and he ran huge campaigns for Chesterfield. You know all the techniques—models and movie stars with cigarettes coming out of their mouths and that kind of thing. He got enormous praise for that. So he became a leading figure of the industry, and his book was the real manual.

—Noam Chomsky


(From Chomsky's "What Makes Mainstream Media Mainstream": a talk at Z Media Institute, June 1997)


Propaganda by Edward Bernays (1928)
_

----------


## Revisor

> .
> 
> Mystiek was een schuilplaats voor Hegel in zijn Pruisische omgeving. Hetzelfde geldt nog meer voor Heidegger temidden van de Nazi's.
> ...
> 
> Dus nuchterheid van het begin af aan en bij het geringste vermoeden van esoterie, sofismes etc. maken dat je wegkomt.


*(3)*

Anne Norton maakt in ‘Leo Strauss and the politics of American Empire’ (2004) een groot onderscheid tussen ‘students of Strauss’ en ‘Straussians’. De laatste zijn volgens haar een sekte, en zijn degenen die een grote politieke invloed hebben. Norton geeft ook aan, dat de politieke, rancuneuze sekte van de Straussians meer benvloed is van de simplistische Strauss discipel *Allan Bloom* dan van Strauss.

*Allan David Bloom* (1930-1992 Aids), joods Amerikaanse hoogleraar, filosoof, homoseksueel, cultuurcriticus en essayist, was een student van Leo Strauss en heeft veel van hem overgenomen. Zij deelden dezelfde interesse in het werk van Plato. In het bijzonder het Islamitisch Platoonisme, niet het Christelijke Platoonism. Zij waren beiden zeer gecharmeerd van de islamitische en joodse filosofen zoals *Al Farabi* (870–950) en *Maimonides* (1135–1204). De joodse filosofie is eigenlijk een verkapte vorm van de islamitische filosofie. Zo ook Moses Maimonides.

Zij werden door Leo Straus bewonderd omdat ze ideen van Plato en Aristoteles in hun werken incorporeerden ondanks het feit dat ze in strijd waren met hun religieuze dogma’s. Deze speciale kunst van schrijven is typisch voor filosofen bedoeld. Leo Strauss is van mening dat Plato en de klassieke filosofen in een *codetaal* spraken en schreven. Alleen ware filosofen zouden deze* verborgen taal* verstaan en begrijpen. Gewone mensen mogen deze esoterische geheimen niet weten. Dit beantwoordt aan Plato’s ideale staat met een *hirarchische elite* van filosofen die het land besturen met aan het hoofd een koning filosoof.

Interessant om te weten is dat *Al Gazali* met zijn werk _Tahāfut al-Falāsifa, "De verwarring der filosofen"_ o.a. de aanval gericht heeft op deze Platoonse islamitische filosofen zoals Al Farabi.


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5171981

----------


## mrz

Thnx voor de background info Revisor!

Muziekje:

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-p...347-27-03-2022

Ter verdediging van het communisme wellicht. Wie zegt dat in je auto rondracen hele dag en 10.000 prikkels consumeren via tv zo niet via werk of weet ik het, beter is dan af en toe niks doen? Of de fiets pakken?????

Zelfs de meesterpianist Jan Vayne zegt in "Brieven aan god" dat hij graag niks doet....soms, en dat dat zelfs de creatieviteit kan bevorderen!!! (..)

https://www.bol.com/nl/nl/p/brieven-...1004002616331/

En dat is de beste pianoimprovisator ter wereld wellicht!!!!! Dus wat zegt dat?

Dat het klapvee achter de tv de norm is? Prikkeltje prikkeltje aan de zwarte spiegeltvwand, wie is het consumerendste van het land? lol!  :grote grijns: 

https://www.uitzendinggemist.net/afl..._Aan_God.html#

Mvg,

Hugo!

----------


## Oiseau

Het westen ( incl Ruslan van poetin) is kwaad op haar
Politiek van al die jaren.. 
Arabieren en Moslims waren makkelijk prooien en nog steeds maar nu mag het westen eigen vuur blussen en poetin is niet de beste brandweerman.. misschien een getraumatiseerd Soyet brandweerman die nu zich genoodzaakt voelt om pyromaan te worden.. Andere uitweg had hij niet van de rest..

Ik sluit aan bij de definitie van Diederot over oorlog:

"Denis Diderot comments that war is a convulsive and violent disease of the body politic;
---
Een boeddhist zou zeggen : karma is a bitch.

Maar ik geloof zelf dat onrecht en ellende zaaien in deze wereld op aarde zelf wordt gestraft..

Wie weet zijn de Amerikanen en Russen het vechten moe en toch niet kost wat kost mekaar kapot gaan maken..

Allemaal politic over de rug van onschuldig machteloos burgers.

----------


## Revisor

Meer context over de noodzaak van een vijand voor het kapitalistische Westen en de daarbij behorende polarisatie van goed en kwaad:


*(2)*

*De coup van de Straussianen*

Eind jaren 60 was de Verenigde Staten en de wereld in rep en roer. Gewelddadige demonstraties, black panter beweging, Afro Americans ideologie, arbeidersopstanden, feminisme, Vietnam, Communisme enzovoorts. Iedereen was bezig met zijn eigen waarheid en belang.

In de vroege 70'er jaren, werd Irving Kristol het middelpunt van een groep ontevreden intellectuelen in Washington. Ze waren vastbesloten om te begrijpen waarom het optimistische liberale beleid gefaald had. En ze vonden het antwoord in de theorien van Leo Strauss.

Strauss legde uit dat het d basis van het liberaal idee was, het geloof in individuele vrijheid, die de chaos veroorzaakte, omdat het de gemeenschappelijke morele raamwerk ondermijnde die de samenleving bij elkaar hield. Individuen streefden hun eigen zelfzuchtige belangen na, en dit leidde onvermijdelijk tot conflicten.

Naarmate de beweging groeide, kwamen veel jonge studenten die Strauss zijn ideen hadden bestudeerd, naar Washington om zich aan te sluiten bij deze groep. Sommige, zoals *Paul Wolfowitz*, waren onderwezen in de ideen van Strauss op de Universiteit van Chicago, net als *Francis Fukuyama*. Deze groep zou later bekend worden als de neo-conservatieven.

De neo-conservatieven waren idealisten. Hun doel was het proberen te stoppen van de sociale desintegratie waarvan zij geloofden dat liberale vrijheid die had losgelaten. Ze wilden een manier vinden om de mensen te herenigen, door ze en gemeenschappelijk doel te geven. En van de grote invloeden om dit te bewerkstelligen zouden de theorien van Leo Strauss zijn. Zij zouden trachten de *mythe van Amerika* te creren als een unieke natie wier lot het vechten tegen het kwaad in de wereld was.

En in dit project, zou de bron van kwaad de vijand van de Koude Oorlog van Amerika zijn: *het communisme en de Sovjet Unie*. En door dit te doen, geloofden zij dat zij niet alleen nieuwe betekenis en doel zouden geven aan het leven van mensen, maar zij zouden het goede van democratie rond de wereld verspreiden.

De Verenigde Staten zouden niet alleen, volgens de Straussianen in staat zijn het goede in de wereld te kunnen brengen, maar zouden ook in staat zijn om de fundamentele zwakheden van de
Amerikaanse samenleving overkomen. Een samenleving die leed, bijna verrotte, in hun taal, van relativisme, liberalisme, het gebrek aan zelfvertrouwen, het gebrek aan geloof in zichzelf.

En n van de belangrijkste politieke projecten van de Straussianen tijdens de Koude Oorlog was het *zelfvertrouwen* van Amerikanen te versterken, en het geloof dat Amerika fundamenteel de enige kracht voor het goede in de wereld was dat moest worden gesteund, anders zou het kwaad overwinnen.

Maar om dit te doen, moesten de neo-conservatieven n van de meest machtige mannen in de wereld verslaan. Henry Kissinger was de Staatssecretaris onder President Nixon, en hij geloofde niet in een wereld van goed en kwaad. Wat Kissinger dreef was een meedogenloze, pragmatische visie van macht in de wereld.

Met het groeiende politieke en sociale chaos van Amerika wilde Kissinger dat het land zijn ideologische strijd zou opgeven. In plaats daarvan, zou het in overeenstemming moeten komen met landen zoals de Sovjet Unie, om een nieuw soort globale onderlinge afhankelijkheid te creren. Een wereld waarin Amerika veilig zou zijn en er geen angst meer heerste.

Om een lang verhaal kort te maken, de neo-conservatieven wonnen de strijd. Het lukte de neo-conservatieven om belangrijke posities te krijgen en de angst terug te laten keren. Alles gebaseerd op *fictieve angst*.

Enkele belangrijke personen voor die machtsovername van de neo-conservatieven zijn *Richard Perle*, *Paul Wolfowitz*, *Richard Pipes*, *Donald Rumsfeld*, *Dick Cheney*. Ze kregen het voor elkaar om belangrijke posities in te nemen.Zo stelden ze een soort tweede CIA in die alles controleerde wat de CIA aan informatie en analyses vergaarde. Deze tweede CIA, genaamd *Afdeling B*, sprak categorisch alles tegen wat de normale CIA concludeerde. Naast schromelijke overdrijvingen verzonnen ze daarnaast gewoon complete fantastische verhalen over het communistisch gevaar. Er zou een *internationaal communistisch terreurnetwerk* zijn die de vrijheden van de Verenigde Staten bedreigde.

Dit is een korte samenvatting van de coup van de neo-conservatieven in de Verenigde Staten met als achterliggende ideen de opvattingen van Leo Strauss om de erosie en afbraak van de liberale samenleving tegen te gaan. 
...


https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5171919

----------


## Attitude

.



> *(3)*
> 
> Anne Norton maakt in Leo Strauss and the politics of American Empire (2004) een groot onderscheid tussen students of Strauss en Straussians. De laatste zijn volgens haar een sekte, en zijn degenen die een grote politieke invloed hebben. Norton geeft ook aan, dat de politieke, rancuneuze sekte van de Straussians meer benvloed is van de simplistische Strauss discipel *Allan Bloom* dan van Strauss.
> 
> *Allan David Bloom* (1930-1992 Aids), joods Amerikaanse hoogleraar, filosoof, homoseksueel, cultuurcriticus en essayist, was een student van Leo Strauss en heeft veel van hem overgenomen. Zij deelden dezelfde interesse in het werk van Plato. In het bijzonder het Islamitisch Platoonisme, niet het Christelijke Platoonism. Zij waren beiden zeer gecharmeerd van de islamitische en joodse filosofen zoals *Al Farabi* (870950) en *Maimonides* (11351204). De joodse filosofie is eigenlijk een verkapte vorm van de islamitische filosofie. Zo ook Moses Maimonides.
> 
> Zij werden door Leo Straus bewonderd omdat ze ideen van Plato en Aristoteles in hun werken incorporeerden ondanks het feit dat ze in strijd waren met hun religieuze dogmas. Deze speciale kunst van schrijven is typisch voor filosofen bedoeld. Leo Strauss is van mening dat Plato en de klassieke filosofen in een *codetaal* spraken en schreven. Alleen ware filosofen zouden deze* verborgen taal* verstaan en begrijpen. Gewone mensen mogen deze esoterische geheimen niet weten. Dit beantwoordt aan Platos ideale staat met een *hirarchische elite* van filosofen die het land besturen met aan het hoofd een koning filosoof.
> 
> Interessant om te weten is dat *Al Gazali* met zijn werk _Tahāfut al-Falāsifa, "De verwarring der filosofen"_ o.a. de aanval gericht heeft op deze Platoonse islamitische filosofen zoals Al Farabi.
> ...


Leo Strauss was een cultuurpessimist die neocons als gevaar zag voor de beschaving

De griekse codetaal is gebaseerd op _isopsephy_: getalswaarden aan letters toevoegen waardoor woorden en zinnen numerieke waardes krijgen. 
Hieraan verwant is _gematria_ (Hebreeuws)

Al Farabi husselt net zoals Ibn Rushd griekse werken door elkaar.
De inhoud vande Republiek van Plato zou overeenkomen met de Politeia van Aristoteles.
Gevolg is dat een aantal griekse klassieken een eigen leven gingen leiden
Maar dit doet niets af aan dat uiteindelijk het rechtskundig rederenen, wat nog steeds van toepassing is, ook in het "westen, werd voltooid.

(Chapter 3 - Averroes on Juridical Reasoning)
An investigation of Averroes' theory of reasoning in law, showing that his legal epistemology is deeply indebted to the Aristotelian tradition and, in particular, to al-Fārābīs understanding of analogical reasoning which was in turn based on the idea of an exemplum (mithāl), taken from Aristotles logical works and especially the Rhetoric. 

Interpreting Averroes, Critical Essays, Cambridge University Press (2018) 
Na Ibn Rushd kwam Ibn khaldun.
_In macroeconomics, Ibn Khaldun laid the foundations of what John Maynard Keynes called "aggregate effective demand,"_

https://faculty.georgetown.edu/imo3/ibn.htm

----------


## Attitude

.



> Thnx voor de background info Revisor!
> 
> Muziekje:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-p...347-27-03-2022
> 
> Ter verdediging van het *communisme* wellicht. Wie zegt dat in je auto rondracen hele dag en 10.000 prikkels consumeren via tv zo niet via werk of weet ik het, beter is dan af en toe niks doen? Of de fiets pakken?????
> 
> Zelfs de meesterpianist Jan Vayne zegt in "Brieven aan god" dat hij graag niks doet....soms, en dat dat zelfs de creatieviteit kan bevorderen!!! (..)
> ...


Wang Yi minister Buza China definieert communisme als: socialisme met chinese karakteristieken.
Dus:
Socialisme met marokkaanse karakteristieken
Socialisme met nederlandse karakteristieken
Socialisme met oekraense karakteristieken
Socialisme met russische karakteristieken
Etc.

----------


## Oiseau

Biden zei dit weekend in zijn speech dat Putin niet aanblijven kan.
Nou iedereen doet meer dan zijn best om de woorden van Biden anders te laten klinken..

Ja hoor, zij willen geen regime change.. Wat dan?

In iedere geval Biden geeft helder toe (onbedoeld) hoe Amerika met je omgaat als je lastig bent..
Coboy politic.. 

Weet poetin zich te beheersen? 
Want hij is terminaal verklaard.

----------


## mrz

> .
> 
> Wang Yi minister Buza China definieert communisme als: socialisme met chinese karakteristieken.
> Dus:
> Socialisme met marokkaanse karakteristieken
> Socialisme met nederlandse karakteristieken
> Socialisme met oekraense karakteristieken
> Socialisme met russische karakteristieken
> Etc.


Ja China doet het goed!  :grote grijns: 

Dan zou je kunnen zeggen: Democratie met Kapitalistische karakteristieken... Democratie met Socialistische karaktistieken. Democratie met pacifistische karakteristieken. Democratie met stug toch in Amerika geloven zonder meteen geweld bij hoeven halen netflix hyped shit bagger karakteristieken. Democratie met indianen zijn gedecimeerd, putin doet het nog rustig aan karakteristieken. Democratie met Syrie is toch ook echt platgebombardeerd en door wie karakteristieken.

Democratie met Salafistische karakteristieken lijkt mij het meest rustig!!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Een oud bericht van Jaques de Molay, maar nog steeds zeer actueeel.




> Geweldig om de zure columns in de Volkskrant te lezen en de zure nieuwslezers van de NOS te horen. Wat een blamage weer. Dat er uiteindelijk niets gaat veranderen en dat Brussel het verdrag er toch wel doordrukt maakt het gevoel van euforie er niet minder om!
> 
> De oorlog in oost Oekrane is een rechtstreeks gevolg van de bemoeienis en expansiedrift van Brussel/EU. Poetin wordt stelselmatig gedemoniseerd door de mainstream media in West Europa. Dat het Nederlandse volk nu even een dreun in het gezicht van Brussel heeft gegeven is gewoon even lekker.
> 
> Dat verdrag komt er uiteraard gewoon, wat bij de volgende tweede kamer verkiezing nog meer mensen zal motiveren om naar de stembussen te gaan en anti-EU te stemmen. Win-win situatie!


 :duim:

----------


## knuppeltje

Onvoorstelbaar dat er nog zogenaamde zichzelf redelijk vindende mensen dergelijke oorlogsmisdaden goedpraten.

----------


## Oiseau

> Onvoorstelbaar dat er nog zogenaamde zichzelf redelijk vindende mensen dergelijke oorlogsmisdaden goedpraten.


Wie praat oorlogsmisdaden goed?
Jij moet ons zoveel onzin verkopen en probeer te snappen waarom is het zover gekomen is?
Alles hangt samen. 
Ga niet de moraal redder spelen terwijl tig oorlogen hebben voor je ogen zich gespeeld en wie waren de oorlogsmisdadigers? 

Niet ik.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Lokale bewoners dragen de lichamen weg van burgers die omkwamen in een VS-luchtaanval in Mosoel, Irak. 
> Foto: mintpress.com


(Kort filmpje)

----------


## Attitude

.



> Een oud bericht van Jaques de Molay, maar nog steeds zeer actueeel.


In 2016 heb ik tegen het associatieverdag met Oekrane gestemd vanwege de neoliberale expansie die ook in Nederland de kloof tussen arm en rijk zou doen groeien.
Het referendum was op iniatief van o.a. GeenStijl die tegen expansie van de multiculturele samenlerving was en is.
Maar dit laatste heeft als _oorzaak neoliberalisme_ met als _gevolg_ niet zozeer multiculturisme maar _versplintering_.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Ja China doet het goed! 
> 
> Dan zou je kunnen zeggen: Democratie met Kapitalistische karakteristieken... Democratie met Socialistische karaktistieken. Democratie met pacifistische karakteristieken. Democratie met stug toch in Amerika geloven zonder meteen geweld bij hoeven halen netflix hyped shit bagger karakteristieken. Democratie met indianen zijn gedecimeerd, putin doet het nog rustig aan karakteristieken. Democratie met Syrie is toch ook echt platgebombardeerd en door wie karakteristieken.
> 
> Democratie met Salafistische karakteristieken lijkt mij het meest rustig!!!


Voor de VS/EU betekent democratie per definitie het kiezen van pro-westerse leiders. 
Rusland en China zijn voor de VS/EU kapitalistische landen in wording die om er bij te horen "gedemocratiseerd" moeten worden.

Eerder in de discussie is de koning-filosoof van Plato genoemd.
In _Republiek_ legt Plato uit waarom leiders mogen liegen tegen de bevolking.
In het oude Griekenland hadden alleen mannen stemrecht; de mening van vrouwen en slaven deed er niet toe.

Aan kapitalisme doen alle politieke partijen in Nederland.
Liberaal kapitalisme, christelijk kapitalisme, socialistisch kapitalisme, groen kapitalisme en identiteits kapitalisme: n pot nat!

----------


## Attitude

.



> Onvoorstelbaar dat er nog zogenaamde zichzelf redelijk vindende mensen dergelijke oorlogsmisdaden goedpraten.


Onvoorstelbaar dat er nog zogenaamde zichzelf redelijk vindende mensen zijn die een verschil maken tussen rechts nihilisme en links nihilisme.

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5706934

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Onvoorstelbaar dat er nog zogenaamde zichzelf redelijk vindende mensen dergelijke oorlogsmisdaden goedpraten.



Het is duidelijk dat jij met "zogenaamd zichzelf redelijken mensen vindende" ook mij aanspreekt, maar vanuit je (anonieme) achterbaksheid daarbij geen namen wilt noemen : Olive, Rob Gosseling, Attitude etc.
Wie van deze mensen heeft het bombarderen van burgers door Poetin goedgepraat? Ik niet in ieder geval en ik heb ook werkelijk miemand gezien hier die de laffe bombardamenten op burgers trachten te legitimeren en goed te praten. Helemaal niemand! En ik neem er aanstoot aan op een zo achterbakse wijze te worden aangesproken en ongefundeerd te worden beschuldigd van het "goedpraten van oorlogsmisdaden".

Daar neem ik aanstoot aan. Ik heb je laatst nog gewaarschuwd te stoppen met je vuile achterbakse spelletjes. Dat is niet goed voor het debat. Je doet het maar met quotes. Die mag je bespreken. Maar iemand zonder quote iets aansmeren is vuil en vals.

Ik vind nog steeds, en dat vindt Jaap de Hoop Scheffer ook, alsmede anderen op dit forum, dat het opschuiven van de NAVO en EU naar het oosten dit conflict heeft veroorzaakt. Daarmee is NIET gezegd dat de oorlogsmisdaden begaan door Poetin gerechtvaardigd en juist zijn. 


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Onvoorstelbaar dat er nog zogenaamde zichzelf redelijk vindende mensen dergelijke oorlogsmisdaden goedpraten.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Oiseau
> 
> ...



 :duim: 


.

----------


## Bart.NL

De meeste mensen vinden hun eigen redeneringen redelijk. Zo is er het perspectief van Poetin, Oekrane, en het Westen. Deze drie perspectieven brachten een dynamiek op gang die tot deze situatie leidde.

Alle drie partijen hadden dit kunnen voorkomen. Ik ga het woord schuldig hier niet gebruiken, want als jij denkt dat jij gelijk hebt, dan trek je daaruit je conclusies.

Het westen had een keuze: (1) clash of civilisation denken waarbij Oekrane tot de Russische invloedsfeer gedacht moet worden of (2) het universalistische denken en dat (sommige) 'Westerse' waarden zoals democratie universeel zijn.

Uiteraard hebben velen gewaarschuwd dat (2) een gevaarlijk pad is.

Wat over het hoofd wordt gezien, is dat fundamentele meningsverschillen, maar ook natiestaten een bedreiging voor onze toekomst vormen.

Dus dat zou een argument voor (1) kunnen zijn.

----------


## Olive Yao

> De meeste mensen vinden hun eigen redeneringen redelijk. Zo is er het perspectief van Poetin, Oekrane, en het Westen. Deze drie perspectieven brachten een dynamiek op gang die tot deze situatie leidde.
> 
> Alle drie partijen hadden dit kunnen voorkomen. Ik ga het woord schuldig hier niet gebruiken, want als jij denkt dat jij gelijk hebt, dan trek je daaruit je conclusies.
> 
> Het westen had een keuze: (1) clash of civilisation denken waarbij Oekrane tot de Russische invloedsfeer gedacht moet worden of (2) het universalistische denken en dat (sommige) 'Westerse' waarden zoals democratie universeel zijn.
> 
> Uiteraard hebben velen gewaarschuwd dat (2) een gevaarlijk pad is.
> 
> Wat over het hoofd wordt gezien, is dat fundamentele meningsverschillen, maar ook natiestaten een bedreiging voor onze toekomst vormen.
> ...






> (2) het universalistische denken en dat (sommige) 'Westerse' waarden zoals democratie universeel zijn.
> 
> Uiteraard hebben velen gewaarschuwd dat (2) een gevaarlijk pad is.


Hangt het er niet van af hoe dat pad bewandeld wordt?

Hebben de VS, de NAVO en de EU wrkelijk een pad naar democratie bewandeld?

----------


## Bart.NL

> Hangt het er niet van af hoe dat pad bewandeld wordt?
> 
> Hebben de VS, de NAVO en de EU wrkelijk een pad naar democratie bewandeld?


De neocons bewandelden het pad van de Hegeliaanse dialectiek, net Marx en Lenin voor hen. En het is inderdaad een zinnige manier om naar de geschiedenis te kijken.

Revoluties en oorlogen gaan vaak over ideen. Denk maar aan de Franse Revolutie, de revoluties van 1848, de Amerikaanse burgeroorlog, de Russische Revolutie, WO II, en de Koude Oorlog.

Sommige ideen vinden wij superieur of inferieur. Slavernij vinden wij een inferieur idee. Maar dat wij dat vinden, is de uitkomst van een ideenstrijd, onder andere uitgevochten in de Amerikaanse burgeroorlog.

En nu gaan mensen van achter hun toetsenbord moraliseren over hoe slecht slavenhouders in het verleden wel niet waren. Straks zullen veehouders in de bio industrie wellicht hetzelfde lot ondergaan.

In de praktijk kunnen principes je in de weg staan, wil je de strijd niet verliezen. Vermoedelijk hebben de 'goeden' in de Amerikaanse burgeroorlog ook smerige spelletjes gespeeld of oorlogsmisdaden begaan.

Ik zeg niet dat het goed is maar kijk hoe het werkt. Ik probeer in de hoofden van de partijen te duiken. Als de beweegredenen van de partijen niet begrijpt, dan kan je analyse daar onder lijden.

Probeer er naar te kijken alsof het systeem is. Dat schept de nodige emotionele afstand. Het is zoals het is en niet zoals ik vind dat het zou moeten zijn.

In het geval van Oekrane: een dictator valt een democratisch land binnen. Vrij duidelijk, lijkt het.

----------


## Karin.N

Wij moesten vroeger thuis van mijn ouders in een situatie als dit het volgende doen zodat we leerden een situatie van alle kanten te bekijken:

Oekrane, hadden zij dit kunnen voorkomen. Wat hadden ze kunnen doen en was dat de prijs waard geweest om een aanval te voorkomen. 

Rusland verdedigen want waarom zijn zij binnengevallen

NAVO verdedigen want waarom reageren zij zo

EU verdedigen want waarom reageren zij zo

China verdedigen want waarom reageren zij zo etc

Dus ieder kind kreeg een opdracht en een paar dagen later zouden we dan een discussie hebben waarbij luisteren naar elkaar heel belangrijk werd geacht. 
De week daarop moest jij bijvoorbeeld de NAVO verdedigen terwijl je daarvoor Rusland had verdedigd. En zo ging het maar door...

Het maakte wel dat we als kind al leerden dat partijen zelden helemaal gelijk hebben. Dat er veel meer speelt wanneer je op onderzoek uitgaat.

Als iedereen dan alle partijen had verdedigd dan had mijn vader nog een laatste leuke vraag:

En waar wilde je wonen voordat dit conflict speelde en waar wil je wonen op dit moment? Meestal had hij dan 3 opties. En dat had hij (denk ik want hij leeft niet meer) zeer waarschijnlijk Amerika als derde land gekozen naast Rusland en de Oekrane. En je keuzes moesten dan ook wel weer beargumenteerd worden. 


Zo leerden we zaken echt van alle kanten bekijken en dat is wat mij betreft in deze discussie wel wat meer mag gebeuren.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> De meeste mensen vinden hun eigen redeneringen redelijk. Zo is er het perspectief van Poetin, Oekrane, en het Westen. Deze drie perspectieven brachten een dynamiek op gang die tot deze situatie leidde.
> 
> Alle drie partijen hadden dit kunnen voorkomen. Ik ga het woord schuldig hier niet gebruiken, want als jij denkt dat jij gelijk hebt, dan trek je daaruit je conclusies.
> 
> Het westen had een keuze: (1) clash of civilisation denken waarbij Oekrane tot de Russische invloedsfeer gedacht moet worden of (2) het universalistische denken en dat (sommige) 'Westerse' waarden zoals democratie universeel zijn.
> 
> Uiteraard hebben velen gewaarschuwd dat (2) een gevaarlijk pad is.
> 
> Wat over het hoofd wordt gezien, is dat fundamentele meningsverschillen, maar ook natiestaten een bedreiging voor onze toekomst vormen.
> ...


Inderdaad alle drie partijen hadden die conflict kunnen voorkomen. Van die drie partijen is de EU/NAVO de enige partij die de grenzen fysiek heeft verlegd. In dat proces is niet meegenomen hoe de andere grote partij die verkleining van haar invloed en macht zou kunnen opvatten. De EU is netals de Sovjet Unie/Rusland een imperium die er op uit is haar macht te behouden en vergroten. En daarbij is alleen de EU er in geslaagd om een fors deel van de invloed van Rusland in te nemen. De EU doet dat niet op een democratische manier middels een volksraadpleging maar simpelweg door corrupte staten een flinke som geld aan te bieden. Zo is Polen de grootste netto ontvanger van de EU. Uiteraard willen die voormalige Sovjet staten wel aansluiting bij de EU om enorme bedragen binnen te harken. De EU botst regelmatig met die voormalige oostblok staten en die trekken zich daar niets van zoals het geval met Polen of Bulgarije. Ze willen alleen maximaal profiteren maar zich niet conformeren met de daarbij horende regels van de EU. En als het gaat over loyaliteit stellen die voormalige oostbloklanden zich ook vijandig op naar de netto-betalende landen. De Oekrane is binnen Europa het meest corrupte land terwijl de EU nu al met vele miljarden schuift in het kader van het associatieverdrag. Aan de bevollking van de EU-lidstaten wordt niets gevraagd. De EU is helemaal geen democratische unie. En als de bevolking zich uitspreekt tegen uitbreiding wordt dit door de EU-lidstaten volledig genegeerd zoals in Nederland. Dus zeggen dat Rusland een dictatuur is en wij als EU niet is een aperte leugen. Het is gewoon niet waar.

Dat natiestaten een bedrijging voor de toekomst zijn, dat kun je niet zo stellen. Want ook het wegvallen van natiestaten kan een reden zijn voor enorme conflicten. En wat is het alternatief voor de natiestaat? Een unie van groepen mensen die onderling niets gemeen hebben en waar toch centrale leiding aan moet worden gegeven?

Van de drie partijen is de EU/NAVO ook actief betrokken geweest bij oorlogen met landen die de EU/NAVO niet hadden aangevallen. En nu laat diezelfde NAVO een heel volk en natie in het hart van Europa aan haar lot over. Maar op 5 mei staat Rutte wel op de Dam een show te voeren dit nooit meer! We zijn nog steeds dat laffe volk en laffe natie die niets hebben gedaan tegen de Nazi's en zelfs hebben meegeholpen met het deporteren van Joden. En als het over sancties gaat zitten we nog steeds bij de kachel met gas van Poetin, terwijl wij gelijkertijd gas uit Groningen voor een habbekrats verkopen aan de... ja moffen! 

.

----------


## Revisor

*Geopolitiek*

*Australi schrikt van Chinese opmars in de regio*

 De politie van de Salomonseilanden krijgt een training van Chinese agenten. Beeld AFP

De Salomonseilanden halen de banden met China aan. Australi en de VS vrezen nu voor de aanleg van een Chinese marinebasis in de Stille Oceaan. 

Gijs Moes 30 maart 2022, 11:59

Nee, hij levert zijn land niet uit aan de Chinezen. Die beschuldiging is zelfs zeer beledigend, zegt premier Manasseh Sogavare van de Salomonseilanden. Toch zorgt de uitgelekte deal die hij heeft gesloten met Peking voor onrust in eigen land en ook tweeduizend kilometer verderop, in Australi. Want het akkoord maakt vergaande Chinese inmenging in de Salomonseilanden mogelijk en op termijn ook de vestiging van een marinebasis. 

Tweeduizend kilometer lijkt ver, maar in Australische media wordt al gesproken over Chinese militairen op de drempel van ons land. Als Peking een vliegdekschip stationeert in de Salomonseilanden, iets ten oosten van Papoea-Nieuw-Guinea, ligt Australi ineens binnen schootsafstand van raketten. Ook de Verenigde Staten en Nieuw-Zeeland hebben hun bezorgdheid uitgesproken.
....

Meer:

https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/aust...egio~b3e385f2/

----------


## Bart.NL

> Dat natiestaten een bedrijging voor de toekomst zijn, dat kun je niet zo stellen. Want ook het wegvallen van natiestaten kan een reden zijn voor enorme conflicten. En wat is het alternatief voor de natiestaat? Een unie van groepen mensen die onderling niets gemeen hebben en waar toch centrale leiding aan moet worden gegeven?


In tegenstelling tot wat de waan van de dag suggereert, waren multiculturele rijken historisch gezien een succes. Grote rijken waren meestal multicultureel. Dat veranderde pas na de Franse Revolutie met de opkomst van het nationalisme.

Tekenend is dat in Bosni katholieken, moslims en orthodoxen meer dan 500 jaar vreedzaam samenleefden onder de opeenvolgende multiculturele rijken, het Ottomaanse Rijk, Oostenrijk en Joegoslavi. Pas met de opkomst van het nationalisme na 1990 vielen ze elkaar aan.

Dus wat dat betreft, is het niet onmogelijk, en misschien is het zelfs wenselijk dat de wereld n groot multicultureel rijk zou zijn. Uiteraard zijn de belemmeringen aanzienlijk, en misschien zelfs onoverkomelijk, dus ik zie het niet morgen al gebeuren.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> In tegenstelling tot wat de waan van de dag suggereert, waren multiculturele rijken historisch gezien een succes. Grote rijken waren meestal multicultureel. Dat veranderde pas na de Franse Revolutie met de opkomst van het nationalisme.
> 
> Tekenend is dat in Bosni katholieken, moslims en orthodoxen meer dan 500 jaar vreedzaam samenleefden onder de opeenvolgende multiculturele rijken, het Ottomaanse Rijk, Oostenrijk en Joegoslavi. Pas met de opkomst van het nationalisme na 1990 vielen ze elkaar aan.
> 
> Dus wat dat betreft, is het niet onmogelijk, en misschien is het zelfs wenselijk dat de wereld n groot multicultureel rijk zou zijn. Uiteraard zijn de belemmeringen aanzienlijk, en misschien zelfs onoverkomelijk, dus ik zie het niet morgen al gebeuren.


Persoonlijk ben ik wel voorstander van een wereld zonder grenzen met een centrale leiding. Maar dan nog is daar het probleem van taal verschillen. Dat maakt toch groepen zich gescheiden zullen voelen. En hoe moet je al die culturele verschillen overbruggen met een gemeenschappelijke leiding?

.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Persoonlijk ben ik wel voorstander van een wereld zonder grenzen met een centrale leiding. Maar dan nog is daar het probleem van taal verschillen. Dat maakt toch groepen zich gescheiden zullen voelen. En hoe moet je al die culturele verschillen overbruggen met een gemeenschappelijke leiding?


Er is in ieder geval een model over hoe moeilijk te overbruggen verschillen te managen zijn totdat ze wel te overbruggen zijn. Dat is verzuiling. Katholieken, protestanten, liberalen en socialisten voelden lang weinig affiniteit met elkaar, maar leefden vreedzaam naast elkaar.

Culturele verschillen zijn niet het grootste probleem, maar verschillende vertrouwensniveaus in samenlevingen. Samenlevingen in Europa hebben een relatief hoog vertrouwensniveau. Je kunt buren, vreemden, bedrijven en overheden over het algemeen vertrouwen.

Dat is waarom de Europese Unie niet uiteenvalt, ondanks dat er een aantal dubieuze landen in zitten. Maar je moet er niet aan denken dat Nigeria tot de Europese Unie toetreedt. Dat is een land met n van laagste vertrouwensniveaus in de wereld.

Dus een Wereld Unie zou op zijn minst toetredingscriteria moeten hebben. En dan is er nog de kwestie van gezag. Er is niemand die dat gezag nu heeft om zoiets op te zetten. De Verenigde Naties zijn een corrupte club, ondanks dat ze vaak wel nuttig zijn.

----------


## Revisor

> De strijd van de Grijze Wolven was nog meer gericht op links Turkije. Dat stuk gaat in het bijzonder over de strijd tegen de Koerdisch links. Er zit een patroon in de Amerikaanse en westerse werkwijze met extreem-rechts en de strijd tegen links etc... Zie bijvoorbeeld Gladio in Europa.
> 
> *Austria*
> 
> In Austria, the first secret stay-behind army was exposed in 1947. It had been set up by the far-right Theodor Soucek and Hugo Rssner, who both insisted during their trial that "they were carrying out the secret operation with the full knowledge and support of the US and British occupying powers." Sentenced to death, they were pardoned under mysterious circumstances by President Krner (19511957). 
> ...
> 
> *Spain*
> 
> ...

----------


## Revisor

> *(3)*
> 
> Anne Norton maakt in Leo Strauss and the politics of American Empire (2004) een groot onderscheid tussen students of Strauss en Straussians. De laatste zijn volgens haar een sekte, en zijn degenen die een grote politieke invloed hebben. Norton geeft ook aan, dat de politieke, rancuneuze sekte van de Straussians meer benvloed is van de simplistische Strauss discipel *Allan Bloom* dan van Strauss.
> 
> *Allan David Bloom* (1930-1992 Aids), joods Amerikaanse hoogleraar, filosoof, homoseksueel, cultuurcriticus en essayist, was een student van Leo Strauss en heeft veel van hem overgenomen. Zij deelden dezelfde interesse in het werk van Plato. In het bijzonder het Islamitisch Platoonisme, niet het Christelijke Platoonism. Zij waren beiden zeer gecharmeerd van de islamitische en joodse filosofen zoals *Al Farabi* (870950) en *Maimonides* (11351204). De joodse filosofie is eigenlijk een verkapte vorm van de islamitische filosofie. Zo ook Moses Maimonides.
> 
> Zij werden door Leo Straus bewonderd omdat ze ideen van Plato en Aristoteles in hun werken incorporeerden ondanks het feit dat ze in strijd waren met hun religieuze dogmas. Deze speciale kunst van schrijven is typisch voor filosofen bedoeld. Leo Strauss is van mening dat Plato en de klassieke filosofen in een *codetaal* spraken en schreven. Alleen ware filosofen zouden deze* verborgen taal* verstaan en begrijpen. Gewone mensen mogen deze esoterische geheimen niet weten. Dit beantwoordt aan Platos ideale staat met een *hirarchische elite* van filosofen die het land besturen met aan het hoofd een koning filosoof.
> 
> Interessant om te weten is dat *Al Gazali* met zijn werk _Tahāfut al-Falāsifa, "De verwarring der filosofen"_ o.a. de aanval gericht heeft op deze Platoonse islamitische filosofen zoals Al Farabi.
> ...



...
De Isralische filosoof Yotam Hotam betoogde in dezelfde sessie dat moderne joodse denkers in de gnostiek een middel vonden om de secularisatie te duiden. De gnostiek, een oude religieuze stroming die uitgaat van een dualisme tussen een verre God en de wereld, heeft zowel het jodendom als het christendom benvloed. Vanaf de jaren twintig van de vorige eeuw hebben de joodse filosofen Hans Jonas, Karl Loewith en Gershom Sholem zich uitvoerig met de gnostiek beziggehouden. Omdat de gnostiek uitgaat van de verborgenheid en de afwezigheid van God in de wereld, konden zij dat combineren met de snel om zich heen grijpende secularisatie.

Sholem verdedigde de stelling dat de gnostiek ten diepste een joodse stroming was. Daarom schrikt hij er ook niet voor terug om het zionisme te zien als een voortzetting van de oude gnostiek, omdat hij bij de zionisten de dadendrang herkende die een reactie was op het idee dat God afwezig was. "De gnostiek zoals Sholem die om zich heen zag en beschreef, is echter een andere dat de antieke gnostiek", zo stelde Hotam. "In feite schiep Sholem een nieuw soort gnostiek, om de nieuwe ervaring van de secularisatie op een theologische manier te duiden."

"Het is belangrijk, maar we houden het geheim", zo vatte rabbijn Moshe Faierstein samen hoe rabbijnen de kabbala, de joodse mystieke traditie, aan hun gemeenten presenteerden. De praktische lessen uit deze geheime leer werden echter wel degelijk doorgegeven. Joodse mystici benadrukten tegenover het gewone volk met name de straf op de zonden in het hiernamaals. Daarvoor maakten ze gebruik van het Jiddisch, de taal van het volk. Door middel van moraliserende verhalen waarschuwden ze niet af te wijken van de joodse orthodoxe levensstijl. Terwijl theologie aan de rabbijnen was voorbehouden, was ethiek een zaak van de hele joodse gemeenschap. "Het kwam immers aan op het rechte leven", aldus Faierstein. 


Digibron.nl, "Nietzsche beïnvloedde vroege zionisme"


Vergelijk de zionistische socialistische Kibboets en de ideale staat van Plato, met name de opvoeding van kinderen.

----------


## Revisor

Video - Yanis Varoufakis, Let's Talk It Over, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Varoufakis over oorlog in Oekrane en VS die mogelijke oplossing in de weg staan

*woensdag 30 maart 2022 22:02

Yanis Varoufakis spreekt in deze video over de enige optie die op tafel ligt om de oorlog in Oekrane te stoppen en waarom de VS die zou kunnen onderuithalen. Hij begrijpt dat men in landen als Polen een andere kijk heeft op dit conflict dan in het Westen. Zelf is hij echter opgegroeid in een fascistische dictatuur in Griekenland die door de NAVO werd gesponsord. Links moet internationalistisch denken. Hij maakt op het einde ook een interessante observatie, over wat hij de financile kernbom van het Westen noemt. Die heeft heel perverse effecten … voor het westen. Varoufakis spreekt in deze video over de enige optie die op tafel ligt om de oorlog in Oekrane te stoppen en waarom de VS die zou kunnen onderuithalen. 







https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-de-weg-staan/

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Ik ben blij dat je de moeite hebt genomen enkele quotes van mij te plaatsen mbt de oorlog in Oekrane, quotes waar ik nog steeds voor honderd procent achter sta. En het feit dat je deze quotes hebt geplaatst als reactie op mijn commentaar op een post van Revisor, vermoed ik dat je daarin een zekere inconsistentie bespeurt, hetgeen ik bij deze wil bestrijden en dat zal ik ook helder toelichten. 
> 
> Ja Rusland is een factor, een oorzaak van deze oorlog. Liever gezegd Poetin is deze oorlog begonnen. Het is gn oorlog tegen de Russen maar tegen Poetin. 
> Echter de oorprong van deze oorlog ligt bij de zeer snelle opmars van het machtsblok EU/NAVO in oostelijke richting. Een geweldloze overname van voormalige Rusland loyale staten die zich hebben laten omkopen door de EU in ruil voor zakken vol geld. Het was geen keuze van de bevolking van oost en west. Poetin heeft zich daar altijd aan gestoord en naar mijn overtuiging ook zeer terecht. Daar heeft hij zich in het verleden ook helder over uitgelaten. 
> 
> Poetin wilde samenwerken met de EU, maar daar wilde de EU niets van weten. De EU heeft zich als een imperium opgesteld met een economisch vijandige inname van voormalige oostbloklanden zeer tgen de wil van Rusland en Poetin in. Vanuit de positie van Rusland en Poetin zeer begrijpelijk en zeer logisch. De EU en de NAVO echter hadden met hun machtsspel geen oor voor de bezwaren van Poetin. Poetin werd door de EU juist behandeld als een paria. En sindsdien is Poetin de EU gaan beschouwen als en hem vijandig gezind machtsblok. En niet onterecht. De NAVO heeft in het verleden grootschalige militaire oefeningen gehouden in het oosten en daarmee de Russen provocerend. Poetin is door toedoen van de NAVO n de EU in een marginale positie geduwd en daarin is hij gesoleerd van EU en handelsvoordelen. Dat heeft zeer terecht kwaad bloed gezet bij Poetin die daardoor gedwongen werd een meer radicale positie in te nemen, iets wat door de toenmalige secretaris generaal van de NAVO Jaap de Hoop Scheffer ook als oorzaak wordt beschreven. Als hij dat al zegt, en hij kan dat weten als vertegenwoordiger van de NAVO, dan zal het wel kloppen. Maar niet alleen de Hoop Scheffer zegt dat, maar talloze analisten waarschuwden voor het potentile gevaar van de ongebreidelde opachuiven van de EU en NAVO naar het oosten. Dat was buitengewoon onverstandig en hoofdoorzaak van het conflict met Poetin. 
> 
> Nu laat de NAVO zich van zijn meest laffe kant zien door een land waaraan een EU en NAVO lidmaatschap werd beloofd door oa De Hoop Scheffer militair volkomen in de steek gelaten. De NAVO staat daarmee internationaal volkomen voor joker. En achteraf zijn alle militaire invallen van de NAVO partners in souvereine staten als Irak en Afghanistan een flagrante schending geweest van het internationaal recht. Poetin koos de kant van Assad. En achteraf heeft de NAVO door terugtrekking uit Syri Poetin n Assad gelijk gegeven. 
> 
> Hypocriet staan wij als slappe NAVO lidstaat weer te jammeren bij het monument op de DAM waar slapjanus Rutte weer het gespeelde "dit nooit meer" staat te verkondigen, terwijl Nederland tegen Zelensky zegt sorry we kunnen je even niet helpen, maar jullie zijn onze familie. Joh Mark Rutte rot op met uw gespeelde leed van de tweedewereldoorlog waarin Nederland een ongekende laffe rol heeft gespeeld en actief heeft meegeholpen met het afvoeren van Joden naar de gaskamers. Toen de Joden terugkeerden naar Nederland werden ze koel ontvangen en zonder enige schadevergoeding. Een grote schande! Schaamt U.


Met de eerste drie alineas ben ik het helemaal eens.




> Nu laat de NAVO zich van zijn meest laffe kant zien door een land waaraan een EU en NAVO lidmaatschap werd beloofd door oa De Hoop Scheffer militair volkomen in de steek gelaten.


Vind je dat de NAVO oorlog moet gaan voeren tegen Rusland?

In de topic Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen schrijf je:




> En de NAVO grijpt militair niet in alhoewel daar nu wl alle reden toe is, dit in tegenstelling tot bijvoorbeeld de inval in Afghanistan door NAVO landen. En ondanks *gedane beloften aan de Oekrane in 2008* van een NAVO lidmaatschap. Nu zegt men : Wij gaan de Oekraine niet verdedigen, want de Oekraine is *geen lid van de NAVO*.


Dan escaleert de oorlog. Is dit een goede oplossing?

Tot nu toe gaan de topics vooral over het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen. Over oplossingen hebben we het nog amper gehad.

Ik ga eerst verder kijken en luisteren naar de fimpjes van Scott Ritter (gepost door Attitude) en Michael Walker (gepost door Revisor).

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik ben blij dat je de moeite hebt genomen enkele quotes van mij te plaatsen mbt de oorlog (...) Dat was buitengewoon onverstandig en hoofdoorzaak van het conflict met Poetin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Olive Yao
> 
> ...


 :duim: 




> Vind je dat de NAVO oorlog moet gaan voeren tegen Rusland? Dan escaleert de oorlog. Is dit een goede oplossing? 
> 
> Tot nu toe gaan de topics vooral over het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen. Over oplossingen hebben we het nog amper gehad.



*Meedoen of toekijken*

Om het conflict niet te laten escaleren staan wij - als westen/eu/navo - toe dat een heel land en volk van miljoenen mensen midden in europa gebombardeerd wordt. 

De geallieerden hebben nederland tijdens de tweede wereldoorlog ook verdedigd tegen de nazi's. Ik geloof niet dat wanneer de navo-lidstaten zich militair gaan mengen in het conflict poetin dan zal overgaan tot het inzetten van kernwapens. Dat zou namelijk zelfmoord zijn omdat rusland dan ook bestookt zal gaan worden met kernwapens. Poetin weet dat. Hij is wel gek en geweldadig maar niet dom.

*Oorzaak conflict*

De navo/eu heeft dit conflict veroorzaakt, waardoor ze in mijn ogen ook moreel verplicht is de gevolgen daarvan te dragen en haar verantwoordelijkheid te nemen. 

De toenmalig secretaris generaal van de navo - de nederlander jaap de hoop scheffer - heeft in 2008 de oekraine n georgie beloofd dat deze twee landen lid kunnen worden van de navo. Nu draait men die belofte weer terug zogenaamd omdat er een conflict - de krim - is met rusland. Maar dat conflict is er pas sinds 2014, dus ruim 6 jaar n de gemaakte belofte. En dan nu zeggen we kunnen de oekraine militair niet verdedigen omdat ze geen lid zijn van de navo. Dat vind ik een zwak argument. 

*Oekraine mag lid worden van EU*

Notabene zegt urusula von der leyen, nog ndat poetin opdracht gaf tot de oorlog met oekraine, dat de oekraine nu snel lid kan worden van de eu. Rutte op zijn beurt als reactie hierop sluit een snelle toedreding uit, waarmee hij impliciet zegt dat op (lange) termijn een lidmaatschap dus wl mogelijk is. Alhoewel rutte in 2016 nog stellig zei dat de oekraine nooit lid kan worden van de eu. Maar dat zei hij destijds om de gemoederen te bedaren die tgen het associatieverdrag hadden gestemd, wat door de regering weer werd genegeerd, want dat associatieverdag was toen al getekend. Omdat tegenstanders toen stelden dat het associatieverdrag een opmaat was voor een eu-lidmaatschap kwam rutte aan met dat argument dat de oekraine nooit lid kan worden van de eu. Maar inmiddels is de "draai" van rutte zichtbaar, zo het al een draai was. Nu heeft rutte alleen nog bezwaar tegen een snel eu-lidmaatschap. Hij heeft bezwaar tegen de snelheid maar is niet tegen het lidmaatschap. Hij zegt immers niet zoals in 2016 dat de oekraine nooit lid kan worden. Rutte is dus f gedraaid f heeft in 2016 keihard gelogen. Persoonlijk denk ik dat laatste. Rutte en al eu-lidstaten hebben de bevolking voorgelogen dat het associatieverdrag gn opmaat zou zijn voor een eu-lidmaatschap. Dat was het wl. En dat is ook in lijn met een beloofd navo-lidmaatschap. 

*Navo-lidstaten hebben diverse landen de oorlog verklaard*

De navo-lidstaten hebben sinds 2001 flink wat souvereine staten/landen aangevallen. Van al die militaire invallen is niets terecht gekomen van de doelstelling. De taliban heeft weer de controle over afghanistan en assad over syrie. De navo-lidstaten hadden partij gekozen voor groepen die geen lid van de navo waren. Dus waarom kan de navo dan geen partij kiezen in een land wat het navo-lidmaatschap was beloofd, een belofte die notabene de oorzaak was van het conflict. Zonder die in 2008 gedane belofte was poetin die hele oorlog niet begonnen. 

*Oekraine wordt grootste netto-ontvanger binnen EU*

Ik ben in principe tegen deelname aan een oorlog en tgen het lidmaatschap van de oekraine van de eu en de navo. De oekraine is het meest corrupte land binnen europa. Er zijn binnen het kader van het asscociatieverdrag nu al miljarden naar de oekraine gegaan. Ik zeg over de balk gesmeten. Want in een slordig en corrupt land als oekraine is zoveel geld een waardeloze investering. Als de oekraine lid wordt van de eu dan zal er nog veel meer geld van west naar oost stromen. Er komen nog slechts netto ontvangers bij als de eu uitbreidt. Dat betekent concreet dan de nette betalende landen ook steeds meer moeten afdragen. 

*Gas afrekenen in roebels*

Ben het ook eens met Poetin dat hij vanaf heden voor het geleverde gas alleen nog roebels eist en dat het niet betalen in roebels betekent dat het land dan in gebreke is en derhalve de overeenkomst zal worden ontbonden, beindigd. Ik vind dit een logische en terechte reactie op de vele sancties die zijn ingetreden tegen rusland - zoals SWIFT - en waar vooral de bevolking en bedrijven de dupe van zijn. Ik ben tgen sancties, dat ben ik altijd geweest. Ben ook tegen de zware sancties tegen iran, venezuela, cuba etc. Daar is vooral de bevolking de dupe van. Het verergert slechts de situatie.

*Oorlogsmisdaden*

De oorlog in de Oekraine begon met aanvallen op militaire doelen. Inmiddels is het conflict vergroot naar vooral aanvallen op ongewapende burgers. En dat is een ernstige misdaad en een tactische misser van Poetin. De aanvallen op Marieopol zijn gruwelijk en ronduit laf. Als er al een mogelijke vreedzame oplossing kon bestaan dan is deze door alle moordpartijen op burgers plus de totale vernietiging van woningen en infrastruktuur nu wel ondenkbaar. Poetin heeft met deze aanvallen op burgers slechts vijanden gemaakt. Waar dit moet eindigen weet ik niet. 

Evenwel vind ik dat er geen vergeldingsacties moeten komen tegen russische burgers, zij hebben geen schuld aan het misdadige handelen van Poetin. Ook ben ik tegen alle sancties gericht tegen Rusland. Die treffen zoals gezegd voornamelijk burgers aan beide kanten.

Jaap de Hoop Scheffer mag met een oplossing komen want hij was in de hoedanigheid van secretaris generaal van de NAVO n van de hoofdschuldigen in dit conflict. 

.

----------


## Revisor

Foto: U.S. Department of Defense

Analyse - Vijay Prashad, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Oorlog in Oekrane: de drijfveren van de NAVO

De NAVO is door de VS opgericht om de Sovjet-Unie te counteren en Europa in het gareel te houden. In plaats van zichzelf te ontbinden na de val van de SU werd de organisatie nog verder uitgebreid. Sinds enkele jaren zegt de NAVO onverbloemd dat de tegenstanders China en Rusland zijn. Een overzicht door Vijay Prashad, een belangrijke schrijver, journalist en historicus van India.* 

vrijdag 1 april 2022 11:08 

De NAVO, de Noord-Atlantische Verdragsorganisatie, werd in 1949 opgericht als onderdeel van een reeks verdragsorganisaties die de Verenigde Staten hebben opgezet.

Dat ging van het Pact van Rio in 1947, dat de VS in staat stelde om zijn invloedssfeer en zijn militaire armlengte uit te breiden tot de beide Amerika’s, tot het Pact van Manilla in 1954, dat de VS toestond bases op te zetten aan de rand van Azi. Tenslotte was er nog het pact van Bagdad waarmee ze bases konden opzetten in het hart van West-Azi.

De NAVO was slechts n van de vele platforms voor de VS om hun militaire macht uit te breiden tot ver buiten hun eigen grondgebied.
De NAVO was slechts n van de vele platforms voor de Verenigde Staten om hun militaire macht uit te breiden tot ver buiten hun eigen grondgebied en basissen op te zetten over de hele wereld. Dat was het hoofddoel van de NAVO en dat is het vandaag nog altijd.
*
Sommige NAVO lidstaten zijn meer gelijk dan andere…*

De NAVO is in zekere zin een paard van Troje. Ze is niet echt een organisatie waar de Europese landen, Canada, de VS … als gelijke partners hun zeg hebben in de ontwikkeling van een buitenlands of een militair beleid.

De VS bepaalt wat er gebeurt, de VS heeft de NAVO altijd strategisch gebruikt om elke poging van een Europees land – vooral van Frankrijk of Duitsland – om zich onafhankelijk op te stellen, meteen in te dammen.

Angela Merkel, de voormalige kanselier van Duitsland, ging bijvoorbeeld een paar jaar geleden wel relaties aan met Rusland. Ze besliste ook om die relaties nog meer aan te halen door Russisch aardgas in te voeren via de Nordstream 2 pijplijn. De VS probeerde dat tegen te houden en Merkel te overtuigen vloeibaar gas uit de VS aan te kopen. Maar Merkel weigerde, omdat het Amerikaans gas veel duurder was.

De NAVO is niet echt een organisatie waar de landen als gelijke partners hun zeg hebben.
Sindsdien is de VS in een strijd verwikkeld die tot vandaag doorgaat. Zo vroeg ook president Biden de nieuwe kanselier Olaf Scholz om het Russische gas te bannen. Die antwoordde dat hij dat niet kon doen, omdat hij zijn land daarmee in een diepe recessie zou storten.

Hier opnieuw gebruikte de VS de NAVO als een instrument om de Europese landen in een Noord-Atlantisch verbond te duwen en te verhinderen dat ze tot een euraziatische samenwerking zouden komen.
*
Bestaansreden*

Na de val van de Sovjet-Unie vroegen velen mensen zich af of de NAVO nog een bestaansreden had. Nadat het Warschaupact ontbonden was en de USSR uiteen was gevallen in een reeks van nieuwe landen, had men kunnen verwachten dat ook de NAVO zou worden ontbonden. Maar dat gebeurde niet.

In plaats van zich te ontbinden, bleef de NAVO zich uitbreiden en ging ze zelfs zover voormalige Sovjetrepublieken in te lijven en geavanceerde wapentuig te stationeren in gebieden langs de Russische grens.

Na de val van de Sovjet-Unie vroegen velen mensen zich af of de NAVO nog een bestaansreden had.
Een kantelpunt was toen de NAVO begon te overwegen om Georgi en Oekrane als lid op te nemen, twee landen die al lang op het verlanglijstje stonden van de uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten.
*
Rusland lid van de NAVO*

Er was ook een merkwaardige gebeurtenis: op het hoofdkwartier van de NAVO in Brussel kwamen na ‘91 verschillende verzoeken aan van Oost-Europese landen, waaronder Rusland, om lid te worden. Rusland wilde geen volwaardig lid zijn, maar alleen een NAVO-partner, wat het van 1994 tot 2014 effectief is geweest.

Als we even in de geschiedenis teruggaan tot 1954, na de dood van Stalin: ook toen heeft de Sovjet-Unie een aanvraag ingediend om lid te worden van de NAVO.

Dat was een bijzonder interessante periode, omdat de Sovjet-Unie toen stelde: wij willen wel lid worden van de NAVO maar dat betekent ook dat de VS geen zware bedreigende wapens opstellen in Europa. Uiteraard werd dat meteen verworpen, omdat de NAVO een instrument is voor de overheersing van de VS.

De NAVO is een instrument voor de overheersing van de VS.
Na 1991 was Rusland van zijn kant bereid om lid te worden van de NAVO, omdat het toen de hegemonie van de VS over Europa erkende en omdat de Russische elites koste wat het kost zich wilden integreren in de Europese economie.

In 2004 werden dan zeven Oost-Europese landen, waaronder Litouwen, Letland, Estland – de Baltische republieken die grenzen aan Rusland – allemaal lid van de NAVO. Dat was toen geen probleem. Het probleem is niet zozeer de NAVO, een probleem is er pas als een land er zich niet bij neerlegt om een ondergeschikte bondgenoot te zijn van de Verenigde Staten.
*
Veiligheidsgaranties*

Een belangrijk element hierin is dat de VS zich op een bepaald moment terugtrok uit twee belangrijke verdragen die Rusland een relatief gevoel van veiligheid gaven: het antirakettenverdrag (het ABM-verdrag) en het INF-verdrag over de kernwapens met een middellange afstand. Dat was een zeer belangrijk verdrag omdat het stelde dat er geen middelzware kernraketten mochten gestationeerd worden in Europa.

Door zich terug te trekken uit het antirakkettenverdrag en uit het INF-verdrag, gaven de VS Rusland het signaal dat ze eventueel middelzware kernraketten naar Oekrane, Letland of Litouwen zouden verplaatsen. Die raketten kunnen in vijf minuten of nog sneller de belangrijkste Russische steden bereiken, wat de Russen uiteraard beangstigde.

De VS ging een politiek voeren met de inzet van kernwapens in Europa en vormde daarmee een rechtstreekse bedreiging voor Rusland.
Daarom drongen ze aan op veiligheidsgaranties. Het gaat dus niet zozeer om de uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten, maar veel meer dat Rusland zich niet als een zelfstandig land in de wereld mocht opstellen.

Een tweede probleem was dat het Westen en dan vooral de Verenigde Staten een politiek ging voeren met de inzet van kernwapens in Europa en dat het daarmee een rechtstreekse bedreiging vormden voor Rusland.
*
Nieuwe Koude Oorlog vervangt War on terror*

Na de aanslagen van Al Qaeda op 11 september 2001 werkte de VS, vooral in de tijd van George W. Bush, een strategie uit die is vastgelegd in het document van 2002 over de ‘Grand Strategy of the US’. Dat verlegde de focus helemaal naar de zogenaamde War on terror en dat zou zo blijven in de volgende twintig jaar.

Een paar jaar geleden begon de VS geleidelijk de War on terror mentaliteit te verlaten. De grootste uitdaging was niet langer de bestrijding van het terrorisme, maar de bedreiging voor de VS vanuit China en Rusland. De aandacht ging niet langer uit naar de donkere oorden van de strijd tegen het terrorisme in de wereld, zoals Guantnamo, maar naar het old-fashioned militaire conflict met China en Rusland.

De aandacht ging niet langer uit naar de strijd tegen het terrorisme maar naar het old-fashioned militaire conflict met China en Rusland.
In overeenstemming met die koerswijziging besliste de VS ook het vierspan van de VS, Japan, India en Australi op te waarderen (de zogenaamde Quad, n.v.d.r.). De VS ijverde voor het AUKUS-verdrag met Australi en het Verenigd Koninkrijk om nucleaire onderzeers aan Australi te verkopen.

De VS drijft sindsdien zijn hele arsenaal op: het opzeggen van het verdrag over de kernraketten met een middellange afstand, van het antirakettenverdrag, het opvoeren van de druk op Rusland … De laatste tijd zien we een combinatie van zich terugtrekken uit de nucleaire verdragen die in feite aan de Verenigde Staten waren opgelegd door de Europese landen.

Als u zich de geschiedenis herinnert van de terugtrekking uit het INF-verdrag, van het opdrijven van militaire manoeuvres in naam van de zogenaamde vrijheid van navigatie in de Straat van Taiwan en in de Zuid-Chinese zee … het was allemaal een heel duidelijke aanwijzing van de wending die de VS heeft genomen in zijn eigen buitenlands beleid, van de War on terror naar een rechtstreekse confrontatie met Rusland en China.

De NAVO zegt onverbloemd dat de tegenstanders van vandaag China en Rusland zijn.
Je hoeft dit niet van buitenaf te analyseren, dit is precies wat het NAVO-commando zelf zegt in zijn document NAVO 2030, een soort van globale NAVO-stellingname. Ze zeggen onverbloemd dat de tegenstanders van vandaag China en Rusland zijn. We hoeven daar niet zelf veel analysewerk over te maken, het staat allemaal in hun eigen documenten.

Dit is de uitgeschreven tekst van een

.
Vertaling: Gaston Van Dyck


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...n-van-de-navo/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Bovenstaand artikel is zeer interessant en geeft een inkijk in de vuile strategie van de NAVO sinds haar oprichting. Het is nog erger dan ik dacht. En de Russen komen er ook beter af dan de VS en de NAVO.

.

----------


## Revisor

*Claes: moslim-extremisten even gevaarlijk als communisme vroeger* 

BONN (Reuter) - Het islamitisch fundamentalisme is een even grote bedreiging voor het Westen als het communisme vroeger was, aldus secretaris-generaal Willy Claes van de Navo. Hij zei dit in een gisteren gepubliceerd interview met de Duitse krant de Sddeutsche Zeitung. 

3 februari 1995, 00:00

“Fundamentalisme is minstens zo gevaarlijk als destijds het communisme. Onderschat dat risico alstublieft niet”, aldus Claes. Hij zei niet in te zien hoe fundamentalisme en democratie verzoend kunnen worden. Maar de Navo zou volgens hem kunnen helpen de dreiging van islamitische extremisten tegen te gaan, nu het bondgenootschap sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog zijn rol opnieuw definieert.

“De Navo is veel meer dan een militaire alliantie”, zei Claes. “Het bondgenootschap heeft zichzelf verbonden aan de verdediging van basisprincipes van beschaving, die Noord-Amerika en West-Europa binden.”

Gevraagd naar wat de Navo zou kunnen doen om de democratie te helpen bewaken tegen een zo onduidelijke dreiging, zei Claes: “Initiatieven zijn net begonnen in de richting van beperking van de verspreiding van massavernietigingswapens. Een dialoog met Mediterrane landen is ook op gang gekomen. Hoe kunnen we hen helpen om te gaan met de uitdagingen van het fundamentalisme?”

Na tientallen jaren zich alleen op het oosten te hebben gericht, schenkt de Navo nu meer aandacht aan het zuiden, aldus Claes, via informele contacten met Noordafrikaanse landen als Egypte, Tunesi en Marokko.

Claes arriveerde gisteren in Bonn voor zijn eerste bezoek aan Duitsland sinds hij vorig jaar Manfred Wrner opvolgde als secretaris-generaal. Met bondskanselier Kohl sprak hij over samenwerking tussen de Navo en Oosteuropese landen (vooral Rusland) om scheidslijnen te voorkomen die de veiligheid in Europa zouden kunnen bedreigen.


https://www.trouw.nl/nieuws/claes-mo...eger~b3e9a20b/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Poetin: Laat Rusland toetreden tot de Navo 

Bron : *trouw* - 19 juli 2001 

*MOSKOU - Tijdens een bijzondere ontmoeting met de pers heeft de Russische president Poetin laten weten dat zijn land als gelijkwaardige partner deel wil uitmaken van een Europese veiligheidsorganisatie.* 

Het was Poetins eerste grote persconferentie sinds zijn aantreden als president. Voorheen beperkte hij de contacten met de media tot zorgvuldig georkestreerde kleinere bijeenkomsten. Nu waren er zo'n 500 journalisten uit binnen- en buitenland naar het Kremlin gekomen om de president het hemd van het lijf te vragen. 

,,We zien de Navo niet als vijand. We zien haar bestaan niet als een tragedie, maar we zien de zin er ook niet van'', zei de president, die al eerder pleitte voor opheffing van de Navo. Toch wil Rusland lid worden van de verdrags organisatie. Mocht dat niet kunnen, dan moet de Navo ontbonden worden en plaatsmaken voor een Europese veiligheidsorganisatie waar Rusland wel lid van is. 

Tevens zei hij dat Rusland geen plannen heeft om samen met China een antwoord te formuleren tegen een mogelijke Amerikaanse overtreding van het ABM-verdrag. ,,We hebben genoeg middelen om zelf op veranderingen te reageren'', aldus de president. 

Poetin raakte gerriteerd toen het onderwerp Tsjetsjeni werd aangesneden, vooral toen een journaliste hem verweet niet te hebben gereageerd op de grove mensenrechtenschendingen door Russische troepen, twee weken geleden. ,,Goddank -of dank aan Allah- hebben we een eind kunnen maken aan de totale wetteloosheid in Tsjetsjeni. Daar zou u ten minste 'dankjewel' voor kunnen zeggen'', beet hij haar toe.


.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Poetin : "We zien de NAVO niet als vijand"




> ,,We zien de Navo niet als vijand. We zien haar bestaan niet als een tragedie, maar we zien de zin er ook niet van'', zei de president, die al eerder pleitte voor opheffing van de Navo. Toch wil Rusland lid worden van de verdrags organisatie. Mocht dat niet kunnen, dan moet de Navo ontbonden worden en plaatsmaken voor een Europese veiligheidsorganisatie waar Rusland wel lid van is.



 :duim: 




> B. Obama is medeschuldig
> 
> B. Obama’s geopolitiek tegen Rusland was:
> 
> Rusland isoleren, Ruslands economische en politieke banden met het buitenland afsnijden, russische expansie naar buurlanden beperken, een internationale consensus tegen Rusland, Rusland een paria maken.






> Het is zo langzaam aan wel duidelijk. Een aantal prikkers hier vind de wil van een psychopaat belangrijker dan de wil van het Oekraense volk. En maar lullen en leuteren over democratie.
> 
> Tja, wij hadden natuurlijk ook onmiddelijk na dat referendum over een mogelijke brexit een oorlog tegen de Britten moeten beginnen. We hadden daar ook de boel moeten platgooien, demilitariseren, een paar miljoen mensen op de vlucht jagen, Johnson en zijn kliek voor de rechter willen slepen en er een marionettenregering gaan installeren. Natuurlijk hadden we dat moeten doen, desnoods met gebruik van kernwapens.



En toen Poetin bij de NAVO wilde werd dat ook niet gewaardeerd. Poetin is vanaf het begin door de VS en EU als een paria behandeld. Dat terwijl hij toenadering zocht en verklaarde de NAVO niet als vijand te zien.

.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Poetin: Laat Rusland toetreden tot de Navo


De NAVO wordt allerlei kwaadaardige bedoelingen toegedicht, maar dit wordt wordt gezien als vredesgebaar.

Het was natuurlijk niet Poetins bedoeling om de NAVO van binnenuit te ondermijnen en militaire geheimen te bemachtigen.




> De NAVO is in zekere zin een paard van Troje.


Je moet er de humor van inzien: het paard van Troje.

----------


## knuppeltje

> En toen Poetin bij de NAVO wilde werd dat ook niet gewaardeerd. Poetin is vanaf het begin door de VS en EU als een paria behandeld. Dat terwijl hij toenadering zocht en verklaarde de NAVO niet als vijand te zien.


En heeft hij vele malen verklaard dat hij geen oorlog tegen Oekrane zou beginnen. En zie.

----------


## knuppeltje

> De _proxy_ oorlog door de VS was al lang gaande.
> 
> In het oosten van Oekrane was oorlog ook al lang gaande.


Niet ook door de Russen?

Vertel mij eens wat nieuws. Bovendien was dat vanuit Moskou georkestreerd, om daarmee te voorkomen dat Oekrane volgens de statuten van de NATO er lid van zou kunnen worden. Hoe dikwijls moet jou dat nog uitgelegd worden?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Je moet er de humor van inzien: het paard van Troje.


Met een beetje gevoel voor humor valt er hier heel wat af te lachen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Vergeefse poging om het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen daartoe te reduceren.


 :moe:

----------


## Olive Yao

> 


Heb deze documentaire bekeken / beluisterd en notities gemaakt.

Novara Media is een niet-_mainstream_ onafhankelijke media-organisatie.

Conclusie: neo-nazi's, fascisme, rechts extremisme, ultra-nationalisme is een ernstig en gevaarlijk probleem in Oekrane.

Neo-nazis voerden oorlog tegen minderheden in het oosten van Oekrane (4:50, 8:15), waaronder het levend verbranden van 42 mensen in Odessa (5:05).




9:00: nazi-taal door Biletsky, kruistocht tegen _Untermenschen_. Vanaf 2014 zat hij in het parlement van Oekrane.

Fascisten worden beschermd door de staat (6:40) - bijvoorbeeld door de minister van binnenlandse zaken 2014-2021 (15:30) - en door rechtshoven (7:50).

De AZOV neo-nazi's zijn in 2014 officieel gentegreerd in de nationale garde van Oekrane.

De neo-nazi's werven actief leden. Zie het propagandafilmpje vanaf 9:18.
Het is een internationaal georinteerde beweging, die aanhang werft in het buitenland, met name Zweden en de VS.
Een zweedse extremist zegt: herinneringen aan Duitsland in de jaren 1920, de 'indo-europese ziel' herleeft hier (14:50)
Er is ook _AZOV-jgend_ (vanaf 10:00).

De VS en ook Engeland hebben de fascisten bewapend en getrained.

Westerse _mainstream_ media berichten eerst ongunstig over de neo-nazi's, nu bagatelliseren ze het (18:00).

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> En heeft hij vele malen verklaard dat hij geen oorlog tegen Oekrane zou beginnen. En zie.


Ja Vladimir Poetin is in die ruim 20 jaar vanwege de vijandige opstelling van het westen wel een andere strategie gaan voeren. Als de NAVO/EU zijn handreiking niet hadden genegeerd, dan zou Poetin die hele oorlog niet zijn begonnen. Het is de NAVO/EU die het klimaat hebben verzuurd en haar grenzen verlegd. Poetin is ondanks zijn verzoek om aansluiting als een paria behandeld. En ja hij is een wrede oorlog begonnen. De afgelopen 20 jaar hebben NAVO lidstaten ook de oorlog verklaard aan Irak, Afghanistan en Syri. Nederland heeft daar ook actief aan mee gedaan. De VS heeft Iran en Venezuela zware economische sancties opgelegd en daarmee die landen in armoede gestort met vele duizenden vluchtelingen als gevolg. Frankrijk en de VS hebben in het verleden verschrikkelijke kernwapens gebruikt op ver gelegen eilanden en daarmee de bewoners en de omgeving onherstelbare schade berokkend. Daar zijn die landen nooit door een tribunaal voor veroordeeld.
Waarom kunnen wij niet gewoon normale betrekkingen met Iran ontwikkelen? Dan zou Iran ook geen reden meer hebben met het ontwikkelen van een kernwapen. Iran wil dolgraag een hele vloot nieuwe Airbussen en Boeings kopen en aan het westen haar olie verkopen. 
.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Niet ook door de Russen?
> 
> Vertel mij eens wat nieuws. Bovendien was dat vanuit Moskou georkestreerd, om daarmee te voorkomen dat Oekrane volgens de statuten van de NATO er lid van zou kunnen worden. Hoe dikwijls moet jou dat nog uitgelegd worden?


*Vertel mij eens wat nieuws*

Hehe eindeliijk geef je toe. Zoals je helder zegt (...) "om daarmee (refererend aan de oorlog in Oekraine) te *voorkomen* dat Oekraine (...) van de NATO lid zou kunnen worden. De reden van die oorlog was dus omdat Oekraine (en Georgi!) in 2008 het NATO-lidmaatschap is beloofd door o.a. Jaap de Hoop Scheffer. 

Conlusie als de NATO niet was opgeschoven naar het oosten was Poetin deze oorlog niet begonnen.

*Voorkomen*

Waarom negeer je dan de schuld van de NATO als oorzaak van dit conflict. Waarom lees jij ons (Olive, Revisor, Attitude en mij) dan de les? 

Jaap de Hoop Scheffer zegt notabene dat de oorzaak van dit conflict bij de NATO ligt. En als wij dat zeggen dan zeg je dat wij daarmee de oorlogsmidaden van Poetin goedpraten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Hehe eindeliijk geef je toe. Zoals je helder zegt (...) "om daarmee (refererend aan de oorlog in Oekraine) te *voorkomen* dat Oekraine (...) van de NATO lid zou kunnen worden. De reden van die oorlog was dus omdat Oekraine (en Georgi!) in 2008 het NATO-lidmaatschap is beloofd door o.a. Jaap de Hoop Scheffer. 
> 
> Jaap de Hoop Scheffer zegt notabene dat de oorzaak van dit conflict bij de NATO ligt. En als wij dat zeggen dan zeg je dat wij daarmee de oorlogsmidaden van Poetin goedpraten.




Ik ben altijd heel helder. Rusland steunde daarvoor de opstand in het oosten van Oekrane, annexeerde vervolgens van de Krim en begon vervolgens de oorlog. 

Volkomen waanzin die oorlog, want door dat eerder gedoe met Oekrane, kon Oekrane sowieso volgens de statuten van de NATO er geen lid van worden. Kortom, een gruwelijke oorlogsmisdaad door een psychopaat in Moscou. 

Dat was dus een verkeerde inschatting van Jaap, want, zo zei Jaap een paar weken geleden in het tv-programma 'Buitenhof', Poetin vertelde hem toen meteen dat Jaap er rekening mee moest houden dat Oekrane geen land was, maar een territorium (van Rusland, dus), ondanks dat Oekrane toen al een zelfstandig land was. 

Poet heeft bij zijn aantreden al meteen gezegd dat het uiteenvallen van de Sovjet-Unie een enorme ramp was, die niet had mogen gebeuren. 

Alweer een miskenning van de grondrechten van de bevolking van al die eerder Sovjet staten die door de slechte ervaringen met de Russen een andere koers willen.

Googel eens even naar hoeveel miljoen Oekraners er eerder in een paar jaar tijd door de politiek van Stalin van de honger zijn omgekomen, de laagste schatting is 2.5 miljoen.

Toon het maar aan. Bovendien blijf ik erbij dat indien iemand geen enkel woord van afkeuring over deze oorlog over zijn lippen krijgt, maar wel allerlei niet ter zaken doende argumenten aanvoert, dat die dan die oorlog goedpraat.

----------


## Attitude

.



> *Geopolitiek*
> 
> *Australi schrikt van Chinese opmars in de regio*
> 
>  De politie van de Salomonseilanden krijgt een training van Chinese agenten. Beeld AFP
> 
> De Salomonseilanden halen de banden met China aan. Australi en de VS vrezen nu voor de aanleg van een Chinese marinebasis in de Stille Oceaan. 
> 
> [. . . ]
> ...


De ASEAN landen zijn door de VS uitgenodigd tot het vormen van de 'Indo Pacific Alliance' (een militaire alliantie) dIe aansluit op AUKUS.
Tegenbod van China is een een kernwapenvrije zone en economische samenwerking (met ASEAN).

De aanwezigheid van China op de Salomonseilanden is een _Sun-Tzu-waardige_ strategische zet.
Toetreden tot de Indo Pacific Alliance zou beteken dat afstand tussen VS-wapens (Indonesisch Nieuw Guinea) en Chinese wapens heel klein wordt.

De echte slachtoffers van het VS-imperialisme zijn nu Australi en Nieuw-Zeeland. 
Deze landen zullen diep in de buidel moeten tasten voor het kopen van wapens (made in the U.S.A.) ter afweer van de Chinese "agressie".

----------


## Attitude

.



> [IMG]https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/wp-
> *Varoufakis over oorlog in Oekrane en VS die mogelijke oplossing in de weg staan
> 
> *woensdag 30 maart 2022 22:02
> 
> Yanis Varoufakis spreekt in deze video over de enige optie die op tafel ligt om de oorlog in Oekrane te stoppen en waarom de VS die zou kunnen onderuithalen. Hij begrijpt dat men in landen als Polen een andere kijk heeft op dit conflict dan in het Westen. Zelf is hij echter opgegroeid in een fascistische dictatuur in Griekenland die door de NAVO werd gesponsord. Links moet internationalistisch denken. Hij maakt op het einde ook een interessante observatie, over wat hij de financile kernbom van het Westen noemt. Die heeft heel perverse effecten … voor het westen. Varoufakis spreekt in deze video over de enige optie die op tafel ligt om de oorlog in Oekrane te stoppen en waarom de VS die zou kunnen onderuithalen. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, Wopke Hoekstra, heeft een sanctiecordinator in het leven geroepen om de sancties tegen Rusland in goede banen te leiden. Terwijl hij volgens de wet daar zelf voor verantwoordelijk is, zegt politiek verslaggever Thomas van Groningen, vandaag In de Kantine op NPO Radio 1.

Eerder noemde Pieter Omtzigt het al ”onacceptabel” dat Nederland tijdens een oorlog in veertig dagen niet in staat blijkt te zijn om alle zaken van Russische oligarchen in beslag te nemen, en andere landen wel. Dat minister Hoekstra zich nu wendt tot het instellen van een sanctiecordinator, vindt Paul van den Bosch, hoofdredacteur AD Regio, ”niet te verkopen”. Hij vergelijkt het met de Oekraense regering: ”Zelensky strijdt voor het voortbestaan van zijn land, en het Nederlandse antwoord is dan: een sanctiecordinator.”

VVD-Kamerlid Zohair El Yassini is daarentegen pragmatischer: ”Ook als VVD-fractie willen we een kritische noot kraken richting het kabinet, maar voor ons maakt het niet uit hoe het kabinet het doet, als ze het maar regelen.” Hoekstra heeft overigens ook gezegd dat zijn departement een tandje erbij gaat zetten, besluit El Yassini.

https://www.nporadio1.nl/fragmenten/...et-te-verkopen

Commentaar:
Het bevriezen van Russische tegoeden kan als gevolg hebben dat Nederlandse banken hun geld (zie film Varafoukis vanaf 16:14) kwijt raken.
Ook Nederland heeft uitsluitend ingezet op het ontmoedigen van Rusland.
Nu de invasie een feit is blijkt er -uiteraard- geen plan B te zijn.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Foto: U.S. Department of Defense
> 
> Analyse - Vijay Prashad, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk
> 
> *Oorlog in Oekrane: de drijfveren van de NAVO
> 
> De NAVO is door de VS opgericht om de Sovjet-Unie te counteren en Europa in het gareel te houden. In plaats van zichzelf te ontbinden na de val van de SU werd de organisatie nog verder uitgebreid. Sinds enkele jaren zegt de NAVO onverbloemd dat de tegenstanders China en Rusland zijn. Een overzicht door Vijay Prashad, een belangrijke schrijver, journalist en historicus van India.* 
> 
> [. . . ]
> ...


De NAVO is een verdienmodel van de VS en door de dreiging uit het Oosten voort te laten duren blijft het een verdienmodel en blijft Europa afhankelijk van de VS.
Maar wat de schrijver niet doet, is hier aan toevoegen dat NL/ EU ook geprofiteerd heeft van de militaire kracht (wereldwijd) van de VS: Rijke landen rijk houden en arme landen arm houden.

Het gevolg is bijvoorbeeld dat de ecologische voetstap van de Nederlandse arbeider groter is dan die van de Chinese arbeider.
Wat kan daaraan gedaan worden?
De jaarlijkse vakantie naar Mallorca e.d. van de Nederlandse arbeider is voorbij; het wordt eens in de vijf jaar een vakantiehuisje huren in Zeeland of Drenthe?
Voorgaande verandering en soortgelijke veranderingen in consumptiegedrag zou de (actuele) behoefte aan Russisch gas sterk kunnen doen verminderen.

Het sparen van de EU(-politici) ondergraaft de betrouwbaarheid van het artikel.
Betrouwbaarder is NATO 2030 met de kanttekening dat de aanval op China al begon in het Obama tijdperk:

Obama’s Journey to Tougher Tack on a Rising China

NATO 2030 verwijst naar de economische macht van China in 2030.
O.a. de CIA stelt dat China in 2030 de sterkte economie ter wereld zal zijn en doet dit niet met BBP als parameter maar koopkrachtpariteit (PPP, Power Purchase Pariteit). 
De ecologische voetstap in relatie tot de koopkrachtpariteit geeft de consumptie/milieuschade aan.

Terug naar China
Vanwege het groeiend aantal samenwerkingsverbanden met ander economische blokken kan de Chinese economische kracht in 2030 groter zijn dan wordt aangekomen.
China zou dan een tweesporenbeleid kunnen van voeren:
Sneller dan gepland miliuemaatregelen nemen en toch uiterst concurrerend kunnen blijven produceren.
Om goedkoper te produceren vanwege de concurrentie zullen vervolgens de milieumaatregelen (NL/EU/VS) op een lager pitje gezet gaan worden: een reel doemscenario.
Om de status quo van 'VS/EU bovenaan' te handhaven wordt de aanval op China en Rusland ingezet waarbij oplopende milieuschade en het groter worden van de kloof tussen arm e rijk niet ter zake doen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :chinees: 



> (...)
> Ik hamer erop dat we naar het _complex van oorzaken en gevolgen_ moeten kijken.





> Onvoorstelbaar dat er nog zogenaamde zichzelf redelijk vindende mensen dergelijke oorlogsmisdaden goedpraten.





> () dat die dan die oorlog goedpraat.





> Wie praat oorlogsmisdaden goed?
> Jij moet ons zoveel onzin verkopen en probeer te snappen waarom is het zover gekomen is?
> Alles hangt samen.





> Wie van deze mensen heeft het bombarderen van burgers door Poetin goedgepraat? Ik niet in ieder geval en ik heb ook werkelijk miemand gezien hier die de laffe bombardamenten op burgers trachten te legitimeren en goed te praten.


Zoals Oiseau en Rob schrijven, wie praat oorlogsmisdaden goed?

Je haalt twee dingen door elkaar:

het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen doorgronden

en 

goedpraten

 :chinees: 



> (...)om daarmee te voorkomen dat Oekrane volgens de statuten van de NATO er lid van zou kunnen worden.





> kon Oekrane sowieso volgens de statuten van de NATO er geen lid van worden.





> Rusland steunde daarvoor de opstand in het oosten van Oekrane, annexeerde vervolgens van de Krim en begon vervolgens de oorlog.


Het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen omvat veel meer dan dat. Een lange reeks auteurs beschrijft het uitgebreid, zie de literatuurlijst.




> (...) annexeerde vervolgens van de Krim (...)


Zie voor hoe dat zit Bryce Green  What you should really know about Ukraine _Fairness and Accuracy in Reporting_ 28 jan 2022

gepost in Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen post #65




> Poet heeft bij zijn aantreden al meteen gezegd dat het uiteenvallen van de Sovjet-Unie een enorme ramp was, die niet had mogen gebeuren.


Standaardfabeltje, dat je napraat. Putin zei:

Wie de Sovjet Unie niet mist heeft geen hart. En wie de Sovjet Unie terugwil heeft geen hersens.

Zie daarover 

J. Mearsheimer / Isaac Chotiner   Why John Mearsheimer blames the U.S. for the crisis in Ukraine _The New Yorker_ 1 maart 2022 (interview)

gepost in Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen  post #34

 :petaf: 
_at your service_

----------


## mrz

Nou je hoort niemand meer over Corona. Het westen is blijkbaar kwaad op zichzelf, want waarom zou je anders mensen crimi series en films willen voorschotelen waarbij de "klap" van Will Smit peanuts is?????

Zo hypocriet allemaal. Verschrikkelijk...  :frons:

----------


## Olive Yao

.
*VS, NAVO en EU KUNNEN VANDAAG EEN VERKLARING AFGEVEN*




> *Meedoen of toekijken*
> 
> Om het conflict niet te laten escaleren staan wij - als westen/eu/navo - toe dat een heel land en volk van miljoenen mensen midden in europa gebombardeerd wordt. 
> 
> De geallieerden hebben nederland tijdens de tweede wereldoorlog ook verdedigd tegen de nazi's. Ik geloof niet dat wanneer de navo-lidstaten zich militair gaan mengen in het conflict poetin dan zal overgaan tot het inzetten van kernwapens. Dat zou namelijk zelfmoord zijn omdat rusland dan ook bestookt zal gaan worden met kernwapens. Poetin weet dat. Hij is wel gek en geweldadig maar niet dom.
> 
> *Oorzaak conflict*
> 
> De navo/eu heeft dit conflict veroorzaakt, waardoor ze in mijn ogen ook moreel verplicht is de gevolgen daarvan te dragen en haar verantwoordelijkheid te nemen. 
> ...


In principe, maar wat vind je nu daadwerkelijk?

NAVO deelname aan de oorlog mag pas aan de orde komen als laatste middel.

En dat is het nu niet.

Immers, Biden (VS), Stoltenberg (NAVO) en U. von der Leyen (EU) kunnen vandaag een verklaring afgeven aan Rusland:

1. Oekrane wordt niet lid van de NAVO.
Een internationale conventie zou opgemaakt kunnen worden.
Zon verklaring impliceert dat de NAVO erkent dat het NAVO-oprukken een oorzaak van de oorlog is.

2. De VS en andere anden houden op met Oekrane te bewapenen.

3. Rechten van verschillende (etnische) groepen en minderheden in Oekrane zijn gewaarborgd. Zonodig scheidt Donbas zich af, of Oekrane wordt een federatie met voldoende ver gaande onafhankelijkheid van deelstaten.

4. Neo-nazis e. a. fascisten worden buiten de oekranse politiek gesloten en in de maatschappij onschadelijk gemaakt.

5. Een economisch samenwerkingsverband Oekrane  Rusland  EU  IMF.

6. Oekrane wordt niet lid van de EU.

7. De VS en de EU houden op met hun geopolitieke en geo-economische campagnes tegen Rusland.

Als zij dit vandaag verklaren, kan er snel een wapenstilstand komen.

----------


## Attitude

.



> *VS, NAVO en EU KUNNEN VANDAAG EEN VERKLARING AFGEVEN*
> 
> 
> 
> In principe, maar wat vind je nu daadwerkelijk?
> 
> NAVO deelname aan de oorlog mag pas aan de orde komen als laatste middel.
> 
> En dat is het nu niet.
> ...


*2. & 4.* aanvullend argument: vanwege corruptie komen wapens in handen van o.a. Azov militie; Azov gezinde militairen gebruiken naar alle waarschijnlijkheid tanks en vliegtuigen tegen de eigen bevolking.
In Oekrane, geopolitiek en het Westen: Azov milities in actie

*5.* BBP 2020 Oekrane: 155, 6 miljard USD
Staatsschuld 110% BBP waarvan 97 miljard Euro schuld aan EU, Zelensky heeft EU om kwijtschelding gevraagd.
*IMF*: arme landen rekenen op redding door IMF; IMF rekent op redding door China?

----------


## Attitude

.



> literatuurlijst
> [ . . .]
> The Grayzone  The battle for Ukraine, with ex-UN weapons inspector Scott Ritter
> Streamed live on Mar 23, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> [. . .]


_Bovenstaande film functioneel verkort:_

The battle for Ukraine, with ex-UN weapons inspector Scott Ritter

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Onvoorstelbaar dat er nog zogenaamde zichzelf redelijk vindende mensen dergelijke oorlogsmisdaden goedpraten.


31-03-2022 :




> .
> Ja de invasie van Rusland in de Oekraine is een misdaad. Maar... daaraan is vooraf gegaan dat de EU met de NAVO is opgeschoven naar het oosten.



02-04-2022 :




> *Oorlogsmisdaden*
> 
> De oorlog in de Oekraine begon met aanvallen op militaire doelen. Inmiddels is het conflict vergroot naar vooral aanvallen op ongewapende burgers. En dat is een ernstige misdaad en een tactische misser van Poetin. De aanvallen op Marieopol zijn gruwelijk en ronduit laf. Als er al een mogelijke vreedzame oplossing kon bestaan dan is deze door alle moordpartijen op burgers plus de totale vernietiging van woningen en infrastruktuur nu wel ondenkbaar. Poetin heeft met deze aanvallen op burgers slechts vijanden gemaakt. Waar dit moet eindigen weet ik niet. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leugenaar. Je manipuleert en laat quotes weg. Om het in je eigen woorden te zeggen: "veilig van achter je pc'tje

.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Leugenaar. Je manipuleert en laat quotes weg. Om het in je eigen woorden te zeggen: "veilig van achter je pc'tje
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door *Rob Gosseling*
> 
> *Oorlogsmisdaden*
> ...


Zoals uit recente informatie blijkt is de kans groot dat het Oekraense leger Marieopol met de grond gelijk wil maken zodat de Russen er niets aan hebben als zij de stad binnen trekken.
Oekraners die zich hier tegen verzetten worden vermoord door de Azov-milities.

(klik op ondertiteling)
Refugees Expose Mariupol War Crimes Of The Russia - Ukraine War 

(klik op ondertiteling)
Asking Mariupol Residents About Russian Attacks On Civilian areas 


Internationaal Strafhof moet arrestatiebevel voor Zelensky uitvaardigen?

----------


## Attitude

> ...
> De Isralische filosoof Yotam Hotam betoogde in dezelfde sessie dat moderne joodse denkers in de gnostiek een middel vonden om de secularisatie te duiden. De gnostiek, een oude religieuze stroming die uitgaat van een dualisme tussen een verre God en de wereld, heeft zowel het jodendom als het christendom benvloed. Vanaf de jaren twintig van de vorige eeuw hebben de joodse filosofen Hans Jonas, Karl Loewith en Gershom Sholem zich uitvoerig met de gnostiek beziggehouden. Omdat de gnostiek uitgaat van de verborgenheid en de afwezigheid van God in de wereld, konden zij dat combineren met de snel om zich heen grijpende secularisatie.
> 
> Sholem verdedigde de stelling dat de gnostiek ten diepste een joodse stroming was. Daarom schrikt hij er ook niet voor terug om het zionisme te zien als een voortzetting van de oude gnostiek, omdat hij bij de zionisten de dadendrang herkende die een reactie was op het idee dat God afwezig was. "De gnostiek zoals Sholem die om zich heen zag en beschreef, is echter een andere dat de antieke gnostiek", zo stelde Hotam. "In feite schiep Sholem een nieuw soort gnostiek, om de nieuwe ervaring van de secularisatie op een theologische manier te duiden."
> 
> "Het is belangrijk, maar we houden het geheim", zo vatte rabbijn Moshe Faierstein samen hoe rabbijnen de kabbala, de joodse mystieke traditie, aan hun gemeenten presenteerden. De praktische lessen uit deze geheime leer werden echter wel degelijk doorgegeven. Joodse mystici benadrukten tegenover het gewone volk met name de straf op de zonden in het hiernamaals. Daarvoor maakten ze gebruik van het Jiddisch, de taal van het volk. Door middel van moraliserende verhalen waarschuwden ze niet af te wijken van de joodse orthodoxe levensstijl. Terwijl theologie aan de rabbijnen was voorbehouden, was ethiek een zaak van de hele joodse gemeenschap. "Het kwam immers aan op het rechte leven", aldus Faierstein. 
> 
> 
> Digibron.nl, "Nietzsche beïnvloedde vroege zionisme"
> ...


Dankzij de link is het duidelijk dat enerzijds politiek zich gnostiek toeigent en anderszijds gnostiek zich politiek toeigent: heel onwerkelijk en ze zingen allebei het Isralische volkslied!!

In de dialoog tussen Francis Fukuyama (The end of history) en Zhang Weiwei (The end of the end of history) stelt de laatste:
Most Westerners view government as a “necessary EVIL,” but most Chinese view government as a “necessary VIRTUE.”

De complete dialoog:
https://www.guancha.cn/Observer/2012_02_20_66253.shtml

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> _Bovenstaande film functioneel verkort:_
> 
> The battle for Ukraine, with ex-UN weapons inspector Scott Ritter


Welke versie raad je aan? Heb al een stuk van de lange versie beluisterd / gezien maar nagelaten om aantekeningen te maken.

Zo langzamerhand hebben we het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen aardig in beeld en gaan we over op oplossingen.

Daarna kan het interessant zijn om reacties van politici te bezien.

En berichtgeving in _mainstream_ media.




> Zo hypocriet allemaal. Verschrikkelijk...


Europa wordt nu getroffen, voor de verandering. Meestal zijn het landen in Zuid-Amerika, Azi en Afrika. Europa zoekt naar zn houding in een ongekende situatie.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Welke versie raad je aan? Heb al een stuk van de lange versie beluisterd / gezien maar nagelaten om aantekeningen te maken.
> 
> Zo langzamerhand hebben we het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen aardig in beeld en gaan we over op oplossingen.
> 
> Daarna kan het interessant zijn om reacties van politici te bezien.
> 
> En berichtgeving in _mainstream_ media.


De verkorte versie.
Maar wat er gezegd wordt is na plaatsing inmiddels in deze discussie ook gezegd.
Wat er overblijft is dat de VS stiekem nucleaire aanvalsraketten plaatsen in Europa: gemodificeerde Tomahawk, SM6 en de nieuwste vinding Black Eagle.
Verder staan er al decades lang Russische nucleaire aanvalswapens (in o.a. Kalinigrad) die gericht zijn op West-Europa. 
_so ur excused_

In 1998 werd Scott Ritter geridiculiseerd door Joe Biden met 'scotty boy'.
Biden is de havik die zijn partijgenoten overhaalde om in te stemmen meT de oorlog tegen Irak.
Voor mij hoeven Biden en de _mainstream_ media niet.
E.e.a. toets ik op een soort medium slow Twitter met maximaal 1500 tekens genaamd bnnvara.nl/joop en dat bevalt mij beter dan bestuderen hoe het niet moet.

----------


## Revisor

> .
> 
> De verkorte versie.
> Maar wat er gezegd wordt is na plaatsing inmiddels in deze discussie ook gezegd.
> Wat er overblijft is dat de VS stiekem nucleaire aanvalsraketten plaatsen in Europa: gemodificeerde Tomahawk, SM6 en de nieuwste vinding Black Eagle.
> Verder staan er al decades lang Russische nucleaire aanvalswapens (in o.a. Kalinigrad) die gericht zijn op West-Europa. 
> _so ur excused_
> 
> In 1998 werd Scott Ritter geridiculiseerd door Joe Biden met 'scotty boy'.
> ...




https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...ml#post5476617

----------


## knuppeltje

> Je hoeft je alleen maar voor te stellen dat je huis waar je in woont gebombardeerd wordt en weg is - alles is weg - om te beseffen hoe vreselijk het is. Dat is het punt niet. 
> 
> Ik praat niet mee met de schijnheilig verontwaardigden, dat is het punt.
> 
> Zo langzamerhand hebben we het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen aardig in beeld en gaan we over op oplossingen.


Je huis in elkaar gebombardeerd? Alsof er niet vele duizenden doden zijn. Deze oorlog is net zo smerig als die tegen Irak, bijvoorbeeld.

Het punt is dat de gewoon uit je nek lult.

Wat een zichzelf totaal overschattende arrogantie.

----------


## Bart.NL

Als je te maken hebt met de maffia, moet je sterker en gemener zijn dan de maffia. Je hebt geen keus. Helaas, ga je daardoor op de maffia lijken.

Het verschil tussen Poetins maffia en het Westen is zo samen te vatten. Het Westen kun je nog aanspreken op zijn hypocriete houding. Poetin is niet hypocriet maar gewoon een maffiabaas.

Saddam Hoessein was ook een maffiabaas (en ook niet hypocriet). Maar hij vormde in 2003 geen bedreiging en hij had niets te maken met 9/11. Dus het starten van die oorlog was een oorlogsmisdaad.

----------


## Revisor

Laat ik je dan uit de droom helpen, vrijwel alle overheden in de wereld worden gerund door een elite die hun macht met zowel legale als illegale middelen in stand houden. Ik geloof dat alle overheden in de wereld er niet voor zullen terugdeinzen om iemand kalt te stellen als ze dat nodig vinden.

De ene overheid doet dat geniepiger/professioneler/klunziger dan de andere overheid.

En ding weet ik zeker, de wereld heeft meer te lijden gehad door de maffia uit het Westen dan de maffia uit Rusland.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Laat ik je dan uit de droom helpen, vrijwel alle overheden in de wereld worden gerund door een elite die hun macht met zowel legale als illegale middelen in stand houden. Ik geloof dat alle overheden in de wereld er niet voor zullen terugdeinzen om iemand kalt te stellen als ze dat nodig vinden.
> 
> De ene overheid doet dat geniepiger/professioneler/klunziger dan de andere overheid.
> 
> En ding weet ik zeker, de wereld heeft meer te lijden gehad door de maffia uit het Westen dan de maffia uit Rusland.


Dat denk ik ook.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

"Sterker en gemener dan de maffia"




> Als je te maken hebt met de maffia, moet je sterker en gemener zijn dan de maffia. Je hebt geen keus. Helaas, ga je daardoor op de maffia lijken.
> 
> Het verschil tussen Poetins maffia en het Westen is zo samen te vatten. Het Westen kun je nog aanspreken op zijn hypocriete houding. Poetin is niet hypocriet maar gewoon een maffiabaas.
> 
> Saddam Hoessein was ook een maffiabaas (en ook niet hypocriet). Maar hij vormde in 2003 geen bedreiging en hij had niets te maken met 9/11. Dus het starten van die oorlog was een oorlogsmisdaad.





Om de maffia aan te vallen moet je inderdaad gemener zijn dan de maffia.. In dat kader ben ik het ook geheel eens met de snoeiharde lijn van Nayib Bukele die de oorlog heeft verklaard aan moordende bendes (Mara Salvatrucha) in El Salvador. Tegen dat tuig kun je niet hard genoeg optreden. Alles is geoorloofd om deze groep uit te roeien. Onder Bukele worden rivaliserende bendeleden opgsloten in dezelfde cel. Tevens wordt van de vastgenomen bendeleden de identiteit in de openbaarheid gebracht met een duidelijke foto van het gezicht en de tatoeages. Deze bendes maken zich permanent schuldig aan verkrachtingen, ontvoeringen, geweldadige berovingen, moord en drugshandel. Bukele mag wat mij betreft nog veel harder optreden tegen deze 'mara salvatrucha'

Zo zouden ook de drillrappers in Nederland moeten worden uitgeroeid. Ze lijken sterk op de mara salvatrucha. Zulke bendeleden verdienen leiders als Bukele of Duterte. Alle leden van drillrappers zijn laffe criminelen die via geweldadige teksten en gedrag de oorlog hebben verklaard aan de fatsoenlijke samenleving. Met hun rap zetten ze aan tot het plegen van misdrijven. 

Volledig met dat laatste eens : dat Saddam Hoessein niets maar dan ook niets te maken had met 9/11. De aanval op Irak door lidstaten van de NAVO was zeker een oorlogsmisdaad en een flagrante schending van het internationaal recht. Dat geldt ook voor de aanvallen op Syri en Afghanistan. En dat heeft militair en politiek ook nog niets opgeleverd. Ik was het wel eens met Poetin wat betreft zijn steun voor Assad.




.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Om de maffia aan te vallen moet je inderdaad gemener zijn dan de maffia.. In dat kader ben ik het ook geheel eens met de snoeiharde lijn van Nayib Bukele die de oorlog heeft verklaard aan moordende bendes (Mara Salvatrucha) in El Salvador.


Helaas is dat zo. Een rechtstaat is mooi, maar het is ook een luxe. En het is een luxe die je je misschien niet kunt veroorloven bij figuren zoals Ridouan Taghi. Maar het is een hellend vlak, dus de situatie moet het rechtvaardigen, ofwel het middel moet niet erger zijn dan de kwaal, want bij dit soort acties vallen ook onschuldige slachtoffers.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Helaas is dat zo. Een rechtstaat is mooi, maar het is ook een luxe. En het is een luxe die je je misschien niet kunt veroorloven bij figuren zoals Ridouan Taghi. Maar het is een hellend vlak, dus de situatie moet het rechtvaardigen, ofwel het middel moet niet erger zijn dan de kwaal, want bij dit soort acties vallen ook onschuldige slachtoffers.


Exact! De rechtstaat is een luxe die we ons niet langer kunnen veroorloven.

Ridouan Taghi en dat soort figuren moeten gewoon buiten de rechtstaat om definitief en onomkeerbaar uit de samenleving verwijderd worden. Dat scheelt heel veel geld en ellende. Dan hadden er veel moorden zoals die op de advocaat en andere fatsoenlijke mensen voorkomen kunnen worden. De rechstaat is m.i. niet voor dit soort mensen bedoeld. Het is zelfs zo dat de rechtstaat door het bestaan van dit soort figuren nadelig uitpakt voor fatsoenlijke burgers. De rechtstaat is eigenlijk vooral in het voordeel van mensen die totaal niets op hebben met mensenrechten. Ik bespeur ook wel een trend dat het draagvlak om hard op te treden tegen dit schorum zonder tussenkomst van rechters toeneemt. Bukele is ongekend populair in Latijns Amerika. Onder zijn bewind is het aantal moorden door bendes gehalveerd. Inmiddels is de straf die staat op het lidmaatschap van bendes als de Salvatrucha van 9 jaar naar 45 jaar gegaan. Moordenaars kunnen daar zomaar 250 jaar celstraf krijgen. Eenmaal binnen krijg je nooit meer daglicht te zien en het rantsoen is nog verder versoberd. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Maar goed, terug naar de oorlog. Wat er in Bucha en andere steden is gebeurd is ongekend. Poetin is een psychopaat en een laffe massamoordenaar. Zijn soldaten zijn vreselijk laf tegen burgers te keer gegaan. Uiteraard zullen de Oekrainers Poetin en Rusland voor een heel lange periode haten en nooit aansluiting meer willen. Wat Poetin heeft gedaan was behalve een misdaad ook buitengewoon dom. Het heeft hem niets opgeleverd dan nieuwe vijanden.

Aan de andere kant laten hun nieuwe vrienden ("familie", uitspraak Mark Rutte) hen vreselijk in de steek. Dus aansluiting bij een zo laffe organisatie als de NAVO/EU ligt ook niet voor de hand.

De EU/NAVO zijn er de oorzaak van dat Poetin zo is geradicaliseerd. En nu laat de NAVO/EU het afweten onder het smoesje :
1) de Oekraine is geen lid van de NAVO
2) het risico van militair ingrijpen is te groot

Ongelooflijk laf. Eerst werd de Oekraine n Georgi in 2008 door Jaap de Hoop Scheffer het lidmaatschap van de NAVO beloofd. Na protest van Poetin is toen een datum geschrapt. Maar het lidmaatschap was wel een keiharde belofte, evenals het EU-lidmaatschap. 
Door die gedane belofte is Poetin ongelooflijk boos geworden. De inval in en de annexatie van de Krim in 2014 was daarvan het eerste gevolg. De NAVO heeft het zover laten komen en lopen nu weg voor hun verantwoordelijkheid. Poetin kan nu ongestraft genocide plegen in Oekraine en de NAVO laat dat toe!

Ik krijg inmiddels enorm de pest aan de EU/NAVO en alle NAVO lidstaten vanwege hun laffe houding. Op 5 mei staan vertegenwoordigers van de regering weer hun theater voorstelling te spelen bij het monument op de Dam. Wat een schaamteloze schijnvertoning!
Walchelijk gewoon. Hoe durven ze daar nog hun bek open te doen over de genocide op de Joden!


.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Exact! De rechtstaat is een luxe die we ons niet langer kunnen veroorloven.


Dat wil ik niet zeggen, maar er zijn uitzonderingen, zoals bijvoorbeeld Taghi. Hem laten leven brengt grotere schade toe aan de rechtstaat dan hem om zeep helpen.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dat wil ik niet zeggen, maar er zijn uitzonderingen, zoals bijvoorbeeld Taghi. Hem laten leven brengt grotere schade toe aan de rechtstaat dan hem om zeep helpen.


Eens.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

De oorlog in de Oekraine is vooral de schuld van drie figuren:
1) George W. Bush
2) Jaap de Hoop de Scheffer
3) Vladimir Poetin



Onder leiding van de Hoop Scheffer is tussen 2004 en 2008 de NAVO uitgebreid met 9 landen. Negen! Die nieuwe NAVO lidstaten waren (sinds 2004) o.a. Bulgarije, Estland, Letland en Litouwen. Poetin vond dat de NAVO daarmee veel te dichtbij kwam en gelijk had hij.
Aan nog twee landen werd het NAVO lidmaatschap beloofd met datum :
1) Oekraine
2) Georgi

Toen Vladimir Poetin tegen De Hoop Scheffer zei "dat gaat niet gebeuren", is de datum uit te tekst geschrapt. Alleen daarom... De beloften van het NAVO lidmaatschap voor Oekrane en Georgi bleven wel overeind.

.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ongelooflijk laf. Eerst werd de Oekraine n Georgi in 2008 door Jaap de Hoop Scheffer het lidmaatschap van de NAVO beloofd. 
> Na protest van Poetin is toen een datum geschrapt. Maar het lidmaatschap was wel een keiharde belofte, evenals het EU-lidmaatschap. 
> 
> Door die gedane belofte is Poetin ongelooflijk boos geworden. De inval in en de annexatie van de Krim in 2014 was daarvan het eerste gevolg. De NAVO heeft het zover laten komen en lopen nu weg voor hun verantwoordelijkheid. Poetin kan nu ongestraft genocide plegen in Oekraine en de NAVO laat dat toe!
> 
> Ik krijg inmiddels enorm de pest aan de EU/NAVO en alle NAVO lidstaten vanwege hun laffe houding. Op 5 mei staan vertegenwoordigers van de regering weer hun theater voorstelling te spelen bij het monument op de Dam. Wat een schaamteloze schijnvertoning!
> 
> Walchelijk gewoon. Hoe durven ze daar nog hun bek open te doen over de genocide op de Joden!



Als dat kon zei hij erbij. Maar Duitsland en Frankrijk waren pertinent tegen. Aangezien er een unanieme meerderheid binnen de NATO moet zijn voor een toetreding, was het vooral die weigering die de toetreding onmogelijk maakte. Immers, op dat moment was er dat militair conflict er nog niet. Je beschuldiging aan het adres van Jaap is dan ook veel tekort door de bocht.
Poet had dat zonder een militair conflict te veroorzaken niet kunnen voorkomen, indien Duitsland en Frankrijk ermee hadden ingestemd. Kijk maar naar andere voormalige Sovjet staten die ook lid zijn geworden van de NATO. 
Kortom, lees je beter in.

Poet wil maar een ding - en dat is herstel van het oude Russische rijk - en daarom deze oorlog. "Oekrane", zei hij destijds tegen Jaap, "is geen land maar een territorium" (van Rusland, dus). 
En door dat conflict is het statutair onmogelijk voor Oekrane om lid te worden van de NATO - net zoals Georgi, Abchazi en nog een paar andere landen. 
Om Oekrane buiten de NATO te houden was die oorlog volstrekt onnodig. Maar dat wil blijkbaar nog steeds niet door die betonplaat voor je hersens doordringen.
Het is cynisch, maar juist de aanwezigheid van atoomwapens in Rusland en de NATO, maakt het mogelijk dat er toch oorlogen als deze kunnen gebeuren. Immers het risico op een atoomoorlog wil niemand riskeren. Europa toch zeker niet. En met die psychopaat en zijn kliek in Moskou al helemaal niet. Maar ook dit soort oorlogen kunnen desondanks dat toch echt heel smerig zijn.

Alweer een volkomen puberale oprisping. De ene keer gil je over een laffe NATO die niet durft in te grijpen - en een andere keer beschuldig je de NATO - blijkbaar zonder erbij na te denken waarom en hoe dat is kunnen gebeuren - ervan veel te ver oostwaarts te zijn opgeschoven. 
Make op your mind dude. Hoe kun je er ingrijpen zonder op te schuiven? Je zult dan, na er de Russen te hebben weggejaagd, zonder in een atoomoorlog terecht te komen - minstens voor een heel lange tijd voldoende zwaarbewapende NATO-troepen in Oekrane moeten stationeren om de Russen buiten de deur te houden. 
In feite schuift de NATO dan weer een heel groot stuk verder op naar het oosten - iets wat ze volgens jou, en nog enige anderen hier, die zich blijkbaar ook niet afvragen waarom al die landen er zo graag lid van werden - al veel teveel hebben gedaan.

Niks gebroken?

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> (...)
> Kortom, lees je beter in.
> 
> Alweer een volkomen puberale oprisping. 
> 
> Niks gebroken?


Dit zegt alles over jou en niets over mij.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Wat er in Bucha en andere steden is gebeurd is ongekend. (...) Zijn soldaten zijn vreselijk laf tegen burgers te keer gegaan.


Dat weten we niet, tenminste niet precies en zeker.

Algemene reden

Onze politici kunnen we niet vertrouwen. Ze verzwijgen het complete complex van oorzaken en gevolgen, om hun stoepje schoon te vegen.

_Mainstream_ media kunnen we ook niet vertrouwen, die gedragen zich precies zoals in de boekjes staat.

Specifieke redenen

1) Er zijn de afgelopen weken nieuwsberichten over oekranse burgers die een geweer krijgen en die leren molotov-cocktails te maken, en beelden van neo-nazis die omas trainen. Onze _mainstream_ media prezen hun heldenmoed! En er is ook azov-_jgend_. Dus misschien liepen de russen in Bucha wel azov-_jgend_ met kalasjnikovs of omas met molotovcoctails tegen het lijf.

2) Ruslands doel is Oekrane te denazificeren. Twee militaire commentatoren (Baud en Scot Ritter geloof ik) zeggen dat russen zich inderdaad op neo-nazis concentreren. Het willekeurig doden van burgers past daar niet bij.





> De inval in en de annexatie van de Krim in 2014 was daarvan het eerste gevolg.


Voor het beeld over de Krim:

_Bryce Green:_

*Theres a Lot More to the Crimean Annexation*

The facts above give more context to Russian actions following the coup, and ought to counter the caricature of a Russian Empire bent on expansion. From Russias point of view, a longtime adversary had successfully overthrown a neighboring government using violent far-right extremists.

The Crimean peninsula, which was part of Russia until it was transferred to the Ukrainian Soviet Republic in 1954, is home to one of two Russian naval bases with access to the Black and Mediterranean seas, one of historys most important maritime theaters. A Crimea controlled by a US-backed Ukrainian government was a major threat to Russian naval access.

The peninsula82% of whose households speak Russian, and only 2% mainly Ukrainianheld a plebiscite in March 2014 on whether or not they should join Russia, or remain under the new Ukrainian government. The Pro-Russia camp won with 95% of the vote. The UN General Assembly, led by the US, voted to ignore the referendum results on the grounds that it was contrary to Ukraines constitution. This same constitution had been set aside to oust President Yanukovych a month earlier.

All of this is dropped from Western coverage.

_Jacques Baud:_

*Crimea's struggle for independence*

_Isn't the development in Crimea also related to this?_

We forget that Crimea was independent, even before Ukraine became independent. In January 1991, while the Soviet Union still existed, Crimea held a referendum to be managed from Moscow and not from Kiev. It thus became an Autonomous Soviet Socialist Republic. Ukraine did not get its own independence referendum until six months later in August 1991. At that point, Crimea did not consider itself a part of Ukraine. But Ukraine did not accept this. Between 1991 and 2014, it was a constant struggle between the two entities. Crimea had its own constitution with its own authorities. In 1995, encouraged by the Budapest Memorandum, Ukraine overthrew the Crimean government with special forces and abrogated its constitution. But this is never mentioned, as it would shed a completely different light on the current development.

_What did the people of Crimea want?_

As a matter of fact, Crimeans considered themselves as independent. From 1995, Crimea was governed by decrees from Kiev. This was in complete contradiction with the 1991 referendum and explains why Crimea held a new referendum in 2014, after the new ultra-nationalist government came to power in Ukraine after the illegal coup. Its result was very similar to the one 30 years earlier. After the referendum, Crimea asked to join the Russian Federation. It was not Russia that conquered Crimea, it was the people who authorized their authorities to ask Russia to take them in. There was also a treaty of friendship between Russia and Ukraine in 1997, in which Ukraine guaranteed the cultural diversity of minorities in the country. When the Russian language was banned as an official language in February 2014, it was a violation of this treaty.

Beide artikelen gepost in Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen





> Ik krijg inmiddels enorm de pest aan de EU/NAVO en alle NAVO lidstaten vanwege hun laffe houding.


Hier heb ik je al een vraag over gesteld, waar je niet op in bent gegaan:




> In principe, maar wat vind je nu daadwerkelijk?
> NAVO deelname aan de oorlog mag pas aan de orde komen als laatste middel.
> En dat is het nu niet.
> Immers, Biden (VS), Stoltenberg (NAVO) en U. von der Leyen (EU) kunnen vandaag een verklaring afgeven aan Rusland:
> (...)


Attitude heeft daarop gereageerd, ga ik hierna mee verder. Dat is een interessant onderwerp.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Dat weten we niet, tenminste niet precies en zeker.
> 
> _Mainstream_ media kunnen we ook niet vertrouwen, die gedragen zich precies zoals in de boekjes staat.


Maar Revisor plempt anders een hoop mainstrean media artikelen die als gemeenschappelijke factor het westen deugt niet hebben. En dat geloof jij dan weer wel. 

En wat is het alternatief. Youtube filmpjes met anti-westerse getuigenisssn? 

Als je de bombardementen en moordpartijen in o.a. Bucha in twijfel trekt dan ben ik snel klaar. Dat heeft dan geen zin meer. Dat het westen fout is maakt niet dat je de tegenpartij maar moet wit wassen. Dus fuck ook maar alle overige media. Tenslotte is er niks en niemand te vertrouwen meer. Ik doe niet meer mee zo.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Als dat kon zei hij erbij. Maar Duitsland en Frankrijk waren pertinent tegen. Aangezien er een unanieme meerderheid binnen de NATO moet zijn voor een toetreding, was het vooral die weigering die de toetreding onmogelijk maakte. Immers, op dat moment was er dat militair conflict er nog niet. Je beschuldiging aan het adres van Jaap is dan ook veel tekort door de bocht.
> Poet had dat zonder een militair conflict te veroorzaken niet kunnen voorkomen, indien Duitsland en Frankrijk ermee hadden ingestemd. Kijk maar naar andere voormalige Sovjet staten die ook lid zijn geworden van de NATO. 
> Kortom, lees je beter in.
> 
> Poet wil maar een ding - en dat is herstel van het oude Russische rijk - en daarom deze oorlog. "Oekrane", zei hij destijds tegen Jaap, "is geen land maar een territorium" (van Rusland, dus). 
> En door dat conflict is het statutair onmogelijk voor Oekrane om lid te worden van de NATO - net zoals Georgi, Abchazi en nog een paar andere landen. 
> Om Oekrane buiten de NATO te houden was die oorlog volstrekt onnodig. Maar dat wil blijkbaar nog steeds niet door die betonplaat voor je hersens doordringen.
> Het is cynisch, maar juist de aanwezigheid van atoomwapens in Rusland en de NATO, maakt het mogelijk dat er toch oorlogen als deze kunnen gebeuren. Immers het risico op een atoomoorlog wil niemand riskeren. Europa toch zeker niet. En met die psychopaat en zijn kliek in Moskou al helemaal niet. Maar ook dit soort oorlogen kunnen desondanks dat toch echt heel smerig zijn.
> 
> ...


Ik ben politiek heel consistent anti EU en anti NAVO. En wanneer ik stel dat de NAVO nu wl zou moeten ingrijpen, is dat NIET omdat ik ineens pro NAVO zou zijn, nee dat is om de dood eenvoudige reden dat de NAVO de hoofdoorzaak is van deze oorlog. Daarom. NAVO lidstaten vielen kort geleden nog allerlerlei landen aan zonder dat die landen een NAVO-lidstaat hadden aangevallen, zoals Irak en Syri. Dat was fout. En nu is het nog meer fout dat de NAVO een oorlog heeft veroorzaakt binnen Europa, notabene aan een land wat het NAVO lidmaatschap was beloofd en nu laten ze gewoon toe hoe een volk wordt vermoord! Dan neem je als NAVO je verantwoordelijkheid niet. En daar is geen legitieme reden voor anders dan te stellen dat dit toekijken gewoon laf en beschamend is. Het is vooral dat de NAVO militair helemaal niet opgewassen is tegen een conflict met Rusland. 




.

.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Maar Revisor plempt anders een hoop mainstrean media artikelen die als gemeenschappelijke factor het westen deugt niet hebben. En dat geloof jij dan weer wel. 
> 
> En wat is het alternatief. Youtube filmpjes met anti-westerse getuigenisssn? 
> 
> Als je de bombardementen en moordpartijen in o.a. Bucha in twijfel trekt dan ben ik snel klaar. Dat heeft dan geen zin meer. Dat het westen fout is maakt niet dat je de tegenpartij maar moet wit wassen. Dus fuck ook maar alle overige media. Tenslotte is er niks en niemand te vertrouwen meer. Ik doe niet meer mee zo.


Het alternatief is de politicologen, diplomaten en militaire commentatoren, zoals Mearsheimer, Kissinger, Cohen en Baud, en media zoals _Fairness and Accuracy in Reporting_ (FAIR), Novara Media, _Media Lens_ en De Wereld Morgen.
Hun verhaal is veel uitgebreider, ze vertellen veel meer, hebben _inside information_ en hun verhaal is consistent - het klopt met elkaar.

De VS ambassadeur in Moskou William J. Burns (telegram 1 feb. 2008) en J. de Hoop Scheffer bijvoorbeeld, geven _inside information_. Dat zijn de bronnen om op af te gaan. Wat zij zeggen klopt op zijn beurt weer met de benadering van George Kennan en Brezinsky, en dat wordt vervolgens weergegeven door bijvoorbeeld Mearsheimer.

Natuurlijk doe je nog wel mee. Er komt nog een onderwerp bij:

Welke bronnen kunnen we vertrouwen en welke niet?

(Sommige bronnen hebben in zaken als deze een bewezen reputatie van onbetrouwbaarheid).

Ik laat het nu aan jou om daar wat over te schrijven.

----------


## Attitude

.



> Heb de literatuurlijst nu weer weggehaald en in de topic op nvdd gezet. 
> 
> 
> @tidude, is het eenvoudig om deze uitzending op te slaan? Het is naar mijn idee best waardevolle informatie.


Rechts muisklik op film, Save video as (mp4)

Aan het eind van 'Is Russia Changing Its Strategy' zegt _Scott Ritter_ dat zelf nadenken beter is dan naar zijn analyse te luisteren.
'The battle for Ukraine, with ex-UN weapons inspector Scott Ritter' kan misschien uit de literatuurlijst.
Toegevoegd aan de eerste plaatsing: crosslink

----------


## mrz

Als Putin nou naar mijn muziekje luistert... misschien geneest hij snel. En kan situatie weer normaler worden!

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-g...343-06-04-2022

Maarja, dat is misschien maar mijn naieve ideale werkelijkheid...!

Anywayz, keeping talking seems like a good thing!  :grote grijns:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik ben politiek heel consistent anti EU en anti NAVO. En wanneer ik stel dat de NAVO nu wl zou moeten ingrijpen, is dat NIET omdat ik ineens pro NAVO zou zijn, nee dat is om de dood eenvoudige reden dat de NAVO de hoofdoorzaak is van deze oorlog. 
> 
> Daarom. NAVO lidstaten vielen kort geleden nog allerlerlei landen aan zonder dat die landen een NAVO-lidstaat hadden aangevallen, zoals Irak en Syri. Dat was fout. 
> 
> En nu is het nog meer fout dat de NAVO een oorlog heeft veroorzaakt binnen Europa, notabene aan een land wat het NAVO lidmaatschap was beloofd en nu laten ze gewoon toe hoe een volk wordt vermoord! 
> 
> Dan neem je als NAVO je verantwoordelijkheid niet. En daar is geen legitieme reden voor anders dan te stellen dat dit toekijken gewoon laf en beschamend is. 
> 
> Het is vooral dat de NAVO militair helemaal niet opgewassen is tegen een conflict met Rusland.



Totale onzin. De NATO had en heeft nog steeds geen plannen om een oorlog tegen Rusland te beginnen. 

Die hebben we ook hier veroordeeld. 

Weer totale onzin. De NATO heeft die oorlog niet veroorzaakt, maar Poetin, die kost wat kost, weer terug wil naar een groot Russisch rijk met hem als tsaar. Daarom zal na Oekrane ook Moldavi doelwit zijn voor zijn glorieuze herenigingsplannen. Vandaar dat hij nu kost wat het kost heel zuidelijk Oekrane wil inlijven, om zo vanuit daaruit Moldavi aan te vallen.

Tja, dat zou, met die psychopaat in Moskou op een kernoorlog kunnen uitlopen. Misschien denk jij dat je daar in Chili geen last van zal hebben, maar het kan verkeren.

Mwa, dat dachten wij en Poet van het Oekraense leger ook, maar het verloopt toch niet zoals die psychopaat had gedacht.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Ontwikkelde VS biologische massavernietigingswapens in Oekrane?_

Victoria Nuland: Ukraine has "biological research facilities", worried Russia may seize them

The neocon's confession sheds critical light on the U.S. role in Ukraine, and raises vital questions about these labs that deserve answers.

Glenn Greenwald, blog 9 maart 2022


Self-anointed "fact-checkers in the U.S. corporate press have spent two weeks mocking as disinformation and a false conspiracy theory the claim that Ukraine has biological weapons labs, either alone or with U.S. support. They never presented any evidence for their ruling  how could they possibly know? and how could they prove the negative?  but nonetheless they invoked their characteristically authoritative, above-it-all tone of self-assurance and self-arrogated right to decree the truth, definitively labelling such claims false.

Claims that Ukraine currently maintains dangerous biological weapons labs came from Russia as well as China. The Chinese Foreign Ministry this month claimed: "The US has 336 labs in 30 countries under its control, including 26 in Ukraine alone. The Russian Foreign Ministry asserted that Russia obtained documents proving that Ukrainian biological laboratories located near Russian borders worked on development of components of biological weapons. Such assertions deserve the same level of skepticism as U.S. denials: namely, none of it should be believed to be true or false absent evidence. Yet U.S. fact-checkers dutifully and reflexively sided with the U.S. Government to declare such claims "disinformation and to mock them as QAnon conspiracy theories.

Unfortunately for this propaganda racket masquerading as neutral and high-minded fact-checking, the neocon official long in charge of U.S. policy in Ukraine testified on Monday before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee and strongly suggested that such claims are, at least in part, true. Yesterday afternoon, Under Secretary of State Victoria Nuland appeared before the Senate Foreign Relations Committee. Sen. Marco Rubio (R-FL), hoping to debunk growing claims that there are chemical weapons labs in Ukraine, smugly asked Nuland: Does Ukraine have chemical or biological weapons?

Rubio undoubtedly expected a flat denial by Nuland, thus providing further "proof that such speculation is dastardly Fake News emanating from the Kremlin, the CCP and QAnon. Instead, Nuland did something completely uncharacteristic for her, for neocons, and for senior U.S. foreign policy officials: for some reason, she told a version of the truth. Her answer visibly stunned Rubio, who  as soon as he realized the damage she was doing to the U.S. messaging campaign by telling the truth  interrupted her and demanded that she instead affirm that if a biological attack were to occur, everyone should be 100% sure that it was Russia who did it. Grateful for the life raft, Nuland told Rubio he was right.

But Rubio's clean-up act came too late. When asked whether Ukraine possesses chemical or biological weapons, Nuland did not deny this: at all. She instead  with palpable pen-twirling discomfort and in halting speech, a glaring contrast to her normally cocky style of speaking in obfuscatory State Department officialese  acknowledged: uh, Ukraine has, uh, biological research facilities. Any hope to depict such "facilities as benign or banal was immediately destroyed by the warning she quickly added: we are now in fact quite concerned that Russian troops, Russian forces, may be seeking to, uh, gain control of [those labs], so we are working with the Ukrainiahhhns [sic] on how they can prevent any of those research materials from falling into the hands of Russian forces should they approach  [interruption by Sen. Rubio]:




Nuland's bizarre admission that Ukraine has biological research facilities that are dangerous enough to warrant concern that they could fall into Russian hands ironically constituted more decisive evidence of the existence of such programs in Ukraine than what was offered in 2002 and 2003 to corroborate U.S. allegations about Saddam's chemical and biological programs in Iraq. An actual against-interest confession from a top U.S. official under oath is clearly more significant than Colin Powell's holding up some test tube with an unknown substance inside while he pointed to grainy satellite images that nobody could decipher.

It should go without saying that the existence of a Ukrainian biological research program does not justify an invasion by Russia, let alone an attack as comprehensive and devastating as the one unfolding: no more than the existence of a similar biological program under Saddam would have rendered the 2003 U.S. invasion of Iraq justifiable. But Nuland's confession does shed critical light on several important issues and raises vital questions that deserve answers.

Any attempt to claim that Ukraine's biological facilities are just benign and standard medical labs is negated by "]Nuland's explicitly grave concern that Russian forces may be seeking to gain control of those facilities and that the U.S. Government therefore is, right this minute, working with the Ukrainians on how they can prevent any of those research materials from falling into the hands of Russian forces. Russia has its own advanced medical labs. After all, it was one of the first countries to develop a COVID vaccine, one which Lancet, on February 1, 2021, pronounced was  safe and effective (even though U.S. officials pressured multiple countries, including Brazil, not to accept any Russian vaccine, while U.S. allies such as Australia refused for a full year to recognize the Russian COVID vaccine for purposes of its vaccine mandate). The only reason to be quite concerned about these "biological research facilities falling into Russian hands is if they contain sophisticated materials that Russian scientists have not yet developed on their own and which could be used for nefarious purposes  i.e., either advanced biological weapons or dual-use research that has the potential to be weaponized.

What is in those Ukrainian biological labs that make them so worrisome and dangerous? And has Ukraine, not exactly known for being a great power with advanced biological research, had the assistance of any other countries in developing those dangerous substances? Is American assistance confined to what Nuland described at the hearing  working with the Ukrainians on how they can prevent any of those research materials from falling into the hands of Russian forces  or did the U.S. assistance extend to the construction and development of the "biological research facilities themselves?



(...)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_Ontwikkelde VS biologische massavernietigingswapens in Oekrane?_

For all the dismissive language used over the last two weeks by self-described fact-checkers, it is confirmed that the U.S. has worked with Ukraine, as recently as last year, in the development of a bio-risk management culture; international research partnerships; and partner capacity for enhanced bio-security, bio-safety, and bio-surveillance measures. The U.S. Embassy in Ukraine publicly boasted of its collaborative work with Ukraine to consolidate and secure pathogens and toxins of security concern and to continue to ensure Ukraine can detect and report outbreaks caused by dangerous pathogens before they pose security or stability threats.

This joint US/Ukraine biological research is, of course, described by the State Department in the most unthreatening way possible. But that again prompts the question of why the U.S. would be so gravely concerned about benign and common research falling into Russian hands. It also seems very odd, to put it mildly, that Nuland chose to acknowledge and describe the "facilities" _in response to a clear, simple question from Sen. Rubio about whether Ukraine possesses chemical and biological weapons_. If these labs are merely designed to find a cure for cancer or create safety measures against pathogens, why, in Nuland's mind, would it have anything to do with a biological and chemical weapons program in Ukraine?



The indisputable reality is that  despite long-standing international conventions banning development of biological weapons  all large, powerful countries conduct research that, at the very least, has the capacity to be converted into biological weapons. The work conducted under the guise of defensive research can, and sometimes is, easily converted into the banned weapons themselves. Recall that, according to the FBI, the 2001 anthrax attacks that terrorized the nation came from a U.S. Army Research scientist, Dr. Bruce Ivins, working at the U.S. Army's infectious disease research lab in Fort Detrick, Maryland. The claim was that the Army was "merely conducting defensive research to find vaccines and other protections against weaponized anthrax, but to do so, the Army had to create highly weaponized anthrax strains, which Ivins then unleashed as a weapon.

A 2011 PBS _Frontline_ program on those anthrax attacks explained: in October 2001, Northern Arizona University microbiologist Dr. Paul Keim identified that the anthrax used in the attack letters was the Ames strain, a development he described as chilling because that particular strain was developed in U.S. government laboratories. Speaking to Frontline in 2011, Dr. Keim explained why it was so alarming to discover that the U.S. Army had been cultivating such highly lethal and dangerous strains in its lab, on U.S. soil:



This lesson about the severe dangers of so-called dual-use research into biological weapons was re-learned over the last two years as a result of the COVID pandemic. While the origins of that virus have not yet been proven with dispositive evidence (though remember, fact-checkers declared early on that it was definitively established that it came from species-jumping and that any suggestion of a lab leak was a conspiracy theory, only for the Biden White House in mid-2021 to admit they did not know the origins and ordered an investigation to determine whether it came from a lab leak), what is certain is that the Wuhan Institute of Virology was manipulating various coronavirus strains to make them more contagious and lethal. The justification was that doing so is necessary to study how vaccines could be developed, but regardless of intent, cultivating dangerous biological strains has the capacity to kill huge numbers of people. All of this illustrates that research that is classified as "defensive can easily be converted, deliberately or otherwise, into extremely destructive biological weapons.



At the very least, Nuland's surprising revelation reveals, yet again, just how heavily involved the U.S. Government is and for years has been in Ukraine, on the part of Russia's border which U.S. officials and scholars from across the spectrum have spent decades warning is the most sensitive and vulnerable for Moscow. It was Nuland herself, while working for Hillary Clinton and John Kerry's State Department under President Obama, who was heavily involved in what some call the 2014 revolution and others call the coup that resulted in a change of government in Ukraine from a Moscow-friendly regime to one far more favorable to the EU and the West. All of this took place as the Ukrainian energy company Burisma paid $50,000 per month not to the son of a Ukrainian official but to Joe Biden's son, Hunter: a reflection of who wielded real power inside Ukraine.



Nuland not only worked for both the Obama and Biden State Departments to run Ukraine policy (and, in many ways, Ukraine itself), but she also was Vice President Dick Cheney's deputy national security adviser and then President Bush's Ambassador to NATO. She comes from one of America's most prestigious neocon royal families; her husband, Robert Kagan, was a co-founder of the notorious neocon war-mongering group Project for the New American Century, which advocated regime change in Iraq long before 9/11. It was Kagan, along with liberal icon Bill Kristol, who (next to current editor-in-chief of _The Atlantic_ Jeffrey Goldberg), was most responsible for the lie that Saddam was working hand-in-hand with Al Qaeda, a lie that played a key role in convincing Americans to believe that Saddam was personally involved in the planning of 9/11.

That a neocon like Nuland is admired and empowered regardless of the outcome of elections illustrates how unified and in lockstep the establishment wings of both parties are when it comes to questions of war, militarism and foreign policy. Indeed, Nuland's husband, Robert Kagan, was signaling that neocons would likely support Hillary Clinton for president  doing so in 2014, long before anyone imagined Trump as her opponent  based on the recognition that the Democratic Party was now more hospitable to neocon ideology than the GOP, where Ron Paul and then Trump's neo-isolationism was growing.

You can vote against neocons all you want, but they never go away. The fact that a member of one of the most powerful neocon families in the U.S. has been running Ukraine policy for the U.S. for years  having gone from Dick Cheney to Hillary Clinton and Obama and now to Biden  underscores how little dissent there is in Washington on such questions. It is Nuland's extensive experience in wielding power in Washington that makes her confession yesterday so startling: it is the sort of thing people like her lie about and conceal, not admit. But now that she did admit it, it is crucial that this revelation not be buried and forgotten.

----------


## Oiseau

Een smerig oorlog en beide vechtende partijen kennen geen oorlogsrecht laat staan genade.
Een mga drama voor de gewone Ukrainers maar Europa zal explosieve hoofdzorgen krijgen van ukrainers die genadeloos de Russen rauw lusten.. 
Poetin is zeker een Schurk maar ergens schuilt zijn ware inschatting.. 

https://amp-theguardian-com.cdn.ampp...isoners-of-war

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Nieuwe leden voor Navo 

Bron : *trouw* - 30 maart 2004 


Jaap de Hoop Scheffer en Colin Powell, 10 november 2004 

*WASHINGTON* - De Navo is gisteren in Washington formeel uitgebreid met zeven nieuwe leden. De regeringsleiders van Bulgarije, Estland, Litouwen, Letland, Roemeni, Slowakije en Sloveni zetten tijdens een ceremonie in het Witte Huis hun handtekening onder het oprichtingsverdrag uit 1949.

De Amerikaanse gastheren toonden zich zeer verheugd over de toetreding van de nieuwe leden. Minister van buitenlandse zaken Colin Powell noemde de uitbreiding 'een historische stap', en heette de zeven nieuwe leden welkom in ,,de succesvolste militaire alliantie uit de geschiedenis”. Volgens Powell zullen de nieuwe leden bijdragen aan de missie van de Navo om 'de zucht naar vrijheid' te steunen van mensen overal ter wereld. 

Met de toetreding van de zeven lidstaten telt het Atlantisch bondgenootschap nu 26 leden. In totaal leveren de nieuwkomers ongeveer 175 000 militairen. Met uitzondering van Roemeni en Bulgarije treden de nieuwe Navoleden per 1 mei ook toe tot de Europese Unie. 

Secretaris-generaal van de Navo Jaap de Hoop Scheffer, gisteren ook aanwezig, meldde voorafgaand aan de ceremonie dat gevechtsvliegtuigen van het militaire bondgenootschap sinds gisteren al in het luchtruim van de Baltische staten zijn. Estland, Letland en Litouwen hebben zelf nauwelijks vliegtuigen en hadden de Navo gevraagd het luchtruim te bewaken. Rusland is vorige week al op de hoogte gesteld van de nieuwe Navo-'luchtpolitie', maar dat neemt niet weg dat Moskou zich nog steeds ernstige zorgen maakt over dergelijke vluchten in de eigen achtertuin. 

De Russen zien ook met lede ogen aan dat de Amerikanen wellichtbases in Roemeni en Bulgarije gaan gebruiken als uitvalsbasis richting het Midden-Oosten. Het hoofd van de commissie voor internationale betrekkingen van het Russische parlement noemde het karakter van de uitbreiding 'onvriendelijk'. Als de Navo besluit aanzienlijke bases in te richten nabij de Russische grens ,,kunnen we niet uitsluiten dat Rusland corresponderende actie onderneemt”, aldus Konstantin Kosachyov. De Navo heeft Rusland verzekerd dat de uitbreiding niet tegen Moskou is gericht. De Hoop Scheffer zal dat in april in Moskou nog eens toelichten. In het hoofdkwartier van de Navo in Brussel is aanstaande vrijdag k een officile bijeenkomst belegd met de nieuwe lidstaten. De zeven nieuwelingen worden dan door de oude leden met groot ceremonieel verwelkomd binnen de Navo-gelederen. Die dag zal er in Bulgarije zelfs een vrije dag zijn. Het plan om het volk gratis bier en wijn aan te bieden in glazen met het Navo-embleem, werd op verzoek van de Atlantische organisatie echter geschrapt. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Medvedev objects to "endless" NATO expansion 

Bron : *reuters* 25 februari 2010 


Dmitry Medvedev and Vladimir Putin


*MOSCOW (Reuters)* - Russia's new military doctrine does not identify NATO as its major threat but Moscow is disturbed by the alliance's "endless enlargement", President Dmitry Medvedev said in an interview published on Thursday. 

Russia has made future NATO membership for Ukraine and Georgia, two former Soviet republics, a 'red line' in its relations with the West. It said in the new doctrine, published on February 5, that one of the "main external threats of war" came from the alliance's eastward expansion to Russia's borders. 

"NATO is not seen as the main military threat (to Russia) in the military doctrine," Medvedev said in an interview with French weekly magazine Paris Match. 




> *"The issue is that NATO's endless enlargement, by absorbing countries that were once part of the Soviet Union, or who are our immediate neighbors, is of course creating problems because NATO is after all, a military bloc,"* 
> 
> President Dmitry Medvedev



Medvedev, who will travel to Paris next month, warned that Russia would not remain indifferent if NATO continued to expand and reconfigure missiles near its borders, according to a transcript published in Russian on the Kremlin .ru website. 

"This can't but disturb us," Medvedev said, adding that it did not mean Russia was returning to the thinking of the Cold War, when NATO was the Soviet Union's biggest foe. 

Eighteen months after Russia's brief war with pro-Western Georgia, Moscow's relations with the alliance remain tense. NATO members have shown little enthusiasm for Medvedev's call to create a new, umbrella European security treaty. 

Medvedev confirmed Moscow's interest in buying advanced warships from NATO members such as France, when asked if he was planning to negotiate the purchase of a Mistral-class helicopter carrier during his visit to Paris. 

Paris has said it is ready to sell a Mistral warship to Moscow, despite the concerns of Georgia and the Baltic states, which split from the Soviet Union in 1991 and joined NATO and the European Union in 2004. The potential sale is expected to come up when Medvedev meets French President Nicolas Sarkozy. 

French Defense Minister Herve Morin on Thursday defended the plan, saying Russia should not be looked at as if it were the Soviet Union. "Russia has changed and we have to change the way we look at Russia," Morin told a news briefing. 

Sarkozy sent his European affairs minister, Pierre Lellouche, to Lithuania, Latvia and Estonia this week to calm their nerves over any Mistral deal. Lithuania said on Wednesday Lellouche had given assurances that if it went ahead, the ship would be stripped of military technology. 

The Mistral is marketed by French naval firm DCNS and estimated to cost 300-500 million euros ($404.3 million to $673.8 million). It is able to carry helicopters, troops, armored vehicles and tanks. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Rusland tegen NAVO-oefening in Georgi 

Bron : *trouw* - 16 april 2009 

*MOSKOU (ANP)* - Rusland heeft de NAVO gevraagd de geplande militaire oefeningen in Georgi af te zeggen of te verplaatsen. ,,Dit is absurd en een provocatie'', aldus de Russische NAVO-afgevaardigde, Dmitri Rogozin, donderdag. 

Het militaire hoofdkwartier van het bondgenootschap in Mons (Bergen) liet woensdag weten dat 1300 militairen uit negentien landen vanaf 6 mei een stafoefening houden en in de tweede helft van mei nog een veldoefening. 

Bij de eerste wordt geoefend samen te werken met strijdkrachten van niet-NAVO-landen en bij de tweede oefening wordt gekeken naar de gezamenlijke inzet op de grond bij een fictieve vredesmissie. 

*Verenigde Staten* 

Aan deze militaire manoeuvres in de Kaukasische republiek doen landen mee die geen lid van de NAVO zijn, zoals Armeni, Azerbeidzjan, Kazachstan, Moldavi, en de Verenigde Arabische Emiraten. Vooraanstaande NAVO-deelnemers zijn de VS en Groot-Brittanni. Duitsland, Frankrijk en Itali zijn in elk geval niet van de partij. 

Het plan voor deze manoeuvres dateert volgens de NAVO al van voor de Georgisch-Russische oorlog van augustus 2008. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Omstreden Navo-oefening in Georgi begonnen 

Bron : *trouw* - 7 mei 2009 

*tbilisi*  De Navo is gisteren begonnen met controversile oefeningen in de voormalige Sovjetstaat Georgi. Dat heeft het Georgische ministerie van Defensie laten weten. Alles loopt volgens plan. De meeste deelnemers zijn gearriveerd, aldus een woordvoerder. Ruim 1100 militairen uit dertien staten houden eerst staf-oefeningen. Later wordt geoefend op een militair terrein bij de hoofdstad Tbilisi. Rusland is zeer ontstemd en zegde een bijeenkomst met de Navo, die over enkele weken plaats zou vinden, af. Georgi verdenkt Moskou van het beramen van een staatsgreep. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
NAVO start grote oefening in Georgi, ergernis in Rusland 

Bron : *NOS* - 7 september 2020 

 

In Georgi is de NAVO begonnen aan een grootschalige militaire oefening. Aan de oefening van elf dagen doen zo'n 2800 militairen mee uit onder meer de Verenigde Staten, het Verenigd Koninkrijk en Georgi. Nederland doet niet mee. 

Vanuit Rusland is met ergernis gereageerd op de oefening in het buurland. Zo is het Russische ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken het oneens met de lezing van Georgi dat de oefening bijdraagt aan de stabiliteit in de regio. 

Georgi wil tot ongenoegen van Moskou al langer volwaardig lid worden van de NAVO. 

*Inval in Georgi* 

De relatie tussen Georgi en Rusland is nog altijd slecht, iets meer dan twaalf jaar na de korte oorlog in Georgi. Rusland viel toen het land binnen, nadat het Georgische leger de afvallige regio Zuid-Osseti binnen was getrokken. 

Het was de eerste keer dat Rusland in het buitenland oorlog voerde onder de feitelijke leiding van Poetin, die toen geen president maar premier was. 

Na de oorlog scheidden Zuid-Osseti en ook de regio Abchazi zich met steun van Rusland af van Georgi. Het overgrote deel van de internationale gemeenschap ziet de gebieden nog steeds als Georgisch.

.

----------


## Thermopylae

Wel duidelijk waarom dat voor Rusland een probleem is.
Poetin en zijn kliek proberen stukje voor stukje voormalige Sovjet landen weer met geweld bij Rusland te voegen.
En tja, als zij Navolid zijn krijgen zij direct al die landen als tegenstander.
Dat vinden zij natuurlijk niet leuk.
Daarom wilden zij ook niet dat Oekraine Navolid werd.
Kunnen zij daar lekker burgers doden, steden in puin schieten.

----------


## Olive Yao

@ Rob, naast de oude artikelen over de NAVO is een recente toespraak van Zelenski van belang, waarin hij zegt dat de NAVO Oekrane voor de gek gehouden heeft. Die moeten we sowieso opzoeken en posten.

Deze redevoering brengt critici van de VS er nu toe, om de opstelling van de VS te omschrijven als: 

"We will fight Russia to the last Ukranian". 

Zo omschrijft de ex-hooggeplaatste diplomaat Chas Freeman het.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> @ Rob, naast de oude artikelen over de NAVO is een recente toespraak van Zelenski van belang, waarin hij zegt dat de NAVO Oekrane voor de gek gehouden heeft. Die moeten we sowieso opzoeken en posten.
> 
> Deze redevoering brengt critici van de VS er nu toe, om de opstelling van de VS te omschrijven als: 
> 
> "We will fight Russia to the last Ukranian". 
> 
> Zo omschrijft de ex-hooggeplaatste diplomaat Chas Freeman het.


@Olive: gezocht naar recente uitspraken over NAVO van Zelensky. Hij heeft veel gezegd, maar nog niet gevonden waar jij naar vroeg. Ga nog wel uitgebreid verder zoeken.

"_NAVO heeft Oekrane voor de gek gehouden_". Dat ben ik met Zelensky eens. Er is van alles beloofd en er is niets waar gemaakt. Oekrane is gn lid van de NAVO geworden en is door toedoen van de NAVO in een oorlog met Rusland geraakt. Poetin is door de NAVO dusdanig vernederd en uitgedaagd, dat een oorlog daarvan het directe gevolg is. En Jaap de Hoop Scheffer zegt dat ook gewoon in heldere taal in de video van nieuwsuur.

Het kan niet genoeg herhaald worden dat Jaap de Hoop Scheffer en George W. Bush met het getreiter aan het adres van Poetin de hoofdrolspelers zijn van dit conflict.




.

----------


## Revisor

...

In maart 1991 riep de Amerikaanse president Bush de Iraakse bevolking op tegen Saddam Hoessein in opstand te komen. Toen de Koerden en de sjieten aan die oproep daadwerkelijk gehoor gaven, bleef Amerikaanse hulp uit. Saddam sloeg de opstand met zijn nog geheel intacte Republikeinse Garde keihard neer. Twee miljoen Koerden vluchtten naar Turkije en Iran.

...

https://www.blikopdewereld.nl/geschi...denis-van-irak

----------


## Thermopylae

Ik begrijp volkomen dat Zelensky alles probeert om steun te verkrijgen tegen de Russen.
Maar zijn verwijten zijn ten onrechte.

Zo ook zijn verhaal dat Oekraine ook voor Europa vecht omdat andere landen zullen volgen.
Onzin.
Het barst in de wereld van de rotzakken. Dictatuurstaten die steeds weer ellende veroorzaken.
Wel erg makkelijk om te doen als of westerse landen alles maar moeten oplossen.
Alsof; iedereen bij de Navo en geen oorlog meer!

Oekraine wordt al jaren geholpen. Met militaire trainers uit westelijke landen, wapensystemen leveren.
Zoals ook een belangrijke reden van het hardnekkig verzet van Oekraine mogelijk is - naast heldhaftig verzet! - leveringen van anti tankwapens, stingers enz.
Maar ook zoveel info van de superieure Amerikaanse inlichtingen diensten met hun talloze satelieten die de Russische verplaatsingen in de gaten houden.
Ook de vele westerse prive figuren die met hacken zorgen dat het Russische comminucatiesysteem nog steeds platlegt!
Ook worden vanuit Tjechie, oude tanks naar Oekraners gestuurd. De EU betaald!

----------


## Revisor

Foto: WORT News/CC BY-SA 2:0

Open brief - Richard Falk, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Wereldleiders spelen Armageddon Roulette over de hoofden van de Oekraeners

*Richard Falk, hoogleraar em. internationaal recht aan de Princeton University en auteur/co-auteur van 40 boeken over international recht, was VN-Speciaal Rapporteur over de Mensenrechten in Bezet Palestina (2008-2014). De 'traditionele oorlog' van Rusland tegen Oekrane verbergt een 'geopolitieke oorlog' tussen de VS en Rusland, die veel gevaarlijker en meer vernietigend is dan die eerste oorlog. "Onze wereldleiders spelen Armageddon Roulette".

dinsdag 19 april 2022 16:03 

Dat er ogenschijnlijk door de Russen gruweldaden zijn begaan in Oekrane, staat buiten kijf. In een perfecte wereld zouden de daders aansprakelijk gesteld worden, maar onze wereld is verre van perfect als het gaat over aansprakelijkheid voor internationale misdaden.

Toen het Internationaal Strafhof in 2020 de vermeende misdaden van Isral in bezet Palestina ging onderzoeken, bestempelde de Isralische premier dat meteen als “zuiver antisemitisme”.

Waarom juist Oekrane? Ongetwijfeld ligt een deel van de verklaring in het feit dat de Oekraense slachtoffers witte Europeanen zijn en het Westen de mainstream media mobiliseerde om president Zelensky wereldwijd een prominente plaats toe te bedelen.
Ook toen het Hof onderzoek wou doen naar Amerikaanse misdaden in Afghanistan, werd de beslissing ongeldig verklaard, omdat de VS het Statuut van Rome (d.i. het oprichtingsverdrag van het Internationaal Strafhof) niet heeft getekend of geratificeerd.

President Trump ging zelfs over tot persoonlijke sancties tegen de openbare aanklager, wellicht omdat hij het waagde de VS op die manier uit te dagen, ook al handelde hij in overeenstemming met zijn professionele functie en met respect voor de regels van de rechtspraktijk.

Richard Falk. Foto: pressenza.com/CC BY-SA 4:0

Wanneer zich dus enerzijds flagrante misdaden voordoen en anderzijds er sprake is van zuivere geopolitieke hypocrisie, ontstaat een typisch liberaal dilemma. Was het na de Tweede Wereldoorlog wenselijk om de nog in leven zijnde Duitse en Japanse politieke en militaire leiders te vervolgen, als je het afweegt tegen de “wettelijke” prijs van het door de vingers zien van hun misdaden. Er was immers geen instelling voorhanden die atoombommen op Japanse steden of strategische bombardementen op burgerdoelwitten in Duitsland en Japan kon onderzoeken.

Ik ben niet zeker wat beter is: een internationale wetgeving uitwerken of de beperkingen van de bestaande wetgeving doen respecteren. De essentie van wetgeving is dat gelijken ook gelijk behandeld worden, maar onze wereldorde steekt zo niet in elkaar. Er is zoals gezegd enerzijds de “overwinnaarsrechtspraak” die de verslagen leiders dwingt rekenschap af te leggen, en anderzijds de totale afwezigheid van aansprakelijkheid voor de misdaden van de geopolitieke winnaars.

Bovendien is het VN-Handvest zodanig opgesteld dat geopolitieke straffeloosheid grondwettelijke status verwierf door de overwinnaars van de Tweede Wereldoorlog een onvoorwaardelijk vetorecht toe te kennen, Rusland incluis. In die zin ruimt liberalisme baan voor geopolitiek realisme. De eenzijdige oplegging van wettelijkheid triomfeert dan in de naeve hoop dat de zaken in de toekomst anders zullen verlopen.

“Waarom juist Oekrane?” Sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog hebben zich nog meer afschuwelijke gebeurtenissen voorgedaan, onder andere in Syri, Jemen, Afghanistan, Myanmar en Palestina. In elk van deze gevallen is nooit sprake geweest van strafrechtelijke vervolging of sancties.
Uit de post-Neurenbergverslagen blijkt nochtans dat voor geopolitieke actoren de beperkingen om ten oorlog te trekken veeleer een beslissing blijven die ze mogen nemen naar eigen goeddunken (wat Amerikaanse liberalen ‘keuzeoorlogen’ noemden in het debat over het al dan niet lanceren van een aanval op Irak in 2003 om Saddam Hoessein uit het zadel te lichten en vervolgens Irak te bezetten) in plaats van een verplichting.

Bij aansprakelijkheid geldt nog altijd het principe van twee maten, twee gewichten, wat blijkt uit de terechtstelling van Saddam Hoessein voor oorlogsmisdaden na een agressieoorlog tegen Irak.
*
Waarom juist Oekrane?*

Nog een hangende vraag is “Waarom juist Oekrane?”. Sinds het einde van de Koude Oorlog in het begin van de jaren 1990 hebben zich nog afschuwelijke gebeurtenissen voorgedaan, onder andere in Syri, Jemen, Afghanistan, Myanmar en Palestina. In elk van deze gevallen is nooit sprake geweest van strafrechtelijke vervolging en sancties.

Ongetwijfeld ligt een deel van de verklaring in het feit dat de Oekraense slachtoffers witte Europeanen zijn en het Westen de mainstream media mobiliseerde om president Zelensky wereldwijd een prominente plaats toe te bedelen. De Oekraense leider kreeg ongeziene toegang tot de invloedrijkste cenakels van de wereldopinie.

Bombardementen op burgerwoningen in Gaza. Foto: Osps7/CC BY-SA 4:0

Niet dat de empathie met Oekrane of de steun voor de nationale weerstand van Zelensky misplaatst is, maar het lijkt er wel op dat beide georkestreerd zijn in tegenstelling tot de totale afwezigheid van empathie en steun in even wanhopige situaties in andere landen, waardoor er achterdocht rijst en mogelijk andere, meer duistere beweegredenen worden vermoed.

Er is reden tot bezorgdheid, want die uitvergrote belangstelling is voor de westerse NAVO het belangrijkste instrument geweest om van de oorlog in Oekrane meer te maken dan alleen maar Oekrane.

Bombardementen op burgerwoningen in Kiev. Foto: State Emergency of Ukraine/CC BY-SA 4:0

Voor het grotere plaatje moeten we oog hebben voor de twee niveaus: een traditionele oorlog tussen de invasietroepen van Rusland en het verzet van Oekrane, gekoppeld aan een geopolitieke oorlog tussen de VS en Rusland.

En net de voortzetting van die tweede oorlog vormt een veel groter gevaar voor de wereldvrede, een gevaar dat in grote mate wordt weggemoffeld of voorgesteld als niet meer dan een facet van de confrontatie tussen Rusland en Oekrane.

Als de tweezijdige beoordeling van deze oorlog met inachtneming van de verschillende actoren en hun verschillende prioriteiten correct is, dan is de VS net zo goed de agressor in de geopolitieke oorlog als Rusland in de traditionele oorlog.
In die geopolitieke oorlog blijft president Biden stelselmatig de militaire kaart trekken en op confrontatie aansturen: hij schildert Poetin af als de baarlijke duivel, maar verwaarloost tegelijk de diplomatie als mogelijke weg om een einde te maken aan het moorden en de gruwelijkheden.

Hij blijft de oorlog op het terrein aanwakkeren, omdat er voor de Amerikaanse “grand strategy” veel meer op het spel staat.[1]

Als die tweezijdige beoordeling van de oorlog met inachtneming van de verschillende actoren met hun verschillende prioriteiten correct is, dan is de VS net zo goed de agressor in de geopolitieke oorlog als Rusland in de traditionele oorlog.

Tot dusver neemt de geopolitieke oorlog de vorm aan van ideologische agressie, geruggensteund door wapenleveringen en sancties die Rusland zoveel mogelijk moeten verzwakken. Poetin van zijn kant dreigt met tegenmaatregelen, onder andere met de waarschuwing dat hij onder bepaalde voorwaarden bereid is kernwapens in te zetten.

Het VN-Handvest is zo opgesteld dat geopolitieke straffeloosheid grondwettelijke status verwierf door de overwinnaars van de Tweede Wereldoorlog een onvoorwaardelijk vetorecht toe te kennen, Rusland incluis.
In de huidige context van een in de hoek gedreven autocratische leider, is die normalisering van het nucleaire gevaar op zich al een gevaarlijke evolutie. De Amerikanen mogen dan nog beducht zijn voor een mogelijke escalatie van het gevaar en zich weerhouden van directe militaire betrokkenheid aan de zijde van Oekrane, ze zijn hoegenaamd niet gehaast om een einde te maken aan de gevechten.

Blijkbaar geloven ze dat de Russen nu al de gevolgen van hun grove onderschatting van de Oekraense wilskracht en verzetscapaciteit aan den lijve ondervinden en ze zullen moeten toegeven dat hun, bij een voortzetting van de oorlog, een vernederende nederlaag te wachten staat, met als strategisch voordeel voor de VS dat China in de toekomst twee keer zal nadenken voor het de kant van Rusland kiest.

De wereldleiders spelen Armageddon Roulette zonder oog voor het welzijn en de overleving van de menselijke soort, een roekeloos spel dat begon op de dag dat de eerste atoombom werd gedropt op Hiroshima, meer dan 75 jaar geleden.

De westerse architecten van die geopolitieke oorlog met Rusland lijken winst en verlies vanuit militair oogpunt te beoordelen en onverschillig te zijn voor de vernietigende economische overloopeffecten, vooral op het vlak van voedselveiligheid in de al extreem moeilijke omstandigheden in het Midden Oosten, Afrika en Centraal-Azi. Volgens Amerikaans econoom Fred Bergston is ook de algemene stabiliteit van de wereldeconomie in gevaar tenzij de VS en China zich realiseren dat ze alleen een diepe, dure en langdurige crisis van de wereldeconomie kunnen voorkomen door de handen in elkaar te slaan.

Deze geopolitieke oorlog leidt ook de aandacht af van de dringende en noodzakelijke actie tegen de opwarming van de aarde, zeker nu de klimaatdeskundigen ons op basis van de recentste vaststellingen waarschuwen dat het op dat vlak verder bergaf gaat. Ook andere kwesties zoals migratie, biodiversiteit, armoede en apartheid verdwijnen erdoor naar de achtergrond.

Ondertussen blijven de wereldleiders Armageddon Roulette spelen zonder oog te hebben voor het welzijn en de overleving van de soorten. Een roekeloos spel dat begon op de dag dat de atoombom werd gedropt op Hiroshima, meer dan 75 jaar geleden.

De vraag “waarom juist Oekrane?” moet beantwoord worden. Als de geopolitieke oorlog buiten beschouwing wordt gelaten, is de standaardoplossing van omgekeerd racisme, morele hypocrisie en westerse controle van het discours niet verkeerd, maar wel heel erg onvolledig. Want hoewel die geopolitieke oorlog niet rechtstreeks verantwoordelijk is voor de ellende in Oekrane, vanuit een globaler perspectief is hij nog gevaarlijker en vernietigender dan die afschuwelijke traditionele oorlog.

Why Ukraine? werd vertaald door Marina Mommerency

*Note:*

[1] Grand Strategy is de strategie die de doelstellingen van een staat op lange termijn vastlegt en bepaalt hoe de gestelde doelen te bereiken met alle beschikbare machtsmiddelen, militaire, diplomatieke, economische en andere.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...e-oekraieners/

----------


## Revisor

Jacques Baud (l). Screenshot YouTube Radio SudInfo

Analyse - Jacques Baud, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Voormalig NAVO-expert noemt Westen medeplichtig aan oorlog in Oekrane (1)

*Jacques Baud (1955) is voormalig kolonel van het Zwitsers leger, expert inlichtingen en terrorismebestrijding met missies naar Mali en Afghanistan, Congo en Soedan. Zijn laatste functie was diensthoofd Proliferatie Lichte Wapens en Antipersoonsmijnen bij de NAVO te Brussel. Volgens hem draagt de NAVO een zware verantwoordelijkheid voor de escalatie naar de huidige oorlog. Uit zijn analyse blijkt dat context en geschiedenis wl belangrijk is om de situatie te begrijpen, precies dat wat de media verwaarlozen.

maandag 25 april 2022 10:23 
Volgens Jacques Baud heeft het Westen het conflict in de regio Donbass in het zuidoosten van Oekrane altijd door een eigen bril en in eigen voordeel bekeken en geanalyseerd. Toen het Oekraense leger vanaf 2018, na vier jaar oorlog in de Donbass, in de problemen raakte, heeft het Westen dat uit de nood geholpen door extreemrechtse milities te financieren, zo stelt hij.

Jacques Baud is allesbehalve een linkse activist. Hij werkte bij de NAVO in Brussel en volgde vanuit zijn functie de crisis in Oekrane vanaf 2014. Hij schreef verschillende boeken over inlichtingen, oorlog en terrorisme. In dit artikel  het eerste in een reeks van drie  geeft hij zijn eigen interpretatie van de oorzaken voor de escalatie naar de huidige oorlog. Zonder de medeverantwoordelijkheid van Rusland te negeren, wijst hij op de cruciale rol die de NAVO heeft gespeeld in de escalatie naar de huidige toestand.

Ik heb me vele jaren ingezet voor de vrede, van Mali tot Afghanistan, en mijn leven ervoor geriskeerd. Het is dus zeker niet mijn bedoeling om oorlog goed te praten, ik wil wel begrijpen hoe het zover is kunnen komen.

Map van de bufferzones afgesproken in de Minsk-akkoorden rond de Donbass. Map: Goran tek-en/CC BY-SA 4:0

Ik stel vast dat de experten op tv de situatie analyseren op basis van dubieuze informatie  meestal hypothesen die als feiten worden voorgesteld  en dat we er daarmee niet in slagen te begrijpen wat er gebeurt. Zo ontstaat paniek.

Het probleem is niet zozeer te weten wie gelijk heeft in dit conflict, wel om kritisch te onderzoeken hoe leiders hun beslissingen nemen.
Laten we daarom proberen te onderzoeken hoe dit conflict is ontstaan. Het begint met degenen die het de afgelopen acht jaar voortdurend hadden over separatisten of voorstanders van onafhankelijkheid  in de Donbass. Dit klopt niet.

De referenda die de twee zelfverklaarde republieken Donetsk en Lugansk in mei 2014 hebben gehouden, gingen niet over onafhankelijkheid (*независимость*), zoals sommige journalisten beweren, maar referenda over zelfbeschikking of autonomie (*самостоятельность*).

Bovendien suggereert het gebruik van de benaming pro-Russisch dat Rusland een partij was in het conflict, wat niet het geval was. De term Russischtaligen zou eerlijker zijn geweest. Meer nog, deze referenda werden gehouden tegen het advies van Russisch president Vladimir Poetin in.

Deze republieken wilden zich niet afscheiden van Oekrane, maar vroegen een statuut met een zekere autonomie, die hen het gebruik van de Russische taal als officile taal garandeerde.
De eerste wet die de nieuwe regering  die was ontstaan uit de omverwerping van president Janoekovitsj  uitvaardigde, was de afschaffing, op 23 februari 2014, van de wet Kivalov-Kolesnitsjenko van 2012 die van het Russisch een officile taal had gemaakt. Dit is een beetje alsof in Zwitserland putschisten zouden beslissen dat Frans en Italiaans niet langer officile talen zouden zijn in hun land.

Oekrane is dichterbij dan we denken. Lichtgroen: de Krim en de Donbass. Map: Vitaliyf261/CC BY SA 4:0

Deze nieuwe wet zorgde voor een storm van protest onder de Russischtalige bevolking, waarop het regime reageerde met harde repressie tegen de Russischtalige regios Odessa, Dnjepropetrovsk, Charkov, Lugansk en Donetsk.

Die repressie begon in februari 2014 en leidde tot een militarisering van de situatie en tot enkele slachtpartijen, vooral in Odessa en Marioepol. Aan het einde van de zomer van 2014 hielden alleen de zelfverklaarde republieken Donetsk en Lugansk nog stand.

In deze fase voerde de generale staf van het Oekraense leger strijd op een starre dogmatische manier  vanuit een doctrinaire benadering van militaire operaties  en slaagde er niet in de overhand te krijgen.

Uit onderzoek van het verloop van de gevechten in 2014-2016 in de Donbass blijkt dat het Oekraense opperbevel systematisch en mechanisch dezelfde operatieschemas toepaste.

De door de autonomen gevoerde verzetsoorlog leek echter sterk op wat wij in de Sahel hebben gezien: zeer mobiele operaties met lichte wapens. Met een flexibelere en minder doctrinaire aanpak slaagden de rebellen er in de inertie van de Oekraense troepen uit te buiten en hen meermaals in de val te lokken.

In 2014 was ik bij de NAVO nog verantwoordelijk voor de bestrijding van de verspreiding van handvuurwapens. We probeerden Russische wapenleveringen aan de rebellen op te sporen om te zien of Moskou bij dat conflict betrokken was.

De informatie die we toen ontvingen was bijna volledig afkomstig van Poolse inlichtingendiensten en kwam niet overeen niet met de informatie van de OVSE  ondanks vrij zware beschuldigingen waren er geen leveringen van wapens en militair materieel uit Rusland vastgesteld.

Heeft de geschiedenis je niets geleerd?. Foto: Emmelien Lievens/Vrede vzw

De rebellen geraakten aan hun wapens dankzij Russischtalige Oekraense eenheden die naar hen overliepen. Omdat de Oekraense legerleiding dezelfde fouten bleef maken, deden tank-, artillerie- en luchtafweerbataljons de gelederen van het verzet groeien. Dit is wat de Oekraense regering ertoe aanzette om met de Minsk-akkoorden in te stemmen.

De akkoorden van Minsk 1 (september 2014) en Minsk 2 (februari 2015) voorzagen niet in de afscheiding of onafhankelijkheid van de deelrepublieken, maar in hun autonomie binnen het kader van Oekrane.
Net na de ondertekening van de Minsk 1-overeenkomsten lanceerde de Oekraense president Petro Poroshenko echter een massale antiterroristische operatie (ATO/*Антитерористична операція*) tegen de Donbass. Bis repetita placent: (wat men graag doet, doet men opnieuw) op basis van slechte adviezen van NAVO-officieren leden het Oekraense leger opnieuw een verpletterende nederlaag in de stad Debaltsevo, waardoor ze andermaal gedwongen werden deel te nemen aan de onderhandelingen die leidden tot de Minsk 2-akkoorden.

Het is hier essentieel eraan te herinneren dat de overeenkomsten van Minsk 1 (september 2014) en Minsk 2 (februari 2015) niet voorzagen in de scheiding of de onafhankelijkheid van de republieken, maar in hun autonomie binnen het kader van Oekrane.

Wie deze overeenkomsten heeft gelezen (en er zijn er zeer, zeer, zeer weinig die dat echt hebben gedaan) zullen bemerken dat in alle documenten staat dat over het statuut van de deelrepublieken onderhandeld zou worden tussen Kiev en de vertegenwoordigers van de deelrepublieken, omdat iedereen een intern-Oekraense oplossing wilde.

Dat is de reden waarom Rusland sinds 2014 systematisch de uitvoering van deze akkoorden eist en waarom het weigerde partij te zijn bij de onderhandelingen: voor Rusland ging het om een interne aangelegenheid van Oekrane.

----------


## Revisor

Kenteken van de Duitse 2de Panzerdivision ‘Das Reich’. Public Domain

Aan de andere kant probeerde het Westen – onder leiding van Frankrijk – systematisch de Minsk-akkoorden te vervangen door het ‘Normandische formaat’, waardoor Russen en Oekraners tegenover elkaar kwamen te staan.
We mogen zeker niet vergeten dat er vr 23-24 februari 2022 nooit Russische troepen in de Donbass waren. Ook de OVSE-waarnemers hebben nooit enig spoor waargenomen van Russische eenheden die in de Donbass actief zouden zijn.

Zelfs de Amerikaanse inlichtingenkaart die de Washington Post op 3 december 2021 publiceerde, toont bijvoorbeeld geen Russische troepen in de Donbass.

In oktober 2015 bekende Vasyl Hrytsak, directeur van de Oekraense veiligheidsdienst (SBU), dat er in de Donbass slechts 56 Russische strijders waren waargenomen. Dit was perfect vergelijkbaar met het aantal Zwitsers die tijdens de weekends in de jaren 1990 in Bosni gingen vechten, of met het aantal Fransen die vandaag in de Oekrane gaan meevechten.

Het Oekraense leger verkeerde toen in een deplorabele toestand. In oktober 2018, na vier jaar oorlog, verklaarde de Oekraense militaire hoofdaanklager, Anatoly Matios, dat Oekrane 2.700 mannen had verloren in de Donbass: 891 door ziekten, 318 door verkeersongevallen, 177 door andere ongevallen, 175 door vergiftigingen (alcohol, drugs), 172 door onzorgvuldig omgaan met wapens, 101 door inbreuken op de veiligheidsvoorschriften, 228 door moorden en 615 door zelfdodingen.

In feite werd het leger ondermijnd door de corruptie van zijn eigen kaderleden en genoot het niet langer de steun van de bevolking. Volgens een rapport van het Britse ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken kwam bij de terugroeping van reservisten in maart/april 2014 70 procent niet opdagen voor de eerste sessie, 80 procent voor de tweede, 90 procent voor de derde en 95 procent voor de vierde.

In oktober/november 2017 kwam 70% van de dienstplichtigen niet opdagen voor de terugroepactie “Herfst 2017”. Dit is exclusief zelfmoorden en deserties (vaak overlopers naar de autonomen), die tot 30 procent van de beroepsbevolking in het ATO-gebied bereikten. Jonge Oekraners weigerden te gaan vechten in de Donbass en kozen liever voor emigratie, wat ook, althans gedeeltelijk, het demografische tekort van het land verklaart.

Insigne van de nationaalsocialistische partij Svoboda (vrijheid). Public Domain

Het Oekraense ministerie van Defensie wendde zich vervolgens tot de NAVO om zijn strijdkrachten “aantrekkelijker” te maken. Omdat ik al aan soortgelijke projecten in het kader van de VN had gewerkt, werd ik door de NAVO gevraagd om deel te nemen aan een programma om het imago van de Oekraense strijdkrachten te herstellen. Dit is echter een proces van lange adem en de Oekraners wilden snel handelen.

Om het tekort aan soldaten te compenseren, nam de Oekraense regering haar toevlucht tot de paramilitaire milities. Die zijn vooral samengesteld uit buitenlandse huurlingen, vaak extreemrechtse militanten.

In 2020 vormden ze volgens Reuters ongeveer 40 procent van de Oekraense strijdkrachten en telden ongeveer 102.000 manschappen, met meer dan 19 nationaliteiten, waaronder Zwitsers. Ze werden bewapend, gefinancierd en getraind door de VS, Groot-Brittanni, Canada en Frankrijk.

Westerse landen hebben dus duidelijk de Oekraense extreemrechtse milities gecreerd en ondersteund. In oktober 2021 luidde de Jerusalem Post alarm door het Centuria-project aan de kaak te stellen. Deze milities waren sinds 2014 actief in de Donbass, met westerse steun.

Zelfs als men kan discussiren over de term ‘nazi’, blijft het een feit dat deze milities gewelddadig zijn, een misselijkmakende ideologie uitdragen en fel antisemitisch zijn. Hun antisemitisme is meer cultureel dan politiek, daarom is de term “nazi” niet echt gepast.

Hun jodenhaat komt voort uit de grote hongersnoden van de jaren 1920 en 1930 in Oekrane, als gevolg van de confiscatie van gewassen door Stalin om de modernisering van het Rode Leger te financieren.

T
ot 2015 was dit het embleem van het AZOV-regiment. Public Domain

Deze genocide – in de Oekrane bekend als de Holodomor – werd gepleegd door de NKVD (de voorloper van de KGB), waarvan de hoogste leiding voor een aanzienlijk deel uit Russische Joden bestonden.

Dit is de reden waarom Oekraense extremisten vandaag Isral vragen zich te verontschuldigen voor de misdaden van het communisme, zoals de Jerusalem Post opmerkt. Dit heeft dus allemaal weinig van doen met Vladimir Poetins ‘ herschrijven van de geschiedenis ‘.

Deze milities, ontstaan uit de extreemrechtse groepen die de Euromaidan-revolutie in 2014 bezielden, bestaan uit fanatieke brutale mannen. De bekendste militie is het Azov-regiment, waarvan het embleem doet denken aan de 2e SS Das Reich Panzer Division, die in Oekrane wordt vereerd voor het ‘bevrijden’ van Charkov van de Sovjets in 1943 en die later de massaslachting uitvoerde in Oradour-sur-Glane in 1944 in Frankrijk.

Een van de gekende figuren van het Azov-regiment was opposant Roman Protassevitch, die in 2021 door de Wit-Russische autoriteiten werd gearresteerd op RyanAir-vlucht FR4978. Op 23 mei 2021 werd de

dit scenario helemaal niet bevestigde.
Men wilde toen per se aantonen dat president Loekasjenko een misdadiger was en Protassevitch een ‘journalist’ die van democratie hield. Een vrij onthullend onderzoek van een Amerikaanse ngo in 2020 bracht echter de extreemrechtse militante activiteiten van Protassevitch aan het licht.

De Westerse samenzweringsbeweging is toen begonnen, gewetenloze media ‘herschreven’ zijn biografie. Ten slotte werd in januari 2022 het ICAO-rapport gepubliceerd waaruit bleek dat Wit-Rusland ondanks enkele procedurefouten handelde in overeenstemming met de geldende regels en dat de MiG-29 vertrok 15 minuten nadat de RyanAir-piloot besloot in Minsk te landen.

Dus geen Wit-Russisch complot en nog minder een van Poetin. Nog een detail: Protassevitch, wreed gemarteld door de Wit-Russische politie, was terug vrij. Wie met hem wil corresponderen, kan terecht op zijn Twitter-account.


Huidig officieel insigne van het Azov-bataljon. Public Domain

De karakterisering van de Oekraense paramilitairen als “nazi’s” of “neo-nazi’s” wordt beschouwd als Russische propaganda. Dat is mogelijk. Het is alvast niet de mening van de Times of Israel, het Simon Wiesenthal Center of het Centre for Counterterrorism van de West Point Academy.

De kwestie blijft voer voor discussie, want in 2014 leek het tijdschrift Newsweek hen meer te associren met… de Islamitische Staat. Kies maar!

Kortom, het Westen steunde en bewapende milities die zich sinds 2014 schuldig hebben gemaakt aan talloze misdaden tegen de burgerbevolking: verkrachting, marteling en moordpartijen. Hoewel de Zwitserse regering vrij snel sancties tegen Rusland uitvaardigde, deed ze dat nooit tegen Oekrane, dat sinds 2014 zijn eigen bevolking afslacht.

In feite hebben zij die de mensenrechten in Oekrane verdedigen al lang de acties van deze groepen veroordeeld, maar kregen ze geen steun van onze regeringen. In werkelijkheid proberen we immers niet Oekrane te helpen, maar Rusland te bestrijden.

De integratie van deze paramilitaire troepen in de Nationale Garde ging helemaal niet gepaard met een “denazificatie”, zoals sommigen beweren. Tussen de vele beschikbare voorbeelden is die van het insigne van het Azov-regiment leerzaam

In 2022 waren de Oekraense strijdkrachten tegen het Russische offensief georganiseerd in twee afzonderlijke organisaties. Het klassieke leger valt onder het ministerie van Defensie, is georganiseerd in drie legerkorpsen en samengesteld uit manoeuvre-formaties (tanks, zware artillerie, raketten, enz.). De Nationale Garde valt onder het ministerie van Binnenlandse Zaken en is georganiseerd in vijf territoriale commando’s.


Dit artikel verscheen eerder in The Postil Magazine. De vertaling is van Gaston Van Dyck.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...in-oekraine-1/

----------


## Thermopylae

Putin kan al heel lang niet verkroppen dat in de jaren '90 een reeks Sovjet Republieken gebruik maakten van de zwakte, chaos door de onafhankelijkheid uit te roepen.

Hij loopt al lang met plannen rond om zoveel als mogelijk verloren gegaan gebied terug te veroveren.
Bekende truc, waar minderheden van etnische Russen wonen in voormalige republieken gaat hij de boel opstoken.
Stuurt hij troepen deze zogenaamd te verdedigen.
En weer een stukje Sovjet gebied onder zijn invloed.

En nu dus Oekraine het slachtoffer. De leugen dat de Navo Rusland bedreigde.
Niets voor niets gaf hij aan dat Oekraine deel van Rusland is, zoals ook Belarus, die hij al onder zijn laars heeft.
Om de zogenaamde Navo dreiging worden nu tal van Oekraiense steden volledig kapot geschoten en gebombardeerd.
Overal waar de Russen verdreven of weggegaan staan vindt men veel doden, burgers gewoon afgeslacht, met hun handen op de rug gebonden. Massagraven gevonden.

Die zogenaamde angst voor de Navo? NU grijpt de Navo toch ook rechtstreekste in, omdat men bang is een kernoorlog te starten? Dat was van te voren al bekend.
Putler is de zoveelste megalomane dictator die denkt steeds verder te kunnen gaan, zich onoverwinnelijk acht. dus ook de Oekrane terughalen. En ongetwijfeld daarna Belarus waarvan hij de dictator al in de zak heeft sinds hij die redde bij een opstand van het volk.

Hij noemt de Jood Zelensky en zijn regering Nazi's!
Die moeten worden verdreven, om daarna een Russische marionettenregering in het zadel te helpen.

----------


## Thermopylae

Hij dacht snelle invasie, Zelensky en de regering vluchten.
De hele bevolking staat langs de kant met Russische vlaggen ons welkom te heten.
Westen durft niets te doen.

Maar deze tiran die in zijn eigen leugen leeft heeft zich enorm vergist! Op alle punten.
Dus gaat hij door met gewoon zoveel mogelijk burgers afslachten, overal gewoon steden vernietigen woningen, flatgebouwen.
Plunteren, verkrachten. Zoals de Russen al zolang gewend zijn.

----------


## Revisor

Analyse - Aaron Mat DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*VS koos voor extreemrechts en saboteerde vredesmandaat Oekraense president Zelensky

*In 2019 won Volodymyr Zelensky met een overweldigende meerderheid de verkiezingen en kreeg van het Oekraense volk een mandaat om vrede te sluiten met Rusland. Stephen F. Cohen waarschuwde datzelfde jaar dat de VS de kant koos van extreemrechts in Oekrane en op oorlog aanstuurde.

maandag 25 april 2022 15:58

Een warme zomerdag in oktober 2019… Ik was in Manhattan voor een ontmoeting met professor Russische studies Stephen F. Cohen voor wat later ons laatste persoonlijke interview zou blijken te zijn. (Cohen overleed in 2020, hij was 81 jaar).

Het Amerikaanse Huis van Afgevaardigden maakte zich op om president Donald Trump af te zetten omdat hij de wapenleveringen aan Oekrane had bevroren en druk had uitgeoefend op de Oekraense regering om een onderzoek in te stellen naar de handel en wandel van Joe Biden en zijn zoon Hunter. De Beltwaymedia waren uitzinnig: niet minder dan het presidentschap zelf was in gevaar. Maar professor Cohen, een van de meest vooraanstaande Russische academici in de VS, was vooral bezorgd over wat het hele afzettingsspektakel zou betekenen voor de langdurige oorlog tussen de door de VS gesteunde Oekraense regering en de door Rusland gesteunde rebellen in de Donbasregio.
*
Zelensky: kandidaat van de vrede*

Op dat ogenblik was de Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky nog maar een paar maanden president nadat hij met zijn belofte een einde te maken aan het conflict in de Donbas, de verkiezingen had gewonnen. In plaats van steun te verlenen aan het vredesmandaat dat de Oekraense leider van de bevolking had gekregen, gingen de Amerikaanse Democraten eventjes Trump afzetten omdat hij de wapenleveringen tegenhield die de gevechten aanwakkerden. De Democratische bondgenoten van Obama vergeten nu maar al te graag dat hun president diezelfde wapens had tegengehouden uit vrees voor een verlenging van de oorlog en omdat hij niet wilde dat ze in handen van de Oekraense nazi’s zouden vallen. Door zich van het beleid van Obama af te keren, waarschuwde Cohen, dreigen de democraten de vrede te saboteren en extreemrechts in Oekrane te versterken.

“Zelensky nam deel aan de verkiezingen als kandidaat van de vrede,” legde Cohen uit. “Met zijn overwinning heeft hij een belangrijk mandaat gekregen om voor vrede te zorgen. Dat betekent dat hij met Vladimir Poetin moet onderhandelen.” Er was wel een belangrijk obstakel. De Oekraense fascisten “hebben laten weten dat ze Zelensky zullen verjagen en doden als hij blijft hameren op onderhandelingen met Poetin… Zijn leven wordt letterlijk bedreigd door een quasi-fascistische beweging in Oekrane.”

Vrede was volgens Cohen maar mogelijk op n voorwaarde: “[Zelensky] kan de vredesonderhandelingen met Rusland alleen verderzetten als de Amerikanen hem daarin steunen”, zei hij. “En misschien zal dat niet genoeg zijn, Maar tenzij het Witte Huis deze diplomatieke koers aanmoedigt, heeft Zelensky geen enkele kans om een onderhandelde stopzetting van de oorlog in de wacht te slepen. De inzet is ontzettend hoog.”
foto: Stephen Cohen

*VS gooien olie op het vuur*

Het afzettingsproces en het door beide partijen gesteunde beleid van de VS daarna hebben duidelijk gemaakt dat Washington niet geneigd is Zelensky te steunen en maar al te graag olie op het vuur wil gooien in de Donbas. Het Congres stuurde een quasi-eenstemmige en verbijsterende boodschap de wereld in, die nog werd aangezwengeld in de Amerikaanse media (ook in de linkse): in de Oekraense burgeroorlog zijn voor de VS de extreemrechtse krachten bondgenoten en de burgers kanonnenvoer.

In de gevechten tegen de door Rusland gesteunde rebellen, zo getuigde George Kent, ambtenaar van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken en een van de eerste getuigen op het afzettingsproces, “zijn de Oekraense strijdkrachten vergelijkbaar met onze Minutemen uit 1776.” In zijn openingsrede op Trumps proces citeerde de hoofdaanklager Adam Schiff (een Democraat) nog een uitspraak van Kent die duidelijk zijn goedkeuring kon wegdragen: “De VS helpt Oekrane en zijn volk zodat we Rusland ginder kunnen bestrijden en we het hier niet moeten doen.”

Hoewel Trump niet werd afgezet, bekrachtigde het proces wel de doelstellingen van de “oorlog bij volmacht” van zijn belangrijkste aanhangers: in plaats van Zelensky’s vredesmandaat te steunen zou Oekrane worden ingezet om “Rusland ginder te bekampen”.

*Sabotage van de Minsk-akkoorden*

Oekrane gebruiken om Rusland te doen bloeden… Zo toonden de Amerikanen hun minachting voor alles wat de regering in Oekrane beweert te verdedigen, met name zijn democratie en zijn veiligheid. Door het land te behandelen als een Amerikaans wapendepot, sloot de VS zich aan bij de Oekraense fascisten om de Minsk-akkoorden te saboteren. Die akkoorden hadden een einde kunnen maken aan de burgeroorlog die een jaar ervoor was uitgebarsten na een staatsgreep met Amerikaanse steun. Ze riepen op om de Russisch sprekende bevolking in de oostelijke Donbas beperkte autonomie toe te kennen en zijn taal te respecteren. Voor de extreemrechtse nationalisten en nazi’s kon daar echter geen sprake van zijn. Zij voelden zich gesterkt door de Maidancoup van 2014 die de VS had gesteund,

“De ongemakkelijke waarheid is dat een aanzienlijk deel van de huidige regering in Kiev — en de demonstranten die haar aan de macht brachten — inderdaad fascisten zijn”, schreven twee specialisten bij prominente westerse denktanks in Foreign Policy in maart 2014, een maand na de staatsgreep.

“De ongemakkelijke waarheid is dat een aanzienlijk deel van de huidige regering in Kiev — en de demonstranten die haar aan de macht brachten — inderdaad fascisten zijn”
Telkens opnieuw hebben de fascisten de vrede in de Donbas gedwarsboomd. Toen de Oekraense regering in augustus 2015 een “speciale wet” goedkeurde voor de invoering van de Minsk-akkoorden, lokten de partij Svoboda en andere extreemrechtse groepen gevechten uit waarbij drie Oekraense soldaten om het leven kwamen en tientallen gewonden vielen. De boodschap kwam aan bij toenmalig president Petro Poroshenko, die de Minsk-akkoorden had ondertekend op het ogenblik dat Amerikaans president Obama moest opboksen tegen zowel Democratische als Republikeinse druk om Oekrane te bewapenen, en hij weigerde dan ook zich te houden aan de gemaakte afspraken.

Zelensky werd in april 2019 verkozen met een overweldigende meerderheid van 73% dankzij zijn belofte om het tij te keren. In zijn inhuldigingsrede de maand erop verklaarde hij dat hij “niet bang [was] om zijn populariteit, zijn cijfers in de peilingen te verliezen” en “bereid [was] zijn functie neer te leggen – als er maar vrede kwam.”

----------


## Revisor

*
Extreemrechts bedreigt Zelensky*

De machtige Oekraense extreemrechtse en neonazimilities maakten hem evenwel duidelijk dat vrede in de Donbas een veel hogere prijs zou vergen.

“Nee, hij zou zijn leven verliezen”, zei Dmytro Anatoliyovych Yarosh een week na Zelensky’s rede. Yarosh is medeoprichter van de extreemrechtse nationalistische organisatie Rechtse Sector en voormalig commandant van het Oekraense Vrijwilligersleger. En hij voegde eraan toe: “Hij zal hangen aan een boom in Khreshchatyk als hij Oekrane, de mensen die stierven in de Revolutie, en de Oorlog verraadt.”

Naast doodsbedreigingen kreeg Zelensky ook te maken met rechtstreekse ondermijning van zijn vredesmandaat op meerdere fronten.

Naast doodsbedreigingen kreeg Zelensky ook te maken met rechtstreekse ondermijning van zijn vredesmandaat op meerdere fronten.
Toen Zelensky in oktober 2019 naar de Donbas reisde om een lans te breken voor de verkiezingen in de door de rebellen gecontroleerde gebieden, botste hij op woedende leden van het neonazibataljon Azov die “Geen overgave” scandeerden. Naar aanleiding van zijn oproep tot demilitarisering nam Zelensky het op tegen een lid van Azov in een op video opgenomen woordenwisseling. “Ik ben de president van dit land. Ik ben 41 jaar oud. Ik ben geen loser. Ik ben naar hier gekomen en vraag jou de wapens te verwijderen”, pleitte Zelensky.

Maar het mocht niet baten. Dezelfde extreemrechtse krachten installeerden een gewapende controlepost om de terugtrekking van de Oekraense troepen te vertragen. Duizenden met fakkels gewapende extreemrechtse en nationalistische betogers stapten door de straten van Kiev, waar ze luidkeels bijval kregen van de liberale intelligentsia.

Toen Zelensky’s perssecretaris Iuliia Mendel “de aandacht vestigde op het feit dat het in meerderheid om burgerslachtoffers ging” in de Donbas, “waarvan ze de schuld legde bij de regeringstroepen die in het wilde weg hadden teruggeschoten,” mocht ze haar uitspraak zelf gaan uitleggen aan de openbare aanklager. Katharine Quinn-Judge van de International Crisis Group zei in april 2020, een jaar na Zelensky’s verkiezing, dat Mendels erkenning van het lijden in de Donbas een gevolg was van “Zelensky’s campagnebelofte om de inwoners van de door Rusland gesteunde enclaves meer als volwaardige Oekraners te behandelen” – waarvan uiteraard geen sprake kon zijn voor de door de VS gesteunde extreemrechtse nationalisten, die geen belang hadden bij een gelijkschakeling van alle burgers in Oekrane.



Hoewel Zelensky zo zijn twijfels had over de Minsk-akkoorden, bleef hij praten over de uitvoering ervan. Extreemrechts van zijn kant verzette zich telkens weer, onder andere in augustus 2021, toen minstens acht politieagenten gewond werden bij een gewapende betoging voor de presidentile gebouwen.

De extreemrechtse bedreigingen aan het adres van Zelensky hebben ongetwijfeld een vredesovereenkomst verijdeld, hoewel die een Russische invasie had kunnen voorkomen. Twee weken vr de eerste Russische soldaat een voet op Oekraense bodem zette, schreef de New York Times dat Zelensky “extreme politieke risico’s zou nemen als hij ook maar dacht aan een vredesovereenkomst” met Rusland, aangezien zijn regering “in een crisis zou kunnen terechtkomen en mogelijk omvergeworpen zou kunnen worden” door extreemrechtse groepen als hij “een vredesdeal zou afsluiten die in hun ogen teveel aan Moskou geeft”.

Yuri Hudymenko, de leider van de extreemrechtse Democratische As, bedreigde Zelensky zelfs met niet minder dan een staatsgreep: “Als ook maar iemand in de Oekraense regering het waagt zo’n document te ondertekenen, zullen een miljoen Oekraners de straat opgaan en zal deze regering niet langer een regering zijn.”

De boodschap was duidelijk aangekomen bij Zelensky. In plaats van zoals beloofd verder vrede na te streven, sloot de Oekraense president een bondgenootschap met extreemrechts dat heftig tegen vrede gekant was. Eind februari, temidden de gesprekken van de laatste kans voor de Minsk-akkoorden, verklaarde de door Zelensky benoemde Veiligheidschef Oleksiy Danilov dat “de uitvoering van de Minskakkoorden de vernietiging van het land betekent”. Op de laatste gespreksronde in februari, amper twee weken vr de Russische invasie, rapporteerde de Washington Post dat “Kievs onwil om met de pro-Russische separatisten te onderhandelen een belangrijke hindernis was”.

Zelensky’s toegeving aan de nazi’s werd nog meer in de verf gezet op 7 april, toen tijdens zijn toespraak in het Griekse parlement een video werd getoond met een lid van het neonazibataljon Azov.

“Ik denk dat Zelensky zich snel realiseerde dat de Minsk II-akkoorden niet konden worden uitgevoerd vanwege rechts in Oekrane”, zegt John Mearsheimer, professor aan de Universiteit van Chicago. Hij heeft jarenlang gewaarschuwd dat het Amerikaanse beleid Oekrane naar een conflict met Rusland zou duwen. Op een publiek evenement diezelfde dag zei hij: “…Zelensky begrijpt dat hij de Oekraense rechterzijde niet alleen aankan. In feite zit hij in een impasse.”
*
Westen kiest de kant van rechts*

In koor met zijn onlangs overleden vriend en collega Stephen F. Cohen, beklemtoont Mearsheimer nadrukkelijk de centrale rol van de VS.

“De Amerikanen zullen de kant kiezen van Oekraens rechts”, zei Mearsheimer. “Omdat de Amerikanen en Oekraense rechts niet willen dat Zelensky een deal sluit met de Russen waaruit zou blijken dat de Russen hebben gewonnen. Dat is de belangrijkste reden waarom ik er weinig vertrouwen in heb dat Oekrane het conflict kan beindigen.”

Hoewel de beleidsmakers in de NAVO beweren zich het lot van de Oekraense burgers aan te trekken, hebben ze duidelijk hun minachting voor een diplomatische oplossing laten blijken. Integendeel, zei Chas Freeman, een vooraanstaande VS-diplomaat op rust, Rusland bekampen “tot de laatste Oekraner” is hun beleid geweest.

“In plaats van het einde van de gevechten te versnellen en een of ander compromis te sluiten, lijkt alles wat we doen gericht op een verlenging van het conflict”, zei Freeman, de voormalige vice-minister van Defensie voor Internationale Veiligheid. Noam Chomsky sluit zich aan bij Freemans waarschuwing en noemt het VS-beleid een “doodvonnis” voor Oekrane.

Op 5 april maakte de Washington Post het belangrijkste standpunt van Washington en Brussel duidelijk: “Voor sommigen in de NAVO is het beter dat de Oekraners blijven vechten en sterven dan dat de vrede te vroeg komt en tegen een te hoge prijs voor Kiev en de rest van Europa.” Er wordt veel gepraat over steun aan Oekrane, terwijl er in realiteit “grenzen zijn aan het aantal compromissen dat sommigen in de NAVO willen steunen om vrede te bekomen”, voegde de Post eraan toe.

Ongetwijfeld is dat de boodschap die het Witte Huis overmaakt aan Zelensky tijdens wat Nationaal Veiligheidsadviseur Jake Sullivan beschreef als het “bijna dagelijks contact” met Zelensky’s team over de onderhandelingen met Rusland.

Door het vredesmandaat van Zelensky te saboteren en de kant te kiezen van extreemrechts duwde de VS Oekrane naar een echte catastrofe waarvoor professor Cohen bijna drie jaar geleden al waarschuwde.

“Het is nog gebeurd in de politieke geschiedenis dat er een opportuniteit opdook die zo goed en wijs was maar ook zo vaak verloren ging,” zei Cohen me in oktober 2019. “En dus moet Zelensky, de nieuwe president die met meer dan 70% van de stemmen zo’n grote overwinning behaalde, de kans om te onderhandelen met Rusland en een einde te maken aan de oorlog, met beide handen aangrijpen. En het enige dat de VS dan in feite moet doen is tegen Zelensky zeggen: ‘Doe maar, wij staan achter je.’”

Door de oproepen van eenzame stemmen als die van Cohen naast zich neer te leggen en gemene zaak te maken met extreemrechts in Oekrane, heeft Washington het historische vredesmandaat gesaboteerd en meegewerkt aan de uitbarsting van een catastrofale oorlog.

Dit artikel verscheen op de blog van Aaron Mat. De vertaling is van Marina Mommerency,



https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...dent-zelensky/

----------


## Thermopylae

"Vergeten" wordt om bij het begin te beginnen. Bij de Minsk akkoorden te beginnen.

2014. Het parlement had met overweldigende meerderheid ingestemd met het Politiek associatie en vrijhandelsverdrag met de EU.
Maar President Viktor Janoekovitsj weigerde dat verdrag te ondertekenen omdat hij de kant koos van Putin!
Want Putin was natuurlijk mordicus tegen dat plan van het soevereine buurland!
Woedende Oekraiense demonstranten betoogde tegen deze President en zijn regering.

UIteindelijk volgde Putin zijn bekende recept, mensen op de Krim opstoken, en uiteindelijk dat eiland bezetten.
Zo ook pro Rusfland Oekraienrs in de Donbas waren opgestookt en bewapend tegen de wettige regering.

Zelesny weigerde te onderhandelen over vrede?!
Delen van zijn land waren door de Russen bezet!
In de Donbas waren het Russsische officieren die leiing gaven aan de pro Russische rebellen!

----------


## Bart.NL

> "Vergeten" wordt om bij het begin te beginnen. Bij de Minsk akkoorden te beginnen.
> 
> 2014. Het parlement had met overweldigende meerderheid ingestemd met het Politiek associatie en vrijhandelsverdrag met de EU.
> Maar President Viktor Janoekovitsj weigerde dat verdrag te ondertekenen omdat hij de kant koos van Putin!
> Want Putin was natuurlijk mordicus tegen dat plan van het soevereine buurland!
> Woedende Oekraiense demonstranten betoogde tegen deze President en zijn regering.


Interessant weetje. Ik wist dit niet eens, dat van dat verdrag met de EU.

Het Rusland propaganda kanaal zet hier een zeer eenzijdig beeld van de oorlog neer.

Met eindeloze verhalen over het Azov bataljon, alsof dat de ware reden is voor deze oorlog.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Interessant weetje. Ik wist dit niet eens, dat van dat verdrag met de EU.
> 
> Het Rusland propaganda kanaal zet hier een zeer eenzijdig beeld van de oorlog neer.
> 
> Met eindeloze verhalen over het Azov bataljon, alsof dat de ware reden is voor deze oorlog.


De reden van Putler om Oekraine aan te vallen is duidelijk voor wie het wil weten.
Al tijden stelt hij dat Oekraine in feite Rusland is net zoals Belarus.
Zelfde volk dat herenigd moet worden.

Daarbij is hij leugens gaan verzinnen om die inval goed te praten.
Eerst was het de Navo die "aan de grenzen van Rusland" stond.
En daarom dus Oekraine in puin schieten? Burgers liquideren?
Verkrachten? Plunderen op grote schaal?

Dan was het weer dat Oekraine bestaat uit Nazi's.
Natuurlijk Zelensky is Joods en Joden staan immers bekend als Nazi's?!


In veel landen veel je wel groepjes extreem rechtse ( en linkse!) idioten.
Putler blijft maar praten over die Azovgroep, dat betreft maar een paar honderd man op 47 miljoen mensen!
Maar met een dictator als Putler die over lijken gaat om zijn grote droom, herstel van de Sovjet Unie zo veel als mogelijk te realiseren, kun je elke soldaat gebruiken!

Bij sectie op de lichamen van de vermoorde burgers die werden gevonden nadat Russische soldaten enige tijd waren geweest werd tot verbijstering van de patologen ijzeren pijltjes in hun lichaam gevonden.
Dat was een wapen in de 1e wereldoorlog, bommen, granaten die bij de inslag ontploffen en die pijltjes rond schieten.
Burgers met hun handen nog op de rug gebonden door hun hoofd geschoten.
Zijn gewoon barbaren die op de buurlanden worden losgelaten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Interessant weetje. Ik wist dit niet eens, dat van dat verdrag met de EU.
> 
> Het Rusland propaganda kanaal zet hier een zeer eenzijdig beeld van de oorlog neer.


Dan heb je een en ander niet goed gevolgd, Bart. Nadat Janoekovitch weigerde dat verdrag te ondertekenen, braken er op het Maidanplein in Kiev daartegen massaal zeer langdurige protesten uit, welke uiteindelijk met grof geweld door het leger de kop in werden gedrukt, met vele slachtoffers als gevolg. De beelden daarvan zijn toch echt veelvuldig de wereld over gegaan. 
Janoekovitsh werd daarna afgezet en vluchtte naar Moskou. Vervolgens werd Loekasjenko de eerste democratisch gekozen president van Oekrane.

Tot voor kort liet het Kremlin de krant 'Novaje Gazete' als enige krant nog een beetje haar gang gaan, onder het motto: Als alle andere media het zelfde zeggen als wij - en de Novaje niet - wie heeft er hier dan gelijk. En zo legitimeerde het Kremlin haar wandaden voor het Russische volk, dat voor het overgrote deel niet beter weet.

Maar vrij recent is de Novaje Gazeta gestopt met haar werk. Ook voor de mensen daar werd het te link om door te gaan zoals ze wilden - en om ook voor woordvoerder van het Kremlin te gaan spelen, hadden ze geen zin in. Met hun reputatie lijkt mij dat niet verwonderlijk. En daarmee is de laatste vrije Russische pers verdwenen,
De reden is dat niemand nog ook maar iets objectiefs over die oorlog - die van het Kremlin geen oorlog mag heten - mag zeggen of schrijven zonder zeer zware sancties. Op die oorlog een oorlog noemen, staat nu nu alleen al 15 jaar gevangenisstraf.

----------


## Bart.NL

De reden waarom de mensen in opstand kwamen, wist ik niet. Niet dat dit veel verandert aan mijn mening. Waarschijnlijk was het nieuws dat mij destijds niet veel interesseerde. Maar Janoekovitsj was toch echt democratisch gekozen in 2010. Ik heb het nog even opgezocht.

----------


## Revisor

Soms denk ik dat ik echt met imbecielen of trollen of halve dementen te maken heb op maroc.nl.

Tegen vrijwel alle standaard Amerikaans/westerse propaganda zijn al relevante en steekhoudende argumenten met feitenrelaas aangeleverd in deze topic.

De trol/imbecielen doen net alsof dat niet bestaat en beginnen gewoon weer opnieuw met de al reeds weersproken propaganda. Werkt het geheugen niet meer zo goed, of worden de relevante argumenten en artikelen niet gelezen, of is het doelbewust trollen?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Soms denk ik dat ik echt met imbecielen of trollen of halve dementen te maken heb op maroc.nl.
> 
> Tegen vrijwel alle standaard Amerikaans/westerse propaganda zijn al relevante en steekhoudende argumenten met feitenrelaas aangeleverd in deze topic.
> 
> De trol/imbecielen doen net alsof dat niet bestaat en beginnen gewoon weer opnieuw met de al reeds weersproken propaganda. Werkt het geheugen niet meer zo goed, of worden de relevante argumenten en artikelen niet gelezen, of is het doelbewust trollen?


Aldus onze vaste huistrol.  :lachu:

----------


## knuppeltje

> De reden waarom de mensen in opstand kwamen, wist ik niet. 
> 
> Maar Janoekovitsj was toch echt democratisch gekozen in 2010. Ik heb het nog even opgezocht.


Dat geeft niet.

Zowel in de eerste als de tweede ronde won hij nipt. Maar na de tweede bleek al snel dat met de uitslag flink was geknoeid in voordeel van Janoekivitsh.
Dien te gevolge was hij dus niet democratisch verkozen.

----------


## mrz

Zucht.... Het land met de grootste voetafdruk ter wereld (Amerika) gaat Oekraine helpen met wapens. Grootste wapenproducerend land gaat wapens handelen. Precies wat het klimaat nodig heeft. Meer oorlogsindustrie...  :moe: 

Nee hoor Amerika wil niet oorlog in Oekraine, echt niet!

Het is zo doorzichtig als wat. !

----------


## knuppeltje

> knuppeltje, het is nuttig als je de posts over Oekrane leest.
> 
> Yanukovych had goede redenen om het verdrag af te wijzen (die hier al in diverse artikelen besproken zijn).
> 
> Aangewakkerd door de fascisten en door de VS.
> 
> Volgens een andere lezing schoten sluipschutters van de fascisten zowel burges als politiemensen af.
> 
> Die beelden scheppen hier geen duidelijkheid over. Officieel is dit onopgehelderd.
> ...



Neem je raad zelf eens goed ter harte, ja.

Dat kun jij wel denken, maar de meerderheid van de Oekraense bevolking dacht daar heel anders over, en met goede redenen. Maar ik begrijp dat ze dat van jou niet mogen.

Je reinste complotdenken.

En vanuit welke hoek kwamen die sluipschutters?

Dat je dat nog durft te beweren zegt genoeg.

Fascisten? Met tanks en ander militair materieel? Ze reden met die tanks gewoon over de mensen heen. Het was gewoon het leger. Maar blijkbaar heb jij niet goed - of heel slecht - naar die beelden gekeken, anders zou je deze onzin niet uitkramen. 

Tja, ze strooien wat af met alternatieve feiten.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Met eindeloze verhalen over het Azov bataljon, alsof dat de ware reden is voor deze oorlog.


Niet alleen het Azov-bataljon. Ook Sloboda, C14 en Rechtse Sector. Zie de bron in post #313 van het britse Novara Media. 

En de oekranse fascisten spelen inderdaad een hoofdrol in het drama. Welhaast _de_ hoofdrol, durf ik te zeggen. Want
1. de fascisten zijn de hoofdoorzaak van het geweld in oost Oekrane,
2. de fascisten voorkwamen toenadering tussen Oekrane en Rusland (ze hebben Zelensky met de dood bedreigd),
3. zonder de fascisten hadden de VS veel minder kunnen uitrichten.

----------


## Revisor

Jacques Baud (r). Screenshot YouTube Radio SudInfo

Analyse - Jacques Baud DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Voormalig NAVO-expert: Ook andere interpretaties mogelijk van de feiten tijdens de invasie (2)

*Jacques Baud, voormalig kolonel van het Zwitsers leger, expert inlichtingen en terrorismebestrijding met missies naar Mali en Afghanistan, Congo en Soedan, analyseerde in een eerste artikel de historische context vanaf 2014. Hij gaat in zijn tweede analyse dieper in op de chronologie van de gebeurtenissen in de maanden net voor de Russische invasie en tijdens de eerste weken van de invasie.

dinsdag 26 april 2022 12:23 

*Spread the love*

_In elke oorlog wordt iedereen die voorzichtig is, die naar de argumenten van beide partijen luistert alvorens een standpunt te vormen, of die officile informatie in twijfel trekt, onmiddellijk beschouwd als medeplichtig aan de vijand, aldus historica Anne Morelli.

Daar doet DeWereldMorgen niet aan mee. Wij veroordelen heel sterk de militaire invasie van Rusland in Oekrane en alle oorlogsmisdaden die gepleegd worden. Het is een criminele agressie die ingaat tegen het internationaal recht. Maar wij hoeden ons voor zwart-wit versies. De geopolitieke situatie is buitengewoon complex. Wij willen aspecten naar voor brengen die in de mainstream media worden verzwegen of onderbelicht, om alzo het debat meer genuanceerd te kunnen voeren. Geloof niets zomaar, ook onszelf niet. Blijf kritisch denken. (n.v.d.r.)

_
Als voormalig hoofd van de afdeling van de Zwitserse strategische inlichtingendienst voor de strijdkrachten van het Warschaupact constateer ik met droefheid  maar niet met verbazing  dat onze diensten niet meer in staat zijn de militaire situatie in Oekrane te begrijpen.

De zelfverklaarde experts die op onze schermen paraderen, geven onvermoeibaar dezelfde informatie, met als centrale leidraad de bewering dat Rusland irrationeel is, net als Vladimir Poetin. Tijd voor een terugblik.
*
Het uitbreken van de oorlog*

Sinds november 2021 reeds spreken de VS voortdurend over een dreigende Russische invasie in Oekrane. Maar Oekraners zelf denken daar op dat ogenblik blijkbaar anders over. Waarom?

We moeten daarvoor terug naar 24 maart 2021. Op die dag vaardigde Volodymyr Zelensky een decreet uit voor de herovering van de Krim en begon hij zijn troepen in te zetten in het zuiden van het land.

Deze USAF-radartoestellen vliegen regelmatig langs de westelijke grens van Wit-Rusland. Foto: USAF

Tegelijkertijd vonden er verschillende NAVO-oefeningen plaats in de Zwarte Zee en de Oostzee, die gepaard gingen met een aanzienlijke toename van verkenningsvluchten langs de Russische grens.

Rusland voerde vervolgens verschillende oefeningen uit om de operationele paraatheid van zijn troepen te testen en om aan te tonen dat het de situatie op de voet volgde.

De zaken kalmeerden daarna tot oktober-november 2021 met het einde van de ZAPAD 21-oefeningen (zapad = westen, de jaarlijkse manoeuvres van Rusland en Wit-Rusland), die werden genterpreteerd als een versterking van de troepen ter voorbereiding van een aanval op Oekrane.

Zelfs de Oekraense autoriteiten weerlegden toen echter nog steeds het idee van Russische voorbereidingen voor een oorlog. Minister van Defensie Oleksiy Reznikov stelde dat er sinds het voorjaar geen veranderingen aan de grens werden waargenomen.

In strijd met de Minsk-akkoorden voerde Oekrane luchtoperaties uit in de Donbass met drones, waaronder ten minste n aanval op een brandstofdepot in Donetsk in oktober 2021. De Amerikaanse pers maakt daar melding van, maar de Europese niet, en bovendien veroordeelde niemand deze schendingen van de vredesakkoorden.

De Bayraktar TB2 drones van het Oekranse leger zijn van Turkse makelij, genoemd naar Selcuk Bayraktar, schoonzoon van president Erdogan. Foto: nenyko.com

In februari 2022 komt alles in een stroomversnelling. Op 7 februari, tijdens zijn bezoek aan Moskou,

na zijn ontmoeting met Volodymyr Zelensky de volgende dag.

Op 11 februari eindigde in Berlijn, na negen uur werken, de bijeenkomst van de politieke adviseurs van de leiders van het Normandiformaat (Frankrijk, Duitsland, Rusland en Oekrane, die samen de Minsk-akkoorden onderhandelden), zonder enig concreet resultaat. Oekrane weigerde nog steeds de Minsk-akkoorden toe te passen, blijkbaar onder druk van de VS. Vladimir Poetin merkte op dat Macron loze beloften had gedaan en dat het Westen niet bereid was om de afspraken te doen nakomen, zoals het al acht jaar nalaat te doen.
*
Persconferentie van de presidenten Poetin en Macron op 7 februari 2022:*

De Oekraense voorbereidingen in de gevechtszone aan de frontlijn in de Donbas gingen door. Het Russische parlement raakte gealarmeerd en op 15 februari vroeg het Vladimir Poetin om de onafhankelijkheid van de republieken Donetsk en Lugansk te erkennen, wat hij weigerde te doen.

Op 17 februari kondigde president Joe Biden kondigde president Joe Biden aan dat Rusland de komende dagen Oekrane zou aanvallen. Hoe wist hij dit? Dat is een mysterie, maar sinds de 16e februari namen de Oekraense artilleriebeschietingen op de bevolking van Donbas dramatisch toe, zoals blijkt uit de dagelijkse rapporten van de OVSE-waarnemers.

Natuurlijk reageerden de media noch de EU, de NAVO of enige westerse regering en greep er niemand in. Later zal dan worden beweerd dat dit Russische desinformatie was. Het lijkt er veeleer op dat de EU en sommige landen opzettelijk hebben gezwegen over het bloedbad onder de Donbas-bevolking, omdat ze wisten dat dit een Russische interventie zou uitlokken.


De Donbas is het oude industrile bekken van Oekrane met steenkoolmijnen en fabrieken. Map: RGloucester/CC BY-SA 3:0

Tegelijkertijd waren er berichten over sabotage in de Donbas. Op 18 januari onderschepten Donbas-strijders Pools sprekende saboteurs, die waren uitgerust met westerse apparatuur. Zij probeerden chemische incidenten uit te lokken in Gorlivka.

Dit kunnen CIA-huurlingen zijn geweest, geleid of geadviseerd door Amerikanen en samengesteld uit Oekraense of Europese strijders, om sabotageacties uit te voeren in de Donbass-republieken.

President Biden wist dus al op 16 februari dat de Oekraners begonnen waren met het beschieten van de burgerbevolking van de Donbas en dat dit Vladimir Poetin voor een moeilijke keuze plaatste: de Donbas militair helpen en een internationaal probleem creren, of niets doen en toekijken hoe de Russischtalige bevolking van de Donbass werd verpletterd.

Als hij besloot in te grijpen, kon Poetin zich beroepen op de internationale verplichting van responsibility to protect (R2P). Hij wist echter dat een dergelijke interventie, ongeacht zijn aard of omvang, een storm van sancties zou ontketenen.

Of de Russische interventie nu beperkt bleef tot de Donbas of verder ging om het Westen onder druk te zetten inzake de status van Oekrane, de prijs zou dezelfde zijn. Dat legde hij uit in zijn toespraak van 21 februari.
Op die dag ging hij akkoord met het verzoek van het parlement en erkende hij de onafhankelijkheid van de twee Donbas-republieken. Hij tekende tegelijkertijd vriendschaps- en hulpverdragen met beide entiteiten.

De Oekraense artilleriebeschietingen op de Donbas-bevolking gingen door en op 23 februari vroegen de twee republieken om militaire hulp van Rusland. Op 24 februari deed Vladimir Poetin een beroep op artikel 51 van het VN-Handvest, dat voorziet in wederzijdse militaire bijstand in het kader van een defensief bondgenootschap.

Om de Russische interventie in de ogen van het publiek totaal onwettig te maken, werd hier opzettelijk verzwegen dat de oorlog daadwerkelijk reeds op 16 februari begon. Het Oekraense leger bereidde zich eerder al voor om de Donbas reeds in 2021 aan te vallen, zoals sommige Russische en Europese inlichtingendiensten maar al te goed wisten.

In zijn toespraak van 24 februari gaf Vladimir Poetin uitleg bij de twee doelstellingen van zijn operatie: demilitarisering en denazificatie van Oekrane. Het gaat er dus niet om de Oekrane over te nemen en vermoedelijk ook niet om het te bezetten, zeker niet om het land te vernietigen.

Vanaf dat moment is ons zicht op het verloop van de operatie beperkt: de Russen hebben een uitstekende geheimhouding van hun operaties en de details van hun planning zijn niet bekend. Door het verloop van de operatie kunnen we toch vrij snel zien hoe de strategische doelstellingen op operationeel niveau vertaald werden.

Demilitarisering:

Vernietiging van Oekraense luchtvaartinfrastructuur, luchtverdedigingssystemen en verkenningsmiddelenNeutralisering van commando- en inlichtingenstructuren (C3I), evenals de belangrijkste logistieke routes in de diepte van het grondgebiedOmsingeling van het grootste deel van het Oekraense leger dat zich in het zuidoosten van het land heeft verzameld

Denazificatie:

Vernietiging of neutralisatie van vrijwilligersbataljons die actief zijn in de steden Odessa, Charkov en Marioepol, evenals in verschillende faciliteiten in het betrokken gebied.

----------


## Revisor

*Demilitarisering*

Het Russische offensief werd op een zeer klassieke manier uitgevoerd. Aanvankelijk – zoals ook de Israli’s in 1967 hadden gedaan – begonnen ze in de allereerste uren met de vernietiging van de infrastructuur van de luchtmacht.

Vervolgens waren we getuige van een gelijktijdige voortgang langs verschillende assen volgens het principe van “stromend water”: oprukken waar de weerstand zwakst is en de steden (die zeer veeleisend qua inzet troepen) laten voor later.

De kerncentrale van Tsjernobyl in 2011, voor de sarcofaag geplaatst werd rondom ontplofte reactor 4.Foto: CC BY-SA 3:0

In het noorden werd de kerncentrale van Tsjernobyl onmiddellijk bezet om sabotage te voorkomen. Beelden van Oekraense en Russische soldaten die tegelijkertijd de fabriek bewaakten, worden hier uiteraard niet getoond.

Het idee dat Rusland de hoofdstad Kiev probeerde in te nemen om president Zelensky te elimineren, komt typisch uit het Westen – dat is wat zij zelf deden in Afghanistan, Irak, Libi, en

met behulp van de Islamitische Staat.

Vladimir Poetin was echter nooit van plan Zelensky te doden of omver te werpen. In plaats daarvan probeerde Rusland hem aan de macht te houden door hem te dwingen te onderhandelen en door Kiev te omsingelen. Tot nu toe had hij immers geweigerd de Minsk-akkoorden uit te voeren. Nu willen de Russen echter meer: de neutraliteit van Oekrane.

Veel westerse commentatoren waren verrast dat de Russen bleven zoeken naar een onderhandelde oplossing terwijl ze tegelijk militaire operaties uitvoerden. De verklaring ligt in de Russische strategische concepten sinds de Sovjettijd.

Tanks in Oost-Oekrane. Ernaast in blauwe vest, monitoren van de OVSE. Foto: Wikimedia Commons

Volgens westerse opvattingen begint een oorlog zodra de politiek eindigt. De Russische benadering volgt echter een meer Clausewitziaanse denkpatroon: oorlog is de voortzetting van de politiek en men kan vloeiend van het ene in het andere overgaan, zelfs tijdens gevechten. Hierdoor kan men druk uitoefenen op de tegenstander en hem ertoe aanzetten te onderhandelen.

Operationeel gezien was het Russische offensief een voorbeeld in zijn soort: in zes dagen tijd veroverden de Russen een gebied zo groot als Groot-Brittanni, met een marssnelheid die groter was dan wat de Duitse Wehrmacht in 1940 had bereikt.

Het grootste deel van het Oekraense leger zat in het zuidoosten van het land ter voorbereiding van een grote operatie tegen de Donbas. Dit is de reden waarom Russische troepen het leger vanaf begin maart konden omsingelen in de “ketel” tussen Slavyansk, Kramatorsk en Severodonetsk, met een stuwkracht vanuit het oosten via Charkov en een andere vanuit het zuiden vanuit de Krim. Troepen uit de republieken Donetsk (DPR) en Lugansk (LPR) vulden de Russische strijdkrachten aan met een aanval vanuit het Oosten.

Uitgebrand bankfiliaal, Marioepol. Foto: Carl Ridderstrale/CC BY-SA 4:0

In het huidige stadium trekken de Russische troepen langzaam de strop aan, maar staan ze niet langer onder tijdsdruk. Hun doel van demilitarisering is bijna bereikt: de overblijvende Oekraense strijdkrachten hebben niet langer een operationele en strategische commandostructuur.

De “vertraging” die onze “experts” toeschrijven aan logistieke problemen, is het gevolg van het bereiken van hun doelstellingen. Rusland blijkt zich niet bezig te willen houden met een bezetting van het hele Oekraense grondgebied. Het lijkt er zelfs op dat Rusland zijn opmars probeert te beperken tot de taalgrenzen in het land.

Onze media spreken van willekeurige bombardementen op de burgerbevolking, vooral in Charkov. Danteske beelden worden doorlopend uitgezonden. Gonzalo Lira, een Latijns-Amerikaanse die daar woont, presenteert ons echter een rustige stad op

.

Natuurlijk is Charkov een grote stad en zien we niet alles – maar dit lijkt erop te wijzen dat we niet in de totale oorlog zijn die we continu op onze schermen te zien krijgen.

De Donbas-republieken hebben intussen hun eigen territoria “bevrijd” en vechten voor de stad Marioepol.
*
Denazificatie*

In steden als Charkov, Marioepol en Odessa wordt de verdediging georganiseerd door paramilitaire milities. Ze weten dat het doel van de “denazificatie” in de eerste plaats henzelf viseert.

Voor een aanvaller zijn burgers in een verstedelijkt gebied een groot probleem. Dit is de reden waarom Rusland humanitaire corridors wilde creren om steden met burgers te legen en alleen de milities over te houden en ze zo gemakkelijker te bestrijden.

Van hun kant proberen deze milities daarentegen de burgers in de steden te houden om het Russische leger ervan te weerhouden daar te vechten. Dit is de reden waarom ze deze corridors niet willen implementeren en er alles aan doen om ervoor te zorgen dat Russische inspanningen niet succesvol zijn. Zi kunnen de burgerbevolking gebruiken als ‘menselijk schild’.

Video’s waarop te zien is hoe burgers Marioepol proberen te verlaten en in elkaar worden geslagen door strijders van het Azov-regiment, worden hier zorgvuldig weggecensureerd.

Op Facebook was de Azov-groep steeds ondergebracht in dezelfde categorie als de Islamitische Staat en onderworpen aan het “beleid ten aanzien van gevaarlijke individuen en organisaties”, dat het platform volgt. Het was daarom verboden om het te bejubelen en posts die zich er positief over uitlieten, werden systematisch verwijderd.

Op 24 februari veranderde Facebook echter zijn beleid en stond het berichten toe die gunstig waren voor de militie. In dezelfde geest gaf het platform in maart ruimte voor oproepen in de voormalige Oostbloklanden tot het vermoorden van Russische soldaten en leiders. Tot zover de waarden die onze leiders inspireren, zoals we verder zullen zien.

Onze media propageren een romantisch beeld van volksverzet. Het is dit beeld dat de EU ertoe bracht de distributie van wapens aan de burgerbevolking te financieren. Dit is een strafbaar feit.

In mijn hoedanigheid als hoofd van de VN-doctrine voor vredeshandhaving werkte ik aan het vraagstuk van de burgerbescherming. We stelden vast dat geweld tegen burgers plaatsvindt in zeer specifieke contexten: er is veel geweld tegen burgers als er veel wapens zijn en er tegelijkertijd geen commandostructuren zijn.

Commandostructuren zijn de essentie van legers: hun functie bestaat erin om het gebruik van geweld naar een vastgelegd doel te kanaliseren. Door burgers willekeurig te bewapenen, zoals hier het geval is, maakt de EU van hen strijders, met als gevolg dat ze potentile doelwitten worden.

Bovendien leidt wapenverdeling zonder bevelvoerders en zonder operationele doelstellingen onvermijdelijk tot afrekeningen, banditisme en tot acties die meer dodelijk dan effectief zijn. Oorlog wordt dan een kwestie van emoties. Kracht wordt geweld.

Materniteit Marioepol, 6 maart 2022. Foto: armyinform.ua/CC BY-SA 4:0

Dit is wat er gebeurde in Tawarga (Libi) van 11 tot 13 augustus 2011, waar 30.000 zwarte Afrikanen werden afgeslacht met wapens die (illegaal) door Frankrijk waren geparachuteerd. Ook het (conservatieve) Britse Royal Institute for Strategic Studies (RUSI) ziet geen enkele meerwaarde in deze wapenleveringen.

Door wapens te leveren aan een land in oorlog, loopt men daarenboven ook het risico zelf als oorlogvoerend land te worden beschouwd. De Russische aanvallen van 13 maart 2022 tegen de luchtmachtbasis Mykolayev volgen op Russische waarschuwingen dat wapenleveranties als vijandige doelwitten zullen worden behandeld.

De EU herhaalt de rampzalige ervaring van het Derde Rijk in de laatste uren van de Slag om Berlijn. Oorlog moet aan het leger worden overgelaten en als een partij heeft verloren, moet dat worden toegegeven. Wie verzet wil voeren, moet dat op een geleide en gestructureerde manier doen.

We doen daarentegen precies het tegenovergestelde: we dwingen burgers om te vechten en tegelijkertijd biedt Facebook ruimte voor oproepen tot moord op Russische soldaten en leiders. Tot zover de waarden die ons inspireren?!

Sommige inlichtingendiensten zien deze onverantwoorde beslissing als een manier om de Oekraense bevolking als kanonnenvlees in te zetten om het Rusland van Vladimir Poetin te bestrijden.

Een dergelijke moorddadige beslissing was mogelijk iets voor de collega’s van de grootvader van Ursula von der Leyen. In dit geval was het beter geweest om te onderhandelen en garanties voor de burgerbevolking te verkrijgen, eerder dan olie op het vuur te gooien. Het is nogal gemakkelijk strijdbaar te zijn met het bloed van anderen.

----------


## Revisor

*De kraamkliniek van Marioepol*

Het is belangrijk om vooraf te begrijpen dat het niet het Oekraense leger is dat Marioepol verdedigt, maar de Azov-milities, die bestaat uit huurlingen.

In haar samenvatting van de situatie van 7 maart 2022 verklaarde de Russische VN-missie in New York dat “inwoners melden dat de Oekraense strijdkrachten personeel uit geboorteziekenhuis nr. 1 van Marioepol hebben verdreven en een vuurpost in het gebouw hebben opgezet.”

Op 8 maart publiceerden de onafhankelijke Russische website Lenta.ru getuigenissen van burgers uit Marioepol die verklaarden dat de kraamkliniek was overgenomen door het Azov-regiment, dat die de burgerbewoners had verdreven en hen met hun wapens had bedreigd. De getuigen bevestigden daarmee de verklaringen van de Russische ambassadeur van enkele uren voordien.

Voertuig van het Azov-bataljon in Marioepol, juni 2021. Foto: Wanderer77/CC BY-SA 4:0

Het ziekenhuis in Marioepol neemt een dominante strategische ligging, is perfect geschikt voor de installatie van antitankwapens en voor observatie. Op 9 maart vielen Russische troepen het gebouw aan.

Volgens CNN raakten daarbij 17 mensen gewond, maar op de beelden zijn geen slachtoffers te zien in het gebouw en er zijn geen aanwijzingen dat de vermelde slachtoffers verband houden met deze militaire operatie.

Er wordt gesproken over kinderen, maar bewijzen daarvoor zijn er niet. Het kan waar zijn, het kan niet waar zijn. Dit weerhoudt de EU-leiders echter niet om dit reeds als een oorlogsmisdaad te beschouwen. Dit brengt president Zelensky tot zijn oproep voor een no-flyzone boven Oekrane.

In werkelijkheid weten we nog niet precies wat er is gebeurd. De opeenvolging van gebeurtenissen lijkt te bevestigen dat Russische troepen een positie van het Azov-regiment hebben ingenomen en dat in de kraamafdeling toen geen burgers meer aanwezig waren.

Het probleem is dat de paramilitaire milities die de steden verdedigen door de internationale gemeenschap worden aangemoedigd om de oorlogsregels niet te respecteren.

Het lijkt er sterk op dat de Oekraners het

in 1990 hebben nagespeeld, een scenario dat de firma Hill & Knowlton voor 10,7 miljoen dollar volledig in scne heeft gezet om de VN-Veiligheidsraad te overtuigen om in Irak binnen te vallen met operatie Desert Storm .

Westerse politici dulden al acht jaar militaire aanvallen op burgers in de Donbass, zonder enige sancties tegen de Oekraense regering. We zijn al lang in een dynamiek beland waarmee westerse politici hebben ingestemd om het internationale recht op te offeren voor hun echte doelstelling: Rusland verzwakken.






https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...-de-invasie-2/

----------


## Revisor

*Zelenskyy says wants Ukraine to become a big Israel*

_Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy says the main issue for Ukraine after Russias invasion ends will be security.
_

Zelenskyy stressed that his vision for the future included having armed forces in 'all institutions' [File: AP Photo]Published On 5 Apr 20225 Apr 2022

Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy has said he wants his country to become a big Israel with its own face after the Russian invasion ends, stressing that security would likely be the main issue in Ukraine during the post-war period.

In comments to local media posted on the presidents official website on Tuesday, Zelenskyy stressed that his vision for Ukraines post-conflict future included having armed forces in all institutions, supermarkets, cinemas, there will be people with weapons.

In Israel, images of armed civilians, settlers and soldiers are commonplace, and the government invokes security frequently.

Zelenskyy, who is Jewish, has on several occasions stressed the importance of maintaining close ties with Israel, which he hailed as a model for Ukraine.

I am sure that our security issue will be number one in the next 10 years, Zelenskyy said, dismissing the idea that post-war Ukraine would emulate a liberal European democracy such as Switzerland as a model. He said that the Ukrainian people will be our great army.

Zelenskyy also said that Ukraine would not be absolutely liberal, European; that it would have to undertake a different modus operandi.

Ukraine will definitely not be what we wanted it to be from the beginning. It is impossible, he told members of the Ukrainian media during a briefing.

Absolutely liberal, European  it will not be like that. It [Ukraine] will definitely come from the strength of every house, every building, every person.

Zelenskyy stressed that Ukraine would not slide into authoritarianism. An authoritarian state would lose to Russia. People know what they are fighting for, he said.

Despite his ties with Israel, Zelenskyy has, however, been critical of the governments awkward position on the Russian war on his country. After maintaining a relatively quiet position on the invasion, Israels prime minister came out with a statement condemning the alleged atrocities in Bucha, near Kyiv.

Israeli Prime Minister Naftali Bennett told reporters on Tuesday that he was shocked by the gruesome images emerging from Bucha, but he stopped short of accusing Russian forces of carrying out alleged war crimes or holding Moscow accountable.

We are, of course, shocked by the harsh scenes in Bucha. Terrible images, and we strongly condemn them, he said. The suffering of the citizens of Ukraine is huge, and we are doing everything we can to help.

Israel has emerged as a mediator in efforts to end the war, given its good relations with both Ukraine and Russia. In an effort to preserve his relationship with Vladimir Putin, Bennett has been measured in his criticism of the Russian president. Instead, Foreign Minister Yair Lapid has been vocal in his more harsh condemnation of Russias actions in Ukraine.

Bennett referred reporters to the comments made by Lapid, who labelled the civilian deaths in Bucha a war crime.
The images and testimony from Ukraine are horrific, Russian forces committed war crimes against a defenceless civilian population. I strongly condemn these war crimes, Lapid said in a statement.


https://www.aljazeera.com/news/2022/...e-a-big-israel

----------


## Bart.NL

> Het komt in diverse lezenswaardige artikelen ter sprake. Onze literatuurlijst is inmiddels wel lang.


Met een lange literatuurlijst kun je niet verwachten dat iedereen alles gaat lezen. Er is een verschil tussen wat de media vertellen en wat achter de schermen gebeurt.

De strategie van het Westen is Rusland te ondermijnen, net zoals Rusland het Westen probeert te ondermijnen.

Oekrane is de achtertuin van Rusland, dus om oorlog te voorkomen, hadden het Westen en Oekrane de belangen van Rusland moeten respecteren, en dat is niet gebeurd.

Een andere vraag is of je een dictator als Putin moet respecteren. Ik denk van niet.

Dan zeg ik toch iets over de Russische propaganda hier. De leugens van Rusland zijn te doorzichtig. Zo win je de propaganda oorlog niet.

Ik vind het merkwaardig dat Oekrane het bezette deel van Donbas op 16 februari zou hebben aangevallen, terwijl het Russische leger klaar stond om binnen te vallen.

Dat riekt naar valse vlag, net zoals die opgeblazen zendmasten. Maar deze vrij voor de hand liggende gevolgtrekking lees je niet in de De Wereld van Morgen.

Helaas is de waarheid het eerste slachtoffer in een oorlog, dus wat daar precies is gebeurd zullen we misschien later te weten komen.

Dit soort conflicten hebben onderliggende oorzaken, namelijk natie staten met invloedsferen en verschillende ideologien, en zolang die er zijn, zullen er oorlogen zijn.

Een multipolaire wereld zal nooit langdurige vrede kennen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> knuppeltje, je schrijft als autoriteit op dit gebied, maar je vermeldt niet n bron. En je lijkt bronnen te negeren. Zie ik dat goed?


Iedereen die daartoe bereidt is kan afgaan op op wat serieuze media middels hun onderzoeksjournalisten te melden hebben in woord en beeld - in plaats van op allerlei vaak heel dubieuze opiniestukken, vol alternatieve feiten, blind te geloven. 

Heb je Anna Politkovskaja nog gelezen over hoe het ging met het ontstaan van het kapitalisme in Rusland, of was mijn eerdere uitleg aan je daarover genoeg?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Met een lange literatuurlijst kun je niet verwachten dat iedereen alles gaat lezen. Er is een verschil tussen wat de media vertellen en wat achter de schermen gebeurt.
> 
> De strategie van het Westen is Rusland te ondermijnen, net zoals Rusland het Westen probeert te ondermijnen.
> 
> Oekrane is de achtertuin van Rusland, dus om oorlog te voorkomen, hadden het Westen en Oekrane de belangen van Rusland moeten respecteren, en dat is niet gebeurd.
> 
> Een andere vraag is of je een dictator als Putin moet respecteren. Ik denk van niet.
> 
> Dan zeg ik toch iets over de Russische propaganda hier. De leugens van Rusland zijn te doorzichtig. Zo win je de propaganda oorlog niet.
> ...





> Met een lange literatuurlijst kun je niet verwachten dat iedereen alles gaat lezen.


Eens, heb alles ook nog niet aandachtig gelezen en er punten uitgehaald.




> Er is een verschil tussen wat de media vertellen en wat achter de schermen gebeurt.


Ook eens. Dat proberen we op te lossen door wl achter de schermen te kijken (vergelijk citaat Rob). Bijvoorbeeld een telegram uit 2008 van de VS ambassadeur in Moskou via wikileaks. Dat telegram staat in post #60.




> Een andere vraag is of je een dictator als Putin moet respecteren. Ik denk van niet.


Ik ook niet; maar inzake Oekrane vind ik Putin persoonlijk weinig interessant. 




> Ik vind het merkwaardig dat Oekrane het bezette deel van Donbas op 16 februari zou hebben aangevallen, terwijl het Russische leger klaar stond om binnen te vallen.


Gevechten zijn al sinds 2014 gaande. Eigenlijk is deze oorlog niet in februari 2022 begonnen, hij was sinds 2014 al aan de gang.
En in die jaren moeten het officile oekranse leger en diverse  fascistische  milities onderscheiden worden. Vooral die milities veroorzaakten escalatie (zie tal van reeds geposte bronnen, o. a. post #313 van het britse Novara Media. 

De Rand Corporation schrijft in het advies aan het Pentagon dat er in 2019 10.000 doden gevallen waren, in post #84.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Ik vind het merkwaardig dat Oekrane het bezette deel van Donbas op 16 februari zou hebben aangevallen, terwijl het Russische leger klaar stond om binnen te vallen. Dat riekt naar valse vlag, net zoals die opgeblazen zendmasten. Maar deze vrij voor de hand liggende gevolgtrekking lees je niet in de De Wereld van Morgen.





> Gevechten zijn al sinds 2014 gaande. Eigenlijk is deze oorlog niet in februari 2022 begonnen, hij was sinds 2014 al aan de gang.


Even concreet, dit is afleidingstactiek. Ik betrap hier zogenaamd 'kritische media' op een vermoedelijke leugen, en dan komt je met een vage algemeenheid die dit moet rechtvaardigen.

Ik ga niet alles controleren, dus ik beperk mij tot het doorprikken van ballonnen. Dus als men zulke leugens zonder blikken of blozen overneemt, wat is er dan waar van de rest van de zogenaamde feiten?

Uit de stukken lees ik bijvoorbeeld dat Rusland(!) humanitaire corridors wil om de burgers tegen de nazi's te beschermen die hen als menselijk schild willen misbruiken. We hebben met zijn allen mogen zien hoe Rusland met burgers omging in de bezette gebieden.

En de terminologie die wordt gebruikt, menselijk schild en nazi's, suggereert zeker geen vooringenomenheid?

Eigenlijk hoef ik niet meer te zeggen. Als je aan propaganda wilt doen, moet je niet al te veel afwijken van de feiten, anders is het niet geloofwaardig.

Denk maar aan de zogenaamde 'kritisch denkende' klimaatsceptici. Je hoeft alleen maar naar de gletsjers te kijken om te zien dat ze glashard liegen.

Propaganda van het westen is meestal het weglaten van relevante feiten. De Russische propaganda is meestal keihard liegen. Daarom is het ook makkelijk door te prikken, zelfs voor een amateur als ik.

De waarheid achterhalen is vaak een moeizaam proces. Maar leugens ontmaskeren is soms lachwekkend eenvoudig.

----------


## Thermopylae

> *De kraamkliniek van Marioepol*
> 
> Het is belangrijk om vooraf te begrijpen dat het niet het Oekraense leger is dat Marioepol verdedigt, maar de Azov-milities, die bestaat uit huurlingen.
> 
> In haar samenvatting van de situatie van 7 maart 2022 verklaarde de Russische VN-missie in New York dat inwoners melden dat de Oekraense strijdkrachten personeel uit geboorteziekenhuis nr. 1 van Marioepol hebben verdreven en een vuurpost in het gebouw hebben opgezet.
> 
> Op 8 maart publiceerden de onafhankelijke Russische website Lenta.ru getuigenissen van burgers uit Marioepol die verklaarden dat de kraamkliniek was overgenomen door het Azov-regiment, dat die de burgerbewoners had verdreven en hen met hun wapens had bedreigd. De getuigen bevestigden daarmee de verklaringen van de Russische ambassadeur van enkele uren voordien.
> 
> Voertuig van het Azov-bataljon in Marioepol, juni 2021. Foto: Wanderer77/CC BY-SA 4:0
> ...


Even een correctie. Het zogenaamde Azov bataljon is al in 2014 opgenomen als regulier onderdeel van het Oekraiense leger. Dus het zijn geen huurlingen. Bovendien zijn zij gelegerd in Marioepol dat is hun thuisbasis. 
Beslist niet vreemd dat in tijden van oorlog legereenheden gebouwen opeisen omdat deze ideale ligging hebben voor de verdediging.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik vind het merkwaardig dat Oekrane het bezette deel van Donbas op 16 februari zou hebben aangevallen, terwijl het Russische leger klaar stond om binnen te vallen.
> 
> Dat riekt naar valse vlag, net zoals die opgeblazen zendmasten. Maar deze vrij voor de hand liggende gevolgtrekking lees je niet in de De Wereld van Morgen.





> Gevechten zijn al sinds 2014 gaande. Eigenlijk is deze oorlog niet in februari 2022 begonnen, hij was sinds 2014 al aan de gang.





> Even concreet, dit is afleidingstactiek. Ik betrap hier zogenaamd 'kritische media' op een vermoedelijke leugen, en dan komt je met een vage algemeenheid die dit moet rechtvaardigen.


Ander antwoord dan  Ik weet niets van dit detail.




> () dat Oekrane het bezette deel van Donbas op 16 februari zou hebben aangevallen ()


Hield Rusland al een deel van Donbas bezet? Er waren russische troepen aanwezig  bedoelen we hetzelfde?
Viel Oekrane dat deel op 16 februari aan?
Zegt Rusland dat dat en juist dat de aanleding is voor de invasie? Ik dacht dat de spanning al maandenlang escaleerde.

----------


## Revisor

> Met een lange literatuurlijst kun je niet verwachten dat iedereen alles gaat lezen. Er is een verschil tussen wat de media vertellen en wat achter de schermen gebeurt.
> 
> De strategie van het Westen is Rusland te ondermijnen, net zoals Rusland het Westen probeert te ondermijnen.
> 
> Oekrane is de achtertuin van Rusland, dus om oorlog te voorkomen, hadden het Westen en Oekrane de belangen van Rusland moeten respecteren, en dat is niet gebeurd.
> 
> Een andere vraag is of je een dictator als Putin moet respecteren. Ik denk van niet.
> 
> Dan zeg ik toch iets over de Russische propaganda hier. De leugens van Rusland zijn te doorzichtig. Zo win je de propaganda oorlog niet.
> ...




Parliamentary questions


16 February 2022
E-000678/2022



Question for written answer E-000678/2022
to the Commission
Rule 138
Emmanouil Fragkos (ECR)

 Answer in writing 





 Subject: Murderous attack on ethnic Greeks in Ukraine



Ukrainian fanaticism has already claimed the first lives in this fresh conflict. On 13 February 2022, two Ukrainians of Greek descent were perceived as enemies and killed and two others were injured in a act perpetrated by individuals who were, in all likelihood, fanatical Ukrainian soldiers.

According to the ‘Save Donbass’ representative, the circumstances surrounding the two deaths, the identity of the soldiers, their unit and the likelihood of them being brought before a military tribunal have not been elucidated.

The area is being terrorised by not only Ukrainian soldiers but also mercenaries and neo-Nazi security forces. Although Ukraine has ratified the Framework Convention for the Protection of National Minorities, it appears that non-Ukrainians are, without exception, no longer welcome in the country.

The attack took place in the village of Hranitne, which is home to a community of around 3 500 Greeks that has been living there for about 2 500 years and speaks a dialect similar to that spoken in the Georgian district of Tsalka. The first Greek church and school were erected there in the 7th century.

In view of this:
1. Can the Commission say how it plans to uncover the truth behind the killing of the two ethnic Greeks?
2. Given that the EU is funding the 2016-2023 ‘U-LEAD with Europe’ multi-donor action programme, what action has been taken and commitments made at local and regional level for the protection of the Greek community in Ukraine?
3. Does the Commission consider that Ukraine should step up the special status of the Greek minority?

Original language of question: EL


Last updated: 23 February 2022




https://www.europarl.europa.eu/doceo...000678_EN.html

----------


## Bart.NL

> Ander antwoord dan – Ik weet niets van dit detail.
> 
> Hield Rusland al een deel van Donbas bezet? Er waren russische troepen aanwezig – bedoelen we hetzelfde?
> Viel Oekrane dat deel op 16 februari aan?
> Zegt Rusland dat dat en juist dat de aanleding is voor de invasie? Ik dacht dat de spanning al maandenlang escaleerde.


Concreet wordt gesteld dat op 16 februari dit deel van de Donbas werd aangevallen door Oekrane, wat vermoedelijk een valse vlag operatie was. Dus als jij een woordenspel wilt beginnen over bezet of niet, of dat er al maanden spanningen waren (ik dacht, jaren), dan is dat een andere afleidingstactiek.

Daar gaat het niet om.

Het gaat nu even om dit concrete gegeven dat op 16 februari Oekrane dit deel van de Donbas zou hebben aangevallen (bezet of bevrijd door Rusland). Als je dit zo presenteert, zonder de mogelijkheid van een valse vlag te noemen, dan ben je niet zuiver op de graat, en gaat het je niet om waarheidsvinding.

Dat is een complicerende factor voor als je de waarheid wilt weten. Er wordt een groot aantal mogelijke feiten genoemd die in de westerse media niet aan bod komen, maar als de bronnen niet betrouwbaar zijn, dan kan ik er niet veel mee.

Eerlijk gezegd, als het weinige dat ik wel kan controleren, gelogen is, dan moet ik aannemen dat van de rest veel ook gelogen is.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Concreet wordt gesteld dat op 16 februari dit deel van de Donbas werd aangevallen door Oekrane, 
> (...)
> Het gaat nu even om dit concrete gegeven dat op 16 februari Oekrane dit deel van de Donbas zou hebben aangevallen (...)


Wie stelt dat dan, en waar?

(Kan heel goed dat ik daaover heen gelezen heb - is voor mij ook een lange literatuurlijst).

() sinds de 16e februari namen de Oekraense artilleriebeschietingen op de bevolking van Donbas dramatisch toe, zoals blijkt uit de dagelijkse rapporten van de OVSE-waarnemers.
()
President Biden wist dus al op 16 februari dat de Oekraners begonnen waren met het beschieten van de burgerbevolking van de Donbas ()
(...)
() dat de oorlog daadwerkelijk reeds op 16 februari begon.

in post #401

Hier staat dat artilleriebeschietingen sinds 16 februari toenamen. Er staat ook dat het blijkt uit rapporten van OVSE. 
Dat is dan verdere escalatie. De spreker stelt dat daarmee op 16 februari de oorlog begon, maar men kan misschien ook zeggen dat hij al gaande was, of dat hij pas met de russische invasie formeel uitbrak.
(Zijn er eigenlijk officile oorlogsverklaringen gedaan?).

Maar wat is dan die _false flag_, volgens je? Zijn de OVSE-rapporten onwaar?

----------


## Bart.NL

401 is het nummer inderdaad.

Dan duik ik er toch maar eens in.




> De Oekraense voorbereidingen in de gevechtszone aan de frontlijn in de Donbas gingen door. Het Russische parlement raakte gealarmeerd


Er staan 150.000 Russische troepen klaar om Oekrane binnen te vallen en de Oekranse oorlogsvoorbereidingen alameren het Russische parlement? Ik snap hun bezorgdheid.




> sinds de 16e februari namen de Oekraense artilleriebeschietingen op de bevolking van Donbas dramatisch toe, zoals blijkt uit de dagelijkse rapporten van de OVSE-waarnemers.


Hier dan de OVSE rapporten van 16 en 17 februari: 

https://www.osce.org/special-monitor...ukraine/512326

https://www.osce.org/special-monitor...ukraine/512506

Niets hierover.

Wikipedia meldt, voor wat het waard is:

Fighting in Donbas escalated significantly on 17 February 2022. While the daily number of attacks over the first six weeks of 2022 was 2 to 5,[288] the Ukrainian military reported 60 attacks on 17 February. Russian state media also reported over 20 artillery attacks on separatist positions the same day.[288] For example, the Ukrainian government accused Russian separatists of shelling a kindergarten at Stanytsia Luhanska using artillery, injuring three civilians. The Luhansk People's Republic said that its forces had been attacked by the Ukrainian government with mortars, grenade launchers and machine gun fire.[289][290]

On 18 February, the Donetsk People's Republic and the Luhansk People's Republic ordered mandatory evacuations of civilians from their respective capital cities, although it has been noted that full evacuations would take months to accomplish.[291][292][293][294] Ukrainian media reported a sharp increase in artillery shelling by the Russian-led militants in Donbas as attempts to provoke the Ukrainian army.[295][296] Russian state media also reported a "car bombing", allegedly targeting the separatist government headquarters in Donetsk.[297]

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prelud...ion_of_Ukraine




> Natuurlijk reageerden de media noch de EU, de NAVO of enige westerse regering en greep er niemand in. Later zal dan worden beweerd dat dit Russische desinformatie was. Het lijkt er veeleer op dat de EU en sommige landen opzettelijk hebben gezwegen over het bloedbad onder de Donbas-bevolking, omdat ze wisten dat dit een Russische interventie zou uitlokken.
> 
> President Biden wist dus al op 16 februari dat de Oekraners begonnen waren met het beschieten van de burgerbevolking van de Donbas.


<sarcasme aan>
Hij heeft natuurlijk de OVSE rapporten gelezen, waar uitgebreid verslag wordt gedaan over dit "BLOEDBAD".
<sarcasme uit>




> en dat dit Vladimir Poetin voor een moeilijke keuze plaatste: de Donbas militair helpen en een internationaal probleem creren, of niets doen en toekijken hoe de Russischtalige bevolking van de Donbass werd verpletterd Als hij besloot in te grijpen, kon Poetin zich beroepen op de internationale verplichting van “responsibility to protect” (R2P). Hij wist echter dat een dergelijke interventie, ongeacht zijn aard of omvang, een storm van sancties zou ontketenen.
> 
> Of de Russische interventie nu beperkt bleef tot de Donbas of verder ging om het Westen onder druk te zetten inzake de status van Oekrane, de prijs zou dezelfde zijn. Dat legde hij uit in zijn toespraak van 21 februari.
> Op die dag ging hij akkoord met het verzoek van het parlement en erkende hij de onafhankelijkheid van de twee Donbas-republieken. Hij tekende tegelijkertijd vriendschaps- en hulpverdragen met beide entiteiten.
> 
> De Oekraense artilleriebeschietingen op de Donbas-bevolking gingen door en op 23 februari vroegen de twee republieken om militaire hulp van Rusland. Op 24 februari deed Vladimir Poetin een beroep op artikel 51 van het VN-Handvest, dat voorziet in wederzijdse militaire bijstand in het kader van een defensief bondgenootschap.


Wikipedia dan maar weer:

On 21 February 2022, Russia's Federal Security Service (FSB) announced that Ukrainian shelling had destroyed an FSB border facility 150 m from the Russia–Ukraine border in Rostov Oblast.[298] Separately, the press service of the Southern Military District announced that Russian forces had in the morning that day killed a group of five saboteurs near the village of Mityakinskaya, Rostov Oblast, that had penetrated the border from Ukraine in two infantry fighting vehicles, the vehicles having been destroyed.[299] Ukraine denied being involved in both incidents and called them a false flag.[300][301] Additionally, two Ukrainian soldiers and a civilian were reported killed by shelling in the village of Zaitseve, 30 km north of Donetsk.[302]

En nu komt het klapstuk:

*Several analysts, including the investigative website Bellingcat, published evidence that many of the claimed attacks, explosions as well as evacuations in Donbas were staged by Russia.[303][304][305]*

Nu moet ik toegeven dat zelfs ik niet had verwacht dat de bron van 401 zo leugenachtig is dat het helemaal niet is gebeurd, maar als het was gebeurd, dan was het vermoedelijk valse vlag, zoals de meeste incidenten die wel zijn gebeurd in die periode.




> Om de Russische interventie in de ogen van het publiek totaal onwettig te maken, werd hier opzettelijk verzwegen dat de oorlog daadwerkelijk reeds op 16 februari begon.


Tot zover mijn betoog. Is dit Russische propaganda of niet? Zijn dit leugens of niet? Jullie zoeken het zelf maar uit.

----------


## Olive Yao

> () sinds de 16e februari namen de Oekraense artilleriebeschietingen op de bevolking van Donbas dramatisch toe, zoals blijkt uit de dagelijkse rapporten van de OVSE-waarnemers.





> Hier dan de OVSE rapporten van 16 en 17 februari: 
> 
> https://www.osce.org/special-monitor...ukraine/512326
> 
> https://www.osce.org/special-monitor...ukraine/512506
> 
> Niets hierover.


Jawel:

16 februari:



bron

17 februari:



bron

18 februari:



bron

19 februari:



bron

(Na 19 februari niet verder gekeken).




> Nu moet ik toegeven dat zelfs ik niet had verwacht dat de bron van 401 zo leugenachtig is dat het helemaal niet is gebeurd, ()


OVSE laat wel een sterke stijging zien.




> Several analysts, including the investigative website Bellingcat, published evidence that many of the claimed attacks, explosions as well as evacuations in Donbas were staged by Russia.[303][304][305]


303: "Four Russian false flags that are comically easy to debunk". The Daily Telegraph. 21 February 2022. Retrieved 22 February 2022.

304: "Russia's 'Idiotic' Disinformation Campaign Could Still Lead to War in Ukraine". Vice Media. 21 February 2022. Retrieved 22 February 2022.

305: Mazneva, Elena; Chourisna, Kateryna (22 February 2022). "Ukraine Power Plant Damaged During Two Days of Shelling". Bloomberg news. Retrieved 23 February 2022.

Ik ga af op OVSE, niet op _The Daily Telegraph_, _Vice Media_ en _Bloomberg news_. In het algemeen interesseren westerse _mainstream_ media me niet hierover. Ze gedragen zich zoals beschreven in Herman en Chomski, Manufacturing consent, en Media Lens, Newspeak in the 21st century.




> maar als het was gebeurd, dan was het vermoedelijk valse vlag, (...)


Vooralsnog neem ik dat niet aan.




> Tot zover mijn betoog. Is dit Russische propaganda of niet? Zijn dit leugens of niet?


Tot dusver zie ik dat nog niet.




> Jullie zoeken het zelf maar uit.


Tot uw dienst.  :petaf:

----------


## Bart.NL

Dit is weer afleidingstactiek. Het gaat om de concrete bewering dat er een *bloedbad* zou hebben plaatsgevonden in het door Rusland (bevrijde/bezette) deel van de Donbas op 16 februari, en *dat zou de aanleiding zijn voor de oorlog* en *het zou staan in de OVSE rapporten*. Dan pak je de getallen van de volgende dag erbij, 17 februari, maar de beschrijving van de aard van de incidenten laat je weg, want die past weer niet jouw verhaal.

Op basis van deze rapporten constateert bericht 401 namelijk een 'bloedbad'. En dat staat niet in die rapporten. Dat is een leugen, net zoals bijna het hele bericht 401. En uiteraard, bronnen die jouw verhaal ontkrachten, accepteer je niet. Je bent niet beter dan een wappie die corona ontkent en de waarheid ontleent aan de blog van Lange Frans. Het kan volgens jou niet zo zijn dat Poetin een leger van 150.000 man klaar had staan en een aanleiding zocht om Oekrane binnen te vallen.

Plausibiliteit is een lastig begrip. Toepassen van logica op feiten is ook moeilijk. Waar is het verstand?

----------


## Revisor

Jacques Baud. Screenshot YouTube Max Milo Editions

Analyse - Jacques Baud

*Voormalig NAVO-expert klaagt dubbele moraal over oorlogen  de onze vs de hunne  aan (3)

In een derde van drie artikels over de oorlog van Rusland in Oekrane staat voormalig NAVO-expert Jacques Baud stil bij de dubbele moraal van het westen, wanneer het gaat over oorlog en oorlogsmisdaden. "Hebben wij geprobeerd "het Amerikaanse volk te doen lijden" omdat het tegen ons loog nog vr de oorlog in Irak begon? Hebben we n enkele sanctie getroffen tegen de landen, bedrijven of politici die wapens leveren aan de oorlog in Jemen, dat volgens de VN wordt beschouwd als de ergste humanitaire ramp ter wereld?
*
woensdag 27 april 2022 09:18

Wat mij als voormalige professional van inlichtingendiensten vooral opvalt is de totale afwezigheid van westerse inlichtingendiensten als bron voor de weergave van de situatie van het afgelopen jaar. In Zwitserland kregen die diensten kritiek omdat ze de situatie niet correct hebben weergegeven.

Sterker nog, het lijkt erop dat in de hele westerse wereld de inlichtingendiensten overrompeld worden door de politici. Het probleem is dat het de politici zijn die de beslissingen nemen  de beste inlichtingendienst ter wereld is nutteloos als de beslisser niet luistert. Dit is wat gebeurde tijdens deze crisis.

Hier moet echter ook gezegd worden dat er wel inlichtingendiensten die de situatie zeer nauwkeurig en rationeel beschreven hebben, maar andere diensten tekenden duidelijk hetzelfde beeld als dat onze media verspreidden. 

In deze crisis speelden de diensten van de landen van het nieuwe Europa een belangrijke rol. Uit ervaring weet ik dat ze extreem slecht zijn in het maken van analyses: ze zijn doctrinair en missen de intellectuele en politieke onafhankelijkheid die nodig is om een situatie met militaire kwaliteit te beoordelen. Je hebt ze liever als vijanden dan als vrienden.

Tevens lijkt het erop dat politici in sommige Europese landen opzettelijk de informatie van hun diensten negeerden om ideologisch op de situatie te reageren. Daarom was deze crisis vanaf het begin irrationeel.

Defensie-adviseur Michle Flournoy en minister van buitenlandse zaken Anthony Blinken zijn voorstanders van alle aanvalsoorlogen van de VS sinds Bill Clinton. Foto: thegrayzone.com

Het valt daarnaast ook op dat zowat alle documenten die tijdens deze crisis aan het publiek werden getoond, gepresenteerd werden door politici op basis van commercile bronnen.

Sommige westerse politici wilden duidelijk dat er een conflict zou ontstaan. In de VS waren de aanvalsscenarios die minister van buitenlandse zaken Anthony Blinken aan de VN-Veiligheidsraad presenteerde slechts het product van de verbeelding van een Tiger Team dat voor hem werkte.

Hij deed precies hetzelfde als zijn toenmalig minister van defensie Donald Rumsfeld in 2002, die ook een bypass had genomen rond de informatie van de CIA en andere inlichtingendiensten. Die waren veel minder assertief over het bestaan van Iraakse chemische wapens.

De dramatische ontwikkelingen waar we vandaag getuige van zijn, hebben oorzaken die we kennen, maar niet willen zien:

Strategisch: de NAVO-uitbreiding (die we in deze reeks artikels niet hebben behandeld)Politiek: de westerse weigering om de Minsk-akkoorden uit te voerenOperationeel: de voortdurende en herhaalde aanvallen op de burgerbevolking van de Donbass sinds 2014 en de dramatische escalatie sinds eind februari 2022.

Met andere woorden, we kunnen de Russische aanval natuurlijk betreuren en veroordelen. Maar wij (dat wil zeggen: de VS, Frankrijk en de EU voorop) hebben de voorwaarden geschapen waarin dit conflict kon uitbreken.
We tonen ons medeleven met het Oekraense volk en de meer dan twee miljoen vluchtelingen. Dat is lovenswaardig. Als we echter een beetje hetzelfde medeleven hadden gehad met even grote aantal vluchtelingen onder de Oekraense bevolking van de Donbas zou dit alles waarschijnlijk allemaal nooit zijn gebeurd. Deze mensen werden door hun eigen regering afgeslacht. Zij hebben acht jaar lang hun toevlucht gezocht in Rusland.

Burgerslachtoffers van vijandelijke acties in 2018-2021 in de Donbass aan beide zijden van het front. Cijfers: UNHCR

Zoals we kunnen zien in deze tabel, stierf meer dan 80 procent van alle slachtoffers in de Donbas na beschietingen door het Oekraense leger. Jarenlang zweeg het Westen over het bloedbad onder Russischtalige Oekraners door de regering van Kiev, zonder ooit druk op Kiev uit te oefenen. Het is deze stilte die de Rusland tot actie dwong. [Bron van de cijfers, zie: Conflictgerelateerde burgerslachtoffers van de VN-missie voor monitoring van de mensenrechten in Oekrane.]

Of de term genocide van toepassing is op de aanvallen die de bevolking van Donbas heeft ondergaan, is een open vraag. De term is over het algemeen gereserveerd voor gevallen van grotere omvang (Holocaust, enz.).

De definitie van het Genocideverdrag is waarschijnlijk ruim genoeg om op deze zaak van toepassing te zijn. Juridische experten kunnen dit verder uitklaren.

Het is duidelijk dat dit conflict ons tot hysterie heeft geleid. Sancties zijn blijkbaar het favoriete instrument van ons buitenlands beleid geworden. Als we erop hadden aangedrongen dat Oekrane zich zou houden aan de Minsk-akkoorden, waarover we hadden onderhandeld en die we hadden goedgekeurd, was dit allemaal niet gebeurd. 

De veroordeling van president Vladimir Poetin is ook onze veroordeling. Het heeft geen zin om achteraf te zeuren  we hadden gewoon eerder moeten handelen.

President Macron (als garant en lid van de VN-Veiligheidsraad) noch Duits bondskanselier Olaf Scholz, noch president Volodymyr Zelensky hebben hun verplichtingen nagekomen. Uiteindelijk zijn het al die anderen die geen stem hebben die de echte nederlaag ondergaan.

De EU was niet in staat de uitvoering van de Minsk-akkoorden te bevorderen  integendeel, ze reageerde niet toen Oekrane zijn eigen bevolking in de Donbas bombardeerde. Had ze dat wel gedaan, dan had Vladimir Poetin niet hoeven reageren. Afwezig in de diplomatieke fase, onderscheidde de EU zich door het conflict aan te wakkeren.

----------


## Revisor

Op 27 februari was de Oekraense regering nog bereid onderhandelingen met Rusland aan te gaan. Een paar uur later stemde de EU een budget van 450 miljoen euro voor de levering van wapens aan Oekrane, olie op het vuur.
Vanaf dat moment vonden de Oekraners dat ze geen akkoord hoefden te bereiken. Het verzet van de Azov-militie in Marioepol leidde zelfs tot een verhoging van 500 miljoen euro voor wapens.

In Oekrane werden – met de zegen van de westerse landen – voorstanders van onderhandelingen uitgeschakeld. Dit was het geval met Denis Kireyev, een van de Oekraense onderhandelaars, die op 5 maart werd vermoord door de Oekraense geheime dienst (SBU) omdat hij te gunstig stond tegenover Rusland en als een ‘verrader’ werd beschouwd.

Hetzelfde lot trof Dmitry Demyanenko, voormalig plaatsvervangend hoofd van het hoofddirectoraat van de SBU voor Kiev en de regio, die op 10 maart werd vermoord omdat hij te gunstig stond tegenover een overeenkomst met Rusland. Hij werd neergeschoten door de Mirotvorets (“Vredestichter”)-militie .

Leden van het Myrotvorets (‘peacekeeper’) team. Foto: psb4ukr.org/CC BY-SA 4:0

Deze militie wordt geassocieerd met de Mirotvorets-website, die een lijst bevat met de “vijanden van Oekrane”, inclusief hun persoonlijke gegevens, adressen en telefoonnummers, zodat ze kunnen worden lastiggevallen of zelfs gelimineerd; een praktijk die in veel landen strafbaar is, maar niet in Oekrane. De VN en enkele Europese landen hebben de sluiting van deze site geist – wat werd geweigerd door het Oekraense parlement.

De oorlog zal uiteindelijk duur betaald worden, maar Vladimir Poetin zal waarschijnlijk de doelstellingen bereiken die hij voor zichzelf heeft gesteld. Zijn banden met Peking werden verstevigd. China komt naar voren als bemiddelaar in het conflict, terwijl Zwitserland zich bij de lijst van Ruslands vijanden voegt.

De VS zien zich nu verplicht Venezuela en Iran om olie te vragen om uit de energie-impasse te komen waarin ze zichzelf hebben vastgereden. Zelfverklaard interimpresident Juan Guaid van Venezuela verlaat voorgoed het toneel en de VS moeten jammerlijk terugkomen op de sancties die ze aan beide landen hebben opgelegd.

Westerse ministers die

op Poetin, laten zien (zelfs nadat ze hun woordkeuze lichtjes hebben aangepast, maar niet de inhoud!) dat ze geen haar beter zijn dan degenen die we horen te haten.

Sancties tegen Russische atleten op de Paralympische Spelen of tegen Russische artiesten hebben niets te maken hebben met het bestrijden van Poetin.

We erkennen daarmee impliciet dat Rusland een democratie is, aangezien we van mening zijn dat het Russische volk verantwoordelijk is voor de oorlog. Als dit niet het geval zou zijn, waarom proberen we dan een hele bevolking te straffen voor de fouten van n man? Laten we niet vergeten dat collectieve bestraffing verboden is door de Conventies van Genve.

De les die we uit dit conflict kunnen trekken is we een variabele geometrische menselijkheid koesteren. Als we zoveel om vrede en Oekrane gaven, waarom hebben we Oekrane dan niet aangemoedigd om de overeenkomsten te respecteren die het land had ondertekend en die de leden van de VN-Veiligheidsraad hadden bevestigd?

De media slaagden erin haat tegen de Chinezen te verspreiden tijdens de Covid-crisis en hun gepolariseerde boodschap leidt tot dezelfde effecten tegen ‘de Russen’. De journalistiek wordt steeds meer onprofessioneel en partizaan.

Zoals Goethe zei: “Hoe groter het licht, hoe donkerder de schaduw.” Hoe meer de sancties tegen Rusland disproportioneel zijn, hoe meer de gevallen waarin we niets hebben gedaan, ons racisme en onze slaafsheid benadrukken. Waarom immers reageren westerse politici al acht jaar niet op de aanvallen tegen de burgerbevolking van de Donbass?

Want tenslotte, waarom zouden wij het conflict in Oekrane strenger moeten afkeuren dan de oorlogen tegen Irak, Afghanistan of Libi? Welke sancties hebben we genomen tegen zij die opzettelijk hebben gelogen tegen de internationale gemeenschap om onrechtvaardige, ongerechtvaardigde en moorddadige oorlogen te voeren?

Hebben wij geprobeerd “het Amerikaanse volk te doen lijden” omdat het tegen ons loog (omdat ze een democratie zijn!) nog vr de oorlog in Irak begon? Hebben we n enkele sanctie getroffen tegen de landen, bedrijven of politici die wapens leveren aan het conflict in Jemen, dat volgens de VN wordt beschouwd als de “ergste humanitaire ramp ter wereld?”

Hebben we sancties opgelegd aan de landen van de EU die de meest gruwelijke martelingen op hun grondgebied uitvoeren, tot groter eer en glorie van de VS?

De vraag stellen is haar beantwoorden… en het antwoord oogt niet fraai._

Dit artikel is verschenen dankzij het Centre Franais de Recherche sur le Renseignement en werd vertaald uit het Frans door N. Dass. Jacques Baud is auteur van meerdere boeken over inlichtingen, oorlog en terrorisme, o.a. Le Dtournement du vol Ryanair 4978 en Gouverner par les fake news. Zijn meest recente boek is Poutine, matre du jeu? en Gouverner par les fake news. Zijn meest recente boek is Poutine, matre du jeu?


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...e-hunne-aan-3/

----------


## Olive Yao

> Dit is weer afleidingstactiek. Het gaat om de concrete bewering dat er een *bloedbad* zou hebben plaatsgevonden in het door Rusland (bevrijde/bezette) deel van de Donbas op 16 februari, en *dat zou de aanleiding zijn voor de oorlog* en *het zou staan in de OVSE rapporten*. Dan pak je de getallen van de volgende dag erbij, 17 februari, maar de beschrijving van de aard van de incidenten laat je weg, want die past weer niet jouw verhaal.
> 
> Op basis van deze rapporten constateert bericht 401 namelijk een 'bloedbad'. En dat staat niet in die rapporten. Dat is een leugen, net zoals bijna het hele bericht 401. En uiteraard, bronnen die jouw verhaal ontkrachten, accepteer je niet. Je bent niet beter dan een wappie die corona ontkent en de waarheid ontleent aan de blog van Lange Frans. Het kan volgens jou niet zo zijn dat Poetin een leger van 150.000 man klaar had staan en een aanleiding zocht om Oekrane binnen te vallen.
> 
> Plausibiliteit is een lastig begrip. Toepassen van logica op feiten is ook moeilijk. Waar is het verstand?


In #401 staat:




> () sinds de 16e februari namen de Oekraense artilleriebeschietingen op de bevolking van Donbas dramatisch toe, zoals blijkt uit de dagelijkse rapporten van de OVSE-waarnemers.


Dat klopt.




> Dan pak je de getallen van de volgende dag erbij, 17 februari, (...)


 en van 18 en 19 februari. In #401 staat immers sinds 16 februari.




> Het gaat om de concrete bewering dat er een *bloedbad* zou hebben plaatsgevonden in het door Rusland (bevrijde/bezette) deel van de Donbas op 16 februari, (...)


Er staat niet bloedbad op 16 februari. In #401 staat:




> Het lijkt er veeleer op dat de EU en sommige landen opzettelijk hebben gezwegen over het bloedbad onder de Donbas-bevolking, ()





> () en *het zou staan in de OVSE rapporten*. () Op basis van deze rapporten constateert bericht 401 namelijk een 'bloedbad'. En dat staat niet in die rapporten. Dat is een leugen, ()


In #401 staat niet dat dat in de OVSE-rapporten staat, maar alleen dat toename van de artilleriebeschietingen daarin staat.
#401 oordeelt zelf dat er een bloedbad gaande was in Donbas, en dat was ook zo!




> en *dat zou de aanleiding zijn voor de oorlog*


In #401 staat:




> (...) omdat ze wisten dat dit een Russische interventie zou uitlokken. ()


Dat lijkt me aannemelijk. Nu is de maat vol, kunnen de Russen door de sterke escalatie geacht hebben




> () maar de beschrijving van de aard van de incidenten laat je weg, ()


Nu is de maat vol, kunnen de Russen door de sterke escalatie gedacht hebben.




> Het kan volgens jou niet zo zijn dat Poetin een leger van 150.000 man klaar had staan en een aanleiding zocht om Oekrane binnen te vallen.


Die had Rusland al lang: de proxy-oorlog van de VS tegen Rusland.

----------


## Revisor

*Zelenskymania and Switzerlands ruined image*


Guy Mettan (Photo ma)

*Background and foreground of the war in Ukraine*

_by Guy Mettan,* Geneva
_
_(10 April 2022) While negotiations seem to be progressing and the first contours of a possible solution in Ukraine are emerging (neutrality and partial demilitarisation of the country, handover of the Donbass and Crimea), the background to the conflict is beginning to be better understood. However, a quick ceasefire is not to be expected: the Americans and the Ukrainians have not yet lost enough and the Russians have not yet won enough to cease hostilities._

Before I continue with my reflections, however, I would like to ask those who do not share my realistic view of international relations to put this text aside. They will not like what is about to come, and it will save them heartburn and the time they would waste denigrating me.

I am of the opinion that morality is a very poor advisor in geopolitics, but in human affairs it is appropriate: the most uncompromising realism does not prevent us from investing time and money, as I am doing, to alleviate the fate of the population affected by the fighting.

The analyses of the most qualified experts (I am thinking especially of the Americans John Mearsheimer and Noam Chomsky), the investigations of investigative journalists like Glenn Greenwald and Max Blumenthal, and the documents seized by the Russians  for example, the intercepted communications traffic of the Ukrainian army from 22 January and the attack plans seized on a computer left behind by a British officer  show that this war was both inevitable and highly improvised.
*
An inevitable and improvised war*

Inevitable because since Zelenskys declaration of his intention to retake Crimea by force in April 2021, Ukrainians and Americans had decided to trigger the war no later than early this year.

The concentration of Ukrainian troops in the Donbass since last summer, the massive arms deliveries by NATO in recent months, the accelerated combat training of Azov regiments and the army, the intensive shelling of Donetsk and Lugansk by the Ukrainians from 16 February onwards (all this was ignored by the Western media, of course), prove that Kiev had planned a large-scale military operation for the end of this winter.

The aim was to repeat the Operation Storm launched by Croatia against the Serbian Krajina in August 1995 and to take the Donbass in a lightning offensive, without giving the Russians time to react, in order to gain control over the entire Ukrainian territory and enable the country to join NATO and the EU quickly. Incidentally, this also explains why the USA has repeatedly announced a Russian attack since the autumn: they knew that, one way or another, it would come to war.

Improvised because the Russian response was made under time pressure. When the Russians realised that NATOs diplomatic moves  no US response to their proposals, Blinken-Lavrov meetings in Geneva in January, Zelenskys call for calm and Macron-Scholz mediation in February  did not clarify the situation and amounted to a classic stalling tactic, the Russians reacted in a masterful and at the same time very risky way. Within ten days (recognition of the republics, cooperation agreement and start of the military operation), they decided to attack first in order to pre-empt the Ukrainians.

And instead of attacking the well-equipped and heavily fortified Ukrainian army forces head-on, it was decided to bypass them with a large-scale encirclement/diversion manoeuvre. The invasion opened three fronts simultaneously  north, centre and south  in order to destroy the Ukrainian air force and as much equipment as possible in the first few hours and disorganise the Ukrainian counter-attack.

Had they let Ukraine attack first, their situation would have become critical and they would have either been defeated or condemned to an endless war of attrition in the Donbass. It should be remembered that Russian troop strength is ridiculously low: 150,000 men against 300,000 Ukrainians, including the National Guard.

Considering the circumstances and despite the initial mishaps and losses, the Russian operation was a success and will go down in military history, though of course not as a human example.

With this first phase completed, the Russians can now concentrate on their main objective, which is to liquidate the pockets of Kharkiv and Mariupol held by the neo-Nazi Azov regiments and to reduce the Kramatorsk cauldron where the bulk of the Ukrainian army is entrenched.
So much for the military component.


*Winners and losers*

Let us now look at the political situation. Who are the real winners and losers of this war? I see one main winner, smaller winners and many losers.

The biggest winner is undoubtedly the USA. One has to recognise that the Biden team has manoeuvred masterfully despite the senility of its president. By withdrawing from Afghanistan last August, it has cleared itself in the eyes of the public and avoided being blamed for the disastrous invasion and occupation of that poor country. By drafting a script in which the born actor Zelensky can shine, they appear to the Western public as brave white knights, although they are the big masterminds in the background. The USA has closed ranks in NATO and turned the Europeans into useful idiots who willingly defend the democracies threatened by the despicable butcher-dictator Putin. In the process, they are forced by the USA to buy its shale gas, while the German left and the Greens rush to mobilise 100 billion euros in military loans to buy American F-35 fighter-bombers. Bingo! The only fly in the ointment is that the plan did not go according to plan. The Russians did not fall into the trap. Ukraine will be carved up, neutralised and will not be able to join NATO as hoped.

Other winners are China, India and the countries of the South, which are watching with glee as the West, especially the Europeans, tear each other apart and weaken themselves for a long time. In an unexpected way, they find themselves in the comfortable position of neutrality or non-alignment. The Chinese would have preferred an amicable settlement, but they had no choice: they know that if they drop Russia, they will be next on the list, as shown by the torrent of Sinophobia that the West is pouring out under the pretext of defending the rights of the Uighurs (while the West is completely indifferent to the rights of the Yemenis, who have been bombed mercilessly for six years).

The big loser will of course be Ukraine, which is being needlessly maimed, dismembered, devastated and massacred, as it now loses much more than what it would have lost if the Minsk agreement had been implemented. President Zelensky will have to bear the heavy responsibility for this in history, as he preferred the ruin of his country to a timely compromise.

The other big losers are the Europeans. In the immediate future, it is true, they can brag about their rediscovered unity, their accelerated rearmament, their strong will to defend democracy and freedom to the last Ukrainian, their generosity towards refugees, their future independence from Russia in the field of energy, and so on.

All this is indeed correct and true. But in the future the price they will pay for it will be extremely high. Their behaviour shows that they have absolutely no say vis--vis the Americans  they are mere vassals. Ursula von der Leyen's decision last week to hand over the personal data of EU citizens to the Americans shows the extent of European subjugation.

The same applies to the economy: what sense does it make to free oneself from Russian energy dependence to fall into that of the Americans with gas prices four or five times higher? What will the German industry say when it has to foot the bill? Especially since there are neither LNG tankers, nor ports, gas de-liquefaction plants or pipelines in sufficient numbers in Europe. How is American shale gas to be delivered to the Slovaks, Romanians and Hungarians? On the backs of donkeys?

What will the German Greens say if they have to accept the construction of new nuclear power plants to meet the demand for electricity? What will the youth and the European environmentalists say when they realise that they have been ripped off and the fight against global warming has been sacrificed in the name of dirty geopolitical interests? Or the French when they see their country being declassified not only globally but also at the European level after having witnessed the rearmament of Germany and the massive purchase of American weapons by Poles, Balts, Scandinavians, Italians and Germans? How about the European public opinion when it has to entertain millions of Ukrainian refugees after offering them free train subscriptions?

And what will Europe gain if it finds itself split in two by deep hatred and a new Iron Curtain that has shifted just a little further east than that of the Cold War? And what will it do when it finds that it has not isolated Russia but is itself cut off from the rest of the world? If one looks closely at the vote on the UN resolutions, one finds that the 40 or so countries that abstained or did not participate in the vote, represent a majority of the worlds population and 40% of the worlds economy.

Far from melting, support for Russia has actually improved between the 2 March vote and the 25 March vote. As for the countries that refused to impose sanctions on Russia, it should be noted that an overwhelming majority abstained and only the Western countries accepted them...

----------


## Revisor

*Switzerland’s ruined image*

Another big loser is Switzerland. Official Switzerland boasts that it has followed the sanctions demanded by the USA and the European Union with historic speed. Those in a hurry are already calling for swift accession to the EU and NATO. Well done.

But after the Federal Council gave in in the cases of Jewish funds and bank client confidentiality, this is the third time in twenty years that our government has submitted to American dictates: what is left of our law and sovereignty?

Worse still, we have capitulated by surrendering our neutrality in the open field because no one asked us to do so. After standing firm for two centuries, we are now submitting without a fight in less than five days!

This renunciation is serious not only for the country’s identity but also for its credibility. The fact that federal councillors bow to Zelensky on the Bundesplatz and wear scarves in the Ukrainian colours still gets a pass. That is political folklore. But the sacrifice of neutrality is seriously damaging the country, because by aligning ourselves with the West we have gambled away our credit with the rest of the world.

What are we to think of the reliability of our banks when they block accounts on mere American orders? What will become of international Geneva and our foreign policy, which is now boycotted by Russia and probably many other countries, if we are no longer able to articulate it ourselves without appealing to Brussels and Washington? How can Geneva claim to remain the capital of multilateralism when CERN and the ILO [International Labour Organisation] suspend Russia’s participation and Switzerland boycotts Lavrov’s speeches at the Human Rights Council in the slipstream of EU countries?

This departure signals the shipwreck of the inclusive multilateralism that Switzerland and Geneva claimed to defend, and is proving serious for our humanitarian policy and the Geneva Conventions, as evidenced by the alarming ICRC communication of Tuesday 29 March.

By unconditionally backing Ukraine and Europe, we are putting the ICRC’s neutrality and impartiality at risk. The two are inseparable in the eyes of the world. And that is why the ICRC had to respond forcefully to Ukrainian attempts to sabotage its work when it was accused of doing business with the Russians, even though neutrality is at the heart of its mission.

How can one trust an institution whose host country has betrayed the spirit and even the letter of neutrality, which is after all enshrined in its constitution, in order to please Western political leaders and a public opinion inflamed by anti-Russian propaganda?

The silence of the Geneva authorities and political parties will cost dearly, especially since Switzerland is making a fool of itself by leaving the Good Offices initiative to countries like Israel, Turkey or Belarus!

Finally, there is Russia. Winner or loser? Both, actually. On the one hand, Russia will probably win militarily and strategically. At the end of the fighting, Russia could achieve the neutralisation of Ukraine, its partial demilitarisation (no foreign military bases and nuclear weapons) and a possible partition of the country.

Russia will leave the fanatics of American hegemony haunting the offices in Washington and Brussels utterly shocked. It will have shown that there will be no compromise on its security and that of its allies. And Russia will have shown the world that it does what it says and says what it does, having made its red lines clear three months before the conflict. And it will have done so without rocking its economy and currency, as the West had hoped.

Contrary to the opinions of Western countries, economic sanctions, however harsh, will only strengthen Putin, as recent polls by the neutral Levada Institute show, confirming the support of a large majority of the population for the “special operation”. Never before has a sanction succeeded in toppling a government, neither in Cuba, nor in Iran, nor in North Korea.

But Moscow will have to bear the stigma of the warmonger, the aggressor, even if legally its concerns are no less bad than the invasion of Iraq in 2003 and the NATO aggression against Serbia in 1999 with the subsequent secession of Kosovo a few years later. The human, cultural, economic and political price to be paid will be high. The tensions created by the conflict will not magically disappear and the Russians will have to deal with the consequences of this war for a long time to come.

*Cyber war and Stratcom*

We conclude this overview with a word about the incredible success of the Ukrainian propaganda campaign in the West. This war offers the opportunity to witness live the first full cyberwar operation.

If press freedom is suffering in Russia, it is not much better here: we have banned Russian media and forbid dissenting viewpoints, even though we pretend to defend press freedom! Within a few days, there was a zelenscisation of minds, with everyone competing in subservience to listen to the Great Hero and fulfil his wishes. President Macron even wore a three-day beard and an olive-coloured T-shirt to underline his support for the cause, while the media renounced all journalistic ethics in order to give full support to Ukraine. Such a breakdown of sanity in such a short time is unheard of.

Outrageous, but not inexplicable. Dan Cohen, correspondent for “Behind the News”, has closely analysed the sophisticated mechanisms of Ukrainian propaganda and the reasons for its colossal success in our countries.

A NATO commander described the campaign in the Washington Post as “a massive stratcom (strategic communications) operation mobilising media, info ops and psy ops”. In essence, it was about mobilising the media and hypnotising the public with a constant stream of real news, fake news, images and narratives that were likely to stun people in order to keep emotional levels high and shut down the public’s ability to judge.

This resulted in a flood of spectacular images and often false information: the alleged death of the soldiers on Snake Island, the ghost of Kiev who is said to have shot down six Russian planes alone, the threats against the Chernobyl nuclear power plant, the fake bombing of the Zaporozhye power plant, or the cases of the maternity ward and the theatre in Mariupol whose victims were never seen, apart from two women, at least one of whom was recognised as alive.

Add to this the accelerated whitewashing of the Azov battalions, who were transformed into patriotic soldiers after their neo-Nazi patches were removed, and the denial of the existence of American bacteriological laboratories in Ukraine, although their existence was explicitly admitted by Victoria Nuland at a Senate hearing on 8 March. It is true that “wording” was immediately disseminated to deny their existence. The very next day, people started talking about “biological research structures” and warning the public about alleged Russian chemical attacks in order to stifle the issue of secret bacteriological laboratories (Cf. BFM TV).

It turns out that Ukrainian communications, under the aegis of the PR Network Group, uses no less than 150 PR firms, thousands of experts, dozens of news agencies, renowned media, Telegram channels and Russian opposition media to spread its messages and format Western public opinion.

People make fun of the Russians, who have banned the use of the word war in favour of the word “special operation”. But the Western media do no better, constantly feeding them key messages and language elements, banning, for example, the use of phrases like “Crimean referendum” or “civil war in the Donbass”. For more details, see Dan Cohen, Ukraine’s Propaganda War: international PR firms, DC lobbyists and CIA cutouts, MintPressNews.com.

However, this brilliant success in Western countries masks an obvious failure in Latin America, Africa and Asia, the remaining 75 per cent of the inhabited world. The countries of the South are no longer falling for our lies and interests, and Zelensky’s star is beginning to fade.

His pathetic performance in the Knesset, where he made the mistake of comparing the Russian offensive to the “Final Solution”, even though it was the Russians who liberated Auschwitz and pushed back Hitler, and it was the ancestors of his allies from the Ukrainian nationalist far right who participated in the Holocaust with firearms, will have been the last straw.

At the risk of repeating myself, I will close this long article by saying: one can, indeed one must, condemn this war. But please let us stop blinding ourselves. Let us regain our critical spirit and our sense of reality. Only in this way can we rebuild a lasting peace on the shambles that Ukraine has become.

_* Guy Mettan is a political scientist and journalist. He started his journalistic career with Tribune de Genve in 1980 and was its director and editor-inchief in 1992–1998. From 1997 to 2020, he was director of “Club Suisse de la Presse” in Geneva. Nowadays he is a freelance journalist and author._


(Translation “Swiss Standpoint”)


https://www.schweizer-standpunkt.ch/...ned-image.html

----------


## Bart.NL

> In #401 staat:
> 
> Om de Russische interventie in de ogen van het publiek totaal onwettig te maken, werd hier opzettelijk verzwegen dat de oorlog daadwerkelijk reeds op 16 februari begon.


Dus niet. Er gebeurde niet veel op 16 februari. Maar dat is muggenziften. Bovendien zijn de meeste incidenten rond die tijd door de Russen in scene gezet, aldus Bellingcat.




> ‘Nu is de maat vol’, kunnen de Russen door de sterke escalatie gedacht hebben.


Het doet mij denken aan het volgende:

Polen hat heute Nacht zum ersten Mal auf unserem eigenen Territorium auch mit bereits regulren Soldaten geschossen. Seit 5:45 Uhr wird jetzt zurckgeschossen! Und von jetzt ab wird Bombe mit Bombe vergolten! Wer mit Gift kmpft, wird mit Giftgas bekmpft. Wer selbst sich von den Regeln einer humanen Kriegsfhrung entfernt, kann von uns nichts anderes erwarten, als dass wir den gleichen Schritt tun. Ich werde diesen Kampf, ganz gleich, gegen wen, so lange fhren, bis die Sicherheit des Reiches und bis seine Rechte gewhrleistet sind.

Dit is het welbekende recept. De VS deed het in Vietnam met het Tonkin incident.

Maar Rusland zou zoiets nooit doen?

Die 150.000 troepen stonden klaar om aan te vallen. Ze hadden nog een incident nodig om de inval te rechtvaardigen. Dat kwam nog eens goed uit. Toeval met een grote T.




> Die had Rusland al lang: de proxy-oorlog van de VS tegen Rusland.


Dat is natuurlijk zo. Maar een vaag begrip zoals proxy-oorlog heeft weinig propaganda waarde. Een bloedbad in de Donbas werkt veel beter.

Nu heeft een loslippige Russische generaal zich onlangs laten ontvallen dat een nieuw oorlogsdoel is om contact te maken met de troepen in Transnistri.

En nu horen wij dat daar beschietingen vanuit Oekrane zijn geweest. Komt dat even goed uit zeg. Wat een toeval. Maar goed, ik ben cynisch.

----------


## Thermopylae

> *Zelenskymania and Switzerlands ruined image*
> 
> 
> Guy Mettan (Photo ma)
> 
> *Background and foreground of the war in Ukraine*
> 
> _by Guy Mettan,* Geneva
> _
> ...



De omgekeerde wereld! Putler in zijn narcistische machtswellust, zover als mogelijk de Sovjet Unie restaureren, begint een oorlog tegen Oekraine.
Verwoest steden enz en dan krijgt Oekraine de schuld dat zij geen vrede willen sluiten!

Putler zei al herhaaldelijk dat Oekrainers en Russen en Wit-Russen zijn n volk. Het is daarom geen apart land, dat beslist hij dus! Dat was wat hij dus met zijn leger, marine en luchtmacht ging doen in Oekraine, dat land onderwerpen aan hem!
Oekraine moet vrede maken met de aanvaller?
Voor Putler is er slechts 1 manier van "vrede", Oekraine doet wat hij wil!
Het westen zag hoe Putler de Krim bezette, hoe hij de macht greep in een deel van de Donbas, in een deel van Georgie in een deel van Moldova, steeds op de zelfde manier.

Dus vond het nu genoeg. Elke megalomane dictator gaat naar mate hij langer aan de macht is. opponenten heeft uitgeschakeld steeds verder, tenzij hij wordt gestuit.

----------


## Revisor

Analysis, Russia, U.S., Ukraine
*
US Makes Clear Its Aim Is to ‘Weaken’ Russia*

April 25, 2022 
*
The U.S. makes plain its plan is not just to win its proxy war in Ukraine, but to continue flooding the country with weapons systems and ammunition, long enough to “weaken” Russia, reports Joe Lauria.
*

Austin and Blinken meeting Zelensky in Kiev on Monday. (State Dept.)

*By Joe Lauria

*_Special to Consortium News
__
_*

**T*he United States on Monday gave away a bit more of its ultimate goals in Ukraine by saying for the first time that it aims to “weaken” Russia’s military capabilities as a result of the war. 

“We want to see Russia weakened to the degree it cannot do the kind things that it has done in invading Ukraine,” U.S. Defense Secretary Lloyd Austin told a press conference in Poland after returning from an unannounced visit to Ukraine. “It has already lost a lot of military capability and a lot of its troops, quite frankly, and we want to see them not have the capability to very quickly reproduce that capability.”

Austin was accompanied on the trip to Ukraine by U.S. Secretary of State Antony Blinken. “When it comes to Russia’s war aims, Russia is failing. Ukraine is succeeding,” Blinken told the press conference. “Russia has sought as its principal aim to totally subjugate Ukraine, to take away its sovereignty, to take away its independence. That has failed.” 

Blinken then hinted that the U.S. goal is to remove Russian President Vladimir Putin from power. He said:

“The strategy that we’ve put in place — massive support for Ukraine, massive pressure against Russia, solidarity with more than 30 countries engaged in these efforts — is having real results. The bottom line is this: We don’t know how the rest of this war will unfold, but we do know that a sovereign independent Ukraine will be around a lot longer than Vladimir Putin is on the scene.” *
What Russia Says

*Russia says its aim was never to take control of Ukraine but to defend Russian-speakers in the eastern Donbass region who have fought an 8-year civil war of independence against Ukraine after it resisted the U.S.-backed unconstitutional change of government in 2014. 

Moscow says it “demilitarizing” Ukraine and “de-nazifying” it of neo-fascist groups that took part in the overthrow of the elected government in 2014, and in the Donbass war. The West has been saying that Ukraine is winning the war since it began at the end of February. It claims that the Ukrainian forces defeated a Russian attempt to takeover Kiev. 

But Russia says it never had any intention of taking the capital and had only parked its forces outside the city as a diversion to pin down Ukrainian forces while Russia fought to gain control of Mariopuol in the south. Russia says it withdraw its troops from near Kiev to join the battle for Donbass. 

*Bogging Down Russia
*
Austin did not spell out how the U.S. would achieve the goal of “weakening” Russia’s “capability to very quickly reproduce that [military] capability” without a direct military confrontation with Russia. The Pentagon has been putting the brakes on rhetoric in the U.S. media and among some lawmakers about NATO directly intervening in the war, which could lead to a U.S.-Russia conflict that could escalate to the use of nuclear weapons. Western sanctions could inhibit Russia’s military industry as it appeared to depend on Western technology imports.

The U.S. plan seems to be to continue flooding Ukraine with weapons systems and ammunition, as well as foreign fighters, to prolong the war long enough to bleed Russia, giving it its “Vietnam” to bring down Putin. 

Austin’s remarks are the clearest indication of U.S. goals for Russia via a proxy war in Ukraine since President Joe Biden said in Poland on March 26, “For God’s sake, this man cannot remain in power,” referring to Putin. Biden also said on two occasions that the reason for the economic sanctions on Russia was never to prevent an invasion but to get the Russian people to rise up against its government. 

In fact the U.S. needed the invasion to launch its economic and information warfare against Russia. It got the invasion by dismissing Russia’s treaty proposals to remove NATO troops and missiles from Eastern Europe, even though Russia threatened war. The U.S. ignored the Minsk accords to resolve the civil war in the Donbass and did not stop Ukraine from beginning an offensive there at the end of February, luring Russia to invade.

Prolonging the war as long as possible — Blinken said ten days ago it would last at least until the end of this year — is part of the trap the U.S. has set for Russia, similar to the one that former Carter national security adviser Zbigniew Brzezinski admitted he set for Moscow in Afghanistan to bring down the Soviet Union by giving it its “Vietnam,” much as the U.S. is aiming to topple Putin.

*Joe Lauria is editor-in-chief of* _Consortium News_* and a former U.N. correspondent for* _T__he Wall Street Journal, Boston Globe_*, and numerous other newspapers. He was an investigative reporter for the* _Sunday Times_ *of London and began his professional work as a 19-year old stringer for* _The New York Times._ *He can be reached at 

[email protected] and followed on Twitter @unjoe


*https://consortiumnews.com/2022/04/2...weaken-russia/

----------


## Olive Yao

> De omgekeerde wereld! Putler in zijn narcistische machtswellust, zover als mogelijk de Sovjet Unie restaureren, begint een oorlog tegen Oekraine.
> Verwoest steden enz en dan krijgt Oekraine de schuld dat zij geen vrede willen sluiten!
> 
> Putler zei al herhaaldelijk dat Oekrainers en Russen en Wit-Russen zijn n volk. Het is daarom geen apart land, dat beslist hij dus! Dat was wat hij dus met zijn leger, marine en luchtmacht ging doen in Oekraine, dat land onderwerpen aan hem!
> Oekraine moet vrede maken met de aanvaller?
> Voor Putler is er slechts 1 manier van "vrede", Oekraine doet wat hij wil!
> Het westen zag hoe Putler de Krim bezette, hoe hij de macht greep in een deel van de Donbas, in een deel van Georgie in een deel van Moldova, steeds op de zelfde manier.
> 
> Dus vond het nu genoeg. Elke megalomane dictator gaat naar mate hij langer aan de macht is. opponenten heeft uitgeschakeld steeds verder, tenzij hij wordt gestuit.





> () begint een oorlog tegen Oekraine


Nee,

1. De amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat voert al bijna 20 jaar een proxy-oorlog tegen Rusland in Oekrane, met als doel Rusland te verzwakken, ondermijnen, omsingelen en isoleren.
De officile amerikaanse instantie Rand Corporation schrijft het in 2019 in die termen:

Russia simply cannot afford to maintain a proxy war in Ukraine.

hier gepost in post #84.

2. Militair gezien moest Rusland niet langer wachten en moest het de eerste klap uitdelen:

Had they let Ukraine attack first, their situation would have become critical and they would have either been defeated or condemned to an endless war of attrition in the Donbass. It should be remembered that Russian troop strength is ridiculously low: 150,000 men against 300,000 Ukrainians, including the National Guard.

Guy Mettan, Zelenskymania, hier gepost in post #422.




> Het westen zag hoe Putler de Krim bezette, ()


Correctie,

The facts above give more context to Russian actions following the coup, and ought to counter the caricature of a Russian Empire bent on expansion. From Russias point of view, a longtime adversary had successfully overthrown a neighboring government using violent far-right extremists.

The Crimean peninsula, which was part of Russia until it was transferred to the Ukrainian Soviet Republic in 1954, is home to one of two Russian naval bases with access to the Black and Mediterranean seas, one of historys most important maritime theaters. A Crimea controlled by a US-backed Ukrainian government was a major threat to Russian naval access.

The peninsula82% of whose households speak Russian, and only 2% mainly Ukrainianheld a plebiscite in March 2014 on whether or not they should join Russia, or remain under the new Ukrainian government. The Pro-Russia camp won with 95% of the vote. The UN General Assembly, led by the US, voted to ignore the referendum results on the grounds that it was contrary to Ukraines constitution. This same constitution had been set aside to oust President Yanukovych a month earlier.

All of this is dropped from Western coverage.

Dat lees je in Bryce Green, Theres a Lot More to the Crimean Annexation, hier gepost in post #63.

In de westerse propaganda blitz is het absoluut onaanvaardbaar dat daarover gepraat wordt:




Dat lees je in Dan Cohen, Ukraines propaganda war, hier gepost in post #87.





> () hoe hij de macht greep in een deel van de Donbas ()


Correctie, neonazi's voerden oorlog tegen minderheden in het oosten van Oekrane, waaronder het levend verbranden van 42 mensen in Odessa. Dat zie je in de documentaire Michael Walker / Novara Media, _Ukraines far right explained_,





hier gepost in post #328 met als service tijdstippen erbij.  :petaf: 




> () en dan krijgt Oekraine de schuld ()


Nee, de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat is de hoofdschuldige en de EU is medeschuldig.




> () dat zij geen vrede willen sluiten!


Correctie, de amerikaanskapitalistische oorlogsmisdadige massamoorddadige terroristische schurkencorporatiestaat (die ik overigens onderscheid van 'de VS' om te ver gaande generalisatie te vermijden) wil geen vrede sluiten.

Dat lees je in Aaron Mat / Stephen Cohen (interview), Siding with Ukraine's far-right, US sabotaged Zelensky's mandate for peace

in het nederlands vertaald als VS koos voor extreemrechts en saboteerde vredesmandaat Oekraense president Zelensky op De Wereld Morgen, hier gepost in post #386.




> Oekraine moet vrede maken met de aanvaller?


De oplossing is al jaren duidelijk, zie bijvoorbeeld John Mearsheimer in 2014/2015 en Attitude en ik, hier in post #58.

----------


## knuppeltje

> De omgekeerde wereld! Putler in zijn narcistische machtswellust, zover als mogelijk de Sovjet Unie restaureren, begint een oorlog tegen Oekraine.
> Verwoest steden enz en dan krijgt Oekraine de schuld dat zij geen vrede willen sluiten!
> 
> Putler zei al herhaaldelijk dat Oekrainers en Russen en Wit-Russen zijn n volk. Het is daarom geen apart land, dat beslist hij dus! Dat was wat hij dus met zijn leger, marine en luchtmacht ging doen in Oekraine, dat land onderwerpen aan hem!
> Oekraine moet vrede maken met de aanvaller?
> Voor Putler is er slechts 1 manier van "vrede", Oekraine doet wat hij wil!
> Het westen zag hoe Putler de Krim bezette, hoe hij de macht greep in een deel van de Donbas, in een deel van Georgie in een deel van Moldova, steeds op de zelfde manier.
> 
> Dus vond het nu genoeg. Elke megalomane dictator gaat naar mate hij langer aan de macht is. opponenten heeft uitgeschakeld steeds verder, tenzij hij wordt gestuit.


Veel te simpele voorstelling van zake, zo eenvoudig is het echt niet, gozer. Kijk maar naar wat onze complotdenkers allemaal zeggen.  :gsm:  

Nou ja, dat gedoe is net zo belabberd als de grap van Johan Derksen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Complotdenkers, precies! 
> 
> Nou, knuppeltje en ik zijn het met elkaar eens.


 :wow:  En waarover dan?

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Persvrijheid is er in Rusland niet, dat is evident. Maar met _Novaja Gazeta_ is in verband met Oekrane meer aan de hand.

Dan Cohen schrijft in Ukraines propaganda war:

*PR appoved media outlets*

An article in _PRWeek_ profiles several figures partaking in what they describe as a PR army that is fighting on the informational frontline against Russias barbaric genocide of Ukrainians.

Propaganda is the same as real lethal weapons, declares Marta Dzhumaha, PR manager at healthcare company BetterMe.

Julia Petryk, head of public relations at MacPaw, offers a list of approved media outlets, authored by her colleague Tetiana Bronistka, a former employee of Ukraines Prosecutor Generals Office. The list includes Russian and English language sources, as well as Telegram channels. However, these verified sources that objectively cover what is happening in Ukraine are anything but independent. Most of them are tied to the U.S. and European governments and billionaire foundations.

(...)

She also lists several Russian-language websites:

Novaya Gazeta  Tied to and reportedly funded by the National Endowment for Democracy






hier gepost in post #89.

----------


## Thermopylae

Jij ontkent dat Rusland de oorlog is begonnen tegen Oekraine. Terwijl Rusland dat heeft gedaan met leger, marine, luchtmacht.

Dan schrijf jij weer dat Rusland dat wel moest doen! Omdat ander sOekraine Rusland binnen getrokken zou zijn! 
Het eerste is een feit, al bijna 2 maanden waar te nemen, zoveel stuk geschoten in Oekraine, zoveel burgers geliquideerd. Geplunderd, vrouwen en meisjes verkracht.
Jouw bewering dat Rusland op het nippertje de Oekrainers vr was, is geen feit, jij praat gewoon complotdenkers na.
De mensen die warme vrienden zijn met Rusland. En de pest hebben aan de VS. (Dat laatste kan ik mij overigens nog wel voorstellen)

Zoals jouw idool en orakel Guy Mattan schrijft; Als zij hadden gewacht en Oekraine Rusland zou binnengetrokken zou de situatie voor Rusland kritiek zijn geworden! En zo'n gek neem jij serieus?!
46 miljoen die 150 miljoen Russen met kernwapens op de knien dwingt!

Ik dacht dat wij het over 3 landen hadden. Oekraine dat wordt overlopen door de Russische strijdkrachten en kapot geschoten.
Rusland die dat doet en de VS (en andere westerse landen die daar een stokje voor willen steken.
Maar nu zie ik dat dit volgens jou de Amerikaanskapitalistische oorlogsmisdadige massamoorddadige terroristische schurkencorporatiestaat.

Terwijl jij de Russische agressor die zich continu met voormalige Sovjet Republieken bemoeit neerzet als het grootste slachtoffer van de westelijke wereld! En dan nog laf toevoegen dat jij DIE staat onderscheidt van Amerika!
Tuurlijk, twee totaal verschillende staten binnen n landsgrens!
Objectiveer is niet mogelijk natuurlijk! :maf2: 


Ook voer jij die andere Rusland vrienden op die het beeld dat Oekraine bestaat uit 46 miljoen nazi's op zonder daar bewijzen voor te leveren. 

Ook zo mooi jouw verhaal dat allang duidelijk is hoe aan de wensen van Putin tegemoet moet worden gekomen.
Wij dwingen Oukraine om een neutraal land te worden.
Wij verbieden hen toe te treden tot de Navo en EU. 
Dwingen hen zaken te doen met Puitin.

Heb jij wel eens gehoord van soevereine landen?
Op welke basis wil JIJ dat allemaal opleggen aan een land omdat jij vierkant achter Putin=Rusland staat?

Ook heb jij het over de proxy oorlog die Oekraine zou voeren.
Die proxyoorlog zie wij allang van de zijde van Putin!
In voormalige Sovjet republieken mensen opstoken tegen hun regering, deze groepen van wapens en geld voorzien, en zoals op de Krim en in de Donbas zelfs van Russische officieren en soldaten!
Zie dat passagiervliegtuig dat werd neergehaald, op satelietbeelden te zien hoe een BUK raketinstallatie vanuit Rusland naar de Donbas werd gereden en pijlsnel weer de grens overging nadat duidelijk werd dat er een enorme fout werd gemaakt!

Opmerkelijk ook dat jij voormalige door Rusland veroverde en bezette landen, al weer enige tijd soevereine land enor kwalijk neemt, en wil verbieden dat zij zo beducht zijn voor de Russen, Putin dat zij Navo lid zijn geworden.
Waar haal jij dat recht vandaan?
Bij die landen die jij noemt is ook Turkije. Maar Turkije werd al lang geleden lid omdat zij de agressie van de Sovjet Unie vreesden. Het volgende slachtoffer te zijn.

Dat Zweden en Finland nu ook Navolid wil worden doe jij voorkomen als enorme agressie van de Navo.
Nee, het geeft aan als zelfs deze al zo lang neutrale landen Putins agressie niet vertrouwen en lid willen worden zegt dat enorm veel!
Overigens Finland, 1n 1939 aangevallen door een Sovjet leger.
Stalin had al steeds zitten vervelen met Fins gebied opeisen, maar de Finnen bezweken niet voor zijn dreigementen.
Toen het bekende Russische foefje, Stalin liet een Russische stad Mainila beschieten door het eigen leger om daarna de Finnen daar de schuld van te geven. Hij legde de Finnen een groot pakket eisen voor om het "goed" te maken, o.a. weer veel gebied aan de Russen geven.
Zij weigerden, 4 dagen later vielen 300.000 soldaten gesteund door veel vliegtuigen Rinland binnen.
Enorm veel Russen gedood, tanks vernietigd maar het veel kleinere Finse leger kon het op het laatst niet bolwerken.
En de Russen pikte veel land van de Rinnen in!
En jouw idool Mattan maar een boek schrijven, 1000 jaar Rusland fobie van Europa!
Polen werd door Napoleon en Tsaar Alexander volledig opgedeeld!
Van de kaart gehaald. Tjonge, triest toch dat men de Russen niet echt vertrouwden en vertrouwen.
Jij voert ook 1 van jouw idolen op die zonder een spier te vertrekken beweerd; Russen stuurden een belachelijk klein leger, 150.000 naar Oekraine waar dat land 300.000 man heeft.
In de eerste plaats, als je een land militair binnen trekt is dat niet erg als het leger niet zo groot is?
Bovendien pertinente leugens!
Rusland heeft 200.000 soldaten op Oekraine afgestuurd, met een grote overmacht aan tanks, raketinstallaties, Vloot met geleide raketten, en gevechtsvliegtuigen
De Oekraieners hebben een even groot leger!
Maar missen die enorme vuurkracht van de Russen.

Overigens opmerkelijk dat jij echt Putin vertrouwd als het op verkiezingen en referenda aankomt.
We weten maar al te goed dat de uitslag altijd is zoals de dictator wil dat deze is.


Ik vraag mij af, sorteer jij je alvast voor, voor het geval dat de steeds agressiever wordende Chinese dictator, die steeds meer eilanden, gebieden opeist, Taiwan wil veroveren?
Dat wellicht dan ook de VS, Europa dat land te hulp wil schieten?

----------


## khattabi_bilal

De Russen en het Westen spelen uiteindelijk onder dezelfde hoed hoor - iedereen uiteindelijk, maar Rusland met het Westen meer dan met het Oosten.

----------


## Revisor

*Het is officieel: de VS is partij in de oorlog in Oekrane
*
_US Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin, left, and Secretary of State Antony Blinken, at a meeting Sunday, April 24, 2022, with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy in Kiev (Photo: Ukrainian Presidential Press Office)_
*
De VS is partij in de oorlog in Oekrane en beoogt een einde aan de status van Rusland als grote mogendheid. Twee nucleair bewapende grootmachten staan in Oekrane tegenover elkaar. Een Duitse journalist werpt een contrair licht op de voorgeschiedenis.
*
Wie door een scherpe lens naar de oorlog in Oekrane kijkt, heeft al vastgesteld dat die in feite maar weinig te maken heeft met Oekrane zelf. De realiteit is dat we praten over een oorlog tussen Rusland en de NAVO, Europese burgers daar mede de dupe van zijn, en wapenleveranties enkel leiden tot escalatie van het oorlogsgeweld. Na alle propaganda van de westerse media sinds het begin van de oorlog kregen we op de Vlaamse publieke radiozender Radio 1 op 26 april voor het eerst die analyse te horen. Er moet worden geluisterd naar wat de Russen beweegt, men moet begrip hebben voor de Russische bekommernissen over de opschuivende NAVO, aldus KU Leuven emeritus professor en Ruslandkenner Katlijn Malfliet.
*
Russische bodemrijkdommen
*
De uitspraken van professor Malfliet sporen met de artikelen die we sinds het begin van dit jaar op dit platform hebben gepubliceerd. De onderliggende doelstelling van het Westen is om een einde te maken aan de status van Rusland als grote mogendheid. Rusland moet worden opgedeeld. Dat maakt het voor westerse multinationals gemakkelijker om toegang te krijgen tot de Russische bodemrijkdommen. En het gaat om de internationale orde. Het mondiale leiderschap van de VS en zijn ondergeschikte bondgenoten moet worden hersteld. Dat is in Europa, dat droomde van strategische autonomie, al gelukt. Of Oekrane de oorlog verliest en er onnodig slachtoffers vallen aan beide zijden, dat zijn zaken van ondergeschikt belang.

Het doel is Rusland uit te putten, militair en economisch. Daartoe mag de oorlog blijven aanslepen. De Fransen, Turken, Chinezen en Indirs hebben dan aangedrongen op overleg, Washington blijft oorverdovend stil over initiatieven die tot vrede kunnen leiden. De VS beoogt afghanisering van de oorlog. Levering van zware wapens, opdrijven van de sancties, en zware druk op tal van landen om Rusland te boycotten. Nu Oekrane onder druk van Washington weigert ernstig met Rusland te onderhandelen, blijft het voor Rusland niet bij denazificatie, demilitarisering en erkenning van de Krim en de Donbasrepublieken. De Russen sturen nu aan op het realiseren van een Novorossiya in het zuiden van Oekrane, langs de gehele kust van de Zwarte Zee, inclusief Odessa.

Het Westen mag dan de propagandaoorlog tegen Rusland winnen, zo lang de strijd met conventionele wapens wordt gestreden, verliest het militair. Maar het verliest ook financieel: het einde van de dominantie van de Amerikaanse dollar als leidende reservevaluta komt met rappe schreden naderbij.
De houding van het Westen is uiterst cynisch. Het weet heel goed dat Oekrane gedoemd is de strijd te verliezen. De levering van zware wapens kan de uitkomst niet significant veranderen. Elke onafhankelijke militaire analist zal bevestigen dat Oekrane de oorlog niet kan winnen. Het Westen mag dan de propagandaoorlog tegen Rusland winnen, zo lang de strijd met conventionele wapens wordt gestreden, verliest het militair. Maar het verliest ook financieel: het einde van de dominantie van de Amerikaanse dollar als leidende reservevaluta komt met rappe schreden naderbij. En ook politiek moet het Westen incasseren: de overgrote meerderheid van niet-westerse landen zoals China, India, Brazili, het Midden-Oosten en Latijns Amerika weigert Rusland de rug toe te keren.
*
Fascistische dictatuur
*
Ondanks alle censuur ziet de wereld hoe Oekrane is afgegleden van de redelijk functionerende democratie onder Viktor Janoekovitsj tot de fascistische dictatuur van vandaag. Zelensky mag dan verkozen zijn, zijn regering is het resultaat van de bloedige coup van 2014. Onder zijn leiding werden alle oppositiepartijen verboden, leden van de oppositie gekidnapt, vervolgd, opgesloten en gefolterd, hun familieleden bedreigd, hun banktegoeden standrechtelijk geconfisqueerd. De media werden gesloten of genationaliseerd. Elke vrijheid van meningsuiting is uitgesloten. Dat zijn allemaal feiten die we van westerse media niet te horen krijgen. Die houden het bij het autoritaire Rusland en democratische Oekrane.

Nu ook de commandant van het Amerikaanse leger in Europa zegt dat de rug van Rusland moet worden gebroken, kan de conclusie enkel luiden dat de regering-Biden bewust een kernoorlog riskeert.
Op bezoek bij Zelinsky in Kiev verklaarde de Amerikaanse minister van Defensie Lloyd Austin dat de VS partij is in de oorlog. In maart zei president Biden nog dat directe confrontatie tussen de NAVO en Rusland een Derde Wereldoorlog riskeert en dus moet worden voorkomen. Nu ook de commandant van het Amerikaanse leger in Europa zegt dat de rug van Rusland moet worden gebroken, kan de conclusie enkel luiden dat de regering-Biden bewust een kernoorlog riskeert. De wapenleveringen worden opgevoerd, en ook andere landen worden “uitgenodigd” daar hun steentje aan bij te dragen. De VS is de drijvende kracht in een oorlog die erop gericht is Rusland te verlammen, te onderwerpen en haar regering omver te werpen.
*
Docufilm ‘Ukrainian Agony’
*
Nu twee nucleair bewapende grootmachten in het conflict in Oekrane tegenover elkaar staan, laten we de Duitse oorlogscorrespondent Mark Bartalmai in de beklemmende docufilm _‘Ukrainian Agony. The concealed war’_ van 2017 nog eens uitleggen wat aan de oorlog voorafging. De film maakt komaf met de desinformatie, de verzwijging van de feiten, de halve waarheden en regelrechte leugens van westerse media over de oorlog.






https://geopolitiekincontext.wordpress.com/

----------


## knuppeltje

> Persvrijheid is er in Rusland niet, dat is evident. 
> 
> Maar met _Novaja Gazeta_ is in verband met Oekrane meer aan de hand.


Heb je daarover misschien ook nog een - als is het maar een klein woordje van afkeuring over? Of is dat ook weer de schuld van het westen?

Vertel eens in je eigen woorden meiske, wat er zo fout was aan de Novaje Gazeta? Dat ze financieel steun kregen van verschillende buitenlandse groeperingen? Mag dat misschien als je door de overheid zo gedwarsboomd wordt in je taak om onafhankelijk verslag te doen?

----------


## knuppeltje

> En waarover dan?


Ga je die vraag nog beantwoorden, of was het weer gewoon een staaltje van ordinair getrol?

----------


## Thermopylae

> *Het is officieel: de VS is partij in de oorlog in Oekrane
> *
> _US Secretary of Defense Lloyd Austin, left, and Secretary of State Antony Blinken, at a meeting Sunday, April 24, 2022, with Ukrainian President Volodymyr Zelenskyy in Kiev (Photo: Ukrainian Presidential Press Office)_
> *
> De VS is partij in de oorlog in Oekrane en beoogt een einde aan de status van Rusland als grote mogendheid. Twee nucleair bewapende grootmachten staan in Oekrane tegenover elkaar. Een Duitse journalist werpt een contrair licht op de voorgeschiedenis.
> *
> Wie door een scherpe lens naar de oorlog in Oekrane kijkt, heeft al vastgesteld dat die in feite maar weinig te maken heeft met Oekrane zelf. De realiteit is dat we praten over een oorlog tussen Rusland en de NAVO, Europese burgers daar mede de dupe van zijn, en wapenleveranties enkel leiden tot escalatie van het oorlogsgeweld. Na alle propaganda van de westerse media sinds het begin van de oorlog kregen we op de Vlaamse publieke radiozender Radio 1 op 26 april voor het eerst die analyse te horen. Er moet worden geluisterd naar wat de Russen beweegt, men moet begrip hebben voor de Russische bekommernissen over de opschuivende NAVO, aldus KU Leuven emeritus professor en Ruslandkenner Katlijn Malfliet.
> *
> Russische bodemrijkdommen
> ...


Een prof. kenner van Rusland?
Zij noemt dat land een grote mogendheid.
Het grootste land ter wereld, 150.000.000 mensen met een economie van ca de Benelux 30 miljoen mensen op een klein stukje grond.
Het enige dat maakt dat landen in de regio beducht zijn voor Rusland is hun bezit van kernwapens!
De laatste tien jaar heeft Putin heel veel geld gestoken in het leger dat totaal verloederd was. Enorm verouderd.

De VS/Europa gebruikt de oorlog die Putin tegen Oekraine is gestart om Rusland een kopje kleiner te maken?

De feiten die deze mevrouw weigert te zien.
Putin jaagt al jaren zijn droom na de Sovjet Unie te herstellen.
Roept continu dat Oekraine geen land is, dat ook Wit-Rusland, allemaal Russen die dus herenigd moet worden met Rusland!
En HIJ deed nu daad bij het woord door Oekraine aan te vallen.
Hij en zijn kliek waren in hun eigen leugens gaan geloven.
Leger sturen, de zogenaamde Nazi regering onder leiding van de Jood (!) Zelensky zou onmiddellijk vluchten.
De Oekraieners zouden het Russische leger juichend binnenhalen.
Maar zoals wij weten werd vanaf het begin de Russische invasiemacht met fanatieke tegenstand tegemoet getreden.
Niet alleen door het leger, maar ook door woedende burgers!
Ook in in Oekraense steden die een flinke Russischtalige bevolking hebben.

VS/Europa hebben beslist niet gezegd dat Putin zijn buurland moet gaan veroveren, om Rusland uit te putten.
Dat komt voort uit zijn eigen narcistische megalomanie.
Na de inname van Krim door Rusland, delen van Georgi en Moldavi, steeds weer op de zelfde manier door mensen in andere landen op te stoken tegen hun regering en die dan te voorzien van wapens en geld.
En zelfs daar Russische soldaten te legeren, vond het westen het wel genoeg.
Geven de Oekrainers wapens om zich zelf te verdedigen.

Deze mevrouw komt ook nog met het verhaal dat het westen net doet alsof Oekraine een model democratie is!
Wil zij daar nou echt mee zeggen dat er het nodige op Oekraine volgens ons normen is aan te merken en dat het daarom volkomen legitiem is voor Rusland om het daarom aan te vallen en in puin te schieten, vrouwen en meisjes te verkrachten, te plunderen en burgers af te slachten?!
En haar geliefde Rusland is dat een democratie?
Niet echt he! Iedereen met een andere mening dan Putin wordt in de gevangenis gegooid of naar een werkkamp gestuurd. Overkomt een "ongeluk" of wordt vergiftigd.
Oppositie leiders worden voor verkiezingen al op basis van de een of andere smoes jaren in de gevangenis gegooid.
Daar heeft die muts het niet over! Vrije media?!

Wonderlijk ook dat de westerse vrienden van Putin woest zijn dat Oekraine zich niet wil overgeven aan de agressor Rusland. Zij zouden de oorlog rekken waardoor die arme Russen zou leiden!
Woest op de westerse landen die Oekraine wapens geven om zich te verdedigen want DAT zou die oorlog doen escaleren!

Hallo! De Russen schieten Oekrainse steden in puin!
Met zeer geavanceerde geleide raketten!
Waarin zelfs metalen pijltjes zitten die tot de verbijstering van de artsen bij sectie in de lichamen en zelfs hoofd van 
burgers zijn gevonden!
En dat leidt wapens sturen naar Oekraine zodat de mensen daar zich kunnen beschermen tegen deze barbaren tot escalatie?

Deze Rusland vrienden leven echt in een parallelle realiteit.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Heb je daarover misschien ook nog een - als is het maar een klein woordje van afkeuring over? Of is dat ook weer de schuld van het westen?
> 
> Vertel eens in je eigen woorden meiske, wat er zo fout was aan de Novaje Gazeta? Dat ze financieel steun kregen van verschillende buitenlandse groeperingen? Mag dat misschien als je door de overheid zo gedwarsboomd wordt in je taak om onafhankelijk verslag te doen?


Wat zeg je nou, onafhankelijk verslag doen wat er in Rusland gebeurd?!
Dus niet trouw publiceerd wat het propagandacentrum van Putin hen voorschrijft te melden?
Denk jij echt dat Olive daarmede akkoord kan gaan?
Dus zijn de westerse landen die dit nieuwsmedium ondersteunde de smeerlappen!

----------


## Thermopylae

> Heb je daarover misschien ook nog een - als is het maar een klein woordje van afkeuring over? Of is dat ook weer de schuld van het westen?
> 
> Vertel eens in je eigen woorden meiske, wat er zo fout was aan de Novaje Gazeta? Dat ze financieel steun kregen van verschillende buitenlandse groeperingen? Mag dat misschien als je door de overheid zo gedwarsboomd wordt in je taak om onafhankelijk verslag te doen?


Wat zeg je nou, onafhankelijk verslag doen wat er in Rusland gebeurt?!
Dus niet trouw publiceerd wat het propagandacentrum van Putin hen voorschrijft te melden?
Denk jij echt dat Olive daarmede akkoord kan gaan?
Dus zijn de westerse landen die dit nieuwsmedium ondersteunde de smeerlappen!

----------


## Olive Yao

> (...) En de pest hebben aan de VS. (Dat laatste kan ik mij overigens nog wel voorstellen) (...)


Dit vind ik wel sympathiek. Om misverstand te vermijden: ik ben niet anti-amerikaans!
Het idee van anti-amerikaans vind ik onzinnig  waar ben je dan precies tegen? Tegen alles van een land? Maar de VS heeft veel goede dingen. Er zijn veel goede amerikanen. Ze hebben veel goeds tot stand gebracht. Er zijn ook goede amerikaanse instellingen.

Om dit op te lossen maak ik onderscheid tussen de VS en de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat. 
Zie Naomi Klein, _The shock doctrine_ (p.14-15) voor een korte beschrijving van corporatisme in onze tijd:

a system that erases the boundaries between Big Government and Big Business (...).

Het is de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat die ik vijandig gezind ben. (Niet dat ze daar wakker van zullen liggen).

Hier laat ik mn reactie nu bij, maar ik ga later graag nog in op je argumenten.

----------


## Revisor

De boel lijkt te escaleren.

Na Amerika is het nu Engeland die eisen stelt waar Rusland onmogelijk op vreedzame wijze aan zal willen voldoen.

Zie journaal van 20:00

https://www.npostart.nl/nos-journaal...2/POW_05158658

----------


## Revisor

Precies zoals voorspeld door verschillende specialisten!

----------


## Revisor

Check onderstaande voorspelling/verwachting, geschreven op 4 februari 2022.

----------


## Revisor

*What a US Trap for Russia in Ukraine Might Look Like*

February 4, 2022

*The U.S. and NATO are pouring weapons into Ukraine. Kiev says it plans no offensive against Donbass, but if Washington forced one, Moscow would have a major decision to make, writes Joe Lauria.

*Ukrainian government tanks in eastern Ukraine, 2015. (OSCE)

*By Joe Lauria

*_Special to Consortium News
__
_*

**U*nited States plans to weaken Russia by imposing punishing sanctions and bringing world condemnation on Moscow depend on Washingtons hysteria about a Russian invasion of Ukraine actually coming true. At his press conference on Tuesday, Vladimir Putin said,

I still believe the United States is not that concerned about Ukraines security, though they may think about it on the sidelines. Its main goal is to contain Russias development. This is the whole point. In this sense, Ukraine is simply a tool to reach this goal. This can be done in different ways: _by drawing us into some armed conflict,_ or compelling its allies in Europe to impose tough sanctions on us like the US is talking about today. 
At the U.N. Security Council on Monday, Russias U.N. envoy Vassily Nebenzia said: Our Western colleagues say that de-escalation is needed, but they are the first to build up tension, enhance rhetoric and escalate the situation. Talks about an imminent war are provocative per se. It might seem you call for it, want it and wait for it to come, _as if you wanted your allegations to come true._ The war mania being drummed up in U.S. and British media recalls even Zbigniew Brzezinskis warning that whipping up anti-Russian hysteria  could eventually become a self-fulfilling prophecy. Without an invasion the U.S. seems lost. No sanctions, no world opprobrium, no weakening of Russia.If the U.S. is trying to lure Russia into a trap in Ukraine, what might it look like? 

*Offensive on Donbass

*Ukraine says it is not planning an offensive against the breakaway provinces of Luhansk and Donetsk, which border Russia in the east. But just ten days ago Ukrainian President Zelensky said:

We have learned to contain external threats. It is time we begin offensive actions aimed at securing our national interests. Our citizens are united in wanting their territory returned

Joe Biden has said a Russian invasion will come in February, when the ground freezes. But it could also be the time for a Kiev offensive to recover the two Donbass provinces. NATO nations are pouring weapons into Ukraine supposedly to defend it against the invasion. But the weapons transfers could instead be preparation for an offensive, on orders from Washington. The U.S. essentially runs the country since the 2014 U.S.-backed coup, which led the ethnic Russian provinces to declare independence from Ukraine and led to Kievs war against them. All Ukrainian leaders, including Zelensky, serve at the pleasure of the U.S. president. 

The ground will also be frozen for Kievs forces in February, which was the month of the 2014 coup, while Putin was in Sochi for the Winter Olympics. He is now in Beijing for the 2022 Winter Olympics, away from the command center in Moscow. (The 2008 Summer Olympics in Beijing was also the time Georgia instigated its war with Russia against its renegade provinces at the behest of the United States.) When Kiev stepped up attacks against Donbass in March and October 2021, Russia both times increased its troop deployments near the Ukraine border, which this time is being interpreted by Washington as plans for an imminent invasion. It is an invasion the U.S. absolutely needs to implement its plans to weaken Russia (and ultimately to replace Putin with a pliable leader in the mold of Boris Yeltsin.) As Moscow has never openly threatened such an invasion, the U.S. appears to be devising ways to get it. 

*The Russian Plot

*On Thursday U.S. intelligence leaked what it says is a diabolical scheme by Russia to stage a provocation in Donbass or even on Russian territory itself to provide a pretext for an invasion. _The New York Times_ reported the lurid details of this supposed plot:

The plan  which the United States hopes to spoil by making public  involves staging and filming a fabricated attack by the Ukrainian military either on Russian territory or against Russian-speaking people in eastern Ukraine.Russia, the officials said, intended to use the video to accuse Ukraine of genocide against Russian-speaking people. It would then use the outrage over the video to justify an attack or have separatist leaders in the Donbas region of eastern Ukraine invite a Russian intervention.The video was intended to be elaborate, officials said, with plans for graphic images of the staged, corpse-strewn aftermath of an explosion and footage of destroyed locations. They said the video was also set to include faked Ukrainian military equipment, Turkish-made drones and actors playing Russian-speaking mourners.
Of course unsaid is that the U.S. can get Kiev to launch an actual attack, even inside Russia, and then say it was the false flag event, to try to prompt the Russian intervention. As usual, the U.S. intelligence officials refused to provide any evidence for such a plot. Officials would not release any direct evidence of the Russian plan or specify how they learned of it, saying to do so would compromise their sources and methods, the _Times_ reported. That prompted AP State Department correspondent Matt Lee to have this exchange with spokesman Ned Price on Thursday. Because Price was unable to produce any evidence he resorted to smearing Lee as taking solace in Russian information. 

So if the offensive comes this month, with or without a false flag, how will Russia respond?

*Options for Russia 

*If a major offensive attempts to regain Donbass (likely downplayed by Western media) theres no reason to doubt Russia would continue supplying arms, ammunition, intelligence and logistical support to the militias there. However if those defenses begin failing, the Kremlin would have a major decision to make: intervene with regular Russian units to save the inhabitants, most of whom are Russian-speakers, or abandon them to avoid giving Washington the invasion it seeks to prompt the harsh U.S. response. 

If Russia did not intervene it would see massive refugees, destruction of the Minsk agreements that would give Donbass autonomy, and a hostile Ukrainian force at its borders. Putin would also have hell to pay from the Duma that has been moving legislation to annex the provinces to Russia, a move resisted so far by Putin. If they became part of Russia, Moscow would argue it was no invasion at all. Political analyst Alexander Mercouris told *CN Live!* on Wednesday that he thought an offensive unlikely because of the low morale of senior Ukrainian military. But, he said:

 If there were an offensive in eastern Ukraine, Russia would back the militia  and if there were a chance of a Ukrainian breakthrough, I think the Russians would respond, and respond decisively. I dont think this is speculation. If you look at the statements that Russian officials have made, including by [Foreign Minister Sergei] Lavrov, including to a great extent Putin himself, I think its absolutely clear what the Russian response would be. 
But that, as long as Donbass remains part of Ukraine, would be the invasion Washington has been screaming about and much of the world has been prepared to believe is about to happen. And it would mean that Russia had taken the bait and fallen into the U.S. trap.

----------


## Revisor

*Precedents for a Trap

*April 18,1991: Demolished vehicles line Highway 80, also known as the “Highway of Death”, the route fleeing Iraqi forces took as they retreated fom Kuwait during Operation Desert Storm. (Joe Coleman,/Air Force Magazine,/Wikimedia Commons)

There are precedents for this. One is the clear signal given to Iraqi dictator Saddam Hussein by April Glaspie, the U.S. ambassador to Iraq, in 1990 that the U.S. would do nothing to stop him from invading Kuwait. She told Saddam that the U.S. had no “opinion on the Arab-Arab conflicts, like your border disagreement with Kuwait.” But it wasn’t just Glaspie that left the door open to Kuwait. _The Washington Post_ reported on Sept. 17, 1990:

“In the same week that Ambassador April Glaspie met a menacing tirade from Saddam with respectful and sympathetic responses, Secretary of State James Baker’s top public affairs aide, Margaret Tutwiler, and his chief assistant for the Middle East, John Kelly, both publicly said that the United States was not obligated to come to Kuwait’s aid if the emirate were attacked. They also failed to voice clear support for Kuwait’s territorial integrity in the face of Saddam’s threats.”
Following the 1979 Islamist revolution in Teheran that overthrew the U.S.-backed Shah, the United States sought to contain Iran by supplying billions of dollars in aid, intelligence, dual-use technology and training to Iraq, which invaded Iran in 1980, spurring an eight-year long brutal war. The devastating conflict ended in a virtual stalemate in 1988 after the loss of one to two million people.Though neither side won the war, Saddam’s military remained strong enough to be a menace to U.S. interests in the region. The trap was to allow Saddam to invade Kuwait to give the U.S. a reason to destroy Iraq’s military. For instance, retreating Iraqi soldiers were essentially shot in the back in the massacre on the Highway of Death.

*The ‘Afghan Trap

’*Another U.S. trap was to lure the Soviet Union into Afghanistan in 1979. In a 1998 interview with _Le Nouvel Observateur,_ Brzezinski admitted that the C.I.A. essentially set a trap for Moscow by arming mujahiddin to fight the Soviet-backed government in Kabul. He said:

“According to the official version of history, CIA aid to the Mujahiddin began during 1980, that is to say, after the Soviet army invaded Afghanistan on December 24, 1979. But the reality, closely guarded until now, is completely otherwise: Indeed, it was July 3, 1979 that President Carter signed the first directive for secret aid to the opponents of the pro-Soviet regime in Kabul. And that very day, I wrote a note to the president in which I explained to him that _in my opinion this aid was going to induce a Soviet military intervention._
He then explained that the reason for the trap was to bring down the Soviet Union, (much as the U.S. today would like to bring down Putin’s Russia.) Brzezinski said:

“That secret operation was an excellent idea. It had the effect of drawing the Russians into the _Afghan trap_ and you want me to regret it? The day that the Soviets officially crossed the border, I wrote to President Carter, essentially: ‘We now have the opportunity of giving to the USSR its Vietnam war.’ Indeed, for almost 10 years, Moscow had to carry on a war that was unsustainable for the regime, a conflict that bought about the demoralization and finally the breakup of the Soviet empire.”
Brzezinski said he also had no regrets that financing the mujahideen spawned terrorist groups like al-Qaeda. “What is more important in world history? The Taliban or the collapse of the Soviet empire? Some agitated Moslems or the liberation of Central Europe and the end of the cold war?,” he asked. So if the U.S. is setting a similar trap in Ukraine for Moscow, will it work?“I think the Russians are smarter than Saddam,” said military analyst Scott Ritter. “Any Ukrainian incursion into Donbass would be handled by the pro-Russian militias, backed by Russian forces. I don’t think Russia would move on Ukraine unless NATO membership was invoked.”It remains to be seen whether Russia steps into a U.S. bear trap in Ukraine.

*Joe Lauria is editor-in-chief of* _Consortium News_* and a former U.N. correspondent for* _T__he Wall Street Journal, Boston Globe_*, and numerous other newspapers. He was an investigative reporter for the* _Sunday Times_ *of London and began his professional work as a 19-year old stringer for* _The New York Times._ *He can be reached at [email protected] and followed on Twitter @unjoe


*https://consortiumnews.com/2022/02/04/what-a-us-trap-for-russia-in-ukraine-might-look-like/

----------


## Revisor

*Risk-taker Truss adopts tough line on terms for Russia peace deal*

Analysis: wests punishment, payment and prevention approach to ending war could leave Putin cornered






Patrick Wintour Diplomatic editor

Thu 28 Apr 2022 17.37 BSTLast modified on Thu 28 Apr 2022 18.26 BST

Just as Britain has positioned itself as the most munificent provider of weaponry to Ukraine, so it has adopted the most uncompromising of approaches to the terms for a final peace settlement with Russia. Judging by the near existential tone of the foreign secretary Liz Trusss speech on Wednesday evening, the UK is self-consciously now on the provisional wing of the small group of allies that are privately discussing the terms of how the war might end.

Not all of it is in the public domain, but in her speech Truss made clear that Russia would be required to leave the whole of Ukraine, and so no longer retain its foothold in the Donbas in the east and Crimea, which it annexed in 2014. In this view she gained the support of the defence secretary, Ben Wallace, on Thursday. She also agrees with the US defence secretary, Lloyd Austin, that Russia must end the war so weakened militarily that it cannot repeat its threats not only to Ukraine but to Moldova and the Balkans.

For good measure there would have to be reparations  a payment to Ukraine for the damage Moscow had inflicted  in an echo of the principles followed by allied forces against Germany in 1919: punishment, payment and prevention.

These terms may not end up as humiliating as the notorious Versailles peace treaty of that year, but they would leave little room for doubt that Putin had lost. The UK has long said that not only must Putin fail in his war, he must also be seen to fail.

Discussions on how to define failure in any peace settlement are at an early stage in the cell of diplomats from the Quad  the US, UK, France and Germany  discussing the issue. The discussions will evolve as the battlefield evolves. But it is possible that some of what Truss is canvassing is no more than an attempt to counterbalance what the UK fears will be the German or French proclivity to slip back into old dialogue patterns with Moscow. It may also be that Truss sees little political downside in being the coldest of cold war warriors inside the cabinet.

But it is not all political calculation. The British position also stems from a thoroughgoing analysis set out in the speech of what it sees as being at stake in Ukraine, and how this must lead to a new security order in which Russia is marginalised.

Truss sees this as a moment when the age of authoritarians ends, and in this sense Ukraine is fighting not just for its homeland but for the security of the west. By the same token, the speech was peppered with warnings to China that access to western markets is conditional.

She also sent a message to Berlin, telling them the _Wandel durch_ _Handel_  the assumption that economic integration and trade can drive political change  had been proven false. In dismissing this tenet she not only rejected the _Ostpolitik_ of Germanys Social Democrats, but also the assumptions of successive German chancellors. Trading with Russia did not lure Moscow towards democracy, she said. Instead, Putin took the money from oil and gas and used it to consolidate power and gain leverage abroad.

It is mildly ironic that the German politician with whom Truss allies herself most in saying this is the Green foreign minister, Annalena Baerbock  not her natural political soul sister. But wars create novel alliances.

Truss argues that this new approach melds hard security and economic security. Just as China should never have been given access to UK infrastructure or its telecoms network, so Germany should not have handed its ability to keep the lights on to Gazprom.

Critics of Truss will say her rhetoric, including the promise to keep arming Ukraine, serves only to inflame Moscow and risks dangerous escalation. The UKs endorsement of Ukraine using its weapons to hit targets inside Russia, for instance, makes it more likely that Moscow will regard Nato forces outside Ukraine or Nato trainers inside Ukraine as proxies and legitimate targets. It encourages Putins growing tendency to present his special military operation not as a limited liberation of the Donbas, but as a systemic struggle with Nato in which Ukraine merely becomes the first military battlefield.

Truss seemed prepared to answer that critique on Wednesday when she described the British as risk takers with a history of standing up to bullies. Her allies point out that Putin has previously threatened but not carried through on a nuclear response to the crossing of Russias red lines.

She also seems optimistic that China ultimately will draw back from supporting Putin since it will not want to be on the losing side. India, too, if given modern western arms rather than old Soviet weapons, could end its hedging. With heavier weapons being delivered at a faster rate, Truss no longer thinks the war will last as long as five years  a view she held privately some months back.

Yet that optimism does not reduce the risk in her calculus. In her speech Truss portrayed Putin as unpredictable and therefore qualitatively different from Soviet leaders for whom international reputation mattered, and with whom at least the Cuban missile crisis could be averted.

But if Putin is the rogue Truss describes, and feels the only peace terms on offer are humiliation, he has little motive to sue for peace. If cornered, he may make good his threat to escalate by using nuclear weapons or lightning strikes on his true adversary, Nato. The more the stakes are raised, the more there is to lose.

As the French prime minister Georges Clemenceau remarked in the context of 1918, sometimes it is easier to make war than peace.


https://www.theguardian.com/politics...sia-peace-deal

----------


## Olive Yao

.
'Africans do not want to be part of your foreign policy'




Goede toespraak! (Voor sommigen misschien wat moeilijk verstaanbaar). Er staat niet wanneer, waarschijnlijk de recente vergadering van de Verenigde Naties over Oekrane.

"Africans do not want to be part of your foreign policy. We want to be free to determine ourselves whether to condemn or not to condemn Russia". 

 :duim:   :ole: 

Zie ook de goede commentaren op de youtube-website. Citaten:

Thisrichbastard. 12 days ago
Your enemy is not my enemy. Nelson Mandela. 

Cyrus Osman 12 days ago
This has brought me to tears. There is hope for Africa with such bold people. Leaders who are not afraid to tell the truth plainly as it is, to the people of the west, who largely have no conscience, or soul. The curtain is falling for them, and as it falls on them, it is allowing the light to finally reveal to the world, who are the genuine people of God - Africans.

Thabo Kganya 12 days ago (edited)
We do not want to be part of EU foreign policy

Keith Coleman 12 days ago
Not our fight , especially the way Africans are treated around the world lead by the USA, also the way in which blacks are treated in the USA and now to join them and condemn Russia, not our fight,

Gerard Martin 12 days ago
These words may sound, painful to the Europeans ears, but every word he said is true. 
There are those who are in Europe, who think the sun only raise and goes down in Europe, while the rest of the world is living in complete darkness. 
So whatever they said goes, I hope he is not going to be a lonely voice, in addressing that major problem. 
There's a time for every single purpose under the heaven, a time to keep silence, and a time to speak, a time for war, and a time for peace. 
He have ever right to say what on his mind, well done to him, no one have the right to tell Africa, who are their enemies, and who are their friends. 
Africa have a mind of its own. 

Solomon Megeressa 12 days ago
Zelensky has presented his show to many parliaments of the world specially to NATO COUNTRIES and he better spare us. 

EnvProducts EA 11 days ago
And Kenya directly rejected the request for it's parliament to be addressed by President Zelensky of Ukraine. The west mobilized unbelievable resources to assist Ukraine and all countries hosting their refugees in a matter of days. Kenya has been struggling to take care of more than a million Somali and South Sudanese refugees on it's own for 30 years. The refugees have hurt Kenyans both physically and financially. Africans have not seen mobilization of resources to assist Kenya and other African countries like they have seen in Ukraine. African refugees drown everyday trying to cross the Mediterranean Sea or are captured like criminals or forced to turn back. This is the reason Africans though sympathetic to Ukraine are not interested in getting involved 

Timothy Toa 11 days ago
Thank you so much for letting the Western world know this.

Anthony Ajibola Omoruyi 12 days ago (edited)
How much I wish that we have more of such bold and rational leaders in Africa, leaders that are not ready to be the puppets of the western countries. 

[commentaar: Afrikaanse landen hebben meer van zulke leiders gehad, maar die werden dan vermoord of in coups afgezet door CIA-terroristen of andere westerse koloniale terroristen.]

Sir Andy Bethwel 5 days ago
Thank you Mr Salifa, the finest Pan - Africanist, Dr Kwame Nkrumah of Ghana 🇬🇭 have spoken timesless about this issues, but due to his forward march move, he was overthrown as a result of the influence of the West 

[commentaar: tegen Nkrumah hebben de CIA-terroristen een coup georkestreerd.]

Royston H 12 days ago (edited)
They create their wars then try to drag others into them. Stand strong Africa.

Beauty Joseph Naomi 12 days ago
GOD WILL PROTECT THIS MAN 

[commentaar: Ik geloof niet in God, maar nu geloof ik in hem.]

Will Gibbs 12 days ago
Tell them the truth my brother...they can't handle it!! 

Colin Smith 10 days ago
At last we have leaders with balls to stand up for us. As Mr. Mandela said, " Your enemies are not our enemies". Europe and the west in general should fight their own battles. They have plundered Africa to bolster their economies and now they expect Africa to stand with them!

MUHAMMED XAVI 10 days ago (edited)
Thank you honourable Mr Halifa sallah! to tell these hypocrites the truth is not a crime. Africans are so proud of you.

Carlos Rolon 2 days ago
Blessings for all!!! Thank you 🙏 we want to be free from our opresor the United States Regime!!! We are in the 21st century and still a colony!!! We cant vote for our leaders and no voice in the UN Puerto Rico 🇵🇷 free from tyranny!!! 

Ed Eluzai 12 days ago
Best speeh, God 🙏 bless you and protect you. The west must hear. This is the truth and the Truth hurts. 

mige sama 1 day ago
Believe it or not, Putin and Lavrov say the same things, just differently.
End the unipolar world where the US tells everyone what to do, and have a world where all countries can speak freely to each other. 

Bright Jabez osa 8 days ago
Am an African I stand with Russia 🇷🇺 any day anytime because somehow they are fighting against western European expansionist criminality against aboriginal people of the planet. 

reply robert Nembhard 6 days ago
That's true they always deamonised other country 

Shahid Khan 1 day ago
this man speaks what the rest of the world feels. the west must wise up to the facts that its power is waning, and russia and china is at the forefront of this change. the world is watching and is sick and tired of incessant war. 

Elena Daba 1 day ago
This man has wisdom more than both the politics of USA and EU 👏✊💪 

IAMYOU 3 days ago
Love Africa 🌍, Love Gambia 🇬🇲. From India 🇮🇳 Let's unite against Western European Hypocrisy 

* * * 

Deze commentaren bij een youtube filmpje zijn lichtjaren beter dan de criminele primitieve debiliteiten die amerikaanse en europese politici uitkramen.

En, zulke ontwikkelingen maken deel uit van de goede kant van de oorlog in Oekrane.

----------


## knuppeltje

> NED, het ‘National Endowment for Democracy’, is ‘supporting freedom around the world’. De woorden ‘democracy’ en ‘freedom’, gebruikt door amerikaanse functionarissen, zijn al reden tot argwaan, zo niet een aanwijzing dat het een misdadige organisatie is. 
> 
> En inderdaad, NED heeft meegedaan aan de inmenging door de VS in Oekrane.
> 
> dit een complot is.


Over complot denken gesproken.

Idem dito.

Miep, als wij het in deze over een ding eens zijn - dan is het wel dat we over ons beide standpunten totaal oneens zijn.
En daarom begin jij daarover maar een partijtje trollen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Wat zeg je nou, onafhankelijk verslag doen wat er in Rusland gebeurd?!
> Dus niet trouw publiceerd wat het propagandacentrum van Putin hen voorschrijft te melden?
> Denk jij echt dat Olive daarmede akkoord kan gaan?
> Dus zijn de westerse landen die dit nieuwsmedium ondersteunde de smeerlappen!


Blijkbaar wel als we Olive moeten geloven.

----------


## knuppeltje

> knup, het verschil is dat ik me op bronnen baseer en daar voortdurend uit citeer en ernaar verwijs, terwijl jij alleen je mening verkondigt zonder naar bronnen inzake Oekrane te verwijzen.


In your dream.

----------


## Bart.NL

> In your dream.


Die oorlog is erg genoeg en zinloos bovendien. Het Westen heeft bijgedragen aan de oorzaak van deze oorlog (de belangen van Rusland negeren), en er gebeurt veel wat wij niet weten, maar het kritiekloos citeren van Russische propaganda heb ik niet veel mee.

Post 401 heb ik gecheckt en daar blijft weinig van over, tenzij je je volledig op Russische propaganda baseert. En dat doet Olive, want ze schreef zelf dat ze westerse media die iets anders beweren, terzijde schuift. En dan kun je citeren wat je wilt. Je hebt toch altijd gelijk in je eigen zeepbel.

Rusland liegt de hele tijd door tenzij de waarheid goed ze uitkomt. En het is lachwekkend doorzichtig. Als je dat niet ziet, dan is er iets serieus mis met je waarnemingsvermogen.

Het is ook geen toeval dat de Protocollen van Zion uit de koker van de Russische geheime dienst komen. Het is een lange traditie. En soms lijken fantasien zoals deze waarheid te worden, zoals in de VS, maar leugens blijven leugens. Die protocollen zijn nep.

Als de waarheid ondergeschikt is aan jouw ideologie/mening dan speel je het spel van de leugen mee. De waarheid staat op zichzelf, en is niet altijd prettig, maar je moet er mee leven.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Die oorlog is erg genoeg en zinloos bovendien. Het Westen heeft bijgedragen aan de oorzaak van deze oorlog (de belangen van Rusland negeren), en er gebeurt veel wat wij niet weten, maar het kritiekloos citeren van Russische propaganda heb ik niet veel mee.
> 
> Post 401 heb ik gecheckt en daar blijft weinig van over, tenzij je je volledig op Russische propaganda baseert. En dat doet Olive, want ze schreef zelf dat ze westerse media die iets anders beweren, terzijde schuift. En dan kun je citeren wat je wilt. Je hebt toch altijd gelijk in je eigen zeepbel.
> 
> Rusland liegt de hele tijd door tenzij de waarheid goed ze uitkomt. En het is lachwekkend doorzichtig. Als je dat niet ziet, dan is er iets serieus mis met je waarnemingsvermogen.
> 
> Het is ook geen toeval dat de Protocollen van Zion uit de koker van de Russische geheime dienst komen. Het is een lange traditie. En soms lijken fantasien zoals deze waarheid te worden, zoals in de VS, maar leugens blijven leugens. Die protocollen zijn nep.
> 
> Als de waarheid ondergeschikt is aan jouw ideologie/mening dan speel je het spel van de leugen mee. De waarheid staat op zichzelf, en is niet altijd prettig, maar je moet er mee leven.





> Post 401 heb ik gecheckt en daar blijft weinig van over, (...)


Welk argument daarover van je heb ik niet beantwoord, dan? Dat vraag ik omdat ik het echt niet weet.




> En dat doet Olive, want ze schreef zelf dat ze westerse media die iets anders beweren, terzijde schuift.


Dat schreef ik niet en denk ik niet. Letterlijk citaat:




> In het algemeen interesseren westerse _mainstream_ media me niet hierover. Ze gedragen zich zoals beschreven in Herman en Chomski, Manufacturing consent, en Media Lens, Newspeak in the 21st century.


_In het algemeen_. 




> () tenzij je je volledig op Russische propaganda baseert. ()


De literatuurlijst tot en met 6 april jl. staat in post #77 en post #78. Welke item daarin is russische propaganda?
Welke russische propaganda hebben we na 6 april gepost? Kun je misschien een artikel aanwijzen?

Vandaag ga ik de literatuurlijst _updaten_ (ik deel hem ook met mensen buiten het forum, om mee te helpen westerse propaganda te bestrijden).

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 'Africans do not want to be part of your foreign policy'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goede toespraak! (Voor sommigen misschien wat moeilijk verstaanbaar). Er staat niet wanneer, waarschijnlijk de recente vergadering van de Verenigde Naties over Oekrane.
> 
> "Africans do not want to be part of your foreign policy. We want to be free to determine ourselves whether to condemn or not to condemn Russia". 
> ...


Logisch. Al dat gezeur over democratie en mensenrechten van EU landen! Daar om staat men in al die Afrikaanse dictaturen aan de kant van de dictaturen zoals Rusland en China.
Die zeuren daar niet over! Daar zijn de mensenrechten immers vooral niet bestaande.

Afrikanen de ware mensen, waar God/Allah met genoegen op kijkt?!
Al die stammenoorlogen, al die oorlogen van gelovigen van het zelfde geloof maar die dat geloof net weer anders zien!

----------


## Thermopylae

> *Risk-taker Truss adopts tough line on terms for Russia peace deal*
> 
> Analysis: wests punishment, payment and prevention approach to ending war could leave Putin cornered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rusland heeft de Krim - onderdeel van de soevereine staat Oekraine - bezet.
Net zoals zij Oekrainers in de Donbas al 8 jaar hun proxy oorlog laten voeren.
Net zoals het Russisch leger al zo'n dag of 60 bezig is Oekraine aan puin te schieten, steeds meer burgers aan het doden zijn en land in pikken.
Lijkt mij dus niet zo vreemd dat zij wil dat de Russische agressor zich uit Oekraiens gebied verwijdert.

----------


## mrz

Zelfs Obama heeft zijn leven gebeterd.....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Our_Great_National_Parks

https://www.netflix.com/watch/81193603

Wie zegt dat je eerst heftig oorlog moet voeren voor je kunt beginnen de wereld mooier te maken????

Biden kan dat nu al doen!!!!

We have not come to this earth to fight Putin (...) if he points out our warmongering goes a little too far in the west.

Who cares about Putin? Who has to earn most from more war keeping long gone obsolete form of communication alive??? The weapons industry... And alas, that mostly America. Russia 2. But who wants to go to war the most???????  :frons:   :frons:   :frons: 

America: "We have crime series and movies to sell that everyone has gone tired off...." (met lage en domme energieen)

Russia: "Omg do we really have to go to war to stop this warmongering of the west????"

Zucht. Time for a change!

Prayer:

"Dear God... plz protect us from these lowly low energy vampire ppl in whatever form or race, that they too may discover that love energy transcends agressive tendensies which no longer serve any purpose whatsoever in a world that demands positive firm action for the betterment of the world not pre milennial warmongering hampered communication form which noone believes is still in use or even fed with energy (By you and me)"...

----------


## Bart.NL

*Russian TV Hosts Discuss Nuclear Strikes on U.K, France, Germany*

A news program in Russia discussed the prospect of nuclear strikes on Europe, with one guest suggesting Moscow's latest missile should target the U.K because of its support for Ukraine.

Russian television has often discussed the idea of war spreading beyond just Ukraine, promoting the idea of an "inevitable" war against "Europe and the world." Russian channels have been known for vitriolic rhetoric being broadcast to justify Russia's invasion of Ukraine.

On Thursday's Channel One program 60 Minutes, Aleksey Zhuravlyov, who is chairman of the nationalist Rodina political party, said "one Sarmat missile and the British Isles will be no more."

https://www.newsweek.com/russia-sarm...ritain-1702086

Nederland is ook een onvriendelijk land dus...

Kan ik asiel krijgen in Marokko?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Nederland is ook een onvriendelijk land dus...
> 
> Kan ik asiel krijgen in Marokko?


Ik zou daar echt niet op rekenen als ik jou was. Die schurkenstaten breiden hun samenwerking steeds meer uit.  :student: 



https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-ruslan...ing,34144.html

----------


## Mark

> *Russian TV Hosts Discuss Nuclear Strikes on U.K, France, Germany*
> 
> A news program in Russia discussed the prospect of nuclear strikes on Europe, with one guest suggesting Moscow's latest missile should target the U.K because of its support for Ukraine.
> 
> Russian television has often discussed the idea of war spreading beyond just Ukraine, promoting the idea of an "inevitable" war against "Europe and the world." Russian channels have been known for vitriolic rhetoric being broadcast to justify Russia's invasion of Ukraine.
> 
> On Thursday's Channel One program 60 Minutes, Aleksey Zhuravlyov, who is chairman of the nationalist Rodina political party, said "one Sarmat missile and the British Isles will be no more."
> 
> https://www.newsweek.com/russia-sarm...ritain-1702086
> ...


Fantasies van een instortend rijk. Kijkend naar de kwaliteit van de rest van hun leger ontploft de helft van die raketten bij lancering en zal Moskou voor die raketten hier ooit aankomen al vaporized zijn.

----------


## Mark

Ik vind het lastig te begrijpen dat er nog steeds mensen in het Westen zijn die geloven in dingen als invloedsfeer en accepteren dat landen als Rusland en CHina kleinere landen mogen domineren, overnemen, kapotschieten omdat ze anders in hun eer en historische claims worden geraakt. 
Dat is niet te verkopen aan Oost Euopese landen die dan maar een soort buffer moeten zijn. Je gelooft in het recht van volken om een eigen land met eigen keuzes te hebben of niet. Als je vind dat Rusland normaal reageert omdat navo te dicht bij komt geloof je dus niet in demoncratie. En met dezelfde redenering zou het ook prima zijn als Europa weer wat kleinere landen gaat herkoloniseren.
De enige manier om dit te voorkomen is dat soort agressors permanent op de knieeen te krijgen door ze economisch kapot te maken en door hun leger aan flarden te schieten in proxy wars. En dat gebeurt nu eindelijk.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Fantasies van een instortend rijk. Kijkend naar de kwaliteit van de rest van hun leger ontploft de helft van die raketten bij lancering en zal Moskou voor die raketten hier ooit aankomen al vaporized zijn.


Ik blijf nog even hier. Ik ben zelf ook onvriendelijk dus dan voel ik me het best in een onvriendelijk land.

----------


## Mark

> Ik blijf nog even hier. Ik ben zelf ook onvriendelijk dus dan voel ik me het best in een onvriendelijk land.


we zitten hier prima, overigens zijn de eerste kernwapens allemaal gericht op andere kernwapens niet op grote steden. Dus je moet niet in zuid-oost brabant wonen waar in nl kernwapens liggen verder zijn we geen target in de eerste ronde van kernwapens.

----------


## Bart.NL

> we zitten hier prima, overigens zijn de eerste kernwapens allemaal gericht op andere kernwapens niet op grote steden. Dus je moet niet in zuid-oost brabant wonen waar in nl kernwapens liggen verder zijn we geen target in de eerste ronde van kernwapens.


Ik denk dat zuid-oost brabant proberen aan te vallen buitengewoon tricky is.

----------


## Mark

Als je toch gelooft in Geopolitiek en invloedsferen dan zal de huidige reactie van de USA en Europa zeer geresprecteerd moeten worden: Met Finland/Zweden hebben we onze geliefde invloedssfeer uitgebreid + China een duidelijke boodschap gegeven.

----------


## Mark

> Ik denk dat zuid-oost brabant proberen aan te vallen buitengewoon tricky is.


de vraag is of een nuke daar de boel verslechterd uberhaupt  :knipoog:

----------


## Bart.NL

> Als je toch gelooft in Geopolitiek en invloedsferen dan zal de huidige reactie van de USA en Europa zeer geresprecteerd moeten worden: Met Finland/Zweden hebben we onze geliefde invloedssfeer uitgebreid + China een duidelijke boodschap gegeven.


Het grootste gevaar is dat Poetin op de knop gaat drukken als zijn einde nabij is. Hitler kon in zijn bunker niet veel meer uitrichten in april 1945, en daar mogen blij om zijn.

----------


## Mark

> Het grootste gevaar is dat Poetin op de knop gaat drukken als zijn einde nabij is. Hitler kon in zijn bunker niet veel meer uitrichten in april 1945, en daar mogen blij om zijn.


die kans durf ik wel aan

----------


## Thermopylae

> Het grootste gevaar is dat Poetin op de knop gaat drukken als zijn einde nabij is. Hitler kon in zijn bunker niet veel meer uitrichten in april 1945, en daar mogen blij om zijn.



Ik weet niet hoe dat geregeld is in Rusland, maar in de VS kan niet alleen de president op een regenachtige namiddag de rode knop in drukken.
Nu is Putler wel een dictator, maar kan mij niet voorstellen dat al die handlangers die om hem heen hangen hem zomaar de rode knop zullen laten indrukken.
Die willen ook niet dood, net zoals zij hun gezinsleden, familieleden laten uitroeien.
Zij weten dondersgoed dat een nucleaire oorlog geen winnaars kent.

Die propagandisten van Putler die dagelijks op tv zogenaamd de situatie bespreken, krijsen steeds om totale oorlog, laten kaarten zien waarin wordt aangegeven hoe lang kernraketten vanuit Rusland er over doen om de VS of GB plat te gooien. Tientallen seconden geven zij aan. Er wordt niet aangegeven hoe snel de kernraketten van de VS in dat geval Rusland zullen hebben bereikt.

----------


## Oiseau

Pas wanneer wij in alle nuchterheid kunnen inzien dat al deze spelers (Rusland, Amerika, EU, China, NAVO, NATO enzo) boevenmentaliteit hebben, dan kunnen we de boosheid plaatsen ( zeg gerust : poetin en zijn apparaat voelen ze zich verraden)

Als de Russen echt boos zijn dan zouden ons eerlijk meer vertellen over hun eigen spelletjes en die van de rest.. 

Geen 1 is bereid om final game te spelen. 

Er komt nog geen 3e wereldoorlog maar eerder een groot natuurlijk ramp.

----------


## Bart.NL

Adolf had mensen om zich heen verzameld die alles deden wat hij zei, en velen hebben hem tot in de dood gevolgd, dus dat vertrouwen is misschien misplaatst. Maar veel zorgen maak ik me ook niet, mede omdat ik er niets aan kan veranderen, dus is dan zorgen maken zinloos.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Pas wanneer wij in alle nuchterheid kunnen inzien dat al deze spelers (Rusland, Amerika, EU, China, NAVO, NATO enzo) boevenmentaliteit hebben, dan kunnen we de boosheid plaatsen ( zeg gerust : poetin en zijn apparaat voelen ze zich verraden)
> 
> Als de Russen echt boos zijn dan zouden ons eerlijk meer vertellen over hun eigen spelletjes en die van de rest.. 
> 
> Geen 1 is bereid om final game te spelen. 
> 
> Er komt nog geen 3e wereldoorlog maar eerder een groot natuurlijk ramp.


Dat er in de politiek geen lelie blanke figuren zijn is duidelijk.
Machtspolitiek is zo oud als de mens!
Maar waar we het hier over hebben is een narcistische megalomane dictator die al jaren met de gedachte loopt de Sovjet Unie met geweld te herstellen.
Niet voor niets al tijden roept dat Oekraners in feite Russen zijn, en Oekrane geen land is maar een voormalig onderdeel van Rusland. Trouwens ook bij Belarus is dat het geval.
Al 60 dagen probeert een Russisch leger de macht in Oekraine te veroveren.
Dat zijn in alle nuchterheid de feiten.
De rest is vooral Russische propaganda en vooral veel leugens.
Dit soort dictators gaan steeds verder tenzij zij keihard gestuit worden.

----------


## Oiseau

> Dat er in de politiek geen lelie blanke figuren zijn is duidelijk.
> Machtspolitiek is zo oud als de mens!
> Maar waar we het hier over hebben is een narcistische megalomane dictator die al jaren met de gedachte loopt de Sovjet Unie met geweld te herstellen.
> Niet voor niets al tijden roept dat Oekraners in feite Russen zijn, en Oekrane geen land is maar een voormalig onderdeel van Rusland. Trouwens ook bij Belarus is dat het geval.
> Al 60 dagen probeert een Russisch leger de macht in Oekraine te veroveren.
> Dat zijn in alle nuchterheid de feiten.
> De rest is vooral Russische propaganda en vooral veel leugens.
> Dit soort dictators gaan steeds verder tenzij zij keihard gestuit worden.


Als je niet "selectief nuchter"wil overkomen dan zou je moeten accepteren dat geopolitiek geen moraal kent (trouwens ook van kant van tegenstanders van poetin en zijn Rusland..)

Democratie is ook een dictatuur en kent haar leugens ( hoeveel foute oorlogen zijn ons als legitiem verkocht?) 

Les 1 : bij een conflict de schuld komt altijd van twee kanten. 
De mate van schuld kan variable zijn en soms is passief zijn ook een vorm van schuldig zijn.

----------


## Olive Yao

> *Geopolitiek*
> 
> *Australi schrikt van Chinese opmars in de regio*
> 
>  De politie van de Salomonseilanden krijgt een training van Chinese agenten. Beeld AFP
> 
> De Salomonseilanden halen de banden met China aan. Australi en de VS vrezen nu voor de aanleg van een Chinese marinebasis in de Stille Oceaan. 
> 
> Gijs Moes 30 maart 2022, 11:59
> ...



20 april jl:







> Ik vind het lastig te begrijpen dat er nog steeds mensen in het Westen zijn die geloven in dingen als invloedsfeer (...)


Dan begrijp je de _Monroe_ doctrine van de VS (hier kort besproken in post #5), de Cuba crisis, de proxy-oorlog in Oekrane en bovenbeschreven stijgende spanning om de Salomonseilanden dus niet.

Als China, nu of over een jaartje of twintig, een militaire basis in Mexico zou krijgen en er conventionele en/of atoomraketten zou posteren, zou je de VS reactie lastig te begrijpen vinden.




> dingen als invloedsfeer


De term 'invloedsfeer' maakt niet duidelijk wat de VS aan het doen was en is in Oekrane. De term verhult dat.
Met die term hou je uit beeld dat:

De VS bewapende Oekrane niet alleen tot de tanden maar was bezig er atoomraketten te posteren.

Intern komt daar nog bij dat de VS oekranse neo-nazi's bewapende en trainde. De neo-nazi's terroriseerden vervolgens de russisch georinteerde bevolking in oost Oekrane, en bedreigden president Zelensky met de dood om geen toenadering tot Rusland te zoeken.

Dat lees je in Aaon Mat, Stephen Cohen (interview) - Siding with Ukraine's far-right, US sabotaged Zelensky's mandate for peace
in het nederlands vertaald als VS koos voor extreemrechts en saboteerde vredesmandaat Oekraense president Zelensky op De Wereld Morgen, hier in post #386

Let op: voor de VS was dit alles een *middel* tot het *doel* om Rusland te verzwakken. Oekrane was en is een middel voor de VS, een instrument, een wapen tegen Rusland.
Dat blijkt uit Rand Corporation, Extending Russia (2019), hoofdstuk 4 maatregel 1, hier gepost in post #84.
Wie is de oorlogsmisdadiger?

* * *

Op de rest van je post zal ik later reageren. Maar, over zo'n beetje elke frase die je schrijft staan al publicaties in de topics. Westerse publicaties.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Als je niet "selectief nuchter"wil overkomen dan zou je moeten accepteren dat geopolitiek geen moraal kent (trouwens ook van kant van tegenstanders van poetin en zijn Rusland..)
> 
> Democratie is ook een dictatuur en kent haar leugens ( hoeveel foute oorlogen zijn ons als legitiem verkocht?) 
> 
> Les 1 : bij een conflict de schuld komt altijd van twee kanten. 
> De mate van schuld kan variable zijn en soms is passief zijn ook een vorm van schuldig zijn.


Niemand beweert dat de democratie zonder problemen is.
Maar als wij de vrijheid hier vergelijken met wat er in dictaturen aan vrijheid is, dan weet ik wel waar ik liever ben.
Dictaturen, geheime politie die iedereen van het bed lichten en afvoeren naar gevangenissen/martelcentra omdat zij zijn aangeven door "burgers" of iets hebben gezegd wat de dictatuur niet bevalt.
Vaak ziet niemand ze ooit nog terug.
Geen enkele vrijheid ook niet voor kranten en tv/radio.


Ben dus benieuwd wat volgens jou de ideale regeringsvorm is.
Hoop niet dat jij begint over een religieuze dictatuur.

----------


## Thermopylae

> 20 april jl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dan begrijp je de _Monroe_ doctrine van de VS (hier kort besproken in post #5), de Cuba crisis, de proxy-oorlog in Oekrane en bovenbeschreven stijgende spanning om de Salomonseilanden dus niet.
> 
> ...



Die Cuba crises die jij noemde. Inderdaad zeer hypocriet.
VS het westen schreeuwde moord en brand toen de SU raketten op Cuba wilde plaatsen.
Waar je de VS, westerse media niet over hoorde, dat dit een reactie was op de VS die sneaky raketten op de SU gericht had geplaatst in Turkije!
Ook die zogenaamde briljante keiharde actie van Kennedy om niet te zwichten voor de SU.
Wat niet aan het volk werd verteld, de schepen van de SU draaide inderdaad om, maar, de VS raketten in Turkije geplaatst werden heimelijk verwijderd!

Trouwens Allende, links in Chili, zijn regering werd door de CIA ondermijnd.

Deze zaken waren net zo smerig als nu van de Russen die willen bepalen wat buurlanden wel of niet mogen doen.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Dat ben ik ook.
> 
> Wie is geen propagandakanaal?


Je zou kunnen beginnen met de feiten weer te geven zoals ze zijn. De fout van dubieus brongebruik heb ik in het verleden ook wel eens gemaakt. Als je de waarheid wilt weten, dan probeer je dat te voorkomen.

Dus als je citeert, zou je betrouwbare bronnen kunnen kiezen. Ik kon over de wreedheden van Nazi's tegen de Russisch sprekende bevolking niets vinden op reguliere Westerse media of Wikipedia.

Dat kan zijn weggelaten, want zo werkt Westerse propaganda, maar waarschijnlijker is het verzonnen of sterk overdreven. Immers, hier is wel vrijheid van meningsuiting, en in Rusland niet.

Opgefokte verhalen zijn verdacht (terminologie nazi's en wreedheden zijn bedoeld om op te fokken). Dit taalgebruik hoort bij propaganda die een oorlog moet rechtvaardigen.

Er is een revolutie geweest en strijd in de Donbas, met slachtoffers aan beide zijden. Ik neem aan dat daar op gedoeld wordt.

----------


## Revisor

'Enough Said'. Tekening Mr. Fish

Mediakritiek - Lode Vanoost

*Oorlog, Facebook en censuur: DeWereldMorgen.be buigt niet

DeWereldMorgen.be had op 8 april voor het eerst de eer een waarschuwing te krijgen van Facebook voor mediakritiek op een artikel van de VRT over oorlogsmisdaden in het verleden en nu in Boetsja. Zo maakte de redactie kennis met de ondoorgrondelijke wegen van Facebook en de al even ondoorgrondelijke methodes van Facebook om daar geen verantwoording voor af te leggen.*

vrijdag 29 april 2022 15:16

Meer hierover:


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...be-buigt-niet/

----------


## knuppeltje

> Wat niet aan het volk werd verteld, de schepen van de SU draaide inderdaad om, maar, de VS raketten in Turkije geplaatst werden heimelijk verwijderd!


Over het feit dat Nikita Chroetsjov toen een verdrag over een belangrijke vermindering van kernwapens, iets wat de Amerikanen eigenlijk helemaal niet wilden, werd door hen later met geen woord gerept. Nikita was misschien toch niet zo dom als waarvoor men hem hield - en Kennedy misschien niet zo de grote held als waarvoor men hem hield. Gelukkig maar.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Over het feit dat Nikita Chroetsjov toen een verdrag over een belangrijke vermindering van kernwapens, iets wat de Amerikanen eigenlijk helemaal niet wilden, werd door hen later met geen woord gerept. Nikita was misschien toch niet zo dom als waarvoor men hem hield - en Kennedy misschien niet zo de grote held als waarvoor men hem hield. Gelukkig maar.


Kennedy werd door het domme volk op het schild gehesen. 
Jonge mensen, mooie vrouw, kleine kinderen.
Maar veel verder dan keurig de voor hem geschreven teksten uitspreken vol tegeltjes waarheden kwam hij niet.
De Kennedy's - vader als gangster rijk geworden tijdens de drooglegging - waren vreselijk katholiek, maar deden alles wat hun god had verboden.
Totaal verrot waren zij. Paps een notoire schuinsmarcheerder, en John en Bobby deden niet voor hem onder.
Het Wittehuis werd een doorvoer huis voor dure hoe.ren.
Jongste broer Edward zoop ook als een ketter.
Toen hij met een jonge vrouw een avontuurtje had gehad en terugreed reed hij zijn auto van een brug van het eiland
Chappaquiddick.
Hij kwam uit zijn auto, zijn benevelde brein schreeuwde wegwezen, ik wil nog president worden.
Liet die vrouw verdrinken en belde een neef.
Toen hij weer nuchter was, alle plussen en minnen had besproken ging hij het ongeluk rapporteren.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Je zou kunnen beginnen met de feiten weer te geven zoals ze zijn. De fout van dubieus brongebruik heb ik in het verleden ook wel eens gemaakt. Als je de waarheid wilt weten, dan probeer je dat te voorkomen.
> 
> Dus als je citeert, zou je betrouwbare bronnen kunnen kiezen. Ik kan over de wreedheden van de Nazi's tegen de Russisch sprekende bevolking niets gevonden op reguliere Westerse media of Wikipedia.
> 
> Dat kan zijn weggelaten, want zo werkt Westerse propaganda, maar waarschijnlijker is het verzonnen of sterk overdreven. Immers, hier is wel vrijheid van meningsuiting, en in Rusland niet.
> 
> Opgefokte verhalen zijn verdacht (terminologie nazi's en wreedheden zijn bedoeld om op te fokken). Dit taalgebruik hoort bij propaganda die een oorlog moet rechtvaardigen.
> 
> Er is een revolutie geweest en strijd in de Donbas, met slachtoffers aan beide zijden. Ik neem aan dat daar op gedoeld wordt.





> Ik kan over de wreedheden van de Nazi's tegen de Russisch sprekende bevolking niets gevonden op reguliere Westerse media of Wikipedia.


Zie Rand Corporation, Extending Russia (2019) p.97 voor een cijfer in neutrale termen. Hier gepost in post #84.

Zie voor praktijkgevallen:

Zie Michael Walker, Novara Media, _Ukraine's far right explained_ (documentaire). In post #328 heb ik de tijdstippen in de documentaire erbij gezet.

En zie de volgende documentaire:





Zie voor achtergrondinformatie:

Professor emeritus russische en slavische studies Stephen F. Cohen (Princeton University, New York University) in - Siding with Ukraine's far-right, US sabotaged Zelensky's mandate for peace,
ook in post #386

Bryce Green - _Washington Used Nazis to Help Overthrow the Government_, in What you should _really_ know about Ukraine (FAIR 28 jan. 2022)
hier in post #62

Professor emeritus hedendaagse geschiedenis Annie Lacroix-Riz (Universit Paris VII-Denis Diderot), in   Il y a un contexte historique qui explique que la Russie tait accule  (Investig'Action 28 maart 2022)
(hier nog niet gepost)

* * * 

Al deze bronnen zijn hier al gepost, ofwel er wordt naar verwezen (bijv. prof. Lacroix-Riz, Mark Bartalmai).

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik ging post 401 fact checken en er bleek niets van te kloppen. Dat heb ik niet bij andere berichten gedaan. De meeste die ik gelezen had, kwamen geloofwaardig over. 401 was verdacht omdat ik andere info had. Er is zoveel nepnieuws tegenwoordig, dat je voorzichtig moet zijn. FAIR lijkt betrouwbaar.

Het is duidelijk dat de VS heeft geprobeerd Oekrane uit de Russische invloedsfeer te trekken, dat de revolutie gesteund werd vanuit het westen, en dat extreem rechts daar een rol in speelde, maar de meerderheid van de bevolking lijkt er toch achter te staan, getuige de uitslagen van de verkiezingen die daarop volgden.

De Russische houding is begrijpelijk en ook niet hypocriet. Het is immers een dictatuur die niet in het zelfbeschikkingsrecht van het Oekraense volk gelooft. Poetin denkt ook dat Oekrane bij Rusland hoort en dat de NAVO Rusland bedreigt. Allemaal begrijpelijk.

Achter de schermen gebeurt van alles. Er zijn al ongeveer 20.000 westerse vrijwilligers en huurlingen in Oekrane. Die worden ergens van betaald. Oekrane heeft dat geld echt niet.

De Russische propaganda vertelt dat Oekrane wordt geregeerd door Nazi's. De Joodse president doet afbreuk aan dat verhaal, alsook de samenstelling van het parlement. De slachting die de Russen hebben aangericht in de voorsteden van Kiev toont aan de Russen niet beter zijn dan de 'Nazi's'.

----------


## Mark

Fringe scientists opzoeken om het zo te draaien dat een agressor die een land kapot maakt en wiens leger verkracht, moord en steelt als slachtoffer wordt gepositioneerd.
Hoe dan ook gaat dit lopen zoals het hoort en niet volgens de fantasies van allerlei salon socialisten en consipracy theorists die zelf veilig in het door hun gehate westen zitten

----------


## Mark

> 20 april jl:
> 
> 
> De VS bewapende Oekrane niet alleen tot de tanden maar was bezig er atoomraketten te posteren.
> 
> Intern komt daar nog bij dat de VS oekranse neo-nazi's bewapende en trainde. De neo-nazi's terroriseerden vervolgens de russisch georinteerde bevolking in oost Oekrane, en bedreigden president Zelensky met de dood om geen toenadering tot Rusland te zoeken.
> 
> .


aldus rt.com / het kremlin... wees svp geen useful idiot

de usa heeft zeker ook covid uitgevonden en allerlei chemical warfare labs opgezet in oekraine?

die neonazis zijn er zeker.. in kleine groepjes die lastig aan te pakken warenb....en ook aan russische zijde (wagner group)

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Afhankelijk van de afloop van de oorlog bewegen de VS en de EU zich *in zich-isolerende-richting* ten opzichte van de rest van de wereld. 

De VS en Engeland leveren wapens maar geen soldaten.
Tot nu toe was de verhouding 300.000 oekranse soldaten (inclusief milities en huurlingen) tegen 150.000 russische soldaten. Rusland wil sowieso 40.000 neo-nazi-georinteerde troepen elimineren. En kan meer manschappen inzetten. 




> Ik ging post 401 fact checken en er bleek niets van te kloppen.


Dat schrijf je steeds maar ik weet nog steeds niet wat je bedoelt. (Maar ik besteed er geen tijd meer aan).

Verder, toffe post.

 :chinees:  _niet mainstream media-geijkt_ is een keurmerk van maroc.nl voor artikelen, dat ik aan de forumelden voorstel. 

Wat bijdraagt aan de aannemelijkheid van de niet _mainstream_ media-geijkte publicaties in deze topic en *Oekrane, geopolitiek en het Westen* is, dat ze onderling consistent zijn en een consistent beeld geven.

----------


## Bart.NL

> forumleden, vinden jullie het een goed keurmerk?


Uiteindelijk gaat het niet om het keurmerk maar om de feiten. Mensen die hun onwelgevallige feiten terzijde schuiven, bouwen hun eigen realiteit. Ik kan daar slecht tegen. Dat is mijn probleem. Ik zou me daar niet druk om moeten maken.




> Rusland wil sowieso 40.000 neo-nazi-georinteerde troepen elimineren.


Dat is Russische propaganda. Het is natuurlijk niet fraai, een bataljon neonazi's in je leger, maar veel legers, waaronder het Nederlandse, hebben een behoorlijk percentage recht-extremisten in hun gelederen. Het zijn nu eenmaal jongens die graag met wapens paraderen en vechten.

En dan over het zogenaamde bloedbad onder de Russischtalige bevolking dat neonazi's zouden hebben aangericht. Nadat de separatisten met Russische hulp zich hadden afgescheiden, kwam er een strijd met meer dan 10.000 doden (althans volgens Wikipedia).

Kijk nu eens naar wat er in Marioepol gebeurt. Hier zijn twee partijen die tot het uiterste gaan. De zogenaamde Russische bevrijders interesseert het geen moer hoeveel Russischtalige burgerdoden er vallen. Ze zijn geen haar beter dan het Azov bataljon.

Het Azov bataljon had zich kunnen overgeven om burgerdoden te voorkomen, net zoals generaal Winkelman in 1940 toen de Duitsers dreigden Rotterdam te bombarderen. En toen werd Rotterdam alsnog gebombardeerd.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Fringe scientists opzoeken om het zo te draaien dat een agressor die een land kapot maakt en wiens leger verkracht, moord en steelt als slachtoffer wordt gepositioneerd.
> Hoe dan ook gaat dit lopen zoals het hoort en niet volgens de fantasies van allerlei salon socialisten en consipracy theorists die zelf veilig in het door hun gehate westen zitten





> Fringe scientists


Nee, vooraanstaande geleerden op hun vakgebieden. Je stelt het vals voor, in een poging ze te overstemmen.
Maar er is een wereldwijde beweging op gang tegen het narratief van de VS en de EU, of hun propagandaoffensief.

Zie bijvoorbeeld Media Lens, *Doubling Down On Double Standards  The Ukraine Propaganda Blitz*




> () dat een agressor () als slachtoffer wordt gepositioneerd.


Rusland is een van de actoren in een complex van oorzaken en gevolgen, net als de VS.

Let op: voor de VS was dit alles een *middel* tot het *doel* om Rusland te verzwakken. De VS gebruikte en gebruikt 
Oekrane als middel, een instrument, een wapen tegen Rusland.

Dat blijkt uit Rand Corporation, Extending Russia (2019), hoofdstuk 4 maatregel 1, hier gepost in post #84.




> Hoe dan ook gaat dit lopen zoals het hoort ()


 :chinees:  Prof John Mearscheimer schetste de *oplossing* in *Why Ukraine is the Wests fault*, hier in post #58

Volgens Attitude en mij is dat nog steeds de oplossing. Ben je het ook met Mearsheimer eens, Mark?

Guy Mettan, in *Zelenskymania*, beschrijft *gevolgen*. Hier in post #418.

Hoe de rest van de wereld er tegen aan kijkt is indrukwekkend verwoord door politicus Halifa Sallah van Gambia op de VN Conferentie over Rusland. Zie *Africans do not want to be part of your foreign policy*, hier in post #442.

Afhankelijk van de afloop van de oorlog bewegen de VS en de EU zich *in zich-isolerende-richting* ten opzichte van de rest van de wereld. 

Laat de hele wereld zich tegen de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat keren.
(Die onderscheid ik van de VS om generalisatie te vermijden, want de VS is natuurlijk niet geheel slecht).

 :chinees:  De VS en Engeland leveren wapens maar geen soldaten.
Tot nu toe was de verhouding 300.000 oekranse soldaten (inclusief milities en huurlingen) tegen 150.000 russische soldaten. Rusland wil sowieso 40.000 neo-nazi-georinteerde troepen elimineren. En kan meer manschappen inzetten.

----------


## Olive Yao

> aldus rt.com / het kremlin... wees svp geen useful idiot
> 
> de usa heeft zeker ook covid uitgevonden en allerlei chemical warfare labs opgezet in oekraine?
> 
> die neonazis zijn er zeker.. in kleine groepjes die lastig aan te pakken warenb....en ook aan russische zijde (wagner group)





> aldus rt.com / het kremlin... wees svp geen useful idiot


Die frases zijn cht compleet een standaardkreet.
Zeg, spreek je je russische vrienden van het begin van deze topic nog wel eens? Laat hen dan hier eens komen kijken.  :grote grijns: 




> De usa heeft zeker ook (...) allerlei chemical warfare labs opgezet in oekraineD


Mark, Victoria Nuland erkent dat die daar waren, zie Glenn Greenwald, *Victoria Nuland: Ukraine has "biological research facilities", worried Russia may seize them*. Hier gepost in post #367.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Oekranse neo-nazis




> die neonazis zijn er zeker.. in kleine groepjes die lastig aan te pakken warenb...


Sloboda, C14, Rechtse Sector, Azov - zie de documentaire onderaan post #313 van het britse Novara Media. 

In post #328 staan er tijdstippen bij, om bepaalde passages gemakkelijk te kunnen opzoeken.

De neo-nazis gaan terug tot de jaren 1930, zie prof. Lacroix-Riz, * Il y a un contexte historique qui explique que la Russie tait accule* .

Ze zijn besproken door prof. Stephen Cohen, zie

*Americas collusion with Neo-Nazis, Neo-fascists play an important official or tolerated role in US-backed Ukraine*
hier in post #9.

*Siding with Ukraine's far-right, US sabotaged Zelensky's mandate for peace*,
hier in post #386

en door de auteur Lev Golinkin in *The reality of neo-Nazis in Ukraine is far from Kremlin propaganda*.

"Lev Golinkin is the author of _A Backpack, a Bear, and Eight Crates of Vodka_, Amazons Debut of the Month, a Barnes & Nobles Discover Great New Writers program selection, and winner of the _Premio Salerno Libro dEuropa_. Golinkin, a graduate of Boston College, came to the US as a child refugee from the eastern Ukrainian city of Kharkov (now called Kharkiv) in 1990. His writing on the Ukraine crisis, Russia, the far right, and immigrant and refugee identity has appeared in _The New York Times_, _The Washington Post_, the _Los Angeles Times_, _CNN_, _The Boston Globe_, _Politico Europe_, and _Time_ (online), among other venues; he has been interviewed by _MSNBC_, _NPR_, _ABC Radio_, _WSJ Live_ and _HuffPost Live_."

Zie ook de Verenigde Naties 

United Nations  *Resolution Combating glorification of Nazism, neo-Nazism and other practices that contribute to fuelling contemporary forms of racism, racial discrimination, xenophobia and related intolerance* (16 dec. 2020)

Slechts twee landen hebben tegen die resolutie gestemd: Oekrane en de VS.
De Resolutie veroordeelt datgene wat in Oekrane gaande is. Aannemelijk dat Oekrane daarom tegenstemde.

De oekranse fascisten of neo-nazi's spelen een hoofdrol in het drama. Welhaast _de_ hoofdrol, durf ik te zeggen. Want
1. de fascisten hebben veel macht in Oekrane,
2. de fascisten zijn de hoofdoorzaak van het geweld in oost Oekrane,
3. de fascisten voorkwamen toenadering tussen Oekrane en Rusland (ze hebben Zelensky met de dood bedreigd),
4. zonder de fascisten hadden de VS veel minder kunnen uitrichten.

De VS maakt dit ondergeschikt aan zn proxy-oorlog tegen Rusland.

Fascisten en terroristen bewapenen en trainen is al 75 jaar standaardpraktijk van de CIA. Zie Wiliam Blum  Killing hope, U.S. military and CIA interventions since world war II

----------


## Bart.NL

Wij zijn allemaal useful idiots.  :boer:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Wij zijn allemaal useful idiots.


Moet je ons dat nu perse inwrijven.  :jammer:

----------


## Bart.NL

Als Poetin het veld ruimt, wordt het mogelijk niet beter:

Vicious Blame Game Erupts Among Putin’s Security Forces: President Putin and his security institutions are no longer a united front.

https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/...-forces-a77508

Korte samenvatting:

Hoge militairen vinden Poetin te slap en willen dat de oorlog wordt gescaleerd. Omdat de NAVO Oekrane bewapent, is beperkte oorlogsvoering volgens hen niet haalbaar. Terugtrekken bij Kiev vonden ze ook geen goed idee.

----------


## Revisor

> Als Poetin het veld ruimt, wordt het mogelijk niet beter:
> 
> Vicious Blame Game Erupts Among Putin’s Security Forces: President Putin and his security institutions are no longer a united front.
> 
> https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2022/...-forces-a77508
> 
> Korte samenvatting:
> 
> Hoge militairen vinden Poetin te slap en willen dat de oorlog wordt gescaleerd. Omdat de NAVO Oekrane bewapent, is beperkte oorlogsvoering volgens hen niet haalbaar. Terugtrekken bij Kiev vonden ze ook geen goed idee.



Vergelijk dit met hoe Putin wordt beschreven in de westerse media. Een Hitler, dictator, psychopaat etc..

Ik vond de westerse beschrijving van Putin eenzijdig, onredelijk en propagandistisch.

Ik heb al eerder gelezen of ergens een video gezien waar gesteld wordt dat het Russische leger weinig burgerslachtoffers heeft gemaakt en dat Rusland veel soldaten heeft verloren. De auteur zegt dat dit komt omdat men in deze oorlog afwijkt van de normale Russische doctrine van alles platgooien, innemen en verder trekken. Men wijkt hiervan af omdat men de burgerbevolking niet wil treffen en dat men hierdoor meer soldaten verliest.

Dat sluit aan bij het bericht dat de legertop in Rusland ontevreden is met de huidige strategie van Putin. Ik denk dat de politiek meer rekening houdt met publieke opinie maar dat dit ten koste gaat van soldaten, waardoor de legertop hun platgooidoctrine alsnog willen inzetten.

----------


## Olive Yao

> De staatsgreep van Von der Leyen
> 
> Door : Eric Peter de Blois - 8 april 2022
> 
> *8 april 2022 : Von der Leyen pleegt staatsgreep in Europa.* 
> 
> (...)
> 
> Onbedoeld bewijst ze de hele anti-EU beweging een grote dienst. (...)


Een beetje in lijn hiermee dacht ik het volgende.

Voor de EU en voor de VS en voor de NAVO is het van onoverschatbaar belang dat Rusland en alleen Rusland de schuld krijgt van de oorlog in Oekrane.

Want:

Europa krijgt hierdoor een enorme klap. Als je daar zelf nog niet op was gekomen, lees dan nog eens Guy Mettan, Zelenskymania, hier gepost in post #418.

Wanneer mensen gaan inzien dat het mede de schuld is van de EU, met zn agressieve geo-economische optreden tegen Rusland en omdat de EU zich passief en slaafs neerlegde en neerlegt bij NAVO-agressie tegen Rusland, zullen meer mensen zich tegen de EU keren.

Kan mezelf als voorbeeld nemen. Vanouds ben ik pro-EU: samen staan we sterk. Maar het enige onderdeel van de EU waar ik wat verstand van heb is de handelspolitiek en het Handelsdirectoraat. En zo'n EU wil ik niet. De misdadige EU-politiek inzake Oekrane en Rusland komt daarbij.

Ook voor de VS staat er veel op het spel. De VS moet Rusland de schuld geven. Anders zullen nog meer mensen in de wereld de VS afwijzen. En zullen europese landen minder wapens kopen bij de VS. Hoe slechter Rusland lijkt, des te meer wapens zullen ze kopen. De anti-Rusland propaganda is een verkooppraatje voor amerikaanse wapens. Duitsland besloot binnen een paar dagen om  100 miljard aan wapens te kopen. Honderd miljard euro! Dat geld betalen duitse burgers en het gaat naar de VS.
Voor de VS valt er veel te winnen maar ook veel te verliezen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Paus: rol NAVO kan tot Russische invasie Oekrane hebben geleid 

NRC dinsdag 3 mei 2022


Het geblaf van de NAVO aan de deur van Rusland kan tot de Russische invasie in Oekrane hebben geleid. Dat heeft paus Franciscus dinsdag gezegd in een interview met de Italiaanse krant Corriere della Sera. Hij lichtte niet nader toe wat hij daarmee precies bedoelde. In het vraaggesprek wierp hij ook de vraag op of landen moeten doorgaan met het leveren van wapens aan Oekrane.

De leider van de Katholieke Kerk liet ook weten dat hij een verzoek had ingediend voor een ontmoeting met de Russische president Vladimir Poetin om te bemiddelen in het conflict. Hoewel hij daarop geen antwoord zegt te hebben gekregen, laat hij in het interview herhaaldelijk weten nog altijd bereid te zijn naar Moskou af te reizen. Hij vertelde aan de _Corriere della Sera_ dat patriarch Kirill, de hoogste geestelijk leider binnen de Russisch-orthodoxe kerk die de oorlog zijn volledige steun heeft gegeven, zichzelf niet kan veranderen in de misdienaar van Poetin.

Met patriarch Kirill sprak de paus wel, zo vertelt hij. In een gesprek van veertig minuten via Zoom las de patriarch de eerste twintig minuten met de kaart in de hand een aantal rechtvaardigingen voor de oorlog voor. De paus zei daarop te hebben geantwoord niets te begrijpen van zijn mede-religieus leider. We kunnen de taal van de politiek niet gebruiken () maar moeten wegen zoeken naar vrede.

Vanaf het begin van de oorlog heeft paus Franciscus zijn medeleven betoond met het lot van de Oekraners. Ook heeft hij de invasie veroordeeld, maar hij deed dat steeds zonder Rusland expliciet als agressor aan te wijzen. Deze houding valt te verklaren vanuit de Vaticaanse traditie van neutraliteit en het belang van de betrekkingen tussen het Vaticaan en de Russisch-orthodoxe kerk.

----------


## Olive Yao



----------


## Revisor

> Niet ik alleen, heel veel mensen zijn deze mening toegedaan. In het Westen wordt de meningsvorm sterk vertroebeld door alle propaganda.
> 
> Ik denk dat geen ene volk bufferzone wil zijn voor andere belangengroepen.
> 
> Dit is een strijd tussen het westen en Rusland om hun bufferzones te vergroten dan wel in stand te houden, de volkeren in Oekraine mogen het bloed en de lijken leveren.


Dat was in 2014




NAVO-bijeenkomst in Brussel, 2010 (foto: U.S. Air Force/Sgt. Jerry Morrison)

Analyse - Ben Norton, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*NAVO geeft toe dat vrede geen optie is en dat ze wil “dat er Oekraners blijven sterven” om Rusland te verzwakken

*In een opmerkelijk artikel over de vredesonderhandelingen maakt de Washington Post openbaar dat de NAVO het hard wil spelen en ervoor beducht is dat Kiev zou ingaan op bepaalde eisen vanwege Moskou. Blijven vechten en sterven is de boodschap om te voorkomen dat Rusland politieke winst zou boeken. De NAVO ziet m.a.w. de Oekraners als kanonnenvlees in haar ‘oorlog bij volmacht’ tegen Rusland.

woensdag 4 mei 2022 08:32 

*“Blijven vechten”*

De NAVO, het door de VS geleide militaire bondgenootschap, heeft verklaard dat ze tot de laatste Oekraner wil vechten om Rusland te verzwakken en zo de Westerse geopolitieke belangen vooruit te helpen.

Op ronduit botte wijze gaf The Washington Post toe dat sommige lidstaten van de NAVO willen dat “de Oekraners blijven vechten en sterven” om te voorkomen dat Rusland politieke winst boekt.

In een verslag van 5 april over de vredesonderhandelingen tussen Oekrane en Rusland maakte de belangrijke Amerikaanse krant openbaar dat de NAVO ervoor beducht is dat Kiev zou ingaan op bepaalde eisen vanwege Moskou.

Screenshot The Washington Post

The Washington Post schreef uitdrukkelijk: “Sommige NAVO-leden vinden het beter dat de Oekraners blijven vechten en sterven dan dat er een vrede wordt gesloten die te vroeg komt of die Kiev en de rest van Europa te duur komt te staan.”

Anonieme Westerse diplomaten benadrukten dat “er grenzen zijn aan het aantal compromissen dat sommige NAVO-leden willen sluiten om tot vrede te komen”, en dat ze liever de oorlog in Oekrane willen voortzetten als dat kan verhinderen dat Rusland zijn veiligheidsdoelen haalt.

Sommige NAVO-leden willen te allen prijze vermijden dat “de Russische president Vladimir Poetin ook maar een schijn van overwinning zou kunnen claimen”.
De krant schreef dat sommige NAVO-leden te allen prijze willen vermijden dat “de Russische president Vladimir Poetin ook maar een schijn van overwinning zou kunnen claimen”, en meer dan bereid zijn om de Oekraners door de gehaktmolen te draaien om dat doel te bereiken.

Jake Sullivan, de nationale veiligheidsadviseur van de VS, gaf aan dat het kabinet van de Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelensky nauw samenwerkt met Washington en “op bijna dagelijkse basis in contact staat” met het Witte Huis. Het is duidelijk wie hier de touwtjes werkelijk in handen heeft.

De krant maakte ook bekend dat er meer dan 100.000 manschappen van het Amerikaanse leger in Europa gestationeerd zijn.

The Washington Post onderhoudt een nauwe relatie met de Amerikaanse regering. De krant is eigendom van Jeff Bezos, met zijn vermogen van 200 miljard dollar een van de rijkste mensen ooit in de geschiedenis.Bezos is ook oprichter en uitvoerend voorzitter van het megaconcern Amazon, dat contracten ter waarde van miljarden dollar heeft lopen met de CIA, het Pentagon, de NSA, de FBI, de ICE en andere Amerikaanse regeringsinstanties.[1]
*
Lang leve de escalatie*

Als The Washington Post deze informatie over de NAVO openbaar maakt, met inbegrip van citaten van hogere ambtenaren in het Witte Huis, dan heeft ze kennelijk daartoe het groene licht gekregen vanwege haar broodheren in Washington.

Deze verklaring is een semiofficile bevestiging van het feit dat de NAVO de Oekraners louter als kanonnenvlees ziet in haar imperiale oorlog bij volmacht tegen Rusland.


Eliot A. Cohen. Foto: Flickr.

Een aantal Westerse ambtenaren hebben dit trouwens openlijk gezegd.

Een vroegere hogere ambtenaar van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken, de radicaal rechtse havik Eliot A. Cohen, pakte in een artikel in het tijdschrift The Atlantic uit met de mededeling dat “de Verenigde Staten en zijn NAVO-bondgenoten verwikkeld zijn in een ‘oorlog bij volmacht’ tegen Rusland”.[2]

“De wapenstroom naar Oekrane moet een volwaardige tsunami worden.”
Trots flapte hij eruit “dat ze duizenden stuks munitie leverden en hopelijk ook nog een heleboel andere zaken deden – zoals het delen van informatie – met het doden van Russische soldaten als doel”. “Hoe meer en hoe sneller, hoe beter”, voegde hij er nog aan toe.

De veteraan van het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken verklaarde dat “de wapenstroom naar Oekrane een volwaardige tsunami moet worden”. Dat is precies wat de NAVO-lidstaten op dit moment doen: de buur van Rusland overspoelen met wapens.

In plaats van zich achter vredesonderhandelingen met Rusland te scharen, hebben de Verenigde Staten en Europa actief de oorlog laten escaleren door Oekrane voor miljarden dollar aan wapens te sturen: tienduizenden antitankraketten, duizenden luchtdoelraketten, honderden kamikaze drones, en verder ook nog tanks en gepantserde voertuigen.

Wat onvermeld blijft, is dat Amerikaanse en Europese wapenconcerns dankzij de oorlog goed geboerd hebben. De aandelen van privtoeleveranciers van militair materieel stegen exponentieel in waarde nadat Russische troepen op 24 februari Oekrane waren binnengevallen en Westerse regeringen toezeggingen hadden gedaan aangaande een substantile verhoging van hun militaire uitgaven.

Amerikaanse en Europese wapenconcerns hebben dankzij de oorlog goed geboerd.
Het Biden-kabinet leverde eind februari onmiddellijk voor 350 miljoen dollar aan wapens en zegde in maart nog eens 13,6 miljard dollar steun toe aan Oekrane, waarvan 6,5 miljard dollar in de vorm van militaire hulp.

Op 6 en 7 april kwamen de ministers van Buitenlandse Zaken van de NAVO-landen samen op het NAVO-hoofdkwartier in Brussel. Daar deden ze elkaar de gelofte de oorlog in Oekrane nog meer te laten escaleren.

De Westerse politici werden vervoegd door vertegenwoordigers van verscheidene landen van buiten de NAVO, waaronder Japan, Zuid-Korea, Georgi, Finland, Zweden, Australi en Nieuw-Zeeland.

Dmytro Kuleba. Foto: Wikipedia / CC BY-SA 4.0

Ook Dmytro Kuleba, minister van Buitenlandse Zaken van Oekrane, reisde voor die bijeenkomst naar Brussel. Daar nam hij de laatste twijfel weg over het feit dat de NAVO geen vrede wil, maar juist meer oorlog. 

“Ik ben vandaag naar hier gekomen om te praten over drie uiterst belangrijke zaken: wapens, wapens en nog eens wapens”, zo vatte Kuleba het kernachtig samen.

Jens Stoltenberg, secretaris-generaal van de NAVO, viel hem bij: “Na de invasie hebben de bondgenoten de militaire steun opgedreven en meer militaire uitrusting gestuurd. Uit de vergadering van vandaag komt duidelijk naar voren dat de bondgenoten nog meer moeten doen en dat ze ook bereid zijn om meer te doen en meer materieel te sturen; van de noodzaak daartoe zijn ze zich terdege bewust.”

De NAVO laat doorschemeren dat ze liever ziet dat de Oekraners hun leven blijven opofferen, hopende dat dit zal leiden tot de verzwakking van Rusland.
Stoltenberg liet zich ook ontvallen dat Oekrane al sinds 2014 rechtstreekse militaire steun krijgt van de NAVO en dat in de voorbije acht jaar tienduizenden Oekraense soldaten door de NAVO werden opgeleid, lang voor de Russische invasie.

Op die manier laat de NAVO doorschemeren dat ze liever ziet dat de Oekraners hun leven blijven opofferen, hopende dat dit zal leiden tot de verzwakking en destabilisering van Rusland.

Ondertussen krijgen Oekraners die tegen de oorlog zijn en ijveren voor vrede het hard te verduren. Denys Kyreyev, een Oekraense onderhandelaar die deelnam aan het vredesoverleg met Rusland, werd vermoord, naar verluidt door de Oekraense veiligheidsdienst (SBU) waarvan geweten is dat die onder invloed staat van neonazi’s en uiterst rechtse extremisten.

----------


## Revisor

> Om landen van een imperium af te snoepen wordt vaak het nationalisme gebruikt. Zie Ottomaanse rijk. Voor de creatie van een *natiestaat* is het nationalisme een gewild instrument om de eigen cultuur, taal, religie en volk (nieuw) leven in te blazen. Zoook Oekraine, voor deze nieuw staat moet men een collectief gemeenschappelijk verhaal en/of mythe hebben. Het nationalisme is dus een instrument om een natiestaat te creeren. Zo maakten de Russen zich zorgen om het afschaffen van het Russisch door Oekraine.
> 
> (Extreem-) rechts en nationalisten worden meestal door de Amerikaanse geheime dienst gebruikt als voorhoede en stoottroepen om de linkse/socialistische/communistische bewegingen etc.. aan te pakken.
> 
> In de islamitische landen gebruiken ze meestal conservatieve islamitische groeperingen en/of jihadisten. In Turkije als seculier land hebben ze de rechtse grijze wolven gebruikt.



{Vervolg van voorgaand artikel)


*Defensief bondgenootschap?*

Al dat extreme geweld en al die oorlogsstokerij gaan lijnrecht in tegen de bewering van de NAVO dat ze een “defensief” bondgenootschap is.

De waarheid is dat de NAVO nooit defensie, laat staan democratie, gunstig gezind is geweest. In 1949 bevond zich onder de stichtende leden van het militaire bondgenootschap onder meer Portugal dat toen een fascistische dictatuur was.

Tijdens de eerste Koude Oorlog steunde de NAVO vroegere nazi-collaborateurs en fascisten in het kader van de notoire Operatie Gladio. Met de hulp van de NAVO voerden uiterst rechtse extremisten toen terroristische aanvallen uit in Europa om links een halt toe te roepen, vooral gedurende de beruchte Jaren van Lood in Itali.

Na het einde van de eerste Koude Oorlog bleef de NAVO zich voortdurend uitbreiden richting Russische grens. Daarbij verbraken de Verenigde Staten, Groot-Brittanni en Frankrijk herhaaldelijk hun belofte dat het militaire bondgenootschap na de hereniging van Duitsland in 1990 geen centimeter oostwaarts zou oprukken.

Met bommencampagnes gedurende de jaren negentig van de vorige eeuw vernielde en verdeelde de NAVO het vroegere Joegoslavi.

Tijdens de eerste Koude Oorlog steunde de NAVO vroegere nazi-collaborateurs en fascisten.
Vervolgens verleende de NAVO bijstand aan de Verenigde Staten toen die in 2001 een oorlog begonnen tegen Afghanistan. Tot 2021 hielden ze samen het land bezet.

In 2011 voerde de NAVO oorlog tegen Libi, een van de meest welvarende landen van Afrika. De Westerse militaire campagne betekende het einde van Libi als eenheidsstaat. Niet lang daarna plunderden buitenlandse energiebedrijven de reusachtige oliereserves van het Noord-Afrikaanse land.

Tot op vandaag in 2022 heeft Libi nog altijd geen eengemaakte centrale regering. Het land heeft wel slavenmarkten in open lucht, bevolkt door Sub-Saharaanse Afrikaanse vluchtelingen.

De runes van Libi, Afghanistan en het vroegere Joegoslavi zijn de getuigen van wat de NAVO werkelijk aan de wereld te bieden heeft.

En nu is het door de Verenigde Staten geleide militaire bondgenootschap bereid om Oekrane op te offeren als dat de belangen van Washington en Wall Street kan dienen._

Dit is de vertaling van een artikel verschenen op Almayadeen. De vertaling is van Ronald Decelle.

Notes:

_[1] NSA is de afkorting van National Security Agency. Het is een geheime dienst die werd opgericht in 1952 door de toenmalige president Harry S. Truman. ICE is de afkorting van Immigration and Customs Enforcement, een politiedienst van de federale overheid die bevoegd is over immigratie en douane. (n.v.d.r.)

[2] Een ‘oorlog bij volmacht’ (Engels: proxy war) is een conflict waarbij n partij (meestal een grootmacht) een andere partij, de gevolmachtigde, een oorlog laat voeren, en daarbij als achterman optreedt. Het vuile werk wordt m.a.w. door een ander gedaan. De grootmacht levert economische, ideologische, logistieke en/of militaire steun. De gevolmachtigde is meestal een kleiner land en draait meestal voor de negatieve consequenties van zo’n oorlog op.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...te-verzwakken/

----------


## Revisor

Een Azov regiment. Foto: Gianluca Agostini, Wikimedia Commons / CC-BY-SA-4.0

Mediakritiek - Unai Aranzadi, Histoire et Socit, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Het gevaar van de onderschatting van extreem-rechts in Oekrane

*De aanwezigheid van rechtsradicalisme en neonazisme in Oekrane wordt in de mainstream media heel vaak geminimaliseerd. Ten onrechte. Extreemrechts beperkt zich niet tot het Azov Bataljon maar heeft zich overal genstitutionaliseerd. Het is doorgedrongen tot de hele top van de staat en door zijn sympathie voor de NAVO heeft het Oekrane mede tot een slagveld veranderd.

donderdag 5 mei 2022 13:06 
*Maidan was het startpunt*

Ik heb acht jaar lang met Oekraense neonazis te maken gehad, ook tijdens de huidige Russische invasie. De eerste keer dat ik hen vragen kon stellen was in de winter van 2014 tijdens de Euromaidanbeweging en de staatsgreep. Ik heb verscheidene nachten gesprekken gevoerd met de verschillende facties, terwijl het gruwelijke scenario zich afspeelde, dat werd voorgesteld als een bewonderenswaardig democratisch ontwaken.

Toen de regering was omvergeworpen, gingen de Westerse pers en regeringen verder met dit verhaal en verzwegen ze ons dat na Euro-maidan het paramilitair geweld, de illegaliteit van belangrijke politieke partijen en de afschaffing van een aantal basisrechten toenamen.

Dit gebrek aan informatie had rampzalige gevolgen. In de eerste plaats omdat het de weg vrijmaakte voor extreemrechts om zich te institutionaliseren zonder kritiek van de Europese Unie. Ten tweede, omdat Vladimir Poetin deze vreselijke situatie gebruikte als alibi om zijn oorlog te beginnen.

Het zwijgen van de media maakte de weg voor extreemrechts om zich te institutionaliseren zonder kritiek van de Europese Unie.
Om deze geschiedenis grondig te begrijpen, moeten we beginnen met de start van dit fenomeen dat, in die koude nachten van de Maidan, aan mij werd voorgesteld als de politieke actie van de straat.

In november 2013 en ten tijde van de Euro-maidan-protesten werd de neonazi-organisatie Pravy Sektor opgericht, een paramilitaire groepering die verschillende verenigingen uit de extreem rechtse wereld samenbracht, zoals de Sociaal-Nationale Vergadering, White Hammer, Karpatisch Sich en Tryzub.

Fakkeltocht van Pravy Sektor op 1 januari 2015 ter gelegenheid van de 106e geboortedag van Stepen Bandera, een nazi-collaborateur. Foto: All-Ukrainian Union Freedom Picasa web album / CC-BY-3.0

Pravy Sektor stond onder leiding van Dmytro Jarosj, een historische Oekraense ultranationalist die in de Rada (het Parlement) werkte voor het hoofd van de veiligheidsdiensten, Valentyn Nalyvaichenko. Die was nog consul geweest, onder andere in Washington en had zich laten fotograferen in de paramilitaire kampen van Pravy Sektor.
Hoewel er op de Maidan ook andere neonazigroepen waren en veel demonstranten uiteraard helemaal geen nazis waren, was het wel deze gewelddadige groep die de protesten leidde, die een einde maakten aan de termijn van de verkozen president, Viktor Janoekovitsj.

Op hun eigen website, zeggen ze het zo: Pravy Sektor werd opgericht bij het begin van de revolutionaire Maidan-gebeurtenissen als een collectief van Oekraense rechtse organisaties en individuele nationalistische activisten op initiatief van de Tryzub-organisatie in heel Oekrane.

De nieuwgevormde beweging maakte onmiddellijk duidelijk wat ze met de Maidan-beweging wilde bereiken: de eliminatie van de antinationale regering geleid door Viktor Janoekovitsj.

Zonder de nationalisten zou Maidan een homomars zijn geweest.
De leider van de neonazigroep C14, Jevhen Karas, die de Westerse regeringen waarschuwde dat zij niet moesten proberen de geschiedenis van wat er aan het gebeuren was te herschrijven, zei op 8 februari vrankweg:
De Maidanbeweging was een overwinning van onze nationalistische ideen. De nationalisten waren de belangrijkste factor en stonden duidelijk in de frontlinie. Nu zeggen veel mensen dat er maar een paar nazis waren (). De LGTB en de ambassades zeggen dat er niet veel nazis waren op Maidan. Zonder de nationalisten zou Maidan een LGTB-mars zijn geweest.
*
Extremisten aan de top van de staat*

Wat gebeurde er na de opmars van het fascisme die in Euro-maidan aan de oppervlakte kwam? Een democratische zuivering die de banden met neonazi- en ultragroeperingen zou verbreken? Integendeel. Na februari 2014 maakten die mensen een nieuwe opmars en werden ze verheven tot de top van de staat.

Ihor Tenyukh van de neonazistische partij Svoboda werd bijvoorbeeld benoemd tot minister van Defensie. Oleh Makhnitsky, ook van de Svoboda neonazis, werd benoemd tot procureur-generaal. Oleksandr Sych werd vice-premier, Andriy Mokhnyk minister van Ecologie en Natuurlijke Hulpbronnen en Ihor Shvayka minister van Landbouw. Zo waren en zijn er nog veel meer extremisten die verschillende taken en verantwoordelijkheden toegewezen kregen. Dat illustreert het karakter van het nieuwe staatssysteem dat aan de macht kwam. Als klap op de vuurpijl dwong het nieuwe regime de toen sterkste partij (de Partij van de Regios) zichzelf te ontbinden en werd  uiteraard  de Communistische Partij verboden.

Ihor Tenyukh van de neonazistische partij Svoboda werd benoemd tot minister van Defensie.
Hoewel de Oekraense regering als geheel niet nationaal-socialistisch is, zoals het Kremlin categorisch beweert, is het overduidelijk dat vele neonazistische of extreemrechtse individuen en groepen volledig gentegreerd zijn in verscheidene van haar instellingen.

Het nieuwe Westerse negationisme, dat iedereen demoniseert (en als pro-Russisch bestempelt) die wijst op deze heimelijke banden tussen liberale, conservatieve organisaties en neonazistische groeperingen, brengt meestal alle kritiek op dit soort feiten en toestanden terug tot het bestaan van het Azov-bataljon, alsof het om een uniek, eenmalig en gesoleerd geval zou gaan.


Wolfsangel. Foto: Inkscaper, Wikimedia Commons / CC0 1.0

Niets is minder waar, maar alvorens de andere groepen te noemen, is het de moeite waard kort uit te leggen wie zij zijn: Azov is een bataljon van 3.057 gewapende en getrainde troepen, die in verschillende regios van het land zijn ingezet en die een nazi-SS-symbool (de wolfsangel op een zwarte zon) als insigne op hun uniform dragen.
Afgelopen maart vroeg Fox News aan president Vladimir Zelinsky, die ook opperbevelhebber is van de Oekraense strijdkrachten, wat hij daarvan vond. In plaats van zelfkritiek uit te oefenen of op zijn minst wijzigingen in de symbolen en het uniform aan te brengen, antwoordde de president: Ze zijn wat ze zijn. Ze verdedigen ons land en zijn opgenomen in ons leger.

En alsof dit antwoord nog niet genoeg twijfel zaaide, vroeg de president op 7 april een neonazi van het Azov Bataljon om via een videoconferentie het Griekse parlement toe te spreken, een provocatie, die tot grote verontwaardiging leidde bij verschillende van de aanwezige parlementsleden.

De andere partijen hebben al een groot deel van de extreemrechtse retoriek van Azov in hun toespraken overgenomen.
Een andere redenering van het Westerse negationisme is dat de neonazistische politieke partij Svoboda slechts 4,7% van de stemmen heeft. Dat is waar, maar men ziet dan wel over het hoofd dat Svoboda vr de Maidan de vijfde grootste kracht in het land was geworden.

Waarom deze plotselinge verandering? Zowel gewone Oekraners als Amerikaanse mensenrechtenactivisten zeggen dat dit komt doordat hun bijdrage al geleverd was, omdat de andere partijen een groot deel van hun retoriek in hun toespraken hadden overgenomen.

----------


## Revisor

*Verschillende paramilitaire troepen*

Naast Svoboda, Azov en Pravy Sektor (de laatste heeft alleen al meer dan 10.000 leden) zijn er echter nog andere, minder bekende maar daarom niet minder relevante paramilitaire krachten. Een daarvan is de neonazistische organisatie C14, genoemd naar een witte suprematistische groepering die in de VS van terrorisme wordt beschuldigd.


Foto: Andriy Yermolenko, Wikimedia Commons

Deze organisatie houdt zich bezig met allerlei criminele activiteiten, waaronder aanvallen op zigeuners, homoseksuele mensen en vrouwenmarsen. Desalniettemin ontving ze subsidies van het Oekraense ministerie van Jeugd en Sport. Ze waren al in die mate sociaal aanvaard dat ze werden uitgenodigd om een lezing te geven in het “American House”.

Volgens alle aanwijzingen van het onderzoek was deze organisatie ook de hoofdverdachte in de zaak van de moord op Oles Buzina, de Oekraense journalist en schrijver die kritiek had uitgebracht op Euro-maidan. Heel mysterieus verdween het bewijsmateriaal in de handen van het Openbaar Ministerie en zijn de twee verdachten van deze organisatie nooit voor de rechter gebracht.

Helaas zijn er nog meer rechtse paramilitaire groepen, zoals Karpatska Sich of het Nationaal Korps, naast andere die intussen opgenomen zijn in het leger, zoals Aidar, of de gevreesde Tornado en Donbass.

De lijst is lang en, afgezien van hun extreemrechtse ideologie, hebben zij straffeloosheid als gemene deler. Een straffeloosheid die zijn wortels heeft in wat er op 2 mei 2014 in Odessa gebeurde, toen 46 linkse activisten levend werden verbrand in het “Huis van de Vakbonden”.

De lijst is lang en, afgezien van hun extreemrechtse ideologie, hebben zij straffeloosheid als gemene deler.
Er waren tal van getuigen, er waren video’s en foto’s die naar Pravy Sektor wijzen … en toch is nog niemand berecht of veroordeeld. Meer zelfs, president Vladimir Zelinsky heeft verschillende van hen medailles opgespeld. Men zegt ook dat de Oekraense president onmogelijk een pro-nazi kan zijn en men voert dan aan – als ultiem bewijs – dat hij een Jood is. Maar los van het feit dat hij inderdaad geen nazi is, kan alleen iemand die de recente geschiedenis van Oekrane totaal niet kent, zo’n kinderachtige reden goedpraten.

Zelinski’s politieke bekendheid dankt hij aan de eigenaar van het tv-station waarvoor hij werkte en waar hij de rol speelde van een Oekraense president die strijdt tegen de corrupie van de oligarchen. Het is de ironie voorbij, maar feit is dat Igor Kolomoiski, de eigenaar van de zender die Zelinski voor de serie heeft betaald, een van de meest prominente oligarchen van Oekrane is en dat hij meerdere witwasaffaires heeft lopen in verschillende landen.

Kolomoiski, die naast het Oekraense ook het Cypriotische en Isralische staatsburgerschap bezit, heeft meerdere extreemrechtse bataljons gefinancierd, waardoor hij in verscheidene Westerse media, zoals The Spectator en The Wall Street Journal, is omschreven als een “krijgsheer” en een “geheim wapen van Oekrane”.

Ook hij is een Jood maar dat verhinderde hem niet om volop steun te geven aan het neonazisme dat sinds Euro-maidan zijn politieke en financile tegenstanders omver zou werpen (en ernstige oorlogsmisdaden zou begaan via zijn ultrabataljons zoals Aidar of Dnipro-1).

Men kan dus spreken van tegenstrijdige, perverse of paradoxale betrekkingen tussen Zelinski – of Kolomoiski – en deze groepen, maar niet dat die banden uit hun aard onmogelijk zouden zijn.
*
Pact met de duivel*

Hoe is deze alliantie tussen prominente figuren uit de Joodse gemeenschap en neonazistische groeperingen tot stand gekomen? Zoals in de Isralische pers werd gemeld, bestaat dit pact al sinds ten minste maart 2014 en werd het gesloten tussen de Isralische ambassadeur in Kiev, Reuven Din-El, en de vertegenwoordiger van de verschillende neonazigroepen, de toenmalige leider van Pravy Sektor, Dmitry Yarosh.

Het was bekend dat onder de extremisten op Maidan zich mensen bevonden die afkomstig waren van de Isralische strijdkrachten.

In die tijd schreef ik erover, omdat in de laatste dagen van Maidan leden van Svoboda mij vertelden dat zij de alliantie wel respecteerden, maar dat zij er niet blij mee waren.

In ieder geval was toen al bekend dat onder de extremisten op Maidan zich mensen bevonden die afkomstig waren van de Isralische strijdkrachten. Klinkt dat vreemd? Misschien toch niet. Een van de bijzonderheden van de Oekraense ultra’s – die hen onderscheidt van veel van hun Europese tegenhangers – is dat zij pro-NAVO zijn.


Senator John McCain met Oleh Tyahnybok in Kiev, 14 maart 2014. Foto: Wikiwand / CC BY-SA 4.0

Men herinnert zich misschien de beelden van de Amerikaanse senator John McCain die de massa’s in de Euro-maidan toespreekt samen met de neonazi van Svoboda, Oleh Tyahnybok.

Bovendien is Oekrane het ook eens met de VS over een ander, niet minder controversile zaak. De regeringen in Kiev en Washington zijn de enige regeringen ter wereld die zich verzetten tegen de ondertekening door de Verenigde Naties van een gezamenlijke verklaring waarin de verheerlijking van het nazisme en het neonazisme wordt afgewezen.

Ik begon deze tekst met te wijzen op de gevaren van het minimaliseren en goedpraten van het bestaan van een groeiend aantal ultra’s in Oekrane. Wat er nu gebeurt is echter nog zorgwekkender. Onze staten en diverse openbare en particuliere instellingen helpen direct of indirect de gewapende rechtsextremistische groeperingen die op dit moment in Oekrane actief zijn.

Als journalist heb ik grondig gewerkt op de kwestie van de Zwarte Internationale, waarbij ik de heimelijke banden aan het licht heb gebracht tussen de opperbevelhebbers van het Spaanse leger en de Guardia Civil met neonazi’s tegen wie een onderzoek was ingesteld wegens zeer ernstige moordpartijen, zoals in het geval van de Duitser Joachim Fiebelkorn en zijn landgoed in Alicante dat aan veteranen van het Spaanse Legioen is geschonken.

Onze staten helpen direct of indirect de gewapende rechtsextremistische groeperingen die op dit moment in Oekrane actief zijn.
Zoals tijdens de laatste Koude Oorlog, zijn wij vandaag wellicht getuige van een herhaling van dit pact met de duivel. Ik heb het over Operatie Gladio of ‘stay behind’, waarbij de NAVO allerlei extreemrechtse groepen ondersteunde, trainde en financierde als een stoottroep tegen de toenmalige USSR, de communisten en andere organisaties van separatistische of linkse aard.

Wat vandaag in Oekrane gebeurt, kan in zekere zin de herhaling van deze strategie zijn. Zou dit ook gevolgen kunnen hebben binnen onze eigen grenzen?

*Het gevaar van een fascistisch toevluchtsoord*

Met enige aarzeling en zonder veel weerklank in de media, hebben sommige inlichtingendiensten van neutrale landen zoals Zweden ook al gewaarschuwd: vandaag vormen zich in Oekrane talloze neonazistische en extreemrechtse cellen van allerlei strekkingen, die zich organiseren en bewapenen.

Groepen en organisaties die niet bekend waren, zijn nu bekend. Wat sommigen niet wisten, leren anderen nu. Wat men niet heeft, kan iemand anders geven. Kortom, er kan een netwerk of een som van krachten aan het ontstaan zijn dat sinds het fascistische heiligdom dat het Spanje van Franco was, niet meer is vertoond.

Dit alles gebeurt onder het voorwendsel van de strijd tegen de afschuwelijke Russische invasie. Als de voorspellingen van veiligheidsdiensten zoals die van Zweden, niet verkeerd zijn, lopen wij het risico van een pijnlijk boemerangeffect in onze landen.

“Het potentieel van deze strijdkrachten zal onmiddellijk een probleem worden voor hen die ons problemen willen bezorgen.”
Om geen twijfel te laten bestaan over hun macht en kracht, zegt Yevhen Karas, leider van de neonazistische organisatie C14: “Stel je voor hoeveel wapens wij hebben. Hoeveel veteranen we hebben … We hebben de meeste Javelins (draagbare raketwerpers) op het Europese continent. Alleen de Britten kunnen er meer hebben. Het potentieel van deze strijdkrachten zal onmiddellijk een probleem worden voor hen die ons problemen willen bezorgen.”_

Unai Aranzadi is een Spaanse filmregisseur gespecialiseerd in gewapende conflicten.

Dit is vertaling van ‘Le danger d’ignorer l’extrme-droite en Ukraine’. De vertaling is van Gaston Van Dyck.


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...s-in-oekraine/

----------


## Olive Yao

> Een Azov regiment. Foto: Gianluca Agostini, Wikimedia Commons / CC-BY-SA-4.0
> 
> Mediakritiek - Unai Aranzadi, Histoire et Socit, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk
> 
> *Het gevaar van de onderschatting van extreem-rechts in Oekrane*
> 
> De aanwezigheid van rechtsradicalisme en neonazisme in Oekrane wordt in de mainstream media heel vaak geminimaliseerd. Ten onrechte. Extreemrechts beperkt zich niet tot het Azov Bataljon maar heeft zich overal genstitutionaliseerd. Het is doorgedrongen tot de hele top van de staat en door zijn sympathie voor de NAVO heeft het Oekrane mede tot een slagveld veranderd.
> 
> donderdag 5 mei 2022 13:06






> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Revisor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Novara Media is een niet-_mainstream_ onafhankelijke media-organisatie.
> ...


Michael Walker noemt de russische aanduiding denazificatie nonsense en een pretext  en laat vervolgens neo-nazis met hun acties en macht zien.

Het is maar wat je onder de term verstaat.

De term nationalisten wordt gebruikt. Als men de neo-fascisten nationalisten noemt, dan zijn het wel extremisten die alle niet-oekraners haten: joden, zigeuners, russen, polen, grieken 

Volodymyr Artiukh, in *Ukrainian socialist explains why the Russian invasion shouldnt have been a surprise*

hier in post #101 #102 #103

plaatst het in ruimer verband.


_JT Did the new government in Kiev do something to them to trigger this uprising in the East?_

VA: This was a revolt that started essentially in a similar way to the Maidan  as a grassroots mobilization, with barricades and takeover of local governments in several eastern cities. Initially it was a purely negative phenomenon  against something rather than for something. But soon, guys with a particular mix of the Russian-imperialist ideology and Soviet nostalgia  hoping for a union with Russia and inspired by the annexation of Crimea  took over this local uprising.

Their idea was to spread the uprising to the rest of south-eastern Ukraine, which they called Novorossiya, referring to the time of the Russian Empire. Russia eventually integrated these semi-independent warlords into the Russian security apparatus. This led to an attempt of the Kiev government to take back Donbas in summer 2014 with the so-called anti-terrorist operation.

It was a war waged against the rebels, who were already quite pro-Russian and fought for an independence from Ukraine and for integration with Russia.

(...)

VA: Its true that prior to the Maidan of 2013, Ukrainian society was quite polarized; there was no majority in favor of either Russian or EU integration, much less in favor of NATO. The cause of the Maidan uprising was internal rather than geopolitical; it started as a popular uprising against an extremely corrupt and authoritarian regime, but eventually these contradictions of Ukrainian society were capitalized on by the oligarchs, also for electoral ends.

So, the Maidan uprising was quickly hijacked by one of these fractions to streamline the popular discontent into this pro-EU pro-NATO straitjacket. A whole stratum of self-organized volunteers, paramilitary groups, NGOs, political adventurers, and intellectuals emerged after Maidan, who combined nationalism, neofascism, economic liberalism, and Occidentalism  a loose idea of the Western civilization. This was amplified by Western soft power and a network of NGOs  the familiar story.

So, the more the conflict progressed along these lines  with Russia also playing its role in amplifying this conflict with its own imperialist ideology  peoples perception was increasingly put in these very narrow confines: either the West or Russia.

Nevertheless, there was still a silent majority in whose common sense these questions were rather superficial. For them, these were not the major concerns, but they didnt have another way of speaking of their problems publicly. This majority elected Volodymyr Zelensky in 2019. He promised to end the war, to not press the issues of identity and language. He appealed to the good sense of the majority while glossing over these divisive issues.

Yes, a year into his tenure as a president, he changed direction. Initially he was accused of being pro-Russian, accused of preparing to capitulate to Russia.

----------


## Thermopylae

Volgens mij gebeurt er in Rusland onder deze afschuwelijke dictatuur exact wat ook onder de afschuwelijke dictatuur van Nazi-Duitsland.

Dus wat is dat gedoe om bij Oekraine steeds te wijzen op extreem rechtse groepen?
Uiteindelijk gebeuren onder keiharde linkse dictaturen exact wat er onder rechtse dictaturen gebeurt.
Macht, zelfverrijken, over lijken gaan om aan de macht te komen en te blijven is niet rechts of linkst.
'Dat zijn slechts de dictaturen die de afschuwelijk dictaturen instellen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> "Under capitalism, man exploits man; under communism, it is just the opposite" - J. K. Galbraith.


Dat laatste alleen maar op papier. De realiteit is grimmiger.

Bovendien is Rusland al sinds Jeltsin niet communistisch meer maar kapitalistisch. En dat had niets met het 'westen' te maken - maar met de implosie van het systeem na de staatsgreep die er plaatsvond - Gorbatsjov opzij werd geschoven - de Sovjet-Unie ophield te bestaan - er verkeerden mensen aan het bewind kwamen die de hele boel om zeep hielpen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Dat laatste alleen maar op papier. De realiteit is grimmiger.
> 
> Bovendien is Rusland al sinds Jeltsin niet communistisch meer maar kapitalistisch. En dat had niets met het 'westen' te maken - maar met de implosie van het systeem na de staatsgreep die er plaatsvond - Gorbatsjov opzij werd geschoven - de Sovjet-Unie ophield te bestaan - er verkeerden mensen aan het bewind kwamen die de hele boel om zeep hielpen.


Communistisch Rusland vanaf 1917.
De adel/rijken/machtigen werden vermoord, namen de vlucht.
Op papier werd het volk eigenaar van alles wat zij achterlieten.
Maar de leiders van de CP werden de nieuwe machtswellustelingen, dictatore=s.
Werden de nieuwe rijken!
Zij het ook aan weinig ontbrak aan alle leiders van de CP in het land.
En de massa bleef arm en hadden ook niets te vertellen.

Zo ook vanaf 1945 bezet Oost-Europa. De leiders van de CP baadde in weelde.
Hadden eigen wijken in steden waaraan het zich aan niets ontbrak.
De massa....

Zelfde verhaal in China.

De rijken, machtigen, aandeelhouders van de ondernemingen worden eenvoudig vervangen door leiders van de communistische partijd!
De massa wint er totaal niets mee.

Communist/socialist of mensen in het westen met veel geld, zijn beide mensen. Met alle aangeboren nare trekken als hebzucht, machtswellust, egoisme.
Dus het etiketje dat men er op plakt maakt in de praktijk voor de massa bitter weinig uit.

We kennen hier niet voor niets het gezegde links lullen, rechts zakken vullen.

----------


## Revisor

*NATO’s philosophers*

_Putin says he felt compelled to invade Ukraine due to NATO’s expansion towards his country’s borders. So what or who inspired the military alliance to act this way?_

*Santiago Zabala*
Professor of philosophy at Pompeu Fabra University
&
*Claudio Gallo*
Former La Stampa foreign desk editor and London correspondent

Published On 9 May 20229 May 2022



It is perhaps the ideas of Bernard-Henri Lvy that best explain NATO’s stance in the Ukraine conflict, write Zabala and Gallo [Stefano Montesi - Corbis/Getty Images]In a recent article – Putin’s philosophers: Who inspired him to invade Ukraine? – we outlined the theoretical stances of three thinkers who likely helped build the geopolitical vision of the Russian president and inspired his ongoing invasion of Ukraine. Indeed, there are many ways in which the views and works of Vladislav Surkov, Ivan Ilyin, and Alexandr Dugin can help us understand the idea of Russian exceptionalism and the ideology that drives Putin.

But looking only at the thinkers who inspired Putin is, of course, not enough to understand the devastating war in Ukraine in all its complexity. The Russian leader, after all, says he felt compelled to invade the country in late February due to the North Atlantic Alliance’s (NATO) ongoing expansion towards his country’s borders. So what, or who, inspired NATO to act this way? Which thinkers were behind the NATO strategies that paved the way for a conflict that has killed thousands of people, displaced millions, and raised the possibility of nuclear war?

Of course, as is also the case with the strategies of the Kremlin, it is impossible to link any particular NATO strategy firmly to a particular philosopher. But this is not to say that the theoretical stances and ideological arguments of certain thinkers have not inspired, legitimised or motivated certain crucial actions of the US-led military alliance. There are at least four Western philosophers whose views and works can provide us with a deeper understanding of how the current conflict materialised, and perhaps teach us how to prevent others in the future.

The foremost notion that ties these Western-born philosophers together is the belief that rationalism is a universal structure embedded in the soul of the entire humanity – they attach universality to their ideas but in reality promote nothing but strictly Western ideals.

The first thinker that can help us understand NATO’s actions and motivations in the period leading up to the Ukraine war is perhaps revered German philosopher Jurgen Habermas.

Habermas was against the invasion of Iraq in 2003 but supported NATO’s bombardment of Yugoslavia in 1999 without UN approval (two acts equally untenable from a legal point of view). Given the threat of nuclear escalation, in the context of the Ukraine war, he is now calling for a “compromise that saves face for both sides”. These seemingly contradictory stances demonstrate the anti-universalistic caveat and pragmatism that underlines his philosophy. But they do not betray the fact that Habermas promotes a model of social democracy that transcends the boundaries of nation-states – a cosmopolitan democracy that is bound to become a global political order.

At the core of his rationalism – as guided by pragmatism and historical consideration as it may be – is a belief in the universality and superiority of Western liberal democracy and its individualistic point of view. According to Habermas, despite all the self-professed relativism of his thinking, the universalist and normative claims of reason are valid in all contexts and under any condition. This leads to the idea of “universality” becoming the book of rules of a powerful club that is used in determining (mostly automatically, as Marx explained) who is in and who is out. This is, in many ways, the West’s and NATO’s philosophy and vision of the world – a vision that has, throughout history, had a habit of imposing itself through force.

Francis Fukuyama is another celebrated European (=fout) thinker who supports the same model of social democracy promoted by Habermas and thus can help explain the motivations and thinking behind NATO’s strategies in the past few decades.

According to Fukuyama, this model was realised after the Cold War, following the triumph of Western liberal democracy over the Soviet Union. For Fukuyama, this was the end of history – the end-point of humanity’s ideological evolution. Western liberal democracy, he argued, is the final and best form of human government anyone can hope for. Faithful to his ideas, Fukuyama supported the invasion and so-called “democratisation” of Iraq in 2003.

Although the American thinker has recently recognised that these Western democracies can decay, that is, go backwards at a certain point, he recently attested that if “the United States and the rest of the West” does not stop Russia, China and other non-democratic powers from doing as they wish and dominate the world, we could be facing the “end of history”. This is why he recently praised Finland and Sweden’s plans to join NATO in response to Putin’s invasion of Ukraine.

Fukuyama clearly does not consider the expansion of NATO through the 1990s and 2000s a violation of the commitments the West made to Russia after the fall of the Soviet Union. And he clearly does not recognise the fact that Russia had long been adamant that such moves would lead to the confrontation we are witnessing today. All this demonstrates that he is part, and perhaps one of the engineers of, the military union’s ideological crusade – and thus his thinking can help us understand how we got here, and what we can and should do to deescalate.

Another thinker who can help us understand NATO’s stance in the Ukraine conflict is undoubtedly American political philosopher and expert on the morality of warfare, Michael Walzer. According to Waltzer, the war in Ukraine is yet again demonstrating the enduring value of the “just war” theory.

This theory – which has long guided the ethicists of war in the West – has been used, at least to some degree, to justify many of NATO’s interventions in the past few decades. Walzer has in the past supported Israel’s “just war” claims against Palestine, and received significant criticism for doing so, but now he is backing arming Ukraine instead of searching for diplomatic solutions to the conflict. “We are resigned,” he recently said, “to the fact that every way out now passes by military victory.” His perception of the conflict as a “just war” that has to be fought can thus help us understand how NATO, and the Western powers that are part of it, are approaching this conflict.

While Habermas, Fukuyama and Walzer’s ideas all likely inform and explain NATO’s approach to and role in this ongoing conflict, it is perhaps the ideas of Bernard-Henri Lvy (BHL as he is commonly known) that best explain the military alliance’s stance.

According to the French thinker, NATO’s interventions against Russia in Syria, Libya and now Ukraine were all not only justified but vital, because there is no alternative to the West as the bearer of universal values.

As an advocate for the 18th-century dream of universal human rights he believes – as he explained in a NATO Youth Forum in 2009 – that the West is central to upholding not just these values, but all the values that matter. If BHL is (too) often supportive of military intervention it is because he believes “other civilisations” (the Russians, the Chinese or Muslims) prevailing and becoming the dominant power on Earth is always a greater danger than war – however costly or destructive. His world view – and similarly NATO’s – is reflective of the usual (mostly American biblical) archetype of good against evil.

Just as we do not know with certainty whether Putin read or listened to Surkov, Ilyin, and Dugin before invading Ukraine, we also cannot be certain that NATO officials actually turn to Habermas, Fukuyama, Walzer or BHL’s ideas when deciding their strategies. Nevertheless, as the ideas of these thinkers seem to mostly be in line with what NATO is doing – and how it is legitimising and explaining its actions – they can help us understand and prevent a repeat of this conflict.

As Noam Chomsky – a Western intellectual always attentive to the flaws of Western civilisation – recently said, we have the choice “to fight Russia to the last Ukrainian” or search for a “diplomatic settlement”. The American linguist prefers the second option even if it would imply making concessions to Russian demands because he believes this is the only way to avoid nuclear war. The problem now is that we are heading towards a “hot peace”, as Slavoj Zizek said, where “massive military investments sustain a fragile new balance of power”. Seeking diplomatic solutions to end the war implies resisting this new balance of power where Ukrainians are the victims. But for how long?


https://www.aljazeera.com/opinions/2...es-of-alliance

----------


## Thermopylae

Zoveel filosofisch gewauwel.
Het is allang bekend wat de grote droom van Putler is.
Zijn obsessie om de volgens hem ongelofelijke fout, het laten uiteenvallen van de USSR te herstellen.
Dan nog zijn aard, narcistisch, melagomaan en het plaatje is rond.
Tot nu toe dat hij dat met kleine stapjes.
Het zou best zo kunnen zijn dat hij echt heel erg ziek is, dat zou een verklaring kunnen zijn waarom hij zich nu ineens in een gigantisch avontuur heeft gestort.
Wellicht denkt hij, nu kan ik het nog proberen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Zijn obsessie om de volgens hem ongelofelijke fout, het laten uiteenvallen van de USSR te herstellen.


Nee,

Jana Tsoneva: Lets talk about the liberal take on the situation that Putin wants to recreate the old Soviet empire in its former borderlands.

Volodymyr Artiukh: Lets just abandon this ridiculous idea that Putin wants to restore the Soviet Union. Listen to Putin himself  he spent half his speech castigating Lenin.

uit A Ukrainian socialist explains why the Russian invasion shouldnt have been a surprise

hier gepost in posts #101 #102 #103

----------


## Revisor

Ik blijf me verbazen dat er in Nederland vrijwel geen kritische geluiden te horen zijn. Alleen extreem-rechts bij monde van Baudet en Ongehoord Nederland zijn kritisch.

In de mainstream media wijzen de neuzen allemaal dezelfde richting. Hoe doen ze dat?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ik blijf me verbazen dat er in Nederland vrijwel geen kritische geluiden te horen zijn. Alleen extreem-rechts bij monde van Baudet en Ongehoord Nederland zijn kritisch.
> 
> In de mainstream media wijzen de neuzen allemaal dezelfde richting. Hoe doen ze dat?


Revisor, verbazingwekkend, en ik sla het met ongeloof gade.

In de VS zie je het ook. Deze Tucker Carlson van Fox News (die daar de rol van een soort Baudet-bij-Ongehoord-Nederland speelt) vs de _mainstream_ media, die zich beperken tot standaard verdachtmakingen in plaats van inhoudelijke argumenten:

----------


## Thermopylae

> Nee,
> 
> Jana Tsoneva: Lets talk about the liberal take on the situation that Putin wants to recreate the old Soviet empire in its former borderlands.
> 
> Volodymyr Artiukh: Lets just abandon this ridiculous idea that Putin wants to restore the Soviet Union. Listen to Putin himself  he spent half his speech castigating Lenin.
> 
> uit A Ukrainian socialist explains why the Russian invasion shouldnt have been a surprise
> 
> hier gepost in posts #101 #102 #103



Al jaren is dit bekend, ook mensen die hem goed kende hebben dat gezegd, geschreven.
Natuurlijk denkt hij zelf niet dat hij al die ex deelrepublieken weer kan heroveren.
Maar dat hoeft ook niet. Veel van die lugubere kleine gebiedjes.
Maar niet voor niets zegt hij weer dat Oekraine niet bestaat.
Nooit heeft bestaan als land! Dat zij eigenlijk Russen zijn.
Net zo overigens als Belarus.
DIE gebieden wil hij dolgraag herenigen met Rusland.
Collega dictator Lukashenko heeft hij al in zijn zak zitten sinds hij die heeft gered met zijn leger tijdens de laatste opstand daar.
Die ziet het lijk al drijven!
Overigens logisch dat hij de buurlanden liever niet bij de EU heeft.
Krijgen veel geld, economie gaat beter, welvaart groeit.
Dat is moordend voor Putler! De Russische propaganda machine doet niet anders dan de Russen wijsmaken dat zij het veel beter dan de nabuurlanden!
De soldaten die Putler naar Oekraine heeft gestuurd, komend uit straatarme delen van Rusland in het oosten, weten nu inmiddels al beter.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
'Oorlog uitgelokt door de NAVO en uitgevoerd door Poetin'



Dat de NAVO en de EU met haar territoriale expansiedrift deze oorlog hebben uitgelokt, al dan niet opzettelijk, maakt van Poetin nog geen fatsoenlijk mens en leider. Deze oorlog is een oorlog van Poetin tegen ongewapende burgers en privaat eigendom. Ik steun Poetin dan ook niet in deze gruwelijke oorlog, en nog veel minder de NAVO die deze oorlog heeft uitgelokt. De NAVO was de oorzaak, Poetin een reactie daarop. Ik veroordeel de NAVO voor het aanbieden van het NAVO-lidmaatschap aan Oekrane en Georgi, en het gelijktijdig afwijzen van een Russisch NAVO-lidmaatschap. Dat was een vijandige provocatie jegens Rusland. Eerst het NAVO-lidmaatschap van Oekrane en Georgi in het vooruitzicht stellen. Vervolgens ontstaat er daardoor een conflict en dan die landen militair aan hun lot over laten. Dat is laf en buitengewoon schandalig. Dood en vernietiging door schuld. De NAVO durft alleen zwakkere legers aan te vallen, zoals in Afghanistan en Syri. Ook die oorlogen heeft de NAVO overtuigend verloren. De NAVO is een militaire organisatie die oorlogen voert tegen landen die geen enkele NAVO-lidstaat hebben aangevallen. Ik minacht de enorme laffe houding van de NAVO tegenover Oekrane. Een schande om als staatshoofd en regering van een NAVO-lidstaat een krans te leggen bij een oorlogsmonument, roepen "dit nooit meer", en gelijkertijd toestaan dat een volk door territoriaal handelen van de NAVO in een oorlog is geraakt en wordt afgeslacht. 

.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Oorlog uitgelokt door de NAVO en uitgevoerd door Poetin


Volgens een vergelijkbare logica hebben de geallieerden de Tweede Oorlog uitgelokt met het Verdrag van Versailles. Gebieden waar Duitsers wonen (Oostenrijk en delen van Tsjechi), horen misschien bij Duitsland. En de Joden nemen misschien de macht over (kijk maar naar de VS). Hitler had redenen, net als Poetin nu, maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat ze hem zijn gang hadden moeten laten gaan. 

En Duitsland was omringd door onvriendelijke landen die het Derde Rijk bedreigden dus Hitler moest ook wel een oorlog beginnen voordat het te laat zou zijn. Als het dan eenmaal oorlog is dan heb je de keus:

1. neutraal blijven
2. de geallieerden steunen
3. Hitler steunen

We hebben vorig jaar in Wit Rusland kunnen zien wat het alternatief is. Ik vind het ook opvallend dat de media niets vertellen wat allemaal voorafging aan deze oorlog. Ik heb nog nooit zo'n eenzijdige berichtgeving meegemaakt.

Maar ik zie Poetin graag verdwijnen en Rusland een democratie worden.

----------


## Mark

> Ik blijf me verbazen dat er in Nederland vrijwel geen kritische geluiden te horen zijn. Alleen extreem-rechts bij monde van Baudet en Ongehoord Nederland zijn kritisch.
> 
> In de mainstream media wijzen de neuzen allemaal dezelfde richting. Hoe doen ze dat?


omdat het allemaal zo overduidelijk is

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Militair gezien is het goed verklaarbaar dat Rusland het initiatief aan Oekrane onttrok




> 'Oorlog uitgelokt door de NAVO en uitgevoerd door Poetin'





> omdat het allemaal zo overduidelijk is


 :chinees:  In februari 2022 gaven militaire overwegingen de doorslag.
Rusland onttrok het initiatief aan Oekrane: de eerste klap is een daalder waard.

 :chinees:  Argumenten hiervoor staan in Jacques Baud in The military situation in the Ukraine en Guy Mettan  Zelenskymania and Switzerlands ruined image, beide hier op het forum al gepost.

 :chinees:  Maar is het terecht dat Rusland met militaire ogen naar de situatie keek?

Ja, want dat doen de VS en Oekrane ook. Zie daarover o. a. decreet 117/2021 14 maart 2021 van Oekrane, hier in post #501





> Ik vind het ook opvallend dat de media niets vertellen wat allemaal voorafging aan deze oorlog. Ik heb nog nooit zo'n eenzijdige berichtgeving meegemaakt.


Wart denk je van de volgende mogelijke verklaring: deze oorlog vindt plaats in Europa.

Deze keer is het niet een land in Zuid-Amerika, Azi of Afrika dat de gevolgen draagt - Europa krijgt hierdoor een geweldige klap. Dus moeten politici de schuld wel aan Rusland geven. Anders keert een deel van de europese bevolking zich sterker tegen de europese politici. Dit, terwijl er al grote spanningen in onze democratien zijn, veel anti-EU-sentimenten e. d.

Ook voor de VS is het een groot belang dat Rusland de schuld krijgt.
De VS bombardeert Irak. Daar liggen europeanen niet wakker van. Daarom kost het minder om het de VS aan te rekenen.
De VS hitsen op tot oorlog in Oekrane. Daar liggen europeanen wel wakker van. Als de toedracht duidelijk wordt, kunnen meer europeanen zich meer tegen de VS keren. Dat kan de VS veel kosten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .Dat de NAVO en de EU met haar territoriale expansiedrift deze oorlog hebben uitgelokt....


Onvoorstelbaar dat je die onzin nog steeds gelooft.

----------


## Olive Yao

> 'Oorlog uitgelokt door de NAVO en uitgevoerd door Poetin'
> 
> 
> 
> Dat de NAVO en de EU met haar territoriale expansiedrift deze oorlog hebben uitgelokt, al dan niet opzettelijk, maakt van Poetin nog geen fatsoenlijk mens en leider. Deze oorlog is een oorlog van Poetin tegen ongewapende burgers en privaat eigendom. Ik steun Poetin dan ook niet in deze gruwelijke oorlog, en nog veel minder de NAVO die deze oorlog heeft uitgelokt. De NAVO was de oorzaak, Poetin een reactie daarop. Ik veroordeel de NAVO voor het aanbieden van het NAVO-lidmaatschap aan Oekrane en Georgi, en het gelijktijdig afwijzen van een Russisch NAVO-lidmaatschap. Dat was een vijandige provocatie jegens Rusland. Eerst het NAVO-lidmaatschap van Oekrane en Georgi in het vooruitzicht stellen. Vervolgens ontstaat er daardoor een conflict en dan die landen militair aan hun lot over laten. Dat is laf en buitengewoon schandalig. Dood en vernietiging door schuld. De NAVO durft alleen zwakkere legers aan te vallen, zoals in Afghanistan en Syri. Ook die oorlogen heeft de NAVO overtuigend verloren. De NAVO is een militaire organisatie die oorlogen voert tegen landen die geen enkele NAVO-lidstaat hebben aangevallen. Ik minacht de enorme laffe houding van de NAVO tegenover Oekrane. Een schande om als staatshoofd en regering van een NAVO-lidstaat een krans te leggen bij een oorlogsmonument, roepen "dit nooit meer", en gelijkertijd toestaan dat een volk door territoriaal handelen van de NAVO in een oorlog is geraakt en wordt afgeslacht.


Ben het hiermee eens, met een kanttekening die volgens mij belangrijk is.

Wannneer je met militaire ogen naar de situatie in februari 2022 kijkt  dus nogmaals en uitdrukkelijk, _wanneer je met militaire ogen kijkt_  was het prudent dat Rusland het initiatief aan zich trok. De eerste klap is een daalder waard, dus wachtte Rusland niet tot Oekrane de eerste klap gaf.

De vraag wordt dan, is het terecht dat Rusland in februari met militaire ogen keek? Of had Rusland met morele ogen moeten kijken?

De VS keken met militaire ogen naar Oekrane. De VS propte Oekrane vol wapens en trainde milities. Oekrane vaardigde decreet 117/2021 voor de Autonome Republiek Krim uit. Vanaf 16 februari 2022 escaleerden beschietingen, zo laten rapporten van OVSE zien. In Donbas vielen burgerdoden.

Een grondoplossing is: landen in de wereld samen moeten inmenging door de VS in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen elimineren  die leidt al 75 jaar lang tot dood en verwoesting.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Het staat zwart op wit.


Je lult uit je nek.

In dat stuk staat nergens dat de EU en de NATO die oorlog hebben uitgelokt, zoals Gosseling zei, en daar reageerde ik op, maar een Oekraens plan om de door de Russen gesteunde autonome gebieden weer onder Oekraens bestuur te krijgen, Inclusief de Krim. Officieel behoren die nog steeds bij Oekrane, al zou ik die meteen uitruilen voor de Donbas regio, als ik Zelenski was, maar dat ben ik nier en ik ga daar niet over.

Onbegrijpelijk dat ook jij alle leugens die psychopaat, Poetin, nu alsmaar vertelt nog gelooft - terwijl hij al bij het begin van zijn aantreden zijn plannen voor de hereniging van het eens zo grote Sovjetrijk aankondigde - en dat daarna herhaaldelijk herhaalde. 
Als hij heel het oosten van Oekrane in handen krijgt - dan rukken zijn tanks meteen verder op naar Moldavi, waarvoor men nu daar dan ook met angst de hele situatie volgt.

Noch de NATO, noch de EU is ooit van plan geweest om een oorlog tegen een atoomgrootmacht te beginnen - ook niet tegen Rusland. Dat zou ook zowel voor de NATO, Europa en god weet voor wie of wat nog meer desastreus aflopen.

Noch jij of andere verdedigers van die psychopaat hebben hier ooit antwoord gegeven op mijn eerdere vraag waarom er zoveel van de eerdere Sovjetrepublieken zo graag van die Russische overheersing af willen - en liever onder de paraplu van de NATO en de EU willen schuilen - maar daar ligt het antwoord.

Als jij die landen niet het recht op een vrije keuze gunt - dan ben jij net zo'n totale fake democraat als Poetin. 

Kortom, vergeet al die opiniestukken waarin jij ligt te zwelgen - en kijk gewoon wat er nu daar aan gruwelijkheden gebeuren. Die zijn veel te mensonterend om er jouw dwaze spelletjes mee te spelen. Grow up!

----------


## Olive Yao

> kijk gewoon wat er nu daar aan gruwelijkheden gebeuren.


Precies! En dat terwijl de oplossing in 2015 al duidelijk was, zoals Mearsheimer aangaf, maar de VS heeft die verijdeld en moest met alle geweld zijn proxy-oorlog tegen Rusland voeren. Amerikaanse politici gaan over lijken.

Een grondoplossing is: landen in de wereld samen moeten inmenging door de VS in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen elimineren  die leidt al 75 jaar lang tot dood en verwoesting.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Precies! En dat terwijl de oplossing in 2015 al duidelijk was, zoals Mearsheimer aangaf, maar de VS heeft die verijdeld en moest met alle geweld zijn proxy-oorlog tegen Rusland voeren. Amerikaanse politici gaan over lijken.
> 
> Een grondoplossing is: landen in de wereld samen moeten inmenging door de VS in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen elimineren  die leidt al 75 jaar lang tot dood en verwoesting.


Opnieuw, je kletst uit je nek en kom je weer met een opiniestuk aanzetten, omdat je weer niet inhoudelijk weet te reageren. Mwa, dat laatste is niet echt je sterkste kant. 
Bovendien wordt er door heel veel landen proxy-oorlog gevoerd. Te doen alsof alleen de VS dat doet is werkelijk lachwekkend.

Puberale wijsneuzigheid. Allemaal heel makkelijk gezegd - en het bekt vast heel aardig - maar wie gaat dat voor elkaar brengen? 
De VN is juist opgericht om geschillen tussen landen te helpen beslechten - maar de VN is daarvoor veel te afhankelijk van de goodwill en medewerking van alle lidstaten. Haar financile basis is heel smal, zeker als landen haar contributie niet - of niet op tijd afdragen, wat nog al eens gebeurt - en een groot machtig leger heeft de VN ook al niet ter beschikking.

En waarom zou dat alleen maar voor de VS gelden en niet voor alle agressors? De Russen mogen van jou dus blijkbaar alle vroegere Sovjetrepublieken binnenvallen - China mag dat Met Taiwan (Hongkong is al een gepassioneerd station) - Marokko de West-Sahara - De SA Jemen - en ga zo maar door, de lijst is nog lang. 

Dat de Amerikanen vele dingen fout hebben gedaan, weten we allemaal. Maar er waren in de landen in het midden-oosten waar zij (en wij) ingrepen dictators bezig om hun eigen bevolking af te slachten. Sadam al vergeten zeker?

Maar kijk ook eens hoe gruwelijk de Russen tijdens Stalin in Oekrane te keer zijn gegaan met vle miljoenen slachtoffers die Stalin gewoon liet verhongeren omdat hij er al het graan liet weghalen - of onder Brezhnef in Afghanistan - en onder Poetin in Tsjetsjeni, Syri en nu in Oekrane - en in sommige delen van Afrika, waar de Russische zogenaamde Wagner troepen te keer gaan. 

Kortom je eenzijdig gebabbel is echt niet serieus te nemen.

----------


## Revisor

> *NATOs philosophers*
> 
> _Putin says he felt compelled to invade Ukraine due to NATOs expansion towards his countrys borders. So what or who inspired the military alliance to act this way?_
> 
> *Santiago Zabala*
> Professor of philosophy at Pompeu Fabra University
> &
> *Claudio Gallo*
> Former La Stampa foreign desk editor and London correspondent
> ...






> ..
> Zoveel filosofisch gewauwel.
> ...


 
*Analyse

**Oekrane is ook voor Hoekstra een ideologisch slagveld, daar wordt Europa verdedigd*

Hoekstra en Europa In Oekrane zag minister Hoekstra de gevolgen van de krachtmeting tussen democratie en autocratie. Ook voor hem is het antwoord: een Europa met eenheid en daadkracht.

*Guus Valk* & *Stphane Alonso* 10 mei 2022 om 20:09

De Oekraense president Volodymyr Zelenksy ontmoette deze dinsdag de ministers van Buitenlandse Zaken van Duitsland en Nederland, Annalena Baerbock en Wopke Hoekstra. Foto Reuters

Wij gaan door, net zolang als nodig is, met het helpen van Oekrane. Een zichtbaar gemotioneerde Wopke Hoekstra (CDA) stond dinsdag tussen de runes in Irpin, vlak bij hoofdstad Kiev, en beloofde dat de Nederlandse hulp aan Oekrane onverminderd doorgaat en als het aan hem ligt zelfs wordt gentensiveerd. Volgens de minister van Buitenlandse Zaken spreekt de ravage voor zich, aangericht door het Russische leger dat zich niets aantrekt van oorlogsrecht en van de civiele bevolking. De beelden kende hij al van tv, maar de werkelijkheid was veel erger. Het is verschrikkelijk om te zien.

Hoezeer de oorlog in Oekrane Nederland heeft wakker geschud, bleek ook maandag in Maastricht. Daar hield Hoekstra een vlammend pleidooi voor Europese eenheid en daadkracht. In een toespraak ter gelegenheid van Europadag schetste Hoekstra de door Rusland begonnen oorlog als een krachtmeting tussen democratie en autocratie. Hoekstra had het over onze manier van leven, onze kijk op de wereld die al een aantal jaar fundamenteel worden bestreden. Met andere woorden: het gaat om veel mr dan alleen de steun aan een bondgenoot in het oosten van Europa.* In Oekrane staat de toekomst van een waardengemeenschap op het spel: geen strijd om een politiek of militair-strategisch, maar een ideologisch doel.*
*
Einde aan optimisme*

Hoekstra rekende af met het optimisme van de jaren na de Koude Oorlog, toen nog werd gedacht dat autocratisch geleide landen als Rusland vanzelf zouden democratiseren. Te lang hebben we willen geloven dat landen als Rusland en China nu eenmaal in een overgangsfase zaten. Dat economische groei eigenlijk altijd zou leiden tot democratische ontwikkeling en vrijemarktdenken. Hoekstra heeft, met andere woorden, geen hoop dat het vanzelf goed komt en suggereert dat de krachtmeting met het autoritarisme hoe dan ook aangegaan moet worden, met de Europese Unie en de NAVO als veilige havens.

...


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/05/10...edigd-a4123995

----------


## Revisor

Opgenomen telefoongesprek tussen Victoria Nuland en de Amerikaanse ambassadeur in Oekraine over wie de president moet worden van Oekraine na de coup in 2014.

----------


## Bart.NL

> At the core of his rationalism – as guided by pragmatism and historical consideration as it may be – is a belief in the universality and superiority of Western liberal democracy and its individualistic point of view. According to Habermas, despite all the self-professed relativism of his thinking, the universalist and normative claims of reason are valid in all contexts and under any condition. This leads to the idea of “universality” becoming the book of rules of a powerful club that is used in determining (mostly automatically, as Marx explained) who is in and who is out. This is, in many ways, the West’s and NATO’s philosophy and vision of the world – a vision that has, throughout history, had a habit of imposing itself through force.


Ik denk dat het hier om draait. Dit verklaart ook waarom de VS probeert de invloedsfeer van Rusland aan te tasten met het risico op oorlog. Dit is ook wat ze bedoelen met NWO (New World Order). Er zal pas vrede zijn als er n wereldorde is. Dit is ook gedachte die de basis vormt van Christendom en Islam (n volk, n rijk, n door God aangewezen leider, Jezus(?)).

De geschiedenis leert dat strijdige ideen en machten tot oorlog leiden. De redenering is ergens op gebaseerd, net zoals de gedachtengang van Poetin. Volgens Huntington in the Clash of Civilisations is het westerse universalisme onterecht en arrogant. Fukuyama heeft de tegenovergestelde mening.

Het is in een kort verhaal lastig uit te leggen waar de universaliteitsclaim van het westen op is gebaseerd, maar de ontwikkeling van de wetenschappen, het kapitalisme, en de industrile revolutie zijn begonnen in Europa. En dat kun je niet zomaar negeren.

De Hegeliaanse dialectiek veronderstelt een survival of the fittest strijd tussen ideen, en die heeft zich in de afgelopen eeuwen voornamelijk in het westen voorgedaan. Als dat correct is dan is de uitkomst van deze strijd fitter dan de alternatieven. Hier zit uiteraard een vooruitgangsgeloof achter dat gericht is op efficintie en niet op menselijk geluk. Maar ja, zo werkt de wereld nu eenmaal.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> *bronnen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  *Aan de ene kant staan*
> 
> ...


Alweer geen enkele inhoudelijke reactie maar weer een diarree van van internetartikelen.  :moe:

----------


## Olive Yao

.
PUNT 1
*bronnen*



> (...) al die opiniestukken





> (...) een opiniestuk (...)





> () diarree van van internetartikelen.


 :chinees:  *Aan de ene kant staan*

*1. Officile stukken van staten, verklaringen van politieke functionarissen, rapporten van staatsinstanties*

zoals

William J. Burns  Njet means njet: Russias NATO enlargement redlines

Decree of the president of Ukraine no. 117/2021

Europees Parlement  Murderous attack on ethnic Greeks in Ukraine Parliamentary questions 16 feb 2022

Organisatie voor Veiligheid en Samenwerking in Europa (OVSE)  Daily report 39/2022 19 feb. 2022

Glenn Greenwald  Victoria Nuland: Ukraine has "biological research facilities", worried Russia may seize them

Rand Corporation  Extending Russia

*2. Publicaties, lezingen en interviews van en met geleerden en deskundigen op dit gebied*

zoals

prof Jolle Demmers  De valse solidariteit van het Westen in de Oekranecrisis

prof Stephen Cohen  Siding with Ukraine's far-right, US sabotaged Zelensky's mandate for peace

kolonel Jacques Baud   The military situation in the Ukraine

dr Heinz Kissinger  To settle the Ukraine crisis, start at the end

prof John Mearsheimer  Why John Mearsheimer blames the U.S. for the crisis in Ukraine

*3. Publicaties met achtergrondinformatie*

zoals

E. Herman, N. Chomsky  Manufacturing consent

Lode Vanoost / Anne Morelli (interview)  Anne Morelli over oorlogspropaganda: Twijfel altijd, over wat men ons opdringt n over wat we er zelf over menen te weten

*4. Journalistieke publicaties van gerenommeerde media*

zoals

Bryce Green / FAIR  What you should _really_ know about Ukraine

The Azov Battalion & Ukraine's Far Right, Explained , documentaire
Michael Walker, Novara Media 13 maart 2022

*Daar baseer ik me op.*


 :chinees:  *Aan de andere kant staan*

*0001 Deze en andere personages met hun verhaal*









*0002 Mainstream media die uitsluitend het verhaal van zulke personages verkondigen*

*Je vertelt hetzelfde verhaal, knuppeltje.*


 :chinees:  En je stelt het vals voor! De bronnen 1 t/m 4 zijn deels officieel, en deskundig, feitelijk betrouwbaar en onderling consistent.

De bronnen 1 t/m 4 zijn vernietigend voor het verhaal van de personages hierboven.

 :chinees:  Het verhaal in bronnen 1 t/m 4 is al bij veel mensen wereldwijd bekend.
Kijk eens hoeveel views Tucker Carlson heeft. Of surf eens naar een nieuwswebsite in India. Of luister naar reacties uit Afrika. De rest van de wereld neemt het verhaal van de politici van Europa en de VS niet aan, en meer en meer mensen in deze delen van de wereld ook niet.

 :chinees:  Het verhaal van de personages  dat ook jouw verhaal is  wordt door europese en amerikaanse politici verteld _uit eigenbelang_. Anders moeten ze erkennen dat het mede hn schuld is! Dus moeten ze Rusland de schuld wel geven. Ze zijn te laf en zwak om de waarheid onder ogen te zien.





> Alweer geen enkele inhoudelijke reactie (...)


Je aanduiding van de bronnen is nu weerlegd. 

Dat was punt 1. Nu punt 2  dat zet ik er nu duidelijk boven.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
PUNT 2




> () kom je weer met een opiniestuk aanzetten, omdat je weer niet inhoudelijk weet te reageren.


 :chinees:  De bronnen zijn inhoudelijk. 

Die informatie is onmisbaar.

Mijn mening is niet interessant. Jouw mening ook niet.

Die van de personages hierboven ook niet.

 :chinees:  Maar door de bronnen vals voor te stellen  zie punt 1  tracht je die inhoudelijke informatie te elimineren.

Dat is de discussietruc van de bron verdacht maken in plaats van er inhoudelijk op in te gaan.
(Ontkenners van klimaatwetenschap passen die truc ook vaak toe).

Net als de personages negeer je die inhoudelijke informatie.

----------


## Mark

Finland komt bij de Navo, welkom!

----------


## knuppeltje

> Mijn mening is niet interessant. Jouw mening ook niet.
> 
> Die van de personages hierboven ook niet.
> 
> Dat is de discussietruc van de bron verdacht maken in plaats van er inhoudelijk op in te gaan.
> (Ontkenners van klimaatwetenschap passen die truc ook vaak toe).
> 
> Net als de personages negeer je die inhoudelijke informatie.


 :moe:

----------


## knuppeltje

> Finland komt bij de Navo, welkom!


Hoe sneller hoe beter. Anders begint die maffe Rus ook daar te rotzooien.

----------


## Mark

> Hoe sneller hoe beter. Anders begint die maffe Rus ook daar te rotzooien.


direct aanvallen lijkt mij niet erg waarschijnlijk, met hun leger in Oekraiene en tevens veiligheidsgaranties van de US en UK

----------


## knuppeltje

> direct aanvallen lijkt mij niet erg waarschijnlijk, met hun leger in Oekraiene en tevens veiligheidsgaranties van de US en UK


Dat zal wel zijn, maar het kan toch wel even duren voordat Finland echt lid zal zijn. Maar blijkbaar staan alle lidstaten er welwillend tegenover.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
PUNT 3



> Dat de Amerikanen vele dingen fout hebben gedaan, weten we allemaal. Maar er waren in de landen in het midden-oosten waar zij (en wij) ingrepen dictators bezig om hun eigen bevolking af te slachten. Sadam al vergeten zeker?


 :fuckit2:  VS was goede vriendjes met Sadam Hussein en vond het best dat hij dictator was.

 :fuckit2:  VS bewapende Irak in de oorlog tegen Iran, met het doel om Iran te verzwakken  net zoals VS nu Oekrane bewapent om Rusland te verzwakken, zoals zwart-op-wit staat in Rand Corporation  Extending Russia, hoofdstuk 4 maatregel 1, hier gepost in post #84.

 :fuckit2:  VS loog over massavernietigingswapens in Irak.

 :fuckit2:  VS creerde een machtsvacuum in Irak, met funeste gevolgen. (Vervolgens creerde VS ook machtsvacua in Syri en Libye met funeste gevolgen).

 :fuckit2:  Polen deed mee aan de oorlogsmisdaad om erbij te horen en voor olie, zoals minister Cimoszewicz verklaarde:



BBC  Poland seeks Iraqi oil stake (3 juli 2003)

 :fuckit2:  Nederland deed mee als schoothond. Jan Balkenende collaboreerde met de oorlogsmisdadigers  Nederland heeft een collaborateur met oorlogsmisdadigers als minister-president gehad.



_Collaborateur Balkenende is blij met het rapport van de Commissie Davids_

Slotsom

Oorlogsmisdadigers. Verachtelijk.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
NAVO en EU hebben gekozen voor oorlog ipv vrede

Toen Rusland vroeg om aansluiting bij de NAVO en de EU en dit verzoek zou zijn ingewilligd, zou die hele oorlog in Oekraine niet hebben plaatsgevonden. Dat had behalve veel mensenlevens ook enorm veel vernietiging van kapitaal gescheeld. Voor die optie hebben de EU en NAVO bewust niet gekozen. Men heeft Rusland bij voorbaat uitgesloten en als vijand behandeld. Er is een sfeer van wantrouwen en vijandschap gekweekt toen Poetin vroeg om aansluiting. En gelijkertijd zijn de EU en de NAVO toen fors naar het oosten opgeschoven. Dat alles was geen daad van vrede sluiten, maar een poging om de koude oorlog voort te zetten. En nu zitten we in de situatie dat de Europese leiders er voor hebben gekozen het Russische en Europese volk economisch te straffen voor de gevolgen van vijandig Europees beleid. De hoofdrolspelers van dit drama zijn o.a. George W. Bush en Jaap de Hoop Scheffer. En natuurlijk Vladimir Poetin die na jaren te zijn behandeld als een paria en vijand gekozen heeft voor een geweldadig conflict als reactie. Wat mij betreft NEXIT en nooit meer terug. Ook uit de NAVO. Vr samenwerking met andere Europese landen zonder schuiven met geld en zonder inleveren van autonomie. 

.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .Toen Rusland vroeg om aansluiting bij de NAVO en de EU en dit verzoek zou zijn ingewilligd, zou die hele oorlog in Oekraine niet hebben plaatsgevonden.


Volstrekt bezijden de waarheid. Vanaf 1997 werd er tussen de NATO en Rusland diverse besprekingen gehouden over nauwere samenwerking. Dat is dan ook op gebeurd.

Maar nadat in 1999 de NATO ingreep in het conflict in Kosovo, wilde Rusland met die besprekingen niet meer verdergaan en is daarmee gestopt.

Dat is dus heel wat anders dan het lidmaatschap van de NATO vragen - en het weigeren daarvan door de NATO.

Bovendien lijkt mij het louter fantasie om te veronderstellen dat Rusland door een lidmaatschap van de NATO zich ook maar de geringste autoriteit over hun leger zou willen inleveren. Je reinste onzin.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> NAVO en EU hebben gekozen voor oorlog ipv vrede
> 
> Toen Rusland vroeg om aansluiting bij de NAVO en de EU en dit verzoek zou zijn ingewilligd, zou die hele oorlog in Oekraine niet hebben plaatsgevonden. Dat had behalve veel mensenlevens ook enorm veel vernietiging van kapitaal gescheeld. Voor die optie hebben de EU en NAVO bewust niet gekozen. Men heeft Rusland bij voorbaat uitgesloten en als vijand behandeld. Er is een sfeer van wantrouwen en vijandschap gekweekt toen Poetin vroeg om aansluiting. En gelijkertijd zijn de EU en de NAVO toen fors naar het oosten opgeschoven. Dat alles was geen daad van vrede sluiten, maar een poging om de koude oorlog voort te zetten. En nu zitten we in de situatie dat de Europese leiders er voor hebben gekozen het Russische en Europese volk economisch te straffen voor de gevolgen van vijandig Europees beleid. De hoofdrolspelers van dit drama zijn o.a. George W. Bush en Jaap de Hoop Scheffer. En natuurlijk Vladimir Poetin die na jaren te zijn behandeld als een paria en vijand gekozen heeft voor een geweldadig conflict als reactie. Wat mij betreft NEXIT en nooit meer terug. Ook uit de NAVO. Vr samenwerking met andere Europese landen zonder schuiven met geld en zonder inleveren van autonomie.





> NAVO en EU hebben gekozen voor oorlog ipv vrede


Mee eens.

In twee fases:

1) de voorgeschiedenis
De VS heeft aangestuurd op deze oorlog. De EU doet laf en vals mee.

2) nu de oorlog is uitgebroken
De VS houdt een wapenstilstand tegen. Europas politici doen wezenloos en kwaadaardig mee.




> Dat alles was geen daad van vrede sluiten, maar een poging om de koude oorlog voort te zetten.


Een volgende koude oorlog van de VS tegen Rusland heeft zich ontwikkeld, onder presidenten Clinton, Bush, Obama, Trump en Biden, met jarenlange daden van geopolitieke agressie.

Rob, je bent toch libertarist? Een directeur van het _Libertarian Institute_ in de VS, en tevens van *antiwar.com*, gaf een lezing. Libertaristen zijn vaak anti-oorlog.

*Scott Horton  The history behind the Russia-Ukraine war*

Antiwar.com 3 maart 2022

op papier 25 bladzijden  te lang om te posten. Dit is een top verhaal.

*a) Het volgt de lijn die zich in onze topics aftekent. 
Met name: de VS is de veroorzaker van de oorlog. De VS zijn de agressor.

b) Het geeft veel onderbouwende informatie.*




> Wat mij betreft NEXIT en nooit meer terug. Ook uit de NAVO. Vr samenwerking met andere Europese landen zonder schuiven met geld en zonder inleveren van autonomie.


De VS is de grootste bedreiger van vrede, en door de dreiging van een atoomoorlog, de bedreiger van leven op aarde.

Europas politici lopen als geestelijk verlamd mee. Nuttige idioten.

Het is een kwestie van leven of dood om de amerikaanse misdadige krankzinnigen te stoppen.

Dus inderdaad uit de NAVO. 

Maar wel eendracht in Europa  mt Rusland. In die zin wl een Europese unie.

De VS veroorzaakt opzettelijk verdeeldheid en strijd binnen het europese continent  en onze politici slaapwandelen mee.

Dit alles tegen de achtergrond van de noodtoestanden van het milieu.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
On Ukraine, the World Majority sides with Russia over US

John V. Walsh / Antiwar.com 28 april 2022


NY Times shifts pro-war narrative, documents failure of US in Ukraine

Suggests the US end its the Proxy War on Russia

John V. Walsh, Antiwar.com 13 mei 2022


Deze twee artikelen laten zien dat de Wereld in beweging komt tegen de psychopatische criminelen en criminele psychopaten van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat. Laten we hopen dat het doorgaat.

N. B. Ik maak dus onderscheid tussen 'de VS', een land waar veel normale mensen als jij en ik wonen. toffe mensen, die hun leven willen leiden, een land dat goeds voortbrengt, en de machthebbers van dat land, de 'corporatiestaat'.




> Libertaristen zijn vaak anti-oorlog


Oorlog is een ultieme vrijheidsbeperking:

de machthebbers in een land bepalen dat jij je leven moet geven in een oorlog die zij voeren.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Even dit tussendoor, daarna je overige commentaar...




> Rob, je bent toch libertarist? Een directeur van het _Libertarian Institute_ in de VS, en tevens van *antiwar.com*, gaf een lezing. Libertaristen zijn vaak anti-oorlog.
> 
> .



Dat is een heel goede vraag. Het klopt dat ik mij wel in die richting had begeven, maar dat kwam eigenlijk omdat ik zag dat er in NL en de EU niet zorgvuldig met gemeenschapsgeld wordt omgegaan. De overheid eist van burgers absolute en totale transparantie als het gaat over inkomsten daar waar de overheid zelf uitermate troebel en fraudulent is met het besteden en uitgeven van gemeenschapsgeld. Het geld komt vaak niet terecht daar waarvoor het geheven wordt, zoals milieu en infrastruktuur. Met graaien is de overheid als monopolist zeer bedreven. De overheid kent al sinds jaren geen verzorgingsstaat meer, maar als compensatie zijn de lasten niet verlaagd. Met andere woorden de overheid neemt meer dan ze geeft. De NL overheid is niet vriendelijk meer voor burgers, zie o.a. de toeslagenaffaire. Het gebrek aan democratie, de EU, allemaal redenen voor mij om liberatarisme te omarmen. 
Daar ben ik echter geheel van teruggekomen. Ik ben niet tegen heffen van belasting, maar er moeten wel hervormingen komen. De overheid is een organisatie van en voor burgers en moet weer dienstbaar worden. De belastingsdienst en banken bedienen zich wat mij betreft van criminele praktijken. Ze hebben een monopolie en ongekende macht. Zo worden burgers financieel platgewalst. Nu zou ik stemmen op de SP. Dat is een partij die nog het dichtst bij mijn ideen staat. Ze hebben in tegenstelling tot de VVD en PvdA goede ideen over het klimaat, milieu, sociale voorzieningen, gezondheidszorg, onderwijs, LHBTI etc. Met de rechtse stroming als VVD, PVV en FVD heb ik niets meer. Met Wilders ben ik het wat betreft de EU wel eens, maar dat is ook wel in lijn met de SP. Wilders echter is geen loyale en betrouwbare steun gebleken voor LHBTI rechten. Ze stemden bij PVV n FVD tgen de wijziging van de grondwet ten gunste van LHBTI. Dat was een enorme teleurstelling. Immers Wilders en Baudet stellen altijd kamervragen bij geweld tegen homo's. Maar dat gebeurde altijd wanneer daar allochtonen bij betrokken waren. De PVV n FVD gebruiken het geweld tegen homo's slechts om de macht te behouden. Beiden partijen stemden tegen de grondwet die discriminatie van LHBTI verbiedt. Daarom is wat mij betreft de rechtse stroming helemaal out. Ook al omdat de FVD n de PVV het klimaat als een fabeltje beschouwen. Als ik nog in Nederland zou wonen zou ik nu op de SP stemmen.

In Chili lijkt het allemaal tegenovergesteld aan Nederland. De staat geeft enorm veel en vraagt te weinig. Hier betaal ik als kleine ondernemer zonder probleem belasting. Al mijn transacties zijn gekoppeld via een app van de belastingsdienst. Dus niks fraude. Je krijgt hier zo enorm veel steun van de overheid, terwijl er zoveel gefraudeerd wordt. Jammer is dat. Mensen frauderen door geen btw te heffen, geen belasting te betalen, fraude met subsidie etc. Ik heb hier niets dan lof voor de overheid en de belastingsdienst, die heel klantvriendelijk is. De nieuwe regering die sinds twee maanden benoemd is, vind ik wel uitermate slap. Dat is voor het eerst in de 18 jaar dat ik hier woon dat ik mij erger aan de regering. Met Piera ging het hier prima. Maar de nieuwe regering Boric heeft zich openlijk afgezet tegen de politie en staat mij zeer tegen. Ook beschemren ze criminelen en terroristen. Dat zal niet lang goed kunnen gaan zo. Het doet mij wel genoegen dat hij in de media flink bekritiseerd wordt. En ook onderwerp van satire.



.

----------


## Revisor

20:54 
*
Hoekstra kritisch over oproepen wapenstilstand Oekrane*

Het is aan Oekrane zelf wanneer het land toe is aan onderhandelingen over een staakt-het-vuren, vindt minister van buitenlandse zaken Wopke Hoekstra. Daarop aandringen is onverstandig, want wie onder tijdsdruk staat heeft een zwakkere onderhandelingspositie.

Onder anderen de Amerikaanse defensieminister Lloyd Austin en de Duitse bondskanselier Olaf Scholz riepen de afgelopen dagen op tot een wapenstilstand in Oekrane. Dat kwam hun op kritiek te staan, onder meer omdat dat nu niet in het voordeel van Oekrane zou zijn.

Hoekstra denkt dat de strijd nog wel even voortduurt. Als Oekrane wil onderhandelen over een bestand verdient het land de steun van het Westen, "maar dat is aan hen", zei hij voor aanvang van overleg met zijn collega's van de andere Navo-landen in Berlijn. Tot die tijd moeten zij ervoor zorgen dat Oekrane zich Rusland van het lijf kan houden. "Want de harde werkelijkheid is dat zij die sterk staan op het slagveld en die niet onder tijdsdruk staan een betere positie aan de onderhandelingstafel hebben." (ANP)


https://www.trouw.nl/nieuws/hoekstra...aine~be22cd14/


Hoekstra maakt duidelijk hoeveel Nederland geeft om de Oekrainsche burgers.

----------


## mrz

En heel jeugdig Amerika en Europa speelt rustig fortnite of andere first person shooters door. Of kijkt naar van die gezellige hollywood familiefilms (...)

Ik moet zeggen, zag laatst film van Woody Allen, A Rainy day in New York.

Die was best leuk!

----------


## Olive Yao

> 20:54 
> 
> *Hoekstra kritisch over oproepen wapenstilstand Oekrane*
> 
> Het is aan Oekrane zelf wanneer het land toe is aan onderhandelingen over een staakt-het-vuren, vindt minister van buitenlandse zaken Wopke Hoekstra. Daarop aandringen is onverstandig, want wie onder tijdsdruk staat heeft een zwakkere onderhandelingspositie.
> 
> Onder anderen de Amerikaanse defensieminister Lloyd Austin en de Duitse bondskanselier Olaf Scholz riepen de afgelopen dagen op tot een wapenstilstand in Oekrane. Dat kwam hun op kritiek te staan, onder meer omdat dat nu niet in het voordeel van Oekrane zou zijn.
> 
> Hoekstra denkt dat de strijd nog wel even voortduurt. Als Oekrane wil onderhandelen over een bestand verdient het land de steun van het Westen, "maar dat is aan hen", zei hij voor aanvang van overleg met zijn collega's van de andere Navo-landen in Berlijn. Tot die tijd moeten zij ervoor zorgen dat Oekrane zich Rusland van het lijf kan houden. "Want de harde werkelijkheid is dat zij die sterk staan op het slagveld en die niet onder tijdsdruk staan een betere positie aan de onderhandelingstafel hebben." (ANP)
> ...


*US trains Ukrainians to blend into the local populace waging warfare in civilian-heavy areas*

One of the more immoral US actions in Ukraine has been the training of armed forces to fight in civilian areas, goading Russia to fight in densely-populated locations with the effect of scoring anti-Russia propaganda points when Russians kill Ukrainian civilians.

bron

----------


## mrz

Tjsa. Amerika geeft natuurlijk fantastisch het goede voorbeeld met al die geweldsverheerlijking gewelds"familie"films! (...)

Over de duivel gesproken! Iedereen hersenspoelen en dan gaan piepen als zoiets in Oekraine gebeurd dat is echt toppunt van hypocrisie!!!!

Wat wel heel lief is is dat Jean Luc Picard me beter begrijpt dan de psychiatrie....! !!!!

Ben nog steeds aan minderen met medicijnen. Thnx A.J. for helping with that!  :grote grijns: 

Muziekje:

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-p...304-15-05-2022

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Hoekstra kritisch over oproepen wapenstilstand Oekrane
> 
> Bron : *trouw.nl*
> 
> Het is aan Oekrane zelf wanneer het land toe is aan onderhandelingen over een staakt-het-vuren, vindt minister van buitenlandse zaken Wopke Hoekstra. Daarop aandringen is onverstandig, want wie onder tijdsdruk staat heeft een zwakkere onderhandelingspositie.
> 
> Onder anderen de Amerikaanse defensieminister Lloyd Austin en de Duitse bondskanselier Olaf Scholz riepen de afgelopen dagen op tot een wapenstilstand in Oekrane. Dat kwam hun op kritiek te staan, onder meer omdat dat nu niet in het voordeel van Oekrane zou zijn.
> 
> Hoekstra denkt dat de strijd nog wel even voortduurt. Als Oekrane wil onderhandelen over een bestand verdient het land de steun van het Westen, "maar dat is aan hen", zei hij voor aanvang van overleg met zijn collega's van de andere Navo-landen in Berlijn. Tot die tijd moeten zij ervoor zorgen dat Oekrane zich Rusland van het lijf kan houden. "Want de harde werkelijkheid is dat zij die sterk staan op het slagveld en die niet onder tijdsdruk staan een betere positie aan de onderhandelingstafel hebben." (ANP)
> ...



Zoals gewoonlijk weer erg kort door de bocht. Wie stelt dat "Nederland niets geeft om Oekraiensche burgers" gaat voorbij aan het feit dat Nederland Oekraense vluchtelingen opvangt. Nederland vangt wl vluchtelingen uit de Oekraine op, dit in tegenstelling tot bijvoorbeeld Marokko, wat bovendien een neutrale positie inneemt in dit conflict. Nederland spreekt zich in heldere taal uit tgen Rusland, daar waar Marokko geen mening heeft. Die neutrale positie wordt door een aantal prikkers hier gewaardeerd. Nederland levert in ieder geval wapens aan Oekraine. Marokko niet. 




> Hoekstra maakt duidelijk hoeveel Nederland geeft om de Oekrainsche burgers.



Niet Nederland als geheel, maar de Nederlandse regering. Nederland is namelijk meer dan de regering vooral ook het volk.

Netals deze oorlog tegen Oekraine geen oorlog is van de Russen, maar van Poetin en zijn leger tegen het leger en volk van Oekraine.

De Nederlandse regering heeft geen mandaat van het volk over de kwestie Oekraine. Immers het volk sprak zich in een referendum overtuigend uit tgen het associatieverdrag met Oekraine, wat door de regering werd genegeerd. Als het aan het volk ligt, dan hoort Oekraine dus niet bij de EU en niet bij de NAVO. Als de Nederlandse regering beter naar het volk had geluisterd, dan was er gn associatieverdrag met Oekrane en was deze oorlog zeer waarschijnlijk voorkomen. Want een van de ergenissen van Poetin was ook dat associatieverdrag wat een bewezen opmaat was voor een EU-lidmaatschap.

Als ik de positie van de Nederlandse regering goed begrijp dan vindt men een wapenstilstand iets wat door de regering van Oekraine moet worden bepaald en niet door de VS en Duitsland. Revisor noemt Nederland altijd het "schoothondje" van de VS (wat op zich wel klopt). Maar nu Nederland voor de verandering het standpunt van de VS bekritiseert is het weer niet goed. De VS en Duitsland sturen aan op een wapenstilstand, wat voor Rusland kan en zal worden opgevat als capituleren. Nederland meent dat dit de positie van Oekraine verzwakt. Dat is niet hetzelfde als "niets om Oekraense burgers te geven. 

.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Tjsa. Amerika geeft natuurlijk fantastisch het goede voorbeeld met al die geweldsverheerlijking gewelds"familie"films! (...)
> 
> Over de duivel gesproken! Iedereen hersenspoelen en dan gaan piepen als zoiets in Oekraine gebeurd dat is echt toppunt van hypocrisie!!!!



Amerika is zeker hyocriet en een slecht voorbeeld. Echter Mohammed leek in alles op wat de NAVO nu is. Hij was in de eerste plaats een militair opperbevelhebber. Een oorlog beginnen, deze winnen, een nieuwe religie vestigen en vervolgens jezelf uitroepen als afgezand van god. Vrede alleen na volledige overgave. Dat soort vrede heeft niet veel waarde. Niet anders dan Bush, Poetin, en noem ze maar op. Over hypocriet gesproken....

.

----------


## mrz

Ik vestig geen nieuwe reliegie hoor.  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

Ik zeg alleen dat vogels mensentaal spreken.

Ben misschien prediker voor boeddhisme, boeddha kon ook met vogels praten. Maar dat kan dus gewoon lekker iedereen.  :grote grijns:  Vogels lezen gedachten. Je hoeft maar te denken en ze geven al antwoord.  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:   :grote grijns: 

Zo  :grote grijns: 

Ps: Ik vond de eurovisie songfestival heeel inclusief. Bruin/Groen/Blauw/Paars werd over gezongen... Heel anders dan de doodlopende weg blauwpaarse zelfhater predikers weleens willen doen!!!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Ik vestig geen nieuwe reliegie hoor.   
> 
> Ik zeg alleen dat vogels mensentaal spreken.
> 
> Ben misschien prediker voor boeddhisme, boeddha kon ook met vogels praten. Maar dat kan dus gewoon lekker iedereen.  Vogels lezen gedachten. Je hoeft maar te denken en ze geven al antwoord.   
> 
> Zo



_"Ik vestig geen nieuwe reliegie hoor."_ Dat weet ik. 

_"Ben misschien prediker voor boeddhisme"_  :duim: 


.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Even dit tussendoor, daarna je overige commentaar...
> 
> Dat is een heel goede vraag. Het klopt dat ik mij wel in die richting had begeven, maar dat kwam eigenlijk omdat ik zag dat er in NL en de EU niet zorgvuldig met gemeenschapsgeld wordt omgegaan. De overheid eist van burgers absolute en totale transparantie als het gaat over inkomsten daar waar de overheid zelf uitermate troebel en fraudulent is met het besteden en uitgeven van gemeenschapsgeld. Het geld komt vaak niet terecht daar waarvoor het geheven wordt, zoals milieu en infrastruktuur. Met graaien is de overheid als monopolist zeer bedreven. De overheid kent al sinds jaren geen verzorgingsstaat meer, maar als compensatie zijn de lasten niet verlaagd. Met andere woorden de overheid neemt meer dan ze geeft. De NL overheid is niet vriendelijk meer voor burgers, zie o.a. de toeslagenaffaire. Het gebrek aan democratie, de EU, allemaal redenen voor mij om liberatarisme te omarmen. 
> Daar ben ik echter geheel van teruggekomen. Ik ben niet tegen heffen van belasting, maar er moeten wel hervormingen komen. De overheid is een organisatie van en voor burgers en moet weer dienstbaar worden. De belastingsdienst en banken bedienen zich wat mij betreft van criminele praktijken. Ze hebben een monopolie en ongekende macht. Zo worden burgers financieel platgewalst. Nu zou ik stemmen op de SP. Dat is een partij die nog het dichtst bij mijn ideen staat. Ze hebben in tegenstelling tot de VVD en PvdA goede ideen over het klimaat, milieu, sociale voorzieningen, gezondheidszorg, onderwijs, LHBTI etc. Met de rechtse stroming als VVD, PVV en FVD heb ik niets meer. Met Wilders ben ik het wat betreft de EU wel eens, maar dat is ook wel in lijn met de SP. Wilders echter is geen loyale en betrouwbare steun gebleken voor LHBTI rechten. Ze stemden bij PVV n FVD tgen de wijziging van de grondwet ten gunste van LHBTI. Dat was een enorme teleurstelling. Immers Wilders en Baudet stellen altijd kamervragen bij geweld tegen homo's. Maar dat gebeurde altijd wanneer daar allochtonen bij betrokken waren. De PVV n FVD gebruiken het geweld tegen homo's slechts om de macht te behouden. Beiden partijen stemden tegen de grondwet die discriminatie van LHBTI verbiedt. Daarom is wat mij betreft de rechtse stroming helemaal out. Ook al omdat de FVD n de PVV het klimaat als een fabeltje beschouwen. Als ik nog in Nederland zou wonen zou ik nu op de SP stemmen.
> 
> In Chili lijkt het allemaal tegenovergesteld aan Nederland. De staat geeft enorm veel en vraagt te weinig. Hier betaal ik als kleine ondernemer zonder probleem belasting. Al mijn transacties zijn gekoppeld via een app van de belastingsdienst. Dus niks fraude. Je krijgt hier zo enorm veel steun van de overheid, terwijl er zoveel gefraudeerd wordt. Jammer is dat. Mensen frauderen door geen btw te heffen, geen belasting te betalen, fraude met subsidie etc. Ik heb hier niets dan lof voor de overheid en de belastingsdienst, die heel klantvriendelijk is. De nieuwe regering die sinds twee maanden benoemd is, vind ik wel uitermate slap. Dat is voor het eerst in de 18 jaar dat ik hier woon dat ik mij erger aan de regering. Met Piera ging het hier prima. Maar de nieuwe regering Boric heeft zich openlijk afgezet tegen de politie en staat mij zeer tegen. Ook beschemren ze criminelen en terroristen. Dat zal niet lang goed kunnen gaan zo. Het doet mij wel genoegen dat hij in de media flink bekritiseerd wordt. En ook onderwerp van satire.


Ik vind de Partij voor de Dieren en de SP de enige goede partijen. Beide zeer principieel. Ook als ze eens zouden uitglijden, dat kan gebeuren, iedereen heeft momenten van zwakte; zij menen het wel. 

Intermezzo als dichter:

De voorvrouwe van trippel b lijkt me wel recht door zee.
Vaag ontwaar ik een stemming in de wereld, onder mensen in alle werelddelen, dat wij schoon genoeg hebben, _sick and tired_ zijn van wat politici in hun rol van 'wereldleiders' of machthebbers van de wereld maken. Mensen uit verschillende delen van de wereld spreken onderling eendracht uit. Rechtse en linkse mensen zeggen op overbruggende toon dingen tegen elkaar. En we spreken ons tegen machthebbende politici uit. Het zou mooi zijn als een dergelijke stroming de overhand zou krijgen.

----------


## Olive Yao

"To prove that allegation, the US Secretary of State held up a vial with white powder, publicly, for the whole world to see, assuring the international community that it was a chemical warfare agent created in Iraq."
 Vladimir Putin, 24 februari 2022  :hihi: 


"Kiev has long proclaimed a strategic course on joining NATO. Indeed, each country is entitled to pick its own security system and enter into military alliances. There would be no problem with that, if it were not for one but. International documents expressly stipulate the principle of equal and indivisible security, which includes obligations not to strengthen one's own security at the expense of the security of other states. This is stated in the 1999 OSCE Charter for European Security adopted in Istanbul and the 2010 OSCE Astana Declaration."
 Vladimir Putin, 21 februari 2022


3. The security of each participating State is inseparably linked to that of all others. Each participating State has an equal right to security. We reaffirm the inherent right of each and every participating State to be free to choose or change its security arrangements, including treaties of alliance, as they evolve. Each State also has the right to neutrality. Each participating State will respect the rights of all others in these regards. They will not strengthen their security at the expense of the security of other States. Within the OSCE no State, group of States or organization can have any pre-eminent responsibility for maintaining peace and stability in the OSCE area or can consider any part of the OSCE area as its sphere of influence. We will maintain only those military capabilities that are commensurate with our legitimate individual or collective security needs, taking into account obligations under international law, as well as the legitimate security concerns of other States. We further reaffirm that all OSCE principles and commitments, without exception, apply equally to each participating State, and we emphasize that we are accountable to our citizens and responsible to each other for their full implementation. We regard these commitments as our common achievement, and therefore consider them to be matters of immediate and legitimate concern to all participating States.

Organisatie voor Veiligheid en Samenwerking in Europa  Astana Commemorative Declaration towards a security community Summit Meeting, 3 december 2010


Rusland is lid van OVSE.


Vergelijk Putins standpunt en deze Verklaring nu eens met wat we lezen in 

Gods of War: How the US weaponized Ukraine against Russia

*T. J. Coles | The Grayzone 1 april 2022*

Merkwaardig detail ... VS is lid van OVSE ...  :argwaan:

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Gods of War: How the US weaponized Ukraine against Russia

*T. J. Coles | The Grayzone 1 april 2022*


_enkele passages_

Since the US-engineered 2013-14 coup in Ukraine, American forces have taught Ukrainians, including neo-Nazi units, how to fight in urban and other civilian areas.
(...)
The training has taken place at the absurdly named International Peacekeeping and Security Center, which sits close to the border with Poland near the Ukrainian town of Yavoriv. Western media reported Russias recent cruise missile attack on the base, but chose not to mention what has taken place inside.

The relationship described above is a snapshot of a decades-long US-NATO effort to not only pull Ukraine from Russias orbit, but to actively weaponize the country against Moscow.

(...)
In their internal documents, the Pentagon and other arms of the US national security state reiterate the same arguments the anti-war left does when it explains how Ukraine has been used to provoke Russia into a military escalation.

(...)

In June 2000, the US Marines reported that the Navys amphibious warship, the USS Trenton, had sailed from the Aegean to the Black Sea and had docked in Odessa (Ukraine).
(...)
In addition to Ukraines participation in the US-led NATO training and exercises, Ukrainian soldiers fought in American-led wars. After 9/11, they participated in the occupation of Afghanistan via NATOs so-called International Security Assistance Force. Ukrainian troops also aided the US-British-occupation of Iraq. In 2008, the Army lauded their comrades: More than 5,000 Ukrainian troops have served in Iraq during Ukraines five years of service in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom.

(...)

*After backing 2014 coup, US provides lethal security assistance*

Established in 2014 during the US-backed coup, the Ukraine component of the US State Department and Pentagons Global Security Contingency Fund (GSCF) provides tens of millions of dollars-worth of training and equipment to develop the tactical, operational, and institutional training capacities of its Ministry of Defense and National Guard.

(...)

*US trains Ukrainians to blend into the local populace waging warfare in civilian-heavy areas*

One of the more immoral US actions in Ukraine has been the training of armed forces to fight in civilian areas, goading Russia to fight in densely-populated locations with the effect of scoring anti-Russia propaganda points when Russians kill Ukrainian civilians.

(...)

The SOCE paper goes on to note that the Army Special Operation Forces are trained to thrive in these environments. The document explicitly advocates for the US to train irregular forces to provoke Russia: The United States should form an interagency working group with the Department of State, members of the intelligence community and SOCOM, the Special Operations Command, which would serv[e] as the DoD lead/representative. It suggests that such a working group understand that SOCOM actions will need to be unconventional and irregular in order to compete with Russian modern warfare tactics.

By bolstering Ukraines armed forces and goading Russia, US elites have openly used Ukrainian civilians as pawns. For many years, Ukrainian forces were trained in urban combat by US personnel: i.e., to fight Russians in densely-populated civilian areas. (...)

In September 2020, the US Army reported that Armed Forces Ukraine soldiers honed their urban operations skills as Task Force Illini advisors lent their expertise at Combat Training Center in Yavoriv  the Western Ukrainian de facto NATO base near Polands border.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Vaag ontwaar ik een stemming in de wereld, onder mensen in alle werelddelen, dat wij schoon genoeg hebben, _sick and tired_ zijn van wat politici in hun rol van 'wereldleiders' of machthebbers van de wereld maken. Mensen uit verschillende delen van de wereld spreken onderling eendracht uit. Rechtse en linkse mensen zeggen op overbruggende toon dingen tegen elkaar. En we spreken ons tegen machthebbende politici uit. Het zou mooi zijn als een dergelijke stroming de overhand zou krijgen.


Een revolutie leidt vaak tot een nieuwe dictatuur. En als het wereldbeeld van de revolutionairen voor een groot deel uit onwaarheden bestaat, dan kun je de revolutie alleen maar vrezen. Er is wel degelijk een verschil tussen fout en nog veel fouter.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
US fighting Russia to the last ukranian




transcriptie op The Grayzone


Groot militair verlies na aanval op Oekraense kazerne, zeker 87 doden

NU.nl 23 mei 2022

Oekrane heeft maandag het grootste dodental als gevolg van een losse grondaanval van het Russische leger gemeld. President Volodymyr Zelensky maakte tijdens een speech bekend dat er vorige week bij een aanval op een kazerne in het noorden van het land 87 Oekraners zijn omgekomen, meldt persbureau Reuters.

Bij de kazerne in de buurt van de noordelijke stad Chernihiv zouden Oekraense soldaten bezig zijn met militaire trainingen. Zelensky bevestigde het dodental tijdens een speech op het _World Economic Forum_ in het Zwitserse Davos.

De Russische aanval vond plaats op dinsdag 17 mei. Eerder zeiden de Oekraense autoriteiten dat er slechts acht mensen om het leven waren gekomen. Er werden toen nog weinig details prijsgegeven. Nu is bekendgemaakt dat het om 87 doden gaat. 

()


Reuters

(...)

Zelenskiy also revealed Ukraine's worst military losses from a single attack of the war on Monday, saying 87 people had been killed last week when Russian forces struck a barracks housing troops at a training base in the north.

()


Opvallend uit propaganda oogpunt:

Het bericht van dit militaire verlies op 17 februari wordt pas op 23 februari bekend gemaakt en het wordt uit beeld gehouden:

 de kop van het artikel in Reuters bericht van oekraens militair succes,
 de geciteerde alinea staat tussen alineas over andere onderwerpen,
 het artikel op nu.nl staat niet in een lijst met nieuwsberichten op nu.nl zelf (ik vond het met via mn zoekmachine).

----------


## Olive Yao

.



* breaking news*

Heinz Kissinger op het _World Economic Forum_

Dit is de oplossing die John Mearsheimer en Heinz Kissinger in 2014-2015 voorstelden.

Heinz Kissinger  These are the main geopolitical challenges facing the world right now
World Economic Forum 23 mei 2022
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2022/...rld-right-now/

----------


## Olive Yao

.




The US has announced that it will send the HIMARS multiple-launch rocket system (MLRS) to Ukraine. The system is touted as the next game changer, yet upon closer examination the proposition appears highly unpractical and a microcosm of how Ukraine has been used to enrich US corporations and menace US adversaries. 

De VS hebben aangekondigd dat ze het HIMARS multiple-launch rocket system (MLRS) naar Oekrane zullen sturen. Het systeem wordt aangeprezen als de volgende "game changer", maar bij nader inzien lijkt de stelling zeer onpraktisch en een microkosmos van hoe Oekrane is gebruikt om Amerikaanse bedrijven te verrijken en Amerikaanse tegenstanders te bedreigen.
google translate

References: 

Guardian - Himars: what are the advanced rockets US is sending Ukraine?: 
https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...ending-ukraine

US Army - Multiple Launch Rocket System (MLRS/HIMARS) Crewmember: 
https://www.goarmy.com/careers-and-j...rewmember.html

CSIS Missile Defense Project - Russian Air and Missile Defense: 
https://missilethreat.csis.org/syste...n-air-defense/

The Times - Russia takes battle into space and targets GPS in Ukraine: 
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/r...aine-qzvkg6ljd

The Times - Russian GPS jamming in Ukraine pushes Britain to seek alternatives: 
https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/r...ives-9ck7b765h

Defense News - US Army signs deal to backfill Stingers sent to Ukraine:
https://www.defensenews.com/land/202...nt-to-ukraine/

Bloomberg - Biden Defense Pick to Get Up to $1.7 Million From Raytheon Role: 
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...role#xj4y7vzkg

----------


## Revisor

Jrgen Habermas. Foto: Wolfram Huke, Wikimedia Commons / CC BY-SA 3.0

Analyse - Marc Vandepitte

*Habermas over de oorlog in Oekrane: De bekering van voormalige pacifisten leidt tot fouten en misverstanden

*In een oorlog lopen de emoties begrijpelijkerwijze hoog op. De prominente Duitse filosoof Habermas roept echter op om ons niet te laten leiden door oorlogszucht of door een politiek van angst. Hij dringt aan op redelijkheid en allesomvattende afweging.

vrijdag 3 juni 2022 10:41 

*Einde van het Duitse pacifisme*

Een van de meest opmerkelijke en onverwachte gebeurtenissen van deze oorlog is de radicale bocht die Duitsland maakte op vlak van bewapening en oorlogsinspanningen. Het land heeft geen echte oorlogsindustrie, gaf in het verleden relatief weinig uit aan bewapening en bij militaire conflicten stelde de regering zich doorgaans zeer gematigd op. Denk maar aan Irak in 2003 of Libi in 2011.

Vanuit historisch oogpunt is dat meer dan begrijpelijk en verstandig. In het verleden heeft de militarisering van Duitsland tweemaal tot een wereldbrand geleid met tientallen miljoenen doden als gevolg. Uit dat vaatje wordt dus best niet meer getapt.

Er is nog een tweede reden voor de Duitse terughoudendheid t.a.v. het huidig conflict. Na de val van de Berlijnse Muur in 89 heeft het Duits kapitaal zich gestort op Oost- en Centraal-Europa. Onder andere met Rusland werden sterke economische banden aangehaald.

Volgens Willy Claes gaat dit conflict in wezen om een confrontatie tussen Rusland en Amerika waarin Europa niet meespeelt.
Buiten de Europese Unie was Rusland tot voor kort het op drie na belangrijkste land voor Duitse import en het op vier na belangrijkste land voor de export van Duitse goederen. Vooral op het vlak van energie zijn de Duitsers sterk afhankelijk van de Russen: bij gas gaat het over 32 procent, bij olie over 34 procent en bij steenkool over 53 procent.

Van een langdurig conflict, laat staan van een escalatie ervan, heeft het Duits kapitaal dus niets te winnen, integendeel. Het is omgekeerd vooral de VS die daar belang bij heeft. Zo bekijkt Willy Claes, ex-baas van de NAVO, het in elk geval ook. Volgens hem gaat dit conflict in wezen om een confrontatie tussen Rusland en Amerika waarin Europa niet meespeelt. Hij stelt vast dat het voor de VS gerust nog een tijdje mag duren.[1]
Bij het begin van de invasie was de Bondsregering omwille van de twee geciteerde redenen bijzonder terughoudend, tot ergernis van landen als de VS, GB en de oostelijke staten van de Europese Unie. Zij oefenden druk uit op kanselier Scholz om die terughoudendheid te laten vallen.

Vanuit de media was de druk nog groter. Door het feit dat nu zowat iedereen een smartphone op zak heeft is dit de meest gemediatiseerde oorlog uit de wereldgeschiedenis. We kunnen het ontstellend leed van deze oorlog bij wijze van spreken online volgen tot in de gruwelijkste details, en dat wekt heel wat emoties op, ook ver weg van het slagveld.

De Hollywood-framing van de mainstream media is uitstekend voor de kijk- en leescijfers maar laat geen plaats voor nuances of voor evenwichtige benaderingen.

Olaf Scholz, Bondskanselier van Duitsland. Foto: Pixabay

Daarnaast hanteert de mainstream media een Hollywood-framing: de goeden tegen de slechten. Zon framing is uitstekend voor de kijk- en leescijfers, en ook dat doet de emoties bij de publieke opinie hoog oplopen. Maar zon berichtgeving laat geen plaats voor nuances of voor evenwichtige benaderingen zoals die van de Duitse regering bij het begin van het conflict.

Uiteindelijk is Olaf Scholz gezwicht onder de grote druk en kwam er een einde aan de pacifistische buitenlandse politiek van de afgelopen 75 jaar. Duitsland zal in de komende jaren voor liefst 100 miljard euro extra uitgeven aan bewapening en er werden ook beloftes gedaan voor wapenleveringen aan Oekrane.
*
Een vervelend dilemma*

Het is tegen deze druk op de Duitse kanselier en de breuk met het pacifistisch verleden dat Jrgen Habermas een opgemerkte opinie heeft geschreven in de Suddeutsche Zeitung. Habermas is de meest prominente en gerespecteerde filosoof van Duitsland, zowat de Chomsky van Duitsland.

De 92-jarige filosoof schetst het vervelend dilemma waar het Westen voor staat: een nederlaag in Oekrane of de escalatie van een beperkt conflict dat kan uitdraaien op een Derde Wereldoorlog. In deze ruimte tussen twee kwaden heeft het Westen gekozen om niet rechtstreeks deel te nemen aan deze oorlog.

Voor Habermas is dat een verstandig besluit want de les die we uit de Koude Oorlog hebben geleerd is dat een oorlog tegen een kernmacht in redelijke zin niet meer kan worden gewonnen, althans niet met militair geweld.

De Koude Oorlog heeft geleerd dat een oorlog tegen een kernmacht in redelijke zin niet meer kan gewonnen worden.
Het probleem daarbij is dat Poetin dan wel bepaalt wanneer het Westen de door het internationaal recht bepaalde drempel overschrijdt, waarboven het ook formeel militaire steun aan Oekrane beschouwt als het begin van een oorlog door het Westen. Dit geeft de Russische zijde een asymmetrisch voordeel ten opzichte van de NAVO, die geen oorlogspartij wil worden vanwege de apocalyptische proporties van een wereldoorlog waarbij vier kernmachten[2] betrokken zijn.

Van de andere kant kan het Westen zich niet naar believen laten chanteren. Als het Westen Oekrane gewoon aan zijn lot zou overlaten, zou dat niet alleen een schandaal zijn vanuit politiek en moreel oogpunt, het zou ook niet in het eigen belang zijn. Het scenario van wat in Georgi en Moldavi[3] is gebeurd zou zich dan kunnen herhalen en, zo vraagt Habermas zich af, wie zou dan de volgende zijn?

Binnen deze ongemakkelijke setting verheugt Habermas zich over het feit dat de Duitse kanselier zich niet laat leiden door een politiek van angst en dat hij aandringt op een politiek verantwoorde en allesomvattende afweging.

Scholz laat zich niet leiden door een politiek van angst en dringt aan op een politiek verantwoorde en allesomvattende afweging.
Zelf vatte Scholz in Der Spiegel zijn beleid samen als volgt: We confronteren het leed dat Rusland in Oekrane veroorzaakt met alle middelen zonder een oncontroleerbare escalatie te veroorzaken die onmetelijk leed veroorzaakt op het hele continent, misschien zelfs in de hele wereld.

----------


## Revisor

*De oorlogsstokers*

Maar Scholz staat onder zware druk. Hij wordt geconfronteerd met een “hevige ideenstrijd, aangewakkerd door stemmen uit de pers, over de aard en omvang van de militaire steun aan het zwaar beproefde Oekrane”.

Komt daarbij dat de belangrijkste protagonist, president Zelensky, een getalenteerd acteur is, “die weet wat de kracht van beelden is en zorgt voor krachtige boodschappen”. De “politieke misvattingen en verkeerde beslissingen van vorige Duitse regeringen” worden daardoor zonder meer omgezet in “morele chantage”.

Habermas doelt hier enerzijds op de voortzetting van het beleid van detente na de val de Sovjet-Unie, ook op het moment dat Poetin onvoorspelbaar geworden was en anderzijds op de afhankelijkheid van goedkope Russische olie.

Annalena Baerbock. Foto: Sandro Halank, Wikimedia Commons / CC BY-SA 4.0

Die morele chantage heeft “de jongeren uit hun pacifistische illusies gerukt”. Hij verwijst daarbij expliciet naar Annalena Baerbock, de jonge groene minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, “die een icoon is geworden, die onmiddellijk na het uitbreken van de oorlog de schok authentiek uitdrukte met geloofwaardige gebaren en een schuldbelijdende retoriek”.

Drie dagen na de invasie hield Baerbock een emotionele toespraak voor het Duitse parlement.[4] Net als in andere landen hebben de Duitse Groenen sterke roots in de vredesbeweging. Het was dan ook meer dan merkwaardig dat het vooral de Duitse Groenen waren die binnen de regering aandrongen op meer en snellere wapenleveringen.

President Zelensky is een getalenteerd acteur “die weet wat de kracht van beelden is en zorgt voor krachtige boodschappen”.
Habermas ergert zich vooral aan de “oorlogszuchtige retoriek” en “de zelfverzekerdheid waarmee de moreel verontwaardigde aanklagers in Duitsland optreden tegen een bedachtzame en terughoudende federale regering”. Zij jagen de bondskanselier op met “kortzichtige eisen”.

“De bekering van de voormalige pacifisten” leidt volgens Habermas “tot fouten en misverstanden”, er is sprake van “gevoelsverwarring”. Deze “geagiteerde tegenstanders van de regeringslijn … zijn inconsistent in het ontkennen van de implicaties van een beleidsbeslissing die ze niet in twijfel trekken”.[5]

Scholz heeft voorlopig het hoofd koel gehouden. Hij heeft toegevingen moeten doen, maar blijft wel een voorzichtige en gematigde koers varen, zeker in vergelijking met de oorlogszuchtige houding van de VS of Groot-Brittanni. Duitsland heeft wel beloofd dat het zijn wapenleveranties aan Oekrane zal opvoeren, maar dat zijn beloftes en de uitvoering ervan verloopt in elk geval traag.

In tegenstelling tot haviklanden als de VS, GB en de Baltische staten, houden Frankrijk, Duitsland en Itali de dialoog open met Rusland. Zo hebben Scholz en Macron een telefoongesprek gehad met Poetin om o.a. te onderhandelen over het deblokkeren van de voedselexport van Oekrane.
*
Poetin*

Habermas stoort zich ook aan de “focus op Poetin als persoon”. Dat “leidt tot wilde speculaties, die onze toonaangevende media vandaag de dag verspreidden, net als in de hoogtijdagen van de speculatieve Sovjetologie.”

De media hangen een beeld op van “een ambitieuze visionair” die “geleidelijke herstel van het Grote Russische rijk als zijn politieke levenswerk ziet”. Tegenover dit “persoonlijkheidsprofiel van een waanzinnig gedreven historische nostalgicus staat een curriculum vitae van sociale vooruitgang en de carrire van een rationeel en berekende sterke man”.

“Onze toonaangevende media verspreiden wilde speculaties, net als in de hoogtijdagen van de speculatieve Sovjetologie.”
Habermas interpreteert de invasie in Oekrane “als een gefrustreerde reactie op de weigering van het Westen om te onderhandelen over de geopolitieke agenda van Poetin”.

Voor Habermas is Poetin “een oorlogsmisdadiger” die het verdient om voor het Internationaal Strafhof te verschijnen. Maar hij merkt tezelfdertijd op dat de Russische president nog steeds over een vetorecht beschikt in de veiligheidsraad en dat hij zijn tegenstanders met kernwapens kan bedreigen.

Of wij het nu graag hebben of niet, het zal met hem zijn dat we zullen “moeten onderhandelen over het einde aan de oorlog, of in ieder geval over een wapenstilstand”.

*Bron:*

Der Spiegel, Jrgen Habermas untersttzt abwgende Haltung des Bundeskanzlers.

*Notes:*

[1] Willy Claes in De Afspraak van 24 mei: “Als ik het een beetje brutaal mag zeggen, het gaat over een confrontatie nu tussen Rusland en Amerika. Met alle respect en sympathie voor de Oekraners, en tussen haakjes, Europa dat niet mee speelt h. … Met als conclusie, het mag gerust nog een tijdje duren, voor de Amerikanen. … Het is gouden tijd voor de oorlogsindustrie, die per definitie Amerikaans is.”
[2] Het gaat over de VS, Frankrijk, Groot-Brittanni en Rusland.
[3] In 2008 viel Rusland Georgi binnen om de door hen gesteunde zelfverklaarde republieken Zuid-Osseti en Abchazi te ondersteunen in hun conflict met het centrale gezag in Georgi. Na een bestand trokken de Russen zich terug maar hielden ze er wel een veiligheidszone op na in de conflictgebieden. Een gelijkaardig scenario deed zich eerder voor in Moldavi in de periode 1990-1992.
[4] Uittreksels uit de toespraak van Annalena Baerbock voor het Duitse parlement op 27 februari 2022:
“De beelden uit Oekrane zijn bijna ondraaglijk. (…) Wat hier nu in het midden van Europa gebeurt, was vroeger onvoorstelbaar voor iemand van mijn generatie. Het is het moment waarop de aanvalsoorlog in Europa is teruggekeerd. (…)
Ik wil u hier uit de grond van mijn hart zeggen: het onuitsprekelijke lijden van de mannen, vrouwen en kinderen treft ons tot in het diepst van ons hart. Wij zijn verbijsterd over wat Oekrane, het volk van Oekrane, opnieuw wordt aangedaan. (…)
Nog maar enkele weken geleden heb ik hier in dit Parlement over wapenleveranties gezegd dat een besluit om het buitenlands beleid 180 graden om te gooien op het juiste moment en in het volle bewustzijn moet worden genomen. Nu – hoe triest het ook is – is het moment om dat te doen. (…)
Bij de keuze tussen oorlog en vrede, bij de keuze tussen een agressor aan de ene kant en kinderen die zich in ondergrondse metroschachten verstoppen aan de andere kant, kan niemand neutraal zijn.”
[5] Daarmee doelt hij op de keuze van de NAVO om niet rechtstreeks betrokken te worden bij deze oorlog.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...misverstanden/

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Volgens hem gaat dit conflict in wezen om een confrontatie tussen Rusland en Amerika waarin Europa niet meespeelt.


Klopt dat de EU een piepeltje is in die hele geschiedenis.
De beschrijving als een confrontatie tussen Rusland en Amerika is volgens mij niet goed.

Als ik nu de grondoorzaak moet noemen, schrijf ik: _macht corrumpeert_. Bekende stelling. 
En wel macht van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat. Het is die corporatiestaat tegen de hele wereld.

Zie bijvoorbeeld

T. Donnelly, D. Kagan, G. Schmitt  Rebuilding Americas defences
Project for a New American Century | 2000

https://www.visibility911.org/wp-con...asdefenses.pdf

pikant detail: D. Kagan is getrouwd met V. Nuland

Algemeen beginsel: beheersing van macht is _conditio sine qua non_.
De hele wereld staat voor de opgave om de macht van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat te elimeren.

Hoe? Niet door kwaad met kwaad te vergelden.




> Annalena Baerbock, de jonge groene minister van Buitenlandse Zaken, die een icoon is geworden, die onmiddellijk na het uitbreken van de oorlog de schok authentiek uitdrukte met geloofwaardige gebaren en een schuldbelijdende retoriek.
> 
> Drie dagen na de invasie hield Baerbock een emotionele toespraak voor het Duitse parlement.[4]


Een kip zonder kop.

----------


## Oiseau

War of contradictions: Seeking the truth about Putins war in Ukraine
BY WILLIAM MOLONEY, OPINION CONTRIBUTOR - 04/12/22 12:30 PM ET

Truth is the first casualty in war is a saying traceable to the ancient world. Winston Churchill offered a modern corollary when he justified anti-Nazi propaganda by noting, at a Tehran conference session in November 1943, In wartime, truth is so precious that she should always be attended by a bodyguard of lies. 

Now, at a time when some are loudly beating the drums of war to urge the United States toward risking conflict with Russia  with the not improbable likelihood that one side or both could resort to nuclear weapons  our countrys leaders should think very hard before taking irretrievable actions that could lead swiftly to a tragedy of cataclysmic proportions.

While all people of goodwill can confidently agree on the evil nature of Russian President Vladimir Putins shockingly ruthless actions in invading Ukraine on Feb. 24, and the horrifying consequences for innocent Ukrainians, there are still many questions about the war that must be answered if U.S. and Western leaders are to formulate a joint response that is intelligent and appropriate.

A good place to begin is to ask ourselves what we know and how we know it. Most Americans are well past a time when we would accept uncritically as truth whatever political, military, intelligence or media sources told us. The American people still have vivid memories of being assured by all of the above that the certain existence of weapons of mass destruction (WMD) fully justified a 2003 invasion of Iraq. That factual error led to a decade of inconclusive warfare and political maneuver that left in its wake thousands of dead and wounded American soldiers and did incalculable damage to our national unity. 

If yet further reason for skepticism is required, we need only contemplate our 20 years of bad decisions, and bad (and/or) manipulated intelligence, in battling the primitive but persistent Taliban that ended in shame, farce and tragedy with the withdrawal of U.S. troops from Afghanistan less than a year ago.

These ruminations fit well with a recent New York Times column by Bret Stephens, which examines the plausible hypothesis that the preponderance of what is being confidently asserted about Putins intentions and strategies is flat-out wrong. The notion that Putin catastrophically miscalculated, Stephens tells us, is now firmly embedded in the realm of conventional wisdom and strongly supported by the broadly accepted belief that Russias strategy from the start was to defeat the Ukrainian military in a matter of days, overthrow Volodymyr Zelenskys government, occupy the entire country, and achieve victory before the divided Western governments could react in any meaningful way. 

That none of these things happened is the clear proof of the utter ineptitude of the Russian military (e.g., poor leadership, low morale, incompetent logistics, unacceptable losses), which naturally leads to widely voiced conclusions that Ukraine could win this war and that it is Putin himself who may not  in fact, should not  survive his colossal miscalculations, this theory goes.

But drawing upon lesser known yet credible sources, Stephens offers an alternate analysis of Putins strategy  that is, he never intended to conquer all of Ukraine but that, from the beginning, his real targets were the energy riches of Ukraines east, which contain Europes second-largest known reserves of natural gas. Under this scenario, Putin is less interested in uniting the Russian-speaking world than he is in securing Russias energy dominance.

Whether or not Stephenss speculations have merit is less important than the fact that they demonstrate that alternative interpretations are possible, and that reality may be very different from the strangely monochromatic reporting we get from, and about, the battlefields of Ukraine. Many politicians of both parties, often knowing little more than what they see on television, casually talk about the war in a way that, given the risks, should terrify ordinary Americans who invariably pay the price of folly.

Nothing less than new policies and a domestic terrorism law will help
Congress must end the federal mask mandate once and for all
In 1914, political leaders in five mostly democratic countries made grave miscalculations about the intentions and likely responses of their counterparts in opposing countries and the result was an accidental war  the first of two of the worst wars in human history, which was a catastrophe from which Western civilization never fully recovered.

Now, in what is the most dangerous hour of this century, we must all must hope and pray that todays leaders will do better.

William Moloney is a Fellow in Conservative Thought at Colorado Christian Universitys Centennial Institute who studied at Oxford and the University of London and received his doctorate from Harvard University. He is a former Colorado Commissioner of Education.

TAGS BRET STEPHENS IRAQ WAR RUSSIAN INVASION OF UKRAINE VLADIMIR PUTIN VOLODYMYR ZELENSKY WEAPONS OF MASS DESTRUCTION WINSTON CHURCHILL WORLD WAR I WORLD WAR II
The Hill has removed its comment section, as there are many other forums for readers to participate in the conversation. We invite you to join the discussion on Facebook and Twitter.

https://thehill.com/opinion/internat...ar-in-ukraine/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Is het nog een forum of gewoon een plakboek?

----------


## mrz

Dit is wie schrijft die blijft....

Omdat niemand meer op nieuws van de dag post omdat er geen nieuws meer is (fake news?)

willen mensen het over nieuws hebben op wie schrijft die blijft.... 

Dit is het humorgedeelte van het forum....  :grote grijns: 

Ergens is domweg plakken van nieuws op wie schrijft die blijft wel humor!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Dit is wie schrijft die blijft....
> 
> Omdat niemand meer op nieuws van de dag post omdat er geen nieuws meer is (fake news?)
> 
> willen mensen het over nieuws hebben op wie schrijft die blijft.... 
> 
> Dit is het humorgedeelte van het forum.... 
> 
> Ergens is domweg plakken van nieuws op wie schrijft die blijft wel humor!



Ja dat bedoel ik. Het is wie schrijft die blijft. Maar dit is meer een plakboek geworden. Plakken is goed natuurlijk, maar geef dan wel een commentaar op wat je plakt. Dan ontstaat er misschien een discussie. Als je hier wat schrijft komt er (te) vaak een plakwerk als "antwoord". Dat vind ik nogal mager.

Ik vind dat het geven van een mening wel een meerwaarde heeft boven het plakken van nieuws. Dit is immers een forum waar je een mening kunt geven. Wie nieuws en meningen van anderen plakt en daar geen eigen commentaar op geeft duikt weg. Je weet zo niet wat je aan iemand hebt. Iemand die niks zegt kan zo andermans mening plakken, zonder daar op te kunnen worden aangesproken. Al dat plakwerk is een selectieve greep van wat er op internet staat. Dat selectief plakken is een vorm van manipuleren, zeker als er met rood wordt gemarkeerd en er tendentieuze titels boven worden gezet. Plakken doe je met mate en voorzie je van commentaar. Dan kun je nog eens iemand quoten. 

.

.

----------


## mrz

Ik heb net de film Seaspiracy gekeken...

https://www.maroc.nl/forums/wie-schr...-meer-vis.html

En ben nu beetje sip...

In het nieuws doodleuk "de oorlog in Oekraine" en hoe het de graanschuur van de wereld is... (voor Afrika) 

Ahum... Dat is de zee dus.. Impact van leven in zee is groter dan carbon opslag amazone etc en planten op bodem oceaan verdwijnen factor 100 of 1000 sneller dan de amazone... Terwijl opslag grootst is...

En westerse landen exploiten de Afrikaanse zeeen waardoor ze in afrika geen vis meer kunnen vangen en zo aan grondslag kan liggen van ziektes als ebola als ze "busmeat" gaan eten....

Maw... Er zijn hoe gek het ook klinkt misschien wel andere erge dingen behalve oorlog in Oekraine.

Wat niet wegneemt dat de graanschuur van Afrika zijn niet heel nobel is.....

!!!!!!!!!!

Maar de oorzaak is misschien dus de EU subsidies op vis...

Als ik heeeel cynisch ben..... De Oekraine HOORT dus eigenlijk al bij de EU omdat ze de EU gesubsidieerde visserij in Afrikaanse zeeen status quo kunnen laten voortduren graanschuur zijnde!

Bah! Stop eating fish!!! That's the best you can do for Ukraine and Europe. (EU should stop subsidising sea exploiting?????)

Het is niet "stoer" om vlees of vis te eten en "zwak" dat niet te doen... !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh..... en je "mag" meer als je geen vlees of vis eet...  :grote grijns: 

......

----------


## mrz

Fuck!

Gister op journal zag ik hoe een Russische militair sneuvelde door een drone. Dat gaf me een naarder gevoel dan alle films van netflix bij elkaar.

Wat een ongelofelijke kutoorlog zeg!

Hoe the fuck kan dit????

----------


## Bart.NL

Oorlog is sowieso waardeloos, of je nu door een drone of door een soldaat wordt gedood.

----------


## mrz

:engel:  :kalasnikov:  :laser:  :regie:  :schok:  :cola:  :fuckit2:  :zweep:  :terrorist:  :ole:  :fuckit:  :cheefbek:  :zwaai:  :rambo:   :zegniets:

----------


## HaasHaas

zelensky binnenkort deud. don't fuck with mother russia. fascistisch europa op haar bek.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> zelensky binnenkort deud. don't fuck with mother russia. fascistisch europa op haar bek.


Je politiekcorrecte blanke slijmbal vriendjes hier zullen ongetwijfeld een argument kunnen bedenken om je toch die leuke toffe gozer te vinden. Denk niet dat mensen die aardig tegen jou doen het ook menen. Dat kunnen ze gewoon niet menen.





> Re: zen-muziek spiritueel voedsel voor de gemoedstoestand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Eke
> 
> ...



Er is weinig 'zen' aan iemand die zoveel hatelijke gevoelens in zich heeft.

.

----------


## Revisor

...

De *paus heeft opnieuw kritiek op Rusland geuit* voor de invasie in Oekrane, maar heeft daarbij benadrukt dat de *situatie niet zwart-wit is*. Hij heeft gezegd dat de Russische troepen ‘bruut en wreed’ tekeergaan, maar dat de oorlog ‘misschien op de een of andere manier is uitgelokt’.

...

https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/live-mo...riek~a96217bc/


...

10:22 
*Paus kritisch op Rusland, maar noemt oorlog tegelijkertijd 'misschien uitgelokt'* De paus heeft opnieuw kritiek op Rusland geuit voor de invasie in Oekrane, maar heeft daarbij benadrukt dat de situatie niet zwart-wit is. Volgens de Italiaanse krant La Stampa heeft paus Franciscus in gesprek met jezutische media gezegd dat de Russische troepen 'bruut en wreed' tekeergaan in Oekrane, maar dat de oorlog "misschien op de een of andere manier is uitgelokt".

...




https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/paus...lokt~be08828d/

----------


## Oiseau



----------


## knuppeltje

> De *paus heeft opnieuw kritiek op Rusland geuit* voor de invasie in Oekrane, maar heeft daarbij benadrukt dat de *situatie niet zwart-wit is*. Hij heeft gezegd dat de Russische troepen ‘bruut en wreed’ tekeergaan, maar dat de oorlog ‘misschien op de een of andere manier is uitgelokt’.


Typisch het betoog van een leider van een wereldwijd instituut dat altijd al het zelfbeschikkingsrecht van mensen gewetenloos heeft onderdrukt.

Vele eeuwen heeft dat instituut anders gelovige, andersdenkende en anders-geaarde mensen op een rabiate wijze onderdrukt, vervolgd en tallozen van hen vermoord. Geen enkel instituut heeft wat dat betreft zoveel misdaden begaan als het instituut waarvan deze rokkendrager nu het hoofd is.

En ook deze rokkendrager heeft destijds als kardinaal in Argentini leiding gegeven aan het beschermen van pedofiele priesters, zoals pater Pio Grassi bijvoorbeeld.

Het idee dat die oorlog in Oekrane door de NATO is uitgelokt door een mogelijke toetreding van Oekrane is volkomen onjuist. Immers er was geen enkele mogelijkheid dat Oekrane er lid van zou kunnen worden - en ook nu niet. En ook dat wist Putin - in tegenstelling tot sommige prikkers hier - ook wel.

Dat was vanaf het eerste moment dat daarover gesproken werd statutair al onmogelijk.
Tussen Rusland en Oekrane waren er spanningen omdat Rusland de separatisten in Oekrane met woord en daad steunde - en een land dat een conflict heeft met een ander land - kan statutair geen lid worden van de NATO. 
Voor een toetreding is er ook - naast allerlei andere voorwaarden - een unanieme goedkeuring van alle lidstaten van de NATO nodig. Maar die was er niet - en is er nog niet. Al meteen toen het ter sprake kwam, verklaarden Duitsland en Frankrijk zich daar fel tegen.

Hoe absurd Putin's verhaal is over het bevrijden van de Oekraners van het zogenaamde verschrikkelijke nazistische bewind in Kiev, dat de eigen bevolking zo gruwelijk onderdrukt - bewijst hij nu zelf door de hele oostelijke regio van Oekrane met de grond gelijk te bombarderen met vele, vele duizenden doden onder de bevolking daar als gevolg. Ik denk dat die bevolking zich die zogenaamde bevrijdeng heel anders had voorgesteld. Putin zal dat wel worst wezen.

Maar hoe dan ook - linksom of rechtsom - degene die het zelfbeschikkingsrecht van bevolkingen niet erkend, maakt zich schuldig aan miskenning van mensenrechten. En dat hier veilig achter je toetsenbordje te doen - vind ik echt een gotspe.

Kortom. er valt geen enkel goed woord te zeggen voor deze Russische uiterst bloedige poging tot her kolonisering van Oekrane. Ook niet - en misschien wel helemaal niet - door die rokkendrager in Rome.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Het idee dat die oorlog in Oekrane door de NATO is uitgelokt door een mogelijke toetreding van Oekrane is volkomen onjuist. Immers er was geen enkele mogelijkheid dat Oekrane er lid van zou kunnen worden - en ook nu niet. En ook dat wist Putin - in tegenstelling tot sommige prikkers hier - ook wel.
> 
> Dat was vanaf het eerste moment dat daarover gesproken werd statutair al onmogelijk.
> Tussen Rusland en Oekrane waren er spanningen omdat Rusland de separatisten in Oekrane met woord en daad steunde - en een land dat een conflict heeft met een ander land - kan statutair geen lid worden van de NATO. 
> Voor een toetreding is er ook - naast allerlei andere voorwaarden - een unanieme goedkeuring van alle lidstaten van de NATO nodig. Maar die was er niet - en is er nog niet. Al meteen toen het ter sprake kwam, verklaarden Duitsland en Frankrijk zich daar fel tegen.


Je zegt het heel goed : Duitsland en Frankrijk waren daar fel tegen (De anderen dus niet). Toch is het lidmaatschap door de VS en de toenmalige S.G. van de NATO in 2008 in het vooruitzicht gesteld. Als dat statutair onmogelijk was, waarom werd het dan uberhaupt aangeboden? Evenals aan Georgie overigens.

Het argument dat Oekraine een conflict heeft vind ik ook wel mager. De NATO is er nu juist om conflicten militair op te lossen. De NATO stapt juist ook in conflicten, zie Afghanistan. Oekraine is veel meer betrokken met Europa dan Afghanistan. Waarom meet de NATO met twee maten? De Amerikanen hebben ook gevochten tegen de nazi's. Ze hadden toen net zo goed kunnen zeggen dat we geen lid zijn van hun "vrienden-club". De Amerikanen hadden Europa gewoon in de kou moeten laten staan destijds, net zoals Europa de Oekraine nu in de kou laat staan vanwege een statuut. De ene keer gooien we bommen op een land, en de andere keer kijken we toe hoe anderen daar bommen op gooien. En jij zit dat te verdedigen met een technisch verhaal. 

Geef nu eens een zinnig antwoord op de vraag waarom aan de Oekraine destijds het NATO-lidmaatschap in het vooruitzicht is gesteld. Was er toen een conflict met Rusland, ja of nee. Zo ja, waarom werd het lidmaatschap dan uberhaupt aangeboden, in het licht van de statuten? 
Toen er op een zeker moment een conflict tussen de NATO en Rusland ontstond was dat vanwege het aangeboden EU- en NATO-lidmaatschap van Georgie en Oekraine? Zo ja, was dat conflict een factor die tot de oorlog in Oekraine heeft geleid?

Waarom hebben de VS en Europa de *beloften* aan Rusland gebroken?

Is de NATO een vredesorganisatie of een conflictveroorzaker?




> Er valt geen enkel goed woord te zeggen voor deze Russische uiterst bloedige poging tot her kolonisering van Oekrane.


Ik had en heb er dan ook geen goed woord voor over. Dat heb ik voor geen enkele oorlog.

.

----------


## Revisor

*Oorlog in Oekrane*

*Volgens paus Franciscus kan de Navo Poetin hebben uitgelokt*

 Paus Franciscus plaatste kritische kanttekeningen over de rol van de Navo in de Oekrane-oorlog. Beeld ANP

Paus Franciscus heeft zich scherp uitgelaten over de Russische oorlog tegen Oekrane. Maar hij vraagt zich opnieuw af of Poetin daartoe is uitgelokt'. 

*Lodewijk Dros* 15 juni 2022, 15:03

De militaire operatie van Rusland tegen Oekrane schendt het recht op zelfbeschikking van de Oekraners, zegt paus Franciscus in een gesprek met _Civilt Cattolica_, een jezutisch tijdschrift. Het gesprek vond vorige maand plaats. 

De paus plaatste daarin een kritische opmerking over de inval: die zou uitgelokt kunnen zijn. Hij haalde daarbij een wijs man aan, een niet met name genoemd staatshoofd dat voor het uitbreken van de Oekranecrisis in februari zijn zorgen zou hebben uitgesproken over de spanningen tussen de Navo en Rusland. Hij zei: ze staan aan de poorten van Rusland te blaffen, dat kan tot oorlog leiden. Dat staatshoofd kon de tekenen lezen van wat er stond te gebeuren. 
*
De kant van Poetin*

De uitspraken van de paus sluiten aan op wat hij onlangs in een interview met de Italiaanse krant _Corriere della Sera_ zei: dat de aanwezigheid van de Navo in de buurt van Rusland het conflict wellicht mogelijk heeft gemaakt'. 

In Civilt verdedigt Franciscus zich tegen het verwijt dat hij Poetins kant kiest. Ik ben niet pro-Poetin! Ik verzet me wel tegen het versimpelen van deze ingewikkelde kwestie tot een strijd tussen goeden en slechten, zonder na te denken over de wortels en belangen ervan.

Volgens hoogleraar kerkgeschiedenis Paul van Geest heeft de paus de aandacht gevestigd op de effecten die de oprukkende Navo op de Russische pathologie heeft. De Russen voelen zich geknecht door de VS en de Navo. De uitbreiding van de Navo versterkt ondemocratische neigingen in Rusland  de Russen scharen zich liever achter tsaar Poetin. Ook speelt de Navo patriarch Kirill in de kaart, die de religie van zijn Russisch-orthodoxe kerk verwart met Poetins ideologie. 
*
Ontmoeting met Kirill*

Franciscus sprak in het interview de hoop uit om patriarch Kirill te ontmoeten, tijdens een interreligieuze bijeenkomst in september in Kazachstan. Een ontmoeting deze maand in Jeruzalem ging vanwege de oorlog in Oekrane niet door. 

De verhouding tussen de kerkleiders is gespannen. Kirill staat zo vierkant achter Poetin, dat Franciscus hem telefonisch waarschuwde niet het koorknaapje van Poetin te worden. Die uitspraak viel slecht in de Russisch-orthodoxe kerk.


https://www.trouw.nl/religie-filosof...lokt~b646f9c5/

----------


## Bart.NL

Nederland heeft in WO II de Duitsers ook uitgelokt door de haven van Rotterdam te bezetten.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .Je zegt het heel goed ....
> 
> Toch is het lidmaatschap door de VS en de toenmalige S.G. van de NATO in 2008 in het vooruitzicht gesteld. Als dat statutair onmogelijk was, waarom werd het dan uberhaupt aangeboden? Evenals aan Georgie overigens.
> 
> Het argument dat Oekraine een conflict heeft vind ik ook wel mager. 
> 
> Geef nu eens een zinnig antwoord op de vraag waarom aan de Oekraine destijds het NATO-lidmaatschap in het vooruitzicht is gesteld. 
> 
> Waarom hebben de VS en Europa de beloften aan Rusland gebroken?
> ...



Dat kun je met een gerust hart aan mij overlaten.  :blowen: 

Dat was dan misschien politieke strategie om de Russen een beetje te jennen. Maar wie plaatste daarvoor die atoomraketten in Cuba? Dat lijkt mij nog een veel ergere provocatie.
Maar googel eens even naar de vele miljoenen Oekraense doden die kameraad Stalin op zijn geweten had. Misschien begrijp je dat dat de Oekraners van de Russen af willen. 

Dat doet niets ter zake. De statuten zijn zo, en dat is niets voor niets. Als de NATO nu ingrijpt in Oekrane, dan zitten we meteen in een nieuwe wereldoorlog. Ik weet niet hoe jij dat vind - maar ik ben er niet voor met al die atoomwapens aan beide zijden - en minstens een psychopaat met zijn jatten aan de knoppen. 

Die vraag heb ik hierboven al beantwoord. Geef zelf maar eens antwoord op de vraag of een onafhankelijk and als Oekrane of Georgi geen lid van de NATO zou mogen worden - en of jij het recht hebt om dat te bepalen? Met andere woorden: Heb jij het recht om te bepalen of de bevolking van Oekrane maar moet zwichten voor een Russische volslagen psychopathische dictator?
Voor de veiligheid van Rusland maakt dat geen ene moer uit. De NATO is nog nooit van van plan geweest om een oorlog tegen Rusland te beginnen - en zal dat niet doen ook. Ook nu niet, nu de Russen deze oorlog zijn begonnen. Daarbij is je vraag nu om ingrijpen wel heel bizar, wetende dat je zelf bij ander conflicten altijd riep dat we ons daarmee niet moeten bemoeien. 

Dat was misschien niet de slimste zet zonder dat ook meteen te doen. Maar in feite maakt het nu niets meer uit. 
Voor Put en zijn kliek is elke meter grond die eerder tot de Sovjet-Unie behoorde, nog steeds van Rusland. De Russisch sprekende bevolking bevolking in Oekrane interesseert hem niet, die bombardeert hij er nu gewoon naar het hiernamaals.
Indien we Oekrane toen meteen lid van de NATO hadden laten worden - hadden we nu deze oorlog met al zijn slachtoffers niet gehad - hadden mensen in landen in het Midden-Oosten nu niet zonder Oekraens graan komen zitten, met komende hongersnood van dien - hadden we nu niet nog veel meer vluchtelingen hoeven opvangen - waren de energie kosten niet zo de pan uit gerezen - en had dat ook niets uitgemaakt voor de veiligheid van Rusland.

De NATO is zelf nergens een oorlog begonnen. Dat missies niet altijd eenvoudig zijn - tot mislukken gedoemd zijn, weten we allemaal wel. 

Waarvan akte.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

Wat Poetin zegt is niet eens belangrijk. Want wat ook het argument voor deze oorlog ook mag zijn, het is niet gerechtvaardigd om burgers met raketten en bommen te bestoken, al hun bezittingen te vernietigen etc. Dat maakt van Putin een enorme barbaar. De oorlog in Oekraine valt met geen enkel argumente te rechtvaardigen. Het beste is om een aanslag op Poetin te plegen.

.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Wat Poetin zegt is niet eens belangrijk. Want wat ook het argument voor deze oorlog ook mag zijn, het is niet gerechtvaardigd om burgers met raketten en bommen te bestoken, al hun bezittingen te vernietigen etc. Dat maakt van Putin een enorme barbaar. De oorlog in Oekraine valt met geen enkel argumente te rechtvaardigen. Het beste is om een aanslag op Poetin te plegen.
> 
> .


De reden is duidelijk. Putin en zijn groep criminelen is al lang geobsedeerd van de wil om de Ussr zo veel als mogelijk te herstellen. Oekrane en Belarus moeten weer onder de knoet van Moskou, Putin.
De eigen bevolking wordt al tijden gehersenspoeld met leugens over nazi's in Oekrane. De werkelijke nazi's zijn Putler en zijn trawanten.
.et geweld pakken wat zij willen.

----------


## Revisor

'One who deceives will always find those who allow themselves to be deceived'

Niccol di Bernardo dei Machiavelli

----------


## Olive Yao

> Wat Poetin zegt is niet eens belangrijk. Want wat ook het argument voor deze oorlog ook mag zijn, het is niet gerechtvaardigd om burgers met raketten en bommen te bestoken, al hun bezittingen te vernietigen etc. Dat maakt van Putin een enorme barbaar. De oorlog in Oekraine valt met geen enkel argumente te rechtvaardigen. Het beste is om een aanslag op Poetin te plegen.


Wanneer een land troepen in een ander land zendt, en aanvalt, is de eerste reactie natuurlijk dat dat verkeerd is.
Maar in Oekrane zijn er volgens mij maar liefst *drie verschillende* benaderingen die er een ander verhaal van maken.

eerste benadering:

In een straat, ergens in een stad, steekt iemand de lont in een kruitvat aan, met een daverende explosie tot gevolg. De politie arresteert de dader. De politie ontdekt dat ik, die elders in de stad woon, dat kruitvat daar heb neergezet. En ik heb degene die de lont aanstak jarenlang met opzet geprovoceerd en opgejut. De risico's heb ik zelfs met adviseurs besproken; zij adviseren me wl te provoceren, maar te zorgen dat ik tot de grens ga en nt niet eroverheen. De politie arresteert mij ook. Is dat terecht?

----------


## Oiseau

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geschiedenis_van_Rusland


Als ik dit stukje lees en ook de rest op WIKI dan is het een wonder dat de Russen nog niet echt nucleair woest zijn op Amerika en Europa..
Je kan niet doen alsof Oekraine bij Europa hoort en onder invloedsferen van Amerikaanse imperialisme ineens moet verkeren.. Poetin is wreed maar niet echt gek gelet op de wortels van Rusland en haar historisch DNA ( vechten voor je bestaan is legitiem denkt Poetin)

"Het Mongoolse juk
Zie Mongoolse invasie van de Roes voor het hoofdartikel over dit onderwerp.
Deze versnippering verzwakte de Russen, net op het moment dat de Mongolen hun rijk begonnen op te bouwen. In 1223 versloegen deze de Russen en Chazaren vernietigend in de Slag aan de Kalka. De dood van Dzjengis Khan in 1227 bracht uitstel, maar tijdens een nieuwe Mongoolse invasie onder leiding van Dzjengis' kleinzoon Batu Khan tussen 1237 en 1240 werd Rusland alsnog onderworpen. Bijna alle Russische steden werden verwoest. Ook Kiev, dat volgens velen destijds een fraaie stad was, werd met de grond gelijk gemaakt; het zou enkele eeuwen duren voordat Kiev weer zou worden opgebouwd. Het Mongoolse juk betekende een traumatisch einde van het oude Kievse Rusland.

De Mongolen voelden er echter niets voor om alle vorstendommen stuk voor stuk te bezetten, of de voor hen ontoegankelijke wouden in te gaan. Ze installeerden zich daarom in de voor hen vertrouwde steppen. De Russische vorsten behielden hun plaatselijke autoriteit, maar moesten zich onderwerpen aan de Khans. Voor de bevolking veranderde er weinig: de Mongolen inden van hen (via de plaatselijke Russische vorsten) een schatting en lieten hen verder met rust. Maar wanneer een stad tekenen van opstandigheid vertoonde werden er wrede represaillemaatregelen genomen en werd de stad in kwestie met de grond gelijk gemaakt.

De stadstaat Novgorod was in die tijd het belangrijkst, mede door de gunstige ligging in het noordwesten en wist zich grotendeels te onttrekken aan de invloed van de khans. Vanuit het westen kwam evenwel een andere dreiging: de Duitse Orde. Deze wilde Pskov en Novgorod innemen en het rooms-katholicisme invoeren. Vorst Alexander Nevski van Novgorod wist de Duitse Orde in 1242 bij Pskov te verslaan (Slag op het Peipusmeer).

Ook het Mongoolse Rijk hield als eenheid niet lang stand, en viel uiteen in een aantal staten (die slechts formeel verantwoording schuldig waren aan de Groot-Khan te Karakorum). In de Zuid-Russische steppen ontwikkelde zich het Rijk van de Gouden Horde, dat langzamerhand geslamiseerd werd.

Op het gebied van het Kievse rijk ontwikkelden zich geleidelijk twee grootmachten. In het westen breidde het grootvorstendom Litouwen zich uit, welke zich met Polen aaneensloot tot het Pools-Litouwse Gemenebest. Hier ontwikkelden zich geleidelijk de huidige Oekraners en Wit-Russen. In het noorden en noordoosten ontstond het Russische rijk, en daarmee het volk der Russen"

----------


## Thermopylae

> Wanneer een land troepen in een ander land zendt, en aanvalt, is de eerste reactie natuurlijk dat dat verkeerd is.
> Maar in Oekrane zijn er volgens mij maar liefst *drie verschillende* benaderingen die er een ander verhaal van maken.
> 
> eerste benadering:
> 
> In een straat, ergens in een stad, steekt iemand de lont in een kruitvat aan, met een daverende explosie tot gevolg. De politie arresteert de dader. De politie ontdekt dat ik, die elders in de stad woon, dat kruitvat daar heb neergezet. En ik heb degene die de lont aanstak jarenlang met opzet geprovoceerd en opgejut. De risico's heb ik zelfs met adviseurs besproken; zij adviseren me wl te provoceren, maar te zorgen dat ik tot de grens ga en nt niet eroverheen. De politie arresteert mij ook. Is dat terecht?


Wat waren die provocaties precies? Dat de massa van de Oekraiense bevolking niet Heim ins Putlers Reich willen?

----------


## Olive Yao

> Wat Poetin zegt is niet eens belangrijk. Want wat ook het argument voor deze oorlog ook mag zijn, het is niet gerechtvaardigd om burgers met raketten en bommen te bestoken, al hun bezittingen te vernietigen etc. Dat maakt van Putin een enorme barbaar. De oorlog in Oekraine valt met geen enkel argument te rechtvaardigen. Het beste is om een aanslag op Poetin te plegen.


Wanneer een land troepen in een ander land zendt, en aanvalt, is de eerste reactie natuurlijk dat dat verkeerd is.
Maar in Oekrane zijn er volgens mij maar liefst *drie verschillende benaderingen* die er een ander verhaal van maken.

tweede benadering:

Is Rusland deze oorlog begonnen? Of was hij al gaande?

The New Atlas stelt zich op het standpunt: Rusland begint geen oorlog met Oekrane, Rusland maakt een einde aan een oorlog.




Maar daarmee zijn we er nog niet. Je kan dan aanvoeren dat de oorlog daardoor eerst wel escaleert, en dat Rusland daarmee schade aanricht die met geen enkel argument te rechtvaardigen is ...

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Ik vind het er inmiddels niet meer toe doen wat de redenen van Rusland zijn voor de oorlog. Als Rusland (Poetin) de Oekraine als haar grondgebied beschouwd dat is ze dus haar eigen bevolking aan het uitmoorden. Een analyse hoe alles begonnen is, is helemaal niet meer nodig. De gruwelijke realiteit is dat onder Poetin duizenden (ongewapende) burgers worden vermoord. Vooral ook die laffe en gruwelijke aanval op een Mall is wel weer een voorbeeld van hoe fout Poetin is. Ik heb er geen goed woord voor over en al helemaal geen begrip. En die dreigementen met een aanval op Finland en Zweden bevallen mij ook niet. Poetin is een schurk die moet worden opgeruimd. Hoe en door wie maakt niet uit.


.

----------


## Thermopylae

@ Olive Yao


GB was op enig moment de wereldmacht geworden. 19e eeuw, begin 20e eeuw begon de ster van de VS op het wereldtoneel steeds meer te stralen.
Nadat in 1914 GB, Fr, Dl besloten zelfmoord te plegen werden de Europese grootmachten overvleugeld door de VS.
Na de WOII zag Stalin zijn kans de SU tot grote concurrent van de nieuwe grootmacht de VS te maken.
Overigens hoofdzakelijk doordat zij - net als de Amerikanen vooraanstaande Nazi kernfysici gevangen hadden genomen c.q. gekocht - waardoor zij atoommachten werden.
De koude oorlog was volledig wederzijds een wereldwijde partij verplassen van beide landen.

De Voormalige Sovjet republieken die eindelijk hun vrijheid hadden verworven gingen Putler steeds minder vertrouwen.
Deze liet zijn beproefde Nazimethode zien, overal waar een minderheid van etnische Russen woonde ging hij de boel ophitsen tegen de regeringen van die landen.
Dan ging hij ze militair bevoorraden, steunen, waardoor er land werd ingepikt en weer in de invloedssfeer van Putler kwam. Andere vrij geworden landen zagen dat met stijgende verontrusting aan!
DUS wilden zij zich beschermen door Navo lid te worden!
Meer met het westen samen te werken.
Sowieso ook omdat West-Europa financieel-economisch veel meer te bieden heeft dan Rusland.

Dat Putler dat vervelend vindt is logisch. 
Net zoals de Amerikanen wil ook hij baas zijn in de eigen eigen achtertuin.
Maar onderhavige landen zal dat worst zijn.

Derhalve is het onzin om van voortdurende provocaties te spreken.
Het enige gevaar dat Putler=Rusland heeft gelopen mbt Oekraine is dat Russen zouden gaan zien dat hij voortdurend liegt; propaganda dat Oekraine straatarm is, een nazi nest.
De Russische soldaten uit die achteraf gebieden hebben hun ogen uitgekeken in Oekraine, zoveel luxe die zij nooit gezien hadden! Vandaar dat zij ongelofelijk veel stelen daar!
Dat de Oekraieners veel durven te zeggen waarvoor zij in Rusland in strafkampen verdwijnen.
Putler liet een soeverein land binnenvallen door zijn krijgsmacht, ongelofelijk veel dorpen en steden verwoesten, zoveel burgers doden, gebied bezetten, dat is totaal niet goed te praten.

----------


## Olive Yao

> .
> (...)
> Vooral ook die laffe en gruwelijke aanval op een Mall is wel weer een voorbeeld van hoe fout Poetin is. (...)


Pas nou op. Anne Morelli over oorlogspropaganda: Twijfel altijd, over wat men ons opdringt n over wat we er zelf over menen te weten

Dat is mijn reactie op nieuwsberichten over oorlogsmisdaden door de russen: ik weet het niet, ik twijfel.

Wel is me opgevallen dat, in een bepaalde periode, berichten over oorlogsmisdaden letterlijk _met de regelmaat van de klok_ binnenkwamen, namelijk dagelijks. Elke dag was er een bericht over een oorlogsmisdaad. Dat vond ik al vreemd.

Voeg daarbij Dan Cohen  Ukraines Propaganda War: International PR Firms, DC Lobbyists and CIA Cutouts

Voeg daarbij dat veel van wat aan de russen wordt toegeschreven, in strijd met hun eigen belang is. De russen hebben er belang bij om dat juist niet te doen.

Er is van alles aan de hand waardoor ik denk: vreemd ... dit vertrouw ik niet.

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> *Overzicht*:
> 
> 1. Nieuwe koude oorlog van VS tegen Rusland vanaf president Clinton.
> 2. Uitbreiding van de NAVO. In nieuwe NAVO-landen zet de VS op Rusland gerichte raketten e. a. wapensystemen neer.
> 3. Zie RAND corporation - Extending Russia. Al veel posts daarover, bijv. posts #561 en #562 hierboven.
> 4. Tot de tanden bewapenen van Oekrane; oekranse leger de facto gentegreerd in NAVO.
> ...


Ik heb aangegeven dat Putler zelf degene is die de ex SU republieken agressief bejegend.
Dat deze doodsbang zijn geworden dat zij vroeger of later ook te maken krijgen met die agressie van hem.
DAAROM steun zoeken bij het westen, de Navo.
De etnische Russen in de Donbas had hij al opgestookt tegen de eigen regering.
Ze militaire steun gegeven. Zie de Russische BUK raketinstallatie die vanuit Rusland naar de Donbas was gegaan en daar een passagiersvliegtuig heeft neergeschoten en daarna vliegensvlug weer terug werd gehaald naar Rusland.

Bovendien ziet Putler alles als provocatie als ex SU republieken niet aan zijn wens willen voldoen om weer onder het gezag van Moskou te vallen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Ik ben wel blijven steken in het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen, dat geef ik toe. 
> 
> Maar, nu echt geen puf meer. Begon vanavond om 9 uur te knikkebollen, me gedwongen om door te gaan, nu alweer na 12 uur ...


Steken? Gewoon totaal vastgelopen, ja. 

Tja, dat krijg je als je tegen elke logica in totaal blind voor de realiteit blijft vasthouden aan waanideen. Kun je veel beter zo snel mogelijk mee stoppen, dan slaap je vast veel beter.

----------


## Mark

wat een hoop onzin allemaal, echt soviet fantasieen
ben jij ooit in rusland geweest? ken jij russen?

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Bewijs van geopolitieke agressie door de VS / NAVO tegen Rusland


 :chinees:  De amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat eist de wereldhegemonie op.

Dat lezen we o. a. in Project for a New American Century  Rebuilding Americas defences.

 :chinees:  Daarom wil de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat Rusland verzwakken.

Dat lezen we o. a. in RAND Corporation  Extending Russia.




 :chinees: 




In dit interview met CNN zegt Zelensky rond 13:00:

"Ik heb ze persoonlijk gevraagd om ... rechtstreeks te zeggen dat we over een jaar of twee of vijf in de NAVO zullen gaan, zeg het gewoon direct en duidelijk, of zeg gewoon nee. En de reactie was heel duidelijk: je wordt geen NAVO-lid, maar publiekelijk blijven de deuren open. Maar als u niet klaar bent om de levens van onze mensen te redden, als u ons gewoon over twee werelden wilt zien, als u ons in deze twijfelachtige positie wilt zien waarin we niet begrijpen of u ons kunt accepteren of niet, dan kunt u niet plaats ons in deze situatie. Je kunt ons niet dwingen om in deze limbo te zitten.
_google translate_

Let op Zelensky's uitspraak:

() je wordt geen NAVO-lid, maar publiekelijk blijven de deuren open.

Waarom doet de NAVO dat? Waarom blijven publiekelijk de deuren open? Waarom deze schijn wekken?

Om Rusland te belasten  namelijk op hogere militaire kosten te jagen. Dat is het plan van _Extending Russia_ (zie hoofdstuk 4 maatregel 1).

 :chinees:  Bovendien integreerde de VS het Oekranse leger in feite in de NAVO strijdkrachten.

T. J. Coles beschrijft dit in Gods of War: How the US weaponized Ukraine against Russia (The Grayzone 1 april 2022)

() Het stelde verschillende gebieden van de samenwerking tussen de NAVO en Oekrane voor, inclusief civiele noodplanning, militaire training en milieuveiligheid. De NAVO snoeft: "de samenwerking tussen de NAVO en Oekrane ontwikkelde zich snel" in de vorm van "omscholing voor voormalige militaire officieren ... en het uitnodigen van Oekrane om deel te nemen aan door de NAVO geleide oefeningen.

Het ministerie van Buitenlandse Zaken zegt: "De GSCF heeft ook de Oekraense Special Operations Forces ondersteund bij het ontwikkelen van tactische en institutionele capaciteiten die compatibel zijn met westerse modellen."

Sinds 2016 heeft SATMO's Doctrine Education Advisory Group (DEAG) "de Oekraense veiligheidstroepen op operationeel niveau geadviseerd om de doctrine te herzien, professionele militaire opleiding te verbeteren, de interoperabiliteit met de NAVO te verbeteren en de paraatheid voor gevechten te vergroten."

In september 2020 meldde het Amerikaanse leger dat soldaten van de Oekraense strijdkrachten "hun vaardigheden voor stedelijke operaties hebben aangescherpt terwijl adviseurs van de Task Force Illini hun expertise ter beschikking stellen in het Combat Training Center in Yavoriv" - de West-Oekraense de facto NAVO-basis nabij de grens met Polen.

Maar in april 2017 gaf het Amerikaanse leger toe dat onder de JMTG-U de missie van de Thunderbirds was het Oekraense leger te trainen volgens de NAVO-normen, hun onderofficierenkorps te ontwikkelen en hen te helpen een gevechtstrainingscentrum op te richten, zodat in april 2017 de toekomst ze zichzelf kunnen blijven trainen. Dus als het Oekraense leger is opgeleid volgens NAVO-normen en onder toezicht staat van een Amerikaanse marionet-president, kan het net zo goed deel uitmaken van de NAVO, minus de Amerikaanse verplichting om haar te verdedigen.

Formeel was Oekrane niet NAVO lid, in feite was het dat eindweegs wel.

 :chinees:  T. J. Coles en diverse andere auteurs in The Ukraine reader beschrijven ook hoe de VS Oekrane bewapende tegen Rusland.





> Het idee dat die oorlog in Oekrane door de NATO is uitgelokt door een mogelijke toetreding van Oekrane is volkomen onjuist. Immers er was geen enkele mogelijkheid dat Oekrane er lid van zou kunnen worden - en ook nu niet. En ook dat wist Putin - in tegenstelling tot sommige prikkers hier - ook wel.
> 
> Dat was vanaf het eerste moment dat daarover gesproken werd statutair al onmogelijk.
> (...) en een land dat een conflict heeft met een ander land - kan statutair geen lid worden van de NATO.
> Voor een toetreding is er ook - naast allerlei andere voorwaarden - een unanieme goedkeuring van alle lidstaten van de NATO nodig. Maar die was er niet - en is er nog niet. Al meteen toen het ter sprake kwam, verklaarden Duitsland en Frankrijk zich daar fel tegen.


Zie de texten hierboven  bijna allemaal officile VS bronnen, en Zelensky in eigen persoon.

Die texten bewijzen de geopolitieke, militaire agressie door de VS / NAVO tegen Rusland.

En die agressie is voor Rusland een begrijpelijke en goede reden om agressief terug te doen.

Het is n van de hoofdoorzaken in het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen.
De oorzaken versterken elkaar.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
De amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat vlucht naar voren

_Achtergrondinformatie bij vorige post_

Risico's
Een verhoging van de Amerikaanse veiligheidssteun aan Oekrane zou waarschijnlijk leiden tot een evenredige toename van zowel de Russische hulp aan de separatisten als de Russische strijdkrachten in Oekrane, waardoor het conflict op een wat hoger niveau van intensiteit zou komen. Luitenant-generaal Ben Hodges, de voormalige bevelhebber van het Amerikaanse leger in Europa, pleitte er juist om deze reden tegen om Javelin-antitankraketten aan Oekrane te geven.

Als alternatief zou Rusland kunnen tegen-escaleren, meer troepen inzetten en dieper Oekrane binnendringen. Rusland zou zelfs kunnen anticiperen op VS acties, en escaleren voordat er aanvullende VS hulp aankomt. Een dergelijke escalatie zou Rusland kunnen uitputten; Oost-Oekrane is al een belasting.
Meer van Oekrane bezetten zou de last alleen maar vergroten, ofschoon ten koste van het Oekraense volk. Een dergelijke stap kan echter ook aanzienlijke kosten met zich meebrengen voor Oekrane en voor het prestige en de geloofwaardigheid van de VS. Dit kan leiden tot onevenredig veel Oekraense slachtoffers, territoriaal verlies en vluchtelingenstromen. Het zou Oekrane zelfs naar een nadelige vrede kunnen leiden.

(...)

RAND, Extending Russia p. 100, _google translate_ met enkele wijzigingen

Laat goed tot je doordringen wat dit betekent:

De VS moet zo ver mogelijk gaan om Rusland te belasten, maar niet t ver vanwege hier beschreven risicos.

En die risico's - beschreven in 2019 - zijn precies hoe het gegaan is.

En om deze gevolgen af te wenden vlucht de VS naar voren  een militaire vlucht naar voren en een propagandavlucht naar voren  beide samengevat in een leuze: Rusland moet verliezen. Met escalatie als gevolg.

Wolfgang Streeck schreef:

Dit maakt het des te verbazingwekkender dat Europese landen, blijkbaar zonder enig debat, de affaire van Oekrane zo volledig aan de VS hebben overgelaten. In feite is dit als een principaal die het beheer van zijn vitale belangen overdraagt aan een agent met een recent openbaar CV van incompetentie en onverantwoordelijkheid.

The EU after Ukraine

Precies. De VS is de agressor, zet een kruitvat neer, dat ontploft, en om zich er uit te redden maakt de VS het nog erger.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
_onderwerp: oekranse extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazi's, feitelijke situatie en complex van oorzaken en gevolgen_




> () Putin's verhaal is over het bevrijden van de Oekraners van het zogenaamde verschrikkelijke nazistische bewind in Kiev, dat de eigen bevolking zo gruwelijk onderdrukt ()


 :schreeuw:  Dat is geen goede beschrijving van de feitelijke situatie. Dat schrijven auteurs hierover ook niet. Die beschrijven de feitelijke situatie in tal van publicaties die ook in Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige Westen en The Ukraine reader staan.

Ook in deze topic zijn daar al diverse artikelen over gepost.

Hoe het zit kun je daarin lezen.



Weet je bijvoorbeeld wat er in deze bekende kop staat, wat de context hiervan is en wat dat voor de situatie betekent?
Het is een belangrijk punt - een van de vele.

 :schreeuw:  Als je niet de moeite neemt om je op de hoogte te stellen, heb ik geen zin om de moeite te doen om je het voor te kauwen. Diverse artikelen staan op De Wereld Morgen in het nederlands, en engelstalige artikelen kun je zelf vertalen met _google translate_, al is het heel wat werk om een vertaling nauwkeurig na te gaan en eventueel aan te passen.

Als je niet weet hoe het zit met de oekranse extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazis, heb je geen goed beeld van de actuele oorlog.

 :schreeuw:  Uit de feiten van de afgelopen 10 jaar  teruggaande tot eind jaren 1920  volgt dat het op zichzelf een goede zaak is dat Rusland Oekranse extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazis uitschakelt.

 :schreeuw:  Daaruit volgt niet dat dat op zichzelf rechtvaardiging van de russische invasie is.
Maar in het complex van oorzaken en gevolgen staat dat ook niet op zichzelf  het is, zoals gezegd, een complex.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Wat waren die provocaties precies?


*Overzicht*:

1. Nieuwe koude oorlog van VS tegen Rusland vanaf president Clinton.
2. Uitbreiding van de NAVO. In nieuwe NAVO-landen zet de VS op Rusland gerichte raketten e. a. wapensystemen neer.
3. Zie RAND corporation - Extending Russia. Al veel posts daarover, bijv. posts #561 en #562 hierboven.
4. Tot de tanden bewapenen van Oekrane; oekranse leger de facto gentegreerd in NAVO.
5. Escalatie van de kant van Oekrane, aangevuurd door de VS, in 2021-2022:
- De Krim, decreet nr. 117/2021
- drone-aanvallen, beschietingen Donbass.




> Derhalve is het onzin om van voortdurende provocaties te spreken.


 :Confused:  Het overzicht is feiten.





> Ik heb aangegeven dat Putler zelf degene is die de ex SU republieken agressief bejegend.
> Dat deze doodsbang zijn geworden dat zij vroeger of later ook te maken krijgen met die agressie van hem.
> DAAROM steun zoeken bij het westen, de Navo.
> De etnische Russen in de Donbas had hij al opgestookt tegen de eigen regering.
> Ze militaire steun gegeven. Zie de Russische BUK raketinstallatie die vanuit Rusland naar de Donbas was gegaan en daar een passagiersvliegtuig heeft neergeschoten en daarna vliegensvlug weer terug werd gehaald naar Rusland.
> 
> Bovendien ziet Putler alles als provocatie als ex SU republieken niet aan zijn wens willen voldoen om weer onder het gezag van Moskou te vallen.


Bedankt voor je inhoudelijke reactie Thermopylae.  :duim: 




> (...) de ex SU republieken agressief bejegend.
> Dat deze doodsbang zijn geworden dat zij vroeger of later ook te maken krijgen met die agressie van hem.
> DAAROM steun zoeken bij het westen, de Navo.


 :chinees:  Ja, mee eens, verklaarbaar dat oosteuropese landen steun zoeken bij de NAVO. Dat ontken ik niet en ik heb het ook niet over die landen.

Het punt is, _bij wie_ ze steun zoeken. Dat lost namelijk niets op en maakt het juist erger. Want:

 :chinees:  De NAVO is de grootste agressor. De NAVO staat onder bevel van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat (de machthebbers van de VS, het land en de mensen). En dat is een oorlogsmisdadige massamoorddadige terroristische schurkenstaat.

De VS corporatiestaat eist de wereldhegemonie op, zoekt ruzie en veroorzaakt conflicten, die altijd escaleren, omdat de VS altijd het tegenovergestelde doet van wat conflictbeheersing vereist. Die machthebbers zijn gevaarlijke geestelijk gehandicapten.

De VS corporatiestaat wil dat Europa voor zogenaamde veiligheid afhankelijk is van de VS, of althans zich afhankelijk voelt  want dan heeft de VS corporatiestaat de macht.

Sinds de tweede wereldoorlog is vast VS beleid om Duitsland en Rusland verdeeld te houden  verdeel en heers. Daarom bestreed de VS _Nordstream 2_. Tevens, omdat de VS wil dat Europa gas uit de VS koopt.

 :chinees:  Europa had zich al lang los moeten maken van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat, en eigen politiek moeten voeren, waaronder een goede veiligheidspolitiek en normale relaties met Rusland.

Wat hier in Europa gebeurt laten europeanen bepalen door amerikaanskapitalistische psychopatische criminelen en criminele psychopaten, vijanden van de hele wereld, die nu ook Europa kapot maken, economisch en geopolitiek.





> De etnische Russen in de Donbas had hij al opgestookt tegen de eigen regering.


 :chinees:  Nonsens, en dit is al uitgebreid besproken.

De oekranse extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazis of fascisten haten en terroriseren al 90 jaar lang (!) andere etniciteiten dan de hunne. In die jaren hebben ze vele tienduizenden joden, polen, russen, roma en mensen van andere etniciteiten vermoord. Op 13 februari van dit jaar nog etnische grieken:

Europees Parlement  Murderous attack on ethnic Greeks in Ukraine
Parliamentary questions 16 feb 2022

(Dit laatste heeft Revisor al gepost  je had het dus al kunnen weten).

----------


## knuppeltje

> De oekranse extremistischenationalisten en neo-nazi’s of fascisten haten en terroriseren al 90 jaar lang (!) andere etniciteiten dan de hunne. In die jaren hebben ze vele tienduizenden joden, polen, russen, roma en mensen van andere etniciteiten vermoord. 
> 
> Op 13 februari van dit jaar nog etnische grieken:
> https://www.europarl.europa.eu/doceo/document/E-9-2022-000678_EN.html"][COLOR="#B22222"]Europees Parlement – Murderous attack on ethnic Greeks in Ukraine
> Parliamentary questions 16 feb 2022


Voor de Tweede werden er daar door pogroms zo'n 100.000 joden, Roma's en Russen en anderen vermoord. Tijdens de Tweede heeft het Duitse leger ook daar nog vele malen meer slachtoffers gemaakt.
Stalin zorgde ervoor dat er naar schatting tussen de 2.500.000 en 7.500.000 Oekraners van honger omkwamen, doordat hij een paar jaar lang al het Oekraens graan confisqueerde. 
Volgens mij vindt niemand dat we nu nog daarom nu een oorlog tegen Duitsland of Rusland moeten beginnen. Trouwens hier, Belgi, Frankrijk en andere landen, kregen de Duitse bezetters volop steun van de plaatselijke bevolking en overheid bij het uitroeien van de door hen niet als ware Arirs beschouwden maar uit te roeien untermenschen.

Dat stuk bevat de vraag van twee Europarlementarirs naar onderzoek of de beschuldiging dat twee Oekraense soldaten schuldig zijn aan de moord op twee Oekraners van Griekse afkomst. Gezien die vraag, was het dus niet duidelijk dat die soldaten daaraan schuldig waren. In een dergelijk conflict wordt altijd over en weer niet bewezen beschuldigingen geuit. Die zonder gedegen onderzoek als waar aan te nemen is dan ook onterecht.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Bedankt voor je inhoudelijke reactie knuppeltje!  :Smilie: 




> Voor de Tweede werden er daar door pogroms zo'n 100.000 joden, Roma's en Russen en anderen vermoord. Tijdens de Tweede heeft het Duitse leger ook daar nog vele malen meer slachtoffers gemaakt.
> Stalin zorgde ervoor dat er naar schatting tussen de 2.500.000 en 7.500.000 Oekraners van honger omkwamen, doordat hij een paar jaar lang al het Oekraens graan confisqueerde. 
> Volgens mij vindt niemand dat we nu nog daarom nu een oorlog tegen Duitsland of Rusland moeten beginnen. Trouwens hier, Belgi, Frankrijk en andere landen, kregen de Duitse bezetters volop steun van de plaatselijke bevolking en overheid bij het uitroeien van de door hen niet als ware Arirs beschouwden maar uit te roeien untermenschen.


Klopt. Er is meer dan n lezing van de _holodomor_, maar dat kan me niet veel schelen, want dat Stalin een verschrikkelijke tiran was hoeven we niet ter discussie te stellen, denk ik.
Maar, het gaat hier nu specifiek over de oekranse extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazis of fascisten en hun rol in Oekrane, voor al sinds 2014.




> Dat stuk bevat de vraag van twee Europarlementarirs naar onderzoek of de beschuldiging dat twee Oekraense soldaten schuldig zijn aan de moord op twee Oekraners van Griekse afkomst. Gezien die vraag, was het dus niet duidelijk dat die soldaten daaraan schuldig waren. In een dergelijk conflict wordt altijd over en weer niet bewezen beschuldigingen geuit. Die zonder gedegen onderzoek als waar aan te nemen is dan ook onterecht.


Je hebt gelijk.

Wie naar de _parliamentary questions_ klikt, ziet rechtsboven op het scherm Answer in writing staan.

Daar staat:

The Commission is saddened by the incident in the village of Hranitne in eastern Ukraine, which, according to reports, resulted in the death and injury of four Greek diaspora members.

The Commission understands that Ukrainian authorities extended their sincere condolences to the families of the victims, noting that there was no political or ethnic motive and that the incident was a crime under criminal law and that those responsible have been arrested and will be brought to justice.

Since 2016, U-LEAD (Ukraine  Local Empowerment, Accountability and Development programme) with Europe has supported the creation of the principle of local self-government, which is responsive to the needs of the local population including minorities located in the various regions of Ukraine, such as the Greek one.

Notably, in 2018-2019, U-LEAD with Europe along with the European Centre for Minority Issues (ECMI) implemented in Zakarpattya, Odesa and Chernivtsi regions the initiative Diversity Management for Sustainable Economic Development.

Moreover, under the U-LEAD programme Ukraine put in place local subsidies aimed to support areas with diverse population.

The EU and Ukraine have been regularly discussing the rights of persons belonging to national minorities and have agreed on the need to ensure the respect for these rights as enshrined in United Nations and Council of Europe conventions and related protocols.

_google translate:_

De Commissie is bedroefd door het incident in het dorp Hranitne in het oosten van Oekrane, dat volgens berichten heeft geleid tot de dood en verwonding van vier Griekse diaspora-leden.

De Commissie heeft vernomen dat de Oekraense autoriteiten hun oprechte deelneming betuigden aan de families van de slachtoffers, waarbij zij opmerkten dat er geen politieke of etnische motieven waren en dat het incident een strafrechtelijk misdrijf was en dat de verantwoordelijken zijn gearresteerd en voor de rechter zullen worden gebracht.

()

De EU en Oekrane hebben regelmatig de rechten besproken van personen die tot nationale minderheden behoren en zijn het eens geworden over de noodzaak om de eerbiediging van deze rechten, zoals vastgelegd in de verdragen van de Verenigde Naties en de Raad van Europa en aanverwante protocollen, te waarborgen.

Natuurlijk ontkent de oekranse regering dat er politieke of etnische motieven waren. Is dat waar of is het politieke taal? Zou de regering het toegeven als het wel zo was? Wat doet de context vermoeden?

Rascistische motieven worden in diverse landen vaak ontkend (en allicht ook wel eens onterecht gesteld).

De regering zegt ook dat de verantwoordelijken zijn gearresteerd en voor de rechter zullen gebracht. Of dat zo is en hoe het dan verder is gegaan weet ik niet. Wel vermelden diverse bronnen in The Ukraine reader dat daders van zulke misdrijven meer dan eens vrijuit zijn gegaan, omdat zij bescherming van de overheid genieten. Zie over dat laatste bijvoorbeeld de documentaire van _Novara Media_, _The Azov Battalion & Ukraine's far right, explained_, die hier al uitgebreid ter sprake is gekomen.

*nieuw*

Paul Antonopoulos  Ukraine does not consider Greeks to be indigenous to the country
Greek City Times | 4 november 2021

Dankzij je kritische noot vond ik dit, knuppeltje. Dit lijkt me wel een geschikt stuk om met _google translate_ voor het forum te vertalen.

(De auteur, Paul Antonopoulos, kennen we al van een ander artikel in The Ukraine reader, nl.
US escalates sanction threats over Chinas balanced position on Ukraine-Russia crisis (BRICS Information Portal 24 maart 2022)).

----------


## knuppeltje

> Bedankt voor je inhoudelijke reactie knuppeltje! 
> 
> Maar, het gaat hier nu specifiek over de oekranse extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazi’s of fascisten en hun rol in Oekrane, voor al sinds 2014.
> 
> Je hebt gelijk.


Dat doe ik altijd, ja.  :plet: 

Waarom kom je dan met gebeurtenissen van zo'n 90 jaar geleden aanzetten?

Dat overkomt me best vaak.  :ego:

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> *Overzicht*:
> 
> 1. Nieuwe koude oorlog van VS tegen Rusland vanaf president Clinton.
> 2. Uitbreiding van de NAVO. In nieuwe NAVO-landen zet de VS op Rusland gerichte raketten e. a. wapensystemen neer.
> 3. Zie RAND corporation - Extending Russia. Al veel posts daarover, bijv. posts #561 en #562 hierboven.
> 4. Tot de tanden bewapenen van Oekrane; oekranse leger de facto gentegreerd in NAVO.
> ...


Op basis van je omschrijving van de VS als kapitalistische-corporatie staat heb ik al het idee dat jij niet geheel objectief je afwegingen maakt.
Rusland had je ook steeds kunnen noemen als Russische dictatuur, oligarchie.
Maar het is duidelijk dat je haat zich richt tegen kapitalistische landen en je hart ligt bij landen die dat officieel niet zij, maar in de praktijk de dictatoriale elite net zo kapitalistisch is ingesteld als de VS cs.
Daarbij hebben veel "gewone" mensen het lichtjaren beter op alle gebieden dan deze in keiharde dictaturen als Rusland.

Ik heb totaal niets met Amerika, de cultuur onder de mensen daar. Totale leeghoofdigheid.
Zo als ik ook niets heb met Putler en zijn medecriminelen.
Wat ik wel doe is de feiten wegen, en daarop een visie vormen.
Ook in Oekraine is heel veel mis, dat weten wij maar al te goed.
Overigens tref je in vrijwel alle landen in de wereld groepen ultra nationalistische idioten aan.
Facisten. Dus die zijn er in Rusland en Oekraine ook.
Putler en zijn trawanten proberen al jaren stukje bij beetje hun invloed te doen gelden bij landen die eens onder de knoet van Rusland stonden.
Stoken, intrigeren, en geweld wordt daarbij aangewend.
Zoals ook in Oekraine.
Dat land wil Putler "terug" Zoals ook Wit-Rusland. Daar heeft hij de dictator inmiddels in zijn zak na deze te hebben "gered" na een grote opstand tegen hem.
Kwestie van tijd om dit af te ronden.
Putler wilde met een inval vlak bij Kiev de regering daar afzetten, likwideren en een marionetten regering installeren.
En dan 100 % zeker binnen korte tijd via een gemanipuleerd referendem de bevolking laten zeggen dat zij weer bij Rusland willen. Zoals ook alle "verkiezingen" worden vervalst in Rusland.

Derhalve kun je er van alles bij willen halen, maar is Rusland schuldig aan het binnenvallen, van Oekraine het uitmoorden van vele burgers daar en het in puin schieten van steden, burgerdoelen.


In een vroeg stadium verbaasde mij al deze drieste houding van Putler.
Hij is alle jaren bezig, maar deze inval is van een andere orde.
Daarom denk ik dat hij ernstig ziek is, en zoals veel melagomane tirannen, koste wat het kost nog de geschiedenis boekjes halen als grote hersteller van de sovjet unie.
Belarus en Oekrane weer onder de knoet.
Mede dank zij het westen wordt deze oorlogsmisdaad vooralsnog flink tegengewerkt.

----------


## Revisor

> Het is ook een westers spelletje alleen Putin heeft het door. Al die revoluties in voormalige Oostbloklanden heeft te maken met het afbreken van de bufferzone die Rusland om zich heen wil hebben. Het westen wil juist haar klauwen in die landen hebben. Daarom worden er her en der regimechange acties, homoclubs en andere organisaties en revoluties door het westen opgezet en gefinancieerd.
> 
> Dat Russen het Westen de schuld geven van allerlei onrust is legitiem.




Paul Wolfowitz. Foto: Defense.gov

Jeffrey D. Sachs, Other News, DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Oekrane is de nieuwste neoconservatieve ramp

De oorlog in Oekrane is het hoogtepunt van een 30 jaar durend project van de Amerikaanse neoconservatieve beweging. De regering-Biden zit vol met dezelfde neocons die voorstander waren van de Amerikaanse oorlogen in Servi (1999), Afghanistan (2001), Irak (2003), Syri (2011), Libi (2011), en die tot het uiterste zijn gegaan om de Russische invasie in Oekrane uit te lokken. De staat van dienst van de neocon is er een van regelrechte rampen. Toch heeft Biden ervoor gekozen zijn team te bemannen met net deze neocons. Als gevolg daarvan stuurt Biden Oekrane, de VS en de Europese Unie richting het zoveelste geopolitieke debacle. Als Europa enig inzicht heeft, zal het zich losmaken van deze Amerikaanse debacles inzake buitenlands beleid.*

woensdag 6 juli 2022 11:20

De neoconbeweging ontstond in de jaren zeventig rond een groep publieke intellectuelen, die benvloed werden door de politicoloog Leo Strauss van de Universiteit van Chicago en de classicus Donald Kagan van de Universiteit van Yale.

Tot de neocon leiders behoorden Norman Podhoretz (schrijver en conservatief politiek commentator), Irving Kristol (Amerikaans publicist), Paul Wolfowitz (minister van Defensie onder George W. Bush en n van de architecten van de Irak oorlog), Robert Kagan (zoon van Donald), Frederick Kagan (zoon van Donald), Victoria Nuland (echtgenote van Robert), Elliott Cohen (politicoloog), Elliott Abrams (politicus en advocaat, actief bij Reagan, Bush en Trump), en Kimberley Allen Kagan (echtgenote van Frederick).

De belangrijkste boodschap van de neocons is dat de VS in elke regio ter wereld de overhand moeten hebben op militair gebied, en het hoofd moeten bieden aan opkomende regionale machten die op een dag de mondiale of regionale dominantie van de VS zouden kunnen betwisten, in de eerste plaats Rusland en China.

De militaire macht van de VS moet daarom vooraf worden verdeeld over honderden militaire bases over de hele wereld en de VS moeten voorbereid zijn om, indien nodig, bepaalde oorlogen te leiden. De VS moeten de Verenigde Naties enkel gebruiken als dat nuttig is om hun doelen te bereiken.

De belangrijkste boodschap van de neocons is dat de VS in elke regio ter wereld de overhand moeten hebben op militair gebied.
Deze benadering werd voor het eerst uiteengezet door Paul Wolfowitz in zijn ontwerp Defense Policy Guidance (DPG), geschreven voor het ministerie van Defensie in 2002.

Het ontwerp riep op tot uitbreiding van het door de VS geleide veiligheidsnetwerk naar Centraal- en Oost-Europa, ondanks de expliciete belofte van de Duitse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Hans-Dietrich Genscher in 1990 dat de Duitse eenwording niet zou worden gevolgd door een uitbreiding van de NAVO naar het oosten.

Wolfowitz pleitte ook voor Amerikaanse oorlogen naar keuze, waarbij hij het recht van Amerika verdedigde om onafhankelijk, zelfs alleen, op te treden als reactie op crises die de VS zorgen baren. Volgens generaal Wesley Clark verduidelijkte Wolfowitz hem al in mei 1991 dat de VS een leidende rol zou opnemen in regimewisselingen in Irak, Syri en andere voormalige Sovjet-bondgenoten.

De neocons waren voorstander van uitbreiding van de NAVO met Oekrane, zelfs voordat dit in 2008 onder George W. Bush, Jr. officieel VS-beleid werd. Zij beschouwden het Oekraense NAVO-lidmaatschap als de sleutel tot de regionale en wereldwijde dominantie van de VS. Robert Kagan beschreef de neocon argumenten voor NAVO uitbreiding in april 2006:

De Russen en Chinezen zien niets natuurlijks in [de kleurenrevoluties van de voormalige Sovjet-Unie], alleen door het Westen gesteunde staatsgrepen, ontworpen om de Westerse invloed in strategisch vitale delen van de wereld te vergroten. Hebben zij het zo mis? Zou de succesvolle liberalisering van Oekrane, aangespoord en gesteund door de Westerse democratien, niet de aanloop kunnen zijn naar de opname van dat land in de NAVO en de Europese Unie  kortom, de uitbreiding van de Westerse liberale hegemonie? (Robert Kagan)
Kagan erkent de trieste implicaties van de uitbreiding van de NAVO. Hij citeert een deskundige die zei: Het Kremlin maakt zich in alle ernst op voor de slag om Oekrane. De neocons zochten deze strijd. Na de val van de Sovjet-Unie hadden zowel de VS als Rusland moeten streven naar een neutraal Oekrane, als een veilige buffer.

In plaats daarvan wilden de neocons de hegemonie van de VS, terwijl de Russen de strijd deels uit verdediging en deels ook uit eigen imperiale pretenties aangingen. Het doet denken aan de Krimoorlog (1853-6), toen Groot-Brittanni en Frankrijk in de Zwarte Zee probeerden Rusland te verzwakken na Russische druk op het Ottomaanse rijk.

Kagan schreef het artikel als burger terwijl zijn vrouw Victoria Nuland Amerikaans ambassadeur bij de NAVO was onder George W. Bush, Jr. Nuland is de neocon pion bij uitstek. Nuland was niet alleen Bush ambassadeur bij de NAVO, maar ook Barack Obamas assistent-staatssecretaris voor Europese en Euraziatische Zaken van 2013 tot 17.

Aldus was ze deel van de operatie waarbij de pro-Russische president van Oekrane, Viktor Janoekovits, werd omvergeworpen. Nu dient ze als Bidens onderminister van Buitenlandse Zaken en stuurt ze zo het Amerikaans beleid ten aanzien van de oorlog in Oekrane.

De visie van de neocons is gebaseerd op de volgende onjuiste premisse, namelijk dat de militaire, financile, technologische en economische superioriteit van de VS haar in staat stelt de voorwaarden te dicteren in alle regios ter wereld. Het is een standpunt dat zowel opmerkelijke hoogmoed als een opvallende minachting voor bewijzen illustreert.

Sinds de jaren vijftig van de vorige eeuw zijn de VS in zowat elk regionaal conflict waaraan zij hebben deelgenomen, gedwarsboomd of verslagen. Maar in de strijd om Oekrane waren de neocons bereid een militaire confrontatie met Rusland uit te lokken door de NAVO uit te breiden ondanks de hevige bezwaren van Rusland. Dit vanuit de vurige overtuiging dat de financile sancties van de VS en het wapentuig van de NAVO de ondergang van Rusland zullen betekenen.

In de strijd om Oekrane waren de neocons bereid een militaire confrontatie met Rusland uit te lokken door de NAVO uit te breiden ondanks de hevige bezwaren van Rusland.
Het Institute for the Study of War (ISW), een neocon denktank onder leiding van Kimberley Allen Kagan (en gesteund door een aantal grote afnemers van defensie-contracten zoals General Dynamics en Raytheon), blijft een Oekraense overwinning beloven.

Over de Russische opmars gaf de ISW een typisch commentaar: Ongeacht welke partij de stad [Severodonetsk] in handen heeft, zal het Russische offensief op operationeel en strategisch niveau waarschijnlijk zijn afgesloten, wat Oekrane de kans geeft om zijn tegenoffensieven op operationeel niveau te hervatten om de Russische troepen terug te dringen.

De feiten ter plaatse doen echter anders vermoeden. De economische sancties van het Westen hebben weinig negatieve gevolgen gehad voor Rusland, terwijl hun boemerangeffect op de rest van de wereld groot is.

Bovendien wordt het vermogen van de VS om Oekrane van munitie en wapentuig te voorzien, ernstig belemmerd door de beperkte Amerikaanse productiecapaciteit en de gebrekkige bevoorradingsketens. De industrile capaciteit van Rusland is natuurlijk veel groter dan die van Oekrane. Het BBP van Rusland was ruwweg 10X dat van Oekrane vr de oorlog, en Oekrane is in de oorlog een groot deel van zijn industrile capaciteit verloren.

De meest waarschijnlijke uitkomst van de huidige gevechten is dat Rusland een groot deel van Oekrane zal veroveren, waardoor Oekrane misschien geheel of bijna volledig door land zal zijn omsloten. In Europa en de VS zal de frustratie toenemen over de militaire verliezen en de stagflatoire (situatie van lage economische groei en hoge werkloosheid) gevolgen van de oorlog en de sancties.

De domino-effecten kunnen verwoestend zijn, als een rechtse demagoog in de VS aan de macht komt (of in het geval van Trump terugkeert naar de macht) en belooft de Amerikaanse vergane militaire glorie te herstellen door gevaarlijke escalatie.

De echte oplossing bestaat erin een einde te maken aan de neoconfantasien van de afgelopen 30 jaar en Oekrane en Rusland terug aan de onderhandelingstafel te brengen.
In plaats van deze ramp te riskeren, bestaat de echte oplossing erin een einde te maken aan de neoconfantasien van de afgelopen 30 jaar en Oekrane en Rusland terug aan de onderhandelingstafel te brengen.

De NAVO moet er zich daarbij toe verbinden haar oostwaartse uitbreiding naar Oekrane en Georgi te beindigen in ruil voor een levensvatbare vrede die de soevereiniteit en de territoriale integriteit van Oekrane eerbiedigt en beschermt.

Jeffrey Sachs is Professor aan de Columbia University, directeur van het Centrum voor Duurzame Ontwikkeling aan de Columbia University en voorzitter van het VN-netwerk voor oplossingen voor duurzame ontwikkeling. Hij is adviseur geweest van drie VN-secretarissen-generaal en is momenteel SDG-pleitbezorger van VN-secretaris-generaal Antnio Guterres.

Deze tekst verscheen op Other News. Vertaling Ann Dejaeghere.


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...rvatieve-ramp/

----------


## Olive Yao

.
We kunnen zes oorlogen onderscheiden:

1. De oorlog van de oekranse extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazis of fascisten tegen alle andere etniciteiten in Oekrane.

2. De _proxy war_ van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat tegen Rusland.

3. De oorlog in oost Oekrane, sinds 2014 en in februari 2022 gescaleerd.

4. De propagandaoorlog van westerse politici en _mainstream_ media tegen Rusland.

5. Een economische oorlog van het Westen tegen Rusland, die zich uitbreid over de hele wereld.

6. Een geopolitieke wereldoorlog.

Het goede nieuws is, dat de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat al die oorlogen kan verliezen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> We kunnen zes oorlogen onderscheiden:
> 
> 1. De oorlog van de oekranse extremistische nationalisten en neo-nazis of fascisten tegen alle andere etniciteiten in Oekrane.
> 
> 2. De _proxy war_ van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat tegen Rusland.
> 
> 3. De oorlog in oost Oekrane, sinds 2014 en in februari 2022 gescaleerd.
> 
> ...


De aanval van Putler met leger, luchtmacht en vloot op Oekraine, waarbij zoveel steden in Oekraine verwoest zijn, wil jij weer niet zien als aanvalsoorlog.
Volgens mij ben Is Olive Yao een schuilnaam en ben jij in werkelijkheid de minister van Propaganda van Putler.
Enorme haat jegens het westen en agressie keiharde dictatuur van Putler goedpraten.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
@ Thermopylae:

Anti-amerikaans ben ik _niet_. Ook niet bijzonder tegen de amerikaanse cultuur (zo is jazz naar mijn smaak een prachtige creatieve uitbarsting). 

De_ machthebbers_ in de VS beschouw ik als verreweg het ergste politieke kwaad in de wereld.

Met 'het Westen' doel ik dan op het Westen-voor-zover-dat-met-die-machthebbers-heult. Zoals nederlandse politici - Jan Balkenende was een collaborateur met oorlogsmisdadigers.

De machthebbers van de VS zijn de hoofdschuldigen aan de oorlog in Oekrane. Je leest het ook weer in het artikel van Jeffrey Sachs hierboven. En het valt met argumenten in veel bronnen te onderbouwen.

----------


## mrz

Zucht... Ze hebben de AI nota bene al verbindende vertalingsmachine gemaakt.

En dan gaan ze met "drones" oorlog voeren ja doei.

Omdat Rusland als grote energieleverancier de realiteit ziet en het westen niet in de kou wil laten staan (...) buigt westen daar vertraagd achteraan gevolg oorlog Oekraine..

Het is echt te triest voor woorden. Hoe kan dat nu zo'n kutoorlog in deze tijd?

En dan is Amerika ook nog soort van de "good guy".

Het is echt niet te volgen gewoon.  :frons:

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> @ Thermopylae:
> 
> Anti-amerikaans ben ik _niet_. Ook niet bijzonder tegen de amerikaanse cultuur (zo is jazz naar mijn smaak een prachtige creatieve uitbarsting). 
> 
> De_ machthebbers_ in de VS beschouw ik als verreweg het ergste politieke kwaad in de wereld.
> 
> Met 'het Westen' doel ik dan op het Westen-voor-zover-dat-met-die-machthebbers-heult. Zoals nederlandse politici - Jan Balkenende was een collaborateur met oorlogsmisdadigers.
> 
> De machthebbers van de VS zijn de hoofdschuldigen aan de oorlog in Oekrane. Je leest het ook weer in het artikel van Jeffrey Sachs hierboven. En het valt met argumenten in veel bronnen te onderbouwen.




Je noemt een hele partijen die oorlog aan het voeren zijn in Oekraine, behalve - en dat steeds weer! - het land dat met leger, luchtmacht en marine Oekraine heeft aangevallen, binnen gevallen en nu al zolang burgerdoelen platschiet, steden in puin schiet.
Opvallend.

En nee ik moet niets hebben van de VS.Zowel de massa daar als vooral ook de opeenvolgende regeringen, die altijd weer de verkeerde keuzes maakt op het wereldtoneel.
Maar de opeenvolgende Russische dictaturen hebben exact hetzelfde gedaan en doen dat nog steeds.
Ook die willen macht (en rijkdom jatten van hun volk) en zoveel mogelijk in en Rusland en het buitenland.
Je kunt dat navragen in diverse soeverein geworden voormalige Sovjet republieken.

Zo ook de dictator van China niets anders doet dat invloed, macht verwerven in de gehele wereld.

----------


## mrz

Macht is jezelf en daarmee de wereld verbeteren/mooier maken. In God's image.

END.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Macht is jezelf en daarmee de wereld verbeteren/mooier maken. In God's image.
> 
> END.


De realiteit is dat hoe ver je ook teruggaat in de tijd, mensen elkaar altijd met afschuwelijke wreedheid de strot hebben afgesneden. Elkaar hebben onderworpen, onderdrukt, elkaars welvaart, kostbaarheden hebben ingepikt.
Onder welke leugen ook.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Je noemt een hele partijen die oorlog aan het voeren zijn in Oekraine, behalve - en dat steeds weer! - het land dat met leger, luchtmacht en marine Oekraine heeft aangevallen, binnen gevallen (...).
> Opvallend.


Ik wil best wat over Rusland schrijven hoor.

 :chinees:  Klimaat
Rusland behoort tot de grootste uitstoters van CO2. Dat is heel slecht.

 :chinees:  Burgerlijke vrijheden en democratie
Vrijheid van meningsuiting en journalistieke vrijheid zijn in Rusland sterk beperkt.
Democratie is sterk beperkt.
Een aantal journalisten en politieke tegenstanders van het bewind is vermoord.
Gevangenissen zijn een hel.
Homosexuelen worden onderdrukt en kunnen op straat in elkaar geslagen worden.

 :chinees:  Economie en ongelijkheid
Een klein groepje oligachen bezit miljarden, een groot deel van de bevolking is straatarm.

(Ter relativering: met dit alles is Rusland niet slechter dan de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat. Integendeel.)

Maar met de oorlog in Oekrane heeft dat niets te maken.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> (...) het land dat met leger, luchtmacht en marine (...) nu al zolang burgerdoelen platschiet, steden in puin schiet.





> Hoe absurd Putin's verhaal is () bewijst hij nu zelf door de hele oostelijke regio van Oekrane met de grond gelijk te bombarderen met vele, vele duizenden doden onder de bevolking daar als gevolg. (...) Putin zal dat wel worst wezen.





> De Russisch sprekende bevolking bevolking in Oekrane interesseert hem niet, die bombardeert hij er nu gewoon naar het hiernamaals.


Dat is niet waar. Jullie praten oekranse oorlogspropaganda en _mainstream_ media na. Het zijn leugens.

Het tegenovergestelde is waar.

 :schreeuw:  De russische strijdkrachten houden zich juist in, vermijden burgerdoelen en burgerslachtoffers n onnodige materile schade. Diverse waarnemers wijzen daarop. Dat Rusland oost Oekrane zou bombarderen is een idiote kreet. Vele duizenden doden onder de russisch sprekende bevolking is nog nonsensikaler. Rusland bombardeert de verdedigingslinies die Oekrane en de VS daar in de jaren 2014-2021 hebben aangelegd.

 :schreeuw:  De oekranse strijdkrachten houden zich schuil en vechten in civiele omgevingen, waartoe ze getraind zijn door VS militairen. Ze gebruiken burgers als menselijk schild.

Dat is beschreven in T. J. Coles  Gods of War: How the US weaponized Ukraine against Russia, hier gepost in Oekrane, geopolitiek en het moorddadige westen, posts #111 en verder.

Zelfs _mainstream_ media erkennen dat:

Washington Post  Russia has killed civilians in Ukraine. Kyivs defense tactics add to the danger.

 :schreeuw:  De oekranse strijdkrachten bombarderen burgerdoelen in oost Oekrane, al sinds 2014, nu o. a. de stad Donetsk.
Dat wordt beschreven door de journalisten van Donbass Insider, hier op maroc.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dat is niet waar. Jullie praten oekranse oorlogspropaganda en media na. Het zijn leugens.
> 
> Het tegenovergestelde is waar.


Is dit een poging om de lolbroek uit te hangen?  :Cool:

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> Ik wil best wat over Rusland schrijven hoor.
> 
>  Klimaat
> Rusland behoort tot de grootste uitstoters van CO2. Dat is heel slecht.
> 
>  Burgerlijke vrijheden en democratie
> ...


Door jou nu genoemde dingen hebben inderdaad niets te maken met de oorlog die Putler = 
Rusland heeft ontketend tegen en in Oekraine.
DAAR hebben wij het namelijk over.
Jij noemt alles en iedereen (het westen) als schuldig aan de oorlog in Oekraine, behalve Putler = Rusland die deze oorlog heeft ontketend.

Algemeen bekend dat Putler mordicus tegen het uiteenvallen van de SU is en was.
Droomt om de man te zijn die dat oude rijk in zijn luister te herstellen.
En in tal van voormalige sovjet republieken daartoe aan het stoken is.
Gebieden heeft bezet onder de leugen dat hij de etnische Russen wilde beschermen.
Exact waarom hij nu Oekraine is binnengetrokken.

Maar jij weigert dat te zien.

Kun jij uitleggen waarom volgens jou de situatie voor de massa in Rusland beter is dan die van de massa in de VS?
("integendeel")

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat is niet waar. Jullie praten oekranse oorlogspropaganda en _mainstream_ media na. Het zijn leugens.
> 
> ...




Jij bent degene die de propaganda machine van Putler napraat.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Is dit een poging om de lolbroek uit te hangen?


Dat is geen inhoudelijk argument. 




> Jij bent degene die de propaganda machine van Putler napraat.


Bronnen staan in mn post hierboven.

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> Dat is geen inhoudelijk argument. 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronnen staan in mn post hierboven.


Het gaat om feiten. Helaas blijkt nl steeds weer dat lang niet alle bronnen feiten geven.
Dat hun levensvisie/polieke gezindheid bepaalt wat zij als feiten willen zien.
Mensen die mordicus tegen het - zoals zij het noemen - neoliberale c.q. kapitalistische model zijn, zien nogal wij zaken anders dan de feiten weergeven. Willen die anders zien.
Zie bv de klimaatverandering door mensen veroorzaakt, Co2, de agenda van links.
Waar leugens welig tieren, men weigert op wetenschappelijk wijze alle factoren die als resultante geven wat wij als weer op aarde ervaren. Waar onderzoeksresultaten die niet laten zien wat zij zo graag willen in de doofpot verdwijnen.

Mensenrechten organisaties hebben al na onderzoek in Oekraine gruwelijke mensenrechten schendingen geconstateerd door Russische soldaten begaan. Burgers afgeknalt, veel vrouwen en meisjes verkracht om angst te zaaien.
E

----------


## Olive Yao

> Algemeen bekend dat Putler mordicus tegen het uiteenvallen van de SU is en was.
> Droomt om de man te zijn die dat oude rijk in zijn luister te herstellen.
> En in tal van voormalige sovjet republieken daartoe aan het stoken is.
> Gebieden heeft bezet onder de leugen dat hij de etnische Russen wilde beschermen.
> Exact waarom hij nu Oekraine is binnengetrokken.


Washington propaganda! 

Door talloze auteurs al lang weerlegd.

Zie o. a. het werk van Kristin Christman,

Paradigm for peace applied to Russia, Ukraine and the US

Kristin Christman past haar geopolitieke conflictmodel  voorkomen, beheersen, oplossen  toe op de strijd in en om Oekrane en van de VS tegen Rusland.

Voor lezers die niet engels lezen, hier de titels van de delen van hoofddeel 4 in het nederlands. De titels zeggen veel.


Hoofddeel 4 Mentale factoren bij VS beleidsmakers en mediamakers die geweld doen escaleren 

*4A* Een inleiding tot de gemoedstoestand van degenen die eeuwig het buitenlands beleid van de VS leiden

Valse vooringenomenheid #1 We kunnen andere mensen begrijpen en beoordelen zonder ze te ontmoeten, zonder een coperatieve dialoog aan te gaan en zonder hun kant van het verhaal te horen.

*4B* Een competitieve, dreigingsorintatie jegens internationale betrekkingen: psychologische patronen beschreven door Lakoff, Spranger en Allport

Valse vooringenomenheid #2 Het leven is competitie; het doel is om tegenstanders te verslaan en aan de top te blijven.

*4C*  Wie is er echt tegen autoritarisme? Zwart-witdenken zorgt ervoor dat VS experts leugens geloven

Valse vooringenomenheid #3 De VS vechten tegen autoritarisme.

*4D* Wie is er echt tegen corruptie? Zwart-witdenken zorgt ervoor dat VS experts leugens geloven

Valse vooringenomenheid #4 "De VS vechten tegen corruptie."

*4E* Psychologische patronen van VS beleidsmakers belemmeren het creren van echte democratie

Valse vooringenomenheid #5 De VS vertegenwoordigen democratie en de vrije wereld, terwijl het Rusland van Poetin de democratie probeert te vernietigen.

*4F* Het gebrek aan empathie en het gebrek aan waarheidsgetrouwheid van VS experts zorgen ervoor dat ze de motieven van Poetin voor militaire actie in Oekrane verdraaien

Valse vooringenomenheid #6 Poetin geeft niet om het leven of de soevereiniteit van de Oekraners.

*4G* Zwart-wit denken en behoeftes aan nobele doeleinden brengen de dominotheorie weer tot leven

Valse vooringenomenheid #7 Poetin gebruikt Oekrane als proeftuin voor zijn oorlog tegen de democratie.

*4H* Voor autoritaire VS beleidsmakers zijn degenen die de voorkeur geven aan internationaal recht boven de door de VS geleide unipolaire wereld gevaarlijk, ondemocratisch en agressief

Valse vooringenomenheid #8 De unipolaire wereld vertegenwoordigt democratie en de vrije wereld, terwijl Poetins afkeuring van de unipolaire wereld zijn afkeer van democratie en vrijheid onthult.

*4I* Amerikaanse "experts" beweren ten onrechte dat een "welvarend, democratisch Oekrane" wordt gesteund door de VS en wordt tegengewerkt door Poetin

Valse vooringenomenheid #9 Poetin voelt zich bedreigd door een welvarend, democratisch Oekrane.

*4K* Amerikaanse "experts" tonen vaardigheden in creatieve fictie, maar ze falen in geschiedenis, onderzoek, begrijpend lezen en waarheid

Valse vooringenomenheid # 11 Poetin is een misleide man die op zoek is naar een rijk en wiens interesse in geschiedenis zijn onwetendheid, achterlijke opvattingen en krankzinnig verlangen naar een mythologisch verleden onthult.

*4L* Zonder inhoud of bewijs veroordeelt oppervlakkige Amerikaanse journalistiek de vermeende doelen van Poetin

Valse vooringenomenheid #12 Poetin betreurt de val van de Sovjet-Unie omdat hij een griezel is die van macht, status, goelags en rijken houdt.


* * *

Deze informatie staat deels ook in andere bronnen, het hangt dus niet alleen van deze ene bron af.
Wie deze informatie mist kan niet goed oordelen.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Kun jij uitleggen waarom volgens jou de situatie voor de massa in Rusland beter is dan die van de massa in de VS?
> ("integendeel")


 :chinees:  Die vergelijking bedoelde ik niet, ik dacht aan mensen in de hele wereld, inclusief Rusland en de VS, en wat die twee landen jegens alle mensen aanrichten.

 :chinees:  Maar zelfs als we alleen naar mensen in Rusland en de VS kijken, in welk van beide landen worden er meer kinderen vermoord?



Washington Post 23 mei 2022, na twee recente schietpartijen in de VS

De machthebbers van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat laten zelfs de kinderen van hun eigen land doodschieten.

Ik weet niet of er in Rusland net zoveel kinderen worden doodgeschoten.

 :chinees:  Als we naar kinderen in de hele wereld kijken is het gemakkelijk.

In de jaren 1990 wurgde de VS Irak economisch; dit heeft tot 500.000 kinderen in Irak het leven gekost. Desgevraagd antwoordde de toenmalige minister van buitenlandse zaken M. Albright dat it was worth it.






En dan hebben die amerikaanskapitalistische ondermensen het godvergeten lef om juist Putin als midsdager af te schilderen.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dat is geen inhoudelijk argument. 
> 
> Bronnen staan in mn post hierboven.


Ach gut toch.

Als je dat bronnen wilt noemen - ga je gang.

----------


## Olive Yao

> Ach gut toch.
> 
> Als je dat bronnen wilt noemen - ga je gang.


Weer geen inhoudelijk argument.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Weer geen inhoudelijk argument.


Tegen onnozelheid is geen enkel argument opgewassen.

----------


## Thermopylae

> Die vergelijking bedoelde ik niet, ik dacht aan mensen in de hele wereld, inclusief Rusland en de VS, en wat die twee landen jegens alle mensen aanrichten.
> 
>  Maar zelfs als we alleen naar mensen in Rusland en de VS kijken, in welk van beide landen worden er meer kinderen vermoord?
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Post 23 mei 2022, na twee recente schietpartijen in de VS
> 
> De machthebbers van de amerikaanskapitalistische corporatiestaat laten zelfs de kinderen van hun eigen land doodschieten.
> ...


Opmerkelijk. Russen beter af dan Amerikanen.
Iedereen die het wel objectief bekijkt; totale onzin.

En wat voer jij op als bewijs voor jouw bewering, de vele neger jongeren die de dood vinden bij vuurge-
vechten
Natuurlijk voer jij als bron een linkse krant op.
Die de leugen steunen dat blanke politiemannen 24/24 op zoek zijn naar zwarte slachtoffers.
Die zij zonder enige reden aanhouden en doodschieten.
Daarbij, de slachtoffers, lelieblanke mensen, de parels van de [email protected]

a. zoveel neger jongeren zijn criminelen. Zitten bij bendes. Ieder jaar vinden vele malen meer negers de dood in vuurgevechten met concurrerende bendes dan omkomen in confrontaties met de politie!
Dr spreken neger organisaties in de VS nooit over! Dus ook links nieg! Veel interessanter om over racisme te schrijven.

Die zogenaamde achterstelling in de VS wordt vooral veroorzaakt door de cultuur onder de zwarte Afrikanen.
Van jongs af aan, kindjes maken bij meisjes. Niet de verantwoordelijkheid nemen, het meisje en vooral haar moeder voor de problemen laten opdraaien. En weer op weg naar het volgende meisje.
Meisje met baby, moet in sappelen om financieel overeind te blijven, weg school, werken.
Vaak komt er dan weer een tweede, derde kind, wordt zij ook weer in de steek gelaten.
Stiefvaders kijken alleen om naar hun eigen kind.
Meisje moet werken, moeder heeft het ook druk genoeg.
Kinderen spijbelen op school, hangen op straat rond en hoppa flink wat van hen ook weer bij jeugdbendes, meisjes die bezwangerd worden. DAT is de grote reden dat de zwarte mensen in de VS zovaak in de marge moeten leven!
Geen scholing. 
Maar natuurlijk veel eenvoudiger dan het eigen feilen te willen zien, en aan verandering werken, anderen de schult te geven in casu de blanken!

Die Floyd was het voorbeeld hoe het werkt. Jong al spelend in een universiteisploeg.
Maar verpestte en mooie toekomst door aan de drugs te gaan.
Daarna criminaliteit. veroordelingen, drugsgerelateerd.
Zelfs een gewapende roofoverval!

Die racistische politie was ook in zijn geval niet op zoek naar een zwart mens om die af te kunnen schieten.
Floyd betaalde in een winkel met vervalst geld. Zij belde de politie.
Die kwam, Floyd wilde net wegrijden.
Politie wilde hem meenemen naar het bureau om de aangifte op papier te zetten.
Maar hij weigerde.
101 smoesjes voerde hij op waarom hij niet meekon in de politiewagen, terwijl hij wel in zijn eigen auto aan het rijden was. Bodycams laten zien en horen, dat die agenten, ongelofelijk veel geduld met hem hadden, hem correct aanspraken. Maar hij bleef weigeren!
Die knieklem stond gewoon voorgeschreven in het politiehandboek. Werd veel vaker toegepast.
En hij had al zoveel smoesjes verteld waarom hij niet meewilde, dat die angenten hem niet meer geloofden.
Hij was ook toen ( bleek bij sectie) onder invloed van verschillende soorten drugs.

En wat zie je door de zwarte gemeenschap en natuurlijk de linkse media werd hij voorgesteld als een fantastische ven, ja als een heilige die bewust door de politie was vermoord!
En dat zie je steeds met die gedode mensen. Zij handelen zelf zodanig dan de politie ter plaatse moet komen, en hen staande houden. Zij weigeren zich staande te laten houden, worden agressief, vallen agenten aan, gebruiken wapens, hebben al een lang strafblad!

----------


## Thermopylae

Zwarte Afrikanen = Z. Amerikanen

----------


## Thermopylae

Irak? Wat heeft dat te maken met de situatie nu, inval Putler in Oekraine?

Putler heeft inmiddels al ca 20.000 jongens van 18 jaar de dood ingejaagd om zijn machtswellust te bevredigen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> En wat voer jij op als bewijs voor jouw bewering, de vele neger jongeren die de dood vinden bij vuurgevechten


Negerjongeren? Daar heb ik het niet specifiek over. Bij _school shootings_ worden alle kinderen doodgeschoten. Bij _neighboorhood shootings_, mensen van alle komaf.

----------


## Revisor

NAVO-bijeenkomst in Brussel. Foto: U.S. Air Force/Sgt. Jerry Morrison

Analyse - *kees van oosten* 

*Wat geven de VS, de NAVO en de EU om de democratie in Oekrane?

*Zoals alle steun die de VS verleent aan het vervangen van regimes die haar onwelgevallig zijn, gebeurt dat ook in het geval van Oekrane in naam van de democratie. Zo ging het, om een reeks na-oorlogse voorbeelden te noemen, ook in Griekenland (1947), Guatemala (1954), Cuba (1961), Afghanistan (2001), Irak (2003) ... De lijst Amerikaanse interventies is te lang om ze hier allemaal te noemen. De herinnering aan deze interventies zou reden genoeg moeten zijn om de bewering van de VS en hun trawanten dat zij Oekrane steunen om de ontluikende democratie een kans te geven met een flinke korrel zout te nemen. 

donderdag 28 juli 2022 16:42 

Tijdens en in de aanloop van de Maidanrevolutie 2014 spoedden politici als

.

Directe aanleiding tot de protesten in 2013 die tot de Maidanrevolutie leidden, was de weigering van president Janoekovitsj om de associatieovereenkomst met de EU te tekenen en akkoord te gaan met de voorwaarden verbonden aan de IMF-lening van 20 miljard dollar, nodig om de overeenkomst met de EU aan te kunnen gaan.

De protesten in aanloop naar de Maidanrevolutie worden door de VS, EU-regeringsleiders en westerse media algemeen beschouwd als protest van en door het volk. De vraag is of dat juist is.

Die protesten worden door de VS, EU-regeringsleiders en in navolging daarvan door westerse media algemeen beschouwd als protest van en door het volk. De vraag is of dat juist is. In zijn artikel over de Oranjerevolutie (2004) maakte David Lane (destijds hoogleraar in Cambridge) een onderscheid tussen people’s revolution en revolutionary coup, en stelde op basis van public polls [1] en gesprekken in focus groups [2] met activisten dat er sprake was van het laatste. De vraag is of dat niet ook het geval was bij de Maidanrevolutie 2013/2014.

De revolutionary coup gaat, anders dan de people’s revolution, uit van wat David Lane een elite noemt. De participatie van een massa zou van een audience type zijn. In andere woorden: een elite opstandigen slaagt erin veel mensen op de been te brengen, maar dat wil niet zeggen dat de beweging van onderop komt en het wil ook niet zeggen dat wat die elite beweegt hetzelfde is als wat het volk beweegt, al zal die elite natuurlijk zijn best doen het wel zo voor te stellen.

Het zou in dit geval goed kunnen dat er een grote massa meeloopt uit onvrede over de sterk gestegen kosten van levensonderhoud en de groeiende werkloosheid, terwijl de elite opstandigen zich opwerpt als pleitbezorger van aansluiting bij de EU en, al of niet gemeend, van echte democratie. Het is in de politiek niet ongewoon dat elites die erop uit zijn de macht over te nemen ontevredenheid bij het volk gebruiken om de eigen machtspositie te versterken zonder echt de bedoeling te hebben iets aan de problemen te doen die voor de bevolking belangrijk zijn.

Wat erop wijst dat dat ook bij de Maidanrevolutie het geval was, is dat aansluiting bij de EU herstructureringsproblemen met zich meebrengt met ingrijpende gevolgen voor de werkgelegenheid. Door het wegvallen van handelsbelemmeringen zullen bedrijven in de Oekrane moeten gaan concurreren met Europese multinationals en vaak het onderspit delven.

Het is goed om daarbij te bedenken dat het BNP in 2005 in Oekraine nog maar 59 procent was van dat in 1987 (zie Lane). De introductie van de markt-economie “had very damaging effects on the well-being of the population”, aldus Lane. Overigens, na de hereniging van Duitsland en de invoering van de markteconomie in de DDR bleek er veel verborgen werkloosheid te heersen. Dit resulteerde in het verdwijnen van 50 procent van de banen in de Oost-Duitse industriesector en leidde daarmee tot een werkloosheidspercentage van 15,4% binnen twee jaar na de eenwording, aldus de Clingendael Spectator.

Onaannemelijk is dus dat “de bevolking” stond te juichen bij het vooruitzicht deel te gaan uitmaken van de EU en daar op aandrong. Dat aan leningen bij het IMF snoeiharde voorwaarden verbonden worden, zal de Oekraners, met Griekenland als recent voorbeeld (2010) ook niet zijn ontgaan: verhoging van energieprijzen voor particuliere huishoudens, snoeien in het sociale netwerk (afschaffen kinderbijslag), snoeien in gezondheidszorg en pensioenen, bevriezen van lonen, privatiseren van staatsbedrijven en staatseigendommen (uitgestrekte landbouwgronden, kolen- en uraniummijnen en industrien).

Aannemelijk is dat de protesten georganiseerd werden door spraakmakende minderheden die eerder hun eigen belangen voor ogen hadden dan het belang van het volk.

Het is dus moeilijk voor te stellen dat het volk dat tijdens de Maidanrevolutie massaal de straat op ging dat deed omdat het verlangend uitkeek naar de gevolgen van aansluiting bij de EU en van IMF-leningen, te meer niet omdat Rusland bereid was leningen te verstrekken zonder voorwaarden en daarbij tevens aanbood de prijs voor gas met een derde te verlagen. Wat voor aansluiting bij de EU geldt, geldt ook voor aansluiting bij de NAVO. Daar zat het volk destijds ook niet in meerderheid op te wachten. Uit opiniepeilingen in 2013 bleek dat 29% van de Oekraners de NAVO eerder zagen als bedreiging en maar 17% als een bescherming van hun land.

Gezien de zware offers die de bevolking zou moeten brengen voor aansluiting bij de EU en de lening bij het IMF, en de weerstand tegen aansluiting bij de NAVO, is het dus inderdaad de vraag of de indruk terecht is die door de VS, en in navolging daarvan door de NAVO, de EU en de Westerse media, wordt gewekt dat de Maidanrevolutie door het volk gedragen werd.

Aannemelijk is dat de protesten georganiseerd werden door spraakmakende minderheden die eerder hun eigen belangen voor ogen hadden dan het belang van het volk en dat om die reden moeilijk gesproken kan worden van een democratiseringsbeweging. Het lijkt er op, gegeven de mededeling van Nuland dat de VS in 2014 al 5 miljard gestoken had in hulp aan Oekrane, dat er sprake was van een met buitenlandse hulp doorgevoerde regimechange waarbij de nieuwe machthebbers zeker niet mr democratisch waren of zouden zijn dan de vorigen.

Chris de Ploeg [3] laat in zijn uitstekende boekje Oekrane in het kruisvuur zien dat de drijvende kracht achter de Maidanrevolutie gevormd werd door extreemrechtse, vaak gewapende groepen (politiek georganiseerd in partijen als Svoboda, de Rechtse Sector en Vaderland), en gesteund werd door met name de VS en de klasse oligarchen die na de onafhankelijkheid in 1991 ontstond door privatisering van staatsbedrijven.

Over die extreemrechtse groepen: het Europese parlement nam op 13 december 2012 een resolutie aan waarin bezorgdheid werd uitgesproken over de “racist, antisemitic en xenophobic” opvattingen die door Svoboda werden uitgedragen. Het steunen van een beweging die wordt aangevoerd door zulke extreemrechtse groepen valt moeilijk te rijmen met het steunen van democratie.

----------


## Revisor

*“Democratiseringsbeweging”*

Tegen de bewering dat de Maidanrevolutie het begin zou zijn van een democratiseringsbeweging kan ook worden ingebracht dat er inmiddels 11 oppositionele politieke partijen door Zelensky verboden zijn, waaronder die van de tweede partij van het land, omdat die pro-Russisch zou zijn en een bedreiging voor zijn populariteit en die van zijn partij Dienaar van het Volk.

Evenmin democratisch is dat andere talen dan het Oekraens onmogelijk worden gemaakt. Sinds 16 januari 2021 mag in het handelsverkeer alleen het Oekraens worden gebruikt. Bulgaars, Krim-Tataars, Hongaars, Pools, Roemeens en Russisch, die door minderheden als eerste taal worden gebruikt, zijn verboden. Ook in onderwijs en het culturele leven moet Oekraens de enige taal worden.

Aangenomen dat de Maidanrevolutie, zoals David Lane stelt en anders dan wat door Westerse politici en media wordt beweerd, niet kan worden aangemerkt als een people’s revolution, hoe kan dan worden verklaard dat de drijvende groeperingen daarachter erin geslaagd zijn de gekozen president Janoekovitsj het veld te doen ruimen en de macht over nemen? Tien jaar eerder vond de Oranjerevolutie plaats. Ian Traynor schreef daar in 2004 over in US campaign behind the turmoil in Kiev:

But while the gains of the orange-bedecked “chestnut revolution” are Ukraine’s, the campaign is an American creation, a sophisticated and brilliantly conceived exercise in western branding and mass marketing that, in four countries in four years, has been used to try to salvage rigged elections and topple unsavoury regimes.

Funded and organised by the US government, deploying US consultancies, pollsters, diplomats, the two big American parties and US non-government organisations, the campaign was first used in Europe in Belgrade in 2000 to beat Slobodan Milosevic at the ballot box.

Een belangrijke rol, zo schreef Traynor verder, werd gespeeld door Michael Kozak, ambassadeur in Minsk “a veteran of similar operations in central America, notably in Nicaragua”. De operatie zou eerder ook zijn uitgeprobeerd in Georgi en Belarus. “The operation – engineering democracy through the ballot box and civil disobedience – is now so slick that the methods have matured into a template for winning other people’s elections.

In veel gevallen waren Amerikaanse interventies juist gericht tegen democratisch gekozen presidenten en regeringen en brachten en hielden zij dictators aan de macht.

David Lane stelt in The Orange Revolution: People’s Revolution or Revolutionary Coup? (2008) dat “People’s power is in reality an elite-manipulated demonstration.” In 2012 waren er zo’n 150 NGO’s in Oekrane actief, gefinancierd door merendeels Amerikaanse instellingen als Operation Earnest Voice, National Endowment for Democracy (afgesplitst van de CIA in 1983 om openlijk regimechange te bewerkstelligen) en Agency for International Development [4].

Mede gelet op de talloze interventies door de VS in Latijns-Amerika, Azi, het Midden-Oosten en Europa, al of niet met steun van NAVO-lidstaten, die de na-oorlogse generaties zich toch goed moeten kunnen herinneren, is het opmerkelijk dat er in de Westerse media zo weinig twijfel valt te bespeuren aan de officile VS-, EU-, en NAVO-retoriek dat de Westerse steun mede wordt ingegeven om op te komen voor de democratie in Oekrane.

In veel gevallen waren Amerikaanse interventies juist gericht tegen democratisch gekozen presidenten en regeringen en brachten en hielden zij dictators aan de macht. Dus waarom geloven dat het de VS en de NAVO-bondgenoten dit keer wl gaat om het beschermen van de democratie, die overigens sinds de Maidanrevolutie ver te zoeken is in Oekrane.

Kees Van Oosten is socioloog en specialist bestuursrecht.
_
Notes:

[1] Lane verwijst naar polls gehouden in 2005 en 2006 door het Institute of Sociology and the National Academy of Science of Ukraine.
[2] Focus groups werden door Lane geinitieerd en georganiseerd door het Institute of Sociology of the Unkranian Academy of Sciences and Kharkov National University. Gesprekken vonden plaats in 2005 en 2006.
[3] Chris de Ploeg in Oekrane in het kruisvuur pp 28-45, uitgegeven door De Papieren Tijger in 2016. Warm aanbevolen door Volodimir Isjenko lector Sociologie-faculteit in Kiev
[4] Chris de Ploeg in Oekrane in het kruisvuur p.39 Uitgegeven door De Papieren Tijger in 2016


_https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...e-in-oekraine/

----------


## Oiseau

Politieke spelletjes


Duitsland, dat in Europa het meest afhankelijk is van Russisch gas, betichtte Rusland al van politieke spelletjes, maar lobbyde wel bij Canada om de gasturbine vrij te geven. Dat viel niet goed bij Oekrane en hoeft ook geen garantie te zijn dat de gastoevoer op peil blijft.

De Europese Commissie hield ernstig rekening met het stopzetten van de Russische gasleveringen. Als Rusland de gaskraan naar Duitsland - en daarmee naar andere Europese landen - dichtdraait, kost dat de EU gemiddeld tussen de 0,9 en 1,5 procent economische groei, schat de Europese Commissie. Het Internationaal Monetair Fonds (IMF) rekende deze week voor dat landen als Hongarije, Tsjechi, Slowakije en Itali veel zwaarder zouden worden getroffen dan gemiddeld. Als de EU-landen samenwerken en gasvoorraden delen, kunnen de gevolgen beperkt worden, aldus het IMF.

https://www.ad.nl/economie/rusland-d...adem~ae7eeff5/

Akkoord over veilige export graan uit Oekrane via Zwarte Zee: 
'Een baken van hoop’
Rusland en Oekrane ondertekenden vrijdagmiddag in Turkije een overeenkomst over de veilige export van graan via Oekraense havens. Deze deal moet mogelijk maken dat 20 miljoen ton Oekraens graan alsnog via de Zwarte Zee naar het buitenland kan worden vervoerd. VN-baas Antonio Guterres noemt de deal ‘een baken van hoop’.

Sanne Schelfaut 22 jul. 2022 Laatste update: 22-07-22, 18:47
Oekrane en Rusland worden samen de graanschuur van Europa genoemd. Oekrane voert veel graan uit naar de rest van de wereld. Bijna alle uitvoer gebeurde voor de oorlog via de havens aan de Zwarte Zee. Door de Russische bezetting van zowat het hele zuiden van het land, kan dat niet meer. Het gevolg is dat er in veel arme landen in met name Afrika en Azi een voedselcrisis is ontstaan. 

https://www.ad.nl/buitenland/akkoord....google.com%2F


------------
Volgens mij zijn er veel schoonheidsfouten aan deze crisis en straks gaat Rode kruis en vluchtelingswerk botox verschaffen aan gevluchte vrouwen die dat niet kunnen missen.. 

Er klopt een hoop niet aan deze bizare crisis, daar niet en hier ook niet bij het behandelen van een ras vluchteling royaal anders dan de rest..

Als Afspraken tussen Rusland en het Westen via Istanbul lopen dan weet je dat Sinterklas in oorlogsuniform bestaat.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Hoe absurd Putin's verhaal is over het bevrijden van de Oekraners van het zogenaamde verschrikkelijke nazistische bewind in Kiev, dat de eigen bevolking zo gruwelijk onderdrukt - bewijst hij nu zelf door de hele oostelijke regio van Oekrane met de grond gelijk te bombarderen met vele, vele duizenden doden onder de bevolking daar als gevolg.


Wat zijn je bronnen voor wat je hier schrijft?

----------


## Olive Yao

.
 :baard:  *Ruslands hoofddoelen zijn*

 samen met de strijdkrachten van Donbass

1. Oekranse nazis elimineren
Dat is op zich een goed doel.
De nazis begaan al 10 jaar lang misdaden en terreur tegen de bevolking en beheersen Oekranes politiek.

2. De militarisering van Oekrane door het VS regime tegen Rusland ongedaan maken.
Ook dat is op zich een goed doel.

 :baard:  *VS regime is de agressor*

Het VS regime eist de wereldhegemonie op.
Het VS regime eist te bepalen welke staten en regeringen mogen bestaan en welke niet.
Het VS regime mengt zich in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen, en veroorzaakt daarmee altijd dood en vernietiging.

Het VS regime bombardeert schaapsherders, rijstboeren en bergvolken.
Landen die zich wel kunnen verdedigen durft het VS regime niet te bombarderen. Die landen omsingelt het met legerbases.
Zo omsingelt het VS regime Rusland met op-Rusland-gerichte wapensystemen.

 :baard:  *De russische strijdkrachten vermijden burgerdoelen en burgerslachtoffers*

Enkele militaire waarnemers, zoals kolonel Jacques Baud, wijzen daarop.
Geen _schok-en-au!_ zoals het VS regime dat doet.
Zo blijven water- en electriciteitsvoorzieningen in stand.
In Kiev kan de oekranse regering doorregeren. 
Een VS _junkfood_keten is alweer van plan om naar Oekrane terug te keren.

 :baard:  *Oekranse oorlogspropaganda rust niet op feiten n is onlogisch*

De Oekranse oorlogspropaganda betekent dat het russische leger keer op keer in strijd met Ruslands belangen handelt.
Het is in strijd met Ruslands doelen en belangen om oorlogsmisdaden te begaan.

----------


## Oiseau

"Dat je geld kunt witwassen, wisten we al. Maar blijkbaar kan dat ook met Russische olie. Volgens een aantal hooggeplaatste Amerikaanse functionarissen is met name *India daarin een expert geworden. Het land zou sinds het begin van de oorlog niet alleen massaal ruwe olie met hoge kortingen uit Rusland hebben ingevoerd, ook de export van geraffineerde olie vanuit India is in diezelfde periode fors toegenomen. Dat suggereert dat India een deel van de Russische olie in eigen land heeft laten verwerken tot benzine, diesel en kerosine, om ze daarna stiekem en met hoge winstmarges door te verkopen aan westerse klanten in de EU en de VS."

https://www.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20220724_97787720


Je zou indirect concluderen dat de Russen niet echt de wereldeconomie kapot willen maken..
Ze laten transporten van granen door , nucleaire installatie in Oekrane worden niet aangevallen .. ondanks dat Oekraners met verwoestend wapens worden voorzien..

Je zou denken dat Poetin echt een gelofig iemand is en God vreest in een zekere hoogte want als hij echt een irrationeel schurk zou zijn zonder een legitieme doel in zijn visie dan zou hij in 1 poging alles of niets strategie moeten toepassen..

Poetin voert "voorzichtig" een strijd tegen de Amerika en de NATO. 


ARAMCO maakt duizelingwekkend winsten en de Amerikanen zijn blij ( ook niet toevallig). 

In Oekrane moet men ooit tot besef komen dat neutraal zijn was echt veel betere strategie.

----------


## mrz

Jesus...




Dit nummer is uit 2012....

En dan is er ook nog een oorlog in Oekraine nodig??

My god... we zijn gedevolueerd..  :frons:   :frons:   :frons:

----------


## mrz

Hmmm.. wat nou oorlogje spelen als stel kleuters....

LOVE is the answer... you fools!!!







Ps: lol!!! Ik werd net misschien uitgemaakt voor "hoer".. en ik hoorde "rot op"

Uhm... voelde me totaal niet aangesproken eerlijk gezegd... Maaruh... over hoeren gesproken...

Dat is de levensmiddelenindustrie die niet Vlees melk en kaas duurder durft te maken, omdat dan ECHT meteen minder boeren nodig zijn omdat ze gewoon prijs verhogen en dus meer krijgen zelfs met kleinere veestapel.. of sterker nog logischerwijs dus gewoon ook vanzelf! (en dan ook die 3/4 varkensvleesexport kun je wel schrappen!!! :P) Werkt dus ook gewoon helemaal in voordeel vleesboeren... producten worden meer waard... Minder grote veestapel nodig.. en ja overheid zal aardig wat boeren moeten uitkopen maar dan begin je toch een boomgaard of ga je "edel"gras... of spelt... of graan verbouwen????
Dat is denk de verantwoordelijkheid van voedingsmiddelenindustrie waar Remkes op doelt.


Dusseh.. die status quo hoeren voedingmiddelenindustrie... En de boeren ga ik geen hoeren noemen (rijmt wel.. :P) Moeten gewoon uitgekocht worden die boeren. Zodat ze zichzelf niet hoeven te hoereren voor te lage literprijs voor melk/vlees/zuivel... etc ... etc..

Nederland zijn kleine kleuters en hoeren lijkt het haast op... Status quo hoeren die ondanks dat het bijna nergens meer regent TOCH niks willen doen aan hun eetgedrag.. En vrolijk meedoen aan vernieting van Regenwouden Amazone (en andere oerwouden) om meer huizen te kunnen bouwen ook en voor sojaproductie.. Voor veevoer. (ennuh... grootste bedreiging oerwouden is door teveel boskap dat het meteen minder regent (vooral in die oerwouden) waardoor oerwouden alleen al daardoor ook naar de klote gaan net als lege rivieren door droogte bij ons.!!! (use you brains??)

Zucht. Schaf gewoon vlees af. 4x zoveel voedsel beschikbaar in de wereld (80% voedselproductie is voor veevoer, dat we dan weer pas als vlees consumeren) en honger de wereld uit en overbevolking is minder een issue omdat ze in Afrika of waar dan ook met armoede geen 6 tot 8 kinderen meer hoeven te produceren omdat er veel doodgaan (door de honger?) en omdat er geen toekomstperspectief is... Plus daarbij klimaatdroogte problemen niet alleen in Europa maar ook heftig in Afrika.  :frons:   :frons:   :frons: 

Dusseh... Vleeseters... Consider yourself Status Quo (needs to change) hoeren door wie er in Afrika hongersnood is plus overbevolking is eigen schuld westen want gun je als Europa Afrika meer voedsel en levensstandaard en minder klimaatproblematiek, Dan komen er ook minder vluchtelingen naar Europa...

Maar nee hoor.... De vleesetende hoeren hebben de overhand. (niks mis met mannenvlees etende hoeren btw, maar dat terzijde, en dan zijn die misschien nog stukken minder hoer dan de vleeseters ook als ze gewoon doodleuk vegetarisch of vegan zijn... lol!)

Don't be a status quo Whore plz.... Stop eating meat like you're the last generation on earth kop in het zand..

Voel me dus niet aangesproken lol. Maar vleeseters zijn dus echt wel hoeren.

Zeker als er geclaimed wordt dat zonder (vlees) boeren er geen eten in de winkels ligt... Ja doei. Als 3/4 varkensvlees voor export is wtf wat voor leugens vertel je dan als varkensboer??? Kom op zeg....!

En dan ook nog beste vlees naar buitenland exporteren voor nog hogere prijzen my god.

Nee. Landen in europa moeten gewoon weer iets meer zelfvoorzienend zijn!

Gewoon meer graan verbouwen in nederland (doet het hier goed, schijnbaar ook bij geringe droogte).. MAis?? Waarom?? Voor popcorn??? My god... Of is dat stiekum ook al dierenvoedsel?????  :frons: 

Polderweilanden omtoveren in mooie (fruit?) bossen en verscheidenheid aan gewassen verbouwen. Ipv dom nergens goed voor grasland!!!!!

Right??

En bijkomend gevolg... Minder vrachtwagens die voedsel over heel europa en weet ik het containerschepen hoeven te vervoeren (containerschepen zijn voor heeeeel veel co2 uitstoot verantwoordelijk... meer impact dan alle auto's in nederland geloof ik zoiets.. heb niet precieze cijfers maar bijv de zogenaamde avocado is ook al niet echt duurzaam. Komt uit verre landen, en is HEEEL veel water voor nodig om te kweken..  :cheefbek: ) (zelfde geldt voor vlees... teveel water nodig voor "produceren" vlees. Vergelijk wat je met bijv. douchen moet besparen vergeleken met water nodig voor 1 hamburger!!!! : )

https://scontent-ams4-1.xx.fbcdn.net...MQ&oe=6301B931

Maargoed... Landen dus meer zelfvoorzienend... Minder vervoer nodig in europa... landen worden zelfvoorzienend... en een ramp voor Afrika die blijkbaar afhankelijk is van graan uit Oekraine kan dan ook iets minder heftig uitpakken omdat er meer landen zijn die graan verbouwen!!!!!!

Dusseh.. Mensen die status quo willen en niet willen veranderen ten goede... DAT zijn in mijn ogen de uhm... hoeren....

Met alle respect voor vrouwelijke "hoeren" overigens... Die geven tenminste nog liefde.. Ook al is er "vlees" bij betrokken...

In slachthuizen is liefde ver te zoeken..

Einde betoog... :P  :grote grijns:   :grote grijns:

----------


## knuppeltje

> .....


Jacques Baud. Een inmiddels omstreden Zwitserse oud-kolonel die blijkbaar boude uitspraken niet schuwt.

In een interview met Frderic Taddei voor RT France verklaarde hij in 2020 dat het aantal doden van de oorlog in Darfur 2.500 zou zijn, terwijl dat volgens de VN er dat al 300.000 waren. 

Verder ontkende hij er tevens de verantwoordelijkheid van het Syrische leger bij de bloedbaden in Homs in 2011 en bij de chemische aanvallen in Ghouta, Khan Cheikhoun en Douma tussen 2013 en 2018 en schaarde hij zich volledig achter Bashar al-Sadat.

Ook stelde hij daar vrolijk dat al die lijken op foto's van de Syrische fotograaf, Caesar (pseudoniem), niet die van van Bashars politieke tegenstanders waren die door marteling waren gestorven, maar van Syrische solgaten. 

Daarnaast zei hij ook nog dat de vergiftiging van Sergei en Yulia Skripal werd veroorzaakt door een voedselvergiftiging en dat de vergiftiging van Navalny waarschijnlijk een daad van de maffia was.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Na een intermezzo over Jacques Baud in Flat Earth News posts #61 - #65 zijn we weer waar we waren.




> Bovendien heeft dat brave Russische leger een reputatie van hier tot Tokio en terug als het gaat om bombarderen van burgerdoelen. Dat is niets meer of minder dan staande praktijk van dat leger. Zoveel mogelijk platbombarderen van steden zodat die zich wel overgeven moeten. Hoeveel onnodige slachtoffers dat meebrengt, zal ze een rotzorg wezen. Zie naar wat ze deden in Tsjetsjeni en Syri, of wat zij destijds in Afghanistan hebben uitgevreten.





> *De russische strijdkrachten vermijden burgerdoelen en burgerslachtoffers*
> 
> Enkele militaire waarnemers, zoals kolonel Jacques Baud, wijzen daarop.
> Geen _schok-en-au!_ zoals het VS regime dat doet.
> Zo blijven water- en electriciteitsvoorzieningen in stand.
> In Kiev kan de oekranse regering doorregeren. 
> Een VS _junkfood_keten is alweer van plan om naar Oekrane terug te keren.


Een publicatie waaruit dit blijkt is _The Russian Invasion of Ukraine_, in de _Marine Corps Gazette_, uitgegeven door de _Marine Corps Association_. Dit staat in A marine's assessment of Russia's military "operation" in Ukraine.

Informatie van mariniers van de VS:

----------


## Bart.NL

> 


<sarcasme>
Marioepol is daarvan een uitstekend voorbeeld. De schade is echt minimaal, net zoals bij de Russische precisie bombardementen in Syri waar ook bijna geen burgerslachtoffers zijn gevallen.
</sarcasme>

Ik gebruik voor de zekerheid maar een sarcasme tag want er zijn mensen die dit geloven. Sommige mensen geloven tegenwoordig van alles, als het maar de main stream media tegenspreekt, want wat zij zeggen moet per definitie onjuist zijn.

----------


## Revisor

> <sarcasme>
> Marioepol is daarvan een uitstekend voorbeeld. De schade is echt minimaal, net zoals bij de Russische precisie bombardementen in Syri waar ook bijna geen burgerslachtoffers zijn gevallen.
> </sarcasme>
> 
> Ik gebruik voor de zekerheid maar een sarcasme tag want er zijn mensen die dit geloven. Sommige mensen geloven tegenwoordig van alles, als het maar de main stream media tegenspreekt, want wat zij zeggen moet per definitie onjuist zijn.

----------


## Bart.NL

> 


Die zag ik aankomen. Nogal voorspelbaar.

----------


## Revisor

> Die zag ik aankomen. Nogal voorspelbaar.


Het filmpje ondersteunt je sarcastische mededeling.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## Olive Yao

.



> <sarcasme>
> Marioepol is daarvan een uitstekend voorbeeld. De schade is echt minimaal, net zoals bij de Russische precisie bombardementen in Syri waar ook bijna geen burgerslachtoffers zijn gevallen.
> </sarcasme>
> 
> Ik gebruik voor de zekerheid maar een sarcasme tag want er zijn mensen die dit geloven. Sommige mensen geloven tegenwoordig van alles, als het maar de main stream media tegenspreekt, want wat zij zeggen moet per definitie onjuist zijn.


Het russische leger richt grote schade aan. Dat is evident. Russische artillerie is een hel op aarde. Geen twijfel aan. Dat is geen kwestie.

Het punt van diverse auteurs is dat het russische leger burgerdoelen en burgerslachtoffers en schade aan civiele infrastructuur tracht te vermijden.

En een punt van andere auteurs is dat oekranse strijdkrachten, vooral de extremisten daaronder, in civiele omgevingen schuilen, de strijd daarheen leiden en burgers als menselijk schild gebruiken.

En een punt van auteurs is dat het oekranse leger burgerdoelen in oost en zuid Oekrane beschiet.

De reacties op die auteurs zijn conform wat Anne Morelli schrijft over oorlogspropaganda. Wanneer ik mensen n artikel aanraad om mee te beginnen, is het dat van haar.

----------


## Revisor



----------


## knuppeltje

> Een publicatie waaruit dit blijkt is _The Russian Invasion of Ukraine_, in de _Marine Corps Gazette_, uitgegeven door de _Marine Corps Association_. Dit staat in A marine's assessment of Russia's military "operation" in Ukraine.
> 
> Informatie van mariniers van de VS:


Dit is echt een giller. Niet de beelden die we dagelijks zien van al die bombardementen en de gevolgen daarvan, of al wat we hebben gezien in Syri, wat we weten van Tsjetsjeni en Afghanistan, maar de idiote voorstelling van een stel Amerikaanse soldaten tonen ons de waarheid. Dat is echt een geruststelling.  :wohaa:

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> (...) beelden die we dagelijks zien van al die bombardementen en de gevolgen daarvan,


'We'? Wat zie je dan precies en wat denk je dan?

----------


## knuppeltje

> 'We'? Wat zie je dan precies 
> 
> en wat denk je dan?



Enorme verwoesting op alle gebied met wereldwijde gevolgen.

En dat allemaal in de eenentwintigste eeuw, omwille van de achterlijke ideen een psychopathic in Moskou, en dat er hier nog idioten bestaan die de onzin die die mafkees uitkraamt blijkbaar nog geloven ook.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Enorme verwoesting op alle gebied (...)


Enorme verwoesting, zeker. Schrijf ik net in post #624. Maar op alle gebied? De oekranse regering regeert en ontvangt buitenlandse politici in Kiev, treinen rijden, burgers hebben water en electriciteit.

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik denk dat het Russische leger helemaal niet probeert burgerdoden te vermijden, maar dat ze hun doelen beperken omdat ze in de eerste weken hebben ontdekt dat Oekrane niet in zijn geheel te veroveren is, althans op de korte termijn. Dus wat ze proberen te veroveren, bombarderen ze helemaal plat.

----------


## Mark

Rusland is heldhaftig, zij zullen de paar honderd neonazis in een ander land vernietigen
Ook al kost het duizenden burgerdoden en de vernietiging van dat land en hun eigen economie

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Rusland is heldhaftig, zij zullen de paar honderd neonazis in een ander land vernietigen
> Ook al kost het duizenden burgerdoden en de vernietiging van dat land en hun eigen economie


Exact. Helden zijn het, en voelen zich gesteund door Amnesty I.



.

----------


## knuppeltje

> .
> 
> 
> Enorme verwoesting, zeker. Schrijf ik net in post #624. Maar op alle gebied? De oekranse regering regeert en ontvangt buitenlandse politici in Kiev, treinen rijden, burgers hebben water en electriciteit.


Ziende blind en horende doof.

----------


## Mark

Toch mooi hoe links nederland een fascistische wereldmacht verdedigt dat een ander land aanvalt en inpikt onder het mom van neo-nazis aanvallen terwijl ze een joodse president hebben
Indien ze de neo-nazis aanpakken, waarom is het dan nodig territorium te annexeren? Zelfs Amerika is weer weggegaan uit Afghanistan.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Toch mooi hoe links nederland een fascistische wereldmacht verdedigt dat een ander land aanvalt en inpikt onder het mom van neo-nazis aanvallen terwijl ze een joodse president hebben
> 
> Indien ze de neo-nazis aanpakken, waarom is het dan nodig territorium te annexeren? Zelfs Amerika is weer weggegaan uit Afghanistan.


Is dat echt zo? Als hier te boek staande linkse rakker, heb ik zo mijn twijfels daarover.
De echte rechtse partijen behaalde er bij de laatste parlementsverkiezing zelfs maar een zetel, als ik het goed begrepen heb. Moet je ze hier eens tellen.

De Russen deden dat veel eerder na hun echec ook, met achterlating van een totaal instabiel land en vele doden.

----------


## Revisor

Ik vind die moordaanslag op de dochter van de Aleksandr Doegin verontrustend. Kan alleen maar escalerend werken.

----------


## mrz

Hmm.. Ik vindt het westen ook maar beetje sneu. Terwijl ze precies weten waarom het te warm is hypocriet gaan lopen doen over mensenlevens in Oekraine ruggen.

 :frons:   :frons:   :frons: 

Nergens voor nodig. Volwassen worden aub.

Netflix (Kiss the Ground):

https://www.netflix.com/title/81321999

Boeren (Ook in Oekraine) moeten "kwaad" zijn op USA CHINA en INDIA dat ze:




> Why do we talk about “4 for 1000” ?
> The International “4 per 1000” Initiative encourages stakeholders to engage in a transition towards a regenerative, productive, highly resilient agriculture, based on appropriate land and soil management, which creates jobs and income and thus leads to sustainable development.
> 
> It aims to show that agriculture can provide concrete solutions to the challenge posed by climate change while meeting the challenge of food security through the implementation of agricultural practices adapted to local conditions: agroecology, agroforestry, conservation agriculture, landscape management, etc.
> 
> The Initiative facilitates the development of concrete actions on the ground, benefiting to both farmers and herders, who are the first to be affected by land degradation, and more broadly to the entire world population.
> 
> The Executive Secretariat of the international “4 per 1000” Initiative is hosted by The Alliance Bioversity International-CIAT, an international organization based in Montpellier (France).


https://4p1000.org/?lang=en

Niet willen uitvoeren.

END.

Beetje oorlogstuig naar Oekraine gaan sturen... Zucht...  :frons: 

Laat ze machines sturen die niet de bodem "omgooien" of kunstmest nodig hebben....  :cheefbek: 

https://kissthegroundmovie.com/

----------


## Revisor

*In 1989 had de NAVO Rusland moeten omarmen, schrijft deze Amerikaanse historica*

Koude Oorlog Door een te gehaaste uitbreiding van de NAVO na de val van de Muur in 1989 moest het volgens historica Mary E. Sarotte ooit tot een conflict komen tussen Rusland en het Westen.

De Amerikaanse en de Russische ministers van Buitenlandse Zaken *Baker* (rechts) en *Sjevardnadze* tekenen tijdens een top op Malta in 1989 een verdrag dat een einde maakt aan de Koude Oorlog. Sovjetleider Gorbatsjov en de Amerikaanse president Bush sr. kijken toe. Foto Diana Walker/ Getty Images

*Ko Colijn* 25 augustus 2022

Nog voor de Russische invasie van Oekrane schreef de Amerikaanse historica Mary E. Sarotte een boek over die inval en het eraan voorafgaande conflict. Dat conflict gaat terug tot de val van de Berlijnse Muur in 1989 en de onderhandelingen over de Duitse eenwording, de toekomst van de NAVO en de internationale verhoudingen in Europa in de Koude Oorlog, die tijdenlang ijskoud en muurvast waren geweest.

Ze is niet over n nacht ijs gegaan: duizenden bronnen en verwijzingen, subtiele verbanden heeft ze onderzocht. Zelf noemt ze als bijzondere doorbraken in haar onderzoek: de toegang tot de geschreven herinneringen van de Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken James Baker, de presidentile bibliotheken van George Bush sr. en Bill Clinton, en het archief van de West-Duitse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Joschka Fischer.

Het sublimaat van al haar spitwerk is de beroemde (of beruchte) toezegging die de toenmalige Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken James Baker aan Sovjetleider Michail Gorbatsjov heeft gedaan in een gesprek op 9 februari 1990, namelijk dat de NAVO ‘not one inch’ zou opschuiven naar het oosten in ruil voor de Duitse hereniging. Minstens zo belangrijk is de reactie van president Bush sr. op deze toezegging: ‘to hell with that’, want de Verenigde Staten roken dat er meer zat in de overwinning op de gemplodeerde vijand.

Sarotte had hier in minder bewogen tijden al over gepubliceerd in bijvoorbeeld het prestigieuze tijdschrift _Foreign Affairs_, maar voelde kennelijk wel aan dat het conflict ooit tot uitbarsting zou komen en zette alles nog eens op een rijtje in een meesterlijk boek.

Elke herinnering aan de toezegging van Baker aan Gorbatsjov roept nu een ‘ja maar’ op en is riskant in het licht van Poetins bloedige invasie, maar historisch onderzoek kan niet vermeden worden om verontwaardiging alleen. Sterkere argumenten zijn nieuw feitenmateriaal en een nieuwe afweging.

Een aanvulling op eerdere publicaties van Sarotte zou het onvermoeibare graafwerk van de National Security Archives van de Washington University kunnen zijn, want het is niet duidelijk of Sarotte die geraadpleegd heeft. In 2017 onthulden NSA-documenten de gespreksweergave  van de besprekingen tussen Baker en Gorbatsjov, die en passant ook de in Nederland veelgehoorde bewering lijken te ontkrachten dat er niets van op papier staat. Ook ‘nieuw’ is uiteraard dat de Sovjet-Unie en het Warschaupact in 1990 nog bestonden, maar het volgende jaar, evenals het presidentschap van Gorbatsjov, niet meer. 
*
Gemiste kans*

Rode draad door het boek van Sarotte is dat we in de eerste jaren na 1989 een kans hebben gemist om een vreedzame veiligheidsarchitectuur van Vancouver tot en met Vladivostok op te bouwen. Het beroemde overleg tussen Baker en Gorbatsjov op 9 februari 1990, waarin Gorbatsjov instemde met Bakers suggestie om de Duitse eenwording in te ruilen voor een toezegging dat de NAVO ‘not one inch’ naar het oosten zou opschuiven, mag wel een historisch hoogtepunt van de ontluikende liefde tussen de VS en de Sovjet-Unie/Rusland genoemd worden. Misschien wel tot verbazing van Bush sr. en de Britse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Douglas Hurd, die bang waren dat de Duitse Bondsrepubliek desnoods de NAVO zou opofferen omdat Kohl en zijn minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Genscher de eenwording belangrijker vonden dan het voortbestaan van het westerse bondgenootschap. Het akkoord tussen Baker en Gorbatsjov bevatte echter beide, de optie opheffen-NAVO in ruil voor Duitse eenwording was van tafel, ook al levert Sarotte uitgebreid bewijs dat Oost- en Midden-Europese landen de NAVO wel degelijk als een onvermijdelijk vangnet zagen voor het ineenstortende Warschaupact.

Tal van factoren hebben in de jaren erna het ‘window of opportunity’ weer doen sluiten: niet in de laatste plaats de maximalistische opvattingen van Bush sr. en de geharnaste Republikeinen die de NAVO wilden bewaren en vergroten, en die de winst van de Koude Oorlog zo snel mogelijk wilden verzilveren met zelfs een artikel-5-garantie voor de Baltische staten.

De VS roken dat er meer zat in de overwinning op de gemplodeerde vijand
Ook de oorlog tegen Irak leidde de aandacht enigszins af van Duitsland en de toekomst van de NAVO. Sarotte beargumenteert daarbij dat Bill Clinton, die in 1992 de verkiezingen had gewonnen, allerminst zeker was van winst in de midtermverkiezingen van 1994, laat staan dat hij naderhand wist hoe de affaire met Monica Lewinsky voor hem zou uitpakken. Het waren struikelblokken die elke optie voor een Amerikaans-Russisch partnerschap vertroebelden.

Ook de Russen hadden schuld. De coperatieve Jeltsin gebruikte bruut geweld in eigen land tegen de Tsjetsjenen en gaf ruimte aan zowel reactionairen als aan zijn latere duivelskind Poetin.

Wilde Clinton aanvankelijk door het Partnership for Peace Program tijd kopen (Jeltsin noemde dat programma zelfs ‘briljant’), de liefde tussen Bill en Boris bekoelde en de NAVO zou Europa blijven verdelen, in een scheidslijn die verder in het oosten lag dan tijdens de Koude Oorlog. Dus er zijn toch wel kansen gemist, concludeert Sarotte. Pikant is dat ook de toenmalige senator Joe Biden in 1997 de NAVO-uitbreiding te haastig vond gaan. Hij was bang dat de confrontatie weleens ten koste kon gaan van nucleaire wapenbeheersing, een omineuze vrees want daar is nu inderdaad niet veel meer van over.
*
Alternatieven*

Waren er alternatieven? Ja, het had allemaal iets doordachter en minder snel moeten gebeuren. De fameuze diplomaat George Kennan waarschuwde tegen de uitbreiding van de NAVO. Kennan had het na de Tweede Wereldoorlog handiger aangepakt door de verliezer Duitsland gezichtsverlies te besparen. In twee rondes (1999 en 2004) was de NAVO-uitbreiding rond en lag Sint-Petersburg niet langer op 1900 kilometer van de NAVO-grens, maar op 160 kilometer.

Sarotte concludeert dat de NAVO anders had kunnen heten (niet al te Noord-Atlantisch), dat de Russische claim dat de NAVO verraad heeft gepleegd diplomatieker van de hand had moeten worden gewezen, dat de big-bang uitbreidingsronde van 2004 met Bulgarije, Roemeni, Estland, Letland, Litouwen, Sloveni en Slowakije voorzichtiger had kunnen plaatsvinden, dat beter geluisterd had moeten worden naar discreet gesputter uit Finland en Zweden – die hun eigen Russische probleem al decennialang anders hadden weten op te lossen – en dat aan nieuwe leden ook andere garanties hadden kunnen worden gegeven dan de volledige artikel-5-bescherming.

Natuurlijk had de snelle methode ook voordelen, maar het had anders kunnen lopen. Dat is ‘what if’-geschiedenis, en nu het huis brandt moet er eerst geblust worden en kun je niet meer zonder de NAVO: ‘de gevolgen zouden verwoestend zijn’, schrijft Sarotte. Is ze zelf naef en ondoordacht? Nee, Sarotte heeft aangetoond dat historisch onderzoek loont en leert.


M. E. Sarotte: Not One Inch. _America, Russia, and the making of the post-cold war stalemate._ Yale University Press, 568 blz. € 25,99
*●●●●●*


https://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2022/08/25...orica-a4139853

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Door een te gehaaste uitbreiding van de NAVO na de val van de Muur in 1989 moest het volgens historica Mary E. Sarotte ooit tot een conflict komen tussen Rusland en het Westen.



Exact. Zonder die explosieve groei van de NAVO had die hele inval in Oekraine door de Russen niet plaatsgevonden. 

Dat gezegd hebbende rechtvaardigt dit gegeven evenwel geen geweldadige inval in een autonome staat, laat staan een systematisch aanvallen van burgerdoelen.

Nu laat de NAVO een heel land en volk aan haar lot over. Een schande!


.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Om nader op de recensie in te gaan:




> Door een te gehaaste uitbreiding van de NAVO (). Pikant is dat ook de toenmalige senator Joe Biden in 1997 de NAVO-uitbreiding te haastig vond gaan. () Waren er alternatieven? Ja, het had allemaal iets doordachter en minder snel moeten gebeuren. () Sarotte concludeert (...) dat de big-bang uitbreidingsronde van 2004 (...) voorzichtiger had kunnen plaatsvinden ()


Wie zegt hier wat? Wat zegt Sarotte en wat is een invulling van Ko Colijn?

Heb wat besprekingen van het boek op internet bekeken. Daaruit wordt niet duidelijk wat Sarottes standpunt hierover precies is.

Waarom is dit van belang?
Er wordt hier gesteld dat de NAVO-uitbreiding te gehaast was.
En dat het alternatief was dat het iets doordachter en minder snel ging.

Maar er waren ook andere alternatieven: _geen_ uitbreiding van de NAVO, of zelfs opheffing van de NAVO.
Die alternatieven noemt Ko Colijn helaas niet.




> Door een te gehaaste uitbreiding van de NAVO (...) moest het volgens historica Mary E. Sarotte ooit tot een conflict komen tussen Rusland en het Westen. () maar voelde kennelijk wel aan dat het conflict ooit tot uitbarsting zou komen ()


Waarom? Waarom leidt uitbreiding van de NAVO tot een conflict? Misschien snappen we dat wel, maar Ko Colijn spreekt het niet uit. Jammer, want dat is nu juist interessant.




> Hij was bang dat de confrontatie weleens ten koste kon gaan van nucleaire wapenbeheersing, een omineuze vrees want daar is nu inderdaad niet veel meer van over.


Nu? Het VS-regime zegt al sinds 2002 verdragen op:

2002 Anti Ballistic Missile Treaty (Bush sr.)
2018 Open Skies Treaty (Trump)
2019 Intermediate-range Nuclear Forces Treaty (Trump)

*Slotsom*

Oppervlakkige recensie van Ko Colijn, naar mijn mening

Hij treedt in media op als defensie-expert, maar dat vind ik ook niet veel soeps.

----------


## Bart.NL

> Exact. Zonder die explosieve groei van de NAVO had die hele inval in Oekraine door de Russen niet plaatsgevonden.


Dat is hoogst twijfelachtig. Zonder de uitbreiding van de NAVO hadden de Russen evengoed alweer 500 km van de Nederlandse grens kunnen staan.

Helaas kunnen we geen als-dan scenario's draaien om te kijken hoe de geschiedenis zou zijn verlopen als andere keuzes waren gemaakt.

Er zijn zoveel dingen die we niet kunnen voorzien. Het aantal factoren dat de uitkomst benvloedt is oneindig (tenzij het een script is en dan weet alleen God wat er gaat gebeuren).

----------


## Revisor

Afbeelding van Ben Kerckx via Pixabay

Le courrier des stratgies - DeWereldMorgen vertaaldesk

*Drie Amerikaanse bedrijven controleren meer dan een derde van de Oekraense landbouwgrond

*In 2021 is in Oekrane een wet op de verkoop van landbouwgrond in werking getreden. Volgens de Australian National Review hebben Amerikaanse bedrijven van deze wetgeving gebruik gemaakt om massaal in het land te investeren.

dinsdag 30 augustus 2022 14:21 

In Oekrane wordt nu 40% van de landbouwgrond gecontroleerd door Amerikaans kapitaal. Dit werpt een nieuw licht op het recente akkoord tussen de Oekraense en Russische strijdende partijen over de export van in Oekrane geoogste tarwe. Kiev onderhandelde onder druk van Amerikaanse financile belangen. De kwestie van de verdeling van eigendom is van fundamenteel belang omdat deze het mogelijk maakt om het falen van de democratie in het onafhankelijke Oekrane aan te tonen.

Profiteren Oekraense boeren van het feit dat Oekrane de meest vruchtbare landbouwgrond van Europa bezit? Met de inwerkingtreding op 1 juli 2021 van de wet “tot wijziging van bepaalde wetten betreffende de voorwaarden voor de reorganisatie van landbouwgronden” (wet 552-IX), wilden president Zelensky en het IMF “de sector aantrekkelijker maken voor internationale investeerders ”. Het zal geen verbazing wekken dat veel Oekraners deze wet aanvochten, die de corruptie in het land en de wurggreep van enkele grootgrondbezitters in de landbouwsector alleen maar zou versterken. Volgens de site Australian National Review zou Oekrane sinds de inwerkingtreding van deze wet inderdaad een derde van zijn landbouwgrond verkocht hebben aan drie grote Amerikaanse transnationale bedrijven. Volgens het Australische agentschap zouden deze Amerikaanse bedrijven nu in minder dan een jaar tijd 1,7 miljoen verworven hebben van het totaal van de 42 miljoen hectare landbouwgrond.
*Amerikanen hebben 40% van de Oekraense landbouwgrond in handen*

De drie multinationals Cargill, Monsanto (oorspronkelijk een Duits-Australisch bedrijf, maar tegenwoordig grotendeels Amerikaans) en Dupont zijn in de Verenigde Staten zeer befaamd en hebben nu ongeveer 40% van de Oekraense landbouwgrond in handen.

Deze recente realiteit verbindt de oorlog in Oekrane met de initiatieven van bepaalde westerse strategische financile besluitvormers, aangezien bedrijven als Vanguard, Blackrock en Blackstone tot de grootste aandeelhouders van deze bedrijven behoren.

Wanneer men het vandaag heeft over Oekraense tarwe, vragen we ons af of het gebruik van deze term nog wel gepast is. Als we rekening houden met de informatie van het Australische magazine, is de door Oekrane gexporteerde tarwe afkomstig van landbouwgrond van Amerikaanse bedrijven. (Men zou hier de recente Chinese investeringen moeten bijtellen, die ongeveer 5% van de totale bewerkbare oppervlakte van het land vertegenwoordigen).

De inspecteurs die sinds 3 augustus de transit van Oekraense tarwezendingen controleren kennen de identiteit van de eigenaren van het betreffende graan, aangezien zij over de officile documenten beschikken met betrekking tot deze zendingen.

De Amerikaanse minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Anthony Blinken noemde de reis van de Razoni, het eerste Oekraense graantransportschip dat Odessa verliet sinds de invasie van Oekrane, “een belangrijke mijlpaal”. Maar we zijn geneigd het akkoord aangaande de export van tarwe via de corridor in de Zwarte Zee in een ander licht te zien, als we bedenken dat het voor de Verenigde Staten via hun Oekraense stromannen, zaak was de belangen van de Amerikaanse bedrijven te verdedigen.

*Een hervorming die de corruptie en de discriminatie van Oekraense boeren versterkt*

Sinds het einde van de USSR en de daaropvolgende decollectivisatie van land, is het bezit van landbouwgrond een controversieel onderwerp in Oekrane. Moet de wet afgeschaft worden die de verkoop van deze gronden toestaat en die aan buitenlandse investeerders het recht verleent om deze te kopen ? In Oekrane is het niet alleen een onderwerp van “toogpraat”, het is een kwestie van cruciaal belang.

Landbouwgrond in Oekrane was in de tijd van de Sovjet-Unie staatseigendom. Boeren werkten in collectieve en openbare boerderijen. Na de oprichting van een onafhankelijk Oekrane besloot de regering de meeste landbouwgrond te privatiseren. Aan de bewoners werden vouchers uitgedeeld, waardoor ze eigenaar konden worden van een afgebakend landbouwperceel. Maar door de economische recessie verkochten vele bewoners hun coupons door. Zo ontstond een groep grootgrondbezitters, leden van een nieuwe oligarchie. Dit alles werd aangemoedigd door het Internationaal Monetair Fonds, de zelfverklaarde autoriteit op het vlak van adequate privatiseringsprocedures.

In 2001 werd een moratorium afgekondigd om de balans op te maken van deze transacties, om de privatisering van openbare gronden op te schorten en transacties met privgronden te blokkeren totdat er een inventaris was opgemaakt. Dit moratorium zou gevolgen hebben voor 41 miljoen hectare landbouwgrond, ofwel ongeveer 96% van de Oekraense landbouwgrond. Ongeveer 10 miljoen hectare was toen nog eigendom van de Staat of de gemeenten; 28 miljoen hectare behoorde toe aan 7 miljoen particuliere ‘kleine en middelgrote landeigenaren”. Alhoewel dit moratorium tot 2019 regelmatig werd verlengd heeft het zijn stabiliserende rol echter nooit gespeeld. Tot 2019 werd het wel degelijk regelmatig verlengd. De economische moeilijkheden van de bevolking brachten echter veel kleine landeigenaren ertoe hun land te verhuren aan exploitanten die in feite lid waren van de reeds opkomende landoligarchie. De accumulatie van grondbezit ging heimelijk door.

Dit is een interessante kwestie vermits het zeker een feit is dat een democratie gebaseerd is op een grote middenklasse van eigenaren. Oekrane is in de loop der jaren echter steeds verder van deze doelstelling afgeweken. Net als op alle andere terreinen, heeft president Zelensky de hoop die de kiezers in hem hadden gesteld de grond ingeboord.

Presidentskandidaat Volodimir Zelensky had een referendum voorgesteld om de gebreken van het moratorium van 2005 te kunnen verhelpen, maar dat gebeurde niet nadat hij was verkozen.

Volgens opiniepeilingen verklaarde 64% van de Oekraeners zich tegen de verkoop van grond aan buitenlanders.
Als klap op de vuurpijl liet Zelensky bovendien een wet opstellen om Oekraens land uitgebreid toegankelijk te maken voor buitenlandse investeringen. Volgens opiniepeilingen verklaarde echter 64% van de Oekraense deelnemers zich tegen de verkoop van grond aan buitenlanders. Daarnaast riep twee derde van de ondervraagden op tot het organiseren van het door de president beloofde referendum.

Het Oekraens eenkamerparlement, de Verchovna Rada, heeft in maart 2020, onder druk van de president en die van het Internationaal Monetair Fonds (de belangrijkste schuldeiser van het land), uiteindelijk een tekst aangenomen. De nieuwe wet 552-IX maakte een einde aan het moratorium en liet aan particulieren toe om vanaf 1 juli 2021 tot 100 hectare grond te kopen. Tezelfdertijd is deze wet kennelijk restrictief met betrekking tot het verwerven van grond door buitenlanders (natuurlijke of rechtspersonen) : ze staat de aanschaf van grond echter toe aan in Oekrane geregistreerde bedrijven en heeft nagelaten het mechanisme te regelen voor het huren van land bestemd voor exploitatie. Zo konden de bedrijven en fondsen waar we het over hebben de wet omzeilen Oekrane, het op een na grootste land van Europa, de totale oppervlakte van het land loopt op tot 600.000 km, waarvan 170.000 km indirect is verworven (via Oekraense stromannen of langlopende huurcontracten) door buitenlandse bedrijven, waarvan de overgrote meerderheid westers zijn, met name Amerikaans.



Zelensky en de internationale instellingen hebben deze landbouwhervorming altijd gepresenteerd als een noodzakelijke voorwaarde voor het aantrekken van buitenlandse investeringen, waardoor het mogelijk wordt om het volledige potentieel van de Oekraense landbouwgrond ‘vrij te maken’.

Deze wet was ook de voorwaarde voor het verkrijgen van een lening van 5 miljard dollar van het Internationaal Monetair Fonds (IMF). Maar veel Oekraners betwisten deze wet die volgens hen de corruptie (een echte plaag in Oekrane) en de landroof door grote buitenlandse multinationals alleen maar zal versterken.

Het Oekraense netwerk voor plattelandsontwikkeling hekelt het feit dat “het grootste gedeelte van de geprivatiseerde grond gehuurd wordt door grote commercile landbouwbedrijven… de grond zal zelfs niet langer beschikbaar zijn voor verkoop ten behoeve van onafhankelijke boeren”.

Op die manier zijn Amerikaanse investeerders stiekem eigenaars geworden van landbouwgrond in Oekrane. Ter herinnering, vr de goedkeuring van deze wet, verkondigden pro-Zelenski-demonstranten dat “het land toebehoorde aan de Oekraners” terwijl ze “de Chinezen en de Arabieren” stigmatiseerden die zich volgens hen, voorbereidden “om ons land met wagonladingen tegelijk weg te kapen”. Tweenhalf jaar later blijkt dat het net het Amerikaanse kapitaal is dat een derde van het Oekraense land in handen heeft – het Chinese kapitaal daarentegen slechts 5%.

Deze tekst verscheen op Le Courrier des Stratgies.

Afbeelding van Ben Kerckx via Pixabay


https://www.dewereldmorgen.be/artike...landbouwgrond/

----------


## Olive Yao

.


Jacques Baud heeft een nieuw boek geschreven. 

Interview:

Jacques Baud: Operation Z

The Postil Magazine 1 september 2022 / Internationalist 360 1 september 2022


Internationalist 360 heeft onderaan de webpagina een vertaalfunctie.

----------


## duude

een paar links die ik interessant vind:

The Duran.
deze zijn in mijn ogen geloofwaardiger dan de NOS en de BBC.

https://www.youtube.com/c/TheDuran/videos

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> een paar links die ik interessant vind:
> 
> The Duran.
> deze zijn in mijn ogen geloofwaardiger dan de NOS en de BBC.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/TheDuran/videos


Yes, ik volg The Duran. Had zelfs overwogen om The Duran een eigen topic te geven op nvdd.

Volg jij The New Atlas ook?

Weet je wat? Ik neem The Duran op in The New Atlas topic.

The Duran


p. s. Met 'volgen' bedoel ik dat ik hun _podcasts_ beluister. Niet dat ik ze volg op twitter ofso; kep geen twitter.

----------


## duude

The New Atlas zag ik wel eens voorbijkomen maar door jouw topic ben ik meer gaan kijken. 

Ook niet minder interessant is de heer en de vrouwe van Redacted.

----------


## Revisor

*Poetin kritisch over graandeal: het Westen belazert ons
*
De Russische president Vladimir Poetin stelt de graandeal tussen de Verenigde Naties, Turkije, Oekrane en Rusland ter discussie. Volgens Poetin houden het Westen en Oekrane zich niet aan de deal en gaat er te weinig graan naar ontwikkelingslanden. "Het Westen heeft ons enorm belazerd", aldus Poetin. Volgens Oekrane worden de voorwaarden van de deal strikt nageleefd en is er geen reden om opnieuw te onderhandelen over de deal.

Rusland stelt dat het op gang brengen van graantransport naar ontwikkelingslanden een belangrijke voorwaarde was om akkoord te gaan. Voor het Westen was de deal van groot belang om de voedselprijzen te drukken. Naast graan wordt er ook veel mas en soja vanuit Oekrane gemporteerd. 

De graandeal is de enige diplomatieke doorbraak in zes maanden oorlog tussen Rusland en Oekrane. Volgens Poetin moet er iets veranderen om een 'niet eerder vertoonde humanitaire catastrofe' in ontwikkelingslanden te vermijden. "Ik heb Afrikaanse leiders beloofd om alles te doen om de export van Oekraense graan naar Afrika op gang te brengen", aldus Poetin woensdag tijdens een speech. 

De Russische leider zegt dat hij binnenkort met de Turkse leider Erdogan om tafel gaat om de deal te bespreken. Erdogan speelde een belangrijke rol bij de totstandkoming van de graandeal. 


https://www.telegraaf.nl/nieuws/1954...n-belazert-ons

----------


## Revisor

*Europe, more than Putin, must shoulder the blame for the energy crisis*

14 September 2022 

_The same arrogant, self-righteous posturing from the West that fuelled the Ukraine war is now plunging Europe into recession
_
Middle East Eye  14 September 2022

Outraged western leaders are threatening a price cap on imports of Russian natural gas after Moscow cut supplies to Europe this month, deepening an already dire energy and cost-of-living crisis. In response, Russian President Vladimir Putin has warned that Europe will freeze this winter unless there is a change of tack.

In this back-and-forth, the West keeps stepping up the rhetoric. Putin is accused of using a mix of blackmail and economic terror against Europe. His actions supposedly prove once more that he is a monster who cannot be negotiated with, and a threat to world peace.

Denying fuel to Europe as winter approaches, in a bid to weaken the resolve of European states to support Kyiv and alienate European publics from their leaders, is Putins opening gambit in a plot to expand his territorial ambitions from Ukraine to the rest of Europe.

Or so runs the all-too-familiar narrative shared by western politicians and media.

In fact, Europes arrogant, self-righteous posturing over Russian gas supplies, divorced from any discernible geopolitical reality, reflects precisely the same foolhardy mindset that helped provoke Moscows invasion of Ukraine in the first place.



It is also the reason why there has been no exit ramp  a path to negotiations  even as Russia has taken vast swaths of Ukraines eastern and southern flanks  territory that cannot be reclaimed without a further massive loss of life on both sides, as the limited Ukrainian assault around Kharkiv has highlighted.

The western media has to carry a major share of the blame for these serial failures of diplomacy. Journalists have amplified only too loudly and uncritically what US and European leaders want their publics to believe is going on. But maybe it is time that Europeans heard a little of how things might look to Russian eyes.
*
Economic war*

The media could start by dropping their indignation at insolent Moscow for refusing to supply Europe with gas. After all, Moscow has been only too clear about the reason for the shutdown of gas supplies: it is in retaliation for the West imposing economic sanctions  a form of collective punishment on the wider Russian population that risks violating the laws of war.

The West is well practised in waging economic war on weak states, usually in a futile attempt to topple leaders they dont like or as a softening-up exercise before it sends in troops or proxies.

Iran has faced decades of sanctions that have inflicted a devastating toll on its economy and population but done nothing to bring down the government.

Meanwhile, Washington is waging what amounts to its own form of economic terrorism on the Afghan people to punish the ruling Taliban for driving out US occupation forces last year in humiliating fashion. The United Nations reported last month that sanctions had contributed to the risk of more than a million Afghan children dying from starvation.

There is nothing virtuous about the current economic sanctions on Russia either, any more than there is about the blackballing of Russian sportspeople and cultural icons. The sanctions are not intended to push Putin to the negotiating table. As US President Biden made clear in March, the West is planning for a long war and he wants to see Putin removed from power.

Rather, the goal has been to weaken his authority and  in some fantasy scenario  encourage his subordinates to turn on him. The Wests game plan  if it can be dignified with that term  is to force Putin to over-extend Russian forces in Ukraine by flooding the battlefield with armaments, and then watch his government collapse under the weight of popular discontent at home.

But in practice, the reverse has been happening, just as it did through the 1990s when the West imposed sanctions on Iraqs Saddam Hussein. Putins position has been bolstered, as it will continue to be whether Russia is triumphing or losing on the battlefield.

The Wests economic sanctions against Russia have been doubly foolish. They have reinforced Putins message that the West seeks to destroy Russia, just as it previously did Iraq, Afghanistan, Libya, Syria and Yemen. A strongman is all that stands between an independent Russia and servitude, Putin can plausibly argue.

And at the same time, the sanctions have demonstrated to Russians how truly artful their leader is. Economic pressure from the West has largely backfired: sanctions have barely made an impression on the value of the rouble, while Europe looks to be heading into recession as Putin turns off the gas spigot.

It will doubtless not only be Russians quietly rejoicing at seeing the West get a dose of the medicine it so regularly force-feeds others.
*
Western conceit*

But there is a more troubling dimension to the Wests conceit. It was the same high-handed belief that the West would face no consequences for waging economic warfare on Russia, just as earlier assumed it would be pain-free for Nato to station missiles on Moscows doorstep. (Presumably, the effect on Ukrainians was not factored into the calculations.)

The decision to recruit ever-more east European states into the Nato fold over the past two decades not only broke promises made to Soviet and Russian leaders, but flew in the face of advice from the Wests most expert policy-makers.

Guided by the US, Nato countries closed the military noose around Russia year by year, all the while claiming that the noose was entirely defensive.

Nato flirted openly with Ukraine, suggesting that it too might be admitted to their anti-Russia alliance.
The US had a hand in the 2014 protests that overthrew Ukraines government, one elected to keep channels open with Moscow.

With a new government installed, the Ukrainian army incorporated ultra-nationalist, anti-Russia militias that engaged in a devastating civil war with Russian communities in the countrys east.

And all the while, Nato secretly cooperated with and trained that same Ukrainian army.

At no point in the eight long years of Ukraines civil war did Europe or the US care to imagine how all these events unfolding in Russias backyard might look to ordinary Russians. Might they not fear the West just as much as western publics have been encouraged by their media to fear Moscow? Putin did not need to invent their concern. The West achieved that all by itself.

The encirclement of Russia by Nato was not a one-off error. Western meddling in the coup and support for a nationalist Ukrainian army increasingly hostile to Russia were not one-offs either. Natos decision to flood Ukraine with weapons rather than concentrate on diplomacy is no aberration. Nor is the decision to impose economic sanctions on ordinary Russians.

These are all of a piece, a pattern of pathological behaviour by the West towards Russia  and any other resource-rich state that does not utterly submit to western control. If the West were an individual, the patient would be diagnosed as suffering from a severe personality disorder, one with a strong impulse for self-destruction.

----------


## Revisor

*Bogeyman needed*

Worse still, this impulse does not appear to be open to correction – not as things stand. The truth is that Nato and its US ringmaster have no interest in changing.

Their purpose is to have a credible bogeyman, one that justifies continuing the massive wealth redistribution from ordinary citizens to an elite of the already ultra-rich. A supposed threat to Europe’s safety justifies pouring money into the maw of an expanding war machine masquerading as the “defence industries” – the military, the arms manufacturers, and the ever-growing complex of the surveillance, intelligence and security industries. Both Nato and a US network of more than 800 military bases around the globe just keep growing.

A bogeyman also ensures western publics are unified in their fear and hatred of an external enemy, making them readier to defer to their leaders to protect them – and with it, the institutions of power those leaders uphold and the status quo they represent.

Anyone suggesting meaningful reform of that system can be rounded on as a threat to national security, a traitor or a fool, as Britain’s former Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn found out.

And a bogeyman distracts western publics from thinking about deeper threats, ones that our own leaders – rather than foreigners – are responsible for, such as the climate crisis they not only ignored but still fuel through the very military posturing and global confrontations they use to distract us. It is a perfect circle of self-harm.

Since the fall of the Berlin Wall, and the demise of the Soviet Union, the West has been casting around for a useful bogeyman to replace the Soviet Union, one that supposedly presents an existential threat to western civilisation.
Iraq’s weapons of mass distraction were only 45 minutes away – until we learned they did not, in fact, exist.
Afghanistan’s Taliban was harbouring al-Qaeda – until we learned that the Taliban had offered to hand Osama bin Laden over even before the 9/11 attacks.

There was the terrifying threat from the head-choppers of the Islamic State (IS) group – until we learned that they were the West’s arm’s-length allies in Syria and being supplied with weapons from Libya after it was “liberated” by the West from its dictator, Muammar Gadaffi.

And there is always Iran and its supposed nuclear weapons to worry about, even though Tehran signed an agreement in 2015 putting in place strict international oversight to prevent it from developing a bomb – until the US casually discarded the deal under pressure from Israel and chose not to replace it with anything else.
*
Braced for recession*

Each of these threats was so grave it required an enormous expenditure of energy and treasure, until it had served its purpose of terrifying western publics into acquiescence. Invariably, the West’s meddling spawned a backlash that created another temporary enemy.

Now, like a predictable Hollywood sequel, the Cold War is back with a vengeance. Russia’s President Putin has a starring role. And the military-industrial complex is licking its lips with delight.

Ordinary people and small businesses are being told by European leaders to brace for a recession as energy companies once again clock up “eye-watering” profits.

Just as with the financial crash nearly 15 years ago, when the public was required to tighten its belt through austerity policies, a crisis is providing ideal conditions for wealth to be redistributed upwards.

Like other officials, Nato’s Secretary-General Jens Stoltenberg has sounded the alarm about “civil unrest” this winter as prices across Europe soar, even while demanding public money be used to send yet more weapons to Ukraine.

The question is whether western publics will keep buying the narrative of an existential threat that can only be dealt with if they, rather than their leaders, dig deep into their pockets.


_If you appreciate my articles, please consider hitting a donate button (left for Paypal, right for GoCardless):
_
 


https://www.jonathan-cook.net/2022-0...energy-crisis/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Daar ben ik het mee eens, dat de energiecrisis vooral door de EU is veroorzaakt. Het antwoord van Poetin op de economische sancties tegen Rusland betekent onvermijdelijk het beperken van de gas toevoer. Ik vind het ook hypocriet van de EU om sowieso Russisch gas te importeren in het kader van alle economische sancties. De EU en de NAVO hebben dit conflict, deze oorlog aan zichzelf te wijten. Zonder explosieve groei van de NAVO en de EU, zou Poetin deze oorlog helemaal niet zijn begonnen. 

De sancties tegen Rusland waren fout en treffen vooral burgers aan beide kanten. De hele wereld is daardoor economisch getroffen. In plaats van sancties had de NAVO militair moeten ingrijpen, na de gedane beloften in 2004. 

Dat gezegd hebbende is Poetin een schurk, want ondanks het handelen van de NAVO en de EU is een geweldadig offensief tegen een souvereine staat en tegen burgers met geen enkel argument te rechtvaardigen. Poetin is een despoot, een schurk, een misdadiger, een dictator die moet worden opgeruimd. 



.

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> Daar ben ik het mee eens, dat de energiecrisis vooral door de EU is veroorzaakt. Het antwoord van Poetin op de economische sancties tegen Rusland betekent onvermijdelijk het beperken van de gas toevoer. Ik vind het ook hypocriet van de EU om sowieso Russisch gas te importeren in het kader van alle economische sancties. De EU en de NAVO hebben dit conflict, deze oorlog aan zichzelf te wijten. Zonder explosieve groei van de NAVO en de EU, zou Poetin deze oorlog helemaal niet zijn begonnen. 
> 
> De sancties tegen Rusland waren fout en treffen vooral burgers aan beide kanten. De hele wereld is daardoor economisch getroffen. In plaats van sancties had de NAVO militair moeten ingrijpen, na de gedane beloften in 2004. 
> 
> Dat gezegd hebbende is Poetin een schurk, want ondanks het handelen van de NAVO en de EU is een geweldadig offensief tegen een souvereine staat en tegen burgers met geen enkel argument te rechtvaardigen. Poetin is een despoot, een schurk, een misdadiger, een dictator die moet worden opgeruimd. 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Alles is begonnen met een megalomane dictator en zijn roversbende.
Zijn oude droom, het uiteenvallen van de SU zoveel als mogelijk te herstellen.
Als nieuwe Tsaar de geschiedenisboeken in te gaan.
Overal is hij al aan stoken in voormalige SU republieken, bewapenen van etnische Russen tegen de regeringen.

Maar de kers op zijn taart is Oekrane en Wit-Rusland "heim ins reich" te krijgen.
De manier is duidelijk, grote troepenmacht ging naar Kiev, de hoofdstad bezetten, de regering - bestempeld als nazi's - afzetten dan Rusland getrouwe Oekraners als regering installeren en dan binnen korte tijd, referendum onder het volk, waarvan de uitkomst van te voren vaststaat, aansluiting bij Rusland!
Dat mislukte.
Maar nog steeds groot deel van Oekrane bezet.
Poetin en zijn trawanten liegen alles aan elkaar vast.
En via de media, geheel in handen van hem, wordt het volk gehersenspoeld.
Zo ook dat de reden van die inval zou zijn dat de Navo een gevaar voor Rusland zou zijn geworden!
En dat gevaar zou gelimiteerd kunnen worden door Oekrane te bezetten?!
Zoals hij gisteren ook lalde, het westen voorkomt dat Oekrane en Rusland vrede sluiten1
Hoe verzin je het?!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Alles is begonnen met een megalomane dictator en zijn roversbende.
> Zijn oude droom, het uiteenvallen van de SU zoveel als mogelijk te herstellen.
> Als nieuwe Tsaar de geschiedenisboeken in te gaan.
> Overal is hij al aan stoken in voormalige SU republieken, bewapenen van etnische Russen tegen de regeringen.
> 
> Maar de kers op zijn taart is Oekrane en Wit-Rusland "heim ins reich" te krijgen.
> De manier is duidelijk, grote troepenmacht ging naar Kiev, de hoofdstad bezetten, de regering - bestempeld als nazi's - afzetten dan Rusland getrouwe Oekraners als regering installeren en dan binnen korte tijd, referendum onder het volk, waarvan de uitkomst van te voren vaststaat, aansluiting bij Rusland!
> Dat mislukte.
> Maar nog steeds groot deel van Oekrane bezet.
> ...



Ik heb niets goeds gezegd over Poetin, in tegendeel (Dat beweer jij ook niet). Over hem valt immers weinig goeds te melden. Poetin is een schurk en inderdaad manipuleert hij zoals je schreef de media, met leugens en verdraaingen van feiten. We zijn het in grote lijnen denk ik wel eens over Poetin de manipulator en schurk. Dat alles echter maakt het Europese imperialistische handelen wat vooraf ging aan dit conflict helemaal niet verstandig en juist. Het is jammer dat je met het aanhalen van mijn quote - waarin ik behalve de kwalijke rol van Poetin ook de laffe rol van het westen bekritiseer - niet in gaat op die rol van het westen. De rol van het westen kun je niet wegpoetsen in de historie van deze oorlog. Je kunt deze oorlog niet analyseren zonder daarbij de rol van de NAVO en EU in beschouwing te nemen. Dat gaat gewoon niet ook al is Poetin nog zo fout. Is die Europese explosieve groei naar het oosten en het militair laten barsten van Oekraine, de hypocrisie van opgelegde sancties, dan helemaal niet relevant volgens jou?



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> .
> Daar ben ik het mee eens, dat de energiecrisis vooral door de EU is veroorzaakt. Het antwoord van Poetin op de economische sancties tegen Rusland betekent onvermijdelijk het beperken van de gas toevoer. Ik vind het ook hypocriet van de EU om sowieso Russisch gas te importeren in het kader van alle economische sancties. De EU en de NAVO hebben dit conflict, deze oorlog aan zichzelf te wijten. Zonder explosieve groei van de NAVO en de EU, zou Poetin deze oorlog helemaal niet zijn begonnen. 
> 
> De sancties tegen Rusland waren fout en treffen vooral burgers aan beide kanten. De hele wereld is daardoor economisch getroffen. In plaats van sancties had de NAVO militair moeten ingrijpen, na de gedane beloften in 2004. 
> 
> Dat gezegd hebbende is Poetin een schurk, want ondanks het handelen van de NAVO en de EU is een geweldadig offensief tegen een souvereine staat en tegen burgers met geen enkel argument te rechtvaardigen. Poetin is een despoot, een schurk, een misdadiger, een dictator die moet worden opgeruimd.


Qua analytische opzet vind ik dit een ijzersterke post. Want:
1. Je begint met te kijken naar het _complex van oorzaken en gevolgen_ - in dit geval van de energiecrisis.
2. Vervolgens kijk je naar de situatie in februari, specifiek de russische invasie.

Als ik je post zo goed weergeef, is dat ook hoe ik het benader. In die twee stappen dus.

Inhoudelijk:

Aan de energiecrisis gaat nog een stap vooraf: het VS regime hield _Nordstream 2_ tegen. Duitsland wilde Nordstream 2. Maar het VS regime heeft Duitsland onder druk gezet om Nordstream 2 niet in gebruik te nemen.

Dat is een deelonderwerp op zich.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Zoals hij gisteren ook lalde, het westen voorkomt dat Oekrane en Rusland vrede sluiten1
> Hoe verzin je het?!


Door naar de feiten te kijken. De oorlog had al voorbij kunnen zijn!

 :ninja:  In maart 2022 maakten Rusland en Oekrane een vredesplan van 15 punten op. 

 :ninja:  Maar Boris Johnson van Engeland en het VS regime hebben dat in april 2022 afgeschoten. Zij willen dat de oorlog doorgaat.

_bronnen_

Roman Romaniuk - Possibility of talks between Zelenskyy and Putin came to a halt after Johnsons visit - UP sources
Ukrainski Pravda 5 mei 2022

Ben Norton  West killed peace proposal to end Ukraine war, Russia supported negotiated settlement
Multipolarista 3 september 2022

Medea Benjamin, Nicolas J. S. Davies  Peace talks essential as war rages on in Ukraine
Antiwar.com 6 september 2022

Lee Camp - Revealed: How the US and UK stopped peace deal in Ukraine
MintPress News 14 september 2022

Aaron Mat - NATO prolongs the Ukraine proxy war and global havoc
blog 19 september 2022

"De Amerikaanse afwijzing van diplomatie rond Oekrane is opnieuw onderbouwd door voormalig Witte Huis Rusland-expert Fiona Hill. Onder verwijzing naar "meerdere voormalige hoge Amerikaanse functionarissen", meldt Hill dat in april van dit jaar "Russische en Oekraense onderhandelaars voorlopig overeenstemming leken te hebben bereikt over de contouren van een onderhandelde tussentijdse regeling." In dit kader zou Rusland zich terugtrekken in zijn positie van voor de invasie, terwijl Oekrane zou beloven niet toe te treden tot de NAVO en in plaats daarvan veiligheidsgaranties zou ontvangen van een aantal landen."

F. Hill, A. Stent - The world Putin wants
Foreign Affairs sept / okt 2022

De vraag rijst: waarom wilde en wil het VS regime dat de oorlog doorgaat? Welk belang of welke belangen heeft het VS regime daarbij?

----------


## Revisor

*Europa's energie-armageddon uit Berlijn en Brussel, niet uit Moskou*

Door F. William Engdahl
Wereldwijd onderzoek, 21 september 2022

Regio: Europa , Rusland en FSU
Thema: Wereldeconomie , olie en energie

 

Voor het eerst gepubliceerd op 1 september 2022
_
***_
_
Op 22 augustus stond de beursgenoteerde marktprijs voor aardgas in de Duitse gasrotonde THE (Trading Hub Europe) meer dan 1000% hoger dan een jaar geleden. De meeste burgers krijgen van het Scholz-regime te horen dat de reden de oorlog van Poetin en Rusland in Oekrane is. De waarheid is heel anders. EU-politici en grote financile belangen gebruiken Rusland om de energiecrisis van Made in Germany en Brussel te dekken. De gevolgen zijn niet toevallig.
_
Het is niet omdat politici zoals Scholz of de Duitse minister van Groene Economie Robert Habeck, noch de vicevoorzitter van de Europese Commissie voor Groene Energie, Frans Timmermans, dom of onwetend zijn. Corrupt en oneerlijk, misschien wel. Ze weten precies wat ze doen. Ze lezen een script. Het maakt allemaal deel uit van het EU-plan om een ​​van de meest energie-efficinte industrile concentraties ter wereld te dendustrialiseren. Dit is de Groene Agenda 2030 van de VN, ook wel bekend als Klaus Schwab's Great Reset.
*
EU-gasmarkt gedereguleerd*

Wat de Europese Commissie en de ministers van de regering in Duitsland en in de hele EU zorgvuldig verbergen, is de transformatie die ze hebben gecreerd in de manier waarop de aardgasprijs vandaag wordt bepaald. Bijna twee decennia lang begon de Europese Commissie, gesteund door de megabanken zoals JP MorganChase of grote speculatieve hedgefondsen, de basis te leggen voor wat vandaag een volledige deregulering van de aardgasmarkt is. Het werd gepromoot als de "liberalisering" van de aardgasmarkt van de Europese Unie. Wat het nu mogelijk maakt, is ongereguleerde realtime handel op de vrije markt om prijzen vast te stellen in plaats van langetermijncontracten .

Begin 2010 begon de EU met het doorvoeren van een radicale wijziging van de regels voor de prijsstelling van aardgas. Voor dat moment waren de meeste gasprijzen vastgelegd in vaste langetermijncontracten voor levering via pijpleidingen. De grootste leverancier, het Russische Gazprom, leverde gas aan de EU, vooral aan Duitsland, in langetermijncontracten die gekoppeld waren aan de olieprijs. Tot de laatste jaren werd er bijna geen gas gemporteerd door LNG-schepen. Met een wijziging in de Amerikaanse wetgeving om de export van LNG uit de enorme schaliegasproductie in 2016 toe te staan, begonnen Amerikaanse gasproducenten met een grote uitbreiding van de bouw van LNG-exportterminals. De bouw van de terminals duurt gemiddeld 3 tot 5 jaar. Tegelijkertijd begonnen Polen, Nederland en andere EU-landen LNG-importterminals te bouwen om het LNG uit het buitenland te ontvangen.

De Anglo-Amerikaanse oliereuzen, toen de Seven Sisters genoemd, kwamen uit de Tweede Wereldoorlog als de grootste olieleverancier ter wereld en creerden een wereldwijd olieprijsmonopolie. Zoals Henry Kissinger opmerkte tijdens de olieschokken van de jaren zeventig: "Controleer de olie en je controleert hele naties." Sinds de jaren tachtig creerden Wall Street-banken, geleid door Goldman Sachs, een nieuwe markt in 'papieren olie', oftewel de handel in futures en derivaten van toekomstige olievaten. Het creerde een enorm casino van speculatieve winsten dat werd gecontroleerd door een handvol gigantische banken in New York en de City of London.

Diezelfde machtige financile belangen werken al jaren aan het creren van een vergelijkbare geglobaliseerde "papiergas" -markt in futures die ze zouden kunnen beheersen. De Europese Commissie en hun Green Deal-agenda om de economie tegen 2050 koolstofarm te maken en olie, gas en kolen te elimineren, vormden de ideale valstrik die heeft geleid tot de explosieve piek in de gasprijzen in de EU sinds 2021. Om die "eengemaakte" markt te creren controle, werd de EU gelobbyd door de globalistische belangen om draconische en de facto illegale regelwijzigingen op te leggen aan Gazprom om de Russische eigenaar van verschillende gasdistributiepijpleidingnetwerken in de EU te dwingen deze open te stellen voor gas van concurrenten.

De grote banken en energiebelangen die het EU-beleid in Brussel beheersen, hadden een nieuw onafhankelijk prijssysteem gecreerd, parallel aan de langdurige, stabiele prijzen van Russisch pijpleidinggas, waarover ze geen controle hadden.

Tegen 2019 maakte de reeks bureaucratische energierichtlijnen van de Brusselse EU-commissie een volledig gedereguleerde handel op de gasmarkt mogelijk om de facto de prijzen voor aardgas in de EU te bepalen, ondanks het feit dat Rusland nog steeds verreweg de grootste bron van gasimport was. Er was een reeks virtuele handelshubs opgericht om gasfuturescontracten in verschillende EU-landen te verhandelen. In 2020 was de Nederlandse TTF (Title Transfer Facility) het dominante handelscentrum voor EU-gas, de zogenaamde EU-gasbenchmark. TTF is met name een virtueel platform voor transacties in futures-gascontracten tussen in transacties tussen banken en andere financile investeerders, 'Over-The-Counter'. Dat betekent dat het de facto ongereguleerd is, buiten elke gereguleerde beurs. Dit is van cruciaal belang om het spel dat tegenwoordig in de EU wordt gespeeld te begrijpen.

In 2021 was slechts 20% van alle aardgasinvoer naar de EU LNG-gas, waarvan de prijzen grotendeels werden bepaald door termijntransacties in de TTF-hub, de feitelijke EU-gasbenchmark, eigendom van de Nederlandse regering, dezelfde regering die haar boerderijen vernietigt voor een frauduleuze claim voor stikstofverontreiniging. Het grootste importaandeel van Europees gas kwam van het Russische Gazprom, dat in 2021 meer dan 40% van de EU-import leverde. Dat gas was via langlopende pijplijncontracten waarvan de prijs veel lager was dan de huidige TTF-speculatieprijs. In 2021 betaalden de EU-staten naar schatting ongeveer $ 30 miljard meer boete voor aardgas in 2021 dan wanneer ze zich aan de olie-indexeringsprijzen van Gazprom hadden gehouden. De banken vonden het geweldig . Amerikaanse industrie en consumenten niet.Alleen door de Russische gasmarkt in de EU te vernietigen, kunnen financile belangen en de voorstanders van de Green Deal hun LNG-marktcontrole creren.

----------


## Revisor

*Sluiting van EU-pijpleidinggas*

Met volledige steun van de EU voor de nieuwe groothandelsmarkt voor gas begonnen Brussel, Duitsland en de NAVO systematisch met het sluiten van stabiele, langdurige gaspijpleidingen naar de EU.

Nadat ze in augustus 2021 diplomatieke banden met Marokko verbrak over betwiste gebieden, kondigde Algerije aan dat de Maghreb-Europa (MGE) gaspijpleiding, die in 1996 werd gelanceerd, op 31 oktober 2021 zou worden stopgezet, wanneer de relevante overeenkomst afliep.

In september 2021 voltooide Gazprom zijn onderzeese Nord Stream 2-gaspijpleiding van meerdere miljarden dollars van Rusland over de Baltische Zee naar Noord-Duitsland. Het zou de capaciteit van Nord Stream 1 verdubbelen tot 110 miljard kubieke meter per jaar, waardoor Gazprom onafhankelijk is van interferentie met gasleveringen via zijn Sojoez-pijpleiding door Oekrane. De Europese Commissie, gesteund door de regering-Biden, blokkeerde de opening van de pijpleiding met bureaucratische sabotage, en uiteindelijk legde de Duitse bondskanselier Scholz op 22 februari sancties op aan de pijpleiding wegens de Russische erkenning van de Volksrepubliek Donetsk en de Volksrepubliek Loehansk. Met de groeiende gascrisis sindsdien heeft de Duitse regering geweigerd Nord Stream 2 te openen, ondanks het feit dat het klaar is.

Op 12 mei 2022 sloot het door de NAVO gecontroleerde Zelensky-regime in Kiev een grote Russische pijpleiding door Lugansk af, hoewel de leveringen van Gazprom aan de Sojoez-gaspijpleiding door Oekrane gedurende bijna drie maanden van conflict ononderbroken waren, ondanks de militaire operaties van Rusland in Oekrane. Russisch gas naar zowel zijn Oekrane als naar de EU-staten, en verklaarde dat het gesloten zou blijven totdat Kiev de volledige controle krijgt over zijn pijpleidingsysteem dat door de twee Donbass-republieken loopt. Dat deel van de Oekraense Sojoez-lijn heeft een derde van het gas via Sojoez naar de EU afgesneden. Het heeft de EU-economie zeker niet geholpen in een tijd dat Kiev smeekte om meer wapens van diezelfde NAVO-landen. Sojoez opende in 1980 onder de Sovjet-Unie en bracht gas uit het gasveld van Orenburg.

Vervolgens kwam de Jamal Russische gaspijpleiding door Wit-Rusland en door Polen naar Duitsland. In december 2021, twee maanden voor het Oekrane-conflict, sloot de Poolse regering het Poolse deel van de pijpleiding die de gaslevering van Gazprom tegen lage prijzen aan Duitsland en Polen afsloot. In plaats daarvan kochten Poolse gasbedrijven Russisch gas in de opslag van Duitse gasbedrijven, via het Pools-Duitse gedeelte van de Jamal-pijpleiding tegen een hogere prijs in omgekeerde stroom. De Duitse gasbedrijven kregen hun Russisch gas via een langlopend contract voor een zeer lage contractprijs en verkochten ze met enorme winst door aan Polen. Deze waanzin werd opzettelijk gebagatelliseerd door de minister van Groene Economie Habeck en kanselier Scholz en de Duitse media, ook al dwong het de Duitse gasprijzen nog hoger en verergerde het de Duitse gascrisis. De Poolse regering weigerde haar gascontract met Rusland te verlengen en koopt in plaats daarvan gas op de vrije markt voor veel hogere prijzen. Hierdoor stroomt er geen Russisch gas meer naar Duitsland via Jamal.

Ten slotte is de gaslevering via de onderzeese pijpleiding Nord Stream 1 onderbroken vanwege de noodzakelijke reparatie van een door Siemens gemaakte gasturbine. De turbine werd naar een speciale faciliteit van Siemens in Canada gestuurd, waar het anti-Russische Trudeau-regime hem maandenlang vasthield voordat hij hem uiteindelijk op verzoek van de Duitse regering vrijgaf. Toch weigerden ze opzettelijk de levering aan de Russische eigenaar te verlenen, maar in plaats daarvan aan Siemens Duitsland, waar het zetelt, aangezien de Duitse en Canadese regeringen weigeren een juridisch bindende sanctievrijstelling te verlenen voor de overdracht aan Rusland. Hierdoor wordt Gazprom-gas via Nord Stream 1 ook drastisch verminderd tot 20% van normaal.

In januari 2020 begon Gazprom gas vanuit zijn TurkStream-pijpleiding via Turkije naar Bulgarije en Hongarije te sturen. In maart 2022 sneed Bulgarije eenzijdig, met steun van de NAVO, zijn gasleveringen van TurkStream af. De Hongaarse Viktor Orban daarentegen verzekerde de voortzetting van TurkStream-gas met Rusland. Als gevolg daarvan heeft Hongarije vandaag de dag geen energiecrisis en importeert het Russisch pijpleidinggas tegen zeer lage vaste prijzen.

Door systematisch gasleveringen van langlopende, goedkope pijpleidingen naar de EU te sanctioneren of te sluiten, hebben gasspeculanten via de Nederlandse TTP elke hik of energieschok in de wereld kunnen gebruiken, of het nu gaat om een ​​recorddroogte in China of het conflict in Oekrane, om exportbeperkingen in de VS, om de EU-groothandelsgasprijzen te bieden door alle grenzen heen. Half augustus was de futuresprijs bij TTP 1.000% hoger dan een jaar geleden en steeg dagelijks.
*
Duitse hoogste prijs waanzin*

De opzettelijke sabotage van de energie- en elektriciteitsprijs wordt nog absurder. Op 28 augustus onthulde de Duitse minister van Financin Christian Lindner, het enige kabinetslid van de Liberale Partij (FDP), dat onder de ondoorzichtige voorwaarden van de complexe EU-maatregelen voor de hervorming van de elektriciteitsmarkt, de producenten van elektriciteit uit zon of wind automatisch dezelfde prijs ontvangen voor hun "hernieuwbare" elektriciteit verkopen ze aan de energiebedrijven voor het net als de hoogste kosten, namelijk aardgas!

Lindner riep op tot een "dringende" wijziging van de Duitse energiewet om verschillende markten te ontkoppelen. De fanatieke minister van Groene Economie, Robert Habeck, antwoordde onmiddellijk: " We werken hard om een ​​nieuw marktmodel te vinden", maar waarschuwde dat de regering moet oppassen niet te veel in te grijpen: "We hebben functionerende markten nodig en tegelijkertijd we moeten de juiste regels stellen zodat posities in de markt niet worden misbruikt .”

Habeck doet in feite al het mogelijke om de Groene Agenda op te bouwen en gas en olie en kernenergie, de enige betrouwbare energiebronnen op dit moment, te elimineren. Hij weigert de heropening van drie kerncentrales die een jaar geleden zijn gesloten te overwegen of de sluiting van de overige drie in december te heroverwegen. Terwijl hij in een Bloomberg-interview verklaarde: "Ik zal deze vraag niet ideologisch benaderen", verklaarde hij in de volgende ademtocht: "Kernenergie is niet de oplossing, het is het probleem ."Habeck en de voorzitter van de Europese Commissie, Ursula von der Leyen, hebben herhaaldelijk verklaard dat meer investeringen in onbetrouwbare wind- en zonne-energie het antwoord zijn op een gasprijscrisis die hun beleid opzettelijk heeft veroorzaakt. In elk opzicht is de sucidale energiecrisis die in Europa aan de gang is "Made in Germany", niet in Rusland.


_F. William Engdahl is strategisch risicoadviseur en docent, hij heeft een graad in politiek aan de Princeton University en is een bestsellerauteur over olie en geopolitiek._ _Hij is een onderzoeksmedewerker van het Centrum voor Onderzoek naar Globalisering (CRG).
_
_Uitgelichte afbeelding is van Libertarian Car Talk

_https://www.globalresearch.ca/europe...moscow/5792005

----------


## mrz

> The ruling coalition has also come under pressure to prolong the operating life of Germany’s three remaining nuclear power plants beyond the end of this year, when they are due to shut down.
> 
> The government is waiting for the results of its latest “stress test” of Germany’s energy supply before making a decision. Habeck said they should be published soon, while reiterating his view that nuclear power is “not a reliable source of energy.” He cited France’s current difficulties with many of its reactors.
> 
> “Nuclear power is not the solution, it is the problem,” he said. “But the fact that some people are now presenting nuclear power as our savior and as the solution to all problems is also ridiculous,” he added. “Nonetheless, I will look at the stability of the German energy system and the numbers. I will not approach this question ideologically.”


Het is eigenlijk gek dat de aarde verwoestijnen (broeikaseffect) door exploitatielandbouw en teveel veeteelt en runoff waardoor zelfs zeeleven vernietigd wordt en wat heeeel veel water kost (veeteelt) meer dan je met iets minder douchen ""wint" maar omdat dat "status quo" is en economisch oude model aan vastgehouden wordt terwijl de AARDE waarop we leven belangrijk is normaal gevonden wordt maar het probleem oplossen ho maar..  :frons:  

Voor het groeien van plantjes is 0% electriciteit nodig. Ja zonlicht, water, (regen ja, veeeel regen... geen waardeloze "goede" (...) zomer als deze ) en "levende" aarde (zonder kunstmest) 
Beetje energie voor bewerken land wellicht. Maar omspitten land elke keer schijnt ook verwoestijning in de hand te werken...

Maar de aarde heeft ons niet nodig.. Wij hebben de aarde nodig. !  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Het is eigenlijk gek dat de aarde verwoestijnen (broeikaseffect) door exploitatielandbouw en teveel veeteelt en runoff waardoor zelfs zeeleven vernietigd wordt en wat heeeel veel water kost (veeteelt) meer dan je met iets minder douchen ""wint" maar omdat dat "status quo" is en economisch oude model aan vastgehouden wordt terwijl de AARDE waarop we leven belangrijk is normaal gevonden wordt maar het probleem oplossen ho maar..  
> 
> Voor het groeien van plantjes is 0% electriciteit nodig. Ja zonlicht, water, (regen ja, veeeel regen... geen waardeloze "goede" (...) zomer als deze ) en "levende" aarde (zonder kunstmest) 
> Beetje energie voor bewerken land wellicht. Maar omspitten land elke keer schijnt ook verwoestijning in de hand te werken...
> 
> Maar de aarde heeft ons niet nodig.. Wij hebben de aarde nodig. !



De aarde heeft sowieso niets nodig. Het maakt voor de aarde geen moer uit of er een boel plastic in zee zweeft, dat al het ijs smelt, dat bossen verdwijnen. De aarde draait rustig door. Maar met Rusland heeft dit allemaal niets te maken en daar gaat deze topic over. Verder weer dus met Poetin, Zelensky en Jaap. Onze Jaap, die onder druk van Bush, Poetin flink besodemieterd heeft in 2008. Het maakt niets uit dat artikel 5 van NAVO uit de kast wordt gehaald : "jongens er is niets aan de hand hoor, want Oekraine kan sowieso geen lid worden vanwege de conflicten". De geest is uit de fles. De belofte van een NAVO-lidmaatschap is in 2008 gedaan en dat heeft een enorme reikwijdte. En daar komt nog dat beloofde lidmaatschap van de EU bij. De NAVO als "vredesorganisatie" heeft Europa juist in de problemen gebracht en in een oorlog gedreven. Je kunt dat wegwuiven, maar het verandert niets aan de historie en huidige realiteit. Poetin heeft een sterk argument, waarmee niet gezegd is dat deze oorlog ook gerechtvaardigd was. Poetin blijft een schurk ondanks zijn gelijk over een al maar oprukkende NAVO en EU. Ik twijfel er niet over dat het meest corrupte land van Europa lid wordt van de NAVO en EU en dat dit ieder jaar vele, vele miljarden gaat kosten en niets oplevert. Oekraine is een corrupt homofoob land wat permanent door de werkende klasse in het noord-westen aan het infuus gehouden zal worden. Fysiek groter betekent niet ook sterker, zie de zwakke reactie van de NAVO in het conflict. Ook een grotere EU betekent geen sterkere EU. Want de uitbreidingen van de laatste 20 jaar zijn uitbreidingen met corrupte niet progressieve landen, die alleen maar uitgaven betekenen waar niets tegenover staat. Brexit was een verstandige en juiste zet. De EU is een papieren eenheid die verdeeld is tot op het bot. Hoe meer lidstaten hoe meer verdeeldheid. Maar vooral door blijven gaan op de verkeerde weg!



.

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> Door naar de feiten te kijken. De oorlog had al voorbij kunnen zijn!
> 
>  In maart 2022 maakten Rusland en Oekrane een vredesplan van 15 punten op. 
> 
>  Maar Boris Johnson van Engeland en het VS regime hebben dat in april 2022 afgeschoten. Zij willen dat de oorlog doorgaat.
> 
> ...


De feiten zijn.

In het kader van de natte droom van Putin en zijn roversbende trok deze een grote legermacht samen, met enorm veel tanks, en jachtvliegtuigen bij de grens met Oekraine.
Riep daarbij dat hij de op democratische wijze gekozen President, volksvertegenwoordiging dat hij deze ging "elimineren", omdat deze volgens de dictator Putin Nazi's zijn.
Leger, vloot en luchtmacht hebben maanden geleden Oekraine aangevallen, binnen gevallen.
Enorm veel burgers gedood, enorm veel infrastructuur verwoest en geprobeerd om met een blitzkrieg Kiev te veroveren, en de "Nazi's, Zelensky voorop te liquideren, en veel grondgebied bezet.
Er zijn voorbereidende besprekingen geweest tussen delegaties van het aangevallen land en de agressor.
Wat er naar buiten kwam was in ieder geval, erkennen dat de bezette Krim en Donbas Russisch is en blijft.
Maar je de Russen zijn ook bezig de bezette gebieden in het zuiden ook voor altijd Russisch gebied te maken volgens de bekende truc, een zogenaamd referendum onder de bevolking of zij bij Rusland willen horen.

En dan krijg je de - vooral links ingestelde auteurs, media, die alles de schuld van het westen vinden, en ook menen dat het aangevallen land naar de pijpen van Rusland moet dansen.

Al vroeg stelde Zelensky onder geen beding grondgebied van Oekraine cadeau te doen aan de agressor.
Kan best zijn dat de VS of wie dan ook vinden dat Zelensky niet akkoord moet gaan met de eisen van de agressor, maar uiteindelijk zijn het de Oekraieners die al zoveel leed is toegevoegd die beslissen of zij wel of niet onder Putin willen leven.
We weten immers hoe de kliek rond Putin werkt.
Stap voor stap, hun doel bereiken, voormalige SU republieken terug proberen te krijgen.

----------


## Thermopylae

Vervolg. Moet je Putin vertrouwen die alles had gezet op het liquideren van de democratisch gekozen President?
Had gesteld de macht van het Oekraiense leger keihard aan te pakken!

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb niets goeds gezegd over Poetin, in tegendeel (Dat beweer jij ook niet). Over hem valt immers weinig goeds te melden. Poetin is een schurk en inderdaad manipuleert hij zoals je schreef de media, met leugens en verdraaingen van feiten. We zijn het in grote lijnen denk ik wel eens over Poetin de manipulator en schurk. Dat alles echter maakt het Europese imperialistische handelen wat vooraf ging aan dit conflict helemaal niet verstandig en juist. Het is jammer dat je met het aanhalen van mijn quote - waarin ik behalve de kwalijke rol van Poetin ook de laffe rol van het westen bekritiseer - niet in gaat op die rol van het westen. De rol van het westen kun je niet wegpoetsen in de historie van deze oorlog. Je kunt deze oorlog niet analyseren zonder daarbij de rol van de NAVO en EU in beschouwing te nemen. Dat gaat gewoon niet ook al is Poetin nog zo fout. Is die Europese explosieve groei naar het oosten en het militair laten barsten van Oekraine, de hypocrisie van opgelegde sancties, dan helemaal niet relevant volgens jou?
> 
> 
> 
> .


Heb ik al aangegeven in die kliek rond Putin heerst die obsessie van de macht van Rusland te herstellen in afgescheiden SU republieken.
En naarmate Putin langer in het zadel zit is de drang nu die natte droom te verwerkelijken.
En zoals altijd wordt voor het eigen volk en de nuttige idioten in het buitenland het westen de schuld gegeven van zijn smerige plannetjes.
Het bestaan van Rusland zou op het spel staan, terwijl Putin verdraaid goed weet, dat Navo nooit Rusland zal binnenvallen, massavernietigingswapen van Rusland!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Heb ik al aangegeven in die kliek rond Putin heerst die obsessie van de macht van Rusland te herstellen in afgescheiden SU republieken.



Ja *dat had je al gedaan* op 21 september 2022 in post #651. Zal voor de volledigheid die quote nog even hieronder zetten : 




> Alles is begonnen met een megalomane dictator en zijn roversbende.
> Zijn oude droom, het uiteenvallen van de SU zoveel als mogelijk te herstellen.
> Als nieuwe Tsaar de geschiedenisboeken in te gaan.
> Overal is hij al aan stoken in voormalige SU republieken, bewapenen van etnische Russen tegen de regeringen.



Jij laat bewust een aantal heel belangrijke schakels weg in de ketting die geleid hebben naar dit conflict. Probeer eens te kijken vanuit de positie van de Russen hoe dat opschuiven van de NAVO en EU moet zijn ervaren. Hoe zou Europa het hebben ervaren als Zweden en Denemarken lid zouden zijn geworden van het Warchaupact? Dat was de militaire organisatie opgericht (!) als tegenhanger van de NAVO. Dat diezelfde NAVO sinds de val van de Sovjet Unie en het einde van het warchaupact steeds meer terrein heeft gewonnen in voormalige Sovjet landen moet als bedreigend zijn ervaren. De NAVO is namelijk toch een militaire organisatie. Hoe vervelend vindt het westen de militaire dreiging van China in Taiwan? En daar heeft het westen geen moer mee te maken. Toch zit het westen, de VS, in Taiwan met militaire basis. Wat zou de VS van een Chinese basis in Cuba vinden? 

Poetin heeft aan Jaap de Hoop Scheffer ooit voorgesteld om de NAVO maar op te heffen. Toen waren de verhoudingen nog goed. Was dat maar gebeurd, dan was er nu geen oorlog geweest in Oekraine. Na het opheffen van het warchaupact had de NAVO geen bestaansrecht meer. Het warchaupact is in 1991 opgeheven, na het einde van de koude oorlog. Maar i.p.v. zichzelf op te heffen is de NAVO zich verder gaan bewapenen en uitbreiden naar het oosten. Kom op man, deze oorlog heeft alles te maken met het bestaan van de NAVO. De NAVO is de hoofdschuldige in het opbouwen van militaire spanningen in de wereld. Het is de VS aan te rekenen dat kernwapens bestaan. Dat is geen oude droom van de SU maar een actuele nachtmerrie veroorzaakt door het zogenaamde vredelievende westen, de VS en Frankrijk. 




> En naarmate Putin langer in het zadel zit is de drang nu die natte droom te verwerkelijken.
> En zoals altijd wordt voor het eigen volk en de nuttige idioten in het buitenland het westen de schuld gegeven van zijn smerige plannetjes.
> Het bestaan van Rusland zou op het spel staan, terwijl Putin verdraaid goed weet, dat Navo nooit Rusland zal binnenvallen, massavernietigingswapen van Rusland!



Ja daar zeg je wat : massaverietigingswapens. Door welk land zijn die vreselijke wapens bedacht en ontwikkeld? Welk land heeft de meeste kernproeven gedaan? 

En dan nog dit. De NAVO is een laffe organisatie die niets klaar maakt. Jens Stoltenberg komt aan met laffe kut-smoesjes om Oekraine niet te verdedigen. Ze willen geen conflict met de Russen! Haha, is het niet beschamend. En om deze ronduit laffe wegloop positie te legitimeren zeggen ze dat Oekraine geen lid is van de NAVO. Want artikel 5, bla bla bla. Echt he, de militaire organisatie die ons moet beschermen tegen een Russische aanval loopt weg bij de eerste de beste gelegenheid.



.

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ja *dat had je al gedaan* op 21 september 2022 in post #651. Zal voor de volledigheid die quote nog even hieronder zetten : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voor wereldoorlog II waren in Nazi-Duitsland natuurkundigen al bezig met het ontwikkelen van een atoomwapen.
Albert Einstein, naar de VS gevlucht, verzocht president Roosevelt in 1939 veel geld ter beschikking te stellen om ook een atoomwapen te gaan ontwikkelen om de Nazi's voor te zijn.
Al begin jaren '30 was in de Sovjet Unie ook een natuurkundige bezig met het het zelfde idee.
In 1934 werd hem een geheim laboratorium en medewerkers ter beschikking gesteld en veel geld, om tot een atoombom te komen. Igor Vasilevich Kurchatov.
Na de oorlog legde de VS en SU de hand op wetenschappers die in Nazi-Duitsland met het ontwikkelen van een atoomwapen waren bezig geweest, om met hun kennis nog sneller vooruit te kunnen!
Later bleek ook dat de SU kans had gezien om een aantal medewerkers van het VS Manhattan project als spionnen in te lijven, waardoor zij atoomkennis hebben gestolen van de VS.

----------


## Thermopylae

Niet voor niets heeft Putin diverse keren uitgesproken dat Oekraine en Wit-Rusland geen landen of afzonderlijke volken zijn maar delen van Rusland!
Stemt dus exact overeen met die natte droom al die vorige delen weer bij Rusland te voegen.
Daarvoor gebruikt hij die smoes over Rusland in gevaar, bedreigd door de Navo!
Wit-Rusland staat ook op zijn lijstje. De dictator daar moet niets van het westen, Navo hebben!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Niet voor niets heeft Putin diverse keren uitgesproken dat Oekraine en Wit-Rusland geen landen of afzonderlijke volken zijn maar delen van Rusland!
> Stemt dus exact overeen met die natte droom al die vorige delen weer bij Rusland te voegen.
> Daarvoor gebruikt hij die smoes over Rusland in gevaar, bedreigd door de Navo!
> Wit-Rusland staat ook op zijn lijstje. De dictator daar moet niets van het westen, Navo hebben!



Tja, landen zijn per definitie een niet natuurlijk concept en mensenwerk. Zo zou Palestina ook onderdeel van Turkije (Ottomanen) kunnen zijn. Als we naar de taal kijken dan is Oekraine zeker een deel van Rusland, of voor mijn part is Rusland een deel van Oekraine. In ieder geval past Oekraine kijkend naar de geschiedenis, de cultuur en taal mr bij Rusland dan bij wat nu de EU is. 

Oekraine past in elk geval niet in de EU. Maar goed, het schijnt dat de EU-burger daar niets over te zeggen heeft. Zo er al een referendum gehouden zou worden heeft dat geen enkele invloed op wat in achterkamertjes in Brussel al lang besloten is. En dan zeggen : "en als Oekraine er nou bij wil?". Pardon? Als burgers uit de EU-lidstaten dat helemaal niet willen dan is dat ineens helemaal niet relevant. Zeker als het aan de Ursula's ligt dan telt dat niet. 
Toen critici stelden dat het associatieverdrag een opmaat was voor een EU-lidmaatschap werd dat weggewuifd als leugens, desinformatie, fantasie en een gebrek aan kennis enz enz. Inmiddels is helder dat Oekraine wel degelijk lid zal worden van de EU. Ik kan daaruit alleen maar de conclusie trekken dat het associatieverdrag met Oekraine inderdaad een opmaat was voor een volwaardig EU-lidmaatschap. De leugenaars zitten dus in Brussel. Nederland was het enige land waar tegen de zin van de regering n tegen de zin van pro-EU d66, een referendum werd gehouden over het associatieverdrag met Oekraine. We weten allemaal wat de EU n de regering met de uitslag van dat referendum hebben gedaan. En waarom zouden we nu ineens belangrijk moeten vinden wat Oekraine zelf wil? Kom nou! Wat the fuck kan dat nou schelen. Ja Oekraine wil wel, nadat de EU wagonladingen euro's in het vooruitzicht hebben gesteld. Het ging alleen om geld, verder nergens om.

De grootste vijand van de EU is inmiddels de EU zlf. Want een snellere val is zonder zoveel leugens en corruptie niet mogelijk. Tel daar nog die door de EU zelf veroorzaakte economische crisis bij op. Enfin een betere steun kunnen anti-EU organisaties niet hebben. De EU wordt van binnenuit gesloopt door amateurs. Wat een grenzeloos gestuntel, letterlijk. Er is niet veel voor nodig de wankele EU om te duwen. Het kan mij niet snel genoeg gaan.



.

----------


## Thermopylae

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Tja, landen zijn per definitie een niet natuurlijk concept en mensenwerk. Zo zou Palestina ook onderdeel van Turkije (Ottomanen) kunnen zijn. Als we naar de taal kijken dan is Oekraine zeker een deel van Rusland, of voor mijn part is Rusland een deel van Oekraine. In ieder geval past Oekraine kijkend naar de geschiedenis, de cultuur en taal mr bij Rusland dan bij wat nu de EU is. 
> 
> Oekraine past in elk geval niet in de EU. Maar goed, het schijnt dat de EU-burger daar niets over te zeggen heeft. Zo er al een referendum gehouden zou worden heeft dat geen enkele invloed op wat in achterkamertjes in Brussel al lang besloten is. En dan zeggen : "en als Oekraine er nou bij wil?". Pardon? Als burgers uit de EU-lidstaten dat helemaal niet willen dan is dat ineens helemaal niet relevant. Zeker als het aan de Ursula's ligt dan telt dat niet. 
> Toen critici stelden dat het associatieverdrag een opmaat was voor een EU-lidmaatschap werd dat weggewuifd als leugens, desinformatie, fantasie en een gebrek aan kennis enz enz. Inmiddels is helder dat Oekraine wel degelijk lid zal worden van de EU. Ik kan daaruit alleen maar de conclusie trekken dat het associatieverdrag met Oekraine inderdaad een opmaat was voor een volwaardig EU-lidmaatschap. De leugenaars zitten dus in Brussel. Nederland was het enige land waar tegen de zin van de regering n tegen de zin van pro-EU d66, een referendum werd gehouden over het associatieverdrag met Oekraine. We weten allemaal wat de EU n de regering met de uitslag van dat referendum hebben gedaan. En waarom zouden we nu ineens belangrijk moeten vinden wat Oekraine zelf wil? Kom nou! Wat the fuck kan dat nou schelen. Ja Oekraine wil wel, nadat de EU wagonladingen euro's in het vooruitzicht hebben gesteld. Het ging alleen om geld, verder nergens om.
> 
> ...


De Economische Unie was een goede zaak.
Maar toen moest het zo nodig een politieke unie worden.
En nog erger, steeds meer van die leiders daar met machtshonger die het gingen verbouwen tot de verenigde staten van Europa. En maken wat niet n is.
Zuid en Noord-Europeanen; groot cultureel verschil.
Die gekken in Brussel staan verlekkerd te kijken naar de kaart van Europa, willen zo snel mogelijk hun Europese Rijk uitbreiden, met de ene door en door corrupt en (mede) daardoor straatarm oost-Europees land!
Ook weer met hun eigen cultuur.
Ook al willen veel Europeanen dat totaal niet, die trein dendert door.
Oekraine zal en moet bij de EU, ook een totaal corrupt land.
Bovendien moet dat handjevol welvarende en goed georganiseerde N-W Europese landen steeds meer zuid en oost Europese landen financieel met zich meezeulen. De voorstanders blijven, solidariteit van die paar landen eisen.
Bovendien, al die oost-Europese landen hebben totaal niets met ons, willen alleen een hoop geld ontvangen en voor de rest willen zij niet aan de regels houden, neem democratie, rechtstaat, neem b.v. Polen, Hongarije.
Continu proberen de hotematoten in Brussel nog meer macht weg te halen bij de lidstaten.
En partijen als D66 en Volt willen niets liever dan de VSvE.
De mafklappers!

Maar zie ook die prietpraat in de regering en flink wat politici; de oorlog in Oekraine is onze oorlog!
Hoe verzin je het!
En dan de redenering; want Rusland moet worden gestuit ook voor onze veiligheid, want stel dat zij Oekraine veroveren!
Alsof die Putinkliek er over zou denken heel Europa te veroveren!

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> .
> Tja, landen zijn per definitie een niet natuurlijk concept en mensenwerk. Zo zou Palestina ook onderdeel van Turkije (Ottomanen) kunnen zijn. Als we naar de taal kijken dan is Oekraine zeker een deel van Rusland, of voor mijn part is Rusland een deel van Oekraine. In ieder geval past Oekraine kijkend naar de geschiedenis, de cultuur en taal mr bij Rusland dan bij wat nu de EU is. 
> 
> Oekraine past in elk geval niet in de EU. Maar goed, het schijnt dat de EU-burger daar niets over te zeggen heeft. Zo er al een referendum gehouden zou worden heeft dat geen enkele invloed op wat in achterkamertjes in Brussel al lang besloten is. En dan zeggen : "en als Oekraine er nou bij wil?". Pardon? Als burgers uit de EU-lidstaten dat helemaal niet willen dan is dat ineens helemaal niet relevant. Zeker als het aan de Ursula's ligt dan telt dat niet. 
> Toen critici stelden dat het associatieverdrag een opmaat was voor een EU-lidmaatschap werd dat weggewuifd als leugens, desinformatie, fantasie en een gebrek aan kennis enz enz. Inmiddels is helder dat Oekraine wel degelijk lid zal worden van de EU. Ik kan daaruit alleen maar de conclusie trekken dat het associatieverdrag met Oekraine inderdaad een opmaat was voor een volwaardig EU-lidmaatschap. De leugenaars zitten dus in Brussel. Nederland was het enige land waar tegen de zin van de regering n tegen de zin van pro-EU d66, een referendum werd gehouden over het associatieverdrag met Oekraine. We weten allemaal wat de EU n de regering met de uitslag van dat referendum hebben gedaan. En waarom zouden we nu ineens belangrijk moeten vinden wat Oekraine zelf wil? Kom nou! Wat the fuck kan dat nou schelen. Ja Oekraine wil wel, nadat de EU wagonladingen euro's in het vooruitzicht hebben gesteld. Het ging alleen om geld, verder nergens om.
> 
> De grootste vijand van de EU is inmiddels de EU zlf. Want een snellere val is zonder zoveel leugens en corruptie niet mogelijk. Tel daar nog die door de EU zelf veroorzaakte economische crisis bij op. Enfin een betere steun kunnen anti-EU organisaties niet hebben. De EU wordt van binnenuit gesloopt door amateurs. Wat een grenzeloos gestuntel, letterlijk. Er is niet veel voor nodig de wankele EU om te duwen. Het kan mij niet snel genoeg gaan.
> 
> 
> ...


*Jouw post was #666 !*


Met je hele goede betoog eens! De E.E.G., de Economische Unie, was een heel goed idee. Het had grote voordelen voor de welvarende landen. Netals het model van de Benelux welke ook heel goed functioneerde. De Benelux was een vooruitstrevend voorbeeld van economische samenwerking met die open grenzen en vrije handel en verkeer. Je kunt dus samenwerken zonder dat dit veel hoeft te kosten en zonder daarvoor souvereiniteit op te geven. Met de Europese Unie is dat een heel andere zaak. Dat kost enorm veel geld waarbij bovendien in toenemende mate souvereiniteit wordt opgegeven. "Brussel" trekt steeds meer bevoegdheden naar zich toe, waarbij het democratisch gehalte omgekeerd evenredig is met de groei van die unie. 

Daarbij ben ik tegen de sancties opgelegd door de EU tegen Rusland. Die sancties treffen onevenredig zwaar de burgers aan beide kanten en treffen veel minder Poetin. Die sancties moeten er dus af. Het streven van de EU is inderdaad een 'verenigde staten van Europa', een "politieke eenwording van iets dat geen eenheid is", zoals je heel scherp hebt geforumuleerd : "En maken wat niet n is.". Met al die talen zal het sowieso nooit een eenheid worden.


*Ik wilde je post liken, maar er kwam helaas ook een dislike uit, vast en zeker het werk van de duivel.
*
.

----------


## Oiseau

Oorlog in Oekrane is een voorproefje voor een wereldoorlog. 
Huidige Rusland is te zwak.

Het is niet ondenkbaar dat volgende Hitler uit een zogenaamd democratisch land gaat komen. 

Putin was uitgelokt en echte Schurken zijn hem aan uitputten. 

Wie heeft gedacht dat democratische systemen oorlogszuchtige zijn want hun economien kunnen niet langer draaien op een eerlijke manier.. 

Ooit dacht men dat democratie tot vrede op aarde zal leiden..

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Oorlog in Oekrane is een voorproefje voor een wereldoorlog. 
> Huidige Rusland is te zwak.



Dat is eerste deel van de zin is nog wel te begrijpen. Maar dat tweede deel, "Huidige Rusland is te zwak". Wat wil je daarmee beweren? Te zwak. Heb je wel gezien hoe Poetin zijn leger raketten afvuurt op woningen? Je doet alsof ze zielig zijn. Kom op man.

Er lomt geen wereldoorlog vanwege Oekraine, want het kan Afrika en Azi geen moer schelen dat Poetin een souverein land aanvalt en burgers vermoord. De derde wereld blijft namelijk gewoon zaken doen met de Russen. Dus die gaan zich niet bemoeien met het conflict. Bijvoorveeld Dubai voert gewoon vlucbten uit naar Moskou, ondanks het embargo. De NAVO heeft al vaak herhaald zich niet te mengen in deze oorlog. Dus hoe zou er dan een wereldoorlog moeten komen? De enige mogelijkheid daarop is dat Poetin een westers land zou aanvallen eventueel met een kernwapen. Maar jij stelt dat de Russen "te zwak" zijn. Dus die kans is volgens jouw analyse niet erg groot he?




> Het is niet ondenkbaar dat volgende Hitler uit een zogenaamd democratisch land gaat komen.



Zou je Poetin dan niet als een soort Hitler kunnen beschouwen dan? 




> Putin was uitgelokt en echte Schurken zijn hem aan uitputten.



Ja, hij is uitgelokt door de expansie van de NAVO, maar dat rechtvaardigt niet dat hij een souverein land aanvalt en nog minder dat hij daar als een laffe hond burgers met raketten bestookt. Heb je daar niets over te zeggen? Ik zie jou namelijk nergens de hoofdschuldige - Poetin - in dit conflict veroordelen. Nergens veroordeel jij zijn opdracht om ongewapende burgers aan te vallen en doden.




> Wie heeft gedacht dat democratische systemen oorlogszuchtige zijn want hun economien kunnen niet langer draaien op een eerlijke manier..



Vind je een dictatuur dan beter dan een democratie? Zijn dictaturen dan vredelievend? 




> Ooit dacht men dat democratie tot vrede op aarde zal leiden..



Erg he te moeten leven in een democratisch land. Je zou natuurlijk netals Revisor liever in Afrika of het Midden-Oosten wonen en werken.



.

----------


## Oiseau

> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ik leef waar Allah wil en ben Allah's dankbaar voor Alles ( ondanks dat mijn leven niet perfect is naar mij beleving als eenvoudige ziel) 

Je kan je dit niet voorstellen maar voor mij maakt het niet zoveel uit waar ik mag leven en onder welke omstandigheden dan ook..uiteindelijk is dit leven een beproeving en eindig. 

Ooit ga je snappen dat jouw opvattingen, over mij Revisor en alle wezens die niet passen in jouw denkstraatje, meer zeggen over je vooroordelen dan feitelijk over ons bewegenderedenen om het recht om kritisch te zijn.. De democratie is niet heilig en wat jij vindt kun je ons niet opleggen als " kijk die ondankbaren...!? 

Ik moet zeggen dat ik het wonderbaarlijk vind dat jij nog met ons communiceert (zeg gerust in de gaten houdt) terwijl jij niets met NL meent te willen hebben.. 

Over ondankbaarheid gesproken moet jij kritisch naar jezelf kijken.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Ik leef waar Allah wil en ben Allah's dankbaar voor Alles ( ondanks dat mijn leven niet perfect is naar mij beleving als eenvoudige ziel) 
> 
> Je kan je dit niet voorstellen maar voor mij maakt het niet zoveel uit waar ik mag leven en onder welke omstandigheden dan ook..uiteindelijk is dit leven een beproeving en eindig. 
> 
> Ooit ga je snappen dat jouw opvattingen, over mij Revisor en alle wezens die niet passen in jouw denkstraatje, meer zeggen over je vooroordelen dan feitelijk over ons bewegenderedenen om het recht om kritisch te zijn.. De democratie is niet heilig en wat jij vindt kun je ons niet opleggen als " kijk die ondankbaren...!? 
> 
> Ik moet zeggen dat ik het wonderbaarlijk vind dat jij nog met ons communiceert (zeg gerust in de gaten houdt) terwijl jij niets met NL meent te willen hebben.. 
> 
> Over ondankbaarheid gesproken moet jij kritisch naar jezelf kijken.



Ik heb een inhoudelijk antwoord gegeven op je commentaar over de oorlog. Daar had ik een aantal opmerkingen en vragen bij gesteld. Daar ga je helemaal niet op in. Dat is uitermate zwak. 
Ik had het ook wel verwacht. Waarom duik je weg op kritiek als je zo zeker bent van je gelijk?


.

----------


## Oiseau

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Ik heb een inhoudelijk antwoord gegeven op je commentaar over de oorlog. Daar had ik een aantal opmerkingen en vragen bij gesteld. Daar ga je helemaal niet op in. Dat is uitermate zwak. 
> Ik had het ook wel verwacht. Waarom duik je weg op kritiek als je zo zeker bent van je gelijk?
> 
> 
> .


Ik gaf directe antwoord op je subjectieve opvattingen/vooroordelen. 
Dat was wel zwak van je en dit had je jarenlang hier zitten te prediken.

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Ik vind die moordaanslag op de dochter van de Aleksandr Doegin verontrustend. Kan alleen maar escalerend werken.


Een land binnenvallen en huizen bestoken met raketten, massaal onbewapende burgers doden, is dat niet? Niet dat jij dat beweert, maar helaas zie ik van jou geen commentaar over het gedrag van Poetin en zijn moordbrigade. Ik zie nergens afkeuring daarover.



.

----------


## mrz

Voor Olive:




Samengevat:

Zelensky wilde vrede... Het "westen" wilde dat NIET!  :frons:   :frons:   :frons:

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Thzx mrz. 

Ronduit _schokkend_ vind ik dat wanneer Liz Truss over een atoomoorlog zegt "I'm ready to do that", _mensen luid applaudiseren_. Ongelofelijk.

Ja, over het vredesplan waarover Poetin en Zelensky in maart praatten en dat 'Bojo' en het VS regime in april hebben afgeschoten zijn al enkele artikelen verschenen. Al in april in _Ukrainsky Pravda_, een oekranse krant.

----------


## duude

Jordan Peterson:
Naef' om te denken dat Rusland de oorlog zal verliezen.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Lavrov is sterk.

PRESS RELEASES AND NEWS
05.03.2022
Foreign Minister Sergey Lavrovs interview with TV channels RT, NBC News, ABC News, ITN, France 24 and the PRC Media Corporation, Moscow, March 3, 2022

https://www.rusemb.org.uk/fnapr/7096

----------


## mrz

Het westen zit gevangen in kapitalistische "Happiness Gap"




> The happiness gap in Eastern Europe☆
> Author links open overlay panelSimeonDjankovaElenaNikolovabJanZilinskyc
> https://doi.org/10.1016/j.jce.2015.10.006Get rights and content
> Abstract
> Citizens in Eastern Europe are less satisfied with life than their peers in other countries. This happiness gap has persisted over time, despite predictions to the contrary by earlier scholars. It holds after controlling for a variety of covariates, such as the standard of living, life expectancy and Eastern Orthodox religion. Armed with a battery of surveys from the early 1990s to 2014, we argue that the happiness gap is explained by how citizens in post-communist countries perceive their governments. Eastern Europeans link their life satisfaction to higher perceived corruption and weaker government performance. Our results suggest that the transition from central planning is still incomplete, at least in the psychology of people.


https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...47596715000888




Ik ben dankbaar voor de slimme masterminds van heden en onlangs... Niet van de oorlog... Oorlog is "happiness gap" deluxe.. "Ik ga een "vijand" aanvallen om in de Toekomst "vrede" te sluiten. (dus zonder grenzen en menswaardig bestaan van de "ander" eigenlijk te "accepteren")...

Dus... Wie zegt dat niet het westen ZELF mensen uit de kapitalistische streven naar toekomstgeluk "happiness gap" wil dwingen met hogere prijzen voor "teveel" (onnodige soms) luxe???

Let wel.. Niet het Klaus Swab ideaalbeeld, don't get me wrong... Maargoed.. Wie zegt dat niet westen zelf baat heeft (in de toekomst, gezonde wereld en natuur.., sorry, mijn paradoxgrapjes komen weer naar boven) bij minder "happiness gap" verslaafden?

Ok... enough... ik ga weer uurtje mediteren!

Probeer de meditatie van Vishen




En gun zelfs de "vijand" (aren't we all human?????)

Verlossing van de "happiness gap".

Peace!  :grote grijns: 

Ps: "happiness gap" in bovenstaande artikel gaat niet over wat ik bedoel als in de 6 phase meditatie van Vishen. Daar is het dat je doel in toekomst belangrijker vindt dan gelukkig zijn in heden. Maw je stelt je geluk dat er elk moment kan zijn als je dat toelaat "uit".

Maar in een topic over "Rusland" kwaad op het "Westen" en mijn vaak ambigue manier van praten als het al niet ook een paradox is (...  :grote grijns: ) is het misschien wel passend!

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Zonder Rusland geen oorlog in Ukraine. Zij zijn de agressor.


Nee, de oekranse nazis en het VS regime zijn de agressoren.

Washington propaganda probeert dat anders te _framen_, maar de waarheid is wereldwijd al bekend en zal bij steeds meer mensen bekend raken. Zelfs bij mensen in Europa en de VS.

Zonder hun agressie was oorlog in Oekrane niet uitgebroken en zou er al een wapenstilstand kunnen zijn.

Het is een feit dat een russisch leger Oekrane is binnengevallen en oorlog voert. Dat feit spring in februari als eerste in het oog. Maar daarmee is er nog geen oordeel geveld over het feit.

Een impulsieve gedachtegang is:

feit springt als eerste in het oog	=>	oordeel over dat feit

Die gedachtegang faalt.

----------


## Olive Yao

.
Oekranse nazis en het VS regime zijn de agressoren, Ruslands invasie was terecht 
en de weg naar vredeI 





*Fase 1*

 :ninja:  De agressoren zijn de oekranse nazis en het VS regime.

Een lijst van alle agressie van het VS regime tegen Rusland is wenselijk. Het is een lange lijst.

Veel agressie is in voorgaande posts beschreven. Begin bij post #1 en lees de hele topic. Zie ook *Oekrane nazis*.

Kristin Christman onderscheidt in _Paradigma voor vrede_ offensieve agressie en defensieve agressie.
Oekrane nazi agressie is offensief. VS regime agressie is offensief.
En die agressies komen samen. Het VS regime bewapent en traint nazis die haatmoorden op russen plegen.

 :ninja:  Washington propaganda is kansloos bedrog.

Voorbeelden:

Rusland wil invloedsfeer.
Waarheid: Rusland wil geen op zijn land gerichte atoomraketten, radarstations, luchtdoelgeschut, vliegvelden, tanks, kanonnen en raketten en door NAVO aangestuurde commandoposten in Oekrane. Rusland wil geen VS oorlogsschepen in Sebastopol. Rusland wil niet omsingeld worden. Het VS regime heeft al op Rusland gerichte wapens neergezet in Roemeni en Polen. En het VS regime is oorlogszuchtig en is steeds in de hele wereld aan het bombarderen.

President Yanukovich was pro-russisch


_Yanukovich_

Nee, met de gewelddadige staatsgreep in nov. 2013 - feb. 2014 werd een _anti-russische_ regering genstalleerd. Daar ging het om. Omgekeerd dus. _De staatsgreep was antirussisch_. Het was antirussische agressie.

Dat doet het VS regime altijd. Het matigt zich aan te bepalen welke staten, staatsvormen, regeringen en politici in de wereld mogen bestaan en welke niet. Als het vindt dat een politicus niet mag bestaan laat het die op non-actief stellen.

*Slotsom fase 1*

De oekranse nazis en het VS regime zijn de agressoren en zijn oorzaken van de oorlog in Oekrane.


*Fase 2*

24 februari 2022: russisch leger valt Oekrane binnen. Hoe moeten we de invasie beoordelen?

 :chinees:  Doel van de invasie:1. de oekranse nazis elimineren,2. de militarisering door het VS regime en handlangers van Oekrane ongedaan maken.
President Poetin verklaarde dat in zn redevoering van 24 februari 2022.

Dat zijn heel goede en terechte doelen.

Poetin verklaarde in dezelfde redevoering:

It is not our plan to occupy the Ukrainian territory.

Kreten in de ruimte dat Rusland Oekrane wil veroveren en bezetten en zelfs annexeren, en dat Rusland andere oosteuropese landen wil binnenvallen (en z voor Wenen zou kunnen staan) zijn waanzinnige oorlogspropaganda.

(De russische strijdkrachten bestonden hoogstens uit 200.000 manschappen. Het is waanzin om te denken dat die Oekrane kunnen veroveren. En het russische leger heeft vanaf het begin terughoudend opgetreden.)

 :chinees:  Het is een feit dat een russisch leger Oekrane is binnengevallen en oorlog voert. Dat feit springt in februari als eerste in het oog. Maar daarmee is er nog geen oordeel geveld over het feit.

Een impulsieve gedachtegang is:

feit springt als eerste in het oog => oordeel over dat feit

Die gedachtegang faalt. 

Oorlogspropaganda is impulsief  en faalt.

 :chinees:  John Mearsheimer en Heinz Kissinger en andere _realpolitik_ theoretici beoordelen het feit op een manier die zij als realistisch beschouwen. Hoe gedragen staten zich in de empirische werkelijkheid? We moeten ons aan de realiteit houden, dat is de beste politiek.

De oorlog in Oekrane is een geval van hun theorie. We wisten van tevoren dat Rusland dit zou doen.

 Als de VS het niet gewild had, had het de agressie van het VS regime moeten tegenhouden.
 Als de EU het niet gewild had, had de EU het VS regime niet 20 jaar zn gang moeten laten gaan in Oekrane, en had de EU de oekranse nazis niet moeten negeren met zn vervloekte gedram om Oekrane in de EU te halen.

 :chinees:  Chomsky acht de invasie ethisch ongerechtvaardigd.

 :chinees:  Militair

vraag 1: Wanneer Rusland in februari 2022 met militaire ogen naar de situatie in Oekrane kijkt, wat ziet Rusland dan?
vraag 2: Mocht Rusland met militaire ogen kijken?

antwoord 1: Rusland ziet dat dit het juiste moment voor militaire actie is, om het initiatief te nemen. De eerste klap is een daalder waard.

antwoord 2: Ja, want dat doen de vijanden, het VS regime en de oekranse nazis, ook.
(Het VS regime kijkt altijd met militaire ogen, die geestelijk gehandicapten kunnen niet anders).

En diplomatie had acht jaar lang niets opgeleverd. Het werd integendeeel van kwaad tot erger.

Antwoord 1 vergt een lijst van militaire agressie in de aanloop naar de invasie. Op die lijst staat bijvoorbeeld:

 McCain & Graham kondigen een offensief aan.
 Meneer Z decreteert dat Oekrane Krim zal veroveren.
 Oekranse drone-aanval in Donbas. Oefening?
 Oekrane heeft in een periode voor februari 2022 rond 100.000 manschappen met materieel samengetrokken in oost Oekrane.
 Meneer Z zinspeelt in februari op het ontwikkelen van atoomwapens.
 Medio februari 2022 escaleren artilleriebeschietingen op Donbas.

Het meeste hiervan is in deze topic al besproken.



Wanneer Rusland met militaire ogen naar deze situatie kijkt, ziet het dat het moment daar is om militair het initiatief te nemen.


 :ninja:  Internationaal recht

Wanneer Rusland in februari 2022 met internationaalrechtelijke ogen naar de situatie in Oekrane kijkt, ziet het:
 dat het een - omstreden - beroep kan doen op artikel 51 VN Handvest;
 dat het een - omstreden - beroep kan doen op responsibility to protect in  138 en  139 van het VN _2005 World Summit Outcome Document_;
 dat niet alleen _ius ad bellum_ maar ook _ius in bello_ aan de orde is, omdat er in Oost-Oekrane al 8 jaar gevochten wordt;
 en dat Kiev de _Minsk Akkoorden_ sinds 2014 offensief schendt, en Parijs en Berlijn niets doen om ze te borgen;
 en dat het VS regime alleen lippendienst bewijst aan het internationale recht maar het aanpast aan zn geopolitieke en militaire doelen;
 en dat het VS regime de geopolitieke agressie en de _proxy war_ tegen Rusland steeds hoger opvoert.

Dit is al kort aan de orde gekomen in de topics MintPress News en Covert Action Magazine en Countercurrents.

Mijn idee: 
Het Internationaal Gerechtshof van de VN zou een beroep van Rusland hierop waarschijnlijk afwijzen. Vermoedelijk zou het Internationaal Gerechtshof terughoudend zijn.

Maar wanneer ik met ethische ogen kijk vind ik _responsibility to protect_ zwaar wegen. De bevolking van Donbas moest en moet beschermd worden tegen de nazis. En de bevolking van Krim mag ook tijdig beschermd worden tegen een oekranse invasie.

Ruslands beroep op zelfverdediging tegen het VS regime heeft ook kracht. 

*Slotsom fases 1 + 2*

Fase 1 en fase 2 samen beziende waren er goede redenen voor de russische invasie, d. w. z.
 de invasie is goed verklaarbaar,
 en er zijn redenen waarom iemand het standpunt kan innemen dat het evenwicht in de weegschaal doorslaat naar het oordeel dat de invasie terecht genoemd mag worden.
... Dus, de invasie mag terecht genoemd worden.

Voor Oekrane en de EU geldt: eigen schuld. Het kwaad straft zichzelf.

En weer leidt inmenging door het VS regime in binnenlandse aangelegenheden van andere landen  twee landen, Oekrane en Rusland  tot dood en vernietiging. Zo gaat het altijd.


*Fase 3*

In maart 2022 onderhandelden Rusland en Oekrane over een akkoord.
Debiele Bojo fungeerde als torpedeur.

Dat is in deze topic al beschreven.



_Bojo_

En weer volgt een lijst van agressie van het VS regime, NAVO, Oekrane en de EU. (Die schreeuwlelijk Borrell is nog niet ter sprake gekomen).


_Borrell_

Het Westen blijft de agressor.

En daarmee richt het in de hele wereld weer enorme schade aan van allerlei soort, menselijk, economisch, politiek, sociaal, klimaat. Geestelijk gehandicapte misdadigers.


*Oplossing*

Ruslands doelen, de oekranse nazis en militarisering onschadelijk maken, zijn heel goed en terecht.
En gezien de voordurende agressie van de vijanden is het terecht dat Rusland de speciale militaire operatie voortzet. Om Oekrane onschadelijk te maken kunnen de russische strijdkrachten Odessa veroveren.

De gevaarlijke gekken en oorlogszuchtigen van het VS regime, NAVO, Oekrane en de EU moeten capituleren. Dat betekent:

 Donbas met rust laten,
 nazis opruimen en het land denazificeren,
 ophouden met het land militariseren,
 Krim met rust laten,
 Oekrane niet in NAVO.

Dat is alles. Zo eenvoudig is het.

Dit is een _redelijke uitkomst_.
Op die uitkomst richten we de juiste politiek. ( Dat is een geschikte politieke methode).

Ga zelf punt voor punt maar na. Dit is het beste voor de mensen. Eigenlijk kan je ze alle vijf in n woord samenvatten: *vrede*. 

Maar oorlogszuchtige zwakzinnigen zijn er niet toe in staat om zo te denken.

----------


## Bart.NL

Ik wil er kort op reageren.

Voor wat het waard is, ik lees nu dat Nazi's al sinds 1920 in Oekrane actief zijn. Nazisme bestond nog niet in 1920, om maar iets te noemen. Niets wordt gemeld over de hongersnood die Stalin heeft veroorzaakt in Oekrane.

De Holodomor (Oekraens: Голодомор), letterlijk "de pest/plaag van de honger", met als resultaat (niet letterlijk) "het vermoorden middels uithongeren", was een genocide-door-hongersnood op het grondgebied van de Oekraense Socialistische Sovjetrepubliek in de jaren 1932-1933. Het was een van de grootste nationale rampen in Oekrane in de moderne geschiedenis; het aantal doden lag tussen de 2,5 en de 7,5 miljoen.

De hongersnood werd voor het merendeel veroorzaakt door het beleid van de regering van de Sovjet-Unie onder Stalin, die met kracht de collectivisatie en "dekoelakisatie" van de landbouw doorvoerde. De boerderijen moesten worden samengevoegd in kolchozen en sovchozen, waardoor arbeidskracht zou vrijkomen voor de industrialisatie. Stalins vijfjarenplan uit 1928 moest worden gefinancierd uit export en het belangrijkste deel van die export bestond uit graan.

Dit stuitte op groot verzet van de boeren (de zogenaamde Nazi's), ook en vooral die in Oekrane met hun traditie van vrijheid. Ze verborgen hun graan en slachtten hun vee liever dan dat ze het leverden aan de staatsboerderijen. De verplichte graanleveranties werden als straf verhoogd, hoewel de oogst in 1932 mislukte. Miljoenen boeren, door de communisten aangeduid als koelakken, werden gedeporteerd naar Siberi.

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holodomor

<sarcasme>
Ach, het zijn maar miljoenen doden, dus die Oekraners moeten niet zeuren, en ze moeten blij zijn met de Russische 'bevrijding'. En inderdaad, ze zijn geheel in lijn met hun traditie die terug gaat naar Iwan de Verschrikkelijke, de grondlegger van het moderne Rusland, bezig met het uitroeien van deze Nazi's, daarbij gebruik makende van de Wagner Groep (ok, dat zijn ook Nazi's maar die vechten tenminste aan de goede kant.
</sarcasme>

Van nu.nl:

"We worden aangevallen, maar we hebben het nauwelijks in de gaten." Dat schrijft Marit de Roij in een kritisch stuk over de Nederlandse berichtgeving over de oorlog in Oekrane.

Volgens Rusland- en Oost-Europakundige De Roij maken media grote fouten. Rusland is al jaren bezig met een informatieoorlog. Maar we verdedigen ons niet tegen dit nepnieuws, schrijft ze. "Sterker nog. De aanvaller wordt een handje geholpen door de journalistiek die nog geen idee heeft hoe hiermee om te gaan."

Zo geeft De Roij als voorbeeld de term 'pro-Russische separatisten'. Je hoort het vaak als het over de Oost-Oekraense regio's Donetsk en Luhansk gaat. Alsof er al een opstand was in dat gebied en de Russen kwamen helpen. Terwijl het in werkelijkheid andersom ging.

De Roij: "In 2014 stroomden Russische troepen en agenten deze gebieden binnen om 'separatistische opstanden' te organiseren. En het te laten lijken alsof Oekraners in deze gebieden niet bij Oekrane wilden horen."

https://www.nu.nl/blog/6230013/moete...tieoorlog.html

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Ik wil er kort op reageren.
> 
> Voor wat het waard is, ik lees nu dat Nazi's al sinds 1920 in Oekrane actief zijn. Nazisme bestond nog niet in 1920, om maar iets te noemen. Niets wordt gemeld over de hongersnood die Stalin heeft veroorzaakt in Oekrane.
> 
> De Holodomor (Oekraens: Голодомор), letterlijk "de pest/plaag van de honger", met als resultaat (niet letterlijk) "het vermoorden middels uithongeren", was een genocide-door-hongersnood op het grondgebied van de Oekraense Socialistische Sovjetrepubliek in de jaren 1932-1933. Het was een van de grootste nationale rampen in Oekrane in de moderne geschiedenis; het aantal doden lag tussen de 2,5 en de 7,5 miljoen.
> 
> De hongersnood werd voor het merendeel veroorzaakt door het beleid van de regering van de Sovjet-Unie onder Stalin, die met kracht de collectivisatie en "dekoelakisatie" van de landbouw doorvoerde. De boerderijen moesten worden samengevoegd in kolchozen en sovchozen, waardoor arbeidskracht zou vrijkomen voor de industrialisatie. Stalins vijfjarenplan uit 1928 moest worden gefinancierd uit export en het belangrijkste deel van die export bestond uit graan.
> 
> Dit stuitte op groot verzet van de boeren (de zogenaamde Nazi's), ook en vooral die in Oekrane met hun traditie van vrijheid. Ze verborgen hun graan en slachtten hun vee liever dan dat ze het leverden aan de staatsboerderijen. De verplichte graanleveranties werden als straf verhoogd, hoewel de oogst in 1932 mislukte. Miljoenen boeren, door de communisten aangeduid als koelakken, werden gedeporteerd naar Siberi.
> ...



 :duim: 



.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Voor wat het waard is, ik lees nu dat Nazi's al sinds 1920 in Oekrane actief zijn. Nazisme bestond nog niet in 1920, om maar iets te noemen.


Nazisme kwam op in de jaren 1920. De OON werd opgericht in 1929.




14:45: Its like something you read about in great Germany before, you know, in the 1920s, its a revival of the indo-european soul. And it's all happening here in Ukraine.

Het is als waar je over leest in groot Duitsland eertijds, weet je, in de jaren 1920, het is een herleven van de indo-europese ziel. En het gebeurt allemaal hier in Oekrane."




> Niets wordt gemeld over de hongersnood die Stalin heeft veroorzaakt in Oekrane.
> 
> De Holodomor (...)


Dat hoeft ook niet, want de holodomor is niet de _oorzaak_ van de haat tegen joden, polen en russen en andere etniciteiten en nationaliteiten. Niet de oorzaak van de pogroms en van het doden van 50.000 polen in 1943. De holodomor wordt nu misbruikt als excuus.





> Zo geeft De Roij als voorbeeld de term 'pro-Russische separatisten'. Je hoort het vaak als het over de Oost-Oekraense regio's Donetsk en Luhansk gaat. Alsof er al een opstand was in dat gebied en de Russen kwamen helpen. Terwijl het in werkelijkheid andersom ging.
> 
> De Roij: "In 2014 stroomden Russische troepen en agenten deze gebieden binnen om 'separatistische opstanden' te organiseren. En het te laten lijken alsof Oekraners in deze gebieden niet bij Oekrane wilden horen."


Oekrane was sterk verdeeld:







> Zo geeft De Roij als voorbeeld de term 'pro-Russische separatisten'.


Ze waren niet separatisten, aanvankelijk wilden ze autonomie, dat is wat anders.




> En het te laten lijken alsof Oekraners in deze gebieden niet bij Oekrane wilden horen.


Ze wilden niet bij de NAVO en de EU horen, dt is het punt. Dat verzwijgt De Roij.

Voeg daarbij de terreur van de oekranse nazis tegen etnisch russen. En voeg daarbij dat het VS regime hen bewapende en trainde. Ook dat alles verzwijgt De Roij.





> Van nu.nl:


 is van alle nederlandse msm over Oekrane wel de domste en slechtste.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Waarom durven jullie niet openlijk het handelen van Poetin te veroordelen dan wel te legitimeren? Zeg het gewoon eerlijk waar jullie voor staan, daar heb ik meer respect voor dan jullie tactische stilte.


Inmiddels heb ik dat gedaan. Is niet een kwestie van durven! 

n, inmiddels vind ik ook alweer dat ik dat verder moet nuanceren. Want ik geef te eenzijdig gewicht aan '_responsiblity to protect_'.

(Hieraan zie je dat mn standpunten niet vaststaan maar dat ik ze ontwikkel).

Les schrijft op zn blog Les's GeoPolitical Essays in zn essay van 19 oktober jl. dat  zoals het VS regime met zn _proxy war_ Rusland wil verzwakken  Rusland juist het Westen denkt te kunnen verzwakken: de EU, de VS en Engeland. Rusland denkt dat het sterker is in de oorlog en deze langer kan volhouden, en dat zn economische tegensancties effectiever zijn.

Dat kan zo zijn, en dan ziet het er slecht uit voor Europa. En dat is Europa's eigen schuld.

Les is trouwens _heavy stuff_; introduceer hem nu voor het eerst op het forum.

----------


## Bart.NL

Olive, knap staaltje geschiedvervalsing weer. De nazi partij was betekenisloos in 1920. En ze hadden zeker geen afdeling in Oekrane. Rusland zelf (waar Oekrane lang deel van uitmaakte) heeft een lange traditie van antisemitisme. Pogrom is een Russisch woord, en niet geheel toevallig.

En misschien wilden ze in Oost-Oekrane zelfbestuur, maar zeker geen oorlog en ze wilden ook niet bij Rusland. En dat vergeet jij dan weer te melden.

Jouw redeneringen zijn een beetje als volgt:

De hongersnood was natuurlijk erg volgens jou, maar het is veel erger was dat de Nazi's het gebruikten om hun daden te rechtvaardigen. Dus eigenlijk zijn de Nazi's fout en niet Stalin.

En natuurlijk zijn de daden van Poetin erg volgens jou, maar erger is dat het Westen Poetin gedwongen heeft om deze oorlog te starten. Dus eigenlijk is het Westen fout en niet Poetin.

Je hebt de oorlog vaak genoeg gerechtvaardigd genoemd, dus kun je ook niet wegkomen met veroordelen van de oorlogsmisdaden van Poetin. Want oorlog is een misdaad, hoe dan ook.

Deze oorlog is minder gerechtvaardigd dan Hitlers bezetting van het Rijnland en de overname van Oostenrijk. Waar zijn de juichende Oekraners die de Russische bevrijders welkom heten?

En het is ook zo dat de geallieerden (het Westen) mede oorzaak waren van de Tweede Wereldoorlog (Verdrag van Versailles en herstelbetalingen). Dus jouw redenering zou dan moeten zijn dat het Westen en niet Hitler schuld heeft aan de Tweede Wereldoorlog.

Gezien deze parallellen is het gewoon een clusterfuck zoals ze dat in het Engels mooi kunnen zeggen. Er is geen duurzame wereldvrede mogelijk met concurrerende rijken met invloedsferen (Westen, China, Rusland). En we kunnen ons geen derde wereldoorlog veroorloven.

(En vergeleken met De Wereld van Morgen is nu.nl feitelijk)

----------


## Revisor

Gewoon voor de duidelijkheid: Stalin was geen Rus maar een Georgier.

----------


## mrz

Omg.... Wie gaat er nou lachen dat mensen dwarszitten geld waard zou zijn terwijl een fractie van dat geld oorlog in Oekraine opgelost had kunnen hebben?

Lachen om oorlogen... Hmm... Da's triest.. Dat is nieuw voor mij....  :cheefbek:

----------


## mrz

Hmm...

Hoor dit nummer in mixje van me:  :grote grijns: 




https://www.mixcloud.com/hugovandert...tonica-oldies/

----------


## Bart.NL

> Gewoon voor de duidelijkheid: Stalin was geen Rus maar een Georgier.


De Sovjet Unie was een multicultureel rijk waar nationaliteit een geringe rol speelde, althans dat was het streven, en vaak ook de praktijk. Deze oorlog was er niet geweest als de Sovjet Unie er nog was.

In dat licht moet je ook de historische strijd van de Sovjet Unie tegen de Nazi's zien. Dat waren nationalisten. Zo werd dat gezien. Maar... Stalin was net zo bruut als Hitler.

Bijgevolg, is Poetin dan ook een nazi vanuit dit perspectief, omdat hij op nationalistische gevoelens speelt, en niet op de socialistische internationale.

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Olive, knap staaltje geschiedvervalsing weer. De nazi partij was betekenisloos in 1920. En ze hadden zeker geen afdeling in Oekrane. Rusland zelf (waar Oekrane lang deel van uitmaakte) heeft een lange traditie van antisemitisme. Pogrom is een Russisch woord, en niet geheel toevallig.
> 
> En misschien wilden ze in Oost-Oekrane zelfbestuur, maar zeker geen oorlog en ze wilden ook niet bij Rusland. En dat vergeet jij dan weer te melden.
> 
> Jouw redeneringen zijn een beetje als volgt:
> 
> De hongersnood was natuurlijk erg volgens jou, maar het is veel erger was dat de Nazi's het gebruikten om hun daden te rechtvaardigen. Dus eigenlijk zijn de Nazi's fout en niet Stalin.
> 
> En natuurlijk zijn de daden van Poetin erg volgens jou, maar erger is dat het Westen Poetin gedwongen heeft om deze oorlog te starten. Dus eigenlijk is het Westen fout en niet Poetin.
> ...





> Olive, knap staaltje geschiedvervalsing weer.


Dan is wat in Oekrane nazis staat geschiedsvervalsing. Dat is moeilijk vol te houden.




> De nazi partij was betekenisloos in 1920. En ze hadden zeker geen afdeling in Oekrane.


Mee eens.




> Rusland zelf (waar Oekrane lang deel van uitmaakte) heeft een lange traditie van antisemitisme.


Mee eens.

De oekranse journalist Dmitri Kovalevich schreef Ukrainian Nationalists have long history of anti-semitism which the Soviet Union tried to combat.

Die tweede frase wil ik me wel laten bewijzen. Maar het lijkt wel te pasen bij wat je schrijft in je volgende post:




> De Sovjet Unie was een multicultureel rijk waar nationaliteit een geringe rol speelde, althans dat was het streven, en vaak ook de praktijk.


Geldt dit ook voor etniciteit? Mooi ideaal. Ook in praktijk?




> En misschien wilden ze in Oost-Oekrane zelfbestuur, maar zeker geen oorlog ()


Mee eens. Helaas werd er oorlog tegen hen gevoerd.




> en ze wilden ook niet bij Rusland.


Mee eens, in de jaren van 1991 tot wellicht februari 2022.




> Jouw redeneringen zijn een beetje als volgt:
> De hongersnood was natuurlijk erg volgens jou, maar het is veel erger was dat de Nazi's het gebruikten om hun daden te rechtvaardigen. Dus eigenlijk zijn de Nazi's fout en niet Stalin.


Welnee. Natuurlijk was Stalin fout. En destijds, in de jaren rond 1940 gebruikten de banderisten de holodomor niet als rechtvaardiging  ze waren er al eerder n dat hadden ze niet nodig. Het wordt nu misbruikt als verklaring _achteraf_.




> En natuurlijk zijn de daden van Poetin erg volgens jou, maar erger is dat het Westen Poetin gedwongen heeft om deze oorlog te starten. Dus eigenlijk is het Westen fout en niet Poetin.


Niet alleen het westen, de oekranse nazis en het VS regime zijn de hoofdoorzaken.




> Je hebt de oorlog vaak genoeg gerechtvaardigd genoemd, dus kun je ook niet wegkomen met veroordelen van de oorlogsmisdaden van Poetin. Want oorlog is een misdaad, hoe dan ook.


Heb hem maar n keer gerechtvaardigd genoemd, nadat Rob me verzocht om me daarover uit te spreken.

Welke oorlogsmisdaden van Poetin? Die, volgens het enorme oekranse oorlogspropaganda-apparaat, dat deels in de VS gevestigd is?

Ja, oorlog is een misdaad en de _proxy war_ is dat.




> Deze oorlog is minder gerechtvaardigd dan Hitlers bezetting van het Rijnland en de overname van Oostenrijk. Waar zijn de juichende Oekraners die de Russische bevrijders welkom heten?


Heb fotos van mensen met vlaggen gezien, maar heb die tegen mn gewoonte in niet opgeslagen.

De nederlandse journalist Sonja van den Ende publiceerde vanuit Donbass Russians welcomed as liberators in many eastern Ukrainian cities contrary to Western media depictions.

In het Europees Parlement wordt opgeroepen tot sancties van westerse waarnemers van de referenda in Donbass.

En in het Europees Parlement wordt opgeroepen tot censuur van iedereen die het westerse narratief niet napraat.
(zie punt 6 van het parlementaire verslag)




> En het is ook zo dat de geallieerden (het Westen) mede oorzaak waren van de Tweede Wereldoorlog (Verdrag van Versailles en herstelbetalingen). Dus jouw redenering zou dan moeten zijn dat het Westen en niet Hitler schuld heeft aan de Tweede Wereldoorlog.


Hou nou alsjeblieft op. Om het overbodige op te schrijven, de duitse nazis waren de hoofdoorzaak.




> Gezien deze parallellen is het gewoon een clusterfuck zoals ze dat in het Engels mooi kunnen zeggen. Er is geen duurzame wereldvrede mogelijk met concurrerende rijken met invloedsferen (Westen, China, Rusland). En we kunnen ons geen derde wereldoorlog veroorloven.


Met hegemonie van het VS regime is ook geen duurzame wereldvrede mogelijk.

Ten eerste heeft het VS regime sinds midden vorige eeuw verreweg de meeste oorlogen gevoerd.

Ten tweede hoeven andere landen VS hegemonie niet te aanvaarden en zullen ze dat ook niet doen, want die leidt tot dood en vernietiging.

Bij de eerste stappen naar oplossingen horen:
landen in de hele wereld werken samen om inmenging in hun binnenlandse aangelegenheden door het VS regime te elimineren, waaronder VS militaire bases eruit te zetten.

Mensen werken eraan!

----------


## Revisor

> De Sovjet Unie was een multicultureel rijk waar nationaliteit een geringe rol speelde, althans dat was het streven, en vaak ook de praktijk. Deze oorlog was er niet geweest als de Sovjet Unie er nog was.
> 
> In dat licht moet je ook de historische strijd van de Sovjet Unie tegen de Nazi's zien. Dat waren nationalisten. Zo werd dat gezien. Maar... Stalin was net zo bruut als Hitler.
> 
> Bijgevolg, is Poetin dan ook een nazi vanuit dit perspectief, omdat hij op nationalistische gevoelens speelt, en niet op de socialistische internationale.


Ik noemde de afkomst van Stalin omdat er volgens mij ten onrechte een link wordt gelegd met Rusland en Poetin.

Volgens mij is inspelen op nationalistische gevoelens niet voldoende om iemand tot nazi te kwalificeren. Inspelen op nationalistische gevoelens doet vrijwel elke land zeker als ze in oorlog zijn. Volgens mij doet Oekraine niets anders.

----------


## Bart.NL

Zo simpel ligt het niet. Rusland was een groot rijk en de Sovjet Unie kwam daarvoor in de plaats. Het is niet vreemd voor Oekraners om de Sovjet Unie als een voortzetting van Rusland te zien, ook al was Stalin geen Rus. Poetin wil vermoedelijk de glorie van het voormalige Rusland herstellen, net zoals Hitler de glorie van Duitsland wilde herstellen.

Wat betreft de Nazi's. Daar wordt door Olive en jou een enorm punt van gemaakt, terwijl ook Nazi's (Wagner Groep) aan de zijde van Rusland vechten en Poetin zich in bepaalde opzichten gedraagt als Hitler. Er is daarom niets mis mee om dit punt aan te stippen en deze parallel te trekken.

Het gaat terug naar de strijd tussen de Sovjetunie en Nazi Duitsland waarbij een deel van Oekraners heeft gecollaboreerd. Dat kan weer worden verklaard door de hongersnood onder Stalin. Kennelijk zijn deze sentimenten er nog steeds, anders had het Azov bataljon vermoedelijk geen Nazi symbolen gebruikt.

----------


## mrz

Helemaal eens Bart!

En een toevoeging... Het hele Amerikaanse "reclamesysteem" dat "medicijnen" (pilletjes) aanprees en de OORSPRONG van medicijnen (plantenkunde) "verguisde" schijnt gekopieerd te zijn van de propaganda onder Stalin.

Dus het amerikaanse "kapitalisme" met reclameshit (behalve als mensen er beter van worden natuurlijk  :grote grijns: ) (ik zeg shit. omdat het vaak is iets verkopen net als Stalin wat of oorlog of andere ongein is) is gestoeld op een communistisch fenomeen.

Nou... Laat ze dat maar niet horen in Amerika lol. Hele koude oorlog is er geweest door een misverstand over de oorsprong van het Amerikaanse "kapitalisme" ..

Hmm.. Ik overdrijf misschien beetje maar ik ben ook soort van Bart, Bart!  :grote grijns: 

Muziekje om te bewijzen.. En te laten vergeten wat ik allemaal "intik", om me minder te "haten" vanwege mijn "gepraat".  :knipoog:  

https://soundcloud.com/hugo32/hugo-p...300-24-10-2022

----------


## Olive Yao

.



> Wat betreft de Nazi's. Daar wordt door Olive en jou een enorm punt van gemaakt, (...)


Het is omgekeerd, volgens mij: 

*het VS regime en europese politici, en westerse msm, negeren de oekranse nazis en wassen ze wit.*

Waarom doet het VS regime dat? Twee redenen:
1. Omdat het VS regime standaard agressieve, terroristische groepen in andere landen gebruikt. Standaard _regime change_ methode. Het VS regime wil dat verhullen. 
2. Omdat Rusland terecht ernstige bezwaren heeft tegen de oekranse nazis, en het VS regime dat dwarszit om Rusland te schaden.

Waarom doen europese politici dat, m. n. EU politici?
Omdat ze Oekrane de EU in willen drammen. Dat, ook om economische banden tussen Rusland en Oekrane door te snijden, om Rusland te schaden.

Terecht om dat aan de kaak te stellen. Ik vind het negeren en witwassen van de oekranse nazis zeer verwerpelijk.

Ik draag alleen zandkorrels aan om mee te helpen Washington propaganda en het EU-narratief kapot te maken.

Dit komt eraan zodra ik het voor maroc bewerkt heb:

Evan Reif 
How pre-WW II Ukrainian fascists pioneered brutal terror techniques; later improved by CIA, now ironically taught to descendants

How monsters who beat jews to death in 1944 became Americas favorite Freedom Fighters in 1945with a little help from their friends at CIA

What the U.S. government and The New York Times have quietly agreed not to tell you about Ukraine




> Het gaat terug naar (...)


begin jaren 1920:

Yevhen Konovalets, a former Austro-Hungarian Army Lieutenant, founded the OUN in 1929 in Vienna, Austria, from the ashes of his previous organization, the Ukrainian Military Organization (UVO). The UVO emerged in 1920 from groups of right-wing Austro-Hungarian veterans of WWI who had fought for the short-lived Ukrainian Peoples Republic in the early interwar period. The UVO operated mostly in western Ukraine, at the time occupied by Poland, and waged an extensive terrorist campaign against the Polish and Soviets.




> (...) anders had het Azov bataljon vermoedelijk geen Nazi symbolen gebruikt.


Die gebruiken zij en tal van andere groeperingen (dat bataljon is maar een van de vele groeperingen, en relatief recent) als symbolen van hun nazi-ideologie.

----------


## Revisor

*Oorlog tussen Rusland en Oekrane: hoe de VS de weg vrijmaakten voor de invasie van Moskou*

10 januari 2023 

_Bijna een jaar na de invasie van Rusland is het westerse verhaal van een 'niet-uitgelokte' aanval onhoudbaar geworden
_
Middle East Eye  10 januari 2022

Hindsight is een bijzonder krachtig hulpmiddel voor het analyseren van de oorlog in Oekrane , bijna een jaar na de Russische invasie .

Afgelopen februari klonk het op zijn minst oppervlakkig plausibel om het besluit van de Russische president Vladimir Poetin om troepen en tanks naar zijn buurland te sturen, te karakteriseren als niets minder dan een " niet uitgelokte daad van agressie ".

Poetin was of een gek of een megalomaan , die probeerde de imperiale, expansionistische agenda van de Sovjet-Unie nieuw leven in te blazen. Als zijn invasie onbetwist zou blijven, zou hij een bedreiging vormen voor de rest van Europa.

Het moedige, democratische Oekrane had de onvoorwaardelijke steun van het Westen nodig  en een bijna onbeperkte voorraad wapens  om stand te houden tegen een malafide dictator.

Maar dat verhaal ziet er steeds versletener uit, tenminste als je verder leest dan de gevestigde media  een media die nog nooit zo eentonig heeft geklonken, zo vastbesloten om op de trommel van de oorlog te slaan, zo aan geheugenverlies en zo onverantwoordelijk.

Iedereen die bezwaar maakt tegen de afgelopen 11 maanden van meedogenloze pogingen om het conflict te laten escaleren  resulterend in onnoemelijke doden en lijden, waardoor de energieprijzen omhoogschieten , leidend tot wereldwijde voedseltekorten en uiteindelijk het risico lopen van een nucleaire uitwisseling  wordt gezien als verraad aan Oekrane, en ontslagen als een apologeet voor Poetin.

Geen afwijkende mening wordt getolereerd.

Poetin is Hitler, het is 1938, en iedereen die het vuur laag wil houden, verschilt niet van de sussende premier van Groot-Brittanni , Neville Chamberlain.

Of dat is ons verteld. Maar context is alles.

*Einde aan 'eeuwige oorlogen'*

Amper zes maanden voordat Poetin Oekrane binnenviel, trok president Joe Biden het Amerikaanse leger terug uit Afghanistan na een bezetting van twee decennia. Het was de klaarblijkelijke vervulling van een belofte om een ​​einde te maken aan de " eeuwige oorlogen " van Washington die, zo waarschuwde hij, "ons onnoemelijk veel bloed en schatten hebben gekost".

De impliciete belofte was dat de regering-Biden niet alleen Amerikaanse troepen uit de moerassen van Afghanistan en Irak in het Midden-Oosten naar huis zou halen , maar er ook voor zou zorgen dat de Amerikaanse belastingen niet langer naar het buitenland zouden stromen om de zakken van militaire aannemers, wapenmakers en corrupte buitenlandse ambtenaren. Amerikaanse dollars zouden thuis worden besteed aan het oplossen van problemen van eigen bodem.

Maar sinds de invasie van Rusland is die veronderstelling ontrafeld. Tien maanden later lijkt het fantasierijk dat het ooit als de bedoeling van Biden werd beschouwd.

Vorige maand keurde het Amerikaanse Congres een gigantische verhoging van grotendeels militaire "steun" voor Oekrane goed, waardoor het officile totaal in minder dan een jaar tijd op zo'n $ 100 miljard kwam , waarbij ongetwijfeld veel meer van de kosten aan het zicht van het publiek werden onttrokken. Dat is veel meer dan het totale jaarlijkse militaire budget van Rusland van 65 miljard pond.

Washington en Europa hebben wapens , inclusief steeds offensievere , in Oekrane gestort. Aangemoedigd heeft Kiev het slagveld steeds dieper naar Russisch grondgebied verplaatst .

Amerikaanse functionarissen spreken, net als hun Oekraense tegenhangers, over de strijd tegen Rusland die doorgaat totdat Moskou verslagen is of Poetin ten val is gebracht, waardoor dit verandert in een nieuwe voor altijd oorlog van het soort dat Biden zojuist had afgezworen  deze in Europa in plaats van in het Midden-Oosten. Oosten.

In het weekend, in de Washington Post, riepen Condoleezza Rice en Robert Gates, twee voormalige Amerikaanse staatssecretarissen, Biden op om Oekrane dringend te voorzien van een dramatische toename van militaire voorraden en capaciteit  Het is beter om [Poetin] nu te stoppen, voordat er meer van de Verenigde Staten en de NAVO wordt geist.

Vorige maand waarschuwde het hoofd van de NAVO, Jens Stoltenberg, dat een directe oorlog tussen de westerse militaire alliantie en Rusland een  rele mogelijkheid  was.

Dagen later kreeg de president van Oekrane, Volodymyr Zelensky, een heldenonthaal tijdens een "verrassingsbezoek" aan Washington. De Amerikaanse vice-president Kamala Harris en voorzitter van het Huis van Afgevaardigden Nancy Pelosi ontrolden een grote Oekraense vlag achter hun gast, als twee door sterren getroffen cheerleaders, terwijl hij het Congres toesprak.

Amerikaanse wetgevers begroetten Zelensky met een staande ovatie van drie minuten  zelfs langer dan die voor die andere bekende 'vredesman' en verdediger van de democratie, de Isralische Benjamin Netanyahu. De Oekraense president herhaalde de Amerikaanse president in oorlogstijd, Franklin D. Roosevelt, toen hij opriep tot " absolute overwinning ".

Dit alles onderstreepte alleen maar het feit dat Biden zich snel de oorlog in Oekrane heeft toegeigend en de niet-uitgelokte invasie van Rusland heeft uitgebuit om een ​​Amerikaanse proxy-oorlog te voeren . Oekrane heeft het slagveld geleverd waarop Washington de onafgemaakte zaken van de Koude Oorlog opnieuw kan bekijken.

 

Gezien de timing zou een cynicus zich kunnen afvragen of Biden zich terugtrok uit Afghanistan om zich niet eindelijk te concentreren op het repareren van de VS, maar om zich voor te bereiden op een nieuwe arena van confrontatie, om hetzelfde oude Amerikaanse script van militaire dominantie over het hele spectrum nieuw leven in te blazen .

Moest Afghanistan worden "verlaten" zodat de schat van Washington in plaats daarvan kon worden genvesteerd in een oorlog tegen Rusland, maar zonder de Amerikaanse lijkzakken?

----------


## Revisor

*Vijandige bedoelingen*

De repliek is natuurlijk dat Biden en zijn functionarissen niet konden weten dat Poetin op het punt stond Oekrane binnen te vallen. Het was de beslissing van de Russische leider, niet die van Washington. Behalve…

Hooggeplaatste Amerikaanse beleidsmakers en experts op het gebied van de betrekkingen tussen de VS en Rusland – van George Kennan en William Burns , momenteel de CIA-directeur van Biden, tot John Mearsheimer en wijlen Stephen Cohen – waarschuwden al jaren dat de door de VS geleide uitbreiding van de NAVO naar Rusland onvermijdelijk was. om een ​​Russische militaire reactie uit te lokken.

Poetin had in 2008 gewaarschuwd voor de gevaarlijke gevolgen , toen de NAVO voor het eerst voorstelde dat Oekrane en Georgi – twee voormalige Sovjetstaten aan de Russische grens – in aanmerking kwamen voor lidmaatschap. Hij liet er geen twijfel over bestaan ​​door bijna onmiddellijk , zij het kort, Georgi binnen te vallen. Het was die zeer "niet-uitgelokte" reactie die vermoedelijk de uitvoering van het plan van de NAVO vertraagde. Desalniettemin bevestigde de alliantie in juni 2021 haar voornemen om Oekrane het NAVO-lidmaatschap toe te kennen. Weken later ondertekenden de VS afzonderlijke defensiepacten en strategisch partnerschap met Kiev , waardoor Oekrane in feite veel van de voordelen van het lidmaatschap van de NAVO kreeg zonder het officieel lid te verklaren.

Tussen de twee NAVO-verklaringen, in 2008 en 2021, hebben de VS herhaaldelijk zijn vijandige bedoelingen jegens Moskou kenbaar gemaakt, en hoe Oekrane zijn agressieve, geostrategische houding in de regio zou kunnen helpen.

In 2001, kort nadat de NAVO begon uit te breiden naar de Russische grenzen, trokken de VS zich eenzijdig terug uit het Anti-Ballistic Missile (ABM)-verdrag uit 1972, bedoeld om een ​​wapenwedloop tussen de twee historische vijanden te voorkomen.

Niet gehinderd door het verdrag, bouwden de VS vervolgens ABM-locaties in de uitgebreide zone van de NAVO, in Roemeni in 2016 en Polen in 2022 . Het coverstory was dat deze puur defensief waren , om raketten te onderscheppen die vanuit Iran werden afgevuurd.

Maar Moskou kon er niet omheen dat deze wapensystemen ook offensief konden opereren en dat kruisraketten met kernpunten voor het eerst op korte termijn richting Rusland konden worden gelanceerd.

Om de zorgen van Moskou nog groter te maken, trok president Donald Trump zich in 2019 eenzijdig terug uit het Verdrag inzake kernwapens voor de middellange afstand uit 1987. Dat opende de deur voor de VS om een ​​mogelijke eerste aanval op Rusland te lanceren, met behulp van raketten gestationeerd in nieuw toegelaten NAVO-leden.

Toen de NAVO in de zomer van 2021 opnieuw met Oekrane flirtte, moet het gevaar dat de VS, met de hulp van Kiev, een preventieve aanval zouden kunnen lanceren – het vermogen van Moskou om effectief te vergelden en zijn nucleaire afschrikking teniet te doen – zwaar hebben gewogen op Rusland. gedachten van beleidsmakers.

*Amerikaanse vingerafdrukken*

Daar bleef het niet bij. Post-Sovjet-Oekrane was geografisch en electoraal diep verdeeld over de vraag of het voor zijn veiligheid en handel naar Rusland of naar de NAVO en de Europese Unie moest kijken. Verkiezingen op korte termijn slingerden tussen deze twee polen. Oekrane was een land dat verwikkeld was in een permanente politieke crisis en diepe corruptie.

Dat was de context voor een staatsgreep/revolutie in 2014 waarbij een regering in Kiev werd omvergeworpen die was gekozen om de banden met Moskou te behouden. In plaats daarvan was er een genstalleerd die openlijk anti-Russisch was. De vingerafdrukken van Washington – vermomd als “democratiepromotie” – waren overal te zien op de plotselinge regeringswisseling in een regering die nauw aansluit bij de geostrategische doelen van de VS in de regio.

Veel Russisch sprekende gemeenschappen in Oekrane – geconcentreerd in het oosten, zuiden en het schiereiland de Krim – waren woedend over deze overname. Bezorgd dat de nieuwe vijandige regering in Kiev zou proberen haar historische controle over de Krim, de locatie van de enige warmwater-marinehaven van Rusland, te verbreken, annexeerde Moskou het schiereiland.

Volgens een daaropvolgend referendum steunde de lokale bevolking de stap met een overweldigende meerderheid. Westerse media meldden het resultaat op grote schaal als frauduleus, maar latere westerse opiniepeilingen suggereerden dat de Krim geloofde dat het hun wil redelijk vertegenwoordigde.

Maar het was de oostelijke Donbas-regio die zou dienen als aanknopingspunt voor de Russische invasie van afgelopen februari. In 2014 brak er snel een burgeroorlog uit die de Russisch sprekende gemeenschappen daar confronteerde met ultranationalistische , anti-Russische strijders, voornamelijk uit West-Oekrane, waaronder onbeschaamde neonazi's. Vele duizenden stierven in de acht jaar van gevechten.

----------


## Revisor

Terwijl Duitsland en Frankrijk , met de hulp van Rusland, bemiddelden in de zogenaamde akkoorden van Minsk om de slachting in de Donbas te stoppen door de regio meer autonomie te beloven, leek Washington het bloedvergieten te stimuleren.

Het stortte geld en wapens in Oekrane. Het gaf de ultranationalistische strijdkrachten van Oekrane training en werkte aan de integratie van het Oekraense leger in de NAVO door middel van wat het " interoperabiliteit " noemde. In juli 2021, toen de spanningen toenam, hielden de VS samen met Oekrane een gezamenlijke marine-oefening in de Zwarte Zee, Operatie Sea Breeze , die ertoe leidde dat Rusland waarschuwingsschoten afvuurde op een Britse marinevernietiger die de territoriale wateren van de Krim binnendrong.

Zoals de Russische minister van Buitenlandse Zaken Sergey Lavrov opmerkte, had Moskou in de winter van 2021 " het kookpunt bereikt ". Russische troepen verzamelden zich in ongekende aantallen aan de grens met Oekrane - een onmiskenbaar teken dat het geduld van Moskou opraakte vanwege de samenzwering van Oekrane met deze door de VS gemanipuleerde provocaties.

President Zelensky, die was gekozen op basis van een belofte om vrede te sluiten in de Donbas, maar niet in staat bleek de extreemrechtse elementen binnen zijn eigen leger te onderwerpen, drong precies de tegenovergestelde richting uit .

Ultranationalistische Oekraense troepen intensiveerden de beschietingen van de Donbas in de weken voor de invasie. Tegelijkertijd sloot Zelensky kritische mediakanalen af ​​en zou hij binnenkort politieke oppositiepartijen verbieden en de Oekraense media verplichten een " uniform informatiebeleid " te voeren. Terwijl de spanningen opliepen, dreigde de Oekraense president met het ontwikkelen van kernwapens en het zoeken naar een versneld NAVO-lidmaatschap dat het Westen verder zou verstrikken in de slachting in de Donbas en het risico zou lopen rechtstreeks met Rusland in zee te gaan.
*De lichten uitdoen*

Het was toen, na 14 jaar bemoeienis van de VS met de Russische grenzen, dat Moskou zijn soldaten stuurde - "niet uitgelokt".

Het aanvankelijke doel van Poetin leek, wat het verhaal van de westerse media ook mocht zijn, zo licht mogelijk te zijn, aangezien Rusland een illegale invasie lanceerde. Vanaf het begin had Rusland zijn huidige verwoestende aanvallen op de civiele infrastructuur van Oekrane kunnen uitvoeren, transportverbindingen kunnen sluiten en de lichten in een groot deel van het land kunnen doven. Maar het leek bewust een shock-and-awe-campagne in Amerikaanse stijl te vermijden.

In plaats daarvan concentreerde het zich aanvankelijk op machtsvertoon. Moskou lijkt er ten onrechte van uit te gaan dat Zelensky zou accepteren dat Kiev zijn hand had overspeeld, besefte dat de VS – duizenden kilometers ver weg – niet als garantie voor zijn veiligheid kon dienen en onder druk zou worden gezet om de ultranationalisten te ontwapenen die het op Russische gemeenschappen hadden gemunt. acht jaar in het oosten.
Zo is het niet gelopen. Gezien vanuit het perspectief van Moskou lijkt de fout van Poetin er niet zozeer op dat hij een niet-uitgelokte oorlog tegen Oekrane is begonnen, dan wel dat hij te lang heeft gewacht met binnenvallen. De militaire "interoperabiliteit" van Oekrane met de NAVO was veel geavanceerder dan de Russische planners lijken te beseffen.

In een recent interview leek de voormalige Duitse bondskanselier Angela Merkel, die toezicht hield op de onderhandelingen in Minsk om een ​​einde te maken aan de Donbas-slachting, deze mening – zij het onbedoeld – te herhalen: de gesprekken hadden dekking geboden terwijl de NAVO Oekrane voorbereidde op een oorlog tegen Rusland.

In plaats van een snelle overwinning en een akkoord over nieuwe regionale veiligheidsregelingen, is Rusland nu verwikkeld in een langdurige proxy-oorlog tegen de VS en de NAVO , waarbij Oekraners als kanonnenvlees dienen. Het vechten en doden kon voor onbepaalde tijd doorgaan.

Nu het Westen vastbesloten is tegen het sluiten van vrede en de bewapening zo snel mogelijk aanvoert, ziet de uitkomst er somber uit: ofwel een verdere knarsende, bloedige territoriale opdeling van Oekrane in pro-Russische en anti-Russische blokken door middel van wapengeweld, of escalatie tot een nucleaire confrontatie.

Zonder langdurige tussenkomst van de VS, is de realiteit dat Oekrane vele jaren geleden tot overeenstemming had moeten komen met zijn veel grotere, sterkere buur - net zoals Mexico en Canada te maken hebben gehad met de VS. Invasie zou vermeden zijn. Nu ligt het lot van Oekrane grotendeels buiten zijn handen. Het is een nieuwe pion geworden op het schaakbord van supermachtintriges.

Washington geeft minder om de toekomst van Oekrane dan om het uitputten van de militaire kracht van Rusland en het isoleren van het land van China, blijkbaar het volgende doelwit in het vizier van de VS, terwijl het streeft naar dominantie over het volledige spectrum.

Tegelijkertijd heeft Washington bredere doelpunten gescoord, waardoor elke hoop op een veilige schikking tussen Europa en Rusland aan diggelen is geslagen; toenemende Europese afhankelijkheid van de VS, zowel militair als economisch; en Europa ertoe brengen samen te werken met zijn nieuwe "voor altijd oorlogen" tegen Rusland en China.

Er zullen veel meer schatten worden uitgegeven en er zal meer bloed worden vergoten. Er zullen geen winnaars zijn behalve de neoconservatieve haviken van het buitenlands beleid die Washington domineren en de lobbyisten van de oorlogsindustrie die profiteren van de eindeloze militaire avonturen van het Westen.


Als je mijn artikelen waardeert, overweeg dan om op een donatieknop te drukken (links voor Paypal, rechts voor GoCardless):

 

Volledig vertaald met Google Translate


https://www.jonathan-cook.net/2023-0...pave-invasion/

----------

